# Tiffanys Jewelry Addiction/Discussion Thread!



## LVoeletters

Since the other major brands have both a collection thread and a discussion "support group" thread, why not one for Tiffanys! Include all Tiffany chit chat, concerns, purchases, anything here!


----------



## legaldiva

Excellent--I just got deeper into my own Tiffany addiction.  So far I'm only into the silver, but I am OBSESSED with the Somerset collection.

I also just got the "return to tiffany" aviators.  They are GORGEOUS without the crass logo, and a great price.


----------



## Candice0985

i'm obsessed with the tiffany bee necklace....I need to make a decision to start saving for this or just keep obsessing LOL


----------



## rogersa

I recently saw the new (at least new to me)
Diamond by the yard RING! It is amazing. Does anyone have it? I am going to buy it for myself within the next little bit. It's so pretty


----------



## Kleeshawn

Went the other day and all of the things I wanted were not available talk about a bummer but I guess it's a sign....no more purchases!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Candice0985 said:


> i'm obsessed with the tiffany bee necklace....I need to make a decision to start saving for this or just keep obsessing LOL



That bee  has been on your mind for a LONG time......


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> i'm obsessed with the tiffany bee necklace....I need to make a decision to start saving for this or just keep obsessing LOL


 
Because you are such a big fan of the bee necklace, I have been curious about it and finally tried it on at the jewelry fair last Sunday! It was amazingly pretty!!! I cannot think of anything comparable. The rose cut diamonds were bigger than I had expected. Definitely worths the money.


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Because you are such a big fan of the bee necklace, I have been curious about it and finally tried it on at the jewelry fair last Sunday! It was amazingly pretty!!! I cannot think of anything comparable. The rose cut diamonds were bigger than I had expected. Definitely worths the money.


I know right!? I'm a goner and I just need to suck it up and buy it LOL 

I think it's my HG item


----------



## einseine

My e-ring is Tiffany's.  I have two celebration rings and the soleste.  And now I am thinking of purchasing the Victoria bracelet.  But, I don't even know I am addicted to Tiffany.  I am open to any brand.  Tiffany's is often a winner because the design is simpler... and ... more "affordable" * compared to HWs, VCAs, etc*.  Bad comparison!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

^ I know what you mean; diamond pieces are easier to attain compared to some of the other brands! 
the designs tend to be a bit more classic and streamlined as well. that's why I love a little bit of each brand :giggles:


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm pooling funds for the tiffany garden bee necklace with the gold wings and platinum body... I've wanted this for year and yearssssss. When I finally was okay with buying it a year and a half ago, I found out they discontinued it! Then as soon as I bought the VCA 5 motif bracelet I find out they restocked the necklace (figures right?) I love the garden collection in general. I def want to make a set out of this collection... even if it means putting the love bangle and the 10 motif vca on the back burner. Unfortunately though most likely I'm going to have to wait for the gold to be back in stock if I don't want it to be fully platinum. 

Candice if you get it please let me know!! I'm waiting on an estimate on financial aid for more classes and hopefully if it works out I can go straight to Tiffanys and finally be reunited with this pendant!!

and other ramblings....

-Does anyone remember the garden bangles?? I always wanted one in peridot with the matching earrings! Are those still available?

-I actually got a Tiffany gift today, the return to tiffany gold and onyx bracelet. It's gorgeous but for 650 I'd rather use it as store credit toward the bee... If someone was interested in the bracelet themselves and need a pic let me know... I also just got the victoria sunglasses from my BF and these gorgeous garden butterfly eye glasses as well. They are very nicely made I'm very happy with them!


----------



## LVoeletters

legaldiva said:


> Excellent--I just got deeper into my own Tiffany addiction.  So far I'm only into the silver, but I am OBSESSED with the Somerset collection.
> 
> I also just got the "return to tiffany" aviators.  They are GORGEOUS without the crass logo, and a great price.


I've been dying to try on their aviators!! I really want to try their garden aviators! Especially the one with the little bee on the temple of the aviator!! SO cute!


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> My e-ring is Tiffany's.  I have two celebration rings and the soleste.  And now I am thinking of purchasing the Victoria bracelet.  But, I don't even know I am addicted to Tiffany.  I am open to any brand.  Tiffany's is often a winner because the design is simpler... and ... more "affordable" * compared to HWs, VCAs, etc*.  Bad comparison!!!!!


don't forget your beautiful tiffany link bracelet and charms!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

OH boy oh boy, I love the idea of this thread!!! Thank you for starting it sweetie!

I became obsessed with Tiffany's about 10yrs ago but I must admit my hubby has really spoiled me these last few yrs that we have been married! I love the brand because the designs they come out with are always unique and feminine while still being classy & wearable! As much as I like other brands some of the stuff they offer is just too over the top and a lot of it isn't dainty, I've noticed that a lot of the Tiffany designs are always replicated by others and to me that shows how innovative T&Co is to always come out with fresh designs for the past 175 years! Wow I should be getting paid by them for speaking so highly of them lol I wish!!! 

On another note, I have so many things on my wish list from them that it gives me a headache thinking about it  one of those items is the aquamarine Legacy ring for a RHR


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Because you are such a big fan of the bee necklace, I have been curious about it and finally tried it on at th*e jewelry fair last Sunday*! It was amazingly pretty!!! I cannot think of anything comparable. The rose cut diamonds were bigger than I had expected. Definitely worths the money.


jewelry fair??


----------



## LVoeletters

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> OH boy oh boy, I love the idea of this thread!!! Thank you for starting it sweetie!
> 
> I became obsessed with Tiffany's about 10yrs ago but I must admit my hubby has really spoiled me these last few yrs that we have been married! I love the brand because the designs they come out with are always unique and feminine while still being classy & wearable! As much as I like other brands some of the stuff they offer is just too over the top and a lot of it isn't dainty, I've noticed that a lot of the Tiffany designs are always replicated by others and to me that shows how innovative T&Co is to always come out with fresh designs for the past 175 years! Wow I should be getting paid by them for speaking so highly of them lol I wish!!!
> 
> On another note, I have so many things on my wish list from them that it gives me a headache thinking about it  one of those items is the aquamarine Legacy ring for a RHR



Thats a BEAUTIFUL ring! Would compliment your bracelets ever so nicely!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> jewelry fair??


 
The local department held a special watch & jewelry event for their limited customers. Many of the world luxury watch makers and jewellers (Chopard, Piaget, Cartier, VCA, Fred, Bvlgari, Tiffany, Boucheron, etc. etc.) exhibited their products. I liked Tiffany's Victoria best. I really enjoyed trying on various bracelets!


----------



## neverenoughbags

I've always loved Tiffanys... It all started with an obsession over the silver heart tag bracelet about 10 years ago, and it was all down hill from there.   I've got lots of Tiffany silver, including the sparklers collection in silver.   Hubby has really spoiled me and knows a blue box always makes me smile.  

Aside from silver, I have three celebration rings from Tiffany.  My wedding band, which is a 3.9mm diamond chanel set, a 3mm diamond shared prong, and the diamond and blue sapphire jazz ring.  

I would love a gold link charm bracelet or a beautiful diamond pendant one day.... we'll see.....

I recently got a trinity ring from Cartier, but to be honest, I think Tiffany styles appeal more to me.  There is just something about Tiffanys!


----------



## sjunky13

I wish I liked Tiffany's more. I go to the store and try and find pieces to love. I think I only love the diamond pieces and the charm bracelet. 

I used to wear the silver pieces,but I don't wear silver anymore and the gold is underwhelming.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I like the Victoria collection, the gold charms and the elsa Peretti bone bracelet....
The schlumberger bracelets are interesting but not worth the price IMO....just can't justify 30K for enamel, despite their iconic charm.


----------



## wintersong

Aha my love for Tiffany's all started during my freshman year in high school (not very long ago, since I've just finished my junior year lol). For my 15th birthday, my aunt got me the silver heart tag bracelet and I was obsessed ever since! That year got a job at a grocery store + babysitting + camp counselor in the summer and saved tons of money, and for my sweet sixteen I paid 1/2 the price for a platinum dbty, and my parents the other half (lol I wanted to pay it all, but they didn't let me). I still have all the jobs and keep a bit of my pay saved each month for myself (aka, Tiffany haha). I buy mostly silver pieces and a few more pricey ones every so often.

Lol this is kind of changing now, and I'm keeping most of my money saved for college. I just bought the platinum bow ring and I think I'm on break for a while except for a silver piece here and there. I just love the modern, clean, pretty style. I know it's not as "high end" as Cartier or VCA, and a lot of people don't seem to understand why I'm so willing to spend my hard earned money (work + junior year = pretty stressful, but now it's over haha!) on Tiffany's when I could get it cheaper somewhere else, but they just don't get it. Tiffany's is definitely my favorite "high end" jewelry brand, but I still enjoy costume jewelry and unbranded pieces. I also do appreciate some VCA (the alhambra) and the Cartier love but I think I'll look forward to those later in life once I have a professional job 

Haha wall of text. I just really like Tiffany's


----------



## MatAllston

What Tiffany items are on everyone's wish list? I have too many LOL.


----------



## Ali7364

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> i'm obsessed with the tiffany bee necklace....I need to make a decision to start saving for this or just keep obsessing LOL



I saw an all platinum one on their site but did not see the yellow gold and platinum version.  Which one are you referring to?  Is the yellow/ platinum bee still available?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Lovely tpf ladies, can you all please give me your opinions on my newest obsession, the aquamarine Legacy! Please excuse the quality of the pic but DH took it with his iPhone while we were at T&Co, this ring is not my size which I know makes it hard to visualize it on me lol but its the best I can do for now, also excuse my crooked fingers lol  

Do you all think it works as a RHR being that my ering is also a halo ring? My ering is the Soleste by T&Co which isn't identical to the Legacy but they are both halo style rings, should that be an issue? Also does the size of the stone/halo look ok or should I go bigger? I don't have any RHRs that are gemstone so this would be the first, the aquamarine is not my birthstone but it does hold special meaning because it reminds me of my DHs eyes  I know I'm corny lol anywho, thank you all in advance for any input!


----------



## LVoeletters

I love it on you! I would go bigger if you can though. I personally like a variation of shapes, so I would do different ring shapes but maybe if you wore a different band with your engagement ring it would make it look different? If this is the ring that makes your heart sing I would get it.


----------



## Junkenpo

I love the aquamarines! Small, big, whatever... I think that's a lovely color.  My birthstone is garnet and I never liked it much until I researched and discovered it came in many more hues than just rust red. lol 

This is a very bad thread for me... heheheh..


----------



## bb10lue

Sprinkles&Bling said:
			
		

> Lovely tpf ladies, can you all please give me your opinions on my newest obsession, the aquamarine Legacy! Please excuse the quality of the pic but DH took it with his iPhone while we were at T&Co, this ring is not my size which I know makes it hard to visualize it on me lol but its the best I can do for now, also excuse my crooked fingers lol
> 
> Do you all think it works as a RHR being that my ering is also a halo ring? My ering is the Soleste by T&Co which isn't identical to the Legacy but they are both halo style rings, should that be an issue? Also does the size of the stone/halo look ok or should I go bigger? I don't have any RHRs that are gemstone so this would be the first, the aquamarine is not my birthstone but it does hold special meaning because it reminds me of my DHs eyes  I know I'm corny lol anywho, thank you all in advance for any input!



I tried that on while waiting to pick up my soleste. It was BEAuTIFUL!!! I would go bigger though, somehow it just looks so much better with the centre stone bigger than 1.5ct!! Ohhh I'm so excited for you~ the meaning behind it is so sweet!


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Lovely tpf ladies, can you all please give me your opinions on my newest obsession, the aquamarine Legacy! Please excuse the quality of the pic but DH took it with his iPhone while we were at T&Co, this ring is not my size which I know makes it hard to visualize it on me lol but its the best I can do for now, also excuse my crooked fingers lol
> 
> Do you all think it works as a RHR being that my ering is also a halo ring? My ering is the Soleste by T&Co which isn't identical to the Legacy but they are both halo style rings, should that be an issue? Also does the size of the stone/halo look ok or should I go bigger? I don't have any RHRs that are gemstone so this would be the first, the aquamarine is not my birthstone but it does hold special meaning because it reminds me of my DHs eyes  I know I'm corny lol anywho, thank you all in advance for any input!


 
Your DH is really sweet!! Nice pic! Love the Legacy ring!! I don't think it's small. The colour is very nice.

At the moment, no rings are on my wish list, but I still love the Cobblestone band ring. Ideal RHR IMO!

http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...5-p+10-c+287466-r+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

LVoeletters said:


> I love it on you! I would go bigger if you can though. I personally like a variation of shapes, so I would do different ring shapes but maybe if you wore a different band with your engagement ring it would make it look different? If this is the ring that makes your heart sing I would get it.



Thanks doll! I agree with you, it needs to be a little bigger since I have larger size fingers. I called my SA and she is bringing in a few more for us to look at, this ring was a 1.50 ct aquamarine so she will bring bigger ones. I don't think I would change my wedding bands because I adore them & they match the Soleste perfectly


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Junkenpo said:


> I love the aquamarines! Small, big, whatever... I think that's a lovely color.  My birthstone is garnet and I never liked it much until I researched and discovered it came in many more hues than just rust red. lol
> 
> This is a very bad thread for me... heheheh..



Thanks for your input sweetie, garnets are beautiful you're lucky! I love this thread but I can foresee many additions to my never ending wish list which isn't good to our pockets lol!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

bb10lue said:


> I tried that on while waiting to pick up my soleste. It was BEAuTIFUL!!! I would go bigger though, somehow it just looks so much better with the centre stone bigger than 1.5ct!! Ohhh I'm so excited for you~ the meaning behind it is so sweet!



AWW your ray of sunshine is amazing but trying on distractions can be fun! I agree, the gemstone Legacy looks yummier when bigger guess I'll have to go bigger hehe  btw, the one in the pic is a 1.50 so I'll have to at least do a 1.7-2 ct Thank goodness the price doesn't go up too much on those sizes for this ring!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> Your DH is really sweet!! Nice pic! Love the Legacy ring!! I don't think it's small. The colour is very nice.
> 
> At the moment, no rings are on my wish list, but I still love the Cobblestone band ring. Ideal RHR IMO!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...5-p+10-c+287466-r+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Thanks hun! DH is amazing  

The color on this beauty is very gorgeous so I hope the bigger ones my SA is bringing in for us will be as equally stunning! That Cobblestone band is amazing and so unique, I've never see another like it!!! You have such great taste!


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Your DH is really sweet!! Nice pic! Love the Legacy ring!! I don't think it's small. The colour is very nice.
> 
> At the moment, no rings are on my wish list, but I still love the Cobblestone band ring. Ideal RHR IMO!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...5-p+10-c+287466-r+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



LOVE the ring!! I like that its rose cut because even though its a thick band covered with bling, it still gives a gentle and delicate quality. 


Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thanks doll! I agree with you, it needs to be a little bigger since I have larger size fingers. I called my SA and she is bringing in a few more for us to look at, this ring was a 1.50 ct aquamarine so she will bring bigger ones. I don't think I would change my wedding bands because I adore them & they match the Soleste perfectly


Yay! That's so exciting! Btw love the outfit with all your jewelry in your picture!! I think you'll be happy with the bigger size, and I love the tone of the aquamarine against your skintone. And I agree, I love the gentle novo? bands with the soleste, its a match made in bling heaven!


----------



## twitspie

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Lovely tpf ladies, can you all please give me your opinions on my newest obsession, the aquamarine Legacy! Please excuse the quality of the pic but DH took it with his iPhone while we were at T&Co, this ring is not my size which I know makes it hard to visualize it on me lol but its the best I can do for now, also excuse my crooked fingers lol
> 
> Do you all think it works as a RHR being that my ering is also a halo ring? My ering is the Soleste by T&Co which isn't identical to the Legacy but they are both halo style rings, should that be an issue? Also does the size of the stone/halo look ok or should I go bigger? I don't have any RHRs that are gemstone so this would be the first, the aquamarine is not my birthstone but it does hold special meaning because it reminds me of my DHs eyes  I know I'm corny lol anywho, thank you all in advance for any input!



Gorgeous! Love love the colour...possibly a wee bit bigger though?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

LVoeletters said:


> LOVE the ring!! I like that its rose cut because even though its a thick band covered with bling, it still gives a gentle and delicate quality.
> 
> Yay! That's so exciting! Btw love the outfit with all your jewelry in your picture!! I think you'll be happy with the bigger size, and I love the tone of the aquamarine against your skintone. And I agree, I love the gentle novo? bands with the soleste, its a match made in bling heaven!



Thanks! I wore blue on purpose, aren't I corny!!! I love it! I can't wait to see the bigger ones, so exciting! I own two metro bands in white gold, they don't offer them in platinum or we would have got them in platinum to match the Soleste but either way they are perfect, I may look at the Novo bands once I loose weight if these Metros are too big since they can't be sized


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

twitspie said:


> Gorgeous! Love love the colour...possibly a wee bit bigger though?



Thanks sweetie! Bigger will suit me better I think, can't wait to see the bigger ones this weekend!


----------



## etk123

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Lovely tpf ladies, can you all please give me your opinions on my newest obsession, the aquamarine Legacy! Please excuse the quality of the pic but DH took it with his iPhone while we were at T&Co, this ring is not my size which I know makes it hard to visualize it on me lol but its the best I can do for now, also excuse my crooked fingers lol
> 
> Do you all think it works as a RHR being that my ering is also a halo ring? My ering is the Soleste by T&Co which isn't identical to the Legacy but they are both halo style rings, should that be an issue? Also does the size of the stone/halo look ok or should I go bigger? I don't have any RHRs that are gemstone so this would be the first, the aquamarine is not my birthstone but it does hold special meaning because it reminds me of my DHs eyes  I know I'm corny lol anywho, thank you all in advance for any input!


Ok. Here's what I love. All of your own jewelry, of course! Your nails! And the aquamarine is gorgeous, but I think in this size it's out of scale to your ering. Does that make sense? A little disproportionate. So you need a bigger one!


----------



## mercylurkergirl

Toying with my next purchase.  I'm torn between a new celebration ring, to create a stack - Swing with Pink Sapphire/Diamond.
OR
Replacement bracelet, an upgrade from my current silver one - Platinum Clasping Link Bracelet.

Decisions, decisions...  
I so want them both NOW.  Ha!


----------



## LVoeletters

mercylurkergirl said:


> Toying with my next purchase.  I'm torn between a new celebration ring, to create a stack - Swing with Pink Sapphire/Diamond.
> OR
> Replacement bracelet, an upgrade from my current silver one - Platinum Clasping Link Bracelet.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...
> I so want them both NOW.  Ha!


I'm quite partial to the swing with the pink sapphires!


----------



## rogersa

I have a quick question. Has anybody done More than just the standard three initial engraving? I'm looking at getting my boyfriend a ring and having it engraved and I'm wondering how much it will cost me. I emailed costumer service and they told me to call to order it. But I don't need it until July 25th and I can't keep a secret that long!


----------



## einseine

mercylurkergirl said:


> Toying with my next purchase. I'm torn between a new celebration ring, to create a stack - Swing with Pink Sapphire/Diamond.
> OR
> Replacement bracelet, an upgrade from my current silver one - Platinum Clasping Link Bracelet.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...
> I so want them both NOW. Ha!


 
Yeah! Difficult decision to make. I have a diamond Swing ring, and cannot get out of Swing with the sapphires out of my head. One day, I want to stack whitexbluexpink Swings! But, I LOVE bracelets! Platinum Clasping Link Bracelet??? I must check it on the website.


----------



## Junkenpo

You know what's keeping me from adding to my tiffany collection?  Agonizing whether to buy a pretty piece from Tiffany or save it toward someday buying a new VCA piece. lol


----------



## mercylurkergirl

LVoeletters said:


> I'm quite partial to the swing with the pink sapphires!



So am I.  :lolots:  I was torn when I got the Jazz ring, obviously.



einseine said:


> Yeah! Difficult decision to make. I have a diamond Swing ring, and cannot get out of Swing with the sapphires out of my head. One day, I want to stack whitexbluexpink Swings! But, I LOVE bracelets! Platinum Clasping Link Bracelet??? I must check it on the website.



http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP03479&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+clasping+link+bracelet&search=1

Oh, that stack would rock.  Hee!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

etk123 said:


> Ok. Here's what I love. All of your own jewelry, of course! Your nails! And the aquamarine is gorgeous, but I think in this size it's out of scale to your ering. Does that make sense? A little disproportionate. So you need a bigger one!



Thanks doll! I couldn't have said it better! I'll make sure to post a pic of the bigger Legacy rings my SA is bringing in for us to look at this weekend!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

mercylurkergirl said:


> Toying with my next purchase.  I'm torn between a new celebration ring, to create a stack - Swing with Pink Sapphire/Diamond.
> OR
> Replacement bracelet, an upgrade from my current silver one - Platinum Clasping Link Bracelet.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...
> I so want them both NOW.  Ha!



This is such a hard decision being that I personally love both! If I were you I would choose the one that I feel I would get the most wear out of and the one that I could see my self wearing in 10+yrs, let us know what you decide!


----------



## LVoeletters

rogersa said:


> I have a quick question. Has anybody done More than just the standard three initial engraving? I'm looking at getting my boyfriend a ring and having it engraved and I'm wondering how much it will cost me. I emailed costumer service and they told me to call to order it. But I don't need it until July 25th and I can't keep a secret that long!



I think it was 35 for me.


----------



## einseine

I was so confused about their ctw and prices.  I see it now!!  They are available in four sizes, mini, small(0.72ctw), medium(1.28ctw) & large(2.0ctw):

http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+3-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Which one do you you prefer?


----------



## surfergirljen

Does it make you a Tiffany's addict when you come across a robin's egg shell on the grass and instantly think of Tiffany's? LOL!

I LOVE Tiffany's... to me there is only one place to get an e-ring and I know the girls on this thread will understand!!   Was in the other day and OMG the diamond/fine jewellery floor is just SO SPARKLY!!!

I've definitely done some damage there the last few years... my SA even sent my newborn daughter a silver baby spoon!! So sweet! 

I agree with the ladies, there is something incredibly classic and feminine but not too fussy about Tiffany's. I have a few Cartier pieces but prefer VCA and Tiffany's... they're just prettier!  

Two dream shopping trips: to walk into the NY Tiffany's and Van Cleef in Paris and be able to buy something beautiful and memorable in each... sigh!


----------



## surfergirljen

einseine said:


> I was so confused about their ctw and prices.  I see it now!!  They are available in four sizes, mini, small(0.72ctw), medium(1.28ctw) & large(2.0ctw):
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+3-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Which one do you you prefer?



Oh einseine... you have to ask?   No really I have to tell you my sales associate is French and gorgeous (like Marion Cottiliard gorgeous) and she wears I THINK the 2ct TCW ones all the time and they are PERFECTION. Not too big but great coverage, definitely noticable... but could be worn with jeans or to a black tie event. If you can, I'd get those. I have the bracelet and just love it!  And with the other pieces I know you have  I think the 2ct would be perfect for you! 

Then again, there is quite a huuuge price jump between the 1.28 and the 2 ct... and if you break it down, that is a .72 carat difference, divided by two earrings = .36 ... divided by four parts per earring = .12 per petal.  That's not a lot of size difference/impact, but a HUGE jump from roughtly $7K to $14... I'd go with the 1.28's!


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> I was so confused about their ctw and prices.  I see it now!!  They are available in four sizes, mini, small(0.72ctw), medium(1.28ctw) & large(2.0ctw):
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+3-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Which one do you you prefer?


I prefer the mediums because I like the delicate quality of the victoria collection. But you can never go wrong with bigger!


----------



## einseine

surfergirljen said:


> Does it make you a Tiffany's addict when you come across a robin's egg shell on the grass and instantly think of Tiffany's? LOL!
> 
> I LOVE Tiffany's... to me there is only one place to get an e-ring and I know the girls on this thread will understand!!  Was in the other day and OMG the diamond/fine jewellery floor is just SO SPARKLY!!!
> 
> I've definitely done some damage there the last few years... my SA even sent my newborn daughter a silver baby spoon!! So sweet!
> 
> I agree with the ladies, there is something incredibly classic and feminine but not too fussy about Tiffany's. I have a few Cartier pieces but prefer VCA and Tiffany's... they're just prettier!
> 
> Two dream shopping trips: to walk into the NY Tiffany's and Van Cleef in Paris and be able to buy something beautiful and memorable in each... sigh!


 
YE~S! To me, e ring should be the 6-prong classic solitiare, and there is only one place. VCA, I love alhambra pieces. Cartier is for me, watches and the Love Bracelet. 



surfergirljen said:


> Oh einseine... you have to ask?  No really I have to tell you my sales associate is French and gorgeous (like Marion Cottiliard gorgeous) and she wears I THINK the 2ct TCW ones all the time and they are PERFECTION. Not too big but great coverage, definitely noticable... but could be worn with jeans or to a black tie event. If you can, I'd get those. I have the bracelet and just love it! And with the other pieces I know you have  I think the 2ct would be perfect for you!
> 
> Then again, there is quite a huuuge price jump between the 1.28 and the 2 ct... and if you break it down, that is a .72 carat difference, divided by two earrings = .36 ... divided by four parts per earring = .12 per petal. That's not a lot of size difference/impact, but a HUGE jump from roughtly $7K to $14... I'd go with the 1.28's!


 
YES, I HAVE TO ASK because I have never seen them in person. I was debating between 3.26 and 4.6 Victoria bracelets, and decided to go for the 3.26. My SA is now searching global stocks to find one with the clasp that I like! I have stopped purchasing the 4.6, so I am thinking I might get the earrings, too. (this is originally texasgirliegirl's idea!!!) The price difference is: 21500 - 16250 = 5250 < 7500(1.28 ctw), 14500 (2.0ctw). Actually, only the small size(0.72ctw) is <5250....

texasgirliegirl and etk visited the Tiffany store and viewed Victoria earrings and loved the medium ones (1.28 ctw) best! And, your brilliant caluculation suggests that the winner is the medium size (1.28 ctw). Thank you for your advice!

If I really want bigger Victoria earrings, I will purchase them next time!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> I prefer the mediums because I like the delicate quality of the victoria collection. But you can never go wrong with bigger!


 
Oh, you also love the medium size!  I'll try them on at the Store!  Thanks LVeletters!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

In the other thread I suspected that the size I tried on was the small...but the more I think about it...they had to be the medium.
Even the sales person offered that the medium was a great size for all occasions.




einseine said:


> YE~S! To me, e ring should be the 6-prong classic solitiare, and there is only one place. VCA, I love alhambra pieces. Cartier is for me, watches and the Love Bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> YES, I HAVE TO ASK because I have never seen them in person. I was debating between 3.26 and 4.6 Victoria bracelets, and decided to go for the 3.26. My SA is now searching global stocks to find one with the clasp that I like! I have stopped purchasing the 4.6, so I am thinking I might get the earrings, too. (this is originally texasgirliegirl's idea!!!) The price difference is: 21500 - 16250 = 5250 < 7500(1.28 ctw), 14500 (2.0ctw). Actually, only the small size(0.72ctw) is <5250....
> 
> texasgirliegirl and etk visited the Tiffany store and viewed Victoria earrings and loved the medium ones (1.28 ctw) best! And, your brilliant caluculation suggests that the winner is the medium size (1.28 ctw). Thank you for your advice!
> 
> If I really want bigger Victoria earrings, I will purchase them next time!


----------



## surfergirljen

Medium is definitely the best value too!


----------



## mercylurkergirl

surfergirljen said:


> Does it make you a Tiffany's addict when you come across a robin's egg shell on the grass and instantly think of Tiffany's? LOL!



I see the color everywhere!  :lolots:



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> This is such a hard decision being that I personally love both! If I were you I would choose the one that I feel I would get the most wear out of and the one that I could see my self wearing in 10+yrs, let us know what you decide!



I won't be purchasing for a few months - so that means a lot of trips to consider each item.  Hee!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> In the other thread I suspected that the size I tried on was the small...but the more I think about it...they had to be the medium.
> Even the sales person offered that the medium was a great size for all occasions.


 


surfergirljen said:


> Medium is definitely the best value too!


 
Thanks TGG & Jen!
I will view and try on all the sizes! I have never really view their earrings. Must be fun!


----------



## twitspie

Hey!  The victoria earrings are stunning!

Here 's a photo I found of them:

http://coolspotters.com/jewelry/tiffany-and-co-victoria-earrings/photos_videos#medium-686883


----------



## einseine

twitspie said:


> Hey! The victoria earrings are stunning!
> 
> Here 's a photo I found of them:
> 
> http://coolspotters.com/jewelry/tiffany-and-co-victoria-earrings/photos_videos#medium-686883


 
Wow, what a nice modeling pic!!!!
Medium or Large.... probably Large?


----------



## einseine

I've found the Victoria Cluster Earrings on the same site!

http://coolspotters.com/jewelry/tiffany-and-co-victoria-cluster-earrings/photos_videos#medium-969989


----------



## einseine

Victoria earrings and bracelets!(@Professional Jeweller)

http://www.professionaljeweller.com/article-8157-jessica-biel-is-a-team-in-tiffanys/


----------



## twitspie

I thought they were medium - hard to tell! Stunning earrings!


----------



## LVoeletters

Anyone else think it looks awkward on leah? It's like her ear hole is in the middle of her lobe!! Love it on Knightley though!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> I've found the Victoria Cluster Earrings on the same site!
> 
> http://coolspotters.com/jewelry/tiffany-and-co-victoria-cluster-earrings/photos_videos#medium-969989



I like those more than the VCA lotus....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LVoeletters said:


> Anyone else think it looks awkward on leah? It's like her ear hole is in the middle of her lobe!! Love it on Knightley though!



Isn't this where it's supposed to be???


----------



## xblackxstarx

Has anyone ever put the elsa peretti open heart necklace charm on a charm bracelet ?
I was thinking of doing this with mine as I don't use it but do use my charm bracelet
What's your opinion ? Do you think it'll look ok or look silly 
Xx


----------



## etk123

einseine said:
			
		

> I've found the Victoria Cluster Earrings on the same site!
> 
> http://coolspotters.com/jewelry/tiffany-and-co-victoria-cluster-earrings/photos_videos#medium-969989



Wow, I might have to reconsider my preference! The cluster style looks gorgeous in this pic! Never seen them irl.


----------



## melvel

I just got the medium size sterling silver bead bracelet with heart tag. Just my second Tiffany piece since the selection here in Manila is so sparse.


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> Isn't this where it's supposed to be???


I'm not use to see such a round full ear lobe without any kind of curve connecting to the cartilege, idk I don't like them on her, but loooved the victoria on the other celebrities


----------



## LVoeletters

melvel said:


> I just got the medium size sterling silver bead bracelet with heart tag. Just my second Tiffany piece since the selection here in Manila is so sparse.


congrats!


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> YE~S! To me, e ring should be the 6-prong classic solitiare, and there is only one place. VCA, I love alhambra pieces. Cartier is for me, watches and the Love Bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> YES, I HAVE TO ASK because I have never seen them in person. I was debating between 3.26 and 4.6 Victoria bracelets, and decided to go for the 3.26. My SA is now searching global stocks to find one with the clasp that I like! I have stopped purchasing the 4.6, so I am thinking I might get the earrings, too. (this is originally texasgirliegirl's idea!!!) The price difference is: 21500 - 16250 = 5250 < 7500(1.28 ctw), 14500 (2.0ctw). Actually, only the small size(0.72ctw) is <5250....
> 
> texasgirliegirl and etk visited the Tiffany store and viewed Victoria earrings and loved the medium ones (1.28 ctw) best! And, your brilliant caluculation suggests that the winner is the medium size (1.28 ctw). Thank you for your advice!
> 
> If I really want bigger Victoria earrings, I will purchase them next time!


Yay! So glad you decided on the victoria!!!!! Can't wait for the double reveal!


----------



## LVoeletters

ladies I am having an awful dilemma...

Weeks away from having enough for my tiffany bee platinum pendant... I came across this 10 minutes ago... its a chanel double flap with leather interior for 1200..

I am at the same place with my jewelry collection as I am with my handbag collection... I am starting from scratch and only have two nice ones (both hand held) because the rest is being sold/given away I wanted to save for a reissue medium size next year... this is the small but I don't carry alot so this would work as a errand/shopping bag as well as a fun evening bag.... so idk what to do!? go for the chanel because I need a small shoulder bag or go for the necklace because I'm in need of a good diamond necklace?


----------



## foxgal

xblackxstarx said:


> Has anyone ever put the elsa peretti open heart necklace charm on a charm bracelet ?
> I was thinking of doing this with mine as I don't use it but do use my charm bracelet
> What's your opinion ? Do you think it'll look ok or look silly
> Xx


 
I personally think this would look great! But would you have to link it somehow? I've seen vintage Tiffany open heart bracelets and they were very pretty. 

Yes, I belong here. Alas, all I have is a silver somerset ring, but I love it and get so many compliments on it. Thinking of adding a silver bracelet to the collection to wear with my gold Pandora bracelet - see thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ith-pandora-yurman-tiffany-tennis-757599.html

Love Peretti's bone cuff, Gehry, and my dream anniversary band is the Schlumberger classic sixteen stone ring. 

Those Victoria earrings are TDF too!


----------



## benswife2007

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> ladies I am having an awful dilemma...
> 
> Weeks away from having enough for my tiffany bee platinum pendant... I came across this 10 minutes ago... its a chanel double flap with leather interior for 1200..
> 
> I am at the same place with my jewelry collection as I am with my handbag collection... I am starting from scratch and only have two nice ones (both hand held) because the rest is being sold/given away I wanted to save for a reissue medium size next year... this is the small but I don't carry alot so this would work as a errand/shopping bag as well as a fun evening bag.... so idk what to do!? go for the chanel because I need a small shoulder bag or go for the necklace because I'm in need of a good diamond necklace?



The bag is cute but you have decide which would 
Make you happier  good luck!!


----------



## foxgal

LVoeletters said:


> ladies I am having an awful dilemma...
> 
> Weeks away from having enough for my tiffany bee platinum pendant... I came across this 10 minutes ago... its a chanel double flap with leather interior for 1200..
> 
> I am at the same place with my jewelry collection as I am with my handbag collection... I am starting from scratch and only have two nice ones (both hand held) because the rest is being sold/given away I wanted to save for a reissue medium size next year... this is the small but I don't carry alot so this would work as a errand/shopping bag as well as a fun evening bag.... so idk what to do!? go for the chanel because I need a small shoulder bag or go for the necklace because I'm in need of a good diamond necklace?


 
Tough dilemna! But if you've wanted the bee for a long time, go for that. This handbag sounds like a great deal, but it's not the ideal size you were saving for. I find if I settle on a "replacement" because it was a good deal, I'm never really truly satisfied!


----------



## LVoeletters

foxgal said:


> Tough dilemna! But if you've wanted the bee for a long time, go for that. This handbag sounds like a great deal, but it's not the ideal size you were saving for. I find if I settle on a "replacement" because it was a good deal, I'm never really truly satisfied!


I was going to get the small after I got the medium which was why it was alluring. It's hard because I've wanted the small flap for longer than the bee pendant. BUT I was a lot younger than, so its more recent that I wanted the medium size because back then, what did a teen need? her trusty lipgloss, her house keys and her almighty cell!  As soon as I decide on one then the other calls to me... It just stinks. I would have no problem waiting till I had money to get one or the other. But the necklace I want there are 2 in the company, and the price of this bag, its not going to last past the weekend at the consignment store -_______- this is what I get for checking facebook! or else I would have never seen the bag!
I can def see myself running around the stores or errands or going out with this bag, which I def needed something like this. I was going to originally get the pomme bb for this purpose cuz it had the cross body but this is very cute.


----------



## LVoeletters

*return policy-- what if you get a gift but don't have the receipt. I know where it was sold and that it was early last week and I have the buyer's information, address etc. can they look it up in the computer?*


----------



## AntiqueShopper

rogersa said:


> I have a quick question. Has anybody done More than just the standard three initial engraving? I'm looking at getting my boyfriend a ring and having it engraved and I'm wondering how much it will cost me. I emailed costumer service and they told me to call to order it. But I don't need it until July 25th and I can't keep a secret that long!


 
You can do more than 3 letters.  My friend has her name on the bracelet.  Just call customer service or go to the store.  They can help you with your engraving.


----------



## Darkdoodle

Is it bad that I am a guy and have an addiction, moreso a personal preference, to only purchase jewelry for my gf only from Tiffany's?


----------



## flower28

No, not at all; I would love to have a BF like you!  Lucky girl!!


----------



## rogersa

AntiqueShopper said:
			
		

> You can do more than 3 letters.  My friend has her name on the bracelet.  Just call customer service or go to the store.  They can help you with your engraving.



Thank you! I wanted to get it engraved with "until I do..." but I feel kind of corny doing that! It isn't a promise ring but we talk about getting engaged and will be soon once family issues are sorted out. So I thought it would be a sweet gift.


----------



## rogersa

I have a quick question. I went to Tiffany's Today and tries on the diamond by the yard ring and fell in love. It's so delicate and beautiful. I want it as my right hand ring for now as mine just broke (after Tiffany's... I wonder if it knew I was looking for a replacement!!) 

My boyfriend said it might be really delicate. Do any of you have opinions on that? It's sterling silver but since it's a roll on ring and it is really thin... Will I have to be careful? 

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...8187-r+150297647-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1


----------



## Junkenpo

I kind of think you would have to be careful.  Sterling is pretty soft and if it is a ring you'd take on and off a lot I'd worry about stretching and fatiguing the links. I did a similar thing with my vca sweet bracelet and while it is cute, I don't think it's something for everyday.


----------



## rogersa

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> I kind of think you would have to be careful.  Sterling is pretty soft and if it is a ring you'd take on and off a lot I'd worry about stretching and fatiguing the links. I did a similar thing with my vca sweet bracelet and while it is cute, I don't think it's something for everyday.



I would really love to wear it as my everyday ring. I didn't take my last ring off ever so I wonder if that would make a difference?


----------



## LVoeletters

^^Idk I feel like this type of ring will cause you lots of problems with customer service down the road.


----------



## rogersa

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> ^^Idk I feel like this type of ring will cause you lots of problems with customer service down the road.



Really?? I'm already upset with them because they want me to pay to fix my ring but I feel like that's a bit unfair considering I didn't do anything for it to break!! I love that ring so much though


----------



## darkangel07760

I am headed home to the east coast next week for a week and I am already making plans to hit up van cleef and tiffany. I am going to be in so much trouble lol!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

darkangel07760 said:


> I am headed home to the east coast next week for a week and I am already making plans to hit up van cleef and tiffany. I am going to be in so much trouble lol!



Uh oh.
What are you after this time?


----------



## Junkenpo

I've been wanting the t&co sterling whistle, but I was killing time on the tiffany site and saw this jean schlumberger ladybug pendant and fell in love.  DS loves ladybugs and my birthstone is garnet. 

Does anyone know how bitty this is? and whether or not they'd switch out the chain for an 18" one?


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:


> I've been wanting the t&co sterling whistle, but I was killing time on the tiffany site and saw this jean schlumberger ladybug pendant and fell in love.  DS loves ladybugs and my birthstone is garnet.
> 
> Does anyone know how bitty this is? and whether or not they'd switch out the chain for an 18" one?


This charm is adorable I've been keeping my eye on this the past couple of months to layer with a garden pendant. It's substantial but delicate, for me it was a little bigger than my nail. And they can lengthen the chain for you


----------



## Eva14

I ADORE Tiffany's! My favorite jewelry store by a mile! Their pieces never disappoint me at all. In fact, I feel elated every time I buy something there! Their pieces are timeless and elegant, always.

I've attained a nice little collection of Tiffany diamond and platinum jewelry. Victoria bracelet, Victoria drop earrings, Tiffany multi-stars drop earrings, Tiffany multi-stars drop pendant, Swing diamond drop earrings, and a diamond palm tree pendant. All stored in a nice secure safe. 

Last but far from least---I just got my WONDERFUL Tiffany Soleste yellow diamond ring! I've been wanting one for over a year and have done tons of online research, checking out all of the great photos posted here of Solestes. It's like a drop of sunshine on my finger, and it sparkles like CRAZY!

I definitely have an addiction to Tiffany, especially their diamond and platinum pieces. I like their cute crocodile handbags in Tiffany blue, but I have a soft spot for crocodiles and all animals, so I'm not sure if I could buy that in good conscience. Plus, the bag cost over $14,000. Pretty expensive for a handbag.

I just wanted to share my story and my passion for Tiffany's!

Eva


----------



## MatAllston

Eva14 said:


> I ADORE Tiffany's! My favorite jewelry store by a mile! Their pieces never disappoint me at all. In fact, I feel elated every time I buy something there! Their pieces are timeless and elegant, always.
> 
> I've attained a nice little collection of Tiffany diamond and platinum jewelry. Victoria bracelet, Victoria drop earrings, Tiffany multi-stars drop earrings, Tiffany multi-stars drop pendant, Swing diamond drop earrings, and a diamond palm tree pendant. All stored in a nice secure safe.
> 
> Last but far from least---I just got my WONDERFUL Tiffany Soleste yellow diamond ring! I've been wanting one for over a year and have done tons of online research, checking out all of the great photos posted here of Solestes. It's like a drop of sunshine on my finger, and it sparkles like CRAZY!
> 
> I definitely have an addiction to Tiffany, especially their diamond and platinum pieces. I like their cute crocodile handbags in Tiffany blue, but I have a soft spot for crocodiles and all animals, so I'm not sure if I could buy that in good conscience. Plus, the bag cost over $14,000. Pretty expensive for a handbag.
> 
> I just wanted to share my story and my passion for Tiffany's!
> 
> Eva


 
Great collection Eva. I am a fan of Tiffany's platinum and diamond pieces too. I love their Jazz, Victoria and Swing collections. If it is not too much to ask, would I be able to request for a modeling pic of your Swing earrings? I have never seen them at my local Tiffany and am curious how they look like.  Thanks.


----------



## Ellenpink

Eva14 said:
			
		

> I ADORE Tiffany's! My favorite jewelry store by a mile! Their pieces never disappoint me at all. In fact, I feel elated every time I buy something there! Their pieces are timeless and elegant, always.
> 
> I've attained a nice little collection of Tiffany diamond and platinum jewelry. Victoria bracelet, Victoria drop earrings, Tiffany multi-stars drop earrings, Tiffany multi-stars drop pendant, Swing diamond drop earrings, and a diamond palm tree pendant. All stored in a nice secure safe.
> 
> Last but far from least---I just got my WONDERFUL Tiffany Soleste yellow diamond ring! I've been wanting one for over a year and have done tons of online research, checking out all of the great photos posted here of Solestes. It's like a drop of sunshine on my finger, and it sparkles like CRAZY!
> 
> I definitely have an addiction to Tiffany, especially their diamond and platinum pieces. I like their cute crocodile handbags in Tiffany blue, but I have a soft spot for crocodiles and all animals, so I'm not sure if I could buy that in good conscience. Plus, the bag cost over $14,000. Pretty expensive for a handbag.
> 
> I just wanted to share my story and my passion for Tiffany's!
> 
> Eva



Hi, what size soleste did you get .

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## flower28

Wow, could you post pics of your Soleste? It's a stunning ring!!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Yay! So glad you decided on the victoria!!!!! Can't wait for the double reveal!


 
Hi LVoeletters! Cannot wait to wear Victoria Bracelet!!! As for Victoria Earrings, if I want bigger ones, next time, perhaps...


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> Uh oh.
> What are you after this time?



It's a tough decision. I can only buy one piece. I am trying to decide between something from tiffany (something that isn't commonplace, now that I have a tiffany at my mall it is getting quite popular), a trinity tri color ring from cartier, or a sweet carnelian clover necklace from vca!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> It's a tough decision. I can only buy one piece. I am trying to decide between something from tiffany (something that isn't commonplace, now that I have a tiffany at my mall it is getting quite popular), a trinity tri color ring from cartier, or a sweet carnelian clover necklace from vca!



Cartier ring!  Or a tiff single dbty.  Carnelian is nice but for some reason I don't like how the  sweet clover hangs.  I like how the vintage is fixed on the chain and the sweet bracelet.   If the sweet clover was fixed, it would look better IMO.  I do however like the sweet butterfly.


----------



## darkangel07760

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Cartier ring!  Or a tiff single dbty.  Carnelian is nice but for some reason I don't like how the  sweet clover hangs.  I like how the vintage is fixed on the chain and the sweet bracelet.   If the sweet clover was fixed, it would look better IMO.  I do however like the sweet butterfly.



Thanks! I think that I am leaning towards cartier lol! I might have to stay away from vca!


----------



## Eva14

MatAllston said:


> Great collection Eva. I am a fan of Tiffany's platinum and diamond pieces too. I love their Jazz, Victoria and Swing collections. If it is not too much to ask, would I be able to request for a modeling pic of your Swing earrings? I have never seen them at my local Tiffany and am curious how they look like. Thanks.


 Hi MatAllston,
Glad you like my Tiffany collection! I'm not very adept at posting pictures; I still have to learn that skill! But I can tell you that the Swing diamond earrings have a one inch drop and sit beautifully on any ear. There's nothing more classic than a row of diamonds hanging from your ears!
I hope this helps.
P.S. I love the Jazz collection, too. I like the drop earrings with the pink or blue sapphires and diamonds. So elegant! Or maybe that was the Swing collection; I can't remember at the moment. But you can never go wrong with Tiffany's!


----------



## MatAllston

Eva14 said:


> Hi MatAllston,
> Glad you like my Tiffany collection! I'm not very adept at posting pictures; I still have to learn that skill! But I can tell you that the Swing diamond earrings have a one inch drop and sit beautifully on any ear. There's nothing more classic than a row of diamonds hanging from your ears!
> I hope this helps.
> P.S. I love the Jazz collection, too. I like the drop earrings with the pink or blue sapphires and diamonds. So elegant! Or maybe that was the Swing collection; I can't remember at the moment. But you can never go wrong with Tiffany's!


 
Thanks Eva for the details on the Swing earrings, they sound lovely. I am debating if I should consider them since I already have a pair of Jazz Drop Earrings. BTW, here is my Jazz collection.


----------



## neverenoughbags

MatAllston said:


> Thanks Eva for the details on the Swing earrings, they sound lovely. I am debating if I should consider them since I already have a pair of Jazz Drop Earrings. BTW, here is my Jazz collection.



Wow.  Beautiful collection.   I love the jazz line!   I have the jazz diamond and sapphire band.


----------



## MatAllston

neverenoughbags said:


> Wow. Beautiful collection. I love the jazz line! I have the jazz diamond and sapphire band.


 
Thank you. Now I am thinking if I should get a Jazz ring, I can't get enough of the Jazz collection. Is your ring the 7 stone ring? Can you please post a pic? Thanks.


----------



## neverenoughbags

MatAllston said:


> Thank you. Now I am thinking if I should get a Jazz ring, I can't get enough of the Jazz collection. Is your ring the 7 stone ring? Can you please post a pic? Thanks.



I think it has seven stones.   Here are some pics of my celebration rings.   I can't get enough.  I would love to add the pink sapphire one.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...-celebration-ring-my-collection-672998-2.html


----------



## MatAllston

neverenoughbags said:


> I think it has seven stones. Here are some pics of my celebration rings. I can't get enough. I would love to add the pink sapphire one.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...-celebration-ring-my-collection-672998-2.html


 
Thanks, I love your Jazz ring and all your Tiffany rings. We have similar taste, I have the Tiffany shared prong ring as well but in 2.2mm. I also have two Tiffany channel set rings: the 2mm and 3mm. I think you should consider adding the pink sapphire one


----------



## neverenoughbags

MatAllston said:


> Thanks, I love your Jazz ring and all your Tiffany rings. We have similar taste, I have the Tiffany shared prong ring as well but in 2.2mm. I also have two Tiffany channel set rings: the 2mm and 3mm. I think you should consider adding the pink sapphire one



Oh!   Let's see pics!!    I know. A splash of pink would be lovely!


----------



## LVoeletters

I had a fab little day at tiffanys today! I was helped by a SA that used to help me when I was in HIGH SCHOOL, which means she helped me with my first couple of pieces! I came to return the gold and onyx bead bracelet to get a giftcard to go toward the bee pendant and to try it on. Sadly it was not there, but she had me try on other garden pieces and show me other garden "like" pieces. She encouraged me to try on several pieces which I appreciated because I've met some sales associates who do not want to spend the time going back and forth between counters. I also tried on the gold beads bracelet with my VCA bracelet.... it was Love at first sight! They complimented each other PERFECTLY... It's on my list! Still on my list is also the schlumberger egg pendant. Unfortunately they didn't have the garden flower earrings in amhheyst (sp) I can never spell that stone! or in peridot but she's hoping the bee pendant will come into the store by the end of next week for me to see! She also had me try on the small rose gold rose cut garden flower pendant (say that 3x fast) which was gorgeous. It had a beautiful vintage feel as if it was my grandmother's pride and joy and she passed it down to me.  So my tiffany list currently includes the gold bee garden pendant, the gold beads bracelet, and I still want to try the garden flower earrings. And the egg!


----------



## Junkenpo

I popped into Tiffany on sunday and asked about the ladybug pendant, but the boutique didn't have it in stock. However, my SA said she would be able to transfer it in for me to look at!  I'm excited. Ever since I lost my snake ring, I no longer have any diamond pieces from tiffany.  

I'm a little apprehensive about actually pulling the trigger because it's a necklace and not  something I can see without a mirror, but I like how "grown up" the lady bug looks. I'm looking for just a little bit of sparkle. 

I actually looked at, but didn't try on the victoria bracelet, and it didn't pull me irl the way I thought it would. It looks awesome when I see it on other people, but it's really too much diamond (i never thought i would say that) for me.


----------



## LVoeletters

^^give the ladybug a try!!


I'm so excited by Friday I am hoping I will get my necklace


----------



## pommerogue

Luckily I have this addiction under control


----------



## Junkenpo

pommerogue said:


> Luckily I have this addiction under control



How did you manage that?  I thought my Tiffany addiction had passed until I saw the ladybug. 

I think I just need to ban myself from the website. lol


----------



## LVoeletters

^^my addiction has to be curbed... due to VCA! I haven't bought something from tiffanys in a couple of years. The two main things I want from tiffany for everyday jewelry is the bee pendant of course and the platinum diamond garden earrings... also wouldn't mind the schulmberger lapis egg. If the bee pendant didn't come out of retirement I prob would be revealing a 10 motif this weekend instead! But VCA is def going to side track me for a while- especially after seeing einseine's PG treats!!!! I wish the addition was for tiffanys, it would be cheaper!


I always go through phases, I'll be going through a hard core bag and accessory phase (like 5 months ago) and then I'll switch categories and want to upgrade to all the latest apple products, then I'll fall in love with one jewelry piece and binge on that for a while (in this case it was the VCA bracelet... although these two jewelry purchases are the most expensive "things" I've bought besides the car and school. I really need to go into a clothing phase, my style has been suffering badly to save for these gems!


----------



## darkangel07760

I forvot to pick up my 5th ave charm when i was in tiffanys on my trip! I might have to pop in and pick one up....


----------



## LVoeletters

darkangel07760 said:


> I forvot to pick up my 5th ave charm when i was in tiffanys on my trip! I might have to pop in and pick one up....



Oh no ! I hate when something slips my mind during a trip! Are you still in NYC?


----------



## pandapharm

Sadly, I cannot say I personally own anything from Tiffany's...although I have walked in many times and tried on rings and I **LOVE** Tiffany blue!!!! (Seriously, big aqua fan since before it was the "in" color hehehe). I wouldn't mind one day receiving a Novo e-ring...I think it looks absolutely LUSH with the Swing eternity band or the Jazz alternating bezel eternity! Such cool looks. 





einseine said:


> Your DH is really sweet!! Nice pic! Love the Legacy ring!! I don't think it's small. The colour is very nice.
> 
> At the moment, no rings are on my wish list, but I still love the Cobblestone band ring. Ideal RHR IMO!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...5-p+10-c+287466-r+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


ooh the cobblestone would be a beautiful RHR!! I haven't seen much of that collection at my local store so I love seeing what all you ladies find!



surfergirljen said:


> a few Cartier pieces but prefer VCA and Tiffany's... they're just prettier!
> 
> Two dream shopping trips: to walk into the NY Tiffany's and Van Cleef in Paris and be able to buy something beautiful and memorable in each... sigh!


I would love to one day also visit the flagship Tiffany's and buy something there!!



surfergirljen said:


> Then again, there is quite a huuuge price jump between the 1.28 and the 2 ct... and if you break it down, that is a .72 carat difference, divided by two earrings = .36 ... divided by four parts per earring = .12 per petal.  That's not a lot of size difference/impact, but a HUGE jump from roughtly $7K to $14... I'd go with the 1.28's!


That is a great mathematical justification!!



Eva14 said:


> I ADORE Tiffany's! My favorite jewelry store by a mile! Their pieces never disappoint me at all. In fact, I feel elated every time I buy something there! Their pieces are timeless and elegant, always.
> 
> I've attained a nice little collection of Tiffany diamond and platinum jewelry. Victoria bracelet, Victoria drop earrings, Tiffany multi-stars drop earrings, Tiffany multi-stars drop pendant, Swing diamond drop earrings, and a diamond palm tree pendant. All stored in a nice secure safe.
> 
> Last but far from least---I just got my WONDERFUL Tiffany Soleste yellow diamond ring! I've been wanting one for over a year and have done tons of online research, checking out all of the great photos posted here of Solestes. It's like a drop of sunshine on my finger, and it sparkles like CRAZY!
> 
> I definitely have an addiction to Tiffany, especially their diamond and platinum pieces. I like their cute crocodile handbags in Tiffany blue, but I have a soft spot for crocodiles and all animals, so I'm not sure if I could buy that in good conscience. Plus, the bag cost over $14,000. Pretty expensive for a handbag.
> 
> I just wanted to share my story and my passion for Tiffany's!
> 
> Eva


You sound like you have such a great collection!!!! Love stars like a little girl and I would  to see a modeling picture of your multi-stars drop pendant!!! I've seen it on the mannequin at my local store but I would love to see it on IRL!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Walked out of Tiffanys with my wallet completely empty today....  .... except not  because my wallet is now really empty lol AND I had the GREATEST Tiffany's experience in my life today. They had the wrong ticket on the pendant... so they instantly adjusted it for me and I ended up getting it several hundred cheaper and tax free!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy! And now I am seriously 100% banned!


----------



## darkangel07760

LVoeletters said:


> Oh no ! I hate when something slips my mind during a trip! Are you still in NYC?



No sadly i am not!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Walked out of Tiffanys with my wallet completely empty today....  .... except not  because my wallet is now really empty lol AND I had the GREATEST Tiffany's experience in my life today. They had the wrong ticket on the pendant... so they instantly adjusted it for me and I ended up getting it several hundred cheaper and tax free!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy! And now I am seriously 100% banned!


O.....M....G I need pics asap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Walked out of Tiffanys with my wallet completely empty today....  .... except not  because my wallet is now really empty lol AND I had the GREATEST Tiffany's experience in my life today. They had the wrong ticket on the pendant... so they instantly adjusted it for me and I ended up getting it several hundred cheaper and tax free!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy! And now I am seriously 100% banned!



Woohoo!!! That's awesome. You sound so happy, I'm smiling too. Makes me even more excited for when I can see. Y piece.


----------



## surfergirljen

Pics pics!!!


----------



## akimoto

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Walked out of Tiffanys with my wallet completely empty today....  .... except not  because my wallet is now really empty lol AND I had the GREATEST Tiffany's experience in my life today. They had the wrong ticket on the pendant... so they instantly adjusted it for me and I ended up getting it several hundred cheaper and tax free!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy! And now I am seriously 100% banned!



Serious?!?! Bargain!! Congrats!! Pics please pics please!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Picspicspics!!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> O.....M....G I need pics asap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Junkenpo said:


> Woohoo!!! That's awesome. You sound so happy, I'm smiling too. Makes me even more excited for when I can see. Y piece.





surfergirljen said:


> Pics pics!!!





darkangel07760 said:


> Picspicspics!!!!!



I will definitely post pics next week, I'll be reunited with my nikon Wednesday so I'll take some pics then! The rose cut is really hard to capture on a camera phone. Ahhh soo happy... I'm already looking at rings and earrings to wear with it one day  But I need to get back on track to get a 10 motif!

BTW... The rose cut diamond flower collection... STUNNING...The earrings... One day! I tried on the ring, soooo sparkly! I'd love to make a set out of that!


----------



## axewoman

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Lovely tpf ladies, can you all please give me your opinions on my newest obsession, the aquamarine Legacy! Please excuse the quality of the pic but DH took it with his iPhone while we were at T&Co, this ring is not my size which I know makes it hard to visualize it on me lol but its the best I can do for now, also excuse my crooked fingers lol
> 
> Do you all think it works as a RHR being that my ering is also a halo ring? My ering is the Soleste by T&Co which isn't identical to the Legacy but they are both halo style rings, should that be an issue? Also does the size of the stone/halo look ok or should I go bigger? I don't have any RHRs that are gemstone so this would be the first, the aquamarine is not my birthstone but it does hold special meaning because it reminds me of my DHs eyes  I know I'm corny lol anywho, thank you all in advance for any input!



I totally missed your post. Did you end up seeing larger stones? I really like the shade of that Aquamarine you tried on. I think you saw mine: it's in the 1.80 carat range. It's one of my fav rings. Can't wait to see what you ended up getting.


----------



## LVoeletters

akimoto said:


> Serious?!?! Bargain!! Congrats!! Pics please pics please!!



Yup! They had it tagged for the dragonfly price of 3250! Instead of 3700! I was a little worried when I saw it but since I had worked with the sale associate all week to choose the piece, he just excused himself, talked to his manager for a couple of minutes and she just came over, adjusted the price, and said it was fate for me to have this pendant. The fire is beautiful and the rose cut base was bigger than I had anticipated. I chose the yellow gold/white gold combo. For me the yellow gold high lighted the detailing better than the platinum. It seemed cold, whereas the yellow gold not only gave me more options to mix, it looked better on my skin.


----------



## Lucy616

^ I've never seen that combo and can't wait to see yours!  Sounds beautiful!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

LVoeletters said:


> I will definitely post pics next week, I'll be reunited with my nikon Wednesday so I'll take some pics then! The rose cut is really hard to capture on a camera phone. Ahhh soo happy... I'm already looking at rings and earrings to wear with it one day  But I need to get back on track to get a 10 motif!
> 
> BTW... The rose cut diamond flower collection... STUNNING...The earrings... One day! I tried on the ring, soooo sparkly! I'd love to make a set out of that!



Aww congrats hun, I'm so happy for you!!! I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## misstrine85

I just bought my first piece of Tiffany jewellery this Saturday, and it was such an amazing experience, so I want to share it with you.
I was in Berlin on vacation with one of my bff's. I had kinda planned to buy it, because I'd been in love with it since I saw it for the first time, also in Berlin, in 2008!

So my friend and I were looking around in the boutique, when this amazingly nice SA approached us. I told her what I wanted to look at, and she showed it to me. And it still had that warm feeling inside: LOVE.

But since we had just arrived the day before, I told her I had to think about it. So she gave me her card.

The next day we went back, only to find that she was on her lunch-break for the next 20 min. So we walked a bit around and then came back. They were really apologetic, and said that unfortunately she would not return until after 30 minutes. So I decided to buy it from another, also extremely nice, SA. While she was finding my pendant, I casually told my friend, that this was a BIG thing for me, as it was my first piece of Tiffany jewellery. The SA must have heard that, because then she asked "Can I get you something to drink then; we have water, coffe, champagne." I told her I'd love some water, but my friend gave me a little punch, so I changed it to champagne.

So there we were, looking around in the boutique, sipping champagne. That was just such an lovely experience. Right before we left, my first SA came back and said hello. She told me to please come and say hi the next time I'm in Berlin (next year). She was so kind!

And the SA, who I made the purchase from, said she'd put it under my first SA's name (I guess so she'd get the sale?)

All in all, it was so much better than I'd ever imagined. And I felt so lucky walking out with my Tiffany bag in my hand.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

axewoman said:


> I totally missed your post. Did you end up seeing larger stones? I really like the shade of that Aquamarine you tried on. I think you saw mine: it's in the 1.80 carat range. It's one of my fav rings. Can't wait to see what you ended up getting.



Hi sweetie, to be honest your ring is one of the reasons I wanted the aquamarine Legacy!!! It is beyond gorgeous! I actually had to put the brakes on the Legacy due to my amazingly sweet SA telling me about some new pieces coming out in the fall that are apart of their anniversary! I nearly fainted when she let me know about these pieces, TDF!!!! our wallets will be in major trouble lol!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi sweetie, to be honest your ring is one of the reasons I wanted the aquamarine Legacy!!! It is beyond gorgeous! I actually had to put the brakes on the Legacy due to my amazingly sweet SA telling me about some new pieces coming out in the fall that are apart of their anniversary! I nearly fainted when she let me know about these pieces, TDF!!!! our wallets will be in major trouble lol!!!



Whats coming out in the fall?? Ahh I'm so excited to see what's coming up!


----------



## neverenoughbags

What a nice experience!    So show us what you got!



misstrine85 said:


> I just bought my first piece of Tiffany jewellery this Saturday, and it was such an amazing experience, so I want to share it with you.
> I was in Berlin on vacation with one of my bff's. I had kinda planned to buy it, because I'd been in love with it since I saw it for the first time, also in Berlin, in 2008!
> 
> So my friend and I were looking around in the boutique, when this amazingly nice SA approached us. I told her what I wanted to look at, and she showed it to me. And it still had that warm feeling inside: LOVE.
> 
> But since we had just arrived the day before, I told her I had to think about it. So she gave me her card.
> 
> The next day we went back, only to find that she was on her lunch-break for the next 20 min. So we walked a bit around and then came back. They were really apologetic, and said that unfortunately she would not return until after 30 minutes. So I decided to buy it from another, also extremely nice, SA. While she was finding my pendant, I casually told my friend, that this was a BIG thing for me, as it was my first piece of Tiffany jewellery. The SA must have heard that, because then she asked "Can I get you something to drink then; we have water, coffe, champagne." I told her I'd love some water, but my friend gave me a little punch, so I changed it to champagne.
> 
> So there we were, looking around in the boutique, sipping champagne. That was just such an lovely experience. Right before we left, my first SA came back and said hello. She told me to please come and say hi the next time I'm in Berlin (next year). She was so kind!
> 
> And the SA, who I made the purchase from, said she'd put it under my first SA's name (I guess so she'd get the sale?)
> 
> All in all, it was so much better than I'd ever imagined. And I felt so lucky walking out with my Tiffany bag in my hand.


----------



## neverenoughbags

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi sweetie, to be honest your ring is one of the reasons I wanted the aquamarine Legacy!!! It is beyond gorgeous! I actually had to put the brakes on the Legacy due to my amazingly sweet SA telling me about some new pieces coming out in the fall that are apart of their anniversary! I nearly fainted when she let me know about these pieces, TDF!!!! our wallets will be in major trouble lol!!!



Please share!!!   What's coming out?


----------



## misstrine85

neverenoughbags said:
			
		

> What a nice experience!    So show us what you got!



Oh, I totally forgot the pic


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> I will definitely post pics next week, I'll be reunited with my nikon Wednesday so I'll take some pics then! The rose cut is really hard to capture on a camera phone. Ahhh soo happy... I'm already looking at rings and earrings to wear with it one day  But I need to get back on track to get a 10 motif!
> 
> BTW... The rose cut diamond flower collection... STUNNING...The earrings... One day! I tried on the ring, soooo sparkly! I'd love to make a set out of that!


I can't wait to see, congrats once again!


----------



## twitspie

aw gorgeous first piece!

Sprinkles&Bling don't keep us hanging!!!

LVoveletters congrats!  looking fwd to photos


----------



## einseine

axewoman said:


> I totally missed your post. Did you end up seeing larger stones? I really like the shade of that Aquamarine you tried on. I think you saw mine: it's in the 1.80 carat range. It's one of my fav rings. Can't wait to see what you ended up getting.


 
Beautiful ring!!!


----------



## einseine

misstrine85 said:


> Oh, I totally forgot the pic


 
Congrats on your first Tiffany piece!  Looks great on you.


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> I can't wait to see, congrats once again!



candice, what do you think of the combination of the yellow diamond bezel pendant you have with the bee pendant? too much?


----------



## Junkenpo

misstrine85 said:


> Oh, I totally forgot the pic



That's lovely! I liked reading your experience of your first trip to tiffany for a purchase. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Junkenpo

My SA called and told me that the ladybug pendant has arrived and she's holding it for me.  I'm going to go visit the boutique the next time she's working and I'm hoping I love it and to pick it up. She says it's about 10mm, so I'm picturing it to be about the same size as a sweet, but sparkly! 

I really want to like it in person, I haven't really seen anything else from Tiffany call to me since I started with VCA.


----------



## tbbbjb

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Yup! They had it tagged for the dragonfly price of 3250! Instead of 3700! I was a little worried when I saw it but since I had worked with the sale associate all week to choose the piece, he just excused himself, talked to his manager for a couple of minutes and she just came over, adjusted the price, and said it was fate for me to have this pendant. The fire is beautiful and the rose cut base was bigger than I had anticipated. I chose the yellow gold/white gold combo. For me the yellow gold high lighted the detailing better than the platinum. It seemed cold, whereas the yellow gold not only gave me more options to mix, it looked better on my skin.



Yea!  You finally got your hg piece!  I am so happy for you.  And to get it at a discount is just the icing on the cake.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> candice, what do you think of the combination of the yellow diamond bezel pendant you have with the bee pendant? too much?


I can't form an opinion until I see the combination  lol!


----------



## Candice0985

Junkenpo said:


> My SA called and told me that the ladybug pendant has arrived and she's holding it for me.  I'm going to go visit the boutique the next time she's working and I'm hoping I love it and to pick it up. She says it's about 10mm, so I'm picturing it to be about the same size as a sweet, but sparkly!
> 
> I really want to like it in person, I haven't really seen anything else from Tiffany call to me since I started with VCA.


10mm is a nice size! I love the ladybug pendant too, it's beautiful....and schlumberger!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hi ladies, this is for those of you who asked about the new upcoming pieces Tiffany's is coming out with!

Two words: PINK DIAMONDS!!!!!  

They are adding pink diamonds to different collections like the Victoria, Keys, Heart pendants, and the one I'm most excited about the Soleste wedding band and a new Soleste ering! DH already told me he will purchase the wedding band to go with my Soleste (hopefully they can offer my size) since they did not have one when we got mine. This wedding band will be composed of two platinum & diamond bands with one 18k rose gold & pink diamond band in the center!!! It will be a good width but not super wide, it will still have that delicate aspect which is what I love about the Soleste!!! I'm beyond excited and I can not wait!!! This info will not be released to the public until after August 1, I feel very lucky to know about these new pieces now and am happy to share with all of you lovely ladies!!!

I should also mention that these new pieces are all fairly reasonable which makes it obtainable to most people when compared to other brands who offer pink diamonds.


----------



## Candice0985

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi ladies, this is for those of you who asked about the new upcoming pieces Tiffany's is coming out with!
> 
> Two words: PINK DIAMONDS!!!!!
> 
> They are adding pink diamonds to different collections like the Victoria, Keys, Heart pendants, and the one I'm most excited about the Soleste wedding band and a new Soleste ering! DH already told me he will purchase the wedding band to go with my Soleste (hopefully they can offer my size) since they did not have one when we got mine. This wedding band will be composed of two platinum & diamond bands with one 18k rose gold & pink diamond band in the center!!! It will be a good width but not super wide, it will still have that delicate aspect which is what I love about the Soleste!!! I'm beyond excited and I can not wait!!! This info will not be released to the public until after August 1, I feel very lucky to know about these new pieces now and am happy to share with all of you lovely ladies!!!
> 
> I should also mention that these new pieces are all fairly reasonable which makes it obtainable to most people when compared to other brands who offer pink diamonds.


O....M.....G


----------



## Junkenpo

oh wow!

Sounds pretty... i can't wait to see what's offered. I hope they have some delicate pave to offer in a very simple bracelet.


----------



## axewoman

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi ladies, this is for those of you who asked about the new upcoming pieces Tiffany's is coming out with!
> 
> Two words: PINK DIAMONDS!!!!!
> 
> They are adding pink diamonds to different collections like the Victoria, Keys, Heart pendants, and the one I'm most excited about the Soleste wedding band and a new Soleste ering! DH already told me he will purchase the wedding band to go with my Soleste (hopefully they can offer my size) since they did not have one when we got mine. This wedding band will be composed of two platinum & diamond bands with one 18k rose gold & pink diamond band in the center!!! It will be a good width but not super wide, it will still have that delicate aspect which is what I love about the Soleste!!! I'm beyond excited and I can not wait!!! This info will not be released to the public until after August 1, I feel very lucky to know about these new pieces now and am happy to share with all of you lovely ladies!!!
> 
> I should also mention that these new pieces are all fairly reasonable which makes it obtainable to most people when compared to other brands who offer pink diamonds.



Thank you for sharing! I'm glad I didn't compromise on pink sapphire ring. Can't wait to see the new pink diamond pieces!


----------



## LVoeletters

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi ladies, this is for those of you who asked about the new upcoming pieces Tiffany's is coming out with!
> 
> Two words: PINK DIAMONDS!!!!!
> 
> They are adding pink diamonds to different collections like the Victoria, Keys, Heart pendants, and the one I'm most excited about the Soleste wedding band and a new Soleste ering! DH already told me he will purchase the wedding band to go with my Soleste (hopefully they can offer my size) since they did not have one when we got mine. This wedding band will be composed of two platinum & diamond bands with one 18k rose gold & pink diamond band in the center!!! It will be a good width but not super wide, it will still have that delicate aspect which is what I love about the Soleste!!! I'm beyond excited and I can not wait!!! This info will not be released to the public until after August 1, I feel very lucky to know about these new pieces now and am happy to share with all of you lovely ladies!!!
> 
> I should also mention that these new pieces are all fairly reasonable which makes it obtainable to most people when compared to other brands who offer pink diamonds.



...... the victoria AND the keys?! 

Now I definitely need to be a good girl the rest of this summer!

Man, pink diamonds would look so good with rose gold VCA... This double addiction ain't working for me!


----------



## LVoeletters

*Has anyone successfully negotiated the price down at Tiffanys?

I'm wondering because a. the manager I dealt with had no problem adjusting my purchase even though the price wasn't right and b. I was reading the thread about the discounts at cartier and other high end places.*


----------



## BigAkoya

LVoeletters said:


> *Has anyone successfully negotiated the price down at Tiffanys?*
> 
> _*I'm wondering because a. the manager I dealt with had no problem adjusting my purchase even though the price wasn't right and b. I was reading the thread about the discounts at cartier and other high end places.*_


 
I purchased an engagement ring from Tiffanys several years ago, and I asked if they could give me a discount.  The SA said Tiffanys does not discount.  After we picked out my ring, my husband and I decided to pick out new wedding bands in platinum.  This is because my new engagement ring was platinum, and my original engagement ring and wedding bands were yellow gold.  Hence, we decided to get new platinum bands. 

When we were looking at the bands, I then said again... "how about if you throw in the bands".  My engagement ring was a good size solitaire, and the two bands we were buying were both simple, yet Tiffany only threw in my band for free.  I choose the simple knife edge band as I wanted my left hand to be all about the diamond.  The knife edge band as I recall was only a few hundred dollars, so that was my discount.  It was really nothing compared to what was spent on the diamond.  

I was actually glad to see their policy is that Tiffanys does not discount regardless of purchase price.  They may throw in something for free though.  

That was several years ago, and times have changed as well as the economy.  I would be interested to hear if Tiffany now discounts on higher end purchases.


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> *Has anyone successfully negotiated the price down at Tiffanys?*
> 
> _*I'm wondering because a. the manager I dealt with had no problem adjusting my purchase even though the price wasn't right and b. I was reading the thread about the discounts at cartier and other high end places.*_


 
In my own experience, Tiffany discouns depending on the purchase price (over $60,000~70,000???). If you say your budget is up to $60,000, and you fall in love with an item priced at $65,000, they might give you a 10% discount.


----------



## twitspie

oh no! i LOVE pink diamonds...this is going to be worth waiting for!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

twitspie said:


> oh no! i LOVE pink diamonds...this is going to be worth waiting for!



I agree 100%, you should see some of the pieces OMG they are beyond gorgeous IMO, I really can't wait!!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Hold the phone........ A pink diamond soleste??????????


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

I am obsessed with Tiffany charm bracelet and charms!


----------



## MatAllston

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi ladies, this is for those of you who asked about the new upcoming pieces Tiffany's is coming out with!
> 
> Two words: PINK DIAMONDS!!!!!
> 
> They are adding pink diamonds to different collections like the Victoria, Keys, Heart pendants, and the one I'm most excited about the Soleste wedding band and a new Soleste ering! DH already told me he will purchase the wedding band to go with my Soleste (hopefully they can offer my size) since they did not have one when we got mine. This wedding band will be composed of two platinum & diamond bands with one 18k rose gold & pink diamond band in the center!!! It will be a good width but not super wide, it will still have that delicate aspect which is what I love about the Soleste!!! I'm beyond excited and I can not wait!!! This info will not be released to the public until after August 1, I feel very lucky to know about these new pieces now and am happy to share with all of you lovely ladies!!!
> 
> I should also mention that these new pieces are all fairly reasonable which makes it obtainable to most people when compared to other brands who offer pink diamonds.


 
Thanks for the info. Do you have more details on the Victoria collection?


----------



## Junkenpo

Guess who pulled the trigger on a new necklace! 

So I went in the boutique today with DS and DH to look at the Schlumberger ladybug and I honestly wasn't expecting much. Usually when I fall in love with something on the website, I wind up being disappointed with it in real life, so I was thought for sure that I'd go in and not really like it and wind up coming home with nothing.

But!  When my SA brought it out on that little tray, my heart gave a little _ka-thump_ and I couldn't wait to try it on.  The ladybug is the perfect size. It's little, but not too small and the diamond sparkliness give it enough presence that I don't think I would like it so much if it were bigger. It's perfect for everyday. I plan to wear it everyday!

I would have tons of pictures and modeling shots to post except I'm having the chain lengthened and it won't be ready till the middle of the week.  

I'm happy!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

MatAllston said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you have more details on the Victoria collection?



You're welcome! I believe that they will have the cluster Victoria earrings with round small pink diamonds surrounding the marquise diamonds and I think they also have a ring from the Victoria collection with pink diamonds. They may have other pieces from the line but I'm not sure since I didn't ask about them, can't wait for the launch of these pink diamond pieces!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

surfergirljen said:


> Hold the phone........ A pink diamond soleste??????????




Well I know for sure that they are coming out with the wedding band for the Soleste which I described in my previous post and they will also have a Soleste ering with a white cushion cut and one of the rows of diamonds surrounding the cushion will be of pink diamonds and the second of white diamonds but I'm not sure if they will offer a pink diamond cushion cut, hope that makes sense 

By the way, my SA did mention to me that all of the pink diamonds will be used as accents to pieces like pave is used, which is why I'm so excited being that pave is my favorite type of style!


----------



## darkangel07760

Junkenpo said:


> Guess who pulled the trigger on a new necklace!
> 
> So I went in the boutique today with DS and DH to look at the Schlumberger ladybug and I honestly wasn't expecting much. Usually when I fall in love with something on the website, I wind up being disappointed with it in real life, so I was thought for sure that I'd go in and not really like it and wind up coming home with nothing.
> 
> But! When my SA brought it out on that little tray, my heart gave a little _ka-thump_ and I couldn't wait to try it on. The ladybug is the perfect size. It's little, but not too small and the diamond sparkliness give it enough presence that I don't think I would like it so much if it were bigger. It's perfect for everyday. I plan to wear it everyday!
> 
> I would have tons of pictures and modeling shots to post except I'm having the chain lengthened and it won't be ready till the middle of the week.
> 
> I'm happy!


 
omg can't wait to see it!


----------



## Candice0985

Junkenpo said:


> Guess who pulled the trigger on a new necklace!
> 
> So I went in the boutique today with DS and DH to look at the Schlumberger ladybug and I honestly wasn't expecting much. Usually when I fall in love with something on the website, I wind up being disappointed with it in real life, so I was thought for sure that I'd go in and not really like it and wind up coming home with nothing.
> 
> But!  When my SA brought it out on that little tray, my heart gave a little _ka-thump_ and I couldn't wait to try it on.  The ladybug is the perfect size. It's little, but not too small and the diamond sparkliness give it enough presence that I don't think I would like it so much if it were bigger. It's perfect for everyday. I plan to wear it everyday!
> 
> I would have tons of pictures and modeling shots to post except I'm having the chain lengthened and it won't be ready till the middle of the week.
> 
> I'm happy!


oooh I can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> Guess who pulled the trigger on a new necklace!
> 
> So I went in the boutique today with DS and DH to look at the Schlumberger ladybug and I honestly wasn't expecting much. Usually when I fall in love with something on the website, I wind up being disappointed with it in real life, so I was thought for sure that I'd go in and not really like it and wind up coming home with nothing.
> 
> But!  When my SA brought it out on that little tray, my heart gave a little ka-thump and I couldn't wait to try it on.  The ladybug is the perfect size. It's little, but not too small and the diamond sparkliness give it enough presence that I don't think I would like it so much if it were bigger. It's perfect for everyday. I plan to wear it everyday!
> 
> I would have tons of pictures and modeling shots to post except I'm having the chain lengthened and it won't be ready till the middle of the week.
> 
> I'm happy!



Yay congrats! Tiffany's does nature motifs soooo well, I can't wait for your reveal. How long did you extend it to? Are you varying lengths so you could layer?


----------



## twitspie

Can't wait to see the ladybug!

The Pink diamond Soleste sounds lush, although I would have loved a pink diamond centre stone!


----------



## MatAllston

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> You're welcome! I believe that they will have the cluster Victoria earrings with round small pink diamonds surrounding the marquise diamonds and I think they also have a ring from the Victoria collection with pink diamonds. They may have other pieces from the line but I'm not sure since I didn't ask about them, can't wait for the launch of these pink diamond pieces!


 
OMG they sound amazing. I can't wait!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## tbbbjb

Junkenpo said:


> Guess who pulled the trigger on a new necklace!
> 
> So I went in the boutique today with DS and DH to look at the Schlumberger ladybug and I honestly wasn't expecting much. Usually when I fall in love with something on the website, I wind up being disappointed with it in real life, so I was thought for sure that I'd go in and not really like it and wind up coming home with nothing.
> 
> But!  When my SA brought it out on that little tray, my heart gave a little _ka-thump_ and I couldn't wait to try it on.  The ladybug is the perfect size. It's little, but not too small and the diamond sparkliness give it enough presence that I don't think I would like it so much if it were bigger. It's perfect for everyday. I plan to wear it everyday!
> 
> I would have tons of pictures and modeling shots to post except I'm having the chain lengthened and it won't be ready till the middle of the week.
> 
> I'm happy!



Congratulations!  I am really looking forward to the modeling shots!


----------



## Junkenpo

Did I say that I need to ban myself from the T&co website?  Because it's true.  Look what I found. This little diamond daisy bracelet  might be a perfect substitute until VCA comes out with a pave sweet. It's the same price as the ladybug, though I'll have to wait as I told DH that I'd be self-banned from buying anything for the next two or three years. 


I think that's fair. I've been doing quite a bit of spending on jewelry in the last year and I think I need to purge some of the older stuff I never wear anymore before I acquire more new shiny things.  (Easy to say, harder to follow through!)


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> Did I say that I need to ban myself from the T&co website?  Because it's true.  Look what I found. This little diamond daisy bracelet  might be a perfect substitute until VCA comes out with a pave sweet. It's the same price as the ladybug, though I'll have to wait as I told DH that I'd be self-banned from buying anything for the next two or three years.
> 
> I think that's fair. I've been doing quite a bit of spending on jewelry in the last year and I think I need to purge some of the older stuff I never wear anymore before I acquire more new shiny things.  (Easy to say, harder to follow through!)



Wow that is really cute! Especially layered w something!


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> Did I say that I need to ban myself from the T&co website?  Because it's true.  Look what I found. This little diamond daisy bracelet  might be a perfect substitute until VCA comes out with a pave sweet. It's the same price as the ladybug, though I'll have to wait as I told DH that I'd be self-banned from buying anything for the next two or three years.
> 
> I think that's fair. I've been doing quite a bit of spending on jewelry in the last year and I think I need to purge some of the older stuff I never wear anymore before I acquire more new shiny things.  (Easy to say, harder to follow through!)



Wow that is really cute! Especially layered w something!


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have any information on the garden peridot collection? Or remember the last time they saw it in Tiffanys? They currently still have their amethyst/rose gold combo, but I'm looking for this combo instead: 
http://arizonafoothillsmagazine.com/beauty-and-style/style/1203-mommy-to-be-gift-guide-.html?start=2


----------



## tbbbjb

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any information on the garden peridot collection? Or remember the last time they saw it in Tiffanys? They currently still have their amethyst/rose gold combo, but I'm looking for this combo instead:
> http://arizonafoothillsmagazine.com/beauty-and-style/style/1203-mommy-to-be-gift-guide-.html?start=2



Have you tried calling Tiffany's personal shopping department in NY?


----------



## LVoeletters

tbbbjb said:


> Have you tried calling Tiffany's personal shopping department in NY?



No, is this on the site? I just called the national customer service line and they couldn't confirm anything yet could't order it for me.


----------



## Junkenpo

I wanted a bangle  from that line, I thought they were so pretty. I don't remember seeing any when I went to pick up my ladybug (i'm wearing it now! modeling pics will be up tomorrow!).  Do have an SA you like to work with that could look it up for you?  The SA I keep going back is such a sweetheart that I don't even really want to buy from anyone else.


----------



## tbbbjb

LVoeletters said:


> No, is this on the site? I just called the national customer service line and they couldn't confirm anything yet could't order it for me.



My SA said they have been discontinued but they do have all gold version with a flower and a petal for $650.  Try personal shopping (I pm'ed you).  They can work miracles.


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:


> I wanted a bangle  from that line, I thought they were so pretty. I don't remember seeing any when I went to pick up my ladybug (i'm wearing it now! modeling pics will be up tomorrow!).  Do have an SA you like to work with that could look it up for you?  The SA I keep going back is such a sweetheart that I don't even really want to buy from anyone else.



I really enjoyed the SA who sold me the bee pendant but I didn't think to ask him. And yes the bangle!! That was my favorite piece too, But since i got a new bracelet i was looking at the earrings but I would looooove the bangle to wear with a love bangle one day!


----------



## darkangel07760

I am addicted to ge bean. Bidding on a 12mm one on ebay right now lol


----------



## tbbbjb

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I am addicted to ge bean. Bidding on a 12mm one on ebay right now lol



Did you win it?  Curious, sleepy minds want to know


----------



## darkangel07760

tbbbjb said:


> Did you win it?  Curious, sleepy minds want to know



Not yet! I am ztill ahead though. I will know by tomorrow morning!


----------



## grace04

Junkenpo said:


> I wanted a bangle from that line, I thought they were so pretty. I don't remember seeing any when I went to pick up my ladybug (i'm wearing it now! modeling pics will be up tomorrow!). Do have an SA you like to work with that could look it up for you? The SA I keep going back is such a sweetheart that I don't even really want to buy from anyone else.


 
Is this the ladybug pendant with garnets?  I've been eyeballing that one online for a while, I would LOVE to see modeling pics!


----------



## Junkenpo

grace04 said:


> Is this the ladybug pendant with garnets?  I've been eyeballing that one online for a while, I would LOVE to see modeling pics!



Yes!  I love it! I'll be posting modeling pics later today.


----------



## Junkenpo

Okay, the thread is up!


----------



## LVoeletters

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I am addicted to ge bean. Bidding on a 12mm one on ebay right now lol



Hattrick w number 3?


----------



## LVoeletters

I tried the clover gold key today w my bee and it looked soooooo good together... I'm screwed lol. And the Tiffany locks ring is super comfortable!



I have finally been united w my bee pendant! Ahhh so happy!


----------



## advokaitplm

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I am addicted to ge bean. Bidding on a 12mm one on ebay right now lol



Me too! Which ones do you have? I am really hinting around to get the black jade for Xmas! I really wish they would put the lapis on a silver chain too; especially since they make the cuff links with lapis in silver. :/


----------



## Junkenpo

LVoeletters said:


> I tried the clover gold key today w my bee and it looked soooooo good together... I'm screwed lol. And the Tiffany locks ring is super comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> I have finally been united w my bee pendant! Ahhh so happy!



yay! congrats!


----------



## LVoeletters

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I tried the clover gold key today w my bee and it looked soooooo good together... I'm screwed lol. And the Tiffany locks ring is super comfortable!
> 
> I have finally been united w my bee pendant! Ahhh so happy!



Sorry my pics didn't attach!


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> yay! congrats!



Congrats to you too, your pics were beautiful!! Such a beautiful piece and schlumberger nonetheless! I have to stop looking at the pics cuz you're Making me want to get it...


----------



## dancingtiffany

I've only started collecting T&C early this year. I only have two pieces as of yet, but I am planning to add another one next month (perhaps a Rubedo ring). I'm starting to get addicted to it. I love the feeling, but sometimes hate it as well. 

I just love Tiffany's, perhaps owing to my love for Audrey Hepburn, even though I have some things that I don't like about it. For one thing, I think it's a bit overpriced, especially it's silver collection. I also don't like the YG chain that came with the YG pendant that I purchased. I find it too thin and too delicate to wear. On the upside, I love it because I find their pieces (at least those that I'm attracted to) as simple, classic and elegant. I've been alternately wearing my two T&C necklaces everyday.


----------



## alessia70

LVoeletters said:


> Sorry my pics didn't attach!



this looks so gorgeous on you! i bet it sparkles a lot irl!


----------



## darkangel07760

eeeeee i won a 12mm sterling silver bean necklace for $78!!!  i am also bidding on a 5th ave charm for my bracelet, but i have a few days to go on that but so far so good!


----------



## LVoeletters

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> eeeeee i won a 12mm sterling silver bean necklace for $78!!!  i am also bidding on a 5th ave charm for my bracelet, but i have a few days to go on that but so far so good!



Wow??!?? Teach me your ways !!


----------



## LVoeletters

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...1-p+3-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+flower&search=1

I'm really digging this! How cute!

These new garden gold charms are delightful as well:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+3-c+288153-r+101424400-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
especially on a charm bracelet or layered with these:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+5-c+288153-r+101424400-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## advokaitplm

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP05789&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+3-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+flower&search=1
> 
> I'm really digging this! How cute!
> 
> These new garden gold charms are delightful as well:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=28683499&mcat=148207&cid=288153&search_params=s+5-p+3-c+288153-r+101424400-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> especially on a charm bracelet or layered with these:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=GRP05896&mcat=148207&cid=288153&fromGrid=1&search_params=s+5-p+5-c+288153-r+101424400-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



I love the necklace that matches the first ring


----------



## advokaitplm

LV, I love the necklace that matches the first ring you posted!


----------



## darkangel07760

advokaitplm said:


> Me too! Which ones do you have? I am really hinting around to get the black jade for Xmas! I really wish they would put the lapis on a silver chain too; especially since they make the cuff links with lapis in silver. :/



I had the black one but i exchanged it, sadly. I have decided that i am going tontry to collect all the beans that i can... I thought the black jade bean was lovely!
I really want the lapis one!


----------



## princessLIL

Darkangel, u love beans and I have an obsession with Key necklaces!!! good thing they are all classic pieces


----------



## LVoeletters

advokaitplm said:


> LV, I love the necklace that matches the first ring you posted!



Me too!!! Such a pretty necklace I just saw it online! Have you tried it on?


----------



## LVoeletters

Anyone have any ideas for my 3 greek mythology charms? I started collecting them but never finished because they were discontinued. I had them on a small basic link bracelet but I am not a fan of it... I love the greek charms though, that and my bee pendant are my favorites from my little "collection" but idk how to be able to wear them.


----------



## advokaitplm

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Anyone have any ideas for my 3 greek mythology charms? I started collecting them but never finished because they were discontinued. I had them on a small basic link bracelet but I am not a fan of it... I love the greek charms though, that and my bee pendant are my favorites from my little "collection" but idk how to be able to wear them.



How big are they? You could do a coin necklace or wear them on a charm necklace, like Heather Moore style. I'm not familiar with these though (just imagined them like the Temple St. Clair ones for some reason) but would love to see them!


----------



## advokaitplm

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Me too!!! Such a pretty necklace I just saw it online! Have you tried it on?



No, I haven't. The closest store to me is 100 miles away even though there is a manufacturing plant in my town >  so I'm stuck to admiring their beauties mostly online.


----------



## advokaitplm

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I had the black one but i exchanged it, sadly. I have decided that i am going tontry to collect all the beans that i can... I thought the black jade bean was lovely!
> I really want the lapis one!



Why did you exchange it, if you don't mind me asking? I'm in love with it but at the same time I know how gorgeous the platinum and diamonds retired version is and that taints the other beans for me sometimes :/

The lapis is gorgeous, I have tried that one on but that was a year or two ago and it was a lot smaller than I thought it would be.


----------



## LVoeletters

advokaitplm said:


> How big are they? You could do a coin necklace or wear them on a charm necklace, like Heather Moore style. I'm not familiar with these though (just imagined them like the Temple St. Clair ones for some reason) but would love to see them!



http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=GRP02190 They are these but in silver, I think its 3/4 of an inch, maybe an inch including the "O" at the top that connects to the link that connects to the bracelet. 

Sorry, but what do you mean by a coin necklace or charm necklace? I'm not familiar but it sounds very cool and intriguing! When I think of Temple St. Clair I think of the egg shape with a little charm, did you mean like that? Sorry I am sounding very Jewelry illiterate lol.


----------



## darkangel07760

advokaitplm said:


> Why did you exchange it, if you don't mind me asking? I'm in love with it but at the same time I know how gorgeous the platinum and diamonds retired version is and that taints the other beans for me sometimes :/
> 
> The lapis is gorgeous, I have tried that one on but that was a year or two ago and it was a lot smaller than I thought it would be.



I have no idea why i exchanged it! I have made the decision to collect beans


----------



## LVoeletters

advokaitplm said:


> Why did you exchange it, if you don't mind me asking? I'm in love with it but at the same time I know how gorgeous the platinum and diamonds retired version is and that taints the other beans for me sometimes :/
> 
> The lapis is gorgeous, I have tried that one on but that was a year or two ago and it was a lot smaller than I thought it would be.



They have two sizes, maybe you tried the smaller one?


----------



## advokaitplm

darkangel07760 said:


> I have no idea why i exchanged it! I have made the decision to collect beans


haahah that sounds like something I would do!



LVoeletters said:


> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=GRP02190  They are these but in silver, I think its 3/4 of an inch, maybe an inch  including the "O" at the top that connects to the link that connects to  the bracelet.
> 
> Sorry, but what do you mean by a coin necklace or charm necklace? I'm  not familiar but it sounds very cool and intriguing! When I think of  Temple St. Clair I think of the egg shape with a little charm, did you  mean like that? Sorry I am sounding very Jewelry illiterate lol.


I'm trying to post pictures from my phone, the first two are what I would consider coin/charm necklaces; for the first one mainly for spacing and how it wold lay not necessarily the cloth necklace part, my personal favorite is the 3rd one --the temple st. clair on a gemstone chain. That look is more high-end to me.  



LVoeletters said:


> They have two sizes, maybe you tried the smaller one?


I probably did, it was my first time in a Tiffany store so I was just shell-shocked, which was probably the issue.


----------



## advokaitplm




----------



## advokaitplm




----------



## Maukalani

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> I wanted a bangle  from that line, I thought they were so pretty. I don't remember seeing any when I went to pick up my ladybug (i'm wearing it now! modeling pics will be up tomorrow!).  Do have an SA you like to work with that could look it up for you?  The SA I keep going back is such a sweetheart that I don't even really want to buy from anyone else.



I just saw the peridot bangle on eBay...

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=120951488434&index=3&nav=SEARCH&nid=59316532306


----------



## LVoeletters

Maukalani said:
			
		

> I just saw the peridot bangle on eBay...
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=120951488434&index=3&nav=SEARCH&nid=59316532306



Lol I was hoping no one would see this, I've been dying to purchase it it's been haunting my every thought!


----------



## LVoeletters

advokaitplm said:


> View attachment 1798457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1798456



oh wow ! Those are really cool options, idk which to go for. I know I want to maintain the Tiffany integrity, but idk if I need to add another type of charm or get a different chain instead.


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have modeling pics of the victoria earrings?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone own the dbty bracelets and layer them with other bracelets or multiple dbty bracelets? I currently have a gold single diamond bracelet and was considering either more single diamond dbty bracelets or one with 3 diamonds ? What are your opinions please ?


----------



## sirensrise

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone own the dbty bracelets and layer them with other bracelets or multiple dbty bracelets? I currently have a gold single diamond bracelet and was considering either more single diamond dbty bracelets or one with 3 diamonds ? What are your opinions please ?



i thought about that.  right now I have one with 6 diamonds, tried some in the store but did not immediately want it.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Do you think it would look off wearing my single diamond one with another with 3 diamonds? They would both be gold but id also like to purchase the silver aquamarine not sure how many stones probably 5 it's my birthstone  and I like the color of the tsavorite hmmm not sure
Also out of curiousity are tiffanys continuing to stock these as I hear elsa peretti was leaving Tiffany ?



sirensrise said:


> i thought about that.  right now I have one with 6 diamonds, tried some in the store but did not immediately want it.


----------



## sirensrise

xblackxstarx said:


> Do you think it would look off wearing my single diamond one with another with 3 diamonds? They would both be gold but id also like to purchase the silver aquamarine not sure how many stones probably 5 it's my birthstone  and I like the color of the tsavorite hmmm not sure
> Also out of curiousity are tiffanys continuing to stock these as I hear elsa peretti was leaving Tiffany ?



no idea about restocking.  i wanted a tsavorite one too, again, just did not sing to me when I tried it.  I dont think one diamond will look weird with 3 diamonds at all.although I would personally save up and get one with more stones but that's just me.


----------



## BelleofBaubles

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone own the dbty bracelets and layer them with other bracelets or multiple dbty bracelets? I currently have a gold single diamond bracelet and was considering either more single diamond dbty bracelets or one with 3 diamonds ? What are your opinions please ?



I have a single station platinum dbty and a single station sterling tsavorite dbty bracelet. I typically don't wear them together because they're large on me and the turn around a lot. When I do though, I get a lot of compliments on them and they look fantastic together.


----------



## Italian_Gold

Last December my DH & I were visiting Florence.  His special anniversary present to my was not only a trip to Firenze Italia and the opportunity to buy a real Italian leather handbag made just for me BUT a visit to the Tiffany's at via Tournabuoni and carte blanc to pick out my own gift.
I settled on the Tiffany 1837 interlocking circles pendant in RUBEDO metal, small.  I tried the long necklace but I just knew it would get lost on me.  
It was all very romantic!


----------



## Maukalani

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Lol I was hoping no one would see this, I've been dying to purchase it it's been haunting my every thought!



Sorry!  I think you should get it ...it'll be a lovely addition to your collection and go with so many other bracelets!


----------



## LVoeletters

Maukalani said:


> Sorry!  I think you should get it ...it'll be a lovely addition to your collection and go with so many other bracelets!



Trust me I'm dying for it.... but with buying my 5 motif vca bracelet in may and then july my bee pendant... I have to get super creative with my funds to get this because I am dyinnnnnng for it.


----------



## Tall1Grl

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Does anyone have modeling pics of the victoria earrings?



 Hey LVoeletters, I do...




My DH got them for me as an anniversary gift!
The lighting doesn't do it justice IMO!


----------



## advokaitplm

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> oh wow ! Those are really cool options, idk which to go for. I know I want to maintain the Tiffany integrity, but idk if I need to add another type of charm or get a different chain instead.



I think if you put them on dbty chain that it would be really cute; adds some sparkle but still classic and a modern chic take on traditional Tiffany's pieces. But that's just my two cents.


----------



## LVoeletters

advokaitplm said:


> I think if you put them on dbty chain that it would be really cute; adds some sparkle but still classic and a modern chic take on traditional Tiffany's pieces. But that's just my two cents.



oooooooooh like one with a couple of stones!? That could look really cool! I wanted to do that with my locket but with pearls but the pearls were too big. This could be a cool option!

Would you stick with silver/WG or rose gold? Idk if yellow gold would work with it? I'm new to mixing metals... normally its accidently although when noticed I take all the credit lmao


----------



## LVoeletters

Tall1Grl said:


> Hey LVoeletters, I do...
> 
> View attachment 1800028
> 
> 
> My DH got them for me as an anniversary gift!
> The lighting doesn't do it justice IMO!
> 
> View attachment 1800049



Very cool! I didn't know they made that design! I only saw the earring without the square framing!

What a lovely gift


----------



## Maukalani

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Trust me I'm dying for it.... but with buying my 5 motif vca bracelet in may and then july my bee pendant... I have to get super creative with my funds to get this because I am dyinnnnnng for it.



...I know the feeling. I have private school tuition hanging over me so I'll also have to get a little creative and rearrange to get some things I've been wanting.


----------



## Tall1Grl

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Very cool! I didn't know they made that design! I only saw the earring without the square framing!
> 
> What a lovely gift



Thanks LVoeletters!  
I saw it two wks ago online but not today   they also have a matching pendant necklace


----------



## advokaitplm

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> oooooooooh like one with a couple of stones!? That could look really cool! I wanted to do that with my locket but with pearls but the pearls were too big. This could be a cool option!
> 
> Would you stick with silver/WG or rose gold? Idk if yellow gold would work with it? I'm new to mixing metals... normally its accidently although when noticed I take all the credit lmao



I personally like yg and wg/s together better than rg and wg/s together. Plus then you could layer it with the bee pendant you just got!


----------



## axewoman

Tall1Grl said:


> Hey LVoeletters, I do...
> 
> View attachment 1800028
> 
> 
> My DH got them for me as an anniversary gift!
> The lighting doesn't do it justice IMO!
> 
> View attachment 1800049



Lovely earrings!


----------



## Tall1Grl

axewoman said:


> Lovely earrings!


 
thank you axewoman!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Italian_Gold said:


> Last December my DH & I were visiting Florence. His special anniversary present to my was not only a trip to Firenze Italia and the opportunity to buy a real Italian leather handbag made just for me BUT a visit to the Tiffany's at via Tournabuoni and carte blanc to pick out my own gift.
> I settled on the Tiffany 1837 interlocking circles pendant in RUBEDO metal, small. I tried the long necklace but I just knew it would get lost on me.
> It was all very romantic!


 

Congratulations! Italian_Gold!  it does sound very romantic and just the thing I wish my DH would do!


----------



## bagsforme

I have a silver bead bracelet that constantly turns black.  Within two days of cleaning it, it'll turn again especially where the beads connect.

Any GOOD way to clean the silver?  I never have any problems with my other silver.  Only Tiffany's pieces.

I've used polishing clothes, dipped it in cleaner, stored in tarnish proof bags.....


----------



## LexLV

bagsforme said:
			
		

> I have a silver bead bracelet that constantly turns black.  Within two days of cleaning it, it'll turn again especially where the beads connect.
> 
> Any GOOD way to clean the silver?  I never have any problems with my other silver.  Only Tiffany's pieces.
> 
> I've used polishing clothes, dipped it in cleaner, stored in tarnish proof bags.....



I have the exact same problem with my knot earrings .. Even after I have them professionally cleaned! Would love to hear what others find useful


----------



## LVoeletters

anymore victoria earring pics would be awesome if you have them anyone!


----------



## cupcake34

I would also love to see more pictures!

Does anyone have pics of the mini or small Victoria studs?


----------



## dancingtiffany

LexLV said:
			
		

> I have the exact same problem with my knot earrings .. Even after I have them professionally cleaned! Would love to hear what others find useful



Mine loses its luster if I don't clean it, but once I've cleaned it using the polishing cloth I bought from Tiffany's, it regains its shine & luster  I polish mine after every use & before storage or before wearing them  Hope this helps.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I have the silver open clasp links charm bracelet and only have 2 charms so far. A silver heart with diamonds and a round return to Tiffany tag charm. What charm you go for next? My bracelet looks really boring as it is
There's so many charms I like but not sure about the enamel chipping although I love the Tiffany blue


----------



## LVoeletters

what do you guys think of this? http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+288187-s+5-r+101297647-t+-ri+-ni+0-x+-pu+-f+

I like the combo and am considering it to layer with my bee but IDK if I would pay 3700 for the specs... what do you think? I'm considering having it made at a jeweler.
 Or i just thought about the tiffany victoria pendant to layer?

And also... any opinions on the garden earrings vs. the victoria earrings?

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...1-p+3-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+garden&search=1

i would have rathered these in yg/peridot i think still.


----------



## cupcake34

I love the Victoria earrings so much! Have you ever seen them in real life? I wonder how big the mini ones are.


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:


> I have the silver open clasp links charm bracelet and only have 2 charms so far. A silver heart with diamonds and a round return to Tiffany tag charm. What charm you go for next? My bracelet looks really boring as it is
> There's so many charms I like but not sure about the enamel chipping although I love the Tiffany blue



I stocked up on the greek charms while they were available, I also like the garden charms. It usually helps if you pick a theme or if there is a kind of symbol that means something to you. I also reallly love and hope to get the schlumberger charms.


----------



## dancingtiffany

LVoeletters said:


> what do you guys think of this? http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+288187-s+5-r+101297647-t+-ri+-ni+0-x+-pu+-f+
> 
> I like the combo and am considering it to layer with my bee but IDK if I would pay 3700 for the specs... what do you think? I'm considering having it made at a jeweler.
> Or i just thought about the tiffany victoria pendant to layer?
> 
> And also... any opinions on the garden earrings vs. the victoria earrings?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...1-p+3-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+garden&search=1
> 
> i would have rathered these in yg/peridot i think still.


I loooove the Tiffany Garden. It's sooooo lovely!


----------



## Junkenpo

So I finally louped my ladybug pendant and noticed that the "S" in the schlumberger is so faintly impressed that it looks like it says CHLUMBERGER. 

I laughed and then for a second, I was paranoid. But then I got over it. 

I'm wearing it everyday, I love it so much and I never do that. Normally necklaces bother me, but this one is light enough that I don't feel it too much, just enough to know it's still there.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

For those who mentioned Tiffany pieces turning black quickly...look into Connoisseurs jewely wipes. These wipes are fantastic. They clean but also protect against future tarnish. I use them all of the time. Highly recommend these.


----------



## advokaitplm

sadiesthegirl said:
			
		

> For those who mentioned Tiffany pieces turning black quickly...look into Connoisseurs jewely wipes. These wipes are fantastic. They clean but also protect against future tarnish. I use them all of the time. Highly recommend these.



Thanks for the recommendation! Will have to try this if mine start to tarnish!


----------



## chanelc707

love tiffanyyy!!!!


----------



## dancingtiffany

Is it just my Internet connection or is the Tiffany website acting up for the past few days? Sometimes I can access the site, but other times I can't. I can access other sites though, except Tiffany's.  I'm planning to buy something this weekend, so I'm still weighing my options by looking at the site.


----------



## canyongirl

I'm thinking of buying the Paloma Picasso Bead Bracelet.  Has anyone seen it IRL?  Thoughts?  http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+287458-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=GRP03592

I'm thinking it would look cute layered with the onyx mini bead bracelet: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...s+2-p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bead&search=1


----------



## canyongirl

LVoeletters said:


> what do you guys think of this? http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+288187-s+5-r+101297647-t+-ri+-ni+0-x+-pu+-f+
> 
> I like the combo and am considering it to layer with my bee but IDK if I would pay 3700 for the specs... what do you think? I'm considering having it made at a jeweler.
> Or i just thought about the tiffany victoria pendant to layer?
> 
> And also... any opinions on the garden earrings vs. the victoria earrings?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...1-p+3-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+garden&search=1
> 
> i would have rathered these in yg/peridot i think still.



Love the Victoria earrings.  Classic!


----------



## advokaitplm

I came across what appears to be an older EP design on eBay of a YG horse/horse head. Does anyone know if this is authentic?
Thanks!

http://item.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=221084960270&index=21&nav=SEARCH&nid=19199684104


----------



## darkangel07760

I got the Fifth Avenue charm from an Ebay seller for $113!  I know it isn't a HUGE savings, but when you think that the charm is currently $150 and that's not even including tax, I think I saved a decent amount.  Just dropped it off at Tiffany's yesterday to have it soldered onto my charm bracelet.  I need to find Rodeo Drive next!


----------



## evekitti

LVoeletters said:


> what do you guys think of this? http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+288187-s+5-r+101297647-t+-ri+-ni+0-x+-pu+-f+
> 
> I like the combo and am considering it to layer with my bee but IDK if I would pay 3700 for the specs... what do you think? I'm considering having it made at a jeweler.
> Or i just thought about the tiffany victoria pendant to layer?
> 
> And also... any opinions on the garden earrings vs. the victoria earrings?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...1-p+3-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+garden&search=1
> 
> i would have rathered these in yg/peridot i think still.



I personally prefer the Victoria earrings. Have you tried it on? They're classic and very elegant, but I'd get it made at a jeweller's. Same goes for the necklace.


----------



## LVoeletters

Has everyone checked out the enchant collection??? How gorgeous are they!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

canyongirl said:


> I'm thinking of buying the Paloma Picasso Bead Bracelet.  Has anyone seen it IRL?  Thoughts?  http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+287458-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=GRP03592
> 
> I'm thinking it would look cute layered with the onyx mini bead bracelet: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...s+2-p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bead&search=1



Be warned- the mini onyx is very fragile and have had quality issues. I love the picasso bracelets, I've been craving the one with all the different colored stones.


----------



## rogersa

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Be warned- the mini onyx is very fragile and have had quality issues. I love the picasso bracelets, I've been craving the one with all the different colored stones.



I'd have to agree. I've had mine for almost two years and I've worn it everyday. It broke and fell everywhere a year after I had it, and although I love it, it's stretching and the beads seem to be spacing out a bit. But then again, I don't I have worn it 24/7.


----------



## canyongirl

LVoeletters said:


> Be warned- the mini onyx is very fragile and have had quality issues. I love the picasso bracelets, I've been craving the one with all the different colored stones.



Thank you for letting me know about the mini onyx.  I'll be cautious of that.  I'm loving the multi-colored stones paloma bracelets as well.


----------



## LVoeletters

How cool are the new tanzanite pieces!! I'm wondering if I should get a DBTY since its very affordable compared to the rest of my wishlist and that I have a tanzanite right hand ring.


----------



## LVoeletters

Not only did they add the tanzanite they also have jasper beans for all you EP bean lovers!


----------



## Candice0985

LOVE the tanzanite dbty....omg so tempting!!!


----------



## advokaitplm

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Not only did they add the tanzanite they also have jasper beans for all you EP bean lovers!



I saw that but I don't like how it doesn't slide around on the chain-- the attachments look kindof awkward IMO. But the color would look lovely on!


----------



## surfergirljen

LVoeletters said:


> what do you guys think of this? http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+288187-s+5-r+101297647-t+-ri+-ni+0-x+-pu+-f+
> 
> I like the combo and am considering it to layer with my bee but IDK if I would pay 3700 for the specs... what do you think? I'm considering having it made at a jeweler.
> Or i just thought about the tiffany victoria pendant to layer?
> 
> And also... any opinions on the garden earrings vs. the victoria earrings?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+473573-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...1-p+3-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+garden&search=1
> 
> i would have rathered these in yg/peridot i think still.



Victoria all the way. More classic, wearable and timeless IMHO. You could wear these from 18 to 80 and look gorgeous and appropriate!


----------



## intricateee

Hi Ladies,

I've been looking for the Mini Bow necklace in sterling silver.. but I cant seem to locate it on the website anymore.. just wondering if any of you know if it has been discontinued? 

Thanks!


----------



## Candice0985

intricateee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been looking for the Mini Bow necklace in sterling silver.. but I cant seem to locate it on the website anymore.. just wondering if any of you know if it has been discontinued?
> 
> Thanks!


it's still available, but occasionally they take things off the website and they reappear a few weeks later.

check the stores they usually have this piece.


----------



## LVoeletters

darkangel07760 said:


> I got the Fifth Avenue charm from an Ebay seller for $113!  I know it isn't a HUGE savings, but when you think that the charm is currently $150 and that's not even including tax, I think I saved a decent amount.  Just dropped it off at Tiffany's yesterday to have it soldered onto my charm bracelet.  I need to find Rodeo Drive next!


Congrats 
Did they charge you to solder it to the bracelet?


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:


> So I finally louped my ladybug pendant and noticed that the "S" in the schlumberger is so faintly impressed that it looks like it says CHLUMBERGER.
> 
> I laughed and then for a second, I was paranoid. But then I got over it.
> 
> I'm wearing it everyday, I love it so much and I never do that. Normally necklaces bother me, but this one is light enough that I don't feel it too much, just enough to know it's still there.



Where did you obtain a louping apparatus? I would love to do that to my pendant as well!


----------



## intricateee

Candice0985 said:


> it's still available, but occasionally they take things off the website and they reappear a few weeks later.
> 
> check the stores they usually have this piece.



Awesome! Thanks for your help


----------



## advokaitplm

Is it safe to use other jewelry cleaner on Tiffany pieces--silver or gold or platinum? 
My apologies if this is an ignorant question, I just wanted to make sure before I go and ruin something! Thanks!


----------



## Candice0985

intricateee said:


> Awesome! Thanks for your help


anything to enable a fellow tiffany lover


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> Where did you obtain a louping apparatus? I would love to do that to my pendant as well!



I have a 20x loupe I bought from Amazon. I don't remember how much it was, but I'd say under $20. I know exactly where the inclusions in my diamond are, so I can identify my stone in a second. I also keep an eye on all of the prongs... you can never be too careful with your fine jewelry! Plus it's just fun to look at pretty stones through a loupe


----------



## Junkenpo

LVoeletters said:


> Where did you obtain a louping apparatus? I would love to do that to my pendant as well!



My loupe is Belomo and only 10x and I got it on ebay a few years back, I think it was around $13.  

With the 20x, I think you should be able to read the laser inscriptions on the girdles, yes?


----------



## darkangel07760

LVoeletters said:


> Congrats
> Did they charge you to solder it to the bracelet?



It is supposed to be a free service. I had bought a cable car charm a couple of months ago, and they soldered that plus my two other tiffany charms for free. I had a local jeweler solder my non tiffany charms on. 
I didnt want to tell them that i had bought the fifth avenue charm used on ebay, so when she asked me who bought it for me, i told her my mum bought it and then she asked for her name. They wanted to look up the charm, and i simply told them that i didnt want to reveal her info.  
I was surprised that they needed that info. It seemed like if it wasnt a new purchase, then it wasnt a free service. If i had dealt with my favorite SA, then i would never have been asked that question.


----------



## LVoeletters

darkangel07760 said:


> It is supposed to be a free service. I had bought a cable car charm a couple of months ago, and they soldered that plus my two other tiffany charms for free. I had a local jeweler solder my non tiffany charms on.
> I didnt want to tell them that i had bought the fifth avenue charm used on ebay, so when she asked me who bought it for me, i told her my mum bought it and then she asked for her name. They wanted to look up the charm, and i simply told them that i didnt want to reveal her info.
> I was surprised that they needed that info. It seemed like if it wasnt a new purchase, then it wasnt a free service. If i had dealt with my favorite SA, then i would never have been asked that question.



Thats why I asked because the policy in the states is after you buy a charm you have a couple of months to get it soldered. But after the deadline you have to pay to get it done. It should always be free in my opinion.


----------



## darkangel07760

LVoeletters said:


> Thats why I asked because the policy in the states is after you buy a charm you have a couple of months to get it soldered. But after the deadline you have to pay to get it done. It should always be free in my opinion.



I totally agree. Find a friendly SA and you are good to go!


----------



## rogersa

I feel a bit guilty because I dropped my broke ring off today and told them I only had it for a year so they wouldn't charge me to fix it! I would of paid, but I just feel like they claim to have such great service and quality. They shouldn't make me pay for my charm when my ring broke. Now I have to wait 6-8 weeks for it to come back!


----------



## Ratnapur

New addict on the block!

To be perfectly honest, I never cared for Tiffany jewelry, though, I admit, I had never actually seen any in person. I always found it either too staid or too over-the-top.  However, lately ...

Some of you may have seen my post about how the "bracelet" I bought on eBay turned out to be a necklace.  It was supposed to be a "double" chain bracelet, and the photos were a bit hard to discern.  I thought a design element (which wasn't there) was holding the 2 strands together. Well, it arrived in the mail yesterday.  I can wear it wrapped around my wrist, but I am wearing it now as a necklace.  As it's only 16", I added a sterling chain bracelet as an extender (it can't be seen under my shirt). I'm falling in love with it!  The silver is substantial, but so comfortable to wear-- I can't feel it around my neck.  The links are nicely polished--so smooth on my skin. It's so well-made!

Of course, now I have an excuse to buy a real Tiffany bracelet!

I love the Color By the Yard necklaces--the tsavorite one is striking.

Liking the Somerset bangle, too.

I think I'm going to be doing some more Tiffany shopping!


----------



## Ratnapur

etk123 said:


> I have a 20x loupe I bought from Amazon. I don't remember how much it was, but I'd say under $20. I know exactly where the inclusions in my diamond are, so I can identify my stone in a second. I also keep an eye on all of the prongs... you can never be too careful with your fine jewelry! Plus it's just fun to look at pretty stones through a loupe


 
I sometimes loupe my stuff just to see all of the sparkles, too!  I also take it to antique stores, flea markets, and even the jewelry store. Mine is chrome-finished, but supposedly, the pros use a matte-finish black casing, so there's no chrome reflection. I've never had a problem with that, though.


----------



## BelleofBaubles

intricateee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been looking for the Mini Bow necklace in sterling silver.. but I cant seem to locate it on the website anymore.. just wondering if any of you know if it has been discontinued?
> 
> Thanks!



I was just in the SLC store this week and they had them. I bought one when they first opened and love it (other than the chain tends to get twisted because it's fixed to the bow). I'm sure they would ship it to you if you don't want to wait for it to come back online.


----------



## darkangel07760

rogersa said:


> I feel a bit guilty because I dropped my broke ring off today and told them I only had it for a year so they wouldn't charge me to fix it! I would of paid, but I just feel like they claim to have such great service and quality. They shouldn't make me pay for my charm when my ring broke. Now I have to wait 6-8 weeks for it to come back!



Do you mean the ring on your charm broke?  If it was a quality issue then they should be responsible, in my opinion. I am concerned about my cable car charm; the ring on it seems flimsy in comparison to the heavy weight of the charm. If mine broke, i would expect them to fix it.


----------



## rogersa

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Do you mean the ring on your charm broke?  If it was a quality issue then they should be responsible, in my opinion. I am concerned about my cable car charm; the ring on it seems flimsy in comparison to the heavy weight of the charm. If mine broke, i would expect them to fix it.



Yes, the charm broke right off. One minute it was there and the next it was gone. So I didn't even have the charm for them to fix it!


----------



## Ratnapur

intricateee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been looking for the Mini Bow necklace in sterling silver.. but I cant seem to locate it on the website anymore.. just wondering if any of you know if it has been discontinued?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Is this it, or is there a piece they actually call "mini-bow":

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...c+-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bow&search=1

They also have a twisted bow one.


----------



## intricateee

Ratnapur said:


> Is this it, or is there a piece they actually call "mini-bow":
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...c+-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bow&search=1
> 
> They also have a twisted bow one.



There's actually a smaller size called "mini" haha


----------



## intricateee

BelleofBaubles said:


> I was just in the SLC store this week and they had them. I bought one when they first opened and love it (other than the chain tends to get twisted because it's fixed to the bow). I'm sure they would ship it to you if you don't want to wait for it to come back online.



Awesome, thanks for your help! I was debating between mini bow and the 9mm bean! ... I was wondering because I was making a trip across the border this weekend, wanted to save on the taxes and slight exchange rate!


----------



## Cerene

I have my eye on the Tiffany Metro cross
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+metro+cross&search=1
has anyone seen the size of this in real life? I am guessing it is tiny, tiny....

my other option is the RG peace sign pendant
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+peace&search=1

Any other suggestions for an everyday diamond pendant?


----------



## LVoeletters

Cerene said:


> I have my eye on the Tiffany Metro cross
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+metro+cross&search=1
> has anyone seen the size of this in real life? I am guessing it is tiny, tiny....
> 
> my other option is the RG peace sign pendant
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+peace&search=1
> 
> Any other suggestions for an everyday diamond pendant?



what is your price range?


----------



## Cerene

LVoeletters said:


> what is your price range?



Right around the $1000 mark. Thanks


----------



## LVoeletters

Cerene said:


> Right around the $1000 mark. Thanks



daisy pendant, rose gold horse shoe, the elsa peretti heart has the yellow diamond option, venezia stella pendant, garden open flower, or a DBTY..

For me personally the necklace I want around the 1000 dollar mark is the schlumberger egg because its such a signature and very unique. I would go on the website and click the category that says under 1000 and see what you find. also if you use your own chain you could put more money toward the pendant. HTH.


----------



## LVoeletters

The dot charms are very cute...any have this/try them in real life? I think this would look so cute layered with a charm. I just wish it came in other options of metals! I like the chalcedony and blue topaz.


----------



## Cerene

LVoeletters said:


> daisy pendant, rose gold horse shoe, the elsa peretti heart has the yellow diamond option, venezia stella pendant, garden open flower, or a DBTY..
> 
> For me personally the necklace I want around the 1000 dollar mark is the schlumberger egg because its such a signature and very unique. I would go on the website and click the category that says under 1000 and see what you find. also if you use your own chain you could put more money toward the pendant. HTH.




Thanks! I do like the Dot pendants but I love the diamond daisy one I really need to find some more funds!


----------



## Cerene

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Lovely tpf ladies, can you all please give me your opinions on my newest obsession, the aquamarine Legacy! Please excuse the quality of the pic but DH took it with his iPhone while we were at T&Co, this ring is not my size which I know makes it hard to visualize it on me lol but its the best I can do for now, also excuse my crooked fingers lol
> 
> Do you all think it works as a RHR being that my ering is also a halo ring? My ering is the Soleste by T&Co which isn't identical to the Legacy but they are both halo style rings, should that be an issue? Also does the size of the stone/halo look ok or should I go bigger? I don't have any RHRs that are gemstone so this would be the first, the aquamarine is not my birthstone but it does hold special meaning because it reminds me of my DHs eyes  I know I'm corny lol anywho, thank you all in advance for any input!



gorgeous rings Sparkles&Bling! But I am loving your charm bracelet. Do you have a thread on it?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Tiffany experts I need some advice / honest opinions
I'm looking at buying earrings from tiffanys but can't decide on which ones
I have my ears pierced twice in each ear and ideally would like to wear two pairs of earrings/studs but I have the silver open heart studs and I find they are so big they cover my second piercing hole 
I have been looking at a variety of earrings such as the silver butterfly earrings, gold daisy with single diamond earrings, pearl studs, there are some heart shaped studs with diamonds and maybe a dbty stud set
Am I going to appreciate and feel like they're worth it as some look like basic earrings from anywhere . IRL do you think that the Tiffany earrings will look better than earrings from a regulate jewellers 
Also which pairs on their site look distinctly tiffanys or at least you can tell they are quality earrings or will I get this with any pair from tiffanys ?
Sorry for all the questions I just know this is the best place to ask


----------



## xblackxstarx

What's everyone's honest opinion of this ring http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopp...c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Diamond+ring&search=1


----------



## advokaitplm

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> What's everyone's honest opinion of this ring http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP03348&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+31-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Diamond+ring&search=1



I think it's beautiful!


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:


> Tiffany experts I need some advice / honest opinions
> I'm looking at buying earrings from tiffanys but can't decide on which ones
> I have my ears pierced twice in each ear and ideally would like to wear two pairs of earrings/studs but I have the silver open heart studs and I find they are so big they cover my second piercing hole
> I have been looking at a variety of earrings such as the silver butterfly earrings, gold daisy with single diamond earrings, pearl studs, there are some heart shaped studs with diamonds and maybe a dbty stud set
> Am I going to appreciate and feel like they're worth it as some look like basic earrings from anywhere . IRL do you think that the Tiffany earrings will look better than earrings from a regulate jewellers
> Also which pairs on their site look distinctly tiffanys or at least you can tell they are quality earrings or will I get this with any pair from tiffanys ?
> Sorry for all the questions I just know this is the best place to ask


Honestly your questions are very subjective to the person asking. It would depend on their knowledge of Tiffany and how they define signature. To me the garden collection, victoria, beads, soleste, schlumberger and peretti are signature tiffanys... But majority of people when they look at your piece may not know it is tiffanys because they are familiar with the return to Tiffany silver. Tiffany is a top quality brand but there are some jewelry stores that obviously know how to make top quality jewelry. For instance I would prefer an engagement ring from the betteridge jewelry store than Tiffany. But since quality is also subjective, some people will only consider brand names quality without hesitation.
Go and try them on and choose what makes your heart sing, not a piece that simply says "I'm wearing Tiffany"


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:


> What's everyone's honest opinion of this ring http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopp...c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Diamond+ring&search=1



It's a nice ring and I was strongly considering purchasing it, but for me it is too big for everyday constant wear. And Tiffanys doesn't recommend wearing this ring everyday. It is a great accent piece every once and a while


----------



## xblackxstarx

That's very true 
I appreciate your honest answer 
Nobody I know even recognises my return to Tiffany necklace when I wear it 




LVoeletters said:


> Honestly your questions are very subjective to the person asking. It would depend on their knowledge of Tiffany and how they define signature. To me the garden collection, victoria, beads, soleste, schlumberger and peretti are signature tiffanys... But majority of people when they look at your piece may not know it is tiffanys because they are familiar with the return to Tiffany silver. Tiffany is a top quality brand but there are some jewelry stores that obviously know how to make top quality jewelry. For instance I would prefer an engagement ring from the betteridge jewelry store than Tiffany. But since quality is also subjective, some people will only consider brand names quality without hesitation.
> Go and try them on and choose what makes your heart sing, not a piece that simply says "I'm wearing Tiffany"


----------



## xblackxstarx

I haven't tried or seen this ring in real life Is it really wuite big I assumed it was quite small it's hard to tell 
I didn't know it wasn't for everyday wear that's a shame as id want to wear it often 
Is there a particular reason my they say this?




LVoeletters said:


> It's a nice ring and I was strongly considering purchasing it, but for me it is too big for everyday constant wear. And Tiffanys doesn't recommend wearing this ring everyday. It is a great accent piece every once and a while


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:


> I haven't tried or seen this ring in real life Is it really wuite big I assumed it was quite small it's hard to tell
> I didn't know it wasn't for everyday wear that's a shame as id want to wear it often
> Is there a particular reason my they say this?



It's a piece that was designed as an accent and not as an everyday ring. My SA stopped me from purchasing the garden rose cut diamond ring for the same reason. (Although I'm still STRONGLY thinking about purchasing it lol) Unless you don't do anything with your hands and basically skip gracefully around with your hands out of harms way lol, they don't rec. it for daily wear. It is bigger than I had thought. There is a modeling picture in the Tiffany collection thread if you look through it.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Although its so pretty I think it's not for me ... I have 2 small children so hands are always busy lol 
Thank you for this info I'd have never have known this otherwise and could have made a big error buying this piece, it's still beautiful though 
I have worn large costume rings but have to often remove them 



LVoeletters said:


> It's a piece that was designed as an accent and not as an everyday ring. My SA stopped me from purchasing the garden rose cut diamond ring for the same reason. (Although I'm still STRONGLY thinking about purchasing it lol) Unless you don't do anything with your hands and basically skip gracefully around with your hands out of harms way lol, they don't rec. it for daily wear. It is bigger than I had thought. There is a modeling picture in the Tiffany collection thread if you look through it.


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:


> Although its so pretty I think it's not for me ... I have 2 small children so hands are always busy lol
> Thank you for this info I'd have never have known this otherwise and could have made a big error buying this piece, it's still beautiful though
> I have worn large costume rings but have to often remove them



Glad I helped!
It is still a fab ring with Tiffany craftsmanship but if you were shopping for an everyday ring I would go make yourself a playdate at Tiffanys to explore!


----------



## advokaitplm

Does anyone have the circlet ring from Tiffany? I'm looking at the one with 3 circlet designs! Thanks!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I would much prefer to go in store it's just so far away
I think I'll have to make the time to as I need to see the rings they have to offer in person 



LVoeletters said:


> Glad I helped!
> It is still a fab ring with Tiffany craftsmanship but if you were shopping for an everyday ring I would go make yourself a playdate at Tiffanys to explore!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Do you know which Tiffany thread the modeling pic of the ring is in ? 




LVoeletters said:


> Glad I helped!
> It is still a fab ring with Tiffany craftsmanship but if you were shopping for an everyday ring I would go make yourself a playdate at Tiffanys to explore!


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:


> I would much prefer to go in store it's just so far away
> I think I'll have to make the time to as I need to see the rings they have to offer in person



Do you think you'd like the celebration rings? Maybe you could choose rings to celebrate your family? Like stacking two of the rings for each of your children. 
My favorite's under 6k are the garden flower ring, the small soleste ring, victoria ring (but IDK how young your children are and if you have to watch what type of rings you wear around them scratch wise) and the celebration rings like the swing ring and pave rings. Just a thought!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I do love this idea 
My children are both 5 and under and another on the way so this is a good point 
I had to remove one ring I used to wear 24/7 due to sharp edges I was worried about it catching my children when they were young
Without trying them on I miss noticing problems like this that's really important if I'm going to wear a ring daily thanks 



LVoeletters said:


> Do you think you'd like the celebration rings? Maybe you could choose rings to celebrate your family? Like stacking two of the rings for each of your children.
> My favorite's under 6k are the garden flower ring, the small soleste ring, victoria ring (but IDK how young your children are and if you have to watch what type of rings you wear around them scratch wise) and the celebration rings like the swing ring and pave rings. Just a thought!


----------



## canyongirl

advokaitplm said:


> Does anyone have the circlet ring from Tiffany? I'm looking at the one with 3 circlet designs! Thanks!


 
I do!  I just got it for my anniversary.  It sparkles like CRAZY and I get sooo many compliments on it.  You can see my pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/anniversary-present-tiffany-circlet-756914.html


----------



## advokaitplm

canyongirl said:
			
		

> I do!  I just got it for my anniversary.  It sparkles like CRAZY and I get sooo many compliments on it.  You can see my pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/anniversary-present-tiffany-circlet-756914.html



Omg! That is absolutely GORGEOUS, like I think I just  died a little bit.   Do you wear it in lue of your e-ring? And what size ring do you wear? I really would love the Tiffany Enchant band as an e-ring but I know that it would be better to not have the diamonds go all the way around, this is still delicate and has an heirloom quality to it but also more classic and timeless of a piece. How does it wear? (is it comfortable, does it get in the way/get caught on stuff, does it stick up, etc) Are you still in love with it? I would assume yes but just asking! How long did you have your eye on it? Basically just tell me everything involved about it!  thanks, it is truly stunning!


----------



## advokaitplm

canyongirl said:
			
		

> I do!  I just got it for my anniversary.  It sparkles like CRAZY and I get sooo many compliments on it.  You can see my pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/anniversary-present-tiffany-circlet-756914.html



Also, does it have Milgrain edges or are they completely smooth?


----------



## cupcake34

Does anyone own this ring or has seen it in person? 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+4-c+1638643-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## LVoeletters

What do you guys think of wearing two charcoal Elsa peretti cuffs on either hand?


----------



## Junkenpo

I think one would have to be open to/appreciative of being called Wonder Woman.


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> I think one would have to be open to/appreciative of being called Wonder Woman.



I'm a big comic book nerd/Greek mythology buff so you are only tempting me lmao!!

I saw a picture of Elsa perretti doing this, but I don't know if it's this cuff or one of her others? Is it too much?


----------



## Junkenpo

LVoeletters said:


> I'm a big comic book nerd/Greek mythology buff so you are only tempting me lmao!!
> 
> I saw a picture of Elsa perretti doing this, but I don't know if it's this cuff or one of her others? Is it too much?




Have you seen the Little League comic strip on tumblr?  If not, you must scroll to the beginning and read it all the way through. I love it!

http://littleleaguecomic.tumblr.com/

I think it wouldn't be too much if you wear it confidently. Though, I'm not sure about what outfit might go with it... maybe a grecian goddess type dress, or top with flowy straight slacks.


----------



## Candice0985

so I went to tiffany today to look at some diamond necklaces, I have been obsessed with the tiffany bee garden necklace and I went to tiffs a week ago and found myself not that drawn to it anymore! I've wanted it for so long that when I went to make the purchase I just wasn't feeling it?

buuuut I found something else that I LOVE it's from the new enchant line: http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=28906277&mcat=148204&cid=622067&fromGrid=1&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

what do you ladies think?


----------



## Slidey

Nope! I like the bee!


----------



## Candice0985

Slidey said:


> Nope! I like the bee!


LOL I do still love the bee well I've decided the bee is no longer for me! I want something a bit more abstract in pattern or design....


----------



## twitspie

Candice0985 said:


> LOL I do still love the bee well I've decided the bee is no longer for me! I want something a bit more abstract in pattern or design....



I know exactly what you mean about wanting something for so long that you then realise you don't want it lol!

Love this enchant pendant!


----------



## Maukalani

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> so I went to tiffany today to look at some diamond necklaces, I have been obsessed with the tiffany bee garden necklace and I went to tiffs a week ago and found myself not that drawn to it anymore! I've wanted it for so long that when I went to make the purchase I just wasn't feeling it?
> 
> buuuut I found something else that I LOVE it's from the new enchant line: http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=28906277&mcat=148204&cid=622067&fromGrid=1&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> what do you ladies think?



I love it, too! I can picture wearing it everyday, dressed up or down.  On another note, I saw the enchant diamond bracelet in rose gold and am resisting loving it ....must be good now, especially since my 5 year old is (hopefully) starting soon at a much more expensive school than she is currently at!


----------



## Candice0985

twitspie said:


> I know exactly what you mean about wanting something for so long that you then realise you don't want it lol!
> 
> Love this enchant pendant!


thanks twitspie for your input, it's confusing when you change your mind but i'm just going with my gut feeling 



Maukalani said:


> I love it, too! I can picture wearing it everyday, dressed up or down.  On another note, I saw the enchant diamond bracelet in rose gold and am resisting loving it ....must be good now, especially since my 5 year old is (hopefully) starting soon at a much more expensive school than she is currently at!



omg that rose cut and brilliant cut enchant bracelet is amazing!!!  _I havent seen it in store yet though.....
_


----------



## MrsTGreen

I need some help. I'm thinking about getting the Venetian link bracelet. I want to get it to layer with other bracelets. What layering combinations would look good? Pics would be great!!


----------



## dancingtiffany

Candice0985 said:


> buuuut I found something else that I LOVE it's from the new enchant line: http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...params=s+5-p+1-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> what do you ladies think?



I really like this one.  When the collection was first released, this was the first piece that caught my eye.


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> so I went to tiffany today to look at some diamond necklaces, I have been obsessed with the tiffany bee garden necklace and I went to tiffs a week ago and found myself not that drawn to it anymore! I've wanted it for so long that when I went to make the purchase I just wasn't feeling it?
> 
> buuuut I found something else that I LOVE it's from the new enchant line: http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=28906277&mcat=148204&cid=622067&fromGrid=1&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> what do you ladies think?


Honestly that is good that it happened that way. I cant tell you how many times i think i love something and realize a few months later that i dont. 
It is perfectly normal!


----------



## Slidey

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> LOL I do still love the bee well I've decided the bee is no longer for me! I want something a bit more abstract in pattern or design....



Although I am not crazy on the pendant, I think the bracelet and necklace is amazing (too many ££ for me though) and I was taken with the ring in platinum (the one that matches the bracelet and necklace) it really sparkles!


----------



## xblackxstarx

If I order online or over the phone from Tiffany would they allow me to return my purchase via post if I didn't love it?
I'm looking to purchase the 5 stone aquamarine by the yard bracelet in silver but I've never tried this piece on in real life so not sure how 5 stones will look or the quality of the aquamarine 
I have a single stone gold with diamond version of these bracelets from Tiffany which I love so I'm hoping I'd love this piece just as much
I would buy the single aquamarine but I don't think that will help my decision with the 5 stones 
I would also consider the one with 3 stones if you think 5 stones would look too much
Also do you think their silver by the yard bracelets are worth the price tag? 
Thanks x


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm also interested in the pink sapphire and tsavorite so if you think aquamarine is a poor choice do say x


----------



## sadiesthegirl

xblackxstarx said:


> If I order online or over the phone from Tiffany would they allow me to return my purchase via post if I didn't love it?
> I'm looking to purchase the 5 stone aquamarine by the yard bracelet in silver but I've never tried this piece on in real life so not sure how 5 stones will look or the quality of the aquamarine
> I have a single stone gold with diamond version of these bracelets from Tiffany which I love so I'm hoping I'd love this piece just as much
> I would buy the single aquamarine but I don't think that will help my decision with the 5 stones
> I would also consider the one with 3 stones if you think 5 stones would look too much
> Also do you think their silver by the yard bracelets are worth the price tag?
> Thanks x


 I have the 5 stone in aquamarine and will post a picture. I have most of the cbty and dbty pieces, I absolutely love them.  The bracelet is gorgeous!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

xblackxstarx said:


> I'm also interested in the pink sapphire and tsavorite so if you think aquamarine is a poor choice do say x


 I will post a picture of the 5 stone pink sapphire below, its a gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Pink sapphire 5 stone & aquamarine 5 stone color by the yard Elsa Peretti bracelets below.  I love these, they layer nicely. When I have more time later, I can post the single stone tsvarorite.


----------



## cartierlov3r

hey pple..

i saw the Tiffany Rubedo Bangle and its quite nice altho reading somewhere that it is only 7k gold????

$6,500

Really like this one

http://intotemptation.files.wordpres...ngle.jpg?w=538


and this one

$2,300SGD

http://www.thejewelleryeditor.com/me...angle-thin.jpg


Against the pink gold cartier plain $7,700SGD I am not sure now...


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> buuuut I found something else that I LOVE it's from the new enchant line: http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=28906277&mcat=148204&cid=622067&fromGrid=1&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> what do you ladies think?



Candice I love this pendant! I saw it irl and it is stunning. It has presence and simplicity, and I can't imagine any time that it wouldn't be appropriate and look beautiful. And it's unique, I've never seen anything else like it. Get it and show us a ton of modeling shots!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Oh please could you post pics of the 5 stone bracelet and if you don't mind the 5 stone bracelet layered with others you have if you don't mind I'd really appreciate it x



sadiesthegirl said:


> I have the 5 stone in aquamarine and will post a picture. I have most of the cbty and dbty pieces, I absolutely love them.  The bracelet is gorgeous!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thank you wow I just love them!!!
Do you mind posting a pic of them together? Would you wear them together? 
Also do you know if Tiffany still have these pieces as they're not up on their website uk version x



sadiesthegirl said:


> Pink sapphire 5 stone & aquamarine 5 stone color by the yard Elsa Peretti bracelets below.  I love these, they layer nicely. When I have more time later, I can post the single stone tsvarorite.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does the aquamarine have any sparkle IRL ?


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> Honestly that is good that it happened that way. I cant tell you how many times i think i love something and realize a few months later that i dont.
> It is perfectly normal!


thanks for making me feel less crazy for changing my mind after all this time of craving the bee! i'm going to go back to tiffs today and see what else is there and maybe buy my birthday present a bit early


----------



## Candice0985

I'm heading back to tiffs today to make a decision! the enchant scroll is high on my list, i'm also going to try the bee on again to make sure, as well as the enchant butterfly....and anything else that catches my eye!



etk123 said:


> Candice I love this pendant! I saw it irl and it is stunning. It has presence and simplicity, and I can't imagine any time that it wouldn't be appropriate and look beautiful. And it's unique, I've never seen anything else like it. Get it and show us a ton of modeling shots!


----------



## purseaddictnew

xblackxstarx said:


> If I order online or over the phone from Tiffany would they allow me to return my purchase via post if I didn't love it?
> I'm looking to purchase the 5 stone aquamarine by the yard bracelet in silver but I've never tried this piece on in real life so not sure how 5 stones will look or the quality of the aquamarine
> I have a single stone gold with diamond version of these bracelets from Tiffany which I love so I'm hoping I'd love this piece just as much
> I would buy the single aquamarine but I don't think that will help my decision with the 5 stones
> I would also consider the one with 3 stones if you think 5 stones would look too much
> Also do you think their silver by the yard bracelets are worth the price tag?
> Thanks x


 
I saw the aquamarine one on ebay the other day. you might want to check....


----------



## xblackxstarx

purseaddictnew said:


> I saw the aquamarine one on ebay the other day. you might want to check....



How do you know if it's authentic with eBay ? Thanks


----------



## purseaddictnew

xblackxstarx said:


> How do you know if it's authentic with eBay ? Thanks


You can check a seller's feedbacks. usually if they have been selling fake stuff, they would have people complaining already. also there is an authenticiate jewelry thread here, you can ask someone to look for a second opnion. if you still are in doubt,  you can take what you bought to Tiffany's and have them look at it, if it's fake they will tell you. but of course, buying on ebay come with certain risk. but if you do your homework, you will come out with a good deal! I buy from ebay often and have been lucky to get the real deal!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

xblackxstarx said:


> Thank you wow I just love them!!!
> Do you mind posting a pic of them together? Would you wear them together?
> Also do you know if Tiffany still have these pieces as they're not up on their website uk version x


 Here is a few pictures of them together. I also added the tsavovrite single and the aquamarine single stone bracelets. I don't know if these are available in the UK but they are on Tiffany& Co US site and are not discontinued.


----------



## purseaddictnew

sadiesthegirl said:
			
		

> Here is a few pictures of them together. I also added the tsavovrite single and the aquamarine single stone bracelets. I don't know if these are available in the UK but they are on Tiffany& Co US site and are not discontinued.



Gorgeous stack!


----------



## Maukalani

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> I'm heading back to tiffs today to make a decision! the enchant scroll is high on my list, i'm also going to try the bee on again to make sure, as well as the enchant butterfly....and anything else that catches my eye!



I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## Slidey

Maukalani said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see what you get!



Me too!


----------



## Candice0985

Maukalani said:


> I can't wait to see what you get!


so I went back today and just tried on every necklace possible in the fine jewellery area.....and it  came down to 3 necklaces:

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...-r+101323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bow&fromgrid=1

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+1-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+649502-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ - but this one was .25 and $2600 so pretty teeny

and I chose the platinum bow!!!! I put it on and I felt so ecstatic and happy, I LOVED it! unfortunately I dont have pics because i'm having it lengthened to 18 inches- 16 inches basically chokes me!

I'll have it back on Sept. 1st just in time for my birthday on the 3rd


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> so I went back today and just tried on every necklace possible in the fine jewellery area.....and it  came down to 3 necklaces:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...-r+101323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bow&fromgrid=1
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+1-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+649502-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ - but this one was .25 and $2600 so pretty teeny
> 
> and I chose the platinum bow!!!! I put it on and I felt so ecstatic and happy, I LOVED it! unfortunately I dont have pics because i'm having it lengthened to 18 inches- 16 inches basically chokes me!
> 
> I'll have it back on Sept. 1st just in time for my birthday on the 3rd


The bow instead of the bee! It's beautiful! Hopefully it comes back super fast so we can all see pics, and happy early bday!


----------



## Maukalani

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> so I went back today and just tried on every necklace possible in the fine jewellery area.....and it  came down to 3 necklaces:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/item.aspx?mcat=&sku=GRP02370&selectedsku=23617269&cid=&search=1&search_params=s+1-p+1-c+-r+101323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bow&fromgrid=1
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=28906277&mcat=148204&cid=622067&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=26147913&mcat=148210&cid=649502&search_params=s+5-p+2-c+649502-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ - but this one was .25 and $2600 so pretty teeny
> 
> and I chose the platinum bow!!!! I put it on and I felt so ecstatic and happy, I LOVED it! unfortunately I dont have pics because i'm having it lengthened to 18 inches- 16 inches basically chokes me!
> 
> I'll have it back on Sept. 1st just in time for my birthday on the 3rd



Can't wait to see the pics! I think the bow is so feminine, pretty, and symbolic in its own way--great choice!


----------



## MatAllston

Candice0985 said:


> so I went back today and just tried on every necklace possible in the fine jewellery area.....and it  came down to 3 necklaces:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...-r+101323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bow&fromgrid=1
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+1-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+649502-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ - but this one was .25 and $2600 so pretty teeny
> 
> and I chose the platinum bow!!!! I put it on and I felt so ecstatic and happy, I LOVED it! unfortunately I dont have pics because i'm having it lengthened to 18 inches- 16 inches basically chokes me!
> 
> I'll have it back on Sept. 1st just in time for my birthday on the 3rd



I can't wait to see it. Did you have a chance to try on the larger bow? I have the bow diamond ring and the larger bow is on my wish list. I did not get a chance to try on the smaller bow.


----------



## Junkenpo

Love the bow! It's so sparkly and delicate looking!


----------



## Candice0985

MatAllston said:


> I can't wait to see it. Did you have a chance to try on the larger bow? I have the bow diamond ring and the larger bow is on my wish list. I did not get a chance to try on the smaller bow.


yes i did! it was amazing, but I placed a 3k budget on myself for my birthday present. maybe one day i'll get the larger size...but for now the small bow is a great everyday wearable necklace


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> The bow instead of the bee! It's beautiful! Hopefully it comes back super fast so we can all see pics, and happy early bday!


i know right? after all that saving for the bee I went back and didn't have anymore butterflies in my stomach for the bee....but I did for the bow!! 

and thanks for the birthday wishes  my birthday is on a civic holiday this year so i'm pretty excited about this lol


----------



## ek9977

etk123 said:


> The bow instead of the bee! It's beautiful! Hopefully it comes back super fast so we can all see pics, and happy early bday!



Woo hoo.... happy early birthday! The mini bow is gorgeous (tho I might be biased as it was a birthday present to me fr the Mr awhile back)!


----------



## Candice0985

so I know I made the right choice. I had dreams last night about getting my necklace back from having it lengthened LOL always a good confirmation you made the right choice when you're dreaming about it!!!


----------



## purseaddictnew

Candice0985 said:


> so I know I made the right choice. I had dreams last night about getting my necklace back from having it lengthened LOL always a good confirmation you made the right choice when you're dreaming about it!!!


 
The bow is gorgeous! has always been one of my favoriates. congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Candice0985

purseaddictnew said:


> The bow is gorgeous! has always been one of my favoriates. congrats and enjoy!


thanks! i'll post pictures when I get it back


----------



## axewoman

Candice0985 said:


> so I went back today and just tried on every necklace possible in the fine jewellery area.....and it  came down to 3 necklaces:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...-r+101323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bow&fromgrid=1
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+1-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+649502-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ - but this one was .25 and $2600 so pretty teeny
> 
> and I chose the platinum bow!!!! I put it on and I felt so ecstatic and happy, I LOVED it! unfortunately I dont have pics because i'm having it lengthened to 18 inches- 16 inches basically chokes me!
> 
> I'll have it back on Sept. 1st just in time for my birthday on the 3rd



Excellent choice! I'm considering the Bow as well to add to my ring/earrings. Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Candice0985

axewoman said:


> Excellent choice! I'm considering the Bow as well to add to my ring/earrings. Can't wait to see your pics!


thanks axewoman! i'll definitely post pics when I get it back


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Candice0985 said:


> so I went back today and just tried on every necklace possible in the fine jewellery area.....and it  came down to 3 necklaces:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...-r+101323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bow&fromgrid=1
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+1-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+649502-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ - but this one was .25 and $2600 so pretty teeny
> 
> and I chose the platinum bow!!!! I put it on and I felt so ecstatic and happy, I LOVED it! unfortunately I dont have pics because i'm having it lengthened to 18 inches- 16 inches basically chokes me!
> 
> I'll have it back on Sept. 1st just in time for my birthday on the 3rd



Yay congrats sweetie, & happy early b-day!!! I adore the bow line by Tiff's, I own the ring with diamonds in platinum & I love it! You will get so many compliments and wait till you see the sparkle  can't wait to see your mod pics!


----------



## Candice0985

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Yay congrats sweetie, & happy early b-day!!! I adore the bow line by Tiff's, I own the ring with diamonds in platinum & I love it! You will get so many compliments and wait till you see the sparkle  can't wait to see your mod pics!


thanks sprinkles!!! I adore your ring and it definitely inspired me to buy the necklace 
I was soooo tempted to buy the larger bow but I think it was a tad too big for what I wanted...but omg so gorgeous LOL


----------



## twitspie

Great choice Candice!  Can't wait to see it 

I was in Tiffany's today and saw the enchanted pendant you like, it is very pretty but much smaller then I thought it would be.


----------



## twitspie

Great choice Candice!  Can't wait to see it 

I was in Tiffany's today and saw the enchanted pendant you like, it is very pretty but much smaller then I thought it would be.


----------



## Candice0985

twitspie said:


> Great choice Candice!  Can't wait to see it
> 
> I was in Tiffany's today and saw the enchanted pendant you like, it is very pretty but much smaller then I thought it would be.


it's really pretty! but it just didn't sing to me like the bow pendant did....I don't know how to explain it, just like the bee but I ended up with (and thrilled!!!) with a necklace I liked but never tried on and now i can't wait to get it back 

did you see anything that caught your eye?


----------



## surfergirljen

YAY Candice!! I wish I could have been there to help you choose!! Were you at Bloor? I LOVE the bow ring and pendant and think you made an excellent, classic choice!! 

I'm kind of surprised the yellow diamond was on the list after you sold your other one! Hard to turn away from them isn't it? Did you see the new oval rings? I stop and sigh (still) at the soleste counter EVERY time I'm in there, I try SO hard to make myself a "right hand ring" girl but I really don't think I am one! Sigh. They are so pretty. 

You're selling your sweet!! LOL you remind me of me - I was so dying to get a VCA necklace from Ann's Fab Finds I was tearing through my jewellery looking for anything and everything to sell! Ended up putting up a new pair of Jimmy Choos and a new Mulberry Mabel yesterday instead! Might dig up some jewellery yet as now I'm dying for the perlee pendant... sigh, it never ends does it?

Anyway girl... beautiful classic choice and cannot WAIT for the reveal!! SO excited for you!


----------



## surfergirljen

Candice0985 said:


> i know right? after all that saving for the bee I went back and didn't have anymore butterflies in my stomach for the bee....but I did for the bow!!
> 
> and thanks for the birthday wishes  my birthday is on a civic holiday this year so i'm pretty excited about this lol



PS it's just me, but I love the bow SO MUCH better than the bee. YAY!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> PS it's just me, but I love the bow SO MUCH better than the bee. YAY!


hi Jen! thanks for the encouragement, I love love love the bow and cannot wait to get it back from being lengthened!!! the big bow was so tempting but I think the small bow will suit me more for everyday wear


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> YAY Candice!! I wish I could have been there to help you choose!! Were you at Bloor? I LOVE the bow ring and pendant and think you made an excellent, classic choice!!
> 
> I'm kind of surprised the yellow diamond was on the list after you sold your other one! Hard to turn away from them isn't it? Did you see the new oval rings? I stop and sigh (still) at the soleste counter EVERY time I'm in there, I try SO hard to make myself a "right hand ring" girl but I really don't think I am one! Sigh. They are so pretty.
> 
> You're selling your sweet!! LOL you remind me of me - I was so dying to get a VCA necklace from Ann's Fab Finds I was tearing through my jewellery looking for anything and everything to sell! Ended up putting up a new pair of Jimmy Choos and a new Mulberry Mabel yesterday instead! Might dig up some jewellery yet as now I'm dying for the perlee pendant... sigh, it never ends does it?
> 
> Anyway girl... beautiful classic choice and cannot WAIT for the reveal!! SO excited for you!



hahaahaha I've had it on ebay for like 3 hours and had so many people contact me knowing it's me selling it LOL I just dont wear it as much as my 5 motif and it makes me sad seeing it sit there all lonesome in my jewellery box  someone else will enjoy it and wear it more then I do currently. the yellow diamond was pretty but too teeny for me, it's hard for it to not be a contender though 

and no it never ends, but i'm okay with that. it gives me goals to save for and helps me cut down on pieces i'm not getting any use out of


----------



## MatAllston

Candice0985 said:


> yes i did! it was amazing, but I placed a 3k budget on myself for my birthday present. maybe one day i'll get the larger size...but for now the small bow is a great everyday wearable necklace



I can't wait to see it. When do you get it back? Does Tiffany charge you for the extra 2 inches? So excited for you


----------



## Candice0985

MatAllston said:


> I can't wait to see it. When do you get it back? Does Tiffany charge you for the extra 2 inches? So excited for you


Thanks MatAllston!

I should have it back on Sept. 1st at the latest, and yes I was charged it was 70 dollars for an extra 2 inches of platinum.


----------



## LVoeletters

ahhhhh tiffany necklaces are too hard to untangle!!!! I took it off to clean it last night and I put it next to me on my bed to put it on and I forgot... Now theres a huge knot I cannot take out!


----------



## MatAllston

LVoeletters said:


> ahhhhh tiffany necklaces are too hard to untangle!!!! I took it off to clean it last night and I put it next to me on my bed to put it on and I forgot... Now theres a huge knot I cannot take out!


 
That happens to me once in a blue moon too. Use 2 safety pins to untangle it. If you are near a Tiffany boutique, let them do it for you.


----------



## Donnachloe

Hi,
   Have you tried using a needle to get the knot out (I'm a jewelrymaker)? Usually, if you take a needle and put it through the center of the knot and slide the needle up to its larger part, you can slowly work the tight knot loose. Use two needles and no fingers for a really difficult knot. I haven't found one I couldn't undo yet!
 Hope this works for you!


----------



## Candice0985

^ this is a great trick!

I've found that using two sets of tweezers works well too, use them to pull the knot out so you can slowly loosen it.


----------



## LVoeletters

^^thanks everyone, crisis officially averted!


----------



## LVoeletters

I am officially obsessed with the victoria earrings.... the 4900.... perfect size, looked great with the bee, but of course before that I tried the frivole so IDK what to choose! Also the swing sapphire and diamond ring... must be mine one day!


----------



## canyongirl

Does anyone have the black jade bean bracelet?  I'd LOVE to see a modeling picture?  I'm seriously thinking of ordering it.


----------



## glaucophane

Hi girls,
I'm interested in the crown of hearts 3 row ring (tri-color).
Does anyone have modeling pictures of this ring?
I googled but found nothing.
And I visited the boutique but they don't even import this item in my country. :cry:


----------



## MatAllston

LVoeletters said:


> I am officially obsessed with the victoria earrings.... the 4900.... perfect size, looked great with the bee, but of course before that I tried the frivole so IDK what to choose! Also the swing sapphire and diamond ring... must be mine one day!


 
The same Victoria earrings and the Victoria 1.00 ctw pendant are on my wishlist.  I just love them. Between the 3 you posted, I like the Victoria earrings most.


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> I am officially obsessed with the victoria earrings.... the 4900.... perfect size, looked great with the bee, but of course before that I tried the frivole so IDK what to choose! Also the swing sapphire and diamond ring... must be mine one day!


the victoria earrings are awesome! I tried them on last week and they're so chic!

like matallston they are definitely my favorite on your tiffs wishlist


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> the victoria earrings are awesome! I tried them on last week and they're so chic!
> 
> like matallston they are definitely my favorite on your tiffs wishlist



More than the frivole earrings Candice?


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> More than the frivole earrings Candice?


I do like them more then the frivoles....:shame: but I like small earrings, the frivole are nice as well but I can't see someone falling asleep in them


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:


> ^^Idk I feel like this type of ring will cause you lots of problems with customer service down the road.



no no dont worry i have the same kind of ring and i never take it offff and u ll be surprised how much solid it is 
i shower with it and stay in the same place !!! 
i love it


----------



## Myrkur

Guys I need your help! Does anyone have this bezet ring and the metro band ring? I was wondering if they would go together.. 
http://nl.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item...2-p+5-c+287466-r+221323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
http://nl.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item...2-p+6-c+287466-r+221323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## BlueLoula

Hellooo
Funny u ask i just got out of tiffany beirut  was seing the bezel and the ring !!!!!!
No they dont stack there is a gap between the ring 
Hope that help !! 
If i knew i would have take pix lol


----------



## Myrkur

BlueLoula said:


> Hellooo
> Funny u ask i just got out of tiffany beirut  was seing the bezel and the ring !!!!!!
> No they dont stack there is a gap between the ring
> Hope that help !!
> If i knew i would have take pix lol



Omg really? But they both seem so small when I see pictures.. I wish someone has both these rings so I could see how it will look together.


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Omg really? But they both seem so small when I see pictures.. I wish someone has both these rings so I could see how it will look together.



The bezel r amazing stack with each other !!! Round, square etc.....


----------



## Myrkur

You mean bezet? But I want an all diamond band to go with it..


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> You mean bezet? But I want an all diamond band to go with it..



Lolol yes bezet lolol sorryyy 
Hope somebody will post pix


----------



## Myrkur

Is there any chance you are going back to Tiffany's soon and can take a photo of those two rings together?


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Is there any chance you are going back to Tiffany's soon and can take a photo of those two rings together?



If i can yes i promise


----------



## Myrkur

Oh thank you!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Try to post in show ur t&co collection may be smone have it


----------



## Candice0985

guess what I picked up last night!!?!?! my new mini diamond bow necklace 

i'll post pics tonight when I get home.

my sister tried to make me keep it in it's lovely dark blue box until my birthday on monday....haha nice try! it's on my neck today :ninja:


----------



## BlueLoula

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> guess what I picked up last night!!?!?! my new mini diamond bow necklace
> 
> i'll post pics tonight when I get home.
> 
> my sister tried to make me keep it in it's lovely dark blue box until my birthday on monday....haha nice try! it's on my neck today :ninja:



Enjoy !!!! Yayyyyyyy
Dont forget the pics


----------



## BlueLoula

I love my mini vintage lock !!!!!
This is strange its a tiny piece and cheap and i think its the one  i love most ( from all the collection i have !!!!!! ) 
Am very happyyy lololol

Oh and btw my parents gave me the money to buy it !!! Hihi


----------



## Candice0985

BlueLoula said:


> Enjoy !!!! Yayyyyyyy
> Dont forget the pics


will do! soon


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> guess what I picked up last night!!?!?! my new mini diamond bow necklace
> 
> i'll post pics tonight when I get home.
> 
> my sister tried to make me keep it in it's lovely dark blue box until my birthday on monday....haha nice try! it's on my neck today :ninja:


----------



## LVoeletters

OMG Candice so excited to see!!!!!!!!!! YAY! And happy early birthday! (it's on the 3rd right?)


----------



## Candice0985

my bow! I'll post modelling pics tomorrow but tonight just a few in it's box 



it's very sparkley!


----------



## Maukalani

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> my bow! I'll post modelling pics tomorrow but tonight just a few in it's box
> 
> it's very sparkley!



So pretty! Can't wait to see modeling shots...


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> my bow! I'll post modelling pics tomorrow but tonight just a few in it's box
> View attachment 1853153
> 
> 
> it's very sparkley!
> View attachment 1853154



Yay congrats!!!!! Pleaseeee Be sure to post your whole jewelry ensemble too because I bet its going to be SOOO fab while you wear the pendant!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm not advertising what I'm actually selling but I am interested to know on a silver Tiffany piece how much should I expect to get back on my purchase selling via eBay
Example silver piece cost 350 
That's not the price of any of the pieces I'm selling it's just an example as I'm looking for advice but without breaking rules of advertising 
Which is why I'm not stating the names of the pieces just incase


----------



## soxx

Hi ladies,
I'm new to Tiffany. After seeing all the gorgeous reveals, took the plunge and got the Victoria earrings, think the size was about 0.7? Im surprised that the size and colour wasnt indicated on my receipt, got it for SGD7500.
Just curious, what comes with your purchase eg cleaning cloth etc?

Here's the pics.


----------



## LVoeletters

^^OMG THEY ARE GORGEOUS! I tried the size down and I'm obsessed...


----------



## soxx

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> ^^OMG THEY ARE GORGEOUS! I tried the size down and I'm obsessed...



Yes me too! I saw the pics in TPF and was smitten by it! This is my 1st Tiffany item.  my ear lopes are bigger and so 1 size down doesn't looks as nice else would be able to save some $ for other stuff. Lol. Didn't try 1 size up as it's beyond my budget.


----------



## etk123

soxx said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm new to Tiffany. After seeing all the gorgeous reveals, took the plunge and got the Victoria earrings, think the size was about 0.7? Im surprised that the size and colour wasnt indicated on my receipt, got it for SGD7500.
> Just curious, what comes with your purchase eg cleaning cloth etc?
> 
> Here's the pics.



Congratulations they're gorgeous!! One of my most favorite collections from Tiffany. They look perfect on you.


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Yay congrats!!!!! Pleaseeee Be sure to post your whole jewelry ensemble too because I bet its going to be SOOO fab while you wear the pendant!


will do! sorry it took so long, I just got home from #1 of  the birthday celebrations for this weekend 
I wore:
turquoise lace "skater" dress from topshop, black MBMJ mouse flats, VCA 5 motif YG bracelet, YG tiffany dbty single diamond bracelet, tiffany platinum 3 diamond bty bracelet, no rings because I went for a manicure and got a half moon mani, love it!! and my new bow necklace











soxx said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm new to Tiffany. After seeing all the gorgeous reveals, took the plunge and got the Victoria earrings, think the size was about 0.7? Im surprised that the size and colour wasnt indicated on my receipt, got it for SGD7500.
> Just curious, what comes with your purchase eg cleaning cloth etc?
> 
> Here's the pics.


soxx these look great!! love the size on you! congratulations


----------



## LVoeletters

got a bunch of things back from cleaning, but I feel like they made my daisy key worse!




Tried this combo today but idk I think its too overwhelming with each other


----------



## Candice0985

^ the daisy key looks clean to me, is it still tarnished or what is wrong with it?


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> ^ the daisy key looks clean to me, is it still tarnished or what is wrong with it?


It's like off color around the daisy cut out, and the more I get it clean the worse it gets! :/ I was going to sell it but I'm worried now it won't hold its value on resale market.

And btw love the dress and your hair!


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> got a bunch of things back from cleaning, but I feel like they made my daisy key worse!
> http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums...uie/?action=view&current=2012-08-30213333.jpg
> 
> Tried this combo today but idk I think its too overwhelming with each other
> http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums...uie/?action=view&current=2012-08-31204451.jpg



Hello  
Wanted to ask u where do u sell ur silver ?? If i want to sell some of my piece where can i ? 

And i love ur collectionnnnnnn reallyyyy nice !!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Your necklace is beautiful!  Congratulations!


Candice0985 said:


> will do! sorry it took so long, I just got home from #1 of the birthday celebrations for this weekend
> I wore:
> turquoise lace "skater" dress from topshop, black MBMJ mouse flats, VCA 5 motif YG bracelet, YG tiffany dbty single diamond bracelet, tiffany platinum 3 diamond bty bracelet, no rings because I went for a manicure and got a half moon mani, love it!! and my new bow necklace
> View attachment 1854650
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854651
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854652
> 
> 
> 
> soxx these look great!! love the size on you! congratulations


----------



## sadiesthegirl

xblackxstarx said:


> I'm not advertising what I'm actually selling but I am interested to know on a silver Tiffany piece how much should I expect to get back on my purchase selling via eBay
> Example silver piece cost 350
> That's not the price of any of the pieces I'm selling it's just an example as I'm looking for advice but without breaking rules of advertising
> Which is why I'm not stating the names of the pieces just incase


There are many variables that will determine what you can expect to sell the piece for. If its pre-owned, the overall condition will be important. If the item is very common, and many are listed on ebay, a 350.00 item may sell for half price or less. If its a newer item, new to Tiffany and in good condition, you may get closer to 200.00. You should decide what price you want for it and consider a fixed price listing with best offer. With an auction, you don't have control over the price and may have to settle for less then you want.


----------



## Aussiegal

have u guys seen the new LE 175 yr anni charms? i saw them in the 5th ave NYC store. so pretty  i bought the silver opaque one with TIFFANY written in script


----------



## Candice0985

AntiqueShopper said:


> Your necklace is beautiful!  Congratulations!


thanks antique shopper


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> It's like off color around the daisy cut out, and the more I get it clean the worse it gets! :/ I was going to sell it but I'm worried now it won't hold its value on resale market.
> 
> And btw love the dress and your hair!


that's too bad, have you tried a silver dip? 

thanks  this dress is so comfortable and I love the colour of the lace! my hair was wavier but by the end of the night it was almost straight!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> that's too bad, have you tried a silver dip?
> 
> thanks  this dress is so comfortable and I love the colour of the lace! my hair was wavier but by the end of the night it was almost straight!


what is a silver dip?

I've only done the 40 $ charge at tiffanys to fix it and 3rd time was NOT the charm lol. 

I need to start working on my wardrobe lol..


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> what is a silver dip?
> 
> I've only done the 40 $ charge at tiffanys to fix it and 3rd time was NOT the charm lol.
> 
> I need to start working on my wardrobe lol..


it's just a jar of liquid like jewellery cleaner, and you dip your silver in for a few seconds pop it out and the tarnish should be gone. I've also heard of people doing it at home with boiling water, baking soda and tin foil??? I dont know this method but hopefully someone gives you the instructions and ingredients for this method!


----------



## twitspie

soxx said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm new to Tiffany. After seeing all the gorgeous reveals, took the plunge and got the Victoria earrings, think the size was about 0.7? Im surprised that the size and colour wasnt indicated on my receipt, got it for SGD7500.
> Just curious, what comes with your purchase eg cleaning cloth etc?
> 
> Here's the pics.



WOW! Love these!  Congrats!!!


----------



## twitspie

Candice0985 said:


> my bow! I'll post modelling pics tomorrow but tonight just a few in it's box
> View attachment 1853153
> 
> 
> it's very sparkley!
> View attachment 1853154



Love it - so sparkly!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> it's just a jar of liquid like jewellery cleaner, and you dip your silver in for a few seconds pop it out and the tarnish should be gone. I've also heard of people doing it at home with boiling water, baking soda and tin foil??? I dont know this method but hopefully someone gives you the instructions and ingredients for this method!


OH... I have one for gold but not silver! Next week I'll pick one up and hopefully it'll work, thanks Candice!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> OH... I have one for gold but not silver! Next week I'll pick one up and hopefully it'll work, thanks Candice!


no prob  hopefully it works!


----------



## Myrkur

I think I'm going to ask a Novo diamond band ring for my birthday from my mum (and pay myself a little as well), but is it weird to wear a ring like that if it's from my mum? A lot of people will think immediately it'll be a wedding ring right..


----------



## cupcake34

No, I think you should get whatever you like  

It's a classic ring and IMO you don't have to be married to wear a ring like that.


----------



## rogersa

Myrkur said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to ask a Novo diamond band ring for my birthday from my mum (and pay myself a little as well), but is it weird to wear a ring like that if it's from my mum? A lot of people will think immediately it'll be a wedding ring right..



Definitely not. I think that would make it such a special ring being from your mom.


----------



## LVoeletters

Myrkur said:


> I think I'm going to ask a Novo diamond band ring for my birthday from my mum (and pay myself a little as well), but is it weird to wear a ring like that if it's from my mum? A lot of people will think immediately it'll be a wedding ring right..



I wear a half eternity ring on my right hand now from my grand father and no one has mistaken it for a wedding ring yet.


----------



## Myrkur

Ok I think I'm gonna get it!  It will be the only Tiffany's ring, well no, only Tiffany ITEM :weird: I have for now because I somehow lost or broke my other stuff. I still can't believe how I could have lost it. I hope it won't be too small on my fingers, because I don't want it to look 'lonely' on my finger.


----------



## LVoeletters

Myrkur said:


> Ok I think I'm gonna get it!  It will be the only Tiffany's ring, well no, only Tiffany ITEM :weird: I have for now because I somehow lost or broke my other stuff. I still can't believe how I could have lost it. I hope it won't be too small on my fingers, because I don't want it to look 'lonely' on my finger.



right now I just wear the half eternity alone ring wise on my right hand. I think it compliments my bracelets or watch or just looks effortless alone. I dont think you can go wrong with this.


----------



## Myrkur

LVoeletters said:


> right now I just wear the half eternity alone ring wise on my right hand. I think it compliments my bracelets or watch or just looks effortless alone. I dont think you can go wrong with this.



Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## LVoeletters

I've def posted pics around here somewhere prob in the stacking threads


----------



## shinymagpie

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> what is a silver dip?
> 
> I've only done the 40 $ charge at tiffanys to fix it and 3rd time was NOT the charm lol.
> 
> I need to start working on my wardrobe lol..






			
				Candice0985 said:
			
		

> it's just a jar of liquid like jewellery cleaner, and you dip your silver in for a few seconds pop it out and the tarnish should be gone. I've also heard of people doing it at home with boiling water, baking soda and tin foil??? I dont know this method but hopefully someone gives you the instructions and ingredients for this method!



I have tried the baking soda method with some silver items. It leaves a slightly yellowed look, which is not good.  I also used 2 different brands of Silver Dip, which had a slightly yellowing effect. At Tiffany's, when I was buying something just recently, they offered to polish my necklace. They used Tiffany's silver dip and a cloth. It did not appear to make the silver look yellow. So I bought it. Their box with a set of both gold and silver cleaner, was cheaper than what I normally pay for the individual jars.


----------



## darkangel07760

Aussiegal said:


> have u guys seen the new LE 175 yr anni charms? i saw them in the 5th ave NYC store. so pretty  i bought the silver opaque one with TIFFANY written in script



Omg i need one!


----------



## Aussiegal

Darkangel, i posted a pic on the 'show us your Tiffany collection " thread page 142


----------



## xblackxstarx

What is everyone's opinions of this necklace please ? Does anyone have it
http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopp...38+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Key&fromgrid=1


----------



## misstrine85

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> have u guys seen the new LE 175 yr anni charms? i saw them in the 5th ave NYC store. so pretty  i bought the silver opaque one with TIFFANY written in script



Can you post a link?


----------



## faintlymacabre

I really wish they made plain sterling bead bracelets in 8mm.  I tried on the 10mm intending to purchase it, but the beads look huge on me and stick out from my wrist way too much!!  They had an 8mm bead bracelet there which looked much better, proportionally, but it comes with the heart tag.


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## NurseAnn

faintlymacabre said:


> I really wish they made plain sterling bead bracelets in 8mm.  I tried on the 10mm intending to purchase it, but the beads look huge on me and stick out from my wrist way too much!!  They had an 8mm bead bracelet there which looked much better, proportionally, but it comes with the heart tag.



Me too!  I'm tempted to get one from BlueNile but I don't know if the quality will compare.


----------



## faintlymacabre

NurseAnn said:


> Me too!  I'm tempted to get one from BlueNile but I don't know if the quality will compare.



I saw that one!  Hesitant to purchase though, because I'd likely need it shortened by an inch and have no idea who I would take it to get that done properly...


----------



## lazeny

This was a birthday gift. Sorry for the bad pic. It was taken 2 years ago w/ my phone camera.


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:


> What is everyone's opinions of this necklace please ? Does anyone have it
> http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopp...38+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Key&fromgrid=1


Eh, It's cute but I've honestly only seen it on the teen crowd. I'd rather save the money and get a bigger or more detailed key, but thats just my 0.02


----------



## Aussiegal

misstrine85 said:


> Can you post a link?


I cany post a link sorry because they are not on the Tiffany website yet but here is a pic of mine....


----------



## Aussiegal

oops can't*. lol....the sales assistant told me they will be on the website sometime in September. they only just came out the day I happened to be in the store on 5th ave NYC


----------



## merekat703

faintlymacabre said:


> I really wish they made plain sterling bead bracelets in 8mm. I tried on the 10mm intending to purchase it, but the beads look huge on me and stick out from my wrist way too much!! They had an 8mm bead bracelet there which looked much better, proportionally, but it comes with the heart tag.


 Just have the heart removed.


----------



## faintlymacabre

merekat703 said:


> Just have the heart removed.



That's a possibility, but it's annoying knowing that I'd be paying more for something I'm just going to chop off, you know?


----------



## BlueLoula

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> That's a possibility, but it's annoying knowing that I'd be paying more for something I'm just going to chop off, you know?



No ask tiffany to do it and u ll keep the heart as a charm .....


----------



## faintlymacabre

BlueLoula said:


> No ask tiffany to do it and u ll keep the heart as a charm .....



I know, but I don't like hearts.  LOL.  I'd never use it.


----------



## NurseAnn

faintlymacabre said:


> I saw that one!  Hesitant to purchase though, because I'd likely need it shortened by an inch and have no idea who I would take it to get that done properly...



Exactly my thoughts!  I actually called BlueNile to ask about shortening the chain and they can't do it.  They were able to shorten other things I ordered though.


----------



## NurseAnn

merekat703 said:


> Just have the heart removed.



Will they do this?  I think I read on TylerDurden's thread that they won't do anything to alter their intended design.  I'd do it.  I haven't been able to find a comparable 8mm bracelet.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Soooo...  I went to Tiffany's to check out the 8mm again, and the 4mm with the rose gold heart.  Instead of purchasing either of those, I got a .07ct rose gold DBTY bracelet instead!!!    I cannot wait to wear it!!!  They have to send it off to be shortened so it'll be 2 weeks.

I was surprised it was only $525 CAD!  I think the US site has it at $585 and the Canadian site had it for $645... but now it's gone.


----------



## grace04

faintlymacabre said:


> Soooo... I went to Tiffany's to check out the 8mm again, and the 4mm with the rose gold heart. Instead of purchasing either of those, I got a .07ct rose gold DBTY bracelet instead!!!  I cannot wait to wear it!!! They have to send it off to be shortened so it'll be 2 weeks.
> 
> I was surprised it was only $525 CAD! I think the US site has it at $585 and the Canadian site had it for $645... but now it's gone.


 
Congrats!


----------



## LVoeletters

NurseAnn said:


> Will they do this?  I think I read on TylerDurden's thread that they won't do anything to alter their intended design.  I'd do it.  I haven't been able to find a comparable 8mm bracelet.



Not necessarily, I had the open heart charm bracelet and they clipped the heart off for me to be able to wear it as a pendant.


----------



## misstrine85

Aussiegal said:


> I cany post a link sorry because they are not on the Tiffany website yet but here is a pic of mine....


 
That's very pretty and elegant. Thanks for showing me


----------



## einseine

Do you like this new version?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> Do you like this new version?



I just saw this in person a few days ago & its very nice, I still prefer the all white diamond halo version because in my opinion it sparkles more & just looks so icy which I love, however this version is very feminine & beautiful!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Going to tiffany !!!  
Feel like bying something  
Small bead bracelet ? With lock or heart ?? !! 
Or something else ?? Lolol


----------



## merekat703

NurseAnn said:


> Will they do this? I think I read on TylerDurden's thread that they won't do anything to alter their intended design. I'd do it. I haven't been able to find a comparable 8mm bracelet.


 Yes they will remove it and than you can use the heart charm on a necklace or gift it to a friend.


----------



## Candice0985

When I went to pick up my diamond bow last week after having it lengthened to 18 inches the customer service rep put my platinum necklace in a blue suede pouch and handed it over to me. I politely asked for the proper packaging it came in, I had it sized right after buying it so I didnt get the "tiffany experience" it took her 20 minutes to get approval from a manager to give me the blue suede box!!! 

even after she gave it to me she just put it in the box and handed it over, no bag, travel pouches or anything. I had to ask for a bag to carry it out of the store in...weird!

anyone else experience CS not wanting to give you a suede box?


----------



## purseaddictnew

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> When I went to pick up my diamond bow last week after having it lengthened to 18 inches the customer service rep put my platinum necklace in a blue suede pouch and handed it over to me. I politely asked for the proper packaging it came in, I had it sized right after buying it so I didnt get the "tiffany experience" it took her 20 minutes to get approval from a manager to give me the blue suede box!!!
> 
> even after she gave it to me she just put it in the box and handed it over, no bag, travel pouches or anything. I had to ask for a bag to carry it out of the store in...weird!
> 
> anyone else experience CS not wanting to give you a suede box?



I think it's prob because it was serviced. So u were handled by the service dept rather than the sales.
Gorgeous necklace, congrats!


----------



## Candice0985

thanks! I am very happy with it


----------



## axewoman

einseine said:


> Do you like this new version?



How did I miss this?! Can you share any more info about that ring? I love the pink diamond accent!


----------



## LVoeletters

What is everyone's current Tiffany obsession?

Mine is def still the victoria earrings, fleur key and the garden diamond earrings!


----------



## BlueLoula

I think mine for now is the diamond solitaire pendant !!!!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

LVoeletters said:


> What is everyone's current Tiffany obsession?
> 
> Mine is def still the victoria earrings, fleur key and the garden diamond earrings!


 
When it comes to Tiffany's, I have many obsessions.  I have a large open heart collection, at least 10 diamond pendants/ necklaces (and always want to add more- (the thread I recently posted contained 4 of them), and am now constantly looking at the yellow diamond collection (which I do not have but would love to own).


----------



## axewoman

Too many to list!!


----------



## Maukalani

^^^agree!


----------



## Myrkur

Whooo! I'm going to buy the diamond ring myself next year when I'm in NY, because that's my birthday gift instead of the ring from my mum  It's waaay cheaper than it is where I live + I need to buy something at Tiffany's 5th ave, because Breakfast at Tiffany's is my favorite movie and I think, no I know, I've seen it over 100 times lol. I think I'll buy two rings, the grace ring with diamonds + a band ring that'll go with it..


----------



## Myrkur

einseine said:


> Do you like this new version?



This one is stunning


----------



## faintlymacabre

LVoeletters said:


> What is everyone's current Tiffany obsession?



- Rose gold knot key pendant
- Rose gold link clasp bracelet (like the one Einseine has/had  )
- Rose gold 8mm bead bracelet
- Pear-shaped yellow diamond bezel set pendant!


----------



## wintersong

Candice0985 said:


> When I went to pick up my diamond bow last week after having it lengthened to 18 inches the customer service rep put my platinum necklace in a blue suede pouch and handed it over to me. I politely asked for the proper packaging it came in, I had it sized right after buying it so I didnt get the "tiffany experience" it took her 20 minutes to get approval from a manager to give me the blue suede box!!!
> 
> even after she gave it to me she just put it in the box and handed it over, no bag, travel pouches or anything. I had to ask for a bag to carry it out of the store in...weird!
> 
> anyone else experience CS not wanting to give you a suede box?



Yeahh I think they are definitely a bit weird about the suede pouches ....  I think you only get the one that comes when you buy it lol

When my platinum DBTY was sent out for repairs, they mailed it to me in a pouch haha. And every time I leave it to get cleaned they usually don't give you anything, and I've had to ask for a bag and pouch.

Maybe it's just our stores? It's a little weird though


----------



## Candice0985

wintersong said:


> Yeahh I think they are definitely a bit weird about the suede pouches ....  I think you only get the one that comes when you buy it lol
> 
> When my platinum DBTY was sent out for repairs, they mailed it to me in a pouch haha. And every time I leave it to get cleaned they usually don't give you anything, and I've had to ask for a bag and pouch.
> 
> Maybe it's just our stores? It's a little weird though


lol maybe it's just toronto stores!? I can get a tiffany blue pouch no problem but the dark suede boxes are IMPOSSIBLE! my family's dog when he was a puppy ate the box that my dbty came in, I was so upset so my mom tried to go to tiffs and get me a new one....they wouldnt give her one she even offered to pay for a new box...nope  it was nice of her to try though!


----------



## BlueLoula

wintersong said:
			
		

> Yeahh I think they are definitely a bit weird about the suede pouches ....  I think you only get the one that comes when you buy it lol
> 
> When my platinum DBTY was sent out for repairs, they mailed it to me in a pouch haha. And every time I leave it to get cleaned they usually don't give you anything, and I've had to ask for a bag and pouch.
> 
> Maybe it's just our stores? It's a little weird though



Same here when i sent my jewelery to clean i had to ask for a pouch !!
The sales knows me well so they gave me many pouch lololol 
Then i was happy 
I think its depending on the salesman !!!


----------



## wintersong

Candice0985 said:


> lol maybe it's just toronto stores!? I can get a tiffany blue pouch no problem but the dark suede boxes are IMPOSSIBLE! my family's dog when he was a puppy ate the box that my dbty came in, I was so upset so my mom tried to go to tiffs and get me a new one....they wouldnt give her one she even offered to pay for a new box...nope  it was nice of her to try though!



omg haha was the puppy okay???

and not even if she paid??? there must be something about that box that i'm not seeing lol

also i go to the boston store so clearly this debacle is widespread haahaha


----------



## faintlymacabre

My new DBTY bracelet had to be sent off right away to be shortened, so I really hope I get a box with it when I go to pick it up!!  :S

I wonder if they are trying to limit extra boxes so that people don't use them to sell fakes with?  If that's not the reason, then it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Candice0985

wintersong said:


> omg haha was the puppy okay???
> 
> and not even if she paid??? there must be something about that box that i'm not seeing lol
> 
> also i go to the boston store so clearly this debacle is widespread haahaha


yeah he was okay, he was a terrorist and still is!!! he'll eat anything of value or that he knows you cherish 

nope she offered to pay whatever they asked for it....no box! you can only get one if you buy another piece of jewellery

the blue suede boxes are more exclusive then the jewellery


----------



## Candice0985

faintlymacabre said:


> My new DBTY bracelet had to be sent off right away to be shortened, so I really hope I get a box with it when I go to pick it up!!  :S
> 
> I wonder if they are trying to limit extra boxes so that people don't use them to sell fakes with?  If that's not the reason, then it doesn't make much sense.


I would just ask if they dont give it to you, that's what I had to do!


----------



## twitspie

einseine said:


> Do you like this new version?



Totally missed this...I agree with Sparkles&Bling, I prefer all all white diamond version...a shame as I thought it would be amazing


----------



## laeticia

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> When I went to pick up my diamond bow last week after having it lengthened to 18 inches the customer service rep put my platinum necklace in a blue suede pouch and handed it over to me. I politely asked for the proper packaging it came in, I had it sized right after buying it so I didnt get the "tiffany experience" it took her 20 minutes to get approval from a manager to give me the blue suede box!!!
> 
> even after she gave it to me she just put it in the box and handed it over, no bag, travel pouches or anything. I had to ask for a bag to carry it out of the store in...weird!
> 
> anyone else experience CS not wanting to give you a suede box?



Same thing happened to me at the 5th avenue store. Had my Rose gold DBTY shortened immediately after purchasing, so picked it up from the service department. The CS handed it to me in the blue pouch, and I requested for the velvet blue box since I hadn't gotten any of the packaging. I read in another Tiffany thread on TPF how the velvet box is only given out for larger value purchases, so had to ensure that I hot mine, not that i ever use it though lol. She then gave it to me. I also bought a huge silver polishing cloth so got a paper bag for that.


----------



## BelleofBaubles

I was in store today and saw some darling new charms. They have 4 limited edition disc ones (a ring silhouette, Tiffany's signature, the iconic box, and a stamped one that had the anniversary details) to celebrate their anniversary. I went in to send my dbty bracelet out to be shortened and came out with the box one! 

The new Christmas ones have started arriving too. My favorites were a silver sleigh with the little blue box in it and a penguin with a Tiffany color hat.

Has anyone else seen them? What do y'all think?


----------



## rogersa

einseine said:
			
		

> Do you like this new version?



Omg &#128532; I was so looking forward to that ring ever since I heard pink diamonds were involved. Pretty disappointed! 

As for the limited edition charm, id love one!


----------



## akimoto

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> I would just ask if they dont give it to you, that's what I had to do!



I posted this on my thread before, thought I'd post this here to.

(Charles Lewis) Tiffany has one thing in stock that you cannot buy of him for as much money as you may offer; he will only give it to you. And that is one of his boxes. The rule of the establishment is ironclad, never to allow a box bearing the name of the firm, to be taken out of the building except with an article which has been sold by them and for which they are responsible. Glimpsed on a busy street or resting in the palm of a hand, Tiffany Blue® boxes and shopping bags epitomize the jeweler's great heritage of elegance, exclusivity and flawless craftsmanship.

Yup but it's just bad customer service to not check if you just bought the item or brought it back in to resize.


----------



## douzz

einseine said:


> Do you like this new version?



Saw this IRL today at tiffany. Not really a fan. I like the clean look of the whole white version more than this.


----------



## dancingtiffany

BelleofBaubles said:


> I was in store today and saw some darling new charms. They have 4 limited edition disc ones (a ring silhouette, Tiffany's signature, the iconic box, and a stamped one that had the anniversary details) to celebrate their anniversary. I went in to send my dbty bracelet out to be shortened and came out with the box one!
> 
> The new Christmas ones have started arriving too. My favorites were a silver sleigh with the little blue box in it and a penguin with a Tiffany color hat.
> 
> Has anyone else seen them? What do y'all think?



Do you have pictures? It's not yet available in their site.  And I doubt if it's already available in our stores here.


----------



## axewoman

douzz said:


> Saw this IRL today at tiffany. Not really a fan. I like the clean look of the whole white version more than this.



Can you actually tell there are pink diamonds or the rose gold hides it all?


----------



## douzz

axewoman said:
			
		

> Can you actually tell there are pink diamonds or the rose gold hides it all?



Look from a far, the rose gold does hide it all 
You have to be a bit close to look at it and see the pink


----------



## axewoman

douzz said:


> Look from a far, the rose gold does hide it all
> You have to be a bit close to look at it and see the pink



It sucks that they put the PD in rose gold instead of platinum.


----------



## soxx

Hi ladies,
Just curious, how many different packaging does Tiffany provides? Read that there are suede pouch, blue suede box and black box. So how do to know if the SA gave the correct packaging?

Im new to Tiffany and got a pair of Victoria earrings and was packed in a black box with a blue box with white ribbon. Is that the normal packaging? 

Thks in advance!


----------



## Myrkur

Wow, I was looking at a diamond ring and the price difference between USA and Europe is so much, there was &#8364;800 difference. I'm seriously buying in NY next year.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

soxx said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just curious, how many different packaging does Tiffany provides? Read that there are suede pouch, blue suede box and black box. So how do to know if the SA gave the correct packaging?
> 
> Im new to Tiffany and got a pair of Victoria earrings and was packed in a black box with a blue box with white ribbon. Is that the normal packaging?
> 
> Thks in advance!


 
So, how it works is that the majority of silver items and some less expensive gold items come with a pouch and a blue box.  More expensive gold items, diamond pieces, and higher end pieces come with a navy blue suade box as well,  It sounds like you got the correct packaging.


----------



## soxx

AntiqueShopper said:
			
		

> So, how it works is that the majority of silver items and some less expensive gold items come with a pouch and a blue box.  More expensive gold items, diamond pieces, and higher end pieces come with a navy blue suade box as well,  It sounds like you got the correct packaging.



Oic, so there are different packaging depending on prices. Thks a lot!


----------



## BelleofBaubles

dancingtiffany said:


> Do you have pictures? It's not yet available in their site.  And I doubt if it's already available in our stores here.



I was surprised when our store had them because it just opened this year. They had just gotten them in that day so it doesn't hurt to ask if they're in the back at your store.

I only have pics of the LE charm I bought. One shows the anniversary packaging (not a real big deal but I thought it was a nice touch). The other is as good of a close-up as I could get of the charm. It's really simple and I like that it could go on a charm bracelet or be worn with my initial notes  "e" charm (for DD) that I got for my first mama's day this year.


----------



## darkangel07760

BelleofBaubles said:


> I was surprised when our store had them because it just opened this year. They had just gotten them in that day so it doesn't hurt to ask if they're in the back at your store.
> 
> I only have pics of the LE charm I bought. One shows the anniversary packaging (not a real big deal but I thought it was a nice touch). The other is as good of a close-up as I could get of the charm. It's really simple and I like that it could go on a charm bracelet or be worn with my initial notes "e" charm (for DD) that I got for my first mama's day this year.


 
Thanks for the pics!  I will be sure to check them out and ask at my local shop.


----------



## Aussiegal

dancingtiffany said:


> Do you have pictures? It's not yet available in their site.  And I doubt if it's already available in our stores here.


  here is a pic of one of them. its the medallion in opaque silver with Tiffany written in script


----------



## darkangel07760

Aussiegal said:


> here is a pic of one of them. its the medallion in opaque silver with Tiffany written in script


VERY pretty!


----------



## dancingtiffany

BelleofBaubles said:
			
		

> I was surprised when our store had them because it just opened this year. They had just gotten them in that day so it doesn't hurt to ask if they're in the back at your store.
> 
> I only have pics of the LE charm I bought. One shows the anniversary packaging (not a real big deal but I thought it was a nice touch). The other is as good of a close-up as I could get of the charm. It's really simple and I like that it could go on a charm bracelet or be worn with my initial notes  "e" charm (for DD) that I got for my first mama's day this year.



That's pretty! I can't wait to see LE charms in our place!


----------



## dancingtiffany

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> here is a pic of one of them. its the medallion in opaque silver with Tiffany written in script



Thank you! I really like this one!  Hope to see the LE charms on their site soon. I usually narrow down my choices there, check the pricing so I'm ready when I visit the store. Haha. It's because they add up $100-300 to the site prices here.


----------



## BlueLoula

Oh i wish i was in NY really wants to visit tiffany 5th av


----------



## dancingtiffany

BlueLoula said:


> Oh i wish i was in NY really wants to visit tiffany 5th av



Same here! I want to go back to NY (I was too young and didn't really care about Tiffany's the first time I did) just to go to Tiffany's 5th Ave. I first want to have breakfast there, just like what Holly Golightly would do every morning. Then, I would go back and enter their store. Oooooohhhhh... Someday! I'll save up so I can buy a big purchase when I go there :giggles:


----------



## Myrkur

dancingtiffany said:
			
		

> Same here! I want to go back to NY (I was too young and didn't really care about Tiffany's the first time I did) just to go to Tiffany's 5th Ave. I first want to have breakfast there, just like what Holly Golightly would do every morning. Then, I would go back and enter their store. Oooooohhhhh... Someday! I'll save up so I can buy a big purchase when I go there :giggles:



I'm going next year!!! Like a dream come true  and I'm going to have breakfast at tiffany's haha


----------



## BlueLoula

dancingtiffany said:
			
		

> Same here! I want to go back to NY (I was too young and didn't really care about Tiffany's the first time I did) just to go to Tiffany's 5th Ave. I first want to have breakfast there, just like what Holly Golightly would do every morning. Then, I would go back and enter their store. Oooooohhhhh... Someday! I'll save up so I can buy a big purchase when I go there :giggles:



I will save too for this moment lololol
Ohhhh i wishhhh am so far hehehe


----------



## LVoeletters

I love going to that flagship store! But if its a big purchase I usually have it shipped to NH to save on tax!


----------



## restricter

Well...darn.  Now I have to pop into the Wall Street store during lunch to see these anniversary charms and the penguin.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> here is a pic of one of them. its the medallion in opaque silver with Tiffany written in script



Wow..........you are killing me! Lol I want it ALL!!!! Its Beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

I keep dreaming about the victoria earrings!!! Oh boy...


----------



## dancingtiffany

Myrkur said:
			
		

> I'm going next year!!! Like a dream come true  and I'm going to have breakfast at tiffany's haha



Yeaaah! Enjoy!!  I envy you. It's going to take a few years before I get to have Breakfast at Tiffany's LOL.


----------



## dancingtiffany

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> I will save too for this moment lololol
> Ohhhh i wishhhh am so far hehehe



So am I! But then again... Maybe that's a good thing. So I don't have easy access to their flagship store, then less temptations for me. LOL!


----------



## dancingtiffany

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I love going to that flagship store! But if its a big purchase I usually have it shipped to NH to save on tax!



If a foreigner buys in their flagship store, do they also get taxed? And do they still pay customs dues?


----------



## BlueLoula

I needddd a lock pendant medium size !! Lol


----------



## BlueLoula

Anybody has the pearl earings and the rtt bracelet ?? Can u post modeling pictures ? 
Thanks !!


----------



## advokaitplm

einseine said:


> Victoria earrings and bracelets!(@Professional Jeweller)
> 
> http://www.professionaljeweller.com/article-8157-jessica-biel-is-a-team-in-tiffanys/


Her dress is gorgeous.


----------



## LVoeletters

BlueLoula said:


> Anybody has the pearl earings and the rtt bracelet ?? Can u post modeling pictures ?
> Thanks !!



If you do a forum search you'll find a lot of modeling pics on both the earrings and the RTT.


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> If you do a forum search you'll find a lot of modeling pics on both the earrings and the RTT.



Thank u  will do


----------



## restricter

BelleofBaubles said:
			
		

> I was surprised when our store had them because it just opened this year. They had just gotten them in that day so it doesn't hurt to ask if they're in the back at your store.
> 
> I only have pics of the LE charm I bought. One shows the anniversary packaging (not a real big deal but I thought it was a nice touch). The other is as good of a close-up as I could get of the charm. It's really simple and I like that it could go on a charm bracelet or be worn with my initial notes  "e" charm (for DD) that I got for my first mama's day this year.



I blame you for my trip to Tiffany at lunch time.  That's all I'm saying.


----------



## merekat703

BelleofBaubles said:


> I was surprised when our store had them because it just opened this year. They had just gotten them in that day so it doesn't hurt to ask if they're in the back at your store.
> 
> I only have pics of the LE charm I bought. One shows the anniversary packaging (not a real big deal but I thought it was a nice touch). The other is as good of a close-up as I could get of the charm. It's really simple and I like that it could go on a charm bracelet or be worn with my initial notes "e" charm (for DD) that I got for my first mama's day this year.


 LOVE This!!! What are the price range for this collection?


----------



## BelleofBaubles

restricter said:


> I blame you for my trip to Tiffany at lunch time.  That's all I'm saying.



How did your lunch at Tiffany go? 




merekat703 said:


> LOVE This!!! What are the price range for this collection?



The silver were $100 (at least mine was and I'm assuming they were all about that). I saw the gold ones first, which were so fabulous. Those were undoubtedly more but I couldn't tell you their price point.


----------



## dancingtiffany

BelleofBaubles said:


> I was surprised when our store had them because it just opened this year. They had just gotten them in that day so it doesn't hurt to ask if they're in the back at your store.
> 
> I only have pics of the LE charm I bought. One shows the anniversary packaging (not a real big deal but I thought it was a nice touch). The other is as good of a close-up as I could get of the charm. It's really simple and I like that it could go on a charm bracelet or be worn with my initial notes  "e" charm (for DD) that I got for my first mama's day this year.



I just called our store and the LE charms are not yet available. And it seems like they have not even heard about it. Now I have my doubts as to whether they'll ever be available here. :cry:


----------



## Aussiegal

dancingtiffany said:


> I just called our store and the LE charms are not yet available. And it seems like they have not even heard about it. Now I have my doubts as to whether they'll ever be available here. :cry:


they will be up on the website soon  i think they just had them in the 5th ave store for now


----------



## merekat703

BelleofBaubles said:


> How did your lunch at Tiffany go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The silver were $100 (at least mine was and I'm assuming they were all about that). I saw the gold ones first, which were so fabulous. Those were undoubtedly more but I couldn't tell you their price point.


 Nice! were there other designs?


----------



## dancingtiffany

Aussiegal said:


> they will be up on the website soon  i think they just had them in the 5th ave store for now



LOL. I'm just excited and anxious whether they'll offer it here.  

I remember not getting a limited edition piece (not jewelry) in the past and regretting not doing so ever since. So, I try not to let any opportunity pass my way, lest I regret it again.  However, I don't want to ask my cousin to buy it from me in the U.S. because I want to see it in in real life first. Sometimes, Tiffany pieces look differently in person (at least some of those on their website). 

Anyway, thank you for all your replies!


----------



## LVoeletters

Are the only LE charms or do they include other pieces? I need to get my tush down there!


----------



## BlueLoula

What is LE ??


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> What is LE ??



Limited Edition


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Limited Edition



Thx


----------



## dancingtiffany

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Are the only LE charms or do they include other pieces? I need to get my tush down there!



HI LV, if you happen to chance upon their store, please take pictures of these new LE pieces? heehee so excited to see the others that have not yet been posted here


----------



## merekat703

dancingtiffany said:


> HI LV, if you happen to chance upon their store, please take pictures of these new LE pieces? heehee so excited to see the others that have not yet been posted here


 Oh me too! I called my husband to see if he would go to Tiffanys while hes on his work trip but they weren't open. Are the new charms in all the stores?


----------



## merekat703

I found Tiffany sunglasses at my sunglass hut outlet... on clearance!! Plus I had my $20 off birthday coupon, I was so excited.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

merekat703 said:
			
		

> I found Tiffany sunglasses at my sunglass hut outlet... on clearance!! Plus I had my $20 off birthday coupon, I was so excited.



YOU LUCKY DUCK!!!! Lmao-I am jealous! Pictures PLZ


----------



## restricter

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> they will be up on the website soon  i think they just had them in the 5th ave store for now



Wall Street has them too.


----------



## restricter

dancingtiffany said:
			
		

> HI LV, if you happen to chance upon their store, please take pictures of these new LE pieces? heehee so excited to see the others that have not yet been posted here



I was a pig and bought 3 -- all except the engagement ring.  Pics tonight, if I'm not working late again.


----------



## BlueLoula

restricter said:
			
		

> I was a pig and bought 3 -- all except the engagement ring.  Pics tonight, if I'm not working late again.



Yahooooooo cant wait


----------



## BlueLoula

I might pick up the bead earings tonight !!


----------



## dancingtiffany

restricter said:


> I was a pig and bought 3 -- all except the engagement ring.  Pics tonight, if I'm not working late again.



Excited to see it! Thanks you!


----------



## BelleofBaubles

merekat703 said:


> Nice! were there other designs?



There are 4 charm designs:

* the little blue box one (that I bought)
* the disc with Tiffany's written signature (that someone shared before me on here)
* a square one with the profile of the Tiffany engagement ring setting
*a disc with the word "Tiffany" and the dates underneath (if I'm remembering correctly)


----------



## merekat703

BelleofBaubles said:


> There are 4 charm designs:
> 
> * the little blue box one (that I bought)
> * the disc with Tiffany's written signature (that someone shared before me on here)
> * a square one with the profile of the Tiffany engagement ring setting
> *a disc with the word "Tiffany" and the dates underneath (if I'm remembering correctly)


 Thanks! I want the box one, when will they be online?


----------



## kiana904

Hi ladies,

Since I can't start a thread yet, I thought this was the more appropriate place to ask mu question regarding Tiffany sterling silver jewelry. Do any of you wear yours daily or almost regularly? If so, how does it hold out? I have a sterling silver bead  w/ heart that I'd love to wear / stack w other pieces more often but was afraid that it will tarnish w more reg wear. I did notice that it is not as shiny as when I first got it a wk after wearing it. But that was also yrs ago. The bracelet still looks good but I do use the polishing clith each time I put it back in the pouch for storage. Just feels like a lot of work sometimes. I don't have to do that a lot w my gold pieces. I never owned sterling silver before - this was my first coz I really liked it when I saw it & thought I'd take the plunge. So was wondering how you take good care of your sterling silver pieces. Any tips will be helpful. Who knows, if this finally works out, I might look at adding my Tiffany's sterling silver collection. TIA!


----------



## Myrkur

restricter said:
			
		

> I was a pig and bought 3 -- all except the engagement ring.  Pics tonight, if I'm not working late again.



Whoo show me


----------



## AntiqueShopper

kiana904 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Since I can't start a thread yet, I thought this was the more appropriate place to ask mu question regarding Tiffany sterling silver jewelry. Do any of you wear yours daily or almost regularly? If so, how does it hold out? I have a sterling silver bead w/ heart that I'd love to wear / stack w other pieces more often but was afraid that it will tarnish w more reg wear. I did notice that it is not as shiny as when I first got it a wk after wearing it. But that was also yrs ago. The bracelet still looks good but I do use the polishing clith each time I put it back in the pouch for storage. Just feels like a lot of work sometimes. I don't have to do that a lot w my gold pieces. I never owned sterling silver before - this was my first coz I really liked it when I saw it & thought I'd take the plunge. So was wondering how you take good care of your sterling silver pieces. Any tips will be helpful. Who knows, if this finally works out, I might look at adding my Tiffany's sterling silver collection. TIA!


 
Tiffany sterling silver is very beautiful.  I have pieces for years that look beautiful.  It holds up very well, and silver should be warn often.  Wearing a piece of silver actually helps to prevent it from tarnishing.  Just try to avoid perfumes or lotions as these products help to quicken the tarnishing process.  I do recommend using the polishing cloth at least once a week.  This will also help the piece keep its beauty.  In addition, I store my silver in the following item:  http://www.amazon.com/Jewelry-Organ...1347648731&sr=8-1&keywords=silver+safe+keeper .  Keeping it in this product also prevents it from tarnishing.


----------



## kiana904

AntiqueShopper said:
			
		

> Tiffany sterling silver is very beautiful.  I have pieces for years that look beautiful.  It holds up very well, and silver should be warn often.  Wearing a piece of silver actually helps to prevent it from tarnishing.  Just try to avoid perfumes or lotions as these products help to quicken the tarnishing process.  I do recommend using the polishing cloth at least once a week.  This will also help the piece keep its beauty.  In addition, I store my silver in the following item:  http://www.amazon.com/Jewelry-Organizer-Black-Lined-Tarnish/dp/B003L1Z316/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347648731&sr=8-1&keywords=silver+safe+keeper .  Keeping it in this product also prevents it from tarnishing.



How about sweat, water & soap? Is it ok for it to come in contact w it (i.e. washing my hands, sweat possibly on a hot day)?  Do you have to take it back to Tiffany's to clean at some point? Do they charge for this service? My polishing cloth is really dirty from multiple uses now. Might need to get a new one. Is the cloth better than the liquid that they have for cleaning? Or do you use some other product to clean your pieces? Thanks again!


----------



## kiana904

Forgot to ask, is it ok to stack sterling silver w gold pieces... wondering if ok for different composition pieces to be worn together...it won't cause any harm to one another when they come in contact, will they? Might be a silly question or some misconception I have on my head. But thought it won't hurt to ask.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

kiana904 said:


> How about sweat, water & soap? Is it ok for it to come in contact w it (i.e. washing my hands, sweat possibly on a hot day)? Do you have to take it back to Tiffany's to clean at some point? Do they charge for this service? My polishing cloth is really dirty from multiple uses now. Might need to get a new one. Is the cloth better than the liquid that they have for cleaning? Or do you use some other product to clean your pieces? Thanks again!


 

1.  You can get sweat and soap and water on your pieces.  Personally, I do not shower with sterling silver.  Many people do, but I feel that it needs to be cleaned more often then.

2. You can take it back to Tiffany's to clean or you can buy there cleaning products.  I recommend the spray and polishing cloth.  The polishing cloth is Tiffany Blue.    Be careful of which cleaners you use, because if it is the wrong cleaner, it may react with the metal.  

3.  The polishing cloth, IMHO, is used for daily/weekly cleaning.  Sprays or liquid cleaners are used for monthly cleaning.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

kiana904 said:


> Forgot to ask, is it ok to stack sterling silver w gold pieces... wondering if ok for different composition pieces to be worn together...it won't cause any harm to one another when they come in contact, will they? Might be a silly question or some misconception I have on my head. But thought it won't hurt to ask.


 
You can stack sterling silver and gold pieces.  Tiffany makes pieces that intertwine with this combination.


----------



## kiana904

Thanks, AntiqueShopper!  Very helpful. Appreciate it.


----------



## BlueLoula

kiana904 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> Since I can't start a thread yet, I thought this was the more appropriate place to ask mu question regarding Tiffany sterling silver jewelry. Do any of you wear yours daily or almost regularly? If so, how does it hold out? I have a sterling silver bead  w/ heart that I'd love to wear / stack w other pieces more often but was afraid that it will tarnish w more reg wear. I did notice that it is not as shiny as when I first got it a wk after wearing it. But that was also yrs ago. The bracelet still looks good but I do use the polishing clith each time I put it back in the pouch for storage. Just feels like a lot of work sometimes. I don't have to do that a lot w my gold pieces. I never owned sterling silver before - this was my first coz I really liked it when I saw it & thought I'd take the plunge. So was wondering how you take good care of your sterling silver pieces. Any tips will be helpful. Who knows, if this finally works out, I might look at adding my Tiffany's sterling silver collection. TIA!



I do wear them 24/24 i never remove them since i used a product name silvo ! 
No tarnish and shiny , its a tarnish guard and works !!
I wear bracelet and necklace with no worries and even shower with them !!


----------



## kiana904

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> I do wear them 24/24 i never remove them since i used a product name silvo !
> No tarnish and shiny , its a tarnish guard and works !!
> I wear bracelet and necklace with no worries and even shower with them !!



How often do you use the Silvo product? Is it totally safe to use & does not react w the jewelry?


----------



## merekat703

@PinkCornbread said:


> YOU LUCKY DUCK!!!! Lmao-I am jealous! Pictures PLZ


 I will post some pics for you!



kiana904 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Since I can't start a thread yet, I thought this was the more appropriate place to ask mu question regarding Tiffany sterling silver jewelry. Do any of you wear yours daily or almost regularly? If so, how does it hold out? I have a sterling silver bead w/ heart that I'd love to wear / stack w other pieces more often but was afraid that it will tarnish w more reg wear. I did notice that it is not as shiny as when I first got it a wk after wearing it. But that was also yrs ago. The bracelet still looks good but I do use the polishing clith each time I put it back in the pouch for storage. Just feels like a lot of work sometimes. I don't have to do that a lot w my gold pieces. I never owned sterling silver before - this was my first coz I really liked it when I saw it & thought I'd take the plunge. So was wondering how you take good care of your sterling silver pieces. Any tips will be helpful. Who knows, if this finally works out, I might look at adding my Tiffany's sterling silver collection. TIA!


 I have worn the same 3 bracelets for the past 3 years strait. In the shower, swiming at the beach, etc and they haven't tarnished or been ruined. They are stacked so there is some light scratching but they look perfect. I rarely ever take them off or clean them.


----------



## merekat703

My New sunglasses!


----------



## kiana904

merekat703 said:
			
		

> My New sunglasses!



Gorgeous! Looks really great on you!


----------



## restricter

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Whoo show me



One more day.  Just exchanged them for the Rubedo versions and my store needed to order one.  It's waiting for me!  Yay!


----------



## merekat703

kiana904 said:


> Gorgeous! Looks really great on you!


 Thanks!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

merekat703 said:
			
		

> My New sunglasses!



Oh WOW!!!!!! They look sooooooo pretty on you!!!!!!!! (loving the necklace too


----------



## Maukalani

merekat703 said:
			
		

> My New sunglasses!



Love this--I'm not a shades person, just one of my quirks, but I love them on others and it looks fantastic on you! Your skin is so pretty, too...


----------



## merekat703

@PinkCornbread said:


> Oh WOW!!!!!! They look sooooooo pretty on you!!!!!!!! (loving the necklace too


 


Maukalani said:


> Love this--I'm not a shades person, just one of my quirks, but I love them on others and it looks fantastic on you! Your skin is so pretty, too...


 


Aww thanks!  I really love them! I was super excited to find them at the outlet and on clearance too!


----------



## Maukalani

merekat703 said:
			
		

> Aww thanks!  I really love them! I was super excited to find them at the outlet and on clearance too!



Clearance makes it even better! I'd be excited too


----------



## BlueLoula

kiana904 said:
			
		

> How often do you use the Silvo product? Is it totally safe to use & does not react w the jewelry?



No its safe its a silver product  i used it once and its been also a month i didnt use again my jewelery still clean !!


----------



## BlueLoula

merekat703 said:
			
		

> My New sunglasses!



Ohhhh me jealous lol no sunglasses available in my area


----------



## BlueLoula

Hello ladies 
I discovered that am addicted to tiffany silver collection ! I love the pendant , the bracelet and everything its just amazing !!!!!
Im considering collecting them !! Can we do a tiffany silver collection like stamps collection lolololol 
....Sight ....
Goung today to the store and hope to bring back something with me hihihihi


----------



## Kissmark

merekat703 said:
			
		

> My New sunglasses!



Love the shade on you! And yeah you do have great skin!


----------



## merekat703

Kissmark said:


> Love the shade on you! And yeah you do have great skin!


 Aww thanks!


----------



## restricter

I picked these up yesterday at my favorite vintage jeweler's shop.  They are 18k over blackened silver, from the 1970s and the original owner had them for over 30 years.  Just goes to show you that what's old becomes new again.


----------



## Junkenpo

that is sooo cool!


----------



## MrsTGreen

merekat703 said:


> My New sunglasses!



You look great! Love the pendant!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

restricter said:


> I picked these up yesterday at my favorite vintage jeweler's shop.  They are 18k over blackened silver, from the 1970s and the original owner had them for over 30 years.  Just goes to show you that what's old becomes new again.



Love to see a modeling pic


----------



## merekat703

Tiffany action shot my husband took!


----------



## Kissmark

merekat703 said:
			
		

> Tiffany action shot my husband took!



Love this shot lol


----------



## Kissmark

I have a quick question: I see on some RTT bracelets on the charm it says "please return to Tiffany" etc, but on other charms it's just a plain heart shaped charm with no words. Are they just different  versions of the same bracelets? Or is one the older version? Is one more expensive than the other? Thanks


----------



## BlueLoula

Kissmark said:
			
		

> I have a quick question: I see on some RTT bracelets on the charm it says "please return to Tiffany" etc, but on other charms it's just a plain heart shaped charm with no words. Are they just different  versions of the same bracelets? Or is one the older version? Is one more expensive than the other? Thanks



Its not the same bracelet both r available , u can take it plain or with rtt engraved its up to u


----------



## LVoeletters

How much do you ladies think tiffanys will cost me to get my mini heart put back on a bracelet? The worst problem is I can't even find the chain! They just snipped the little ring and broke apart the mini mini rose gold heart from the chain bracelet...


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> How much do you ladies think tiffanys will cost me to get my mini heart put back on a bracelet? The worst problem is I can't even find the chain! They just snipped the little ring and broke apart the mini mini rose gold heart from the chain bracelet...



I dont think this will cost much they will put a ring  thats all , but gold ! 
Was curious , u only wear gold ??
And y u removed the heart?


----------



## BlueLoula

I decided what i wanted from tiffany !!! I want the heart lock mini pendant in yg with the medium vintage lock ss and yg !!!
I think they will layer well together ! 
Cant wait !!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Does anyone here have a two-tone lock?  I have the tiniest one in silver & rose gold, and it seems like the area surrounding the rose gold bit is discoloured.    I really wanted to purchase the medium two-tone vintage lock , but I'm concerned that this discolouration will happen to it as well...

Don't have the lock with me to take a picture, but I will take one tonight.


----------



## BlueLoula

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Does anyone here have a two-tone lock?  I have the tiniest one in silver & rose gold, and it seems like the area surrounding the rose gold bit is discoloured.    I really wanted to purchase the medium two-tone vintage lock , but I'm concerned that this discolouration will happen to it as well...
> 
> Don't have the lock with me to take a picture, but I will take one tonight.



Ohhhhhh i was about to buy it !!!!! Now am thinking again !!!
Waiting for ur pic !!


----------



## affairoftheart

faintlymacabre said:


> Does anyone here have a two-tone lock?  I have the tiniest one in silver & rose gold, and it seems like the area surrounding the rose gold bit is discoloured.    I really wanted to purchase the medium two-tone vintage lock , but I'm concerned that this discolouration will happen to it as well...
> 
> Don't have the lock with me to take a picture, but I will take one tonight.



I think discolouration is a fairly common issue for Tiffany? Most of my Tiffanys discoloured, whether daily wear or not. I think that is not too big of a issue. Just polish it every now and then and bring it to Tiffany for cleaning every 6 months or a year and tadah! It is like brand new.


----------



## faintlymacabre

affairoftheart said:


> I think discolouration is a fairly common issue for Tiffany? Most of my Tiffanys discoloured, whether daily wear or not. I think that is not too big of a issue. Just polish it every now and then and bring it to Tiffany for cleaning every 6 months or a year and tadah! It is like brand new.



I don't know...  This is a very specific, yellowish discolouration surrounding the rose gold piece on the silver lock.  The rest of the lock and the bracelet are perfectly fine!  I'm sort of thinking it might be due to whatever was used to bond the rose gold to the silver?

I store everything in the pouches, and so far not a single other Tiffany item has discoloured.


----------



## affairoftheart

faintlymacabre said:


> I don't know...  This is a very specific, yellowish discolouration surrounding the rose gold piece on the silver lock.  The rest of the lock and the bracelet are perfectly fine!  I'm sort of thinking it might be due to whatever was used to bond the rose gold to the silver?
> 
> I store everything in the pouches, and so far not a single other Tiffany item has discoloured.



It sound weird. Maybe bring it back to Tiffany and let the SA have a look?

For me, my necklaces (just the necklace itself) tarnishes even if I store them in the pouch. I mentioned it to my SA and she told me that it is not ideal to store the jewelry in the pouch for long. We should take it out every now and then.


----------



## cupcake34

Has anyone seen this bracelet IRL?

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+287458-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=GRP05857


----------



## BlueLoula

Addiction ??? Ohhhh yeahhhhh


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## merekat703

BelleofBaubles said:


> I was surprised when our store had them because it just opened this year. They had just gotten them in that day so it doesn't hurt to ask if they're in the back at your store.
> 
> I only have pics of the LE charm I bought. One shows the anniversary packaging (not a real big deal but I thought it was a nice touch). The other is as good of a close-up as I could get of the charm. It's really simple and I like that it could go on a charm bracelet or be worn with my initial notes  "e" charm (for DD) that I got for my first mama's day this year.


I just ordered this one thought the 1-800 number! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## MyDogTink

Does anyone know where I can find vintage Tiffany? My mom is looking for the bow brooch with aquamarine from around the 1950s. We saw one in a jewelry store in Newport, RI but she passed. I know Ross- Simmons has estate jewelry but I didn't see a similar piece on their website.  Thanks!


----------



## aSayasithx31

Hi ladies!
I was wondering for the Tiffany & Co. 1837 ring on the inside does it say:
1997Tiffany&co or 1997tiffany&co925 or both
Because I'm very confused about this matter.


----------



## affairoftheart

aSayasithx31 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I was wondering for the Tiffany & Co. 1837 ring on the inside does it say:
> 1997Tiffany&co or 1997tiffany&co925 or both
> Because I'm very confused about this matter.



I have the narrow ring (http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shoppin...5-p+8-c+288191-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+) and mine says 'Tiffany & Co. 925'. No 1997. Hope that helps!


----------



## aSayasithx31

affairoftheart said:


> I have the narrow ring (http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shoppin...5-p+8-c+288191-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+) and mine says 'Tiffany & Co. 925'. No 1997. Hope that helps!



Thanks


----------



## LVoeletters

BlueLoula said:


> Addiction ??? Ohhhh yeahhhhh
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876973



I like how they did this layering... I think it would look very gaudy if someone tried to wear this like this everyday unless they were wearing crisp taylored clothing and were minimal with everything else. But like light jeans, tee shirt and jewelry everywhere with this look would just implode. Like if they piled on the three necklaces I love that they kept it simple everywhere else how chic!  Or even the lock bracelet its a statement piece... but its the ONLY statement the woman is wearing. It's very cool. Where did you find these pics?

 I like either the one/2 pieces statement look or all all around daintier jewelry that keeps everything in balance. Whenever i see someone who looks like they are trying to wear their whole collection at once I always imagine what coco chanel would do if she saw them in person.


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I like how they did this layering... I think it would look very gaudy if someone tried to wear this like this everyday unless they were wearing crisp taylored clothing and were minimal with everything else. But like light jeans, tee shirt and jewelry everywhere with this look would just implode. Like if they piled on the three necklaces I love that they kept it simple everywhere else how chic!  Or even the lock bracelet its a statement piece... but its the ONLY statement the woman is wearing. It's very cool. Where did you find these pics?
> 
> I like either the one/2 pieces statement look or all all around daintier jewelry that keeps everything in balance. Whenever i see someone who looks like they are trying to wear their whole collection at once I always imagine what coco chanel would do if she saw them in person.



Its pictures from tiffany locks look book ( facebook !!! ) lol
I do wear a lot of jewelery at once and i love it  i dont think coco chanel will ever catch me lolololololololololol


----------



## BlueLoula

I have a new addition todayyyyy yayyyy will tell u more later  am happyyyy !!!


----------



## twitspie

Tiffany's just posted this divine photo on fb


----------



## BlueLoula

twitspie said:
			
		

> Tiffany's just posted this divine photo on fb



Yes i saw it amazinggggggggggg !!!


----------



## BlueLoula

I got the lock emblem medium size so happyyyy




Yaaay lolol


----------



## Myrkur

twitspie said:


> Tiffany's just posted this divine photo on fb


----------



## @PinkCornbread

twitspie said:
			
		

> Tiffany's just posted this divine photo on fb



...........SPEECHLESS (and that NEVER happens!)


----------



## ririan

BlueLoula said:


> I got the lock emblem medium size so happyyyy
> 
> View attachment 1878247
> 
> 
> Yaaay lolol



You look amazing!


----------



## einseine

twitspie said:


> Tiffany's just posted this divine photo on fb


 
A PG butterfly on the diamond key!!!


----------



## dancingtiffany

twitspie said:
			
		

> Tiffany's just posted this divine photo on fb



Wow! Gorgeous! It's soooooooo lovely!


----------



## merekat703

BlueLoula said:


> I got the lock emblem medium size so happyyyy
> 
> View attachment 1878247
> 
> 
> Yaaay lolol


 Which key is that? Is it the small or large?


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:
			
		

> A PG butterfly on the diamond key!!!



I die


----------



## BlueLoula

merekat703 said:
			
		

> Which key is that? Is it the small or large?



The small oval key dont know y seems big in the pic !!! Lolol


----------



## Tiffanylady

I am soooooo excited to have found another Tiffany thread! Yay!


----------



## darkangel07760

I need a tiffany lock. Oi!


----------



## BlueLoula

darkangel07760 said:


> I need a tiffany lock. Oi!


i just bought one and i need a second one loolol
addictiveeeeee lol


----------



## BlueLoula

i saw yesterday the infinity necklace in store i loved it but am not sure !! anyone have it ?? if yes can u post modeling pics would love to see  ??
i didnt try it on  i should have ............


----------



## Aussiegal

i have the bracelet :sunnies


----------



## BlueLoula

Aussiegal said:


> i have the bracelet :sunnies



i have it too lol


----------



## Aussiegal

ohh lol...tres bien!


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

ririan said:
			
		

> You look amazing!



I a


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

ririan said:
			
		

> You look amazing!



I agree!  Love this!


----------



## BlueLoula

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> ohh lol...tres bien!



Oui oui tres bien lol


----------



## surfergirljen

I think I NEED the victoria earrings...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

surfergirljen said:


> I think I NEED the victoria earrings...


 
The Victoria Collection is awesome!!!!  I love my pendant, and one day I plan to add a pair of earrings.


----------



## MatAllston

surfergirljen said:


> I think I NEED the victoria earrings...


 
Me too in medium size. I'm saving up for them but I keep getting distracted with other purchases


----------



## BlueLoula

Today am cleaning my silver lol
And i enjoy hehehehe


----------



## LVoeletters

surfergirljen said:


> I think I NEED the victoria earrings...



You and me both!!! I just can't decide whether I should save for the tiffany ones or get it from a jeweler and put the rest toward frivole!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

LVoeletters said:


> You and me both!!! I just can't decide whether I should save for the tiffany ones or get it from a jeweler and put the rest toward frivole!


 
Get the Tiffany ones.  They are one of Tiffany's signature designs.


----------



## BlueLoula

Ladies need your help again !! as not available in my area,
i ordered the diamond by the yard style from my local jeweler !! am really scared how it will look !! 
i ordered white gold 0.08 ct  cause i am expecting to do another one bigger to layer 
can u post pics of ur dbty 0.08 any mod pics ???
would help me a lot !
thanks 
i open a new thread please help with ur pics


----------



## legaldiva

I'm plotting hte next charm to add to my bracelet.  I have the blank heart tag & the black high heel ... probably the Eiffel Tower charm.

I wish they had a running shoe in the tiffany blue.  How cute would that be??


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Ladies need your help again !! as not available in my area,
> i ordered the diamond by the yard style from my local jeweler !! am really scared how it will look !!
> i ordered white gold 0.08 ct  cause i am expecting to do another one bigger to layer
> can u post pics of ur dbty 0.08 any mod pics ???
> would help me a lot !
> thanks
> i open a new thread please help with ur pics



I have a sterling dbty from Tiffany's, but I think the style varies. My bezel is quite thick, but I think the gold version has a thinner one.


----------



## merekat703

I got my charm today!


----------



## MrsTGreen

merekat703 said:


> I got my charm today!


 
Very pretty!


----------



## surfergirljen

Eeeee! Just ordered some Victoria earrings in large today!! Will be a week or two for them to arrive, am so excited. My SA has some and I've ALWAYS admired them! So classic and wearable for all occasions!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone own the WG daisy bracelet with diamonds and wouldn't mind sharing a photo as suddenly I have developed an urge for this piece!!!


----------



## etk123

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> Eeeee! Just ordered some Victoria earrings in large today!! Will be a week or two for them to arrive, am so excited. My SA has some and I've ALWAYS admired them! So classic and wearable for all occasions!!



Yay yay yay!!! I just tried them on in the medium and sadly they weren't for me. My piercings angle down and they looked droopy.  But they're absolutely stunning!!! Can't wait to see them!

On another note....when my sa was ringing us up she said PRICE INCREASE is coming September 29th. She said mostly on fine jewelry. I'm in the US, she didn't mention anywhere else. And I didn't think to ask, sorry girls. So get shopping now everyone!!


----------



## cupcake34

A few weeks ago, there has been a price increase in Europe.

They will not do it again here now surely, will they?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> A PG butterfly on the diamond key!!!



I ADORE this butterfly key, DH just gave it to me as one of my Bday gifts from him & I haven't been able to stop wearing it, the SA told my DH I was very lucky to have one due to it being very limited! T&Co really makes the most divine keys! The little rose gold butterfly has 5 pink diamonds on it, they are small but I must admit the pink shade of the diamonds is perfect not too dark & not too light!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I ADORE this butterfly key, DH just gave it to me as one of my Bday gifts from him & I haven't been able to stop wearing it, the SA told my DH I was very lucky to have one due to it being very limited! T&Co really makes the most divine keys! The little rose gold butterfly has 5 pink diamonds on it, they are small but I must admit the pink shade of the diamonds is perfect not too dark & not too light!!!


please post pics!!! congrats!!! wow what a great DH!! And best of all happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## dancingtiffany

merekat703 said:
			
		

> I got my charm today!



You finally got one! Lovely! Congrats!  They still don't have the LE charms in mine. Too bad for me, but good news for my pocket. LOL


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Sprinkles&Bling said:
			
		

> I ADORE this butterfly key, DH just gave it to me as one of my Bday gifts from him & I haven't been able to stop wearing it, the SA told my DH I was very lucky to have one due to it being very limited! T&Co really makes the most divine keys! The little rose gold butterfly has 5 pink diamonds on it, they are small but I must admit the pink shade of the diamonds is perfect not too dark & not too light!!!



Aww That was so sweet of your hubby! Happy Birthday!


----------



## dancingtiffany

Sprinkles&Bling said:
			
		

> I ADORE this butterfly key, DH just gave it to me as one of my Bday gifts from him & I haven't been able to stop wearing it, the SA told my DH I was very lucky to have one due to it being very limited! T&Co really makes the most divine keys! The little rose gold butterfly has 5 pink diamonds on it, they are small but I must admit the pink shade of the diamonds is perfect not too dark & not too light!!!



Happy birthday!  Please do post pictures of your new treasure!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

LVoeletters said:


> please post pics!!! congrats!!! wow what a great DH!! And best of all happy birthday!!!!!



You're always super sweet, thank you!!! I will post pics asap, I'm waiting on my new iPhone 5 to arrive so I can take the pics with it & try it hehe, my regular camera isn't that great


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

@PinkCornbread said:


> Aww That was so sweet of your hubby! Happy Birthday!



Thanks sweetie I appreciate it! I love all of your pics you have posted btw, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

dancingtiffany said:


> Happy birthday!  Please do post pictures of your new treasure!!



Thanks hun, I will post some very soon!


----------



## ChiChi143

Does anyone have the silver love necklace?  I really like it but am afraid it may be too small.


----------



## dancingtiffany

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> i saw yesterday the infinity necklace in store i loved it but am not sure !! anyone have it ?? if yes can u post modeling pics would love to see  ??
> i didnt try it on  i should have ............



Hi BlueLoula! Here's the SS Tiffany Infinity pendant  You should try it. I know that you also love the Infinity design like me.


----------



## BlueLoula

dancingtiffany said:
			
		

> Hi BlueLoula! Here's the SS Tiffany Infinity pendant  You should try it. I know that you also love the Infinity design like me.



Ohhh thank u 
I love it !! Amazing necklace !


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Hello ladies
> I discovered that am addicted to tiffany silver collection ! I love the pendant , the bracelet and everything its just amazing !!!!!
> Im considering collecting them !! Can we do a tiffany silver collection like stamps collection lolololol
> ....Sight ....
> Goung today to the store and hope to bring back something with me hihihihi



Seems like I have found a "partner in crime" lol! I am also obsessed with Tiffany silver and yes, my dear, collect away! I figure they make me happy and they are sure cheaper than a therapist! Lol I love your pieces and you already have a great collection!  I wish I lived closer to a Tiffany's, but the nearest one is about 4 hours away, so my shopping is all done online


----------



## Tiffanylady

Kissmark said:
			
		

> I have a quick question: I see on some RTT bracelets on the charm it says "please return to Tiffany" etc, but on other charms it's just a plain heart shaped charm with no words. Are they just different  versions of the same bracelets? Or is one the older version? Is one more expensive than the other? Thanks



Hi Kissmark, the plain heart charms ones are not engraved so you can costume engrave them, if your heart so desire! I have 2 sets of the plain heart ones, the ones with a regular clasp (which is on the back) and the ones with the toggle enclosure (which is fastened on the front). The hearts only have a tiny Tiffany&Co engraved on them. As far as price, I do not think they vary too much. My RTT set is the oval shape, and I have a circle tag bracelet as well, and they were really comparable price wise. Which ones are you looking into getting? Let me know if you would like a modeling picture of any one the ones I have


----------



## Tiffanylady

legaldiva said:
			
		

> Excellent--I just got deeper into my own Tiffany addiction.  So far I'm only into the silver, but I am OBSESSED with the Somerset collection.
> 
> I also just got the "return to tiffany" aviators.  They are GORGEOUS without the crass logo, and a great price.



I am also OBSESSED with the Somerset collection! I currently own the knot earrings and the bangle... But I have hinted to my DH that I NEED the necklace and the hoop earrings lol!! Do you have them? If so, could you post some modeling pics?


----------



## Tiffanylady

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> I know right!? I'm a goner and I just need to suck it up and buy it LOL
> 
> I think it's my HG item



Do it Candice0985! You know, I have "lusted" after a few pieces and there is nothing like the feeling you get when you FINALLY save enough $ to buy it! It's just amazing! Have you tried looking for a PRE-loved bee necklace on eBay? I have bought some of my pieces there and since eBay guarantees authenticity your your money back it seems to be a win win


----------



## restricter

merekat703 said:
			
		

> I got my charm today!



Congratulations!  It looks lovely on you!


----------



## MrsTGreen

dancingtiffany said:


> Hi BlueLoula! Here's the SS Tiffany Infinity pendant  You should try it. I know that you also love the Infinity design like me.
> 
> View attachment 1883316



Looks great on you. I've tried this necklace on several times but I didn't like the way it looks on me. I do like the bracelet!


----------



## merekat703

dancingtiffany said:


> Hi BlueLoula! Here's the SS Tiffany Infinity pendant  You should try it. I know that you also love the Infinity design like me.
> 
> View attachment 1883316


 Love it. I put that on my christmas list!


----------



## dancingtiffany

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Looks great on you. I've tried this necklace on several times but I didn't like the way it looks on me. I do like the bracelet!



Thank you!  This was the first piece that I fell in love with. I had trouble looking for it coz it's not available here. I just found the SS version when I travelled abroad. I just love infinity designs.


----------



## BlueLoula

dancingtiffany said:
			
		

> Thank you!  This was the first piece that I fell in love with. I had trouble looking for it coz it's not available here. I just found the SS version when I travelled abroad. I just love infinity designs.



Enjoy its beautiful !! Might commit a crime next week lololol and buy it  i found it in store !!!


----------



## lovechildmonste

dancingtiffany said:


> Hi BlueLoula! Here's the SS Tiffany Infinity pendant  You should try it. I know that you also love the Infinity design like me.
> 
> View attachment 1883316


 
Finally! An infinity modeling pic! I've been thinking of getting my first necklace from Tiffany and the infinity is one of my choices! Oh, it looks wonderful!


----------



## twitspie

dancingtiffany said:


> Happy birthday!  Please do post pictures of your new treasure!!



Congrats! Sprinkles&Bling!!!! Can't wait to see photos! x


----------



## cllb

Got a question for you guys about the bracelets and charms. I was just going to use my own, but when browsing the website I saw the return to tiffany pearl bracelet. The tag on it just seems to be like the charms, so I was wondering whether anyone knows if it's possible to get the charms soldered onto the pearl bracelet to make it into a charm bracelet.


----------



## dancingtiffany

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Enjoy its beautiful !! Might commit a crime next week lololol and buy it  i found it in store !!!



You should!  I love this piece because the symbol means a lot to me the same way that it means a lot to you because it's your anniversary!


----------



## dancingtiffany

lovechildmonste said:
			
		

> Finally! An infinity modeling pic! I've been thinking of getting my first necklace from Tiffany and the infinity is one of my choices! Oh, it looks wonderful!



Thank you!  You should try it in the store. It's wonderful!


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I ADORE this butterfly key, DH just gave it to me as one of my Bday gifts from him & I haven't been able to stop wearing it, the SA told my DH I was very lucky to have one due to it being very limited! T&Co really makes the most divine keys! The little rose gold butterfly has 5 pink diamonds on it, they are small but I must admit the pink shade of the diamonds is perfect not too dark & not too light!!!


 
Pics, not yet???


----------



## einseine

surfergirljen said:


> Eeeee! Just ordered some Victoria earrings in large today!! Will be a week or two for them to arrive, am so excited. My SA has some and I've ALWAYS admired them! So classic and wearable for all occasions!!


 
Congrats!!! Large ones!!! I want to see how the 1.84. ctw look on you!!! Can Not Wait!


----------



## Totz87

i lost again my tiffany heart from my ring 
i'm waiting to be in brisbane to pick up to tiffany


----------



## BlueLoula

Totz87 said:
			
		

> i lost again my tiffany heart from my ring
> i'm waiting to be in brisbane to pick up to tiffany



ohhhhh


----------



## @PinkCornbread

EBMIC, BLUELOULA, TIFFANYLADY, merekat703, Sprinkles&bling & DancingTiffany where R u guys? Lol I need advice-do you think that 2oval link chains would look weird together? I am getting my key (finally) & I wanna layer it w/my lock but I know that different textures and styles help distinguish the look---HELPPPPP!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> EBMIC, BLUELOULA, TIFFANYLADY, merekat703, Sprinkles&bling & DancingTiffany where R u guys? Lol I need advice-do you think that 2oval link chains would look weird together? I am getting my key (finally) & I wanna layer it w/my lock but I know that different textures and styles help distinguish the look---HELPPPPP!



Am here


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Am here



Okay so is 2 oval link chains too much together?


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Okay so is 2 oval link chains too much together?



Noooo not at all !!!! I love it 
Try and post pics hihihi
Lock and key ??


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Noooo not at all !!!! I love it
> Try and post pics hihihi
> Lock and key ??



Okay I will post pics.....I'm dragging my Hubby to Tiffany's to get it either today or tomorrow! (he's getting off easy this year for my Bday because it's all I asked for!)


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Okay I will post pics.....I'm dragging my Hubby to Tiffany's to get it either today or tomorrow! (he's getting off easy this year for my Bday because it's all I asked for!)



Yeahhhh get the key get the key lolololol let me know when its done


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

@PinkCornbread said:


> EBMIC, BLUELOULA, TIFFANYLADY, merekat703, Sprinkles&bling & DancingTiffany where R u guys? Lol I need advice-do you think that 2oval link chains would look weird together? I am getting my key (finally) & I wanna layer it w/my lock but I know that different textures and styles help distinguish the look---HELPPPPP!



What key are you getting? If the key isn't a big one I would think the two chains would look great together, it wouldn't be too much! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## BlueLoula

Sprinkles&Bling said:
			
		

> What key are you getting? If the key isn't a big one I would think the two chains would look great together, it wouldn't be too much! I can't wait to see it!



She has the big lock maybe medium key will layer well no ??


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Sprinkles&Bling said:
			
		

> What key are you getting? If the key isn't a big one I would think the two chains would look great together, it wouldn't be too much! I can't wait to see it!



Well....I'm torn between these 2(I hope I added the links right!) Lol but there both large. 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+3-c+573050-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+  OR http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+4-c+573050-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> She has the big lock maybe medium key will layer well no ??



Yeah I'm thinking I will bug my SA and just try on the whole store


----------



## cllb

The fleur de lis is beautifully designed


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm thinking I will bug my SA and just try on the whole store



Yes yes do lololol


----------



## @PinkCornbread

cllb said:
			
		

> The fleur de lis is beautifully designed



I know it's soooooo pretty!! There's a girl on here modeling it -here's the link http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/how-do-u-wear-ur-large-tiffany-keys-659639.html lol I hate being confused


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> EBMIC, BLUELOULA, TIFFANYLADY, merekat703, Sprinkles&bling & DancingTiffany where R u guys? Lol I need advice-do you think that 2oval link chains would look weird together? I am getting my key (finally) & I wanna layer it w/my lock but I know that different textures and styles help distinguish the look---HELPPPPP!



I think the would look great! I have 2 oval links, just different lengths, and I love it! Can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> I think the would look great! I have 2 oval links, just different lengths, and I love it! Can't wait to see them on you!



Okay thanks! Lol I was having a self doubt moment there & needed some assurance from the experts !!!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

@PinkCornbread said:


> Well....I'm torn between these 2(I hope I added the links right!) Lol but there both large.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+3-c+573050-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+  OR http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+4-c+573050-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



I really love the fleur de lis key, it will look lovely I'm sure! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Well....I'm torn between these 2(I hope I added the links right!) Lol but there both large.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP03290&mcat=148204&cid=573050&search_params=s+5-p+3-c+573050-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+  OR http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP02609&mcat=148204&cid=573050&search_params=s+5-p+4-c+573050-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Get the fleur de lis one, soooooo beautiful! I have the crown key coming today! I also have the large one  please post modeling pics once you get it!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Get the fleur de lis one, soooooo beautiful! I have the crown key coming today! I also have the large one  please post modeling pics once you get it!



Ohhhh the crown key! I will definitely post pics and you must too! I can't wait to see yours!!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Ohhhh the crown key! I will definitely post pics and you must too! I can't wait to see yours!!!



@PinkCornbread this is specially to you: 
2.5 inch crown key with oval link chain, and the same key but with the Venetian link necklace (you have to use it with one of the spring charm circle things)


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> @PinkCornbread this is specially to you:
> 2.5 inch crown key with oval link chain, and the same key but with the Venetian link necklace (you have to use it with one of the spring charm circle things)



Okay let me calm down from excitement here and gather my thoughts.....1st of all Your Key is ultra sexy, 2nd-thank u for taking the time to share it & 3rd but not least YOU HAVE HELP ME TO MAKE UP MY MIND!! I thought the oval link was too delicate looking for the larger Keys but it's Gorgeous! Your an angel-Thank u again!!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Okay let me calm down from excitement here and gather my thoughts.....1st of all Your Key is ultra sexy, 2nd-thank u for taking the time to share it & 3rd but not least YOU HAVE HELP ME TO MAKE UP MY MIND!! I thought the oval link was too delicate looking for the larger Keys but it's Gorgeous! Your an angel-Thank u again!!!



Oh @PinkCornbread, You make me smile! You are more than welcome and I am so glad you have decided! I CANT WAIT to see your key


----------



## dancingtiffany

@PinkCornbread said:


> Okay let me calm down from excitement here and gather my thoughts.....1st of all Your Key is ultra sexy, 2nd-thank u for taking the time to share it & 3rd but not least YOU HAVE HELP ME TO MAKE UP MY MIND!! I thought the oval link was too delicate looking for the larger Keys but it's Gorgeous! Your an angel-Thank u again!!!



Hi PinkCornbread. Sorry late reply, I'm in a different timezone  

The Fleur De Lis key pendant looks lovely! And I think the large key would look great on the Venetian Link chain.  It's more noticeable and won't look too delicate on your neck.


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Okay let me calm down from excitement here and gather my thoughts.....1st of all Your Key is ultra sexy, 2nd-thank u for taking the time to share it & 3rd but not least YOU HAVE HELP ME TO MAKE UP MY MIND!! I thought the oval link was too delicate looking for the larger Keys but it's Gorgeous! Your an angel-Thank u again!!!



Look what I found for you, @PinkCornbread:


----------



## Tiffanylady

Ladies, here is my new DREAM:
"Tiffany Enchant Dragonfly Key Pendant
Accented with a dragonfly of vibrant tanzanites, this diamond key pendant in platinum echoes the romantic sensibility that flourishes in the garden. 2" long. Round brilliant diamonds, carat total weight .67; marquise and round tanzanites, carat total weight .25."


----------



## dancingtiffany

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Look what I found for you, @PinkCornbread:



Wow! I love how she layered her keys!!  Beautiful!!


----------



## dancingtiffany

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Ladies, here is my new DREAM:
> "Tiffany Enchant Dragonfly Key Pendant
> Accented with a dragonfly of vibrant tanzanites, this diamond key pendant in platinum echoes the romantic sensibility that flourishes in the garden. 2" long. Round brilliant diamonds, carat total weight .67; marquise and round tanzanites, carat total weight .25."



I die. This looks amaaaaaaziiiiing.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Look what I found for you, @PinkCornbread:



Omg look how pretty the keys are layered! I can't wait to go to Tiffany's tomorrow!!!! Thank you for those pics!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Ladies, here is my new DREAM:
> "Tiffany Enchant Dragonfly Key Pendant
> Accented with a dragonfly of vibrant tanzanites, this diamond key pendant in platinum echoes the romantic sensibility that flourishes in the garden. 2" long. Round brilliant diamonds, carat total weight .67; marquise and round tanzanites, carat total weight .25."



........*WallSlide*........


----------



## @PinkCornbread

dancingtiffany said:
			
		

> Hi PinkCornbread. Sorry late reply, I'm in a different timezone
> 
> The Fleur De Lis key pendant looks lovely! And I think the large key would look great on the Venetian Link chain.  It's more noticeable and won't look too delicate on your neck.



Oh its okay, I know we are all over the place & times are different. Your right, the Venetian is a much heavier necklace and gives it a whole different look!


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> @PinkCornbread this is specially to you:
> 2.5 inch crown key with oval link chain, and the same key but with the Venetian link necklace (you have to use it with one of the spring charm circle things)


Beautiful!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread, you've got me started!!!! Lol! So, after i saw the pictures of the layered keys I played around with mine. The first picture is of my 30" fastened to my 18" oval link chain and wrapped around my neck, kinda of a winter look. The second is only the 30" wrapped around my neck with other keys. What do you think? I kanda of like it a lot! Lol


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## Tiffanylady

dancingtiffany said:
			
		

> I die. This looks amaaaaaaziiiiing.



I know, crazy! I am in love!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Okay let me calm down from excitement here and gather my thoughts.....1st of all Your Key is ultra sexy, 2nd-thank u for taking the time to share it & 3rd but not least YOU HAVE HELP ME TO MAKE UP MY MIND!! I thought the oval link was too delicate looking for the larger Keys but it's Gorgeous! Your an angel-Thank u again!!!



Ohhhhh i was sleepingggg lolol but i agreeeee oval is amazing and gave great lookk ! 
What did u buy ?? The crown key ?? Or oval key ?? 

Btw can u post pic of the bead earings ? Id love to see


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> @PinkCornbread, you've got me started!!!! Lol! So, after i saw the pictures of the layered keys I played around with mine. The first picture is of my 30" fastened to my 18" oval link chain and wrapped around my neck, kinda of a winter look. The second is only the 30" wrapped around my neck with other keys. What do you think? I kanda of like it a lot! Lol



I layer the diamond key (small) with daisy and oval key a great combo 
I have the small size ... Now i need a big one lolololol 
Pinkcornbread u should try locks and keys together amazing 

Tiffanyyy ladyyy i love the winter lookkk  is it cold where u r ??? Here its still summer soooooo hot !!! 

My pics r not uploading will try later


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> @PinkCornbread, you've got me started!!!! Lol! So, after i saw the pictures of the layered keys I played around with mine. The first picture is of my 30" fastened to my 18" oval link chain and wrapped around my neck, kinda of a winter look. The second is only the 30" wrapped around my neck with other keys. What do you think? I kanda of like it a lot! Lol



I loveee lolol
Post in the thread tiffany layering !!!! Great look 
Will be easier to find them bedore shopping at tiffanys lololol


----------



## BlueLoula

Finallyyy here r the pic !!!


----------



## LVoeletters

First LOVE the red lip color!!! SOOOOO chic! I always love a red lip with a natural face, so parisian love it! Is that the mini tiffany fleur de lis key or jeweler made? and the daisy-- what size is that? I have the big daisy but i wish i didn't listen to my girlfriends and went for the small one! Obviously my favorite is your key layering, I like the sizes, the different lengths, and the chains you picked, awesome visual interest.



BlueLoula said:


> Finallyyy here r the pic !!!
> 
> View attachment 1886807


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:


> First LOVE the red lip color!!! SOOOOO chic! I always love a red lip with a natural face, so parisian love it! Is that the mini tiffany fleur de lis key or jeweler made? and the daisy-- what size is that? I have the big daisy but i wish i didn't listen to my girlfriends and went for the small one! Obviously my favorite is your key layering, I like the sizes, the different lengths, and the chains you picked, awesome visual interest.



thanks a lot ! 
hehe the red lipstick is a french habit  i took lololol i love it 

for the key no its not a tiffany, that s y i didnt post in the gold tiffany thread .
 this key was the reason i felt in love with tiffany !!! 
as usual from hubby lololol 
i love layering necklaces and seems am better layering necklaces than bracelet lolol

what s really annoying here is you find all the brands design at any jeweler !! 
will post my today layering


----------



## BlueLoula

Today


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:


> First LOVE the red lip color!!! SOOOOO chic! I always love a red lip with a natural face, so parisian love it! Is that the mini tiffany fleur de lis key or jeweler made? and the daisy-- what size is that? I have the big daisy but i wish i didn't listen to my girlfriends and went for the small one! Obviously my favorite is your key layering, I like the sizes, the different lengths, and the chains you picked, awesome visual interest.



and u should wear ur daisy key !! it s so beautiful stylish yet dainty yet little diamond .... u can match it with all ur style !! 
give it a try again and the more u wear it the less it tarnish !!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

My Tiffany elsa peretti gold open heart bracelet should arrive today!!!!
So excited !!! Come on postman !!!!
Will post pics when it's here 
I won't lie I bought it second hand for £100 less than retail so hoping its authentic , fingers crossed!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Just got my bracelet and posted pics in the gold Tiffany thread and the authenticate this thread. 
You really can't appreciate the beauty of a piece across a computer screen
I don't have the luxury of visiting the store if I did we'd probably be very poor lol 
Honestly my bracelet is so much prettier in real life
I was humming and haring about it for ages online , if I had tried it on in store I'd have bought it months ago without question
Tiffany pieces always come through prettier in real life in my experience ! The website pics do absolutely no justice whatsoever


----------



## xblackxstarx

I just saw this bracelet what are your opinions on this as a layering piece? Will pearls last? 
http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopp...5-p+6-c+287458-r+201288187-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## dancingtiffany

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> I just saw this bracelet what are your opinions on this as a layering piece? Will pearls last?
> http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=26195322&mcat=148204&cid=287458&search_params=s+5-p+6-c+287458-r+201288187-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Congratulations on your new bracelet!! It's lovely!

Ohmygosh, Elsa Peretti's Starfish with pearls is sooooooo pretty! The Starfish pendant is on my wishlist, but now I may have to add this one as well. LOL.


----------



## Tiffanylady

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> I just saw this bracelet what are your opinions on this as a layering piece? Will pearls last?
> http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=26195322&mcat=148204&cid=287458&search_params=s+5-p+6-c+287458-r+201288187-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



I love pearls! My DH have me the Elsa Peretti open heart pearl bracelet and necklace for our last anniversary and they are lovely! Pearls are so classy! I love this bracelet!


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Today



Beautiful!


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> I layer the diamond key (small) with daisy and oval key a great combo
> I have the small size ... Now i need a big one lolololol
> Pinkcornbread u should try locks and keys together amazing
> 
> Tiffanyyy ladyyy i love the winter lookkk  is it cold where u r ??? Here its still summer soooooo hot !!!
> 
> My pics r not uploading will try later



Hi BlueLoula, yes, it's getting cold here in the end of the world, IDAHO! I love hour layering, it's so classy but yet fun!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thank you  I'm so in love with my new bracelet
Only problem is its made me want another gold Tiffany piece lol
I just have no idea about caring for pearls 



dancingtiffany said:


> Congratulations on your new bracelet!! It's lovely!
> 
> Ohmygosh, Elsa Peretti's Starfish with pearls is sooooooo pretty! The Starfish pendant is on my wishlist, but now I may have to add this one as well. LOL.


----------



## Myrkur

Tiffanylady said:


> Ladies, here is my new DREAM:
> "Tiffany Enchant Dragonfly Key Pendant
> Accented with a dragonfly of vibrant tanzanites, this diamond key pendant in platinum echoes the romantic sensibility that flourishes in the garden. 2" long. Round brilliant diamonds, carat total weight .67; marquise and round tanzanites, carat total weight .25."



 love this


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Hi BlueLoula, yes, it's getting cold here in the end of the world, IDAHO! I love hour layering, it's so classy but yet fun!



Idaho ??  
Hehehe we are still going to the beach here lolol


----------



## BlueLoula

Pink cornbread waiting for u lol


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Idaho ??
> Hehehe we are still going to the beach here lolol



Jealous!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Pink cornbread waiting for u lol



I'm finally home!!! Going to post pics in a few


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffanylady said:


> @PinkCornbread, you've got me started!!!! Lol! So, after i saw the pictures of the layered keys I played around with mine. The first picture is of my 30" fastened to my 18" oval link chain and wrapped around my neck, kinda of a winter look. The second is only the 30" wrapped around my neck with other keys. What do you think? I kanda of like it a lot! Lol


 
Love the look. I'm bummed because I gave away my small heart key like you have. I could have layered it with my new key I just purchased!! I guess you live and learn


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 1886906


 
I love how you layered your lock and key. I quess I'm off to playing with my jewelry tonight!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Finallyyy here r the pic !!!



YAYYYYYYY!!!!!! I love it even more now that I can create a similar look!!! Man I love this forum!


----------



## Tiffanylady

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Love the look. I'm bummed because I gave away my small heart key like you have. I could have layered it with my new key I just purchased!! I guess you live and learn



MrsTGreen, you know, I always feel a little pain when I give or sell a piece if Tiffany's but hey, the good news are that we can always find another piece we love! Besides, I am sure that the lucky friend who got your key looooves it!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> MrsTGreen, you know, I always feel a little pain when I give or sell a piece if Tiffany's but hey, the good news are that we can always find another piece we love! Besides, I am sure that the lucky friend who got your key looooves it!



I guess we all have pieces that we got rid of and now miss I wish I had my Links of London sweetie bracelet & numerous Tiffany pieces I gave away. But like U said-the ones who inherited them cherish them. (& wear them to this day that makes me feel good!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> YAYYYYYYY!!!!!! I love it even more now that I can create a similar look!!! Man I love this forum!



Yeahhhh lolol .... As usual time zone i was here for the reveal !!!  but so happy for u  xoxo


----------



## darkangel07760

BlueLoula said:


> Finallyyy here r the pic !!!
> 
> View attachment 1886807



Beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Junkenpo

I'm so sad! I came home today and I was taking off my jewelry... and when I went to take off my left earring... nothing! (18k yg open heart stud) I've worn these earrings practically everyday for the last 10 years. They are a wardrobe staple. I stopped buying earrings because I almost never wear anything else. I have no idea when in the day it went missing, it could be anywhere. 



I'm hoping my SA can get a replacement, but it's just not the same.


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I guess we all have pieces that we got rid of and now miss I wish I had my Links of London sweetie bracelet & numerous Tiffany pieces I gave away. But like U said-the ones who inherited them cherish them. (& wear them to this day that makes me feel good!



Sweet story time: a while ago, when I was just starting my collection, I bought my Elsa Peretti snake necklace from a girl who selling part if her collection. She also had the starfish bracelet, and I REALLY wanted to buy both, but only had the $ to buy the necklace. So anyways, when I received the package, lone and behold, she sent me the bracelet too! I surely thought it was a mistake, since the bracelet was the most valuable and the most expensive piece she was selling, but no, when I contacted her about it she said she rather give it to me than have it sitting in her jewelry box! Now how sweet is that?! Every time I wear it I remember her and I feel pretty special! This is the only piece EVER given to me from someone other than my family. Here is a picture if it:


----------



## Tiffanylady

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> I'm so sad! I came home today and I was taking off my jewelry... and when I went to take off my left earring... nothing! (18k yg open heart stud) I've worn these earrings practically everyday for the last 10 years. They are a wardrobe staple. I stopped buying earrings because I almost never wear anything else. I have no idea when in the day it went missing, it could be anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping my SA can get a replacement, but it's just not the same.



I am sooooooo sorry to hear you lost your earring! It's my worst nightmare! I usually put those tiny plastic backs behind my silver backs to keep me from loosing them. I hope you can find it! I will keep my fingers crossed


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Sweet story time: a while ago, when I was just starting my collection, I bought my Elsa Peretti snake necklace from a girl who selling part if her collection. She also had the starfish bracelet, and I REALLY wanted to buy both, but only had the $ to buy the necklace. So anyways, when I received the package, lone and behold, she sent me the bracelet too! I surely thought it was a mistake, since the bracelet was the most valuable and the most expensive piece she was selling, but no, when I contacted her about it she said she rather give it to me than have it sitting in her jewelry box! Now how sweet is that?! Every time I wear it I remember her and I feel pretty special! This is the only piece EVER given to me from someone other than my family. Here is a picture if it:



Wow That Was super nice of her. She obviously felt a good vibe from you to do that. In today's day and age it's nice to know that theres still good people around. I have been eyeballing Your Bracelet but it's even prettier to me now


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> Just got my bracelet and posted pics in the gold Tiffany thread and the authenticate this thread.
> You really can't appreciate the beauty of a piece across a computer screen
> I don't have the luxury of visiting the store if I did we'd probably be very poor lol
> Honestly my bracelet is so much prettier in real life
> I was humming and haring about it for ages online , if I had tried it on in store I'd have bought it months ago without question
> Tiffany pieces always come through prettier in real life in my experience ! The website pics do absolutely no justice whatsoever



Which did you get??? Congrats!!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Sorry it's the elsa peretti open heart bracelet in gold 
Pic is here on page 2 
I will take more pics soon of some of my silver Tiffany pieces as I do t think I ever did share them here 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...our-gold-tiffany-jewellery-here-776155-2.html



LVoeletters said:


> Which did you get??? Congrats!!!


----------



## advokaitplm

Tiffanylady said:


> Sweet story time: a while ago, when I was just starting my collection, I bought my Elsa Peretti snake necklace from a girl who selling part if her collection. She also had the starfish bracelet, and I REALLY wanted to buy both, but only had the $ to buy the necklace. So anyways, when I received the package, lone and behold, she sent me the bracelet too! I surely thought it was a mistake, since the bracelet was the most valuable and the most expensive piece she was selling, but no, when I contacted her about it she said she rather give it to me than have it sitting in her jewelry box! Now how sweet is that?! Every time I wear it I remember her and I feel pretty special! This is the only piece EVER given to me from someone other than my family. Here is a picture if it:


  What a nice story! I recently had someone on etsy do something very similar for me, it's such a nice feeling to know that people still do have a heart and aren't all just egocentric creatures.


----------



## merekat703

Tiffanylady said:


> Sweet story time: a while ago, when I was just starting my collection, I bought my Elsa Peretti snake necklace from a girl who selling part if her collection. She also had the starfish bracelet, and I REALLY wanted to buy both, but only had the $ to buy the necklace. So anyways, when I received the package, lone and behold, she sent me the bracelet too! I surely thought it was a mistake, since the bracelet was the most valuable and the most expensive piece she was selling, but no, when I contacted her about it she said she rather give it to me than have it sitting in her jewelry box! Now how sweet is that?! Every time I wear it I remember her and I feel pretty special! This is the only piece EVER given to me from someone other than my family. Here is a picture if it:


 How sweet! Love the bracelet!


----------



## grace04

Junkenpo said:


> I'm so sad! I came home today and I was taking off my jewelry... and when I went to take off my left earring... nothing! (18k yg open heart stud) I've worn these earrings practically everyday for the last 10 years. They are a wardrobe staple. I stopped buying earrings because I almost never wear anything else. I have no idea when in the day it went missing, it could be anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping my SA can get a replacement, but it's just not the same.


 
So sorry to hear this!  From what I understand, Tiffany will replace an earring as long as the piece is still being produced.  That is, they will let you purchase one earring instead of having to buy a whole new pair.  Even though it's not the same feeling as your original, hopefully you can purchase a replacement!


----------



## BlueLoula

Ladies i need your help !! 
hubby giving me 300 usd budget for a silver piece from tiffany 
what should i buy ??? 
i like something to layer .... 
helppppp lol

bead earings are on my wishlist  but i saw at my LJ wg bead earings for 60 usd !!! ouffff 
help help 

should i open a new thread??lol


----------



## BlueLoula

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Cat...-p+1-c+287465-r+101323338-x+-n+12-ri+-ni+1-t+

omggg the LE is online !!!! ahhhhhhh


----------



## Aussiegal

maybe get the LJ bead earrings, if they look very much like the Tiffanys ones, and instead get something that is more exclusive Tiffany!


----------



## Aussiegal

BlueLoula said:


> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Cat...-p+1-c+287465-r+101323338-x+-n+12-ri+-ni+1-t+
> 
> omggg the LE is online !!!! ahhhhhhh


lol yes! i saw them today but i dont think they have all of them. there should be 7 i think in silver and rubedo


----------



## BlueLoula

Aussiegal said:


> lol yes! i saw them today but i dont think they have all of them. there should be 7 i think in silver and rubedo



am calling my store to see if i can order one lolol ahhhhhhh 
they will tell me not available in ur area :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## BlueLoula

Aussiegal said:


> maybe get the LJ bead earrings, if they look very much like the Tiffanys ones, and instead get something that is more exclusive Tiffany!



i think u r right


----------



## cllb

Sorry to be dumb - what's LE?


----------



## BlueLoula

cllb said:


> Sorry to be dumb - what's LE?



no no same happened to me its Limited edition lolol


----------



## BlueLoula

somebody has this necklace ?? what do u think about it ?

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...arams=s+2-p+57-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## cllb

BlueLoula said:


> no no same happened to me its Limited edition lolol


 

Ooooohhhh! Thanks! 

Which ones are LE?


----------



## BlueLoula

cllb said:


> Ooooohhhh! Thanks!
> 
> Which ones are LE?



here is the link 
available silver and rubedo 
i neeeeeeddd one lololol

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Cat...rams=s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+12-ri+-ni+1-t+lexicon


----------



## cllb

Oh I'm with you now. Whats this Rubedo thingy then? I'm off to google it!


----------



## BlueLoula

cllb said:


> Oh I'm with you now. Whats this Rubedo thingy then? I'm off to google it!



rubedo by tiffany 
it s gold, silver and copper mixed 
named rubedo cuz in latin means red ... and color is redish


----------



## BlueLoula

do u think we can layer this necklace ??

i love it but i need to layer !!!lol
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+infinity&search=1


----------



## MrsTGreen

I really want the new SS/Rubedo RTT Heart Tag bracelet for $475!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

MrsTGreen said:


> I really want the new SS/Rubedo RTT Heart Tag bracelet for $475!!



Do you have a pic?  I can't seem to find this on the Canadian or US websites.


----------



## MrsTGreen

It's not on the website yet. I can see if I can take a pic when I get to work.


----------



## LVoeletters

Dragonfly charm on my oval link.... Idk what I was trying to accomplish this morning lol..


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Dragonfly charm on my oval link.... Idk what I was trying to accomplish this morning lol..



Yeahh i dif the same lolololol 
I love it


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone own this bangle
I'm considering it as a cheaper alternative to the love bangle whilst I save for the love bangle http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopp...c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Lock+bangle+&search=1

So you think I could wear it along side a love bangle?


----------



## faintlymacabre

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone own this bangle
> I'm considering it as a cheaper alternative to the love bangle whilst I save for the love bangle http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopp...c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Lock+bangle+&search=1
> 
> So you think I could wear it along side a love bangle?



I think that since it's a slip-over-the-hand kind of bangle, it will likely be noticeably larger in size than the Love and they would damage each other.  Perhaps try one of the hinged bracelets?

http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopp...arams=s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+12-ri+-ni+1-t+hinged


----------



## xblackxstarx

Oh I didn't realise it was slip over the hand 
Thank you for pointing that out 
I don't like the idea of it being loose so maybe it's not for me :/



faintlymacabre said:


> I think that since it's a slip-over-the-hand kind of bangle, it will likely be noticeably larger in size than the Love and they would damage each other.  Perhaps try one of the hinged bracelets?
> 
> http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopp...arams=s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+12-ri+-ni+1-t+hinged


----------



## charliefarlie

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone own this bangle
> I'm considering it as a cheaper alternative to the love bangle whilst I save for the love bangle http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopp...c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Lock+bangle+&search=1
> 
> So you think I could wear it along side a love bangle?



I really like this one, it even locks! But quite a lot for silver.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm looking at the silver with RG hearts version 
It's the RG solid it won't rub off will it
Do you prefer all silver or with RG hearts ?


----------



## Aussiegal

faintlymacabre said:


> Do you have a pic?  I can't seem to find this on the Canadian or US websites.[/QUOTE
> In the centre is the silver Soho RTT  heart and on the right is the LE Rubedo Rtt Heart.( the normal rtt heart is there for size comparison)


----------



## Aussiegal

oops forgot to add ...the silver is US$125 and the rubedo is US$300 (plus tax) only available from the store in Soho NYC


----------



## MrsTGreen

faintlymacabre said:


> Do you have a pic?  I can't seem to find this on the Canadian or US websites.



Here is a pic and price of the bracelet I want.
www.i974.photo






bucket.com


----------



## lovechildmonste

Aussiegal said:


> faintlymacabre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pic?  I can't seem to find this on the Canadian or US websites.[/QUOTE
> In the centre is the silver Soho RTT  heart and on the right is the LE Rubedo Rtt Heart.( the normal rtt heart is there for size comparison)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want the SOHO exclusive!  Question though, do we only get to buy this at SOHO NY? or do you guys happen to know if it's available at the 5th avenue store as well? called today but they're closed already! hahahah! too late. so anyone who knows?
> 
> also, what are other items that are NEW YORK exclusive?
Click to expand...


----------



## Junkenpo

So, my SA says she's going to do her best to find me a match, but that the earrings have been discontinued for quite awhile.  (sigh) I may be out of luck.  I have seen some listed on e bay, but seriously... all are preowned and cost almost double or more than double what I paid for them, yuck.


----------



## Tiffanylady

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> So, my SA says she's going to do her best to find me a match, but that the earrings have been discontinued for quite awhile.  (sigh) I may be out of luck.  I have seen some listed on e bay, but seriously... all are preowned and cost almost double or more than double what I paid for them, yuck.



I am sooooo sorry! It's heart breaking!


----------



## restricter

Woooo! Nice collection!


----------



## restricter

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> here is the link
> available silver and rubedo
> i neeeeeeddd one lololol
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/CategoryBrowse.aspx?search=1&search_params=s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+12-ri+-ni+1-t+lexicon



OMG, I want that bangle!  Wonder if it comes in a smaller size...


----------



## Tiffanylady

restricter said:
			
		

> OMG, I want that bangle!  Wonder if it comes in a smaller size...



Meeee toooo!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Meeee toooo!



Meeeee three! Omg it's so cute!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Ahhhh me four !!!!!!!!!! 

Now i want so many thgs donnu where to start !!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Next week i ll do my last shopping day at tiffanyyyy for 2012 !!! 
Dunno if ill come back with bracelet , key , infinity ........ I thk i ll decide with my SA lolol she knows all the collection i have  

Waiting 2013 to start the tiff gold collection !!! Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Next week i ll do my last shopping day at tiffanyyyy for 2012 !!!
> Dunno if ill come back with bracelet , key , infinity ........ I thk i ll decide with my SA lolol she knows all the collection i have
> 
> Waiting 2013 to start the tiff gold collection !!! Ahhhhhhhh



Lol I'm going next week as well----too bad we can't shop together!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Lol I'm going next week as well----too bad we can't shop together!



That would have been fun !!! None of my frds r tiffany lovers everybody here go to local jeweller 
They thk its exp and always critisize me  
For me having a tiffany is just wooowwww 

I hate faux bijoux so the silver from tiff is just great !!! And beautifulllllll 

Btw how often u wear ur mini beads ?? Am affraid it will broke with me as i wear bracelets 24/7 !!


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> That would have been fun !!! None of my frds r tiffany lovers everybody here go to local jeweller
> They thk its exp and always critisize me
> For me having a tiffany is just wooowwww
> 
> I hate faux bijoux so the silver from tiff is just great !!! And beautifulllllll
> 
> Btw how often u wear ur mini beads ?? Am affraid it will broke with me as i wear bracelets 24/7 !!



Oh ladies, I wish I could shop with you too, we would have A BLAST! BlueLoula, I agree with you, NOTHING LIKE TIFFANY'S! The quality is amazing, the designs so classic and, oh well, it's Tiffany's!!!! Don't be sad because they criticize you, it could be just jealousy... I have a friend like that too, who always just frowns when I show up with another piece... But anyways, I have you guys now! I am so grateful for this forum!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> That would have been fun !!! None of my frds r tiffany lovers everybody here go to local jeweller
> They thk its exp and always critisize me
> For me having a tiffany is just wooowwww
> 
> I hate faux bijoux so the silver from tiff is just great !!! And beautifulllllll
> 
> Btw how often u wear ur mini beads ?? Am affraid it will broke with me as i wear bracelets 24/7 !!



No i actually wear them almost everyday (and if i haven't broke them by now then you should be fine because I am very hard on jewelry  and we may not be your blood relatives here on Tpf, but we are definitely A family who shares the same love and excitement for Tiffany! Lol,I have people in my life who also feel like Tiffany's is over priced and they are right for the most part-but to me the quality, service and product are worth it-not to mention is recognized by even those who hate it


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Oh ladies, I wish I could shop with you too, we would have A BLAST! BlueLoula, I agree with you, NOTHING LIKE TIFFANY'S! The quality is amazing, the designs so classic and, oh well, it's Tiffany's!!!! Don't be sad because they criticize you, it could be just jealousy... I have a friend like that too, who always just frowns when I show up with another piece... But anyways, I have you guys now! I am so grateful for this forum!



Am greatful too !!!! I love this forum and finally i felt someone is understanding meeeee !!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> No i actually wear them almost everyday (and if i haven't broke them by now then you should be fine because I am very hard on jewelry  and we may not be your blood relatives here on Tpf, but we are definitely A family who shares the same love and excitement for Tiffany! Lol,I have people in my life who also feel like Tiffany's is over priced and they are right for the most part-but to me the quality, service and product are worth it-not to mention is recognized by even those who hate it



Yes u right !!! 
And i ll still love tiffany !!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> Lol I'm going next week as well----too bad we can't shop together!



I would have so much fun shopping with you guys too! I have friends that get on me all the time about my Tiffany jewelry. They say that I just love Tiffany's because of the label. I can get my jewelry of the same quality and cheaper somewhere else. I try to tell them there is a difference but they say I'm just being bougie!


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> I would have so much fun shopping with you guys too! I have friends that get on me all the time about my Tiffany jewelry. They say that I just love Tiffany's because of the label. I can get my jewelry of the same quality and cheaper somewhere else. I try to tell them there is a difference but they say I'm just being bougie!



I only talk to u guys bout tiffany !!! So happyyyy i found uuu 

Xoxo


----------



## restricter

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Meeee toooo!



Which of us will call Tiffany first to ask?


----------



## BlueLoula

restricter said:
			
		

> Which of us will call Tiffany first to ask?



What exactly u want to know  lol


----------



## restricter

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> What exactly u want to know  lol



If the Lexicon bangle comes in small or XS.  On hold now.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

restricter said:
			
		

> If the Lexicon bangle comes in small or XS.  On hold now.



I hhhhhhave to have one! It's Soooo dang on cute-LOL I realized this addiction was real when I kept going on their website and staring at it


----------



## Junkenpo

Well... just heard back from my SA.   It turns out that because they've been discontinued for so long, there is no stock to be able to replace it. I guess my only hope now is to repurchase from a second hand market, or hope that T&Co re-releases it in the future. 

I've been expecting that answer, so I've been poking around the T&co site, but none of the earrings are singing to me. boo.


----------



## restricter

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I hhhhhhave to have one! It's Soooo dang on cute-LOL I realized this addiction was real when I kept going on their website and staring at it



Only medium and large.  Boo!


----------



## darkangel07760

Does anyone have the narrow 1837 cuff?  I want to buy myself one as a "yay-my-braces-are-off-prezzie" but I was wondering how big the gap is... I usually wear a medium.  I had the 1837 in black titanium, but I  didn't like how I couldn't squeeze it a tad bit tighter (titanium is HARD).


----------



## Tiffanylady

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the narrow 1837 cuff?  I want to buy myself one as a "yay-my-braces-are-off-prezzie" but I was wondering how big the gap is... I usually wear a medium.  I had the 1837 in black titanium, but I  didn't like how I couldn't squeeze it a tad bit tighter (titanium is HARD).



This eBay listing has all the specifications of the narrow cuff. I have a friend who is selling her Tiffany jewelry and one of the pieces she offered me is the narrow cuff. I am supposed to go see it this next week, if I buy it, I will post a picture for you  http://www.ebay.com/itm/330660635237?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## ririan

My SA just told me Tiffany is going to increase price around 7 October in my country (Singapore) .... need to quickly decide on which key necklace I want


----------



## lovechildmonste

ririan said:


> My SA just told me Tiffany is going to increase price around 7 October in my country (Singapore) .... need to quickly decide on which key necklace I want



Will this happen in the US too? Anyone who knows? Oh my.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

ririan said:
			
		

> My SA just told me Tiffany is going to increase price around 7 October in my country (Singapore) .... need to quickly decide on which key necklace I want






			
				lovechildmonste said:
			
		

> Will this happen in the US too? Anyone who knows? Oh my.



I am looking at some of my old catalogs and feel sick about the price differences and NOW ANOTHER INCREASE?!!!?!!?!! I better decide which bangle I want soon - lol Ririan go get your key ASAP! (I just got mine last week & love it!)


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I am looking at some of my old catalogs and feel sick about the price differences and NOW ANOTHER INCREASE?!!!?!!?!! I better decide which bangle I want soon - lol Ririan go get your key ASAP! (I just got mine last week & love it!)



Ohhhh have to adk my SA bout that ohhhhhh


----------



## msspooky09

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I am looking at some of my old catalogs and feel sick about the price differences and NOW ANOTHER INCREASE?!!!?!!?!! I better decide which bangle I want soon - lol Ririan go get your key ASAP! (I just got mine last week & love it!)



Omg, I know! ITA with you!! Especially for some of the pieces that have been around longer, like the open heart necklaces/earrings? I wish I had taken my "extra" money when I first started working 6 years ago and stocked up!!! It just makes me wonder how much some of these pieces are going to cost in 3, 4, 5 years, you know?!?


----------



## cupcake34

> Omg, I know! ITA with you!! Especially for some of the pieces that have been around longer, like the open heart necklaces/earrings? I wish I had taken my "extra" money when I first started working 6 years ago and stocked up!!! It just makes me wonder how much some of these pieces are going to cost in 3, 4, 5 years, you know?!?



Yes, that worries me as well. I mean, they have to stop at some stage, don't they? The prices still have to be in relation to the value of the jewelry...


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Ohhhh have to adk my SA bout that ohhhhhh



Yes I was going to ask and cross my fingers that this is a rumor



			
				msspooky09 said:
			
		

> Omg, I know! ITA with you!! Especially for some of the pieces that have been around longer, like the open heart necklaces/earrings? I wish I had taken my "extra" money when I first started working 6 years ago and stocked up!!! It just makes me wonder how much some of these pieces are going to cost in 3, 4, 5 years, you know?!?



Exactly! Ugh my wish list and feelings are both going to be hurt if this is true! 



			
				cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Yes, that worries me as well. I mean, they have to stop at some stage, don't they? The prices still have to be in relation to the value of the jewelry...



Lol! I was just thinking the same but I guess as long as they can create a demand for it then they can charge up the wazzu for the supply


----------



## cupcake34

I guess the same applies for Cartier. But can you really imagine the plain Love bangle to be $ 15,000 one day?


----------



## MrsTGreen

lovechildmonste said:


> Will this happen in the US too? Anyone who knows? Oh my.



Price increase went into effect yesterday.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Price increase went into effect yesterday.



NOOOOO......GOD PLEASE.......~Wallslide~ I was going to get my bangle TOMORROW!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Yikes!  I better pull the trigger on my rose gold key soon if that's the case.  Canadian website pricing still seems to be the same... so far.  (Based on what I have piled into my online shopping bag, anyway.)


----------



## BlueLoula

In lebanon still the same !!! But i think i might hurrryyyyyyy akhhhhhhhh
Need the mini beads , the gold oval key , the bow with matching earings !!!!! 
Ohhhhhhhhh !!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Tiffanylady said:


> This eBay listing has all the specifications of the narrow cuff. I have a friend who is selling her Tiffany jewelry and one of the pieces she offered me is the narrow cuff. I am supposed to go see it this next week, if I buy it, I will post a picture for you  http://www.ebay.com/itm/330660635237?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Nice! I actually found a tiffany silver cuff for a great price, i just bought it but i can return it if it dosnt work out. I will post pics when i get it!


----------



## NurseAnn

MrsTGreen said:


> Price increase went into effect yesterday.



What did they increase?  Everything on my wish list is still the same price.


----------



## xblackxstarx

is the price increase in the uk soon as the prices are still the same online?


----------



## lovechildmonste

I just called tiffanies in south coast. They said they did increase some of their items. But I asked will d new price reflect on the site. They said yes. Whatever price is on the site that's their price too. The site is updated. They said if the price is still the same for an item on the site then that means they didn't increase price on that item. I checked the items I wanted and so far it's still the same! Phew!


----------



## Caz71

Does anyone have this and if so would love to see it modelled? thanks.

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...7465-r+160323338+160547229-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Paloma Picasso modern heart pendant.


----------



## MrsTGreen

NurseAnn said:


> What did they increase?  Everything on my wish list is still the same price.



Bone cuff(SS & Ruthenium), a few pieces of the bean collection, the large bottle necklace, black lacquer sevillana earrings, & turquoise drop earrings. That was some of the items with the increase I can think of at the moment.


----------



## rogersa

Im finding it hard to deal with the constant price increase. I know it has to fluctuate the price of metal and diamonds etc but they are going a bit overboard IMO


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

Hello! 

Has anyone got any Rubedo pieces? Thinking about getting something because the colour looks gorgeous on the website but was wondering what it looked like on?


----------



## NurseAnn

MrsTGreen said:


> Bone cuff(SS & Ruthenium), a few pieces of the bean collection, the large bottle necklace, black lacquer sevillana earrings, & turquoise drop earrings. That was some of the items with the increase I can think of at the moment.



Thank goodness it wasn't what I was about to get.  I literally was about to head out the door to pick something up from Tiffany's when I read your post about the increase and my heart sank.  My key was the same price though!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## b_c1

Caz71 said:


> Does anyone have this and if so would love to see it modelled? thanks.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...7465-r+160323338+160547229-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Paloma Picasso modern heart pendant.


 
I would love to see it modeled too.  I did actually see this in the store. It is small/delicate, but pretty.


----------



## darkangel07760

I am lusting over a gold bean. I have one in silver. But its time to upgrade!


----------



## NurseAnn

darkangel07760 said:


> I am lusting over a gold bean. I have one in silver. But its time to upgrade!



Me too.!  I have been waiting for the day when they will come out with a larger RG bean but with all this drama between Tiffany's and Elsa Peretti I am starting to think it will never happen.


----------



## BlueLoula

yayyy tiffany called me and i will receive my LE charm in 2 months !!!!
am happyyyyy now thinking about what will layer with it lololo


----------



## faintlymacabre

NurseAnn said:


> Thank goodness it wasn't what I was about to get.  I literally was about to head out the door to pick something up from Tiffany's when I read your post about the increase and my heart sank.  My key was the same price though!  Thanks for the info!



Which key did you get?


----------



## Myrkur

NurseAnn said:


> Me too.!  I have been waiting for the day when they will come out with a larger RG bean *but with all this drama between Tiffany's and Elsa Peretti *I am starting to think it will never happen.



What drama?


----------



## xblackxstarx

elsa peretti is supposed to be leaving tiffany apparently


----------



## @PinkCornbread

----H E L P!!----- I am trying to email the link of the large vintage oval key and large oval key to my Friend who is dying to get one BUT I CAN'T FIND THEM ON THE TIFFANY SITE! We're they removed?


----------



## Aussiegal

lovechildmonste said:


> Aussiegal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want the SOHO exclusive!  Question though, do we only get to buy this at SOHO NY? or do you guys happen to know if it's available at the 5th avenue store as well? called today but they're closed already! hahahah! too late. so anyone who knows?
> 
> also, what are other items that are NEW YORK exclusive?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.  they are only available from the Soho store , but be quick cos there werent many left when I got mine
Click to expand...


----------



## Aussiegal

@PinkCornbread said:


> ----H E L P!!----- I am trying to email the link of the large vintage oval key and large oval key to my Friend who is dying to get one BUT I CAN'T FIND THEM ON THE TIFFANY SITE! We're they removed?


 Yes Unfortunately the silver Vintage key is now discontinued


----------



## BlueLoula

Aussiegal said:


> Yes Unfortunately the silver Vintage key is now discontinued



oyyyyy still available here ....
;0


----------



## Aussiegal

BlueLoula said:


> oyyyyy still available here ....
> ;0


 Oh ! wheres 'here"?  France? lol actually I just saw one on ebay too


----------



## BlueLoula

Aussiegal said:


> Oh ! wheres 'here"?  France? lol actually I just saw one on ebay too



no here now is Lebanon/Beirut lololol


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> Yes Unfortunately the silver Vintage key is now discontinued



Thanks for replying, I thought I was going a little crazy when I couldn't find it on their site.  Its too bad that they've decided to discontinue it! Such a gorgeous piece.


----------



## tintinloves

does anyone own the Tiffany daisy earrings? I'm wondering how big they are in size...


----------



## ohsoJill

Yesterday evening I ordered the SS Infinity Pendant online, but it's now almost 9 in the morning and I still haven't received an email to confirm.. Do you guys know if this is normal or did something go wrong?


----------



## NurseAnn

Aussiegal said:


> lovechildmonste said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.  they are only available from the Soho store , but be quick cos there werent many left when I got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the vintage oval key on Monday after thinking it was discontinued.  I tried on the large oval key at Tiffany's yesterday.  If they are discontinued they are still available.  Have your friend call Tiffan's customer service and they can ship her one.  My store had plenty of stock.  I can't imagine why they would discontinue these 2 designs when they seem to be really popular!
Click to expand...


----------



## ma cherie amour

Just saw that there are three ADORABLE halloween charms on the website now. A pumpkin, a ghost and a witch hat! 
(they're not listed under holiday but you can sort all the charms by 'new to tiffany' and they  pop right up with the lexicon charms) So cute and they're only $150 each. Wish I had a store I could pop in and see them!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

ma cherie amour said:
			
		

> Just saw that there are three ADORABLE halloween charms on the website now. A pumpkin, a ghost and a witch hat!
> (they're not listed under holiday but you can sort all the charms by 'new to tiffany' and they  pop right up with the lexicon charms) So cute and they're only $150 each. Wish I had a store I could pop in and see them!



I saw them too-super cute!!!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I saw them too-super cute!!!!



Soooo cute!


----------



## layd3k

Just wanted to share something... A while ago there was a massive price increase in Canada. I was looking at the Tiffany website at like 11:48 pm and when I checked back at 12:30am all the prices were different! I called Tiffany customer service and they explained what happened. I then called the bloor street store and asked the same thing while telling them i had a list of christmas gifts i wanted to get. They told me that I could get whatever I wanted at the old price! So maybe it will work for some of you? I truly did not know what happened at the time, I was a newbie with price increases and such.


----------



## Tiffanylady

layd3k said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share something... A while ago there was a massive price increase in Canada. I was looking at the Tiffany website at like 11:48 pm and when I checked back at 12:30am all the prices were different! I called Tiffany customer service and they explained what happened. I then called the bloor street store and asked the same thing while telling them i had a list of christmas gifts i wanted to get. They told me that I could get whatever I wanted at the old price! So maybe it will work for some of you? I truly did not know what happened at the time, I was a newbie with price increases and such.



My SA is amazing! The Salt Lake City store is AMAZING! Going there next Wednesday and can't wait!  I know the store is not supposed to give discounts, but I always get something extra, not that ever asked hahaha! Also, I don't order from the website I just call my SA and order through the store, they ship it to me for free! Tiffany's customer service is amazing! They treat you sooooo well!  Once I took about 1/2 of my collection for be cleaned (34 pieces), instead of charging me the $15 a piece (which added up to $515) the store manager just charged $100 total, $400 plus off, plus shipped them back to me (I live in Idaho, 4-5 hours from Salt Lake City, my store) for free, all of them individually packaged in string pouches, with a thank you card and a catalog! So, next time  went there I brought them brazilian chocolate (i am from Brazil) and a thank you card from me!. So, bottom line they WANT YOUR BUSINESS and I am sure they would sell it for the old prices if you buy them close enough to the price change date.


----------



## MrNice1

I am in need of some advice on a purchase from Tiffany's I am planning. 

I will briefly explain the situation. There is this female friend that I care deeply about. We met at a company we worked for and eventually went out on dates. Recently things have been quite rocky and her birthday is coming up. I want to get a something nice from Tiffany's. I was thinking about spending $200-$250 on a necklace or something. Does this seem too cheap? 

Any recommendation on what I should get for her? Should I have it delivered to here or hand deliver it myself? Thanks for the help, its much appreciated.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrNice1 said:
			
		

> I am in need of some advice on a purchase from Tiffany's I am planning.
> 
> I will briefly explain the situation. There is this female friend that I care deeply about. We met at a company we worked for and eventually went out on dates. Recently things have been quite rocky and her birthday is coming up. I want to get a something nice from Tiffany's. I was thinking about spending $200-$250 on a necklace or something. Does this seem too cheap?
> 
> Any recommendation on what I should get for her? Should I have it delivered to here or hand deliver it myself? Thanks for the help, its much appreciated.



That is so kind of you to do. (that blue box and bag have a magic in them which is sure to bring a smile to her face) how about this http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+288196-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ and it's within budget! Maybe get the bracelet too! Here's that link http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...ewPaged-c+288196-s+5-r+-t+-ri+-ni+0-x+-pu+-f+ just go online and browse. They even have an option to look by price range. Whatever you pick-Your thoughtfulness will be appreciated.


----------



## BlueLoula

MrNice1 said:
			
		

> I am in need of some advice on a purchase from Tiffany's I am planning.
> 
> I will briefly explain the situation. There is this female friend that I care deeply about. We met at a company we worked for and eventually went out on dates. Recently things have been quite rocky and her birthday is coming up. I want to get a something nice from Tiffany's. I was thinking about spending $200-$250 on a necklace or something. Does this seem too cheap?
> 
> Any recommendation on what I should get for her? Should I have it delivered to here or hand deliver it myself? Thanks for the help, its much appreciated.



This is so sweeett !!!
Research by price range !! 
Pinkcornbread suggested the double heart mini its amazing !!!!! 

If u can put 300 usd u can have the gold and ss one !!! Amazing ..

Anyhow the blue box will certainly make her smile


----------



## Tiffanylady

MrNice1 said:
			
		

> I am in need of some advice on a purchase from Tiffany's I am planning.
> 
> I will briefly explain the situation. There is this female friend that I care deeply about. We met at a company we worked for and eventually went out on dates. Recently things have been quite rocky and her birthday is coming up. I want to get a something nice from Tiffany's. I was thinking about spending $200-$250 on a necklace or something. Does this seem too cheap?
> 
> Any recommendation on what I should get for her? Should I have it delivered to here or hand deliver it myself? Thanks for the help, its much appreciated.



What a great friend! Here is a very cute necklace, and it has a touch of fun and sophistication with the mother-of-pearl.  whatever you get she will love! 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...arams=s+5-p+19-c+288196-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## @PinkCornbread

I wish Tiffany had more meaningful charms. I really want to start a charm bracelet but want it to represent goals I've accomplished and will accomplish. What could represent starting a business, finishing a marathon, traveling or reaching a weight goal???


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I wish Tiffany had more meaningful charms. I really want to start a charm bracelet but want it to represent goals I've accomplished and will accomplish. What could represent starting a business, finishing a marathon, traveling or reaching a weight goal???



I love Tiffany charms! What kind of business? There are running charms for the Nike marathons, here are some links I found: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiffany-Co-...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item4d05877f79

Ou would need to buy it on eBay or something because they do t currently sell them. Traveling there is the airplane charm, or something connecting to the destination ( Eiffel tower for Paris, Orange for tropical destinations). For the weight goal mi would choose the cupcake, to symbolize all the times you wanted to give up and eat, but you didn't


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I wish Tiffany had more meaningful charms. I really want to start a charm bracelet but want it to represent goals I've accomplished and will accomplish. What could represent starting a business, finishing a marathon, traveling or reaching a weight goal???



I love u lololol u read my minddddd i want to do the same !!! U scared meeeeee lol

Am browsing now the site ... I want the eiffel tower for sure lolol 

What business it is ?? 
For weight u have the apple its bew and very cute  lololol 

But u accomplished mummy !!! And love !! 
So u can use that to and maybe a little quadrafoil  for luck


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> I love Tiffany charms! What kind of business? There are running charms for the Nike marathons, here are some links I found: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiffany-Co-Sterling-Silver-SF-Nike-Womens-Marathon-2005-Pendant-Necklace-Rare-/330805247865?pt=US_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item4d05877f79
> 
> Ou would need to buy it on eBay or something because they do t currently sell them. Traveling there is the airplane charm, or something connecting to the destination ( Eiffel tower for Paris, Orange for tropical destinations). For the weight goal mi would choose the cupcake, to symbolize all the times you wanted to give up and eat, but you didn't



Noooo cupcake lololol apple !!!


----------



## Myrkur

I can't wait anymore.. April is sooo long, I want to be in NY now or just want to buy something now aaargggh, I can't waaait I need to buy something!!!!! :cry:ullhair:


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> I love Tiffany charms! What kind of business? There are running charms for the Nike marathons, here are some links I found: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiffany-Co-Sterling-Silver-SF-Nike-Womens-Marathon-2005-Pendant-Necklace-Rare-/330805247865?pt=US_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item4d05877f79
> 
> Ou would need to buy it on eBay or something because they do t currently sell them. Traveling there is the airplane charm, or something connecting to the destination ( Eiffel tower for Paris, Orange for tropical destinations). For the weight goal mi would choose the cupcake, to symbolize all the times you wanted to give up and eat, but you didn't


Your so clever!!! I forgot about the airplane charm-I will browse the charms again to see what I can come up with! That nike marathon charm is one I would like to earn-I know it sounds crazy because I have done marathons but that one is different. 



			
				BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Noooo cupcake lololol apple !!!


Lmao...the cupcake would represent WHY I HAD TO DIET TO BEGIN WITH!! 



			
				Myrkur said:
			
		

> I can't wait anymore.. April is sooo long, I want to be in NY now or just want to buy something now aaargggh, I can't waaait I need to buy something!!!!! :cry:ullhair:


Your melt down is killing me.....because I feel your pain right now! I WANT MORE TIFFANY!!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> I can't wait anymore.. April is sooo long, I want to be in NY now or just want to buy something now aaargggh, I can't waaait I need to buy something!!!!! :cry:ullhair:



Lololol omg ur done !!!! Lilololololol


----------



## Tiffanylady

Myrkur said:
			
		

> I can't wait anymore.. April is sooo long, I want to be in NY now or just want to buy something now aaargggh, I can't waaait I need to buy something!!!!! :cry:ullhair:



Breath! You can do it! Lol!


----------



## Myrkur

@PinkCornbread said:


> Your so clever!!! I forgot about the airplane charm-I will browse the charms again to see what I can come up with! That nike marathon charm is one I would like to earn-I know it sounds crazy because I have done marathons but that one is different.
> 
> Lmao...the cupcake would represent WHY I HAD TO DIET TO BEGIN WITH!!
> 
> Your melt down is killing me.....because I feel your pain right now! I WANT MORE TIFFANY!!!!





BlueLoula said:


> Lololol omg ur done !!!! Lilololololol





Tiffanylady said:


> Breath! You can do it! Lol!



It's so hard.. I wish Europe wasn't this expensive, they changed the dollar sign for euro sign so there is a big price gap between the two and something worth a 1000 dollar costs 1000 euros here.. ugh


----------



## cupcake34

> It's so hard.. I wish Europe wasn't this expensive, they changed the dollar sign for euro sign so there is a big price gap between the two and something worth a 1000 dollar costs 1000 euros here.. ugh



I know how you feel!! Often they just change the currency sign or make it just a little cheaper, e.g. $650 becomes &#8364;630.

It's sooo unfair!


----------



## BlueLoula

Almost the same here !!!  tiffany should be same price everywhere !!! Not fair !!


----------



## Myrkur

I think people will buy more when the price is the same as in the US


----------



## cupcake34

I think so as well!  I've always wondered if I went on holiday in the US and bought some expensive Tiffany jewellery, would I have to pay extra taxes and duties when going back home?


----------



## Myrkur

cupcake34 said:


> I think so as well!  I've always wondered if I went on holiday in the US and bought some expensive Tiffany jewellery, would I have to pay extra taxes and duties when going back home?



You can always say you didn't buy it in the US and put the receipt somewhere else. They don't check on receipts unless you're very suspicious. Otherwise you could always put all receipts in an envelope and send it through mail!


----------



## BlueLoula

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> I think so as well!  I've always wondered if I went on holiday in the US and bought some expensive Tiffany jewellery, would I have to pay extra taxes and duties when going back home?



U were them and dont keep the boxes !! This is what a frd did


----------



## BlueLoula

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> U were them and dont keep the boxes !! This is what a frd did



U WEAR them lolol


----------



## Myrkur

You can keep the boxes though, just tell them you don't have a jewelry box and keep your jewelry in there. They can't let you pay tax by seeing a box, everyone can bring boxes with their jewelry, just bought or many years old.


----------



## cupcake34

Yes, these are good ideas... guess you shouldn't tell them everything


----------



## cupcake34

But I doubt that I will be in the US anytime soon... so no Tiffany bargains!


----------



## Myrkur

cupcake34 said:


> Yes, these are good ideas... guess you shouldn't tell them everything



Hope they won't be reading purseblog


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Hope they won't be reading purseblog



Lol


----------



## Candice0985

can anyone help me authenticate this key? anyone have this necklace?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1775-Tiffany-Co-Oval-Key-Charm-18K-Gold-Pendant-Diamond-18-Chain-Necklace?item=160895138015&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D2634692883569347329


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Lol



Lol!lol!lol! My mom went back to Brazil last Christmas wearing a bead set! We know the feeling!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> can anyone help me authenticate this key? anyone have this necklace?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1775-Tiffany-Co-Oval-Key-Charm-18K-Gold-Pendant-Diamond-18-Chain-Necklace?item=160895138015&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D2634692883569347329



It has all authenticity points. eBay has a buyer guarantee, if you get the key and turns out to be a very good replica, you still get all of your money back! But again, it looks authentic to me 

PS: there is a thread for only authentication, maybe you should post there too to get more feedback


----------



## Candice0985

bought it! http://www.ebay.ca/itm/160895138015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> bought it! http://www.ebay.ca/itm/160895138015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



Love this...modeling pic when you get it!!!


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> Love this...modeling pic when you get it!!!


will do  how have you been skyqueen?


----------



## surfergirljen

yay candice!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> yay candice!!!!


dance dance  love the size of this key! and a nice discount, almost 50% off with the chain and pendant


----------



## surfergirljen

I can't wait to see it on you it looks gorgeous! you can wear it for your new job!! 

I am so hoping you get Bloor Street. I cannot wait to walk in and see YOU!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> I can't wait to see it on you it looks gorgeous! you can wear it for your new job!!
> 
> I am so hoping you get Bloor Street. I cannot wait to walk in and see YOU!


haha I can't lie I had this thought in my head too. maybe it will bring me good luck and i'll get multiple job offers 

I'm hoping I get Vancouver but it'll be much easier if I got the job in Sherway or Yorkdale because I don't have to do a big move! but i'm kind of liking the idea of a new city  I don't think there is a position available for Bloor st...

i'll post pics when I receive it!

btw love your new victoria earrings....I keep going back to your thread to check them out !


----------



## Myrkur

would a dbty necklace look weird? I have a piercing on my chest, I don't want it to look 'too busy' or something. Sorry for the outfit, I'm in my PJs not feeling well


----------



## faintlymacabre

No, it wouldn't look weird or busy at all!  The DBTY are really subtle.  I think it'd look great!


----------



## advokaitplm

I think it would look really edgy and classic at the same time. It would look like they are both just floating. Post modeling pictures if you get one!


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> would a dbty necklace look weird? I have a piercing on my chest, I don't want it to look 'too busy' or something. Sorry for the outfit, I'm in my PJs not feeling well



Have to agree!! No weird


----------



## advokaitplm

Do you all think this pendant is too dressy for everyday wear? Does anyone have this pendant? What do you think of it?  I'm starting the process of looking for a high quality necklace for everyday wear under the $4000 mark. I wear lots of blue, black, and grey clothing.

I'm between this, another Victoria pendant, a few Kwiat and Tacori designs or having a custom heirloom looking pendant made from a local jeweler.


----------



## Candice0985

advokaitplm said:


> View attachment 1907841
> 
> 
> Do you all think this pendant is too dressy for everyday wear? Does anyone have this pendant? What do you think of it?  I'm starting the process of looking for a high quality necklace for everyday wear under the $4000 mark. I wear lots of blue, black, and grey clothing.
> 
> I'm between this, another Victoria pendant, a few Kwiat and Tacori designs or having a custom heirloom looking pendant made from a local jeweler.


not at all, it's gorgeous and totally wearable for everyday! if it was a full necklace of this design and not a pendant it would be too dressy i think


----------



## lovechildmonste

its not too dressy. it's perfect.


----------



## Candice0985

I just found this Garden collection flower on ebay, I didn't know Tiffany made the rose cut pendants in pink sapphire!! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190711612301?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

has anyone seen this in stores? the clasp looks a bit off compared so some of my necklaces I've bought in similar style...


----------



## Tiffanylady

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> I just found this Garden collection flower on ebay, I didn't know Tiffany made the rose cut pendants in pink sapphire!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190711612301?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> has anyone seen this in stores? the clasp looks a bit off compared so some of my necklaces I've bought in similar style...



Hi Candice, I have not seen this piece before. It is beautiful thought!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Does anyone know if the oval link chain is ok for 24/7 wear, or if the links are too delicate because of the size of the loops?

I just bought the rose gold one and want to wear it allll the time.


----------



## BlueLoula

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the oval link chain is ok for 24/7 wear, or if the links are too delicate because of the size of the loops?
> 
> I just bought the rose gold one and want to wear it allll the time.



I have the ss version and i wear it all the time !! No problem at all


----------



## swee7bebe

Myrkur said:


> would a dbty necklace look weird? I have a piercing on my chest, I don't want it to look 'too busy' or something. Sorry for the outfit, I'm in my PJs not feeling well



Oh my gosh I love your piercing!!!!!!  Did it hurt?  I'm really thinking of getting one there too.  How do you get it pierced there?


----------



## Myrkur

faintlymacabre said:


> No, it wouldn't look weird or busy at all!  The DBTY are really subtle.  I think it'd look great!





advokaitplm said:


> I think it would look really edgy and classic at the same time. It would look like they are both just floating. Post modeling pictures if you get one!





BlueLoula said:


> Have to agree!! No weird





swee7bebe said:


> Oh my gosh I love your piercing!!!!!!  Did it hurt?  I'm really thinking of getting one there too.  How do you get it pierced there?



Thanks for the comments! I think a bigger stone then my piercing will look okay, or maybe smaller, so it will look like it's layered or something.. not sure yet, think I'll have to wait how it looks in real  and swee7bebe, it didn't hurt at all, but maybe that's because I'm not very sensitive to pains lol. It's called a dermal piercing and it looks like an L shape, the lower bar of the L has two holes in them and your 'body flesh' *lol that sounds disgusting* grows into those holes so your piercing can't move. On top of the | of the L bar you put the stone you want, you should ask a good piercing shop about it and you can ask if they want to explain everything clearly for you (if you don't understand my explanation lol)


----------



## advokaitplm

Candice0985 said:


> not at all, it's gorgeous and totally wearable for everyday! if it was a full necklace of this design and not a pendant it would be too dressy i think


Thanks! I really do love it, I just I'm just on the fence about the sapphire. I wish they made this design with a diamond in the middle. :/


----------



## Tiffanylady

So one of my passions are Tiffany vintage RARE pieces! I look for them ALL around the country and these are the ones I received this week: Paloma Picasso XXXOOO cuff (came from KY, for only $85, the only one for sale like this one on eBay is $899) heart key hole and key padlock charm with charm bracelet (from PA, only $83 for both, value of $400+), geometric heart and concave disk 1837 necklaces (from Chicago, both for $65, value of $350+). The 1837 arrived last week from NY for only $50, value of $300+.

I also have the Paloma Picasso XXXOOO matching ring coming from MA for only $45, should be here next week! I am sooooo happy with my new vintage finds and for the great deals I got on them!!!!!!!


----------



## ahpeste

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> So one of my passions are Tiffany vintage RARE pieces! I look for them ALL around the country and these are the ones I received this week: Paloma Picasso XXXOOO cuff (came from KY, for only $85, the only one for sale like this one on eBay is $899) heart key hole and key padlock charm with charm bracelet (from PA, only $83 for both, value of $400+), geometric heart and concave disk 1837 necklaces (from Chicago, both for $65, value of $350+). The 1837 arrived last week from NY for only $50, value of $300+.
> 
> I also have the Paloma Picasso XXXOOO matching ring coming from MA for only $45, should be here next week! I am sooooo happy with my new vintage finds and for the great deals I got on them!!!!!!!



Wow! How did u get them so cheap??? Im jelly lol


----------



## Tiffanylady

ahpeste said:
			
		

> Wow! How did u get them so cheap??? Im jelly lol



I search for them using craigslist and I usually pay asking price,depending on condition and if it has all of it's original packaging. I study close pictures to determine authenticity, speak to buyers on the phone, and we get to a deal we are both comfortable and happy with. The cuff was one of my GREATEST FINDS OF ALL TIME, as she asked $80 and I paid the extra $5 for shipping.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> I search for them using craigslist and I usually pay asking price,depending on condition and if it has all of it's original packaging. I study close pictures to determine authenticity, speak to buyers on the phone, and we get to a deal we are both comfortable and happy with. The cuff was one of my GREATEST FINDS OF ALL TIME, as she asked $80 and I paid the extra $5 for shipping.



Omg You really made out! Im gonna be a big girl and be happy for you instead of wanting to vomit out of jealousy lol I LOVE YOUR TREASURES!!!


----------



## Candice0985

advokaitplm said:


> Thanks! I really do love it, I just I'm just on the fence about the sapphire. I wish they made this design with a diamond in the middle. :/


it would be very pretty with a diamond too! oooh a yellow diamond!?

 tiffany sapphires are such a gorgeous colour, a nice medium blue with vibrant hue


----------



## kath2

That's the great thing about Tiffany silver--because it's produced in such mass quantities, you can always find it pawn shops and secondhand stores, usually at anywhere from a tenth to a fifth of its original price (which is the downside, I guess--it loses 80% of its value as soon as we buy it). The older pieces are great b/c they tend to be heavier & better made. Enjoy you're new additions! (Sometimes gold scores can be found, too--I got a great dbty .24 point 18k last year, with documentation, for $315 at a pawn shop, which the St. Louis store told me was worth $1,500!!)


----------



## grace04

advokaitplm said:


> View attachment 1907841
> 
> 
> Do you all think this pendant is too dressy for everyday wear? Does anyone have this pendant? What do you think of it? I'm starting the process of looking for a high quality necklace for everyday wear under the $4000 mark. I wear lots of blue, black, and grey clothing.
> 
> I'm between this, another Victoria pendant, a few Kwiat and Tacori designs or having a custom heirloom looking pendant made from a local jeweler.


 
I don't think it is at all too dressy for everyday wear.  Sounds like it would go great with your wardrobe.


----------



## ahpeste

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> I search for them using craigslist and I usually pay asking price,depending on condition and if it has all of it's original packaging. I study close pictures to determine authenticity, speak to buyers on the phone, and we get to a deal we are both comfortable and happy with. The cuff was one of my GREATEST FINDS OF ALL TIME, as she asked $80 and I paid the extra $5 for shipping.



Well done! Congrats on ur treasures.


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Omg You really made out! Im gonna be a big girl and be happy for you instead of wanting to vomit out of jealousy lol I LOVE YOUR TREASURES!!!


Pink, you are too funny!!!! 



			
				kath2 said:
			
		

> That's the great thing about Tiffany silver--because it's produced in such mass quantities, you can always find it pawn shops and secondhand stores, usually at anywhere from a tenth to a fifth of its original price (which is the downside, I guess--it loses 80% of its value as soon as we buy it). The older pieces are great b/c they tend to be heavier & better made. Enjoy you're new additions! (Sometimes gold scores can be found, too--I got a great dbty .24 point 18k last year, with documentation, for $315 at a pawn shop, which the St. Louis store told me was worth $1,500!!)


I know, isn't it great that you can find great treasures out there!?I don't think the tiffany silver pieces loose value with time, one of the advantages of its strong name brand. I have been able to get such great deals because usually the sellers want rid of the piece due to unhappy memories linked to it, or financial burdens. I would say that about 90% of all my vintage pieces come from broken relationships, which is sad, but the emotional baggage the piece carries is not worth it to the seller.  I have found with my research that the more vintage they are, the rarest they become, and their price goes up. I have been able to sell pieces that I am tired of for at least 200-300% profit, sometimes more. I don't sell often, and when I do it is usually to buy something else I want more, but I have always been able to sell my PRE-loved pieces for more than I paid for them! And yes, there are some great gold findings out there too!  I would love to see a modeling picture of your necklace and congrats on your great treasure find


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> So one of my passions are Tiffany vintage RARE pieces! I look for them ALL around the country and these are the ones I received this week: Paloma Picasso XXXOOO cuff (came from KY, for only $85, the only one for sale like this one on eBay is $899) heart key hole and key padlock charm with charm bracelet (from PA, only $83 for both, value of $400+), geometric heart and concave disk 1837 necklaces (from Chicago, both for $65, value of $350+). The 1837 arrived last week from NY for only $50, value of $300+.
> 
> I also have the Paloma Picasso XXXOOO matching ring coming from MA for only $45, should be here next week! I am sooooo happy with my new vintage finds and for the great deals I got on them!!!!!!!



My soul twin sister lolol
Ur sis very jealous as no tiffany for now lolol
Mum said u have to share lololololololol seriouslyyyyyy omgggggg omggggg lolol great deals !!! Happy happy  congrats ! Wear them in good health.


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> My soul twin sister lolol
> Ur sis very jealous as no tiffany for now lolol
> Mum said u have to share lololololololol seriouslyyyyyy omgggggg omggggg lolol great deals !!! Happy happy  congrats ! Wear them in good health.



You are so cute! If you lived any closer I would totally find YOU great deals too and gladly share  Did you get your bag? I want to see a picture of it


----------



## Tiffanylady

ahpeste said:
			
		

> Well done! Congrats on ur treasures.



Thank you


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> You are so cute! If you lived any closer I would totally find YOU great deals too and gladly share  Did you get your bag? I want to see a picture of it



Ohhh yes i didd  where do i post pics ?? What thread ?? Lolol


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> You are so cute! If you lived any closer I would totally find YOU great deals too and gladly share  Did you get your bag? I want to see a picture of it



Tiffany lady i posted pic in the thread.                    " longchamp or le tanneur " started by me u can check  and also in the thread whats ur last habdbag purchase


----------



## Myrkur

kath2 said:


> That's the great thing about Tiffany silver--because it's produced in such mass quantities, you can always find it pawn shops and secondhand stores, usually at anywhere from a tenth to a fifth of its original price (which is the downside, I guess--it loses 80% of its value as soon as we buy it). The older pieces are great b/c they tend to be heavier & better made. Enjoy you're new additions! (Sometimes gold scores can be found, too--I got a great dbty .24 point 18k last year, with documentation, for $315 at a pawn shop, which the St. Louis store told me was worth $1,500!!)



What a steal! Would love to see photos of your dbty


----------



## Donnachloe

I just saw your Chanel bags; I love that silvery grey one!  I have yet to get a Chanel bag, so your "small collection" seems wonderful!
Cluny


----------



## ohsoJill

Ladies! I could really use your help!
I could buy the ss Daisy key for 150 euros from someone who never used it, but I'm a bit scared to do so. 150 euros is a lot of money to take a risk like this, and she need to send it to me since I live far away from here. She got the receipt and everything. But the weird thing is, she said she didn't get a box with het purchase, only a pouch.. And also, she would like to keep the receipt, because it's 'personal', instead of giving it to me when I buy the key. She send me some pictures, maybe you ladies could take a look at it to see of you see something weird? I really hope you could help me, I would be really grateful! Oh and I covered her name with the moustache-thingy, hehe.


----------



## BlueLoula

ohsoJill said:
			
		

> Ladies! I could really use your help!
> I could buy the ss Daisy key for 150 euros from someone who never used it, but I'm a bit scared to do so. 150 euros is a lot of money to take a risk like this, and she need to send it to me since I live far away from here. She got the receipt and everything. But the weird thing is, she said she didn't get a box with het purchase, only a pouch.. And also, she would like to keep the receipt, because it's 'personal', instead of giving it to me when I buy the key. She send me some pictures, maybe you ladies could take a look at it to see of you see something weird? I really hope you could help me, I would be really grateful! Oh and I covered her name with the moustache-thingy, hehe.



Ask het to send u pic of the marking tiffany and co ! 
But to me looks exactly as mine seems ok !


----------



## ohsoJill

BlueLoula said:


> Ask het to send u pic of the marking tiffany and co !
> But to me looks exactly as mine seems ok !



Thank you! That's good advice, I just emailed her. 
But what do you think about the 'she didn't get a box thing'? That worries me the most! I checked the receipt and that looks exactly like mine


----------



## ohsoJill

Oh and I got another question, what is the warranty of the products at Tiffany? I can't seem to find it on the website, only for diamonds..


----------



## BlueLoula

ohsoJill said:
			
		

> Thank you! That's good advice, I just emailed her.
> But what do you think about the 'she didn't get a box thing'? That worries me the most! I checked the receipt and that looks exactly like mine



May be their store didnt have the boxes 
Here sometimes it happened ... 
But ask bout the branch . 
Btw i have a fake pouch and this one looks authentic to me 
Ask bout the tiff script


----------



## BlueLoula

My tiffany stack  
Cant wait to buy somethg from tiff lolol


----------



## Myrkur

Donnachloe said:


> I just saw your Chanel bags; I love that silvery grey one!  I have yet to get a Chanel bag, so your "small collection" seems wonderful!
> Cluny



Was that meant for me?


----------



## Myrkur

ohsoJill said:


> Thank you! That's good advice, I just emailed her.
> But what do you think about the 'she didn't get a box thing'? That worries me the most! I checked the receipt and that looks exactly like mine



Hey another dutchie!  Yeh it's kind of odd she didn't get a box  I would save up and buy a new one in store, but that's because I don't trust buying secondhand


----------



## ohsoJill

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> May be their store didnt have the boxes
> Here sometimes it happened ...
> But ask bout the branch .
> Btw i have a fake pouch and this one looks authentic to me
> Ask bout the tiff script



Thanks for helping me!!


----------



## ohsoJill

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Hey another dutchie!  Yeh it's kind of odd she didn't get a box  I would save up and buy a new one in store, but that's because I don't trust buying secondhand



Ha! Are you Dutch too? 

I think I'm not gonna buy it. I think it's too big of a risk and it's not a piece I reeeeally want. It's more that it's attractive since it's so cheap haha


----------



## restricter

New from Tiffany -- silver and Rubedo.  Cat not included.


----------



## BlueLoula

restricter said:
			
		

> New from Tiffany -- silver and Rubedo.  Cat not included.



I loveeee itttt !!!


----------



## swee7bebe

Hi everyone. Does anyone have a modeling pic of the bean earrings? Fiancé got me a pair for our wedding gift (getting married on Sunday!) and I'm not sure if its meant to be worn vertical or horizontal.


----------



## Myrkur

ohsoJill said:


> Ha! Are you Dutch too?
> 
> I think I'm not gonna buy it. I think it's too big of a risk and it's not a piece I reeeeally want. It's more that it's attractive since it's so cheap haha



Yes!  Lol I know that feeling, but eventually I don't get it because I'm to afraid it will be a fake.


----------



## purseaddictnew

ohsoJill said:
			
		

> Ladies! I could really use your help!
> I could buy the ss Daisy key for 150 euros from someone who never used it, but I'm a bit scared to do so. 150 euros is a lot of money to take a risk like this, and she need to send it to me since I live far away from here. She got the receipt and everything. But the weird thing is, she said she didn't get a box with het purchase, only a pouch.. And also, she would like to keep the receipt, because it's 'personal', instead of giving it to me when I buy the key. She send me some pictures, maybe you ladies could take a look at it to see of you see something weird? I really hope you could help me, I would be really grateful! Oh and I covered her name with the moustache-thingy, hehe.



It looks fine. Usually it's rare to see fake gold/ diamond Tiffany. I don't think it's strange that she doesn't have box. Lots of people don't keep boxes.


----------



## Caz71

restricter said:


> New from Tiffany -- silver and Rubedo.  Cat not included.



I love them.!! I dont think we have them at our Tiffany store in Melbourne? Can i pls see them modelled on you when u get the chance. 
Thanks )


----------



## Caz71

restricter said:


> New from Tiffany -- silver and Rubedo.  Cat not included.



Beautiful kitty btw. Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Myrkur

purseaddictnew said:
			
		

> It looks fine. Usually it's rare to see fake gold/ diamond Tiffany. I don't think it's strange that she doesn't have box. Lots of people don't keep boxes.



She said she didn't even get a box with the purchase, she didn't throw it away or something.


----------



## restricter

Caz71 said:
			
		

> I love them.!! I dont think we have them at our Tiffany store in Melbourne? Can i pls see them modelled on you when u get the chance.
> Thanks )



I found them in the duty free Tiffany in Heathrow, of all places!  Modeling pics shortly.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> My tiffany stack
> Cant wait to buy somethg from tiff lolol



Yes thats definitely a Beautiful stack! (not to mention I have the same look going on today too!) Hey have you seen this yet? Lol sorry but I had to make sure you did because it matches your bracelet http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+1-c+288196-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

restricter said:
			
		

> New from Tiffany -- silver and Rubedo.  Cat not included.



Where did you get the Rubedo charms from if you don't mind me asking? Im from the uk and I can't see them on the website :s


----------



## restricter

LuckyLittleLucy said:
			
		

> Where did you get the Rubedo charms from if you don't mind me asking? Im from the uk and I can't see them on the website :s



Terminal 3 in Heathrow Airport.   They just got them in last Wednesday.  I


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Yes thats definitely a Beautiful stack! (not to mention I have the same look going on today too!) Hey have you seen this yet? Lol sorry but I had to make sure you did because it matches your bracelet http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=29633738&mcat=148206&cid=288196&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+288196-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Yesssss and am in love !!! 
Have to ask the store bout it !!! But in 2013 lilolol


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> She said she didn't even get a box with the purchase, she didn't throw it away or something.



U know what dont go there !! This is strange somehow !! I can tell the pouch is authentic but boxes are given when store restock !! 
It happened here ... She bought from tiffany or from somebody ???


----------



## Tiffanylady

ohsoJill said:
			
		

> Ladies! I could really use your help!
> I could buy the ss Daisy key for 150 euros from someone who never used it, but I'm a bit scared to do so. 150 euros is a lot of money to take a risk like this, and she need to send it to me since I live far away from here. She got the receipt and everything. But the weird thing is, she said she didn't get a box with het purchase, only a pouch.. And also, she would like to keep the receipt, because it's 'personal', instead of giving it to me when I buy the key. She send me some pictures, maybe you ladies could take a look at it to see of you see something weird? I really hope you could help me, I would be really grateful! Oh and I covered her name with the moustache-thingy, hehe.
> !



I just wouldn't go for it, seems a little shady




			
				BlueLoula said:
			
		

> My tiffany stack
> Cant wait to buy somethg from tiff lolol



Beautiful, like always! 




			
				restricter said:
			
		

> New from Tiffany -- silver and Rubedo.  Cat not included.



Looove it!


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> She said she didn't even get a box with the purchase, she didn't throw it away or something.



Forgot to post the pic !! This is the fake pouch !! I bought a bangle while ago  one and ended up fake !! 
The pouch is not the same color !!


----------



## Junkenpo

BlueLoula said:


> Forgot to post the pic !! This is the fake pouch !! I bought a bangle while ago  one and ended up fake !!
> The pouch is not the same color !!
> 
> View attachment 1912968



Wow, thanks for posting that!

  I know that a little while ago Tiffany changed their pouches and i hadn't noticed because i get maybe 1 thing a year (or 2) and my last piece came in the dark blue box...but I got something off ebay i was worried was a fake, because of the pouch...I even made a thread and posted pictures here.....but then the very next thing i bought from the boutique had the same pouch. 

But yeah, I don't think T&Co has ever had pouches like that.


----------



## BlueLoula

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks for posting that!
> 
> I know that a little while ago Tiffany changed their pouches and i hadn't noticed because i get maybe 1 thing a year (or 2) and my last piece came in the dark blue box...but I got something off ebay i was worried was a fake, because of the pouch...I even made a thread and posted pictures here.....but then the very next thing i bought from the boutique had the same pouch.
> 
> But yeah, I don't think T&Co has ever had pouches like that.



Hope this will help cuz i wasss soo sad when i discovered it was a fake !!! I only buy from tiffany now cuz really so much fake outside !! 
But now the i know tiffany well i can recognize a fake !!


----------



## ohsoJill

I decided not to do it! Thank you very much for all your help ladies, you made my decision a lot easier!!


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

restricter said:
			
		

> Terminal 3 in Heathrow Airport.   They just got them in last Wednesday.  I



Ahhh fantastic! Yet another addition to my Christmas list!


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> will do  how have you been skyqueen?


Just saw this post, Candice...been busy!!! Haven't been on tPF much lately.
Finger's crossed with the job!!!


----------



## adoringcarmine

really want a dog tag ( the dog) soo cute atmx


----------



## Myrkur

OMG GUYS!! I'm so happy, my sister just got her first baby, which makes me an auntie. She is sooo cute, I want to buy her first Tiffany   I think I'm going to get her something, maybe for christmas present or something!!!


----------



## EBMIC

Myrkur said:


> OMG GUYS!! I'm so happy, my sister just got her first baby, which makes me an auntie. She is sooo cute, I want to buy her first Tiffany   I think I'm going to get her something, maybe for christmas present or something!!!


Congratulations on becoming auntie!!!


----------



## Myrkur

EBMIC said:


> Congratulations on becoming auntie!!!



Thank you! What should I get for her for christmas? Do you think she's too young for jewelry? Oh well she can always use it when she's older hmmm...


----------



## Tiffanylady

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Thank you! What should I get for her for christmas? Do you think she's too young for jewelry? Oh well she can always use it when she's older hmmm...



I think that's a great idea! My daughter is only 3 and I got her first tiffany piece as well, the Paloma Picasso loving heart pendant with a pink sapphire. She is too little still to wear it, but it's a special piece she will always treasure! You could get her a necklace she can wear later on and you will always have this neat story to tell her


----------



## rogersa

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Thank you! What should I get for her for christmas? Do you think she's too young for jewelry? Oh well she can always use it when she's older hmmm...



My dbf and I always talk about when and if we have a daughter, we will get her a charm bracelet and get her a charm every year and on her 16th or older birthday we will give it to her  I think it's sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## etk123

Myrkur said:


> OMG GUYS!! I'm so happy, my sister just got her first baby, which makes me an auntie. She is sooo cute, I want to buy her first Tiffany   I think I'm going to get her something, maybe for christmas present or something!!!



Congratulations to your whole family! Baby girls are the best!


So ladies does anyone know what this style is? I posted in the authenticate thread but thought I'd try here too.


----------



## jtc103

Myrkur said:
			
		

> OMG GUYS!! I'm so happy, my sister just got her first baby, which makes me an auntie. She is sooo cute, I want to buy her first Tiffany   I think I'm going to get her something, maybe for christmas present or something!!!






			
				Myrkur said:
			
		

> Thank you! What should I get for her for christmas? Do you think she's too young for jewelry? Oh well she can always use it when she's older hmmm...



They're never too young!  hehehe...well too young to wear them maybe but not too young to start giving them jewelry!  A nice bracelet or necklace (for when she's old enough to be able to wear them without danger of choking).  Or nice diamond earrings or ring if you plan to give it to her to wear when she's a bit older.  Tiffany's also have a lot of dainty earrings that would be suitable for little girls.

I'm currently pregnant and found out we're having a girl!  I am buying a pink diamond ring to commemorate her birth and I plan to pass it on to her when she turns 16!


----------



## BlueLoula

jtc103 said:
			
		

> They're never too young!  hehehe...well too young to wear them maybe but not too young to start giving them jewelry!  A nice bracelet or necklace (for when she's old enough to be able to wear them without danger of choking).  Or nice diamond earrings or ring if you plan to give it to her to wear when she's a bit older.  Tiffany's also have a lot of dainty earrings that would be suitable for little girls.
> 
> I'm currently pregnant and found out we're having a girl!  I am buying a pink diamond ring to commemorate her birth and I plan to pass it on to her when she turns 16!



I thk gold earing will be the best she ll wear them sooner than u thk !! Even as baby u can put it on !! This is great  
I have a boy  no tiffany for him lololol


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> OMG GUYS!! I'm so happy, my sister just got her first baby, which makes me an auntie. She is sooo cute, I want to buy her first Tiffany   I think I'm going to get her something, maybe for christmas present or something!!!



Go for gold earings  she can wear them very soon  at 3 m she can have them on hehehe am so happyy for u


----------



## Myrkur

Thanks guys!! I like the idea of the gold earrings or maybe diamonds. Or get her a diamond something and give them to my sister already who can give them to her when she's older like 18 or something .. hmmm.. have to browse a bit more


----------



## Ratnapur

Myrkur said:


> Thank you! What should I get for her for christmas? Do you think she's too young for jewelry? Oh well she can always use it when she's older hmmm...


 

Congratlulations! It's always a special day when a new baby comes into the world.

I love the Tiffany idea! How about something in classic pearls?


----------



## Ratnapur

etk123 said:


> Congratulations to your whole family! Baby girls are the best!
> 
> 
> So ladies does anyone know what this style is? I posted in the authenticate thread but thought I'd try here too.


 
The Tiffany Victoria Collection??? I love those earrings.


----------



## sirensrise

Myrkur said:


> OMG GUYS!! I'm so happy, my sister just got her first baby, which makes me an auntie. She is sooo cute, I want to buy her first Tiffany   I think I'm going to get her something, maybe for christmas present or something!!!



My younger daughter has a spoon and I love it.  I actually feed her with it.


----------



## laeticia

Yay i picked up my new Tiffany graduated bead necklace today after having it shortened


----------



## EBMIC

Myrkur said:


> Thank you! What should I get for her for christmas? Do you think she's too young for jewelry? Oh well she can always use it when she's older hmmm...



Jewelry, baby spoon with DOB on it, love auntie?!


----------



## Myrkur

Ratnapur said:


> Congratlulations! It's always a special day when a new baby comes into the world.
> 
> I love the Tiffany idea! How about something in classic pearls?


Thank you! Hmm, but then I'll have to wait until she's 18 or something, because I don't see teenagers walking around with pearls. But the same with diamonds though hmm.. 



sirensrise said:


> My younger daughter has a spoon and I love it.  I actually feed her with it.


Love that idea and love the Tiffany spoons, but I'm afraid my sister won't use it that much, so I think jewelry is a better option + she can get her upcoming Tiffany addiction started already


----------



## Myrkur

EBMIC said:


> Jewelry, baby spoon with DOB on it, love auntie?!



What's DOB? :wondering


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Myrkur said:
			
		

> What's DOB? :wondering



Date of Birth


----------



## Junkenpo

Myrkur said:


> Thank you! Hmm, but then I'll have to wait until she's 18 or something, because I don't see teenagers walking around with pearls. But the same with diamonds though hmm..
> 
> Love that idea and love the Tiffany spoons, but I'm afraid my sister won't use it that much, so I think jewelry is a better option + she can get her upcoming Tiffany addiction started already



I know jewelry is probably best for the long run, but you can always buy jewelry later (and wonderful auntie that you are, you probably will!) so a baby thing they can remember using as a baby is good, too.

If you don't think the spoon would work, I've always been enamored of the bubble wand and of the monkey straw . I've also really liked the rattles and teething rings that they've had in the past.


----------



## EBMIC

Myrkur said:


> What's DOB? :wondering


Her date of birth


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Thank you! Hmm, but then I'll have to wait until she's 18 or something, because I don't see teenagers walking around with pearls. But the same with diamonds though hmm..
> 
> Love that idea and love the Tiffany spoons, but I'm afraid my sister won't use it that much, so I think jewelry is a better option + she can get her upcoming Tiffany addiction started already



In my area when a baby girl is born family always buy her diamond earing or gold earing and they put it on immediatly 
And its reallyyyy cute to see little diamonds on smll earings !!! Wooozzzyyyy lolol 
I want a baby girl  hehehe


----------



## Candice0985

I got my new Tiffany vintage oval Key, it's RG with diamonds and the perfect size! about an inch long? this isn't a sparkle shot but just a quick one I took in the office


----------



## jtc103

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> I got my new Tiffany vintage oval Key, it's RG with diamonds and the perfect size! about an inch long? this isn't a sparkle shot but just a quick one I took in the office



Oh pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> I got my new Tiffany vintage oval Key, it's RG with diamonds and the perfect size! about an inch long? this isn't a sparkle shot but just a quick one I took in the office



I swear Tiffany's keys unlock the door of happiness and beauty! It gorgeous on you!!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

jtc103 said:


> Oh pretty!  Congrats!


thanks jtc 



@PinkCornbread said:


> I swear Tiffany's keys unlock the door of happiness and beauty! It gorgeous on you!!!!!!


haha I agree....well anything tiffany unlocks the door of happiness and beauty


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> I got my new Tiffany vintage oval Key, it's RG with diamonds and the perfect size! about an inch long? this isn't a sparkle shot but just a quick one I took in the office
> View attachment 1920755



Candice this is so pretty! Please take better sparkle pics so we can drool some more!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Candice this is so pretty! Please take better sparkle pics so we can drool some more!


i'm on it!


----------



## etk123

Sooooo, while I was loving my Aria pendant I kept wishing it was just a little bit blingier. Yesterday I popped into Tiffany just planning on looking, and I had the sweetest SA who did the exchange for me right there without the receipt or packaging, I simply took the Aria off and gave it to her, and exchanged for the Soleste, yay!!! She wrapped it up beautifully and sent me on my way. I am really excited, it's sooo sparkly, and I'm totally in love with it.


----------



## Tiffanylady

etk123 said:
			
		

> Sooooo, while I was loving my Aria pendant I kept wishing it was just a little bit blingier. Yesterday I popped into Tiffany just planning on looking, and I had the sweetest SA who did the exchange for me right there without the receipt or packaging, I simply took the Aria off and gave it to her, and exchanged for the Soleste, yay!!! She wrapped it up beautifully and sent me on my way. I am really excited, it's sooo sparkly, and I'm totally in love with it.



YAY! That's lovely! It looks soooo great on you!


----------



## EBMIC

Candice0985 said:


> I got my new Tiffany vintage oval Key, it's RG with diamonds and the perfect size! about an inch long? this isn't a sparkle shot but just a quick one I took in the office
> View attachment 1920755


Beautiful!!


----------



## Myrkur

EBMIC said:


> Her date of birth


Oooh that's actually a great idea!



Junkenpo said:


> I know jewelry is probably best for the long run, but you can always buy jewelry later (and wonderful auntie that you are, you probably will!) so a baby thing they can remember using as a baby is good, too.
> 
> If you don't think the spoon would work, I've always been enamored of the bubble wand and of the monkey straw . I've also really liked the rattles and teething rings that they've had in the past.


Yeh the rattles is what I was looking for at first, but they don't sell it here where I live and now I don't see it anymore on the US website 



BlueLoula said:


> In my area when a baby girl is born family always buy her diamond earing or gold earing and they put it on immediatly
> And its reallyyyy cute to see little diamonds on smll earings !!! Wooozzzyyyy lolol
> I want a baby girl  hehehe



I believe one of my sisters best friends got her pink diamond earrings, so maybe I can get her a loose diamond and she can turn in into whatever when she's older.. agggh so hard to find her something


----------



## Myrkur

etk123 said:


> Sooooo, while I was loving my Aria pendant I kept wishing it was just a little bit blingier. Yesterday I popped into Tiffany just planning on looking, and I had the sweetest SA who did the exchange for me right there without the receipt or packaging, I simply took the Aria off and gave it to her, and exchanged for the Soleste, yay!!! She wrapped it up beautifully and sent me on my way. I am really excited, it's sooo sparkly, and I'm totally in love with it.



This looks absolutely stunning! Wow congrats


----------



## Myrkur

I went to Tiffany's yesterday and I saw soleste ring and now I felt even more in love, now my whole plan of not buying it and buy something else when I'm NY felt apart and now I want the soleste ring again.. lol lol


----------



## etk123

Tiffanylady said:


> YAY! That's lovely! It looks soooo great on you!


Thank you sweetie!


Myrkur said:


> This looks absolutely stunning! Wow congrats


Thanks, I love it!


Myrkur said:


> I went to Tiffany's yesterday and I saw soleste ring and now I felt even more in love, now my whole plan of not buying it and buy something else when I'm NY felt apart and now I want the soleste ring again.. lol lol


I know what you mean, it's just beautiful.


----------



## sammix3

etk123 said:


> Sooooo, while I was loving my Aria pendant I kept wishing it was just a little bit blingier. Yesterday I popped into Tiffany just planning on looking, and I had the sweetest SA who did the exchange for me right there without the receipt or packaging, I simply took the Aria off and gave it to her, and exchanged for the Soleste, yay!!! She wrapped it up beautifully and sent me on my way. I am really excited, it's sooo sparkly, and I'm totally in love with it.



So pretty!!! I would love to see more pics!


----------



## sammix3

Myrkur said:


> I went to Tiffany's yesterday and I saw soleste ring and now I felt even more in love, now my whole plan of not buying it and buy something else when I'm NY felt apart and now I want the soleste ring again.. lol lol



The soleste ring with the pink diamonds is just to die for.  Too bad it's way out of my price range.  The earrings too!  I saw the necklace on the website but now it's gone, but I remember that one being a bit more affordable, so I may consider getting that.


----------



## sammix3

etk123 said:


> Sooooo, while I was loving my Aria pendant I kept wishing it was just a little bit blingier. Yesterday I popped into Tiffany just planning on looking, and I had the sweetest SA who did the exchange for me right there without the receipt or packaging, I simply took the Aria off and gave it to her, and exchanged for the Soleste, yay!!! She wrapped it up beautifully and sent me on my way. I am really excited, it's sooo sparkly, and I'm totally in love with it.



May I ask how much this is and the total carat weight?


----------



## Myrkur

sammix3 said:


> The soleste ring with the pink diamonds is just to die for.  Too bad it's way out of my price range.  The earrings too!  I saw the necklace on the website but now it's gone, but I remember that one being a bit more affordable, so I may consider getting that.



Exactly, it's soooo nice in real!!!! aaaagh, why is everything so expensive


----------



## etk123

sammix3 said:


> So pretty!!! I would love to see more pics!



Thank you! It was $2750 and it's .30ct.


----------



## cupcake34

etk123, your necklace looks gorgeous! Great choice!


----------



## sammix3

etk123 said:


> Thank you! It was $2750 and it's .30ct.



I totally want the one with the pink diamonds now!


----------



## Myrkur

etk123 said:


> Thank you! It was $2750 and it's .30ct.



Wow I thought it would be more expensive!


----------



## Myrkur

My boyfriend just told me he doesn't like the tiffany soleste


----------



## twitspie

etk123 said:


> Thank you! It was $2750 and it's .30ct.



Gorgeous!


----------



## twitspie

Candice0985 said:


> I got my new Tiffany vintage oval Key, it's RG with diamonds and the perfect size! about an inch long? this isn't a sparkle shot but just a quick one I took in the office
> View attachment 1920755



So pretty Candice!


----------



## Candice0985

twitspie said:


> So pretty Candice!


thanks twitspie! I still need to take better pictures of this key :shame:


----------



## merekat703

Did Tiffany make the large beans, 18 & 20mm on a 16" chain. The website says 18" but I see alot on ebay with 16"


----------



## etk123

For items that come in the suede boxes, should there be a blue pouch too? Or just the box?


----------



## akimoto

etk123 said:
			
		

> For items that come in the suede boxes, should there be a blue pouch too? Or just the box?



About 10 years ago, my gold items did come with suede boxes and snap pouch but not anymore. From my experience, items that come in suede boxes no longer have pouches but when you get items cleaned, Tiffany's SA place them nicely in drawstring pouches for you anyway


----------



## etk123

akimoto said:


> About 10 years ago, my gold items did come with suede boxes and snap pouch but not anymore. From my experience, items that come in suede boxes no longer have pouches but when you get items cleaned, Tiffany's SA place them nicely in drawstring pouches for you anyway



I remember the pouches with the snaps they were so nice. When you say cleaned, does that mean sent away to be polished or just if the SA steams it for you? I used to have a bunch of pouches but I must have tossed them. I'm a chronic declutterer. Maybe If I take a bunch of stuff in to be steam cleaned they'll put it in pouches?


----------



## etk123

I have been planning on getting dd13 the little silver bow for Christmas, we were recently in the boutique, it was probably the first time she really looked, and she got excited about the bean. I offered for her to try it on but she wanted to try the bow since we had already talked about how cute it is. Now I'm wondering if the bean would be better. My first reaction is to get both but I really need to stop being like that with her. Hmmm. Anyone with a tween dd that wears either of these? 
She was very cute, she said "Mommy they have a lima bean!".


----------



## akimoto

Yes the snap pouches still stand up well. I use them to store accessories when travelling. Actually I use the drawstring pouches too lol oh when clean I mean just walk-in store to ask them to steam clean, not sending away for polishing.


----------



## merekat703

etk123 said:


> I have been planning on getting dd13 the little silver bow for Christmas, we were recently in the boutique, it was probably the first time she really looked, and she got excited about the bean. I offered for her to try it on but she wanted to try the bow since we had already talked about how cute it is. Now I'm wondering if the bean would be better. My first reaction is to get both but I really need to stop being like that with her. Hmmm. Anyone with a tween dd that wears either of these?
> She was very cute, she said "Mommy they have a lima bean!".


 I would pick the bean over the bow. Its a classic pieces she can wear forever. I personally would tire of the bow but I always love my bean. My friends 3 yr old plays with mine and says Auntie has a jelly bean, gimmie!


----------



## wintersong

etk123 said:
			
		

> I have been planning on getting dd13 the little silver bow for Christmas, we were recently in the boutique, it was probably the first time she really looked, and she got excited about the bean. I offered for her to try it on but she wanted to try the bow since we had already talked about how cute it is. Now I'm wondering if the bean would be better. My first reaction is to get both but I really need to stop being like that with her. Hmmm. Anyone with a tween dd that wears either of these?
> She was very cute, she said "Mommy they have a lima bean!".



I say whatever she seemed to enjoy more! I'm an (older) teen but when I was a little younger the silver bow was really popular! A lot of girls I know still wear one 

Also, the silver open heart/keys are pretty popular amongst teen girls


----------



## rogersa

etk123 said:
			
		

> I have been planning on getting dd13 the little silver bow for Christmas, we were recently in the boutique, it was probably the first time she really looked, and she got excited about the bean. I offered for her to try it on but she wanted to try the bow since we had already talked about how cute it is. Now I'm wondering if the bean would be better. My first reaction is to get both but I really need to stop being like that with her. Hmmm. Anyone with a tween dd that wears either of these?
> She was very cute, she said "Mommy they have a lima bean!".



I got my first Tiffany's anything for my 18th birthday, and it was the silver heart return to Tiffany eatings that I wanted since I was very little. I still wear them everyday almost 4 years later. I'd go with what she loved first. The bean is so classic, I've always loved it.


----------



## prettymiss

I've been seeing a lot of new "Rubedo" jewelry and was wondering if anyone knows much about the metal and/or had any experiences with it?  Does it hold up well?


----------



## Christofle

prettymiss said:


> I've been seeing a lot of new "Rubedo" jewelry and was wondering if anyone knows much about the metal and/or had any experiences with it?  Does it hold up well?



Rubedo is 8k gold


----------



## BlueLoula

prettymiss said:
			
		

> I've been seeing a lot of new "Rubedo" jewelry and was wondering if anyone knows much about the metal and/or had any experiences with it?  Does it hold up well?



Hello I was reading bout rubedo and first its not 8k gold
Rubedo is a mixture of metal. SILVER GOLD AND COPPER
silver make it shiny gold make it precious and copper give the color!  
Easy  u can read bout it on the website


----------



## dancingtiffany

etk123 said:


> For items that come in the suede boxes, should there be a blue pouch too? Or just the box?



In our place, it also comes with the drawstring pouch.  So one gets a suede box, a blue pouch and a blue box.


----------



## Myrkur

What is Tiffany's warranty on Silver actually? Can't find that on their website, only the 'warranty for live on Diamonds policy'.


----------



## sophiasuyi

i am also soooooo addicted to Tiffany diamonds! i bought the legacy ring, legacy pendant and i want to  buy tiffany keys and so much more! my friends kept telling me to consider VCA, but i live in Sydney, there is no VCA in Australia. so i guess i will just stick with Tiffany


----------



## CherryHeart

I don't know I'm "addicted"....Especially since I'm not huge into silver, and the gold T&Co items are a littttttle outta my price range! But I do have a small collection for days when I do choose the silver over gold accessories! I'm currently building a charm bracelet (because I've loved charm bracelets since I was a little girl ) and it's in the shop right now getting the third charm sautered on. Since I already have a ring and the bead bracelet as well, I think once I get to five charms on that bracelet, I'll be done...


----------



## etk123

akimoto said:


> Yes the snap pouches still stand up well. I use them to store accessories when travelling. Actually I use the drawstring pouches too lol oh when clean I mean just walk-in store to ask them to steam clean, not sending away for polishing.





dancingtiffany said:


> In our place, it also comes with the drawstring pouch.  So one gets a suede box, a blue pouch and a blue box.



Thank you ladies, it appears I have been shorted one pouch hehe! I will have to take many pieces to be steamed so I can restock..


----------



## etk123

merekat703 said:


> I would pick the bean over the bow. Its a classic pieces she can wear forever. I personally would tire of the bow but I always love my bean. My friends 3 yr old plays with mine and says Auntie has a jelly bean, gimmie!





wintersong said:


> I say whatever she seemed to enjoy more! I'm an (older) teen but when I was a little younger the silver bow was really popular! A lot of girls I know still wear one
> 
> Also, the silver open heart/keys are pretty popular amongst teen girls





rogersa said:


> I got my first Tiffany's anything for my 18th birthday, and it was the silver heart return to Tiffany eatings that I wanted since I was very little. I still wear them everyday almost 4 years later. I'd go with what she loved first. The bean is so classic, I've always loved it.


Thanks ladies! I asked her if she thought the bean would be a better idea and she said she loved the bow more. But I think I got her thinking...I have a feeling she'll eventually have both!


----------



## Cullinan

Medium or large

Larger is always nicer but medium is much better value for money, and think what you could buy with the difference....


----------



## merekat703

Myrkur said:


> What is Tiffany's warranty on Silver actually? Can't find that on their website, only the 'warranty for live on Diamonds policy'.


 
My SA said I have a year per item bought and TCO will fix any issues for free, after a year you pay. Also I lost a charm and told customer service what happened and they replaced it for free, she said there was a one time free replacement. I got my replacement overnighted to me.


----------



## TammySue

CherryHeart said:


> I don't know I'm "addicted"....Especially since I'm not huge into silver, and the gold T&Co items are a littttttle outta my price range! But I do have a small collection for days when I do choose the silver over gold accessories! *I'm currently building a charm bracelet (because I've loved charm bracelets since I was a little girl )* and it's in the shop right now getting the third charm sautered on. Since I already have a ring and the bead bracelet as well, I think once I get to five charms on that bracelet, I'll be done...


 
Oh, me too!  I collect charm bracelets, from antique heart lock and key ones, gold and silver hearts, to modular italian charms.  I'm just planning on adding hearts to my Tiffany one.


----------



## sophiac

merekat703 said:


> My SA said I have a year per item bought and TCO will fix any issues for free, after a year you pay. Also I lost a charm and told customer service what happened and they replaced it for free, she said there was a one time free replacement. I got my replacement overnighted to me.



Hi

I just saw this post. Could you explain more about the replacement of the charm?

I bought a teardrop mini crystal silver necklace and less than a month the chain broke and i lost the mini crystal. Tiffany said they cant do anything and they will  charge to fix the broken necklace too.


----------



## merekat703

sophiac said:


> Hi
> 
> I just saw this post. Could you explain more about the replacement of the charm?
> 
> I bought a teardrop mini crystal silver necklace and less than a month the chain broke and i lost the mini crystal. Tiffany said they cant do anything and they will charge to fix the broken necklace too.


 
I emailed customer service though their website asking what they recommend for attaching charms because I lost one of my locks and before I reorder it how do I get it to stay on forever. The next day a lady from Tiffany's called and asked me for my receite info and my name/address and she said shed mail a one time replacement for it and she did.


----------



## Donnachloe

Myrkur said:


> Was that meant for me?


Yes, I clicked on the link and looked at your Chanel bag collection!
Donnachloe
http://www.clunygreyjewelry.com


----------



## J`adore LV

Hi everyone,

I've always loved Tiffany silver jewelry and bought several pieces, and then I stopped, haven't bought anything for 2 years--nothing really caught my eye.  My birthday is coming up and I want to buy a couple of the mini bead bracelets: mini bow (saw on the Tiffany thread) and the blue enamel heart.  Will there be a price increase any time soon?  Any info would greatly be appreciated!

thanks!


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi... Does anyone have the Legacy Green tourmaline ring and how do you like it?  Could I also kindly as for a modelling pic?

Thank you.


----------



## akimoto

etk123 said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies, it appears I have been shorted one pouch hehe! I will have to take many pieces to be steamed so I can restock..



Do that! My ER just came back from polishing after 3 weeks! Of course they gave me more pouches again! Lol


----------



## cupcake34

Love your e-ring! May I ask how many carats it is??


----------



## akimoto

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Love your e-ring! May I ask how many carats it is??



Thank you  It's 1.05.


----------



## cupcake34

Wow, it looks far bigger than that!!


----------



## akimoto

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Wow, it looks far bigger than that!!



Hehe.. I have tiny hands, my ring size is 2.5.


----------



## LVoeletters

Posted this earlier in the layering thread... Honest opinions? Trying to layer w what I got lol


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Posted this earlier in the layering thread... Honest opinions? Trying to layer w what I got lol



I think they look good together, they don't overwhelm each other. I'm tempted to turn my monitor upside down to get a good look at the two of them LOL


----------



## cung

I am about to buy a used plat DBTY necklace and wonder abt tiffany service. Do they provide free cleaning + polishing regardless of purchase or you just have such service at the store you originally bought it. If not, i would have 2nd thought abt buying a used one, just because it is less than half of retail. Thanks


----------



## Onebagtoomany

cung said:


> I am about to buy a used plat DBTY necklace and wonder abt tiffany service. Do they provide free cleaning + polishing regardless of purchase or you just have such service at the store you originally bought it. If not, i would have 2nd thought abt buying a used one, just because it is less than half of retail. Thanks



You can have it cleaned and polished at any Tiffany's regardless of where you bought it - I bought a preloved 1837 ring in yellow gold a few months ago for about half retail and had it polished at Tiffany's not long after with no problems.  It took just under two weeks.

Congrats on finding such a great deal, would love to see pics when you get it!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

LVoeletters said:


> Posted this earlier in the layering thread... Honest opinions? Trying to layer w what I got lol





I think they look great together! Really pretty.


----------



## cung

Onebagtoomany said:
			
		

> You can have it cleaned and polished at any Tiffany's regardless of where you bought it - I bought a preloved 1837 ring in yellow gold a few months ago for about half retail and had it polished at Tiffany's not long after with no problems.  It took just under two weeks.
> 
> Congrats on finding such a great deal, would love to see pics when you get it!



Thanks. I will get it and post later


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> Posted this earlier in the layering thread... Honest opinions? Trying to layer w what I got lol



Adorable together!


----------



## darkangel07760

LVoeletters said:


> Posted this earlier in the layering thread... Honest opinions? Trying to layer w what I got lol



Looks great! You should post that in the layering thread


----------



## darkangel07760

I am totally already planning my tiffany wishlist for the holidays!!!


----------



## EBMIC

darkangel07760 said:


> I am totally already planning my tiffany wishlist for the holidays!!!


Me too!!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

akimoto said:


> Hehe.. I have tiny hands, my ring size is 2.5.



omg 2.5!?  LUCKY!!!


----------



## LittleGinnie

i love the rings, i wanted to buy a mesh summerset one!


----------



## akimoto

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> omg 2.5!?  LUCKY!!!



Hehe.. Lucky for my DH, he didn't need to get me a huge solitaire (by TPF standards) but bad for me because no high end jewellers were willing to resize a full eternity band to 2.5. Even my half channel is size 3 cos that's the smallest they're willing to go.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

akimoto said:


> Hehe.. Lucky for my DH, he didn't need to get me a huge solitaire (by TPF standards) but bad for me because no high end jewellers were willing to resize a full eternity band to 2.5. Even my half channel is size 3 cos that's the smallest they're willing to go.



ah yes i did not think of that! 

but wow your stone looks ginormous!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

beaded bow bracelet is on tiffany.com! 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...-p+1-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

does anyone have this gingerman??  i really want him, would love to see a modelling pic!  do you think its to much $$ for him??

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+717143-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=26420725


----------



## Candice0985

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> does anyone have this gingerman??  i really want him, would love to see a modelling pic!  do you think its to much $$ for him??
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+717143-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=26420725



I think he's cute! but he looks like a snowman to me?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Candice0985 said:


> I think he's cute! but he looks like a snowman to me?



really?  you think he doesn't look like a gingerman cookie?? hmm...I wish they would make a silver tray with little pink and turquoise cookies!  that would be perfect....


----------



## Candice0985

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> really?  you think he doesn't look like a gingerman cookie?? hmm...I wish they would make a silver tray with little pink and turquoise cookies!  that would be perfect....



ok a skinny snowman, jk!
 upon second look he's definitely a gingerbread dude


----------



## sammix3

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> really?  you think he doesn't look like a gingerman cookie?? hmm...I wish they would make a silver tray with little pink and turquoise cookies!  that would be perfect....



He's so cute!  I want the penguin for Christmas!  resents


----------



## swee7bebe

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> beaded bow bracelet is on tiffany.com!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/item.aspx?mcat=148204&sku=GRP06349&selectedsku=30143094&cid=622067&search_params=s+3-p+1-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1



OMG I love this.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

swee7bebe said:


> OMG I love this.



I agree!  That bow bracelet is TOO CUTE!!    And it's absolutely perfect for the Holiday Season!!

This forum is dangerous.. I can see it getting very expensive just to spend time here!


----------



## Myrkur

Omg I want that bow now, maybe I should just get it now.. Ugh, my *Soleste* budget is getting smaller and smaller, have spend so much + need to get christmas presents too.. lol..


----------



## Myrkur

What is everyone getting each other for christmas presents? I love shopping for christmas presents and make people happy with my presents, but have absolutely no idea what to get this year !


----------



## PeacefulMommy

I know the feeling!! 

I keep looking at things here and thinking "Oh, that's pretty!!" but then remind myself that I'm saving for something else... A tiny voice in my head whispers "But it's not that expensive, just a little something..."  I can see my budget being divided with each new Tiffany item I lust over.


----------



## Myrkur

PeacefulMommy said:


> I know the feeling!!
> 
> I keep looking at things here and thinking "Oh, that's pretty!!" but then remind myself that I'm saving for something else... A tiny voice in my head whispers "But it's not that expensive, just a little something..."  I can see my budget being divided with each new Tiffany item I lust over.



Exactly, it's those little things that's keeping me away from the ring, cause all the 'small buys' are actually quite expensive all together lol..


----------



## Tiffanylady

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> beaded bow bracelet is on tiffany.com!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/item.aspx?mcat=148204&sku=GRP06349&selectedsku=30143094&cid=622067&search_params=s+3-p+1-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1



I LOVE it! I got the bow stud earrings like yours and a large bow necklace (off eBay for only $80)!!!! They are both on their way to me, will post pics when I get them! I need to get this bracelet now to complete my set!


----------



## Caz71

Woot, we got it in australia too.

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...5-p+1-c+287458-r+160323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## akimoto

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Woot, we got it in australia too.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP06349&mcat=148204&cid=287458&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+287458-r+160323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Oh you're so enabling


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Hilarious.... 

I was browsing the book store looking for books to use as stocking stuffers for my toddler this Christmas, when I came upon a book on a table near the kids' section titled "A Gift From Tiffany's" with the Tiffany sterling heart charm on the cover on a red ribbon.

Is it sad that I purchased the book and read half of it in just a couple of hours last night?!  LOL!  

It's about a man looking to propose to his girlfriend in NYC and, of course, Tiffany jewelery is featured throughout the book... as well as the idea that the Tiffany store is a New York icon that creates magic and romance...  Yes, we are all brainwashed, just as is the author of this book.  But I'm loving it!

Yes.  Terribly, horribly addicted.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

went to see the gingerman today!  he is much bigger than i thought but I still really love him!  I cant wear ss necklaces, so I will probably just wear him one of my 18" WG chains...  

i have a strict no christmas purchases before thanksgiving policy so have to wait til next weekend....cant wait to show my fellow addicts


----------



## merekat703

Loved it! I just finished it on friday! 



PeacefulMommy said:


> Hilarious....
> 
> I was browsing the book store looking for books to use as stocking stuffers for my toddler this Christmas, when I came upon a book on a table near the kids' section titled "A Gift From Tiffany's" with the Tiffany sterling heart charm on the cover on a red ribbon.
> 
> Is it sad that I purchased the book and read half of it in just a couple of hours last night?!  LOL!
> 
> It's about a man looking to propose to his girlfriend in NYC and, of course, Tiffany jewelery is featured throughout the book... as well as the idea that the Tiffany store is a New York icon that creates magic and romance...  Yes, we are all brainwashed, just as is the author of this book.  But I'm loving it!
> 
> Yes.  Terribly, horribly addicted.


----------



## akimoto

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Hilarious....
> 
> I was browsing the book store looking for books to use as stocking stuffers for my toddler this Christmas, when I came upon a book on a table near the kids' section titled "A Gift From Tiffany's" with the Tiffany sterling heart charm on the cover on a red ribbon.
> 
> Is it sad that I purchased the book and read half of it in just a couple of hours last night?!  LOL!
> 
> It's about a man looking to propose to his girlfriend in NYC and, of course, Tiffany jewelery is featured throughout the book... as well as the idea that the Tiffany store is a New York icon that creates magic and romance...  Yes, we are all brainwashed, just as is the author of this book.  But I'm loving it!
> 
> Yes.  Terribly, horribly addicted.



Oh I'm going on amazon.com to get that book now! Lol


----------



## akimoto

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> went to see the gingerman today!  he is much bigger than i thought but I still really love him!  I cant wear ss necklaces, so I will probably just wear him one of my 18" WG chains...
> 
> i have a strict no christmas purchases before thanksgiving policy so have to wait til next weekend....cant wait to show my fellow addicts



Waiting for your reveal!!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Glad I'm not the only one reading that book! LoL

Can anyone tell me.... Do Tiffany DBTY earrings (single bezel diamond) have screw-on backs, or just butterfly clasp backs?  I was unable to tell from the photos, it's not mentioned in the description, and no store near me.


----------



## Lucy616

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Glad I'm not the only one reading that book! LoL
> 
> Can anyone tell me.... Do Tiffany DBTY earrings (single bezel diamond) have screw-on backs, or just butterfly clasp backs?  I was unable to tell from the photos, it's not mentioned in the description, and no store near me.



I have a pair of .10 platinum DBTY earrings from 2006 that have regular butterfly clasps that I've worn every day for several years and they still seem as secure a the day I got them.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Thank you, Lucy!  I'm going to take a guess and assume that the .14 18k Rose Gold DBTY earrings will also have the regular butterfly clasps.  

Sad, I was hoping for screw-backs, but I'm sure I can adjust to "normal" backings.  I just have to be extra careful that my two year-old doesn't pull them out of my ears the way he does with cheaper earrings.  I haven't lost an earring yet (*knocks on wood for luck*) but I've spent quite a while searching for earrings & backs in the car, shopping centers, our family room, etc...


----------



## advokaitplm

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Thank you, Lucy!  I'm going to take a guess and assume that the .14 18k Rose Gold DBTY earrings will also have the regular butterfly clasps.
> 
> Sad, I was hoping for screw-backs, but I'm sure I can adjust to "normal" backings.  I just have to be extra careful that my two year-old doesn't pull them out of my ears the way he does with cheaper earrings.  I haven't lost an earring yet (*knocks on wood for luck*) but I've spent quite a while searching for earrings & backs in the car, shopping centers, our family room, etc...



I'm sure they'd be able to convert them to screwbacks. There's a pair of ,52 tcw yellow hold ones with screw backs on eBay for $2800 ish if you'd be interested


----------



## PeacefulMommy

I wish!  LoL  Unfortunately, I don't have $2800 to spend.  I'm lucky to have raised almost enough to get the $965 ones!  

I'll contact customer service to ask about the screw-backs and converting a pair if they're not screw-back already.    Thank you!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Unfortunately, the 1-800 number for Tiffany's Customer Service team is already closed for the Thanksgiving holiday.  However, I emailed the Customer Service team to ask about the backings on the DBTY earrings I was thinking of purchasing, and to ask if the earrings could be converted to screw-back.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## darkangel07760

I think a new charm for my bracelet will be a nice christmas gift from my SO!  I think I have decided on the man in the moon charm.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Received a reply from Tiffany & Co. customer service today.  The DBTY earrings ARE butterfly backs, not screw-backs as I'd hoped.  However, the associate I spoke to said that she would contact their repairs department and see if they might convert a pair to screw-back for me.  She'll get back to me as soon as she has an answer.  *waits IMpatiently* 

I'm now wondering if the .06ct pair would be big enough, or if I should stay with the .14ct pair?  There is a $300 price difference... which could mean a bracelet if I choose the smaller diamonds... OR I could choose the larger stones and skip the bracelet for now...

Opinions?


----------



## advokaitplm

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Received a reply from Tiffany & Co. customer service today.  The DBTY earrings ARE butterfly backs, not screw-backs as I'd hoped.  However, the associate I spoke to said that she would contact their repairs department and see if they might convert a pair to screw-back for me.  She'll get back to me as soon as she has an answer.  *waits IMpatiently*
> 
> I'm now wondering if the .06ct pair would be big enough, or if I should stay with the .14ct pair?  There is a $300 price difference... which could mean a bracelet if I choose the smaller diamonds... OR I could choose the larger stones and skip the bracelet for now...
> 
> Opinions?



.06 tcw wouldn't be worth it unless it was for second or third holes IMHO. I'd stick with the .14tcw or save more for a bigger pair. I have bezel set earrings from a local jeweler that are fabulous... Maybe try local, but not mall, places to see if they could make you a custom pair for less or bigger stones for the same price. However if the Tiffany's name is something that is important to you then I would stay with the .14tcw or save for bigger if I were you


----------



## PeacefulMommy

advokaitplm said:


> .06 tcw wouldn't be worth it unless it was for second or third holes IMHO. I'd stick with the .14tcw or save more for a bigger pair. I have bezel set earrings from a local jeweler that are fabulous... Maybe try local, but not mall, places to see if they could make you a custom pair for less or bigger stones for the same price. However if the Tiffany's name is something that is important to you then I would stay with the .14tcw or save for bigger if I were you



Thank you!  

The Tiffany & Co. name is important to me this time around, and I plan to make my purchase soon (before Christmas) so I'll probably end up sticking with the .14ct.


----------



## BreadnGem

^^ 0.14ct is a better choice. 0.06 ct may be too small and it won't be worth it if you later regret and wish you had gotten the bigger ones. You can always get the bracelet another time.


----------



## etk123

Ladies, after much thought and consideration, I have something sparkly coming tomorrow! The soleste earrings yayyyy!!!!! I can't wait for them to arrive, I will post photos as soon as I can... I hope they're not too much for everyday, I don't think I'll ever want to take them off!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

etk123 said:


> Ladies, after much thought and consideration, I have something sparkly coming tomorrow! The soleste earrings yayyyy!!!!! I can't wait for them to arrive, I will post photos as soon as I can... I hope they're not too much for everyday, I don't think I'll ever want to take them off!



Wow!  Definitely post a picture, please, as I would LOVE to see these!


----------



## Myrkur

etk123 said:


> Ladies, after much thought and consideration, I have something sparkly coming tomorrow! The soleste earrings yayyyy!!!!! I can't wait for them to arrive, I will post photos as soon as I can... I hope they're not too much for everyday, I don't think I'll ever want to take them off!



Congrats! Can't wait to see a photo


----------



## advokaitplm

PeacefulMommy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The Tiffany & Co. name is important to me this time around, and I plan to make my purchase soon (before Christmas) so I'll probably end up sticking with the .14ct.



I completely understand just throwing out other options; let me know if they are willing to convert them to screwbacks and post some pictures for us when they arrive! (I've been looking at the .14ctw in yg for my second holes-- I have rather large earlobes so I have to get bigger pieces or they get swallowed up on me!)


----------



## EBMIC

etk123 said:


> Ladies, after much thought and consideration, I have something sparkly coming tomorrow! The soleste earrings yayyyy!!!!! I can't wait for them to arrive, I will post photos as soon as I can... I hope they're not too much for everyday, I don't think I'll ever want to take them off!


Congrats, can't wait to see pix!!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Ladies, after much thought and consideration, I have something sparkly coming tomorrow! The soleste earrings yayyyy!!!!! I can't wait for them to arrive, I will post photos as soon as I can... I hope they're not too much for everyday, I don't think I'll ever want to take them off!



oooh so exciting!!! which ones did you get? the all white or pink diamond version?

can't wait to see!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

etk123 said:


> Ladies, after much thought and consideration, I have something sparkly coming tomorrow! The soleste earrings yayyyy!!!!! I can't wait for them to arrive, I will post photos as soon as I can... I hope they're not too much for everyday, I don't think I'll ever want to take them off!



cant wait to see!  i love those earrings!


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> oooh so exciting!!! which ones did you get? the all white or pink diamond version?
> 
> can't wait to see!


I got the all white, I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight hehe! 


BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> cant wait to see!  i love those earrings!


Me too!


----------



## etk123

PeacefulMommy said:


> Wow!  Definitely post a picture, please, as I would LOVE to see these!





Myrkur said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see a photo





EBMIC said:


> Congrats, can't wait to see pix!!



Thanks for sharing my excitement!! I'll definitely post pics!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> I got the all white, I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight hehe!
> 
> Me too!



you're expecting them to arrive tomorrow? I love fun parcels like this!

Can't wait to see what you think of them, I have never seen these in person


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> you're expecting them to arrive tomorrow? I love fun parcels like this!
> 
> Can't wait to see what you think of them, I have never seen these in person



Yes, in the morning they should arrive! I got them for a great price from an estate jewelry store, they said they are like new, I'm so hoping they are. I've never ever bought preloved before, I hope all is well!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Yes, in the morning they should arrive! I got them for a great price from an estate jewelry store, they said they are like new, I'm so hoping they are. I've never ever bought preloved before, I hope all is well!



I'm sure they'll be perfect. I buy estate and preloved a lot!...

 I just brought in a yellow gold tiffany sparkler ring to be sized...bought it from a fellow TPF'er on ebay!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

advokaitplm said:


> I completely understand just throwing out other options; let me know if they are willing to convert them to screwbacks and post some pictures for us when they arrive! (I've been looking at the .14ctw in yg for my second holes-- I have rather large earlobes so I have to get bigger pieces or they get swallowed up on me!)





Normally, I wear children's earrings!   

The majority of my earrings are 3mm - 4mm balls from Piercing Pagoda.  They're simple and my son has a little trouble removing them from my ears (He's 2 years old and grabs onto everything!) because he can't get his little fingers on them without me noticing.  I gave up wearing gold hoops when he was born because he ripped them out of my ears too many times; I even had my right piercing re-pierced due to this.  

I fell in love with Tiffany DBTY and I believe that they're simple enough to wear everyday, instead of my boring little gold studs.  DBTY are classic and will go with anything, and they're more "grown up" than what I'm wearing now.  

Besides that, I grew up about 2 hours outside of NYC and used to go into the city twice a year (my birthday in July & Christmas) to browse Tiffany & Co. and other large shops.  My grandmother was obsessed with Tiffany but never owned a single piece from their collection because she refused to buy silver and couldn't afford the gold.  Around Christmas, she always used to say that every girl should have a Tiffany diamond on Christmas morning once in her life.  Granted, she was hinting at my then-husband, who never purchased me an engagement ring or formally proposed, but..  

Now that I'm a single mother, I decided that my "savings for ME" should go to a Tiffany diamond... or a little pair of them... before this Christmas morning!  My grandmother's theory, plus the .14ct size (again, my son's birthday is the 14th day of the month) and the fact that my parents/step-parents/former in-laws are chipping in for my Christmas gift...  make it possible to get a pair of DBTY earrings.  It's just "special" for me, especially when this time last year I was served with divorce papers when my cheating husband left me for a married woman...  I decided to "treat" myself this Christmas!


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> I'm sure they'll be perfect. I buy estate and preloved a lot!...
> 
> I just brought in a yellow gold tiffany sparkler ring to be sized...bought it from a fellow TPF'er on ebay!



Let's see it!! You've been holding out Candice!!

The UPS man has 12 minutes to be on time...I wish he'd hurry up!!!


----------



## cung

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Normally, I wear children's earrings!
> 
> The majority of my earrings are 3mm - 4mm balls from Piercing Pagoda.  They're simple and my son has a little trouble removing them from my ears (He's 2 years old and grabs onto everything!) because he can't get his little fingers on them without me noticing.  I gave up wearing gold hoops when he was born because he ripped them out of my ears too many times; I even had my right piercing re-pierced due to this.
> 
> I fell in love with Tiffany DBTY and I believe that they're simple enough to wear everyday, instead of my boring little gold studs.  DBTY are classic and will go with anything, and they're more "grown up" than what I'm wearing now.
> 
> Besides that, I grew up about 2 hours outside of NYC and used to go into the city twice a year (my birthday in July & Christmas) to browse Tiffany & Co. and other large shops.  My grandmother was obsessed with Tiffany but never owned a single piece from their collection because she refused to buy silver and couldn't afford the gold.  Around Christmas, she always used to say that every girl should have a Tiffany diamond on Christmas morning once in her life.  Granted, she was hinting at my then-husband, who never purchased me an engagement ring or formally proposed, but..
> 
> Now that I'm a single mother, I decided that my "savings for ME" should go to a Tiffany diamond... or a little pair of them... before this Christmas morning!  My grandmother's theory, plus the .14ct size (again, my son's birthday is the 14th day of the month) and the fact that my parents/step-parents/former in-laws are chipping in for my Christmas gift...  make it possible to get a pair of DBTY earrings.  It's just "special" for me, especially when this time last year I was served with divorce papers when my cheating husband left me for a married woman...  I decided to "treat" myself this Christmas!



Wow, then you totally DESERVE new DBTY earrings, for any THING of so many things that you have been through. Stay strong and be a wonderful mother of your son.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

cung said:


> Wow, then you totally DESERVE new DBTY earrings, for any THING of so many things that you have been through. Stay strong and be a wonderful mother of your son.



Thank you!     I am definitely committed to remaining strong for my son.  And I deserve far better than a man who will cheat & walk out on our family during the holidays!  The way I see it... He did me a favor.


----------



## advokaitplm

PeacefulMommy said:


> Normally, I wear children's earrings!
> 
> The majority of my earrings are 3mm - 4mm balls from Piercing Pagoda.  They're simple and my son has a little trouble removing them from my ears (He's 2 years old and grabs onto everything!) because he can't get his little fingers on them without me noticing.  I gave up wearing gold hoops when he was born because he ripped them out of my ears too many times; I even had my right piercing re-pierced due to this.
> 
> I fell in love with Tiffany DBTY and I believe that they're simple enough to wear everyday, instead of my boring little gold studs.  DBTY are classic and will go with anything, and they're more "grown up" than what I'm wearing now.
> 
> Besides that, I grew up about 2 hours outside of NYC and used to go into the city twice a year (my birthday in July & Christmas) to browse Tiffany & Co. and other large shops.  My grandmother was obsessed with Tiffany but never owned a single piece from their collection because she refused to buy silver and couldn't afford the gold.  Around Christmas, she always used to say that every girl should have a Tiffany diamond on Christmas morning once in her life.  Granted, she was hinting at my then-husband, who never purchased me an engagement ring or formally proposed, but..
> 
> Now that I'm a single mother, I decided that my "savings for ME" should go to a Tiffany diamond... or a little pair of them... before this Christmas morning!  My grandmother's theory, plus the .14ct size (again, my son's birthday is the 14th day of the month) and the fact that my parents/step-parents/former in-laws are chipping in for my Christmas gift...  make it possible to get a pair of DBTY earrings.  It's just "special" for me, especially when this time last year I was served with divorce papers when my cheating husband left me for a married woman...  I decided to "treat" myself this Christmas!



I completely forgot about your son being born on the 14th, well then it's an easy choice and especially special with the entire back story of your grandmother, etc. I always think things are going to be way too small as I have a fairly large frame-- 5'9'' and athletically built so I tend to swallow up small pieces of jewelry or it feels like it at least.  For you, with the meaning of the number 14 and everything else, you definitely need to have these DBTY earrings under your tree (or before!) this year!  

I want to see them when you get them! I'm sure they will be lovely, are you looking at the RG or YG again? My brain is spazing with finals, work, and everything else going on this time of year!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

advokaitplm said:


> I completely forgot about your son being born on the 14th, well then it's an easy choice and especially special with the entire back story of your grandmother, etc. I always think things are going to be way too small as I have a fairly large frame-- 5'9'' and athletically built so I tend to swallow up small pieces of jewelry or it feels like it at least.  For you, with the meaning of the number 14 and everything else, you definitely need to have these DBTY earrings under your tree (or before!) this year!
> 
> I want to see them when you get them! I'm sure they will be lovely, are you looking at the RG or YG again? My brain is spazing with finals, work, and everything else going on this time of year!



I'm only 5'5" and 145lbs... Smaller jewelry pieces seem to work just fine for me! I'm always afraid of anything being "too big" or "too flashy" because I'm a jeans & tee shirt kind of girl.

And I was looking at the rose gold.    I love, love, love rose gold and don't currently own anything rose, so I thought it would be a good start!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Let's see it!! You've been holding out Candice!!
> 
> The UPS man has 12 minutes to be on time...I wish he'd hurry up!!!



I wish I could show you pics! as soon as I picked it up from Canada Post I brought it into tiffany to have it sized! I promise pictures when I get it back Dec 7th!!! 

Hurry up UPS man we want to see etk's new soleste earrings!!!!!


----------



## etk123

Sneak peek while I'm waiting at school &#128521;


----------



## EBMIC

etk123 said:


> Sneak peek while I'm waiting at school &#128521;


Wow!  Congrats, those earrings are beautiful!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Sneak peek while I'm waiting at school &#128521;



they look awesome on you!!!!!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

etk123 said:


> Sneak peek while I'm waiting at school &#128521;



Oh wow those look amazingly beautiful on you, congrats!!!


----------



## Myrkur

etk123 said:


> Sneak peek while I'm waiting at school &#128521;



beautiful!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Lovely earrings!! Congrats!  They are very pretty.  I'm sure you're a very happy lady!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

etk123 said:


> Sneak peek while I'm waiting at school &#128521;



  looovvveee them!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

so my husbands new office is across from tiffany...I helped him with some things yesterday (painting and grouting and other handy stuff...which are so not my jam..) and STRONGLY hinted the gingerman would be a nice thank you...lets see if he brings it home tonight lol!!


----------



## etk123

EBMIC said:


> Wow!  Congrats, those earrings are beautiful!





Candice0985 said:


> they look awesome on you!!!!!!!





Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Oh wow those look amazingly beautiful on you, congrats!!!





Myrkur said:


> beautiful!





PeacefulMommy said:


> Lovely earrings!! Congrats!  They are very pretty.  I'm sure you're a very happy lady!





BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> looovvveee them!


Thanks girls I loooove them! I have more pics so I'm going to start a new thread.


----------



## etk123

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> so my husbands new office is across from tiffany...I helped him with some things yesterday (painting and grouting and other handy stuff...which are so not my jam..) and STRONGLY hinted the gingerman would be a nice thank you...lets see if he brings it home tonight lol!!



Prime location for great gifts!!! I hope he gets it!


----------



## Sandy8rn

etk123 said:
			
		

> Sneak peek while I'm waiting at school dde09



Beautiful and timeless! They look lovely on you.


----------



## advokaitplm

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> I'm only 5'5" and 145lbs... Smaller jewelry pieces seem to work just fine for me! I'm always afraid of anything being "too big" or "too flashy" because I'm a jeans & tee shirt kind of girl.
> 
> And I was looking at the rose gold.    I love, love, love rose gold and don't currently own anything rose, so I thought it would be a good start!



I'm sure they will look beautiful on you! Rose gold seems to look beautiful on everyone, especially earrings! I'm so excited for you to get these especially with everything you and your son have been through-- it will be a lovely reminder that you deserve better than that! (I got my diamond earrings after a bad breakup with a man who I thought I was going to marry that, over time, became very abusive and they serve as a wonderful, sparkly reminder that I will never allow myself to be treated in that manner ever again!)


----------



## twitspie

etk123 said:


> Sneak peek while I'm waiting at school &#128521;



Love love love!


----------



## Tankgirl

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> I'm only 5'5" and 145lbs... Smaller jewelry pieces seem to work just fine for me! I'm always afraid of anything being "too big" or "too flashy" because I'm a jeans & tee shirt kind of girl.
> 
> And I was looking at the rose gold.    I love, love, love rose gold and don't currently own anything rose, so I thought it would be a good start!



You will LOVE the Tiffany RG .14 earrings.  I have them and adore them.  You deserve the best.  Go for it.


----------



## Tiffanylady

For this in the mail today! Invitation to Tiffany's Holiday Party! Can't wait


----------



## BreadnGem

PeacefulMommy said:


> I'm only 5'5" and 145lbs... Smaller jewelry pieces seem to work just fine for me! I'm always afraid of anything being "too big" or "too flashy" because I'm a jeans & tee shirt kind of girl.
> 
> And I was looking at the rose gold.    I love, love, love rose gold and don't currently own anything rose, so I thought it would be a good start!



Rose gold earrings sound lovely. You really do deserve a pretty treat to yourself after all that you've been through. Do post pics when u get them 

Btw i totally understand what u said about your son grabbing your earrings. I've also been wearing small studs these days. In fact, the less noticeable to the kids the better! Otherwise they'll immediately make a grab for them. Lol


----------



## PeacefulMommy

BreadnGem said:


> Btw i totally understand what u said about your son grabbing your earrings. I've also been wearing small studs these days. In fact, the less noticeable to the kids the better! Otherwise they'll immediately make a grab for them. Lol



Exactly!  The less obvious earrings are, the less chance a child will notice them and want to touch them.  If they're at all attention-catching or interesting, you can be certain they'll be pulled on within minutes.

Which reminds me... Still no further word from Tiffany & Co. customer service about whether or not they can convert the standard butterfly back earrings to screw back posts so that my toddler doesn't rip them out of my ears and lose the backings the way he's done with many of my cheap earrings.  I can run back to Piercing Pagoda anytime to get replacement backs for their earrings.. but the same isn't true for Tiffany & Co.  I've been assured by many people that screw back earrings are far more secure, so I'm still hoping that they can convert the DBTY to screw backs.  I'll still purchase them otherwise, but I would be a very paranoid Mommy and might not wear them everyday as planned... We'll see...  $1,000 is a lot to lose if a toddler pulls it out of your ear!


----------



## etk123

PeacefulMommy said:


> Which reminds me... Still no further word from Tiffany & Co. customer service about whether or not they can convert the standard butterfly back earrings to screw back posts so that my toddler doesn't rip them out of my ears and lose the backings the way he's done with many of my cheap earrings.  I can run back to Piercing Pagoda anytime to get replacement backs for their earrings.. but the same isn't true for Tiffany & Co.



Have you ever tried the little plastic tube like backs? They're about $1 for 100 of them lol, you can get them at any craft store with the jewelry supplies. They're not as secure as a screwback but they will stay much much tighter than a basic butterfly back. When they start to go on too easily, toss and grab a new pair. If you want extra security you can use two on each earring. A few of us here prefer these over screwbacks, even on big diamond studs! I find screwbacks irritating if the backs get tight, I love the little plastic backs!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

etk123 said:


> Have you ever tried the little plastic tube like backs? They're about $1 for 100 of them lol, you can get them at any craft store with the jewelry supplies. They're not as secure as a screwback but they will stay much much tighter than a basic butterfly back. When they start to go on too easily, toss and grab a new pair. If you want extra security you can use two on each earring. A few of us here prefer these over screwbacks, even on big diamond studs! I find screwbacks irritating if the backs get tight, I love the little plastic backs!



Honestly, I've never even seen/heard of these!  Do you have a photo of them used on an earring?


----------



## etk123

Here you go! They fit everything.


----------



## cupcake34

> Have you ever tried the little plastic tube like backs? They're about $1 for 100 of them lol, you can get them at any craft store with the jewelry supplies. They're not as secure as a screwback but they will stay much much tighter than a basic butterfly back. When they start to go on too easily, toss and grab a new pair. If you want extra security you can use two on each earring. A few of us here prefer these over screwbacks, even on big diamond studs! I find screwbacks irritating if the backs get tight, I love the little plastic backs!



Wow, thanks for this suggestion! I've always had problems with regular screwbacks and this might be the solution! Can you tell me whether these little plastic backs have an "official" name? I've tried to find them on the internet, but had no success.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Interesting!  Thank you for sharing that photo.  Now I know what to look for the next time I'm at the arts & crafts store, even if for the earrings I already own.

I'm actually considering driving to the shopping centers in Boca Raton tomorrow morning so that I can browse the Tiffany & Co. there before making any purchase.  It's quite a drive, but it would give me the opportunity to see/try items before buying them.  That, and my former in-laws have been wanting to go to Orlando lately, so we would make a day of it...


----------



## etk123

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks for this suggestion! I've always had problems with regular screwbacks and this might be the solution! Can you tell me whether these little plastic backs have an "official" name? I've tried to find them on the internet, but had no success.



I can't post the link but these look right...


----------



## etk123

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Interesting!  Thank you for sharing that photo.  Now I know what to look for the next time I'm at the arts & crafts store, even if for the earrings I already own.
> 
> I'm actually considering driving to the shopping centers in Boca Raton tomorrow morning so that I can browse the Tiffany & Co. there before making any purchase.  It's quite a drive, but it would give me the opportunity to see/try items before buying them.  That, and my former in-laws have been wanting to go to Orlando lately, so we would make a day of it...



Sounds fun, you should go!


----------



## cupcake34

Many thanks, I'll try them


----------



## advokaitplm

Tankgirl said:
			
		

> You will LOVE the Tiffany RG .14 earrings.  I have them and adore them.  You deserve the best.  Go for it.



You should post a picture!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

I agree!  I'd love to see a photo of your Tiffany & Co. RG .14ct earrings, Tankgirl!


----------



## advokaitplm

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+287466-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


Has anyone seen this beauty yet? 
Looks like it would be stunning on!


----------



## Tankgirl

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> You should post a picture!



Here's a picture.


----------



## advokaitplm

Tankgirl said:


> Here's a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961726



Those are stunning! LOVE!


----------



## Mozart1

Considering buying something from Tiffany for someone, just wondering how discreet is the packaging when ordering from online. If it's sent directly to her address will she know instantly what it is or will it be discreet?

Thanks


----------



## Candice0985

Mozart1 said:


> Considering buying something from Tiffany for someone, just wondering how discreet is the packaging when ordering from online. If it's sent directly to her address will she know instantly what it is or will it be discreet?
> 
> Thanks



it comes in a plain brown shipping box but the outside return address will say TCO


----------



## Mozart1

Candice0985 said:


> it comes in a plain brown shipping box but the outside return address will say TCO



Thanks very much!


----------



## Candice0985

Mozart1 said:


> Thanks very much!



no prob


----------



## cllb

So sorry for the TERRIBLE Blackberry photo quality. But this Tiffany branded Taxi just went by! I got so excited!


----------



## Candice0985

cllb said:


> So sorry for the TERRIBLE Blackberry photo quality. But this Tiffany branded Taxi just went by! I got so excited!



that is the cutest taxi ever!


----------



## mercylurkergirl

PeacefulMommy said:


> Honestly, I've never even seen/heard of these!  Do you have a photo of them used on an earring?





etk123 said:


> Here you go! They fit everything.



I swear by these on my T&Co diamond studs.  I lost a screwback at the spa after a facial (shook out my clothes, head, the towel drape, looked EVERYWHERE before the dumb thing fell out of my hair 90 minutes later at home) - took the earrings back to Tiffany after I called about a replacement to have them looked at.  

They swapped one of the backs for me for free, then gave me a pair of the plastic backs.  I love the added security and I got a gross for a few dollars on Amazon.


----------



## laeticia

Hi ladies does the DBTY rose gold come in both .12 and .17? Got the .17 today cos I was pretty sure my other DBTY is a 0.12 rose gold, but the Tiffany website only has .03, .07 and .17? I think I bought the same necklace! I bought it at the airport so can't compare against the one I have.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

woohoo!  DH met me at dinner carrying a little blue bag!  finally my gingerman...I will post pics tomorrow   he is so cute, I love him!  I am wearing him to bed on a 18" WG chain


----------



## TammySue

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> woohoo!  DH met me at dinner carrying a little blue bag!  finally my gingerman...I will post pics tomorrow   he is so cute, I love him!  I am wearing him to bed on a 18" WG chain


----------



## Caz71

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> woohoo!  DH met me at dinner carrying a little blue bag!  finally my gingerman...I will post pics tomorrow   he is so cute, I love him!  I am wearing him to bed on a 18" WG chain



Excellent! For a second I thought u meant that your husband is so cute and that you love him. which im sure you do haha.


----------



## oldfashionedgrl

Hello!
I put a pic in the authenticate thread, but I have a appt to look at the item locally in about an hour. Can anyone tell me what markings I should be looking for on it...Thank you! It is the oval RTT tag one.


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> Sneak peek while I'm waiting at school &#128521;



omg so devine!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> I think they look good together, they don't overwhelm each other. I'm tempted to turn my monitor upside down to get a good look at the two of them LOL



LOLOLOL oh my I'm sorry girls! From my forum app they posted the right way, and I didn't know till this moment that it posted upside down!


----------



## Mozart1

Right, looking to get Tiffany hoop earrings for someone, she usually wears big hoops and they had none in the shop near me. Online the large silver narrow hoops are approx 32-33mm they told me. As I have no idea how this will look on a girl is there anyone who could post a pic of this size of hoop earrings on a girl if possible? Thanks

Or even better if anyone has these earrings. Real novice here lol


----------



## blahblahblah1

Hi, I'm from Canada & I'll be going on a school trip this week & I haven't been back to nyc in 3.5 years so I wanted to buy the Tiffany's daisy key pendant. 

It's the necklace i want the most, and the one that I want to be my first purchase when I start off my collection. 

However I was wondering if it was worth it buying it in the states vs. in canada. Online there's only a 30$ difference, but does anyone know the taxes that would be applicable if I buy it in NYC? Here in t.o. I'm guessing I'd have to pay the 13% tax.


----------



## AndieAbroad

blahblahblah1 said:


> Hi, I'm from Canada & I'll be going on a school trip this week & I haven't been back to nyc in 3.5 years so I wanted to buy the Tiffany's daisy key pendant.
> 
> It's the necklace i want the most, and the one that I want to be my first purchase when I start off my collection.
> 
> However I was wondering if it was worth it buying it in the states vs. in canada. Online there's only a 30$ difference, but does anyone know the taxes that would be applicable if I buy it in NYC? Here in t.o. I'm guessing I'd have to pay the 13% tax.



I grew up in NY, and sales tax used to be around 8.75%. I'm not sure if there's been an increase in 'luxury' tax in the past few years. A good thing to do would be to go to tiffany.com, put the item in your shopping basket, and add a fake address in NY state to see how much the total is calculated as. Then you'd have a better idea of the whole picture - just don't complete the purchase, haha!


----------



## Myrkur

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> woohoo!  DH met me at dinner carrying a little blue bag!  finally my gingerman...I will post pics tomorrow   he is so cute, I love him!  I am wearing him to bed on a 18" WG chain



Whoo finally!  Show us your ginger man


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Whoo finally!  Show us your ginger man



I posted in other thread  the one show me your tiff collection pics 

I love him!!


----------



## mercylurkergirl

Picked up a Sterling Silver DBTY necklace for my Mom for Christmas...and I totally dreamed that I was on my hands and knees, picking up little loose diamonds on the floor to put back in a necklace!  

I couldn't even tell her about it, it wouldn't make any sense.  Tee!


----------



## LVoeletters

what do you ladies think about the tiffany yours ring? it reminded me of the vca perlee collection. before i bought my cartier love, i was considering the bracelet version as a cheaper alternative. thoughts?


----------



## Lynnia

Not sure if this is the right place for this question, but I'm trying to ID this Tiffany's ring.  I've seen it called the Flower Blossom Ring...?  TIA!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Lynnia said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this question, but I'm trying to ID this Tiffany's ring.  I've seen it called the Flower Blossom Ring...?  TIA!



cant help with the name but it sure is pretty!


----------



## cupcake34

> Not sure if this is the right place for this question, but I'm trying to ID this Tiffany's ring. I've seen it called the Flower Blossom Ring...? TIA!



Yes, this is a Tiffany's ring, I've seen it a few times on the website but it was discontinued a few months ago.


----------



## Lynnia

Thanks!  I learned how to do an image search and found the residual page at Tiffanys.  It is indeed the Flower Blossom Ring.


----------



## Candice0985

a better pic of my new ring!


----------



## cung

Candice0985 said:


> a better pic of my new ring!
> View attachment 1973301


it surely stunning. nice finger coverage.


----------



## bluebichonfrise

PeacefulMommy said:


> Hilarious....
> 
> I was browsing the book store looking for books to use as stocking stuffers for my toddler this Christmas, when I came upon a book on a table near the kids' section titled "A Gift From Tiffany's" with the Tiffany sterling heart charm on the cover on a red ribbon.
> 
> Is it sad that I purchased the book and read half of it in just a couple of hours last night?!  LOL!
> 
> It's about a man looking to propose to his girlfriend in NYC and, of course, Tiffany jewelery is featured throughout the book... as well as the idea that the Tiffany store is a New York icon that creates magic and romance...  Yes, we are all brainwashed, just as is the author of this book.  But I'm loving it!
> 
> Yes.  Terribly, horribly addicted.



Too funny!!!! I almost bought this book today. After reading that you are enjoying it, I'm definitely going to have to get it


----------



## PeacefulMommy

bluebichonfrise said:


> Too funny!!!! I almost bought this book today. After reading that you are enjoying it, I'm definitely going to have to get it



It really was an enjoyable book.  It wasn't the most well-written book I've come across, but it's certainly no worse than the _Twilight_ phenomenon, or the infamous _Fifty Shades_ trilogy.  And yes, I've read them all...  :shame:

I finished the novel in one weekend and am considering reading it again!  Especially since it's Christmas and there has been a lot of talk about Tiffany & Co. in my home lately.  The only downfall to reading this book again is that - because of the storyline - it makes me want to purchase one of the sterling silver Tiffany & Co. bracelets!  And I don't even wear silver!!


----------



## merekat703

PeacefulMommy said:


> It really was an enjoyable book.  It wasn't the most well-written book I've come across, but it's certainly no worse than the _Twilight_ phenomenon, or the infamous _Fifty Shades_ trilogy.  And yes, I've read them all...  :shame:
> 
> I finished the novel in one weekend and am considering reading it again!  Especially since it's Christmas and there has been a lot of talk about Tiffany & Co. in my home lately.  The only downfall to reading this book again is that - because of the storyline - it makes me want to purchase one of the sterling silver Tiffany & Co. bracelets!  And I don't even wear silver!!



It was very good I read it last month and am going to hold onto it incase I want to read it again and I have a Tiffany charm bracelet.


----------



## Candice0985

bluebichonfrise said:


> Too funny!!!! I almost bought this book today. After reading that you are enjoying it, I'm definitely going to have to get it



what is this tiffany book called? I could use a good girlie novel


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> what is this tiffany book called? I could use a good girlie novel



The novel is titled "A Gift from Tiffany's"


----------



## Candice0985

PeacefulMommy said:


> The novel is titled "A Gift from Tiffany's"



thanks! I just tried to buy in via kobo but it was not available....i'll see if I can get the hard copy instead


----------



## elzi

A little rubedo something from last week 
Badly want the bead bracelets and bow earrings now


----------



## etk123

elzi said:


> A little rubedo something from last week
> Badly want the bead bracelets and bow earrings now



Adorable, love the double chain and the color is so pretty.


----------



## etk123

Went to Tiffany today at King of Prussia, and I had the best experience! I exchanged champagne flutes (a gift) for wine glasses, they didn't have them in the store so we ordered them to be shipped to me. 

I also wanted to shorten my Soleste pendant to 15 inches, so I left that to get sent to NY, they said it would be a 2 week turnaround, much quicker than I expected! 

I had a few silver pieces and my Soleste earrings to get steamed, everything came out sparkly. I also asked if it was possible to order a new set of the squeeze earring backs, and they gave me a new pair of platinum earring backs no charge! I was so pleasantly surprised!

Everything got wrapped up in blue pouches and was given back to me in a little Tiffany bag and there was a silver cleaning cloth in with everything. I walked out of there feeling so loved lol! I love Tiffany customer service!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

etk123 said:


> Went to Tiffany today at King of Prussia, and I had the best experience! I exchanged champagne flutes (a gift) for wine glasses, they didn't have them in the store so we ordered them to be shipped to me.
> 
> I also wanted to shorten my Soleste pendant to 15 inches, so I left that to get sent to NY, they said it would be a 2 week turnaround, much quicker than I expected!
> 
> I had a few silver pieces and my Soleste earrings to get steamed, everything came out sparkly. I also asked if it was possible to order a new set of the squeeze earring backs, and they gave me a new pair of platinum earring backs no charge! I was so pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Everything got wrapped up in blue pouches and was given back to me in a little Tiffany bag and there was a silver cleaning cloth in with everything. I walked out of there feeling so loved lol! I love Tiffany customer service!




King of Prussia is an EXCELLENT Tiffany & Co. store!!  I used to live about an hour and forty-five minutes from there, so I used to drive either to there or to NYC.  Both locations were always wonderful, but King of Prussia was always far less busy than Fifth Ave NYC, so it was always my first choice.


----------



## MyDogTink

Have you read 'Summer at Tiffany'?  It is very nostalgic. A memoir about two young girls during WWII who go to NY for a summer to be the first female pages at Tiffany's.   I am getting it for my MIL for Christmas. Please check it out. I think so many of would enjoy reading it.


----------



## Golden Touch

We are on hols in QLD AUS & today we went to go to Tiffany's on the Gold Coast & they are now CLOSED!! Agh!!
I really wanted to take my girls there & buy them a necklace each.... feel a bit flat about it (silly really...) but I wanted them to shop in store (not on line), for the  Tiffany "experience". We are not going to Brisbane..... so all I can say is poop!


----------



## Caz71

Golden Touch said:


> We are on hols in QLD AUS & today we went to go to Tiffany's on the Gold Coast & they are now CLOSED!! Agh!!
> I really wanted to take my girls there & buy them a necklace each.... feel a bit flat about it (silly really...) but I wanted them to shop in store (not on line), for the  Tiffany "experience". We are not going to Brisbane..... so all I can say is poop!



Oh I didnt know they had a Tiffany on the GC. What a bugger!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

MyDogTink said:


> Have you read 'Summer at Tiffany'?  It is very nostalgic. A memoir about two young girls during WWII who go to NY for a summer to be the first female pages at Tiffany's.   I am getting it for my MIL for Christmas. Please check it out. I think so many of would enjoy reading it.




I haven't read it yet!!  But I will certainly look for it, as I love to read but am running out of "recommended material".


----------



## merekat703

MyDogTink said:


> Have you read 'Summer at Tiffany'?  It is very nostalgic. A memoir about two young girls during WWII who go to NY for a summer to be the first female pages at Tiffany's.   I am getting it for my MIL for Christmas. Please check it out. I think so many of would enjoy reading it.



Thanks, I just bought it on Amazon. The other Tiffany book I love is Christmas at Tiffany's.


----------



## Golden Touch

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Oh I didnt know they had a Tiffany on the GC. What a bugger!



Sadly they don't anymore.... if you google it info still comes up but I believe they shut in Sep?!


----------



## MyDogTink

merekat703 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I just bought it on Amazon. The other Tiffany book I love is Christmas at Tiffany's.



Great. And I'm going to read Christmas at Tiffany's.


----------



## miss miniskirt

I have 25 various pieces of gorgeous Tiffany's silver jewellery I love Return to Tiffany hearts & the 1837 collections but would like a key & a heart lock too - other people think I'm crazy due to all my Tiffany's  I love it & it makes me happy & I try not to think how much it's all cost! My e-ring is also Tiffany's of course  & I'm planning a Tiffany's themed wedding! Thanks for letting me share my addiction & I'm interested if anyone else feels the same...


----------



## cung

miss miniskirt said:
			
		

> I have 25 various pieces of gorgeous Tiffany's silver jewellery I love Return to Tiffany hearts & the 1837 collections but would like a key & a heart lock too - other people think I'm crazy due to all my Tiffany's  I love it & it makes me happy & I try not to think how much it's all cost! My e-ring is also Tiffany's of course  & I'm planning a Tiffany's themed wedding! Thanks for letting me share my addiction & I'm interested if anyone else feels the same...



Wow, your collection is stunning. I have seen it in other thread, but not yet seen your ering. A tiffany theme wedding, def. want to know abt it


----------



## ashleyroe

MyDogTink said:


> Have you read 'Summer at Tiffany'?  It is very nostalgic. A memoir about two young girls during WWII who go to NY for a summer to be the first female pages at Tiffany's.   I am getting it for my MIL for Christmas. Please check it out. I think so many of would enjoy reading it.



my sister lent me that book last year. it was awesome. def a good read.


----------



## cupcake34

> I have 25 various pieces of gorgeous Tiffany's silver jewellery I love Return to Tiffany hearts & the 1837 collections but would like a key & a heart lock too - other people think I'm crazy due to all my Tiffany's  I love it & it makes me happy & I try not to think how much it's all cost! My e-ring is also Tiffany's of course  & I'm planning a Tiffany's themed wedding! Thanks for letting me share my addiction & I'm interested if anyone else feels the same...



I've seen your engagement ring in the reference thread, it looks very beautiful! May I ask what the carat weight is?


----------



## PeacefulMommy

merekat703 said:


> Thanks, I just bought it on Amazon. The other Tiffany book I love is Christmas at Tiffany's.



Another book to add to my list!!


----------



## miss miniskirt

Thanks girls yes the fiancé was warned it had to be Tiffany's or it was a no lol he has a blue box under the Xmas tree waiting for me ATM so hard to resist opening it before the 25th! The engagement ring is .37 & has almost flawless quality so had to sacrifice a bit of size due to quality of smaller diamond but I love it & it suits me... Very spoilt!!


----------



## Junkenpo

congrats! it's beautiful, tiffany has the most balanced settings, I think.  Absolutely classic.


----------



## einseine

Have you seen this new design?


----------



## BreadnGem

^^ wow, it's beautiful!!


----------



## darkangel07760

einseine said:


> Have you seen this new design?



WOW!!!  That is different!


----------



## lonnicole

einseine said:


> Have you seen this new design?


wow thats beautiful.. do you know the name of this new design? looks like the soleste but with a more vintage look with the outer halo being slightly different! very beautiful!!


----------



## arnott

Does anyone have the platinum diamond dog charm?

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...+1-c+288216-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=21610348


----------



## axewoman

arnott said:


> Does anyone have the platinum diamond dog charm?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...+1-c+288216-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=21610348



I remember Sprinkles&Bling had it on her charm bracelet. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/post-surgery-tiffany-and-co-goodies-745224.html


----------



## darkangel07760

I am desperately hoping for a blue box under the tree this Christmas!!!


----------



## chongyuo

miss miniskirt said:


> I have 25 various pieces of gorgeous Tiffany's silver jewellery I love Return to Tiffany hearts & the 1837 collections but would like a key & a heart lock too - other people think I'm crazy due to all my Tiffany's  I love it & it makes me happy & I try not to think how much it's all cost! My e-ring is also Tiffany's of course  & I'm planning a Tiffany's themed wedding! Thanks for letting me share my addiction & I'm interested if anyone else feels the same...



Tiffany wedding sound good! I think you shouldn t think about what people said about it. Any girl would like to have a collection like you do!


----------



## miss miniskirt

chongyuo said:
			
		

> Tiffany wedding sound good! I think you shouldn t think about what people said about it. Any girl would like to have a collection like you do!



Thank you! Yes I guess we are all different & most negative comments are only from jealous ppl  x


----------



## arnott

axewoman said:


> I remember Sprinkles&Bling had it on her charm bracelet.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/post-surgery-tiffany-and-co-goodies-745224.html



Thanks!


----------



## love_addict919

Hello ladies! Im considering buying myself a small christmas present this year and I'm leaning towards the bead earrings, more specifically the 10mm size. Any recommendations regarding the two different sizes: 8mm vs 10mm?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

I need an opinion...So my sister LOVES elephants, like obsessed since she was little.  I got here this pretty gold plated elephant necklace this summer after some pretty significant life milestones.  It remind me of the alex woo one, which is why it appealed to me.  she wears it EVERYDAY:
https://www.etsy.com/transaction/93907676

BUT she also loves tiffany (for necklaces specifically she has the starfish, open heart, and initial) and just noticed they came out with this!!  (OMG i just noticed it backorders, i may be able to find it in store..):
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+288216-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=GRP06391

would it be too much elephant if I got her this for christmas?  I mean one is silver and one is gold, and the styles are completely different..what do you girls think??


----------



## etk123

If she loves Tiffany and she loves elephants, she'll adore the Tiffany elephant! It's adorable.


----------



## charliefarlie

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> I need an opinion...So my sister LOVES elephants, like obsessed since she was little.  I got here this pretty gold plated elephant necklace this summer after some pretty significant life milestones.  It remind me of the alex woo one, which is why it appealed to me.  she wears it EVERYDAY:
> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/93907676
> 
> BUT she also loves tiffany (for necklaces specifically she has the starfish, open heart, and initial) and just noticed they came out with this!!  (OMG i just noticed it backorders, i may be able to find it in store..):
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+288216-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=GRP06391
> 
> would it be too much elephant if I got her this for christmas?  I mean one is silver and one is gold, and the styles are completely different..what do you girls think??



As a fellow elephant lover, I would ADORE this! It is so sweet, and a very thoughtful gift.


----------



## advokaitplm

etk123 said:
			
		

> if she loves tiffany and she loves elephants, she'll adore the tiffany elephant! It's adorable.



+1


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

etk123 said:
			
		

> If she loves Tiffany and she loves elephants, she'll adore the Tiffany elephant! It's adorable.






			
				charliefarlie said:
			
		

> As a fellow elephant lover, I would ADORE this! It is so sweet, and a very thoughtful gift.






			
				advokaitplm said:
			
		

> +1



Awesome!  Thanks, I will get it for her!  I wish I ordered it yesterday like I planned  now I have to brave 5th ave tiff at Xmas time...oh boy


----------



## Caz71

love_addict919 said:


> Hello ladies! Im considering buying myself a small christmas present this year and I'm leaning towards the bead earrings, more specifically the 10mm size. Any recommendations regarding the two different sizes: 8mm vs 10mm?



Id go the 10inch. in the middle...they are lovely. I have a white gold pair (but not from Tiffanys, as it was half the price)..


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

thought my fellow tiff friends would like these!  i made these for a client for xmas..i hope she gets something shiny to go along with them!!


----------



## EBMIC

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> thought my fellow tiff friends would like these!  i made these for a client for xmas..i hope she gets something shiny to go along with them!!


O...M...G.... I love it!!!!!


----------



## etk123

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> thought my fellow tiff friends would like these!  i made these for a client for xmas..i hope she gets something shiny to go along with them!!



OH. MY. GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE and ADORE them! They're gorgeous, and you are so incredibly talented! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Finally !!! I waited 3 months for this little lexicon ! Ahhhhhh worth the wait i love it ! 
My new addition !! I thk it s lovely alone didnt like the layering with the daisy key !!! Will wait for ur comment lol


----------



## AAngela

LVoeletters said:


> I've been dying to try on their aviators!! I really want to try their garden aviators! Especially the one with the little bee on the temple of the aviator!! SO cute!


I bought the return to tiffany Aviators too.  I originally wanted Ray bans but the SA advised me to try the Tiffany's on too.  When I tried on the Tiffany Aviators there was no comparison, the Tiffany's were alot softer and less masculine and they were also polarised.  I love the glasses and the Tiffany case.  I can't wait to use again next summer.


----------



## Myrkur

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> thought my fellow tiff friends would like these!  i made these for a client for xmas..i hope she gets something shiny to go along with them!!



That's so cool!


----------



## Myrkur

I'm not sure if I should order these. I've spend way too much money this past week, but I'm afraid I won't be able to get these anymore because they'll be gone or something + I want the airplane because my dad had his own business in airfreight and the car because that was his biggest passion, he owned more then 100 cars in his life, so it's something that will always remind me of him. What do you guys think?


----------



## baublesnbooks

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and LOVE all things tiffany! I'm thinking of getting a few pieces in the next few weeks but I want them to be pieces I can wear for years to come (i'm only 20 now). I have the gold mini bows which i love and can see myself wearing when i'm 50 even! But what do you ladies think of the YG mini bean, YG dasiy key, YG gold bow mini or medium, and YG diamond by the yard ring as classics? TIA


----------



## advokaitplm

baublesnbooks said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and LOVE all things tiffany! I'm thinking of getting a few pieces in the next few weeks but I want them to be pieces I can wear for years to come (i'm only 20 now). I have the gold mini bows which i love and can see myself wearing when i'm 50 even! But what do you ladies think of the YG mini bean, YG dasiy key, YG gold bow mini or medium, and YG diamond by the yard ring as classics? TIA



I think of the three the bean is the most classic one but all three are good choices for longevity. Which one do YOU love the most?


----------



## baublesnbooks

advokaitplm said:


> I think of the three the bean is the most classic one but all three are good choices for longevity. Which one do YOU love the most?



Thanks! I actually truly love all of the pieces but I won't be getting them all at the same time.....gonna spread it out over xmas, my birthday, etc. I guess out of everything I am uncertain about the bow and daisy key in terms of longevity, I can see my self wearing it well into my late 20s but I am a little unsure about later on, so i wanted to know what some of the older ladies thought in terms of whether the two styles might be more juvenille?


----------



## Caz71

Im a young 41. Told hubby I want a bow necklace for my 42nd!!


----------



## BreadnGem

baublesnbooks said:


> Thanks! I actually truly love all of the pieces but I won't be getting them all at the same time.....gonna spread it out over xmas, my birthday, etc. I guess out of everything I am uncertain about the bow and daisy key in terms of longevity, I can see my self wearing it well into my late 20s but I am a little unsure about later on, so i wanted to know what some of the older ladies thought in terms of whether the two styles might be more juvenille?



I went thru the same struggle before i bought my diamond bow necklace too. But when i tried it on in the store, it does not look juvenile on me. It is very sweet &pretty but not childish. I think it all also depends on how u wear it and the clothes u wear with it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1991744
> 
> Finally !!! I waited 3 months for this little lexicon ! Ahhhhhh worth the wait i love it !
> My new addition !! I thk it s lovely alone didnt like the layering with the daisy key !!! Will wait for ur comment lol



I love that chain too with the lexicon


----------



## darkangel07760

I have realized that i really love jewelry that is durable and that i dont have to worry about. I love my bean, but my oval tag rtt necklace is so sturdy and comfortable to wear!


----------



## Caz71

darkangel07760 said:


> I have realized that i really love jewelry that is durable and that i dont have to worry about. I love my bean, but my oval tag rtt necklace is so sturdy and comfortable to wear!



Darkangel, keep wanting to ask u are u a metal head as in the music or jewellery metal?


----------



## laeticia

baublesnbooks said:
			
		

> Thanks! I actually truly love all of the pieces but I won't be getting them all at the same time.....gonna spread it out over xmas, my birthday, etc. I guess out of everything I am uncertain about the bow and daisy key in terms of longevity, I can see my self wearing it well into my late 20s but I am a little unsure about later on, so i wanted to know what some of the older ladies thought in terms of whether the two styles might be more juvenille?



I'm 29 and just got my silver med bow necklace last week! Was eyeing the RG version but I prefer the medium size as it looks more feminine on me as opposed to 'cute'! I wear mine layered with my RG DBTY with chiffon blouses. Hths in your decision


----------



## darkangel07760

Caz71 said:


> Darkangel, keep wanting to ask u are u a metal head as in the music or jewellery metal?



Good question! Both! I like the play of the words.


----------



## baublesnbooks

Caz71 said:


> Im a young 41. Told hubby I want a bow necklace for my 42nd!!



Thanks for the response! i generally like flower, bow, motifs so I think it is something i could see myself wearing but just want to be really certain


----------



## baublesnbooks

BreadnGem said:


> I went thru the same struggle before i bought my diamond bow necklace too. But when i tried it on in the store, it does not look juvenile on me. It is very sweet &pretty but not childish. I think it all also depends on how u wear it and the clothes u wear with it. Hope this helps.



Thanks! Did you get the mini size or the medium one because i think the medium size would be good for layering but i'm quite short and i don't want it to look too big on me?


----------



## baublesnbooks

laeticia said:


> I'm 29 and just got my silver med bow necklace last week! Was eyeing the RG version but I prefer the medium size as it looks more feminine on me as opposed to 'cute'! I wear mine layered with my RG DBTY with chiffon blouses. Hths in your decision



Thank-you it def helps because I'm planning on layering mine with a dbty or possibly a longer key necklace.


----------



## baublesnbooks

darkangel07760 said:


> I have realized that i really love jewelry that is durable and that i dont have to worry about. I love my bean, but my oval tag rtt necklace is so sturdy and comfortable to wear!




Same here! one of the reasons i don't like dainty bracelets is i'm afraid it'll catch on something since i am always moving my hands about or knocking them into something. Once when I was shopping I managed to take the back off one of my gold studs when I was changing tops cause it got caught in the material. Thankfully I found the earring and backing and i'm more careful and aware of my jewelry.


----------



## laeticia

baublesnbooks said:
			
		

> Thank-you it def helps because I'm planning on layering mine with a dbty or possibly a longer key necklace.



I posted this pic in the show your DBTY thread for another person who wanted modeling pics of my DBTY, its the 0.17 RG

I do find though that cos the bow chain is so thin, that both chains do get a little tangled up though.


----------



## BreadnGem

baublesnbooks said:


> Thanks! Did you get the mini size or the medium one because i think the medium size would be good for layering but i'm quite short and i don't want it to look too big on me?



Mine is the medium size. Measurement wise i think it is about 1 inch wide, abt the same as the silver medium version.


----------



## BlueLoula

My little box was hiding the infinity !! I love it !!! So excited


----------



## BlueLoula

blueloula said:
			
		

> my little box was hiding the infinity !! I love it !!! So excited


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> My little box was hiding the infinity !! I love it !!! So excited
> 
> View attachment 1994900



Luv it, esp the thicker chain..


----------



## BlueLoula

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Luv it, esp the thicker chain..



Thx !! Am in love lololol


----------



## Vanille30

For christmas I receveid my first Tiffany's!!! Bead earrings (8mm) and mini bow pendant!!! 

I have one question : Do you wear your silver jewels under the shower:?:

Merry christmas!!! :xtree:


----------



## Myrkur

Vanille30 said:


> For christmas I receveid my first Tiffany's!!! Bead earrings (8mm) and mini bow pendant!!!
> 
> I have one question : Do you wear your silver jewels under the shower:?:
> 
> Merry christmas!!! :xtree:



Pics please! 
And NO!! Don't wear them under the shower


----------



## Myrkur

BlueLoula said:


> My little box was hiding the infinity !! I love it !!! So excited
> 
> View attachment 1994900



cute!! haven't seen you here for a while


----------



## BlueLoula

Vanille30 said:
			
		

> For christmas I receveid my first Tiffany's!!! Bead earrings (8mm) and mini bow pendant!!!
> 
> I have one question : Do you wear your silver jewels under the shower:?:
> 
> Merry christmas!!! :xtree:






			
				Myrkur said:
			
		

> Pics please!
> And NO!! Don't wear them under the shower



And yes i never take them off !! U ll be surprise what hot water and soap can do !!! I shower them with me and always shiny !!


----------



## Myrkur

BlueLoula said:


> And yes i never take them off !! U ll be surprise what hot water and soap can do !!! I shower them with me and always shiny !!



Seriously, I always thought that silver would tarnish if it comes in contact with water.. hmm


----------



## kiana904

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Seriously, I always thought that silver would tarnish if it comes in contact with water.. hmm



So far, in my experience, Tiffany's SS holds up well when it comes in contact with water. I have 1 Tiffany SS bracelet & I don't wear it regularly. However, on the occasions that I wear my bracelet for days/weeks at a time & don't remove it, it seems to hold up well. No tarnishing or anything. I even wore it working out a few times.  On the contrary, when I keep it for long periods without wearing it, it looks less shiny/ dirty & I have to clean it before wearing it again. HTH.


----------



## Junkenpo

Honestly, I think it can be hit or miss with tiffany tarnishing... it depends a lot on your own body chemistry. 

 I had a heart lariat necklace that I wore all the time (even to the beach) and it was starting to patina nicely when it broke.  Rather than repair it, Tiffany replaced it.... and I treated that one the same as the first... but it started tarnishing rather quickly. Tiffany silver will polish right up, as you can see in my thread here.  But I'm having a harder time getting this one to patina instead of tarnishing.


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Seriously, I always thought that silver would tarnish if it comes in contact with water.. hmm






			
				kiana904 said:
			
		

> So far, in my experience, Tiffany's SS holds up well when it comes in contact with water. I have 1 Tiffany SS bracelet & I don't wear it regularly. However, on the occasions that I wear my bracelet for days/weeks at a time & don't remove it, it seems to hold up well. No tarnishing or anything. I even wore it working out a few times.  On the contrary, when I keep it for long periods without wearing it, it looks less shiny/ dirty & I have to clean it before wearing it again. HTH.






Hehe tiffany silver hold up well !! Really !! I find it the easiest way ... Water and soap in the shower !!! U wont believe but if am not wearing a piece i put it on before showering to clean it lololololol hubby laugh a lot bout this !!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> cute!! haven't seen you here for a while



Yesss had many pb with the application !!! And got really busy !! Preparing my son bd  
I love the infinity !! Hihi i removed all my pendants and wear it alone ! I find it hard to layer .... Maybe with a key !! Dunno anyway now i want the oval big key


----------



## BlueLoula

Wanted to share !! 

Candice after seeing u apply for tiffany i thought y not ! 
And i applied i did 2 interviews but at the end i discovered they want somebody only for a month !! Strange !!!
I told them am interested in a full time FOrever lolol
When they ll have an opening they ll call me ! But seriously the SA here are ignorant !! And dont even buy or love tiffany ! 
I know all the collections and am so in love !!! Lololol its like every time i want to order somethg they dont know what am talking about !! Seriously dont a tiffany SA should be up to date in their collection ???? Akhhhhhh but am excited cuz they told me as soon as they have an opening they ll contact me ( i thk she lied !! ) but am hoping hihihi
And with all this i lost my tiffany iphone cover !! Am going crazy searching all the house, car and everythg just cant find it !!


----------



## Vanille30

BlueLoula said:


> Hehe tiffany silver hold up well !! Really !! I find it the easiest way ... Water and soap in the shower !!! U wont believe but if am not wearing a piece i put it on before showering to clean it lololololol hubby laugh a lot bout this !!!



Thank you for your answers girls!!!


----------



## Vanille30

Myrkur said:


> Pics please!
> And NO!! Don't wear them under the shower



Thank you!! Pics coming soon!


----------



## kiana904

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think it can be hit or miss with tiffany tarnishing... it depends a lot on your own body chemistry.
> 
> I had a heart lariat necklace that I wore all the time (even to the beach) and it was starting to patina nicely when it broke.  Rather than repair it, Tiffany replaced it.... and I treated that one the same as the first... but it started tarnishing rather quickly. Tiffany silver will polish right up, as you can see in my thread here.  But I'm having a harder time getting this one to patina instead of tarnishing.



That's why I'm hesitant to get another SS piece... was thinking gold is a better choice in terms of maintenance but that is IMO only. Have been looking at some cute SS pieces from Tiffany's but am thinking to get the gold version instead if available. That being said, I do love & wearing my Tiffany SS bead bracelet!!


----------



## Jeanxy

Vanille30 said:
			
		

> For christmas I receveid my first Tiffany's!!! Bead earrings (8mm) and mini bow pendant!!!
> 
> I have one question : Do you wear your silver jewels under the shower:?:
> 
> Merry christmas!!! :xtree:



No I generally don't wear any of my jewelry in the shower. Congrats on your first Tiffany pieces!


----------



## Jeanxy

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> thought my fellow tiff friends would like these!  i made these for a client for xmas..i hope she gets something shiny to go along with them!!



Soooo cute!! Looks great!


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> Wanted to share !!
> 
> Candice after seeing u apply for tiffany i thought y not !
> And i applied i did 2 interviews but at the end i discovered they want somebody only for a month !! Strange !!!
> I told them am interested in a full time FOrever lolol
> When they ll have an opening they ll call me ! But seriously the SA here are ignorant !! And dont even buy or love tiffany !
> I know all the collections and am so in love !!! Lololol its like every time i want to order somethg they dont know what am talking about !! Seriously dont a tiffany SA should be up to date in their collection ???? Akhhhhhh but am excited cuz they told me as soon as they have an opening they ll contact me ( i thk she lied !! ) but am hoping hihihi
> And with all this i lost my tiffany iphone cover !! Am going crazy searching all the house, car and everythg just cant find it !!



Wow that is interesting. Id luv to work there. The only customer service experience ive had is in a Supermarket! Have u had any jewellery experience? I always study the Tiffany and Co website, I know prices too of a lot of stuff. Maybe I should apply too. Yeah one month that is not good. I wonder where the call centres are based. Esp the aussie ones. They seem very friendly on the phone! Id love to apply to that too.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

No big Tiffany for me this Xmas bc hubby bought me a new Chanel jumbo but my sweet mom got me these little studs 

Merry Christmas tpfers!!


----------



## kiana904

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> No big Tiffany for me this Xmas bc hubby bought me a new Chanel jumbo but my sweet mom got me these little studs
> 
> Merry Christmas tpfers!!



The studs are pretty!


----------



## RosiePink

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> No big Tiffany for me this Xmas bc hubby bought me a new Chanel jumbo but my sweet mom got me these little studs
> 
> Merry Christmas tpfers!!


Love those!


----------



## BreadnGem

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> No big Tiffany for me this Xmas bc hubby bought me a new Chanel jumbo but my sweet mom got me these little studs
> 
> Merry Christmas tpfers!!



Very pretty!


----------



## Myrkur

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> No big Tiffany for me this Xmas bc hubby bought me a new Chanel jumbo but my sweet mom got me these little studs
> 
> Merry Christmas tpfers!!



Cute! Congrats


----------



## karo

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> No big Tiffany for me this Xmas bc hubby bought me a new Chanel jumbo but my sweet mom got me these little studs
> 
> Merry Christmas tpfers!!



Love these!


----------



## karo

It's gorgeous!


----------



## Myrkur

Just ordered these two charms


----------



## dancingtiffany

You finally got the Infinity necklace! Congratulations!  Looks great on you!


----------



## BlueLoula

dancingtiffany said:
			
		

> You finally got the Infinity necklace! Congratulations!  Looks great on you!



Hihihi yesssssss ....


----------



## TechPrincess

I got my first ever blue box for Christmas - My hubby got me the Tiffany bean ...


----------



## merekat703

Mom got me the small bow necklace and DH thought he bought me the Infinity necklace but the SA mistakenly gave him the bracelet LOL


----------



## merekat703

Myrkur said:


> Seriously, I always thought that silver would tarnish if it comes in contact with water.. hmm



I wear mine in the shower, for the past 5 years I have worn the same bracelets daily with no issues.


----------



## Myrkur

merekat703 said:


> I wear mine in the shower, for the past 5 years I have worn the same bracelets daily with no issues.



Hmm, then I think it's just hit or miss like someone else here previously said.


----------



## Caz71

Received a Tiffany catalogue in the mail. its beautiful..enjoying with a glass of red and sticky date pudding for xmas!


----------



## Vanille30

Jeanxy said:


> No I generally don't wear any of my jewelry in the shower. Congrats on your first Tiffany pieces!



Thank you!!


----------



## AndieAbroad

I had two little blue boxes shipped from NY to rest under my UK tree this year. The earrings are from my brother and the DBTY is from my mother. These aren't on the level with some of the bling on this forum, but I'm really pleased with them! They're both classic pieces, while simple enough for this PhD student to wear when teaching my undergraduates without feeling like I'm trying to be 'down with the kids' hahaha. Yay! 
:rockettes:


----------



## Caz71

AndieAbroad said:


> I had two little blue boxes shipped from NY to rest under my UK tree this year. The earrings are from my brother and the DBTY is from my mother. These aren't on the level with some of the bling on this forum, but I'm really pleased with them! They're both classic pieces, while simple enough for this PhD student to wear when teaching my undergraduates without feeling like I'm trying to be 'down with the kids' hahaha. Yay!
> :rockettes:



Both gorgeous.


----------



## Myrkur

Lovely! Congrats


----------



## AndieAbroad

Caz71 said:


> Both gorgeous.





Myrkur said:


> Lovely! Congrats



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## Caz71

AndieAbroad said:


> Thanks so much, ladies!



Andie - would be cool if u can model for us ) I really love the DBTY! ta


----------



## AndieAbroad

Sure thing, I'll pop some pictures up tomorrow when I'm wearing some makeup and my hair is less Medusa-inspired


----------



## tiffanyann

Hello!  I'm new here.    My first official post is about a Christmas present my mom got me at Tiffany's in Austin.  Has anyone else seen this?  It's a Rubedo 1837 Horseshoe Pendant on a SS chain.  I am in LOVE with this necklace and now the entire Rubedo line.  I wanted to find out more about it, but I can't seem to find this ANYWHERE online.  It was purchased at Tiffany's, so I know it's authentic.  Am I the only one who has it?  I posted some pics below... the rosy/coppery color didn't come out too well, but it definitely has that beautiful color in real life.


----------



## Dr.Drew

tiffanyann said:
			
		

> Hello!  I'm new here.    My first official post is about a Christmas present my mom got me at Tiffany's in Austin.  Has anyone else seen this?  It's a Rubedo 1837 Horseshoe Pendant on a SS chain.  I am in LOVE with this necklace and now the entire Rubedo line.  I wanted to find out more about it, but I can't seem to find this ANYWHERE online.  It was purchased at Tiffany's, so I know it's authentic.  Am I the only one who has it?  I posted some pics below... the rosy/coppery color didn't come out too well, but it definitely has that beautiful color in real life.



I was just in the tax store the other day! They had quite a few pieces in rube do including that one! But they seem to be pretty low on stock since it was so close to Christmas.


----------



## AndieAbroad

Caz71 said:


> Andie - would be cool if u can model for us ) I really love the DBTY! ta



Here we go! Turns out it's really hard to do modelling shots of teensy tiny jewellery when you're wearing it. But I tried (and turned out looking like a psycho for my efforts, heheh).

Here I'm wearing my new Tiffany pearl earrings and 0.05 SS DBTY:






You can see the lustre a bit better on the earring here, though the necklace is a bit blurry:






When I took this one, the necklace flipped UP, happens a bit when I'm flexing my neck and arm, etc. 






On me, I think the 16" is just too tight. I'm very seriously considering getting an extra inch added in. I called T&Co. customer service, and they said it would be £16. Does anyone have experience in adding inches? Would it be 1/2" on either side of the clasp, or would the back be lopsided? Should it flip up like this? No one would ever call me a tiny girl, but the 16" just feels a bit restrictive. For this reason, I never wanted the RTT tag chokers or anything. Any thoughts, ladies?


----------



## bellajanie84

I have a t&Co necklace that has stained, does Tiffany clean this or have a way to repair?
TIA


----------



## advokaitplm

tiffanyann said:
			
		

> Hello!  I'm new here.    My first official post is about a Christmas present my mom got me at Tiffany's in Austin.  Has anyone else seen this?  It's a Rubedo 1837 Horseshoe Pendant on a SS chain.  I am in LOVE with this necklace and now the entire Rubedo line.  I wanted to find out more about it, but I can't seem to find this ANYWHERE online.  It was purchased at Tiffany's, so I know it's authentic.  Am I the only one who has it?  I posted some pics below... the rosy/coppery color didn't come out too well, but it definitely has that beautiful color in real life.



That is so cool, now lets see some modeling shots!


----------



## tiffanyann

bellajanie84 said:


> I have a t&Co necklace that has stained, does Tiffany clean this or have a way to repair?
> TIA



They can do both.  I had a chain that broke that they ended up replacing (both the pendant and the chain had been discontinued).  The pendant was a SS bar that had gotten some nicks & scratches over time.  I sent the broken chain with the pendant for repair and when I got it back it was like a new necklace!  Of course, the chain was new, but they had buffed out all of the scratches and cleaned & polished the pendant.  They really do a great job and it's worth the cost to have them repair it.


----------



## tiffanyann

Of course, I'm wearing a turtleneck today, so the pics don't show how it hangs naturally, but here's what I've got for ya.    I'll post better ones tomorrow.


----------



## advokaitplm

tiffanyann said:
			
		

> Of course, I'm wearing a turtleneck today, so the pics don't show how it hangs naturally, but here's what I've got for ya.    I'll post better ones tomorrow.



It's fabulous!!! Do you ride/is there a specific meaning behind this motif for you? I only ask because I ride horses and loves horseshoe motifs because of that (and for the good luck!)!


----------



## tiffanyann

advokaitplm said:


> It's fabulous!!! Do you ride/is there a specific meaning behind this motif for you? I only ask because I ride horses and loves horseshoe motifs because of that (and for the good luck!)!



Nah, I don't ride horses.  I love horseshoes for good luck though!  I'm a big fan of both horseshoes and clovers.  I'm waiting for T&Co to come out with a cuter shamrock than they currently have so I can snatch it up right away!


----------



## Caz71

AndieAbroad said:


> Here we go! Turns out it's really hard to do modelling shots of teensy tiny jewellery when you're wearing it. But I tried (and turned out looking like a psycho for my efforts, heheh).
> 
> Here I'm wearing my new Tiffany pearl earrings and 0.05 SS DBTY:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the lustre a bit better on the earring here, though the necklace is a bit blurry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I took this one, the necklace flipped UP, happens a bit when I'm flexing my neck and arm, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On me, I think the 16" is just too tight. I'm very seriously considering getting an extra inch added in. I called T&Co. customer service, and they said it would be £16. Does anyone have experience in adding inches? Would it be 1/2" on either side of the clasp, or would the back be lopsided? Should it flip up like this? No one would ever call me a tiny girl, but the 16" just feels a bit restrictive. For this reason, I never wanted the RTT tag chokers or anything. Any thoughts, ladies?



Great pics. U  have beautiful eyes/hair/face haha. Yes i know what u mean with 16 inch. in australia it costs us 45 for first inch then 15 for next I think..


----------



## darkangel07760

tiffanyann said:


> Hello!  I'm new here.    My first official post is about a Christmas present my mom got me at Tiffany's in Austin.  Has anyone else seen this?  It's a Rubedo 1837 Horseshoe Pendant on a SS chain.  I am in LOVE with this necklace and now the entire Rubedo line.  I wanted to find out more about it, but I can't seem to find this ANYWHERE online.  It was purchased at Tiffany's, so I know it's authentic.  Am I the only one who has it?  I posted some pics below... the rosy/coppery color didn't come out too well, but it definitely has that beautiful color in real life.



I had no idea that they made the horseshoe in Rubedo!  How pretty!


----------



## darkangel07760

AndieAbroad said:


> Here we go! Turns out it's really hard to do modelling shots of teensy tiny jewellery when you're wearing it. But I tried (and turned out looking like a psycho for my efforts, heheh).
> 
> Here I'm wearing my new Tiffany pearl earrings and 0.05 SS DBTY:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the lustre a bit better on the earring here, though the necklace is a bit blurry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I took this one, the necklace flipped UP, happens a bit when I'm flexing my neck and arm, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On me, I think the 16" is just too tight. I'm very seriously considering getting an extra inch added in. I called T&Co. customer service, and they said it would be £16. Does anyone have experience in adding inches? Would it be 1/2" on either side of the clasp, or would the back be lopsided? Should it flip up like this? No one would ever call me a tiny girl, but the 16" just feels a bit restrictive. For this reason, I never wanted the RTT tag chokers or anything. Any thoughts, ladies?



When they make it longer, it will look super professional and you will not notice any inconsistencies in their work.


----------



## tiffanyann

darkangel07760 said:


> I had no idea that they made the horseshoe in Rubedo!  How pretty!



I actually stopped at T&Co last night to see what else they had in Rubedo that might not be online.  The lady said that they only got two of the horseshoes in and they both sold within 24 hours.  Lucky me that my mom was one of them!  She said they were selling out quickly and they haven't gotten any new stock since Xmas, because NY is having trouble keeping up with demand.  I got the 1837 Circle Bracelet, but it had to be ordered from NY as well. I have to wait a whole week for my new piece! :cry:


----------



## tiffanyann

Ok, here are the pics of the rubedo horseshoe hanging naturally.  I tried to get the best angle for the color to come through, but alas, florescent lighting doesn't make Rubedo pop as well as I'd like.


----------



## phillj12

AndieAbroad said:
			
		

> Here we go! Turns out it's really hard to do modelling shots of teensy tiny jewellery when you're wearing it. But I tried (and turned out looking like a psycho for my efforts, heheh).
> 
> Here I'm wearing my new Tiffany pearl earrings and 0.05 SS DBTY:
> 
> You can see the lustre a bit better on the earring here, though the necklace is a bit blurry:
> 
> When I took this one, the necklace flipped UP, happens a bit when I'm flexing my neck and arm, etc.
> 
> On me, I think the 16" is just too tight. I'm very seriously considering getting an extra inch added in. I called T&Co. customer service, and they said it would be £16. Does anyone have experience in adding inches? Would it be 1/2" on either side of the clasp, or would the back be lopsided? Should it flip up like this? No one would ever call me a tiny girl, but the 16" just feels a bit restrictive. For this reason, I never wanted the RTT tag chokers or anything. Any thoughts, ladies?



So pretty! Love the DBTY on you but I think the 16" looks a bit tight. I am fairly certain they would add 1/2" to each side.

Good luck!


----------



## AndieAbroad

Caz71 said:


> Great pics. U  have beautiful eyes/hair/face haha. Yes i know what u mean with 16 inch. in australia it costs us 45 for first inch then 15 for next I think..





darkangel07760 said:


> When they make it longer, it will look super professional and you will not notice any inconsistencies in their work.





phillj12 said:


> So pretty! Love the DBTY on you but I think the 16" looks a bit tight. I am fairly certain they would add 1/2" to each side.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks everyone! In England it's £16 for the first inch, but only £1 for every inch after that...crazy. Shows how much the markup for silver is, once they have the links opened up. I do hope they put in 1/2" on either side rather than making it lopsided. Knowing Tiffany though, I'm almost sure that this will be the case.

Anyway, I've decided I'm definitely going to have one inch put in. I think two inches would be excessive, but wearing it at this length will drive me nuts! 

It actually works out pretty well... my little brother got me the 7.5" 10mm bead bracelet for Christmas a few years ago, and I used to love wearing it on its own. But now that I'm more into stacking, I think I'm going to have them lengthen it to the 8.25" that's offered more recently on the website. The 7.5" sits nicely on my wrist, but doesn't slide very far down my forearm because the beads are so big! I would like to make it the 'bottom' layer (if that makes sense), but it always has to be the 'middle' or 'top' layer because it's a bit tighter to my wrist than I wanted. At least now I can send both in together!


----------



## Caz71

AndieAbroad said:


> Thanks everyone! In England it's £16 for the first inch, but only £1 for every inch after that...crazy. Shows how much the markup for silver is, once they have the links opened up. I do hope they put in 1/2" on either side rather than making it lopsided. Knowing Tiffany though, I'm almost sure that this will be the case.
> 
> Anyway, I've decided I'm definitely going to have one inch put in. I think two inches would be excessive, but wearing it at this length will drive me nuts!
> 
> It actually works out pretty well... my little brother got me the 7.5" 10mm bead bracelet for Christmas a few years ago, and I used to love wearing it on its own. But now that I'm more into stacking, I think I'm going to have them lengthen it to the 8.25" that's offered more recently on the website. The 7.5" sits nicely on my wrist, but doesn't slide very far down my forearm because the beads are so big! I would like to make it the 'bottom' layer (if that makes sense), but it always has to be the 'middle' or 'top' layer because it's a bit tighter to my wrist than I wanted. At least now I can send both in together!



B sure to do a new pic when you add the inch. Curious to see how much longer it will look. Thanx


----------



## darkangel07760

tiffanyann said:


> Ok, here are the pics of the rubedo horseshoe hanging naturally.  I tried to get the best angle for the color to come through, but alas, florescent lighting doesn't make Rubedo pop as well as I'd like.



Omg i love it!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Took this with my new iPad - was playing around with the camera and hoped to be able to upload directly using it too but no such luck. Had to download the Photobucket app and upload to there first. Urgh, hassle! Perhaps a tad quicker that using camera since I didn't have to dig out the lead.

Anyways, here's my Tiffany Notes I Love You bangle from parents this Xmas! Love the Notes collection and really wanted a bangle for everyday wear and this is it. Sadly they don't have the Tiffany 5th Avenue address one here in the UK since that'd have been my top choice but I still like this very much  










It's the size medium and annoyingly enough, that's still too big! I used to wear some bangles that were custom fitted so now am unused to the larger bangle size and I keep banging it on things - there are scratches on the lovely silver already.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

tiffanyann said:


> Nah, I don't ride horses.  I love horseshoes for good luck though!  I'm a big fan of both horseshoes and clovers.  I'm waiting for T&Co to come out with a cuter shamrock than they currently have so I can snatch it up right away!



I'm the same! I was born in the Chinese year of the Horse and loved horses as a kid (actually, still do, lol) so love horseshoes. Plus I used to hunt for four leaved clovers as a kid in the fields with friends - we'd have competitions trying to find luck 

The pendent looks lovely on you, btw, and the black off set the Rubedo colour well.


----------



## advokaitplm

tiffanyann said:
			
		

> Ok, here are the pics of the rubedo horseshoe hanging naturally.  I tried to get the best angle for the color to come through, but alas, florescent lighting doesn't make Rubedo pop as well as I'd like.



Love it!!!!


----------



## Dentist22

Well, this is a dangerous thread!  DH and I were in tonight looking at the jazz ring.  I am desperately hoping for a right hand anniversary band.  FX'ed.


----------



## BlueLoula

My latest addition !!


----------



## cupcake34

Congrats on all your lovely gifts and new additions! 

Could anyone tell me what the diameter of the Elsa Peretti Open Heart pendant (size small) is?


----------



## AndieAbroad

cupcake34 said:


> Congrats on all your lovely gifts and new additions!
> 
> Could anyone tell me what the diameter of the Elsa Peretti Open Heart pendant (size small) is?



I think it's about 16mm


----------



## darkangel07760

Sooo this coming weekend the SO and I scrambled to get a decent price for airfare and a hotel to VEGAS.  My boss announced last Wednesday that he could make this weekend available, so I took the chance.
This will be my first time to Las Vegas, I am so excited!  We will be staying 3 days, 2 nights at the Luxor.  
I found out that Tiffany's makes a poker chip charm which I think would be an awesome keepsake to add to my charm bracelet...
Apparently there is more than one Tiffany's in Las Vegas?  That is just plain crazy!  But anyhow, which is everyone's favorite, and where is it?  I think there might be two or three, from what I could tell....


----------



## darkangel07760

Oh my!  There are 4!!!
There is one at the Bellagio, one at Caesar's, one at Crystals at City Center, and one at Fashion Show.
Wow!


----------



## darkangel07760

OK final impulsive Tiffany's question... it is too late for me to call Tiffany's, but does anyone know which one is the original one in Las Vegas?  I think I would like to go to that one to buy my charm.  I will most likely visit all 3 anyhow!!!  The 4th one is off of the strip from what I could tell from the map...


----------



## Caz71

darkangel07760 said:


> OK final impulsive Tiffany's question... it is too late for me to call Tiffany's, but does anyone know which one is the original one in Las Vegas?  I think I would like to go to that one to buy my charm.  I will most likely visit all 3 anyhow!!!  The 4th one is off of the strip from what I could tell from the map...



Enjoy! Id love to see LV!


----------



## BlueLoula

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Sooo this coming weekend the SO and I scrambled to get a decent price for airfare and a hotel to VEGAS.  My boss announced last Wednesday that he could make this weekend available, so I took the chance.
> This will be my first time to Las Vegas, I am so excited!  We will be staying 3 days, 2 nights at the Luxor.
> I found out that Tiffany's makes a poker chip charm which I think would be an awesome keepsake to add to my charm bracelet...
> Apparently there is more than one Tiffany's in Las Vegas?  That is just plain crazy!  But anyhow, which is everyone's favorite, and where is it?  I think there might be two or three, from what I could tell....



This is amazing !!!! I love how we always search tiffany when we go somewhere !!! Our souvenirs is a always a tiffanys somethg !! Lololololol


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> OK final impulsive Tiffany's question... it is too late for me to call Tiffany's, but does anyone know which one is the original one in Las Vegas?  I think I would like to go to that one to buy my charm.  I will most likely visit all 3 anyhow!!!  The 4th one is off of the strip from what I could tell from the map...



The one at Crystals is closest to your hotel. Crystals is very nice. I love the LV in there. Have fun and visit each store.


----------



## darkangel07760

BlueLoula said:


> This is amazing !!!! I love how we always search tiffany when we go somewhere !!! Our souvenirs is a always a tiffanys somethg !! Lololololol



I am just as excited for the souvenir as I am for the trip itself!



MIKOMEGMOM said:


> The one at Crystals is closest to your hotel. Crystals is very nice. I love the LV in there. Have fun and visit each store.



Oooo ok!  Thank you!  I took a look at the map... The Strip is quite long, that is alot of walking!


----------



## advokaitplm

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I am just as excited for the souvenir as I am for the trip itself!
> 
> Oooo ok!  Thank you!  I took a look at the map... The Strip is quite long, that is alot of walking!



The one in Crystals is the nicest. The SA's in the Bellagio completely rubbed me the wrong way. Like they were SOOOOO completely rude and pushy.


----------



## Myrkur

Happy new year fellow tiffany lovers!!


----------



## BreadnGem

I will most probably make a trip to Tiffany's tomorrow or in a few days' time (so excited!) to try on some items, like the different sizes of their dbty, so i can decide whether to get one for my birthday in a few months' time. Planning ahead, heheh (Can't believe it is already 2013!)

I'm thinking my birthday pressie this year will be something small and simple, maybe a dbty in ss or a small one in RG/yg, since i got a few very nice diamond items in 2012 already. 

Any suggestions of other pieces i can consider that will not break the bank? I was thinking maybe the smallest daisy key, but i'm not sure if i really like keys all that much. Hmmm.....decisions, decisions.


----------



## Junkenpo

I thought you ladies might like this.  I was in a used book store and the color of the jacket cover caught my eye. 

It's a "reset, deluxe edition" hardcover reprint from 1989. The original came out in 1961. It's in great shape, with some smudging and dirt, but the inside pages are pretty immaculate.  I work with teens, so I think this information is completely applicable.  

Tiffany's Table Manners for Teenagers (By Walter Hoving, pictures by Joe Eula)







I especially liked the advice on which fork to use during each corse, as well as how to lay your utensils to signal that you're still eating or are finished. The pics below are from the meat course. 






Text: (Left, page 48) When eating a piece of bread or drinking, place the knife and fork in the "rest" position. The sharp edge of the knife blade should be pointing to the left. This is the best place for your knife and fork when you are chewing, talking, or wiping your mouth. 

(Right, page 49) When the course is finished, _always_ place your knife and fork as above. The prongs of the fork should be down. The blade of the knife should face the fork. This is the "I am finished" position.


----------



## etk123

Junkenpo said:


> I thought you ladies might like this.  I was in a used book store and the color of the jacket cover caught my eye.
> 
> "



Love it!


----------



## cung

Has anyone seen this ring IRL? I found it on ebay and it is called rose ring. Just wonder whether it could be old model or not?
Sorry I could not copy the pic itself, here is the link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiffany-Co-...99107292?pt=US_Fine_Rings&hash=item3a7ca230dc

Thanks for any input. I want to buy it for my mom, of course if you experts would confirm it tiffany.


----------



## Blossy

Hi ladies, sorry if this is considered a thread hijack, but for some reason I don't have permissions to open a new thread (?)... So thought I'd post in the general Tiffany discussion thread.

Just wondering what you think of a SS bangle as a first Tiffany piece? I want something solid and long lasting. Tossing up between the cut out lock with the two little diamonds or the 1837 bangle. I like the lock bangle but wonder if its perhaps too "branded" when I'm really after a classic piece, but feel the 1837 is a bit boring. I wish that it was still the concave shape like the cuff, but not sure i like cuffs.

Also does anyone have a diameter measurement for a medium Tiffany bangle? I found a thread that mentioned the small... I've a feeling I'm borderline between these sizes.

I'd try them on but I live 4 hours away from my nearest store.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Caz71

cung said:


> Has anyone seen this ring IRL? I found it on ebay and it is called rose ring. Just wonder whether it could be old model or not?
> Sorry I could not copy the pic itself, here is the link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiffany-Co-...99107292?pt=US_Fine_Rings&hash=item3a7ca230dc
> 
> Thanks for any input. I want to buy it for my mom, of course if you experts would confirm it tiffany.



Post this in the Authenticate List  in the sticky column  top of the jewelry forum. Sadiesgirl a member may be able to confirn there.


----------



## Myrkur

Junkenpo said:


> I thought you ladies might like this.  I was in a used book store and the color of the jacket cover caught my eye.
> 
> It's a "reset, deluxe edition" hardcover reprint from 1989. The original came out in 1961. It's in great shape, with some smudging and dirt, but the inside pages are pretty immaculate.  I work with teens, so I think this information is completely applicable.
> 
> Tiffany's Table Manners for Teenagers (By Walter Hoving, pictures by Joe Eula)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I especially liked the advice on which fork to use during each corse, as well as how to lay your utensils to signal that you're still eating or are finished. The pics below are from the meat course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Text: (Left, page 48) When eating a piece of bread or drinking, place the knife and fork in the "rest" position. The sharp edge of the knife blade should be pointing to the left. This is the best place for your knife and fork when you are chewing, talking, or wiping your mouth.
> 
> (Right, page 49) When the course is finished, _always_ place your knife and fork as above. The prongs of the fork should be down. The blade of the knife should face the fork. This is the "I am finished" position.


That's so cool!!


----------



## merekat703

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+diary&search=1  $25- Great deal for a pocket planner, used to be $50!!


----------



## BlueLoula

merekat703 said:
			
		

> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP06030&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+diary&search=1  $25- Great deal for a pocket planner, used to be $50!!



Yess i saw it i was surprise !! 
Lucky us  

And girls i need ur help !!! Anyone knows if the iphone 5 fit in the tiffany iphone cover ??? As not available here i have to order !! So cant try !! Would be gratefull ....


----------



## Myrkur

merekat703 said:


> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+diary&search=1  $25- Great deal for a pocket planner, used to be $50!!



Huh why did the price got lower?


----------



## merekat703

Myrkur said:


> Huh why did the price got lower?


Not sure, maybe to start the new year? I didn't question it, I just ordered one


----------



## Myrkur

merekat703 said:


> Not sure, maybe to start the new year? I didn't question it, I just ordered one



Aw I hoped it would be 25 euros on the Dutch website too, but it's still 50 euros


----------



## Blossy

$65 AUD here in Australia.


----------



## Caz71

Blossy said:


> $65 AUD here in Australia.



Blahhh why are our prices so much dearer hey!


----------



## Myrkur

Blossy said:


> $65 AUD here in Australia.



Same price as in Europe! So expensive


----------



## RosiePink

Can anybody who owns the Venetian Link Bracelet provide me with some information? I am waiting for it to arrive from NY after getting it shortened and plan to wear it as a 24/7 bracelet aside from showering. Can this bracelet handle it? I honestly haven't even tried the bracelet on and chose it as a Christmas gift after seeing/admiring it for so many years. I'm not worried about the actual links but is the clasp durable enough to be worn during sleep? I don't want to risk breaking it but I really want to wear it all the time. Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Blossy

Caz71 said:


> Blahhh why are our prices so much dearer hey!



I know! The necklace I want is $510 AUD and $375 USD!


----------



## Ratnapur

I got to wear my new Christmas gifts today: the sterling Knot necklace and the circle-link chain bracelet! I really like them--the quality is lovely.

I may buy the 18k Knot necklace someday...


----------



## Ratnapur

phillj12 said:


> So pretty! Love the DBTY on you but I think the 16" looks a bit tight. I am fairly certain they would add 1/2" to each side.
> 
> Good luck!



The only thing I dislike about T&C's necklaces: most only are 16"--I dislike short necklaces; I prefer 18" ones. My solution: clip on a sterling silver necklace extender (you can get them on eBay). You can also buy gold-plated ones; I bet you can also get "real" gold ones.


----------



## Caz71

Ratnapur said:


> The only thing I dislike about T&C's necklaces: most only are 16"--I dislike short necklaces; I prefer 18" ones. My solution: clip on a sterling silver necklace extender (you can get them on eBay). You can also buy gold-plated ones; I bet you can also get "real" gold ones.



I agree with you. Prefer 18 Inch. Not fair that they dont come in two sized chains! I found some chain extenders at a cheap chain jewellery shop here in oz. I will prolly need it when I get my bow!


----------



## NurseAnn

merekat703 said:


> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+diary&search=1  $25- Great deal for a pocket planner, used to be $50!!



Thanks for sharing!  This will be mine!


----------



## merekat703

RosiePink said:


> Can anybody who owns the Venetian Link Bracelet provide me with some information? I am waiting for it to arrive from NY after getting it shortened and plan to wear it as a 24/7 bracelet aside from showering. Can this bracelet handle it? I honestly haven't even tried the bracelet on and chose it as a Christmas gift after seeing/admiring it for so many years. I'm not worried about the actual links but is the clasp durable enough to be worn during sleep? I don't want to risk breaking it but I really want to wear it all the time. Any input is greatly appreciated!



I wear mine 24/7 in the shower and at the beach. Still perfect.


----------



## atlcoach

merekat703 said:
			
		

> I wear mine 24/7 in the shower and at the beach. Still perfect.



Agreed!  I wear mine constantly and it's held up well.


----------



## RosiePink

Thanks so much ladies! It makes me very happy to hear that because I will be receiving it tomorrow  and don't plan on taking it off


----------



## atlcoach

RosiePink said:
			
		

> Thanks so much ladies! It makes me very happy to hear that because I will be receiving it tomorrow  and don't plan on taking it off



You will love it. I like mine so much, I'm thinking of buying the matching necklace. I thought I could attach the bracelet to make it longer for a different look!


----------



## lonnicole

NurseAnn said:


> Thanks for sharing!  This will be mine!


I wish it was bigger =( would be great for school if it was!  Its about the size of my phone...5x3


----------



## BlueLoula

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing!  This will be mine!



I thk i ll go for it too !! Will check the price here


----------



## darkangel07760

advokaitplm said:


> The one in Crystals is the nicest. The SA's in the Bellagio completely rubbed me the wrong way. Like they were SOOOOO completely rude and pushy.



So i was informed by my friend that works at tiffany's that she suggested i go to thebellagio one, but i am with you; i am going to the one that treats me the nicest! When i get back i will share my tiffany vegas adventures!


----------



## BlueLoula

lonnicole said:
			
		

> I wish it was bigger =( would be great for school if it was!  Its about the size of my phone...5x3



Was at tiffany and 
I find the little blue book couldnt resist !!! 
And bought jewelery box will post pics tonight  
The 2013 is not available have to order it !!!


----------



## Myrkur

BlueLoula said:


> Was at tiffany and
> I find the little blue book couldnt resist !!!
> And bought jewelery box will post pics tonight
> The 2013 is not available have to order it !!!



Omg is it the jewelry box from US website? They don't sell it here


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Omg is it the jewelry box from US website? They don't sell it here








Its this one !  Small but cute


----------



## Blossy

That case looks great for travelling, or perhaps for everyday pieces  Cute!


----------



## lonnicole

BlueLoula said:


> Was at tiffany and
> I find the little blue book couldnt resist !!!
> And bought jewelery box will post pics tonight
> The 2013 is not available have to order it !!!


when you receive your planner take a pic of it as well and put your phone next to it for comparison so i can see if it will be big enough to write assignments for school down. Thanks in advance.. Or if any one out there has the planner please post it with something to reference its size! Really want it, but having a hard time with the size it says on the website


----------



## BlueLoula

Blossy said:
			
		

> That case looks great for travelling, or perhaps for everyday pieces  Cute!



For everyday pieces its cute  but what i like most is that i put next to my bed on the night table and it makes me happy to see it lololol 




			
				lonnicole said:
			
		

> when you receive your planner take a pic of it as well and put your phone next to it for comparison so i can see if it will be big enough to write assignments for school down. Thanks in advance.. Or if any one out there has the planner please post it with something to reference its size! Really want it, but having a hard time with the size it says on the website



I didnt order the 2013 yet have to find the sku number !!!! Will sure update u ! Is it smaller than the blue book ?? I ll check online !


----------



## BlueLoula

lonnicole said:
			
		

> when you receive your planner take a pic of it as well and put your phone next to it for comparison so i can see if it will be big enough to write assignments for school down. Thanks in advance.. Or if any one out there has the planner please post it with something to reference its size! Really want it, but having a hard time with the size it says on the website



Was pn the website the one i have is the same size than 2013 ... Will post pics for u tom morning  its slightly bigger than my i phone


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## tiffanyann

BlueLoula said:


> Was at tiffany and
> I find the little blue book couldnt resist !!!
> And bought jewelery box will post pics tonight
> The 2013 is not available have to order it !!!



Which Jewelry box did you get?  The one I have my eye on is $795.  Kinda steep!  I may settle for the Jewelry Roll- if I'm gonna spend $800 at Tiffany's, I want something big & shiny!


----------



## advokaitplm

darkangel07760 said:


> So i was informed by my friend that works at tiffany's that she suggested i go to thebellagio one, but i am with you; i am going to the one that treats me the nicest! When i get back i will share my tiffany vegas adventures!



When I was there this summer that store was undergoing renovations (Bellagio). Maybe they were just pressed to make sales despite the renovations but she was a ***** (there is really no other word for it) for no reason. Maybe it was our accent, as we are from Kentucky, but that is still absolutely no reason to treat another person that way especially a possible customer. Hell, I knew more about the collections than she did. It was just really awkward and I was made to feel as if any question I asked was a burden for her to answer. All of the SA's in Crystals were perfection though-- not pushy but attentive, polite, and knowledgeable.


----------



## darkangel07760

advokaitplm said:


> When I was there this summer that store was undergoing renovations (Bellagio). Maybe they were just pressed to make sales despite the renovations but she was a ***** (there is really no other word for it) for no reason. Maybe it was our accent, as we are from Kentucky, but that is still absolutely no reason to treat another person that way especially a possible customer. Hell, I knew more about the collections than she did. It was just really awkward and I was made to feel as if any question I asked was a burden for her to answer. All of the SA's in Crystals were perfection though-- not pushy but attentive, polite, and knowledgeable.



Thank you so much for your feedback.  No way should anyone treat anyone differently because of their accent...  She just sounded like she was plain rude!  I will check them all out and will keep your thoughts in mind.  It is more important that I give my sale to a nice person, not just because of where the store is located. 
I was ignored when I visited the Tiffany's on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, CA two years ago.  I was wearing plain clothes, and I did look a bit bedraggled since I was walking everywhere, and the week I visited L.A. was the same week that L.A. decided to have a heat wave!  I went into the store, already planning on buying something for my SO and something for myself.  I waited an incredibly long time, something close to an hour (though I didn't mind, the air conditioning was divine) and no one asked me if I needed any help.  FINALLY a woman asked me (I think that she had just clocked onto her shift or returned from her lunch, because in the near hour I had been waiting I had not seen her before), and she got my sale!  I ended up buying a few things, and she was just delightful.
Amazing how different one's experience can be, right?


----------



## advokaitplm

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback.  No way should anyone treat anyone differently because of their accent...  She just sounded like she was plain rude!  I will check them all out and will keep your thoughts in mind.  It is more important that I give my sale to a nice person, not just because of where the store is located.
> I was ignored when I visited the Tiffany's on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, CA two years ago.  I was wearing plain clothes, and I did look a bit bedraggled since I was walking everywhere, and the week I visited L.A. was the same week that L.A. decided to have a heat wave!  I went into the store, already planning on buying something for my SO and something for myself.  I waited an incredibly long time, something close to an hour (though I didn't mind, the air conditioning was divine) and no one asked me if I needed any help.  FINALLY a woman asked me (I think that she had just clocked onto her shift or returned from her lunch, because in the near hour I had been waiting I had not seen her before), and she got my sale!  I ended up buying a few things, and she was just delightful.
> Amazing how different one's experience can be, right?



And I understand how certain southern accents can be quite off-putting to some especially in a store like that but my family and this area is not one of them. We were in decent clothes, too, about to go see one of the shows there. I was just completely floored. Yes, if the customer service isn't there then it's a no-go for me. I didn't end up buying anything from any of the Tiffany's there because I was so disappointed. I really hope your experience fares better than mine! Let us know what happens (and see pictures of all the goodies!!)!


----------



## BlueLoula

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> And I understand how certain southern accents can be quite off-putting to some especially in a store like that but my family and this area is not one of them. We were in decent clothes, too, about to go see one of the shows there. I was just completely floored. Yes, if the customer service isn't there then it's a no-go for me. I didn't end up buying anything from any of the Tiffany's there because I was so disappointed. I really hope your experience fares better than mine! Let us know what happens (and see pictures of all the goodies!!)!



Well i had an experience i went to a store and i was looking bad that day lolol so they did not give me any interest  so i just look and the next day i went to my fav store and ask them to bring the stuff that i liked as not available in theirs and i paid them directly  what i liked most they told them yesterday a client saw this and that and they were not even remembering a client entered the store !!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

tiffanyann said:
			
		

> Which Jewelry box did you get?  The one I have my eye on is $795.  Kinda steep!  I may settle for the Jewelry Roll- if I'm gonna spend $800 at Tiffany's, I want something big & shiny!



No no the little blue box !! I posted in the thread tiffany 2013  just the smallest for everyday wear hahaha only 75 usd


----------



## Myrkur

I was wondering why there is a bit of space left at the bow bead bracelet, does anyone know? It's kind of annoying lol and I don't like the look of it. If ya know what I mean


----------



## thegreenbean

balenciagaplanet said:


> thought my fellow tiff friends would like these!  I made these for a client for xmas..i hope she gets something shiny to go along with them!!




love!


----------



## thegreenbean

Thought this might be a good spot to share my latest home decor project.  Did a little play off the famous blue box and made it personalized.  Might look small in the picture, but it's actually four foot by three foot!

*this picture makes the lettering look bitmapped but in real life it's not


----------



## faintlymacabre

Myrkur said:


> I was wondering why there is a bit of space left at the bow bead bracelet, does anyone know? It's kind of annoying lol and I don't like the look of it. If ya know what I mean



I think this is true of all the bead bracelets, and is even more evident with the larger size beads.  It's to allow room for the bracelet to curve.  If they filled the bracelet completely full of beads while straight, and you tried to bend it around your wrist, it wouldn't!

I know what you mean about not liking the look though.


----------



## Blossy

I have a quick question.... If something was available for purchase online a few days ago but is suddenly coming up as "to order, please call Customer Service", does that generally mean the item is out of stock? no longer being made??

The toggle necklace (no heart tag and not the 1837 one) is reading this way... wonder why?


----------



## AndieAbroad

Blossy said:


> I have a quick question.... If something was available for purchase online a few days ago but is suddenly coming up as "to order, please call Customer Service", does that generally mean the item is out of stock? no longer being made??
> 
> The toggle necklace (no heart tag and not the 1837 one) is reading this way... wonder why?



In my experience, it generally means one of two things...they're running really low on stock, and will need to locate it in a store before letting you purchase it (quite likely), or there could be a price increase/discontinuation coming (very unlikely).


----------



## Blossy

Thanks for that - still a whole before I can afford it, just wondered if it would still be around.


----------



## monicas

Blossy said:


> Hi ladies, sorry if this is considered a thread hijack, but for some reason I don't have permissions to open a new thread (?)... So thought I'd post in the general Tiffany discussion thread.
> 
> Just wondering what you think of a SS bangle as a first Tiffany piece? I want something solid and long lasting. Tossing up between the cut out lock with the two little diamonds or the 1837 bangle. I like the lock bangle but wonder if its perhaps too "branded" when I'm really after a classic piece, but feel the 1837 is a bit boring. I wish that it was still the concave shape like the cuff, but not sure i like cuffs.
> 
> Also does anyone have a diameter measurement for a medium Tiffany bangle? I found a thread that mentioned the small... I've a feeling I'm borderline between these sizes.
> 
> I'd try them on but I live 4 hours away from my nearest store.
> 
> Thanks ladies!


Blossy, the medium size cuff is for people who wear bracelets that are between 6.25 inches and 7.5 inches long (up to 19cm long). My wrist circumference is 6.5 inches (about 16.5 cm) and I have no problem wearing their bangles. I have the Palma Picasso Loving Heart bangle and the bangle fits comfortable on my wrist. I am on a business trip for 4 weeks and I do not have it with me, otherwise I would have taken a picture with it on my wrist and posted it, so you could get an idea how it fits.

I personally love the Venetian link bracelet but if your heart is on a bangle, I think that you can't go wrong with the one you mentioned. Simple and in good taste. My friend purchased the Tiffany Studio Bangle in sterling silver a while back and it is stunning. I have the Tiffany Somerset wide domed bangle in sterling silver on my list. I want something that goes with everything and can be dressed up or down and it comes with the Tiffany quality.

Regardless of what bangle you end up getting, the quality and craftsmanship are top notch. Just get a bangle that really speaks to you and that you know you will enjoy wearing. Who cares what other people think about it as long as you enjoy wearing it?
Let us know what you ended up buying.
Monica


----------



## Blossy

Thanks so much Monica.

My wrist is 6" exactly. I think with most bracelets from Tiffany I will need to have links removed. It sort of puts me borderline for bangles though. I think I prefer the lock bangle, only because the 1837 is a flat shape with no other detail. I'd LOVE a gold one but its just way too expensive.

I'm hoping to get the toggle necklace as my first piece. The plain one, no heart tag. I think I can wear it casually or with corporate wear so it should be versatile  Just hope I can still get it - it's not in the online catalog now if you search, I can only access it online via an old link and now it says to contact Customer Service to order?!

I hope I don't get too addicted - if I do I'll probably be limited to $500 per year to have fun with, that's not going to get me the Victoria earrings, lol!


----------



## etk123

Has anyone ever compared the diamond bow pendant (mini) and the sterling silver bow? I'm curious to know if they are the same exact size or not. Thanks!!


----------



## Caz71

rogersa said:


> I recently saw the new (at least new to me)
> Diamond by the yard RING! It is amazing. Does anyone have it? I am going to buy it for myself within the next little bit. It's so pretty



If u do. Pls show us pics. Im obsessed with dbty. Wont stop obsessing until I get them!


----------



## Caz71

etk123 said:


> Has anyone ever compared the diamond bow pendant (mini) and the sterling silver bow? I'm curious to know if they are the same exact size or not. Thanks!!



Good question have seen in real life


----------



## AndieAbroad

For some reason, I thought a few of my fellow Tiffany addicts might find this little Tory Burch number quite charming!







http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...saffiano-leather?ID=627505&CategoryID=1000403


----------



## Delansify

AndieAbroad said:


> For some reason, I thought a few of my fellow Tiffany addicts might find this little Tory Burch number quite charming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...saffiano-leather?ID=627505&CategoryID=1000403



i have this and absolutely love it! i love anything tiffany blue, and this wallet is perfection


----------



## BlueLoula

Delansify said:
			
		

> i have this and absolutely love it! i love anything tiffany blue, and this wallet is perfection



I am saving for a tiffany wallet hehehe not only color


----------



## Blossy

If any are keen, I've noticed the day planner has now reduced to $35 on the Australian site.


----------



## Myrkur

Oohhh the pocket diary has reduced in price!!! It's only 20 euros now, so cheap


----------



## BlueLoula

Yes !! Here i ordered it for 35 usd  

Soo cheap !! I bought the little blue book 2 weeks ago at 60 usd !!


----------



## RosiePink

Has anyone used the Tiffany spring clasp to attach a charm or tag to a bracelet? I bought one for that very purpose but came across a thread where a few people said the clasp opens and they lost their charm. Can anyone elaborate on this? 

Also, I'm pretty sure Tiffany sold my parents a used one (they were stopping by the store and I wasn't there to pick it up myself) because it is considerably scratched and dull compared to new Tiffany. This makes me even more weary since it has obviously been used and returned back to the store for some reason. I would have made them give me a new one if I had went and I didn't want to be accused of bringing something used back to the store (most of the SA's are rude) trying to get a new one so I just kept it. 

I want to attach a RTT heart to a bracelet BTW.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

RosiePink said:
			
		

> Has anyone used the Tiffany spring clasp to attach a charm or tag to a bracelet? I bought one for that very purpose but came across a thread where a few people said the clasp opens and they lost their charm. Can anyone elaborate on this?
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure Tiffany sold my parents a used one (they were stopping by the store and I wasn't there to pick it up myself) because it is considerably scratched and dull compared to new Tiffany. This makes me even more weary since it has obviously been used and returned back to the store for some reason. I would have made them give me a new one if I had went and I didn't want to be accused of bringing something used back to the store (most of the SA's are rude) trying to get a new one so I just kept it.
> 
> I want to attach a RTT heart to a bracelet BTW.



I have a couple...I didn't know they charged for them tho O_o. Mine were giving to me and were brand new. No lost charms so far. Also I have never had a rude SA before. You should be treated like the Queen that you are!


----------



## RosiePink

@PinkCornbread said:


> I have a couple...I didn't know they charged for them tho O_o. Mine were giving to me and were brand new. No lost charms so far. Also I have never had a rude SA before. You should be treated like the Queen that you are!


Aw! We are all queens. My parents were charged $15 and it definitely wasn't new. I was pretty close to going back to the store but I have had so much trouble with that store (it's the only one in my state) that I didn't even bother. I have actually sent in numerous complaints about that particular store and that is the only store I've ever sent in complaints about in my life if that tells you something. I don't like to order anything that needs to be a particular size online (bracelets, rings, necklaces) and I sometimes consider driving 3 hours to the store in the next state just so I don't have to give any of the SA's commission. 

Just to give you a little insight on one of my experiences: I was buying an 1837 ring and I originally wanted it as a middle finger ring but since the band is so wide the size I would normally wear fit on my ring finger and the next size up that they had in the store was too big for any of my fingers. The SA literally lied to me saying that the line was being discontinued and that there was no more stock being made/coming and if I wanted the ring, I should buy it because I won't have another chance. I shopped around the mall to think about it and at the time I thought the line was being discontinued so I figured that was the time to get it after wanting it for so long. Needles to say, the 1837 line never got discontinued.


----------



## rogersa

RosiePink said:
			
		

> Aw! We are all queens. My parents were charged $15 and it definitely wasn't new. I was pretty close to going back to the store but I have had so much trouble with that store (it's the only one in my state) that I didn't even bother. I have actually sent in numerous complaints about that particular store and that is the only store I've ever sent in complaints about in my life if that tells you something. I don't like to order anything that needs to be a particular size online (bracelets, rings, necklaces) and I sometimes consider driving 3 hours to the store in the next state just so I don't have to give any of the SA's commission.
> 
> Just to give you a little insight on one of my experiences: I was buying an 1837 ring and I originally wanted it as a middle finger ring but since the band is so wide the size I would normally wear fit on my ring finger and the next size up that they had in the store was too big for any of my fingers. The SA literally lied to me saying that the line was being discontinued and that there was no more stock being made/coming and if I wanted the ring, I should buy it because I won't have another chance. I shopped around the mall to think about it and at the time I thought the line was being discontinued so I figured that was the time to get it after wanting it for so long. Needles to say, the 1837 line never got discontinued.



That's horrible! I would complain too


----------



## Caz71

rogersa said:


> I recently saw the new (at least new to me)
> Diamond by the yard RING! It is amazing. Does anyone have it? I am going to buy it for myself within the next little bit. It's so pretty



no Im dying to see it! looking forward to your pic...


----------



## darkangel07760

Right now i am fiending (i.e. Obsessing lol) over the bone cuff! Btw, if anyone has one, post a mod pic on the thread i started!


----------



## cung

Want to hear your experience about buying Tiffany diamond jewelry with retailed replacement value paper, does it match the actual price you have paid for this item or it is higher? I have considered buying something preloved and wonder about the price  stated in replacement value paper back then.

Tks a million time for your help.


----------



## Blueboxes

Hi everybody, I am new to this forum 

Does anybody have an action pic of the mini butterfly earrings in either rg or silver ?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucy616

Blueboxes said:


> Hi everybody, I am new to this forum
> 
> Does anybody have an action pic of the mini butterfly earrings in either rg or silver ?
> 
> Thanks for sharing













I hope this works...hard to take pics of your own ear it turns out!


----------



## Blueboxes

Lucy616 said:


> View attachment 2031979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2031980
> 
> 
> I hope this works...hard to take pics of your own ear it turns out!


Thanks Lucy616 
They Look lovely on you ! I am looking to buy the RG ones but was wondering about size , i thought they were smaller, lol
Do you know if the RG ones are exactly the same size ?


----------



## Lucy616

Blueboxes said:


> Thanks Lucy616
> They Look lovely on you ! I am looking to buy the RG ones but was wondering about size , i thought they were smaller, lol
> Do you know if the RG ones are exactly the same size ?



I don't know for sure but suspect they are the same size.  I was able to get used to the size and now they're what I wear most of the time lately.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

cung said:


> Want to hear your experience about buying Tiffany diamond jewelry with retailed replacement value paper, does it match the actual price you have paid for this item or it is higher? I have considered buying something preloved and wonder about the price  stated in replacement value paper back then.
> 
> Tks a million time for your help.


i bought a ring and dbty, both in platinum and with .25 diamond for about half of its price, went to tiffany to get the dbty valued (as it did not come with any paperwork, the ring did), said i need it for insurance purpose thou i really only wanted to make sure its what it is they sold me. tiffany's valuation was about double what i paid for, basically  price at the time for dbty in plat 0.25, so depending on who is providing you with the valuation it could be what it is or higher/lower.  some of the ebay resellers who do not have paperwork, inflate the size of the diamond as they measure it and tiffany's diamonds r cut dif. so thats why i would only get valuation done by tiffany. they check it (as diamonds could be switched too) and then  provide current replacement value.


----------



## dani2shop

I love tiffanys I m officially obsessed with them !


----------



## cung

zeusthegreatest said:


> i bought a ring and dbty, both in platinum and with .25 diamond for about half of its price, went to tiffany to get the dbty valued (as it did not come with any paperwork, the ring did), said i need it for insurance purpose thou i really only wanted to make sure its what it is they sold me. tiffany's valuation was about double what i paid for, basically  price at the time for dbty in plat 0.25, so depending on who is providing you with the valuation it could be what it is or higher/lower.  some of the ebay resellers who do not have paperwork, inflate the size of the diamond as they measure it and tiffany's diamonds r cut dif. so thats why i would only get valuation done by tiffany. they check it (as diamonds could be switched too) and then  provide current replacement value.



So basically the amount stated in tiffany's valuation is the current selling price of this item, that's good to know. Many tiffany's items do not have fixed price at the time being quoted, eg. diamond rings, so I want to know the selling price back then, ykwim, to make sure I do not overpaid for a preloved one.

Will update once I close the deal. Wish me luck.


----------



## AndieAbroad

I just found these amazing videos on YouTube of Paloma Picasso speaking about her relationship with Tiffany, and some of her designs. She is so elegant, and her office/workroom is heaven. I thought some of you might also enjoy, if you also hadn't seen them yet!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqq9IkewfHE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2ZmXI9MRUo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHNAuij-L5k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIOgCasoZkg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rz5XGnqtqac
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHNAuij-L5k


----------



## pearlgrass

Dear all, 

I'm new to Tiffany forum and am eyeing at the Return to Tiffany heart pendant with diamond. 

Does anyone have some mod pictures to share? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## AndieAbroad

I posted awhile ago about having a love/hate relationship with my 7.5" 10mm SS bead bracelet. I love it because it's so versatile...matches everything, dresses up or down, is probably five years old and still polishes up to a high, brand-new shine. But I hated it because it was SO hard to get clasped on my own, and sat pretty stationary on my wrist. I found myself not reaching for it on some mornings that I was in a rush, because I didn't feel like contorting my forearm and pinning the bracelet between my wrist and knee for ages. I also felt like I was tugging too much on the bracelet while doing this each time. My wrist is a tiny bit over 6.5" but I guess because the beads are so big, the bracelet was fitting tighter than 7.5" and the lost wiggle room meant I was limited in how I could stack it.

Aaaanyway, I noticed that now this bracelet is offered in 8.25" online as well, so others must have been having a similar experience. I sent my own one in to get it sized up, and just got it back today. They added 0.75" to the chain, and 2 beads on top. It's like having a new bracelet! I can put it on by myself with absolutely no problem, and it glides up and down my arm a treat. I can't wait to start stacking with it. 

I just wanted to recommend this option to anyone who found themselves going a bit off their own 10mm bead bracelet for similar reasons


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

AndieAbroad said:


> I posted awhile ago about having a love/hate relationship with my 7.5" 10mm SS bead bracelet. I love it because it's so versatile...matches everything, dresses up or down, is probably five years old and still polishes up to a high, brand-new shine. But I hated it because it was SO hard to get clasped on my own, and sat pretty stationary on my wrist. I found myself not reaching for it on some mornings that* I was in a rush, because I didn't feel like contorting my forearm and pinning the bracelet between my wrist and knee for ages.* I also felt like I was tugging too much on the bracelet while doing this each time. My wrist is a tiny bit over 6.5" but I guess because the beads are so big, the bracelet was fitting tighter than 7.5" and the lost wiggle room meant I was limited in how I could stack it.
> 
> Aaaanyway, I noticed that now this bracelet is offered in 8.25" online as well, so others must have been having a similar experience. I sent my own one in to get it sized up, and just got it back today. They added 0.75" to the chain, and 2 beads on top. It's like having a new bracelet!* I can put it on by myself with absolutely no problem, and it glides up and down my arm a treat. I can't wait to start stacking with it. *
> 
> I just wanted to recommend this option to anyone who found themselves going a bit off their own 10mm bead bracelet for similar reasons



That's great this issue is sorted for you! Incidentally, for any other bracelets, there's something called a Bracelet Buddy which may help.

I mention this because I've small wrists and any extension would make the bracelet too big and move around too much. As reference point, I can roll a Tiffany link bracelet (7.5 inch) onto my left wrist without opening the clasp or even stretching it that much.


----------



## RosiePink

Does anybody know if you can return Tiffany items without going into the store if you bought them in a store? I remember briefly reading somewhere that returns are accept in store or sent through mail but I can't remember if that was only for online orders being sent back. Does anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## coachazgirl22

Hi,
Does anyone have the Tiffany Seilvania (sp) bracelet? If so how do you like it? I am looking for any everyday Tiffany bracelet. I appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Kaliafornia

RosiePink said:


> Does anybody know if you can return Tiffany items without going into the store if you bought them in a store? I remember briefly reading somewhere that returns are accept in store or sent through mail but I can't remember if that was only for online orders being sent back. Does anybody have any experience with this?



If you call the store you bought it from and explain that you don't live nearby but want to return something they should offer a complimentary UPS scheduled pick up. They keep information in their system for 5 years so you wont even need to send them a receipt they can just look it up by purchaser name (its also helpful if you have the date it was bought on). This has been my experience with it.


----------



## MissNataliie

Does anyone own the mini Tiffany Locks heart lock pendant? 

I can't decide if I should get it in gold or silver! I have the silver 1837 cuff that it would match perfectly with, but gold looks so much better on my skin.


----------



## NurseAnn

MissNataliie said:
			
		

> Does anyone own the mini Tiffany Locks heart lock pendant?
> 
> I can't decide if I should get it in gold or silver! I have the silver 1837 cuff that it would match perfectly with, but gold looks so much better on my skin.



I have it in gold and love it.  Get the gold.  You won't regret it...especially if it looks better on your skin tone.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Did Tiffany's ever make a sterling silver bow ring to match the earrings and necklace?


----------



## AndieAbroad

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Did Tiffany's ever make a sterling silver bow ring to match the earrings and necklace?



I know there's a twisted one, but I personally don't like it as much...


----------



## luckyblonde3295

AndieAbroad said:


> I know there's a twisted one, but I personally don't like it as much...



yeah, I saw that one, but I'm just not as crazy about the twisted bows.


----------



## RosiePink

Kaliafornia said:


> If you call the store you bought it from and explain that you don't live nearby but want to return something they should offer a complimentary UPS scheduled pick up. They keep information in their system for 5 years so you wont even need to send them a receipt they can just look it up by purchaser name (its also helpful if you have the date it was bought on). This has been my experience with it.


Thank you! I don't live that far from the only Tiffany in my state but I was in there so often during the past year that I want to avoid the store for as long as possible. Hopefully I can return this item without dropping in.


----------



## MissNataliie

NurseAnn said:


> I have it in gold and love it.  Get the gold.  You won't regret it...especially if it looks better on your skin tone.



Thank you!! I think I may get both...(:


----------



## Kaliafornia

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Did Tiffany's ever make a sterling silver bow ring to match the earrings and necklace?



They did but I believe its discontinued you might be able to call a store and have them track one down for you. Personally I like the look of the twist bow ring but it looks super fragile, I image the solid one would hold up better.



RosiePink said:


> Thank you! I don't live that far from the only Tiffany in my state but I was in there so often during the past year that I want to avoid the store for as long as possible. Hopefully I can return this item without dropping in.



No prob! I hope it works out for you. I know the feeling though I get embarrassed when SAs start knowing me by name.


----------



## tbbbjb

MissNataliie said:


> Does anyone own the mini Tiffany Locks heart lock pendant?
> 
> I can't decide if I should get it in gold or silver! I have the silver 1837 cuff that it would match perfectly with, but gold looks so much better on my skin.



Than It's a no brainer: Get the gold!  You will outgrow the silver much faster.  If you want that white look get the white gold or platinum.  Can you tell I am just a wee bit against the silver?  What can I say but, I am a gold lady through and through!  You could easily grow older with it, not as many people have, it and you will get a lot more money back when or if you go to resell because it is gold and historically it has always risen in price and because not as many buy the pieces in gold especially when they are available in silver. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## BreadnGem

NurseAnn said:


> I have it in gold and love it.  Get the gold.  You won't regret it...especially if it looks better on your skin tone.



Would you consider the mini heart lock to be a 'signature' Tiffany piece? I think it's very cute & may eventually get one in rose gold or yellow gold. The price is actually quite reasonable too. Btw, is the back of the lock flat or rounded?


----------



## MissNataliie

tbbbjb said:


> Than It's a no brainer: Get the gold!  You will outgrow the silver much faster.  If you want that white look get the white gold or platinum.  Can you tell I am just a wee bit against the silver?  What can I say but, I am a gold lady through and through!  You could easily grow older with it, not as many people have, it and you will get a lot more money back when or if you go to resell because it is gold and historically it has always risen in price and because not as many buy the pieces in gold especially when they are available in silver. Just my humble opinion.



A white gold one would be gorgeous! Is that option available? I only see it in silver, gold, and rose gold. To match my 1837 cuff, I think I'm going to buy it in silver first. And over the course of a few months I'll slowly save up money to buy the gold. I'm hoping it will be perfect as a subtle, go-to necklace! Something I can wear with anything and that will give me a more polished look, but at the same time isn't immediately noticeable when I wear it.


----------



## NurseAnn

BreadnGem said:


> Would you consider the mini heart lock to be a 'signature' Tiffany piece? I think it's very cute & may eventually get one in rose gold or yellow gold. The price is actually quite reasonable too. Btw, is the back of the lock flat or rounded?



It is rounded and looks exactly like the front (except for it has tiffany inscribed really small on it).


----------



## Vanille30

NurseAnn said:


> It is rounded and looks exactly like the front (except for it has tiffany inscribed really small on it).



I love the mini heart lock!!! I think that I am going to buy to myself for my birthday.... in september...

Neck shots please!!


----------



## MissNataliie

Vanille30 said:


> I love the mini heart lock!!! I think that I am going to buy to myself for my birthday.... in september...
> 
> Neck shots please!!



I second the neck shots!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

does anyone have the (non twisted) gold bow studs?  I have the SS bows and adore them.... I am thinking about them in gold for vday, since I need some yellow gold earrings.  these are ones I like, which ones would you pick?:


lapis studs

gold bows

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+6-c+287464-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Candice0985

I like the Lapis studs or the gold bows!



BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> does anyone have the (non twisted) gold bow studs?  I have the SS bows and adore them.... I am thinking about them in gold for vday, since I need some yellow gold earrings.  these are ones I like, which ones would you pick?:
> 
> 
> lapis studs
> 
> gold bows
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+6-c+287464-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Candice0985 said:


> I like the Lapis studs or the gold bows!



i think I will go with the gold bows...I have wanted them for a long time!!  and I am getting a lapis necklace and dont want to be too matchy


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> does anyone have the (non twisted) gold bow studs?  I have the SS bows and adore them.... I am thinking about them in gold for vday, since I need some yellow gold earrings.  these are ones I like, which ones would you pick?:
> 
> lapis studs
> 
> gold bows
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=26546206&mcat=148204&cid=287464&search_params=s+5-p+6-c+287464-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



I love each and every one of those. I'm no help!


----------



## lonnicole

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> does anyone have the (non twisted) gold bow studs?  I have the SS bows and adore them.... I am thinking about them in gold for vday, since I need some yellow gold earrings.  these are ones I like, which ones would you pick?:
> 
> 
> lapis studs
> 
> gold bows
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+6-c+287464-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


I actually kind of like the lapis studs, since you already have the ss bows.  I do have the ss bows myself and I really do love them too though.. so which ever one sings to your more!


----------



## Candice0985

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i think I will go with the gold bows...I have wanted them for a long time!!  and I am getting a lapis necklace and dont want to be too matchy



that makes sense! the gold bows would go really well with a lapis necklace. I LOVE lapis but currently own nothing in this stone!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

lonnicole said:


> I actually kind of like the lapis studs, since you already have the ss bows.  I do have the ss bows myself and I really do love them too though.. so which ever one sings to your more!



I really love the lapis ones too!  but I really only have 3 YG necklaces (I am a white metal girl) and need some YG studs to wear only with those necklaces..and one necklace has a lapis stone....so I could only wear the lapis with 2 out of the 3 necklaces...because I dont like matchy match.  HMmmmm.

i do loooovvvee my ss bows.

the problem is they are all singing in unison to me lol


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Candice0985 said:


> that makes sense! the gold bows would go really well with a lapis necklace. I LOVE lapis but currently own nothing in this stone!



I am OBSESSED with lapis w/ yg settings.  especially if the lapis has some gold flecks in it....ooohhhhmmmgggeee


----------



## Caz71

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> does anyone have the (non twisted) gold bow studs?  I have the SS bows and adore them.... I am thinking about them in gold for vday, since I need some yellow gold earrings.  these are ones I like, which ones would you pick?:
> 
> 
> lapis studs
> 
> gold bows
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+6-c+287464-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



I love bows. Are u able to model your SS ones BalenciagaPlaneT? I want either these or the bead bow bracelet? thanks.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Caz71 said:


> I love bows. Are u able to model your SS ones BalenciagaPlaneT? I want either these or the bead bow bracelet? thanks.



ya!  i posted a few pages back, let me find for you


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Caz71 said:


> I love bows. Are u able to model your SS ones BalenciagaPlaneT? I want either these or the bead bow bracelet? thanks.



here you go


----------



## MissNataliie

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> here you go



I love the bows! So adorable.


----------



## NurseAnn

Vanille30 said:
			
		

> I love the mini heart lock!!! I think that I am going to buy to myself for my birthday.... in september...
> 
> Neck shots please!!



Here you go!  Hope it helps.  When I bought this it was only $300...quite a steal compared to the mini bean (which is about the same size).


----------



## MissNataliie

NurseAnn said:


> Here you go!  Hope it helps.  When I bought this it was only $300...quite a steal compared to the mini bean (which is about the same size).



It looks great! Is this the mini?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> does anyone have the (non twisted) gold bow studs?  I have the SS bows and adore them.... I am thinking about them in gold for vday, since I need some yellow gold earrings.  these are ones I like, which ones would you pick?:
> 
> 
> lapis studs
> 
> gold bows
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+6-c+287464-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



The flowers are my favorite!  Love them!


----------



## Diamond_girl

Anybody own the Frank Gehry Leaves ring or pendant or earrings? I'd love to see modeling pics! 
What do you think of the style? I have a chance to get the pendant at a really good price, should I consider?


----------



## Diamond_girl

Here's the pendant


----------



## NurseAnn

MissNataliie said:


> It looks great! Is this the mini?



Yes it is the mini in yellow gold on a 16 in chain


----------



## Candice0985

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> I am OBSESSED with lapis w/ yg settings.  especially if the lapis has some gold flecks in it....ooohhhhmmmgggeee



exactly, the more gold flecks and vibrant the royal blue the better!


----------



## baublesnbooks

Hey, I would love to see a shot of the locket and dbty together if possible, thanks! Also is the dbty from tiffanys? 



NurseAnn said:


> It is rounded and looks exactly like the front (except for it has tiffany inscribed really small on it).


----------



## Caz71

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> here you go



Hi thanks heaps. Love your other piercings too. and how yr second hole is not close to the bow its a good space between!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Caz71 said:


> Hi thanks heaps. Love your other piercings too. and how yr second hole is not close to the bow its a good space between!



its my 3rd hole   i usually skip my 2nd hole with bigger earrings cause it gets really crowded!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

good deal on rose gold garden flower necklace!  http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/esta...any-co-garden-diamond-flower-pendant-necklace


----------



## cupcake34

> good deal on rose gold garden flower necklace!



Omg, that necklace is gorgeous! I don't like it on Tiffany's website but there it looks really stunning!


----------



## cupcake34

> good deal on rose gold garden flower necklace!



Are you sure that they are a reputable company? I've never heard of them, but then again, I don't live in America.


----------



## Vanille30

NurseAnn said:


> Here you go!  Hope it helps.  When I bought this it was only $300...quite a steal compared to the mini bean (which is about the same size).



Thank you!!!!  Really pretty!!

I love this lock too    

http://www.tiffany.fr/Shopping/Item...-p+10-c+287465-r+180323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## PeacefulMommy

NurseAnn said:


> It is rounded and looks exactly like the front (except for it has tiffany inscribed really small on it).



Can you please tell me the size of the rose gold DBTY in this photo?  Is it a necklace or bracelet?


----------



## ortho

Do you think that the Tiffany silver bracelets with locks or Tiffany silver bracelets with charms are for any age group or for a younger set?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

cupcake34 said:


> Are you sure that they are a reputable company? I've never heard of them, but then again, I don't live in America.



Yes, they are reputable.  here in the US its been a very popular company for the past couple years!


----------



## NurseAnn

baublesnbooks said:
			
		

> Hey, I would love to see a shot of the locket and dbty together if possible, thanks! Also is the dbty from tiffanys?



It is from Tiffany's but it is a bracelet and unfortunately I lost it.  I still miss it.


----------



## NurseAnn

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Can you please tell me the size of the rose gold DBTY in this photo?  Is it a necklace or bracelet?



It is a .07 DBTY bracelet.  I posted lots of photos of it here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-rose-gold-t-and-co-diamond-yard-710891.html  I have since lost it (fell right off my wrist).  It makes me so sad to think of.  It is the only piece of jewelry that I have ever lost.


----------



## Tankgirl

NurseAnn said:


> It is a .07 DBTY bracelet.  I posted lots of photos of it here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-rose-gold-t-and-co-diamond-yard-710891.html  I have since lost it (fell right off my wrist).  It makes me so sad to think of.  It is the only piece of jewelry that I have ever lost.



NurseAnn, would you ever consider getting it replaced?  That RG DBTY bracelet always looked like it was made just for you.  In fact, your photo was what inspired me to purchase that bracelet, too.


----------



## NurseAnn

Tankgirl said:


> NurseAnn, would you ever consider getting it replaced?  That RG DBTY bracelet always looked like it was made just for you.  In fact, your photo was what inspired me to purchase that bracelet, too.



Aw thank you.  I really did love it and I'm glad I inspired someone else to get one.  I do t think I will get another one because I think I'd be too afraid of losing it all over again.  It's a beautiful and well made bracelet but I think my lifestyle (mom of a toddler and also a pediatric nurse) would just lead me to lose it again.  I am saving up for the .17 RG dbty necklace right now though.


----------



## Tankgirl

NurseAnn said:


> Aw thank you.  I really did love it and I'm glad I inspired someone else to get one.  I do t think I will get another one because I think I'd be too afraid of losing it all over again.  It's a beautiful and well made bracelet but I think my lifestyle (mom of a toddler and also a pediatric nurse) would just lead me to lose it again.  I am saving up for the .17 RG dbty necklace right now though.



And you will certainly love the .17 necklace.  I have it, and it's my most treasured piece.


----------



## BreadnGem

ortho said:


> Do you think that the Tiffany silver bracelets with locks or Tiffany silver bracelets with charms are for any age group or for a younger set?



A lot of people i know feel that the RTT line is associated with younger people cos a lot of teenage/younger girls wear them but personally, i feel that anyone can wear them. If you like it, why not? I'm actually considering getting one of these bracelets later in the year, and i'm in my 30s


----------



## Vanille30

I love this ring!!! 

http://www.tiffany.fr/Shopping/item...8189-r+180287466-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1

I would like to see real Life pics please!


----------



## lonnicole

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> I really love the lapis ones too!  but I really only have 3 YG necklaces (I am a white metal girl) and need some YG studs to wear only with those necklaces..and one necklace has a lapis stone....so I could only wear the lapis with 2 out of the 3 necklaces...because I dont like matchy match.  HMmmmm.
> 
> i do loooovvvee my ss bows.
> 
> the problem is they are all singing in unison to me lol



Im in the same boat.. I tend to have all white metal, and 0 yellow gold... i should probably diversify sometime too.  I wonder if they make the lapis with gold metal??....


----------



## advokaitplm

lonnicole said:


> Im in the same boat.. I tend to have all white metal, and 0 yellow gold... i should probably diversify sometime too.  I wonder if they make the lapis with gold metal??....



The color by the yard collection has lapis and yg.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

lonnicole said:


> Im in the same boat.. I tend to have all white metal, and 0 yellow gold... i should probably diversify sometime too.  I wonder if they make the lapis with gold metal??....



the lapis is w/ YG


----------



## lonnicole

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> the lapis is w/ YG


lol woops.. i think im a little scatter brained from my busy week and was thinking that the lapis was white gold clearly not when i looked back at the pics lol....so i still go with my original thought then, i still love the lapis especially being pretty and if you want to add some yellow gold to your collection even if you only get to wear them with 2 necklaces. Just give you a reason in the future to buy another pair to wear with the lapis necklace....


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

lonnicole said:


> lol woops.. i think im a little scatter brained from my busy week and was thinking that the lapis was white gold clearly not when i looked back at the pics lol....so i still go with my original thought then, i still love the lapis especially being pretty and if you want to add some yellow gold to your collection even if you only get to wear them with 2 necklaces. Just give you a reason in the future to buy another pair to wear with the lapis necklace....



hahaha 

i think i am going to go for the yellow gold bows for now, and see if i wear them enough.  if so i will get the lapis in the springtime!


----------



## lonnicole

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> hahaha
> 
> i think i am going to go for the yellow gold bows for now, and see if i wear them enough.  if so i will get the lapis in the springtime!


enjoy! They really are subtly elegant! I'm actually wearing my ss bows right now! You really can't go wrong with either!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

lonnicole said:


> enjoy! They really are subtly elegant! I'm actually wearing my ss bows right now! You really can't go wrong with either!



i adddooorrreee my ss bows   so i figure them in YG is a safe way to tread into YG stud territory lol


----------



## tle990

Help! My son, a junior in college, would like to give his girlfriend a Tiffany necklace for Valentines Day. He wants to spend <$200 and asked me for suggestions. Since the only jewelry I wear is my wedding ring, and as the mom of three boys, I don't know what a girl her age would like!  Suggestions please?


----------



## MissNataliie

tle990 said:


> Help! My son, a junior in college, would like to give his girlfriend a Tiffany necklace for Valentines Day. He wants to spend <$200 and asked me for suggestions. Since the only jewelry I wear is my wedding ring, and as the mom of three boys, I don't know what a girl her age would like!  Suggestions please?



Here are a few that I love!  

My favorite, the Tiffany locks necklace, can be worn with anything:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=26914973

Classic Return to Tiffany necklace:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+15-c+287465-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Tiffany locks necklace with blue enamel: 
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+13-c+287465-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## AndieAbroad

tle990 said:


> Help! My son, a junior in college, would like to give his girlfriend a Tiffany necklace for Valentines Day. He wants to spend <$200 and asked me for suggestions. Since the only jewelry I wear is my wedding ring, and as the mom of three boys, I don't know what a girl her age would like!  Suggestions please?



How sweet that he asked you! I love that.

First choice is literally my first choice...it's what I want for Valentine's Day! The small open heart necklace (Bridget Jones's necklace): http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+16-c+287465-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Also, the heart lock necklace (as above) would be great, but I think the medium rather than the mini might be better, depending on how big she is, and whether she likes to have a bit more of a bold jewellery look: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2-p+9-c+287465-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

The most popular new line, in my opinion - bow pendant (medium): http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+18-c+287465-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Or a lovely key - heart key: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+15-c+287465-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## PeacefulMommy

AndieAbroad said:


> First choice is literally my first choice...it's what I want for Valentine's Day! The small open heart necklace (Bridget Jones's necklace): http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+16-c+287465-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



I love this suggestion!  It's such a classic piece, really.  It's recognizably Tiffany without being over-the-top so, and it's perfect for Valentine's Day!


----------



## advokaitplm

PeacefulMommy said:


> I love this suggestion!  It's such a classic piece, really.  It's recognizably Tiffany without being over-the-top so, and it's perfect for Valentine's Day!



+1 
I would also have him look at the bean but a girl in college may not be as inclined towards that design. The small/mini open heart would be fabulous!


----------



## Blueboxes

PeacefulMommy said:


> I love this suggestion!  It's such a classic piece, really.  It's recognizably Tiffany without being over-the-top so, and it's perfect for Valentine's Day!



Me too 

It's a heart and for me a must-have ! I have the small in YG and its the perfect size too, was my first Tiffany present from DH that came in a navy velvet box ( I love those boxes )


----------



## tle990

Thank you so much for these suggestions!  I will pass them along to DS!  A friend suggested a Diamonds by the Yard necklace, but would the .03 carat be too small?  It's the only size in his price range


----------



## Blueboxes

tle990 said:


> Thank you so much for these suggestions!  I will pass them along to DS!  A friend suggested a Diamonds by the Yard necklace, but would the .03 carat be too small?  It's the only size in his price range



It's tiny, lol...but it's a diamond !  It's Valentinesday though, can't go wrong with a heart , it's cheaper and says more


----------



## stmary

tle990 said:


> Thank you so much for these suggestions!  I will pass them along to DS!  A friend suggested a Diamonds by the Yard necklace, but would the .03 carat be too small?  It's the only size in his price range



I have this size and I think its tiny. That was my first Tiffany purchase. Come to think of it I think I would prefer to get the mini/small open heart for my first Tiffany. I think the bezel is too thick for such a small diamond. Here are a few pics to help you and your DS. The open heart is in mini size.  
P/s: so sweet of your son to ask for your help.


----------



## Caz71

tle990 said:


> Thank you so much for these suggestions!  I will pass them along to DS!  A friend suggested a Diamonds by the Yard necklace, but would the .03 carat be too small?  It's the only size in his price range



I wonder what the difference is in the .03 and .05 or .07. I want the .05


----------



## MissNataliie

stmary said:


> I have this size and I think its tiny. That was my first Tiffany purchase. Come to think of it I think I would prefer to get the mini/small open heart for my first Tiffany. I think the bezel is too thick for such a small diamond. Here are a few pics to help you and your DS. The open heart is in mini size.
> P/s: so sweet of your son to ask for your help.



I love it! It's small, but so elegant.


----------



## cung

My vote goes for open heart necklace, it def has a tiffany look without any tag and with a heart you could not go wrong for valentine.

I also think it is so sweet that your son is asking for your advise, wish my DS will be bonding like this once he has grown up


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Does anyone own the Tiffany & Co. Large Sterling Silver Chain??  :  

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+298241-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=GRP02117

I am wondering how "Large" is the large?  I wonder if it would be more suitable for some of my charms vs. their standard chain?

Has anyone seen this chain?  How heavy are the links?


----------



## bunzilla

Does anyone own the Tiffany 1837 Narrow cuff? I want to know if it's adjustable. 

I have quite a small wrist (around 5.25") and I remember trying the medium on at December and it was quite big but the sales lady didn't mention anything about if u can adjust it but then it was very busy when I was there.


----------



## Blossy

I don't but I want it!

I'm sure it is adjustable (once) but I'm not sure how small. It may be that you'd have to wear it higher up the arm? I wish it came in a size small (my wrist is about 5.75)


----------



## MissNataliie

bunzilla said:


> Does anyone own the Tiffany 1837 Narrow cuff? I want to know if it's adjustable.
> 
> I have quite a small wrist (around 5.25") and I remember trying the medium on at December and it was quite big but the sales lady didn't mention anything about if u can adjust it but then it was very busy when I was there.





Blossy said:


> I don't but I want it!
> 
> I'm sure it is adjustable (once) but I'm not sure how small. It may be that you'd have to wear it higher up the arm? I wish it came in a size small (my wrist is about 5.75)



I own it and I love it! I have tiny wrists, so I'm able to slide it on my wrist and then position it higher up on my arm so it doesn't move. If the cuff was any smaller, I wouldn't be able to get it on my hand. My wrists are just under 5.25" I hope I helped!


----------



## MolMol

Does anyone here who owns the Tiffany Bead Bracelet in Silver know if it can be adjusted?  I have skinny wrists....

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2-p+7-c+287458-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## laeticia

MolMol said:


> Does anyone here who owns the Tiffany Bead Bracelet in Silver know if it can be adjusted?  I have skinny wrists....
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP01690&mcat=148204&cid=287458&search_params=s+2-p+7-c+287458-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Tiffany can cut the bracelet to suit your wrist size  I bought the necklace and had two beads removed


----------



## MolMol

laeticia said:


> Tiffany can cut the bracelet to suit your wrist size  I bought the necklace and had two beads removed



thanks!


----------



## darkangel07760

I have a question... I have this lovely Tiffany charm bracelet that i have recently acquired some new charms... I absolutely love it! It is quite full of charms now, and makes a fun jangly sound. I work at Starbucks, and at first i was hesitant to wear it to work because i thought it might be too flashy, but what do you think? I never get to wear it as much as i want to, and i would love to wear it to work. Tiffany charm bracelet appropriate for slinging coffee at starbucks?


----------



## Caz71

darkangel07760 said:


> I have a question... I have this lovely Tiffany charm bracelet that i have recently acquired some new charms... I absolutely love it! It is quite full of charms now, and makes a fun jangly sound. I work at Starbucks, and at first i was hesitant to wear it to work because i thought it might be too flashy, but what do you think? I never get to wear it as much as i want to, and i would love to wear it to work. Tiffany charm bracelet appropriate for slinging coffee at starbucks?



I work in office and sometimes have to serve customers in the store downstairs as long as you dont lose it. I get paranoid that my bracelet- rings fall into customers carry bags. Just make sure its always on ya wrist!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Caz71 said:


> I work in office and sometimes have to serve customers in the store downstairs as long as you dont lose it. I get paranoid that my bracelet- rings fall into customers carry bags. Just make sure its always on ya wrist!!



Thanks for the reply! I didnt want to feel like it was too ostentatious.


----------



## NurseAnn

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I have a question... I have this lovely Tiffany charm bracelet that i have recently acquired some new charms... I absolutely love it! It is quite full of charms now, and makes a fun jangly sound. I work at Starbucks, and at first i was hesitant to wear it to work because i thought it might be too flashy, but what do you think? I never get to wear it as much as i want to, and i would love to wear it to work. Tiffany charm bracelet appropriate for slinging coffee at starbucks?



One of my favorite Starbucks baristas wears a Tiffany's bracelet everyday. I got my first one because I lusted after hers.  I don't think it's too flashy!


----------



## darkangel07760

NurseAnn said:


> One of my favorite Starbucks baristas wears a Tiffany's bracelet everyday. I got my first one because I lusted after hers.  I don't think it's too flashy!



Thanks! I am going to wear it to work today!


----------



## etk123

darkangel07760 said:


> Thanks! I am going to wear it to work today!



We'd love to see a pic of it on your wrist!


----------



## MissMee

etk123 said:


> We'd love to see a pic of it on your wrist!


Yep pics pleeeeeease! xMMx


----------



## darkangel07760

etk123 said:


> We'd love to see a pic of it on your wrist!



I took a pic of it while it was off of my wrist, I will at least post that one.


----------



## darkangel07760

etk123 said:


> We'd love to see a pic of it on your wrist!



Here it is, at least laid out on my work apron


----------



## @PinkCornbread

darkangel07760 said:


> Here it is, at least laid out on my work apron



Omg look at all of your charms!!!! It makes mine look so puny but I will have it filled up soon! My Banker wears hers everyday and I  Iove the sound it makes when she is counting money or writing! (I'm also sure the customers behind me hate me because we always compare and share our Tiffany bracelets) So I think you wearing them to work is perfect! (even if ladies don't say it they are admiring that gorgeous bracelet!)


----------



## MissMee

@PinkCornbread said:


> Omg look at all of your charms!!!! It makes mine look so puny but I will have it filled up soon! My Banker wears hers everyday and *I  Iove the sound it makes* when she is counting money or writing! (I'm also sure the customers behind me hate me because we always compare and share our Tiffany bracelets) So I think you wearing them to work is perfect! (even if ladies don't say it they are admiring that gorgeous bracelet!)


There's nothing better than the sound of jewellery jingling away, huh?! xMMx



darkangel07760 said:


> Here it is, at least laid out on my work apron


Awesome! I love the car!  xMMx


----------



## darkangel07760

@PinkCornbread said:


> Omg look at all of your charms!!!! It makes mine look so puny but I will have it filled up soon! My Banker wears hers everyday and I  Iove the sound it makes when she is counting money or writing! (I'm also sure the customers behind me hate me because we always compare and share our Tiffany bracelets) So I think you wearing them to work is perfect! (even if ladies don't say it they are admiring that gorgeous bracelet!)



Thank you! In the past two months, i acquired 3 charms. I am not planning on getting anymore for awhile. I love wearing thisnto work, i get to enjoy it



MissMee said:


> There's nothing better than the sound of jewellery jingling away, huh?! xMMx
> 
> 
> Awesome! I love the car!  xMMx



Thank you! It is anadorable london cab. Reminds me of my family in london


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

lol DH spilled the beans...got me the YG bow studs for v day.  cant wait to get them!!!


----------



## Candice0985

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> lol DH spilled the beans...got me the YG bow studs for v day.  cant wait to get them!!!



spilled the beans!! that's exciting!


----------



## MissNataliie

tle990 said:


> Help! My son, a junior in college, would like to give his girlfriend a Tiffany necklace for Valentines Day. He wants to spend <$200 and asked me for suggestions. Since the only jewelry I wear is my wedding ring, and as the mom of three boys, I don't know what a girl her age would like!  Suggestions please?



What did he choose to give her?!


----------



## Myrkur

I missed this forum


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

DH came home with a huge bunch of flowers and my YG bow earrings!  Yay   he did good (will generous hinting from me lol)


----------



## MissNataliie

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> DH came home with a huge bunch of flowers and my YG bow earrings!  Yay   he did good (will generous hinting from me lol)



They're gorgeous!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

MissNataliie said:


> They're gorgeous!



thank you!  i am in love with them!  they aren't as rounded as the SS bows, I like them even better than I thought!!


----------



## MissNataliie

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> thank you!  i am in love with them!  they aren't as rounded as the SS bows, I like them even better than I thought!!



I didn't even notice, but now I do! They look amazing!


----------



## Caz71

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> DH came home with a huge bunch of flowers and my YG bow earrings!  Yay   he did good (will generous hinting from me lol)



Gawjus. Pls model us Balenciaga when u get the chance)


----------



## stmary

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> DH came home with a huge bunch of flowers and my YG bow earrings!  Yay   he did good (will generous hinting from me lol)



Congrats! I love bow earrings! My current obsession now are earrings.


----------



## MissMee

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> DH came home with a huge bunch of flowers and my YG bow earrings!  Yay   he did good (will generous hinting from me lol)


Clever DH & lucky you! So cute xMMx


----------



## Lara1982

Hi Ladies,

this is my first post, so please excuse my english since i'm from Europe/Austria 

On my next vacation to the U.S I wanted to buy the Tiffany Double Heart necklace in silver and rose gold but I can't find it in the online shop anymore 
Did they stop producing this item?!

Thanks for your help,
Lara


----------



## vannarene

How much are the navy gift boxes? Or do they only come with certain items? Or are they complimentary?


----------



## Blueboxes

vannarene said:


> How much are the navy gift boxes? Or do they only come with certain items? Or are they complimentary?



The navy, velvet boxes only come with the more expensive items. Here in Australia I was told for purchases that are 1000$ plus...below that its the blue pouch.
Tiffany makes a big deal about their navy boxes, which are really not that special compared to Cartier for example. I don't like that they would stick a pair of earrings in one of those pouches. I love their blue outer boxes though ;p


----------



## MissNataliie

Lara1982 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> this is my first post, so please excuse my english since i'm from Europe/Austria
> 
> On my next vacation to the U.S I wanted to buy the Tiffany Double Heart necklace in silver and rose gold but I can't find it in the online shop anymore
> Did they stop producing this item?!
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Lara



is this what you're looking for? This is the only gold/silver heart combo I can find!

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+double+heart&search=1


----------



## Lara1982

Thank you MissNataliie, but unfortunately no....

it's this one but with the second heart in rose gold
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+double+heart&search=1

And I know, it was still there by the end of 2012


----------



## MissNataliie

Lara1982 said:


> Thank you MissNataliie, but unfortunately no....
> 
> it's this one but with the second heart in rose gold
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+double+heart&search=1
> 
> And I know, it was still there by the end of 2012



Here's one except it's gold, not rose gold:

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=26545242

If that's not it either, what if you bought a silver chain, a silver RTT tag pendant, and then a rose gold (or gold) RTT tag pendant and wore them all together? It would be similar to the necklace you're wanting!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

I'm not sure why I hold onto my packaging and catalogs....it just sits in plastic bins under my bed O_o Am I the only crazy one;( ???


----------



## MissNataliie

@PinkCornbread said:


> I'm not sure why I hold onto my packaging and catalogs....it just sits in plastic bins under my bed O_o Am I the only crazy one;( ???



OMG! You're so not the crazy one. I store all of my favorite boxes (only one from Tiffany's, for now!) in a shelf in my closet. I try to arrange them in a pretty way, so it doesn't look like I just placed them there to collect dust. Just one question, do you recommend the silver polishing spray? And I would love to see how you organize all of your Tiffany jewelry!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MissNataliie said:


> OMG! You're so not the crazy one. I store all of my favorite boxes (only one from Tiffany's, for now!) in a shelf in my closet. I try to arrange them in a pretty way, so it doesn't look like I just placed them there to collect dust. Just one question, do you recommend the silver polishing spray? And I would love to see how you organize all of your Tiffany jewelry!



Omg....you made me feel so much better. I thought I needed counseling or something! Lol and yes the spray works very well! I hate cleaning but with that you just spray it-let it sit a minute or 2 then wipe it off to a pretty shiny finish. I plan on doing a picture of how I store my stuff soon


----------



## NurseAnn

@PinkCornbread said:


> I'm not sure why I hold onto my packaging and catalogs....it just sits in plastic bins under my bed O_o Am I the only crazy one;( ???



Oh my god Pink I have a plastic bin under my bed exactly like that!  My husband thinks I'm crazy but I'm soooooo glad I'm not alone!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

NurseAnn said:


> Oh my god Pink I have a plastic bin under my bed exactly like that!  My husband thinks I'm crazy but I'm soooooo glad I'm not alone!



Lol do you seriously? Haa now I know he was wrong when he said "Baby this is not normal"....so there! in his face


----------



## MissNataliie

NurseAnn said:


> Oh my god Pink I have a plastic bin under my bed exactly like that!  My husband thinks I'm crazy but I'm soooooo glad I'm not alone!



Yay!! Pink, we're not alone!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MissNataliie said:


> Yay!! Pink, we're not alone!!



Haahaa...exactly


----------



## merekat703

@PinkCornbread said:


> I'm not sure why I hold onto my packaging and catalogs....it just sits in plastic bins under my bed O_o Am I the only crazy one;( ???



I keep all of mine too!


----------



## TammySue

Me too!  I even tie the ribbons back on the empty blue boxes. LOL!


----------



## Candice0985

I NEED this! 
I just banned myself a few days ago and I might need to put a momentary pause on it in order to buy this LOL

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item.aspx?cid=287458&mcat=148204&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+287458-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=30420829


----------



## AndieAbroad

Candice0985 said:


> I NEED this!
> I just banned myself a few days ago and I might need to put a momentary pause on it in order to buy this LOL
> 
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item.aspx?cid=287458&mcat=148204&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+287458-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=30420829





I think someone else on the board said this week she managed to snag one before it was even on the website! You should try to hunt her down for modelling shots. I think hers was in WG though?


----------



## Candice0985

AndieAbroad said:


> I think someone else on the board said this week she managed to snag one before it was even on the website! You should try to hunt her down for modelling shots. I think hers was in WG though?


I know I saw hers! I think it's platinum, the platinum version is online now too


----------



## AndieAbroad

Candice0985 said:


> I know I saw hers! I think it's platinum, the platinum version is online now too



Ah, okay. Well I loved it in platinum, but I adore it in rose gold. There's something about the metal that really warms up the whole design, IMO. Un-ban yourself so we can see photos!


----------



## laeticia

Candice0985 said:


> I NEED this!
> I just banned myself a few days ago and I might need to put a momentary pause on it in order to buy this LOL
> 
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item.aspx?cid=287458&mcat=148204&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+287458-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=30420829



These are cute irl and I like that the diamond is fixed like in DBTY. In the necklace version though there is only one chain and the diamond moves around.


----------



## BreadnGem

laeticia said:


> These are cute irl and I like that the diamond is fixed like in DBTY. In the necklace version though there is only one chain and the diamond moves around.



Is there a necklace version? Do u know how much the necklace is selling for? I would imagine it wld be v pretty!


----------



## Candice0985

AndieAbroad said:


> Ah, okay. Well I loved it in platinum, but I adore it in rose gold. There's something about the metal that really warms up the whole design, IMO. Un-ban yourself so we can see photos!



ahhhh....I'm going to go tomorrow to see if it's at either of the 2 stores in my area


----------



## NurseAnn

Candice0985 said:


> I NEED this!
> I just banned myself a few days ago and I might need to put a momentary pause on it in order to buy this LOL
> 
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item.aspx?cid=287458&mcat=148204&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+287458-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=30420829



Oh wow that is pretty and would go sooooo well with your stacks!  Do you think that the two chains would get twisted together at all?  I own the RG infinity necklace and it has a similar two chain design that I have to sometimes untwist.  I really like this bracelet though!  I wish I hadn't clicked on your link as I am on a spending freeze as well!


----------



## Caz71

Candice0985 said:


> I NEED this!
> I just banned myself a few days ago and I might need to put a momentary pause on it in order to buy this LOL
> 
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item.aspx?cid=287458&mcat=148204&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+287458-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=30420829



this is gorgeous!


----------



## laeticia

BreadnGem said:


> Is there a necklace version? Do u know how much the necklace is selling for? I would imagine it wld be v pretty!



Yes there is! I saw them earlier this month at Tiffany's Singapore Changi Airport. I tried it on but the diamond had a squarish shape and I was looking for something to layer with my DBTY. Price wise I think it was similar to DBTY but Tiffany is more expensive here compared to the States.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Candice0985 said:


> I NEED this!
> I just banned myself a few days ago and I might need to put a momentary pause on it in order to buy this LOL
> 
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item.aspx?cid=287458&mcat=148204&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+287458-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=30420829



ME TOO, I love this!!!  I'm also glad it's 6.25" too, so I won't need to send it away for shortening.


----------



## BreadnGem

laeticia said:


> Yes there is! I saw them earlier this month at Tiffany's Singapore Changi Airport. I tried it on but the diamond had a squarish shape and I was looking for something to layer with my DBTY. Price wise I think it was similar to DBTY but Tiffany is more expensive here compared to the States.



Is it new? I've not seen it before. Must check out the necklace version sometime!


----------



## Susimoo

BreadnGem said:


> Is it new? I've not seen it before. Must check out the necklace version sometime!


I was the member who got it last week!!! I posted about it as I wanted to exchange the gift my husband had bought me for valentines day from Tiffany. I have the bracelet in platinum and I adore it. I have worn it every day since I got it. It sits beautifully and seems to right itself to the correct way up when you are wearing it. 

Plus because I have a smaller wrist, I didn't have to have it reduced in size, which was wonderful to be able to buy off the peg so to speak. 

I had originally went to get the platinum DBTY bracelet to match my DBTY necklace but they had none in stock. Whilst this was more expensive I feel the fact that it sits so well it was worth very cent.


----------



## BreadnGem

Susimoo said:


> I was the member who got it last week!!! I posted about it as I wanted to exchange the gift my husband had bought me for valentines day from Tiffany. I have the bracelet in platinum and I adore it. I have worn it every day since I got it. It sits beautifully and seems to right itself to the correct way up when you are wearing it.
> 
> Plus because I have a smaller wrist, I didn't have to have it reduced in size, which was wonderful to be able to buy off the peg so to speak.
> 
> I had originally went to get the platinum DBTY bracelet to match my DBTY necklace but they had none in stock. Whilst this was more expensive I feel the fact that it sits so well it was worth very cent.



Yes, this is definitely a great alternative to the dbty. And the double chains make it look more substantial too! Agree with what you said about the shorter chain cos i have small wrists too and find it annoying to have to wait for the length to be shortened. The rose gold version is very pretty as well!

Btw, does the diamond move around on your wrist a lot? Does it often end up on the inside of your wrist?


----------



## Candice0985

faintlymacabre said:


> ME TOO, I love this!!!  I'm also glad it's 6.25" too, so I won't need to send it away for shortening.



I need to have it lengthened to 7 or 7.25, but I still want it


----------



## Susimoo

BreadnGem said:


> Yes, this is definitely a great alternative to the dbty. And the double chains make it look more substantial too! Agree with what you said about the shorter chain cos i have small wrists too and find it annoying to have to wait for the length to be shortened. The rose gold version is very pretty as well!
> 
> Btw, does the diamond move around on your wrist a lot? Does it often end up on the inside of your wrist?



It does move around the wrist but it seems to correct itself. It also tends to face diamond side up too, which is a bonus. I think the combination of shorter length, plus the double chain makes it more stable somehow. 

Even my DH is impressed by it. How it sits and how it sparkles.


----------



## AndieAbroad

Does anyone have the flat bar chain? http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...5-p+1-c+488435-r+201323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I seem to remember a photo of someone wearing a charm on this chain, but couldn't track it down. I was wondering if it's extra delicate or anyone noticed the bars bending, etc. I think I'm going to buy the airplane charm this week, and I'm wondering which chain to hang it on. 

I don't particularly want to buy one of those plain ones, as so many of the necklaces that aren't fixed on (like the open heart, for instance) come on the same one, and I don't want to double up later in the year...I already have an oval link one, and I don't really like the look of the ball chains. Any recommendations for or against the flat bar chain? Or any others?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Has the silver mini bead bracelet with rose gold heart tag been discontinued?  The Canadian website says "This item is no longer available"!!


----------



## BlueLoula

faintlymacabre said:


> Has the silver mini bead bracelet with rose gold heart tag been discontinued?  The Canadian website says "This item is no longer available"!!



I dont thk so , i bought bout a month ago and still available here


----------



## cldixon1

Does anyone jar the Tiffany Venezia pendant in gold? I dieeeee for it!! If only I had a spare 3500!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

BlueLoula said:


> I dont thk so , i bought bout a month ago and still available here



I just called my store, and they said they're gone from the store inventory!!  Completely removed from the national database also!  WHAT?!


----------



## cldixon1

Have** darn autocorrect


----------



## xblackxstarx

I have a couple of gold Tiffany pieces and a few silver pieces id like to sell to raise money for my next big jewellery purchase ... Does anyone have any advice on where to sell except eBay ? Thanks


----------



## Candice0985

cldixon1 said:


> Does anyone jar the Tiffany Venezia pendant in gold? I dieeeee for it!! If only I had a spare 3500!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2086664



love this necklace, I've been obsessing from afar for the smaller version- the YG disk with  the star outline in diamonds!


----------



## merekat703

Anyone get the "Legendary Tiffany" catalog that they may want to send my way?


----------



## Blossy

If I place an order today and the product is out of stock and can't be delivered for another month or so, and I've got an order number, will I pay today's price or the new price (if there's an increase?)

The email says I won't be charged until they ship.


----------



## 123Isabella

Does anyone think the Filagree Diamond Heart pendant (the larger size) is a tad gaudy?  I bought it for myself as a big gift and love it, but my daughter whose taste I usually trusts thinks it's ostentatious.  I only have a few days before I can return it for a refund.   

I'd love opinions!


----------



## VelvetKandy

AndieAbroad said:


> Does anyone have the flat bar chain? http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP05509&mcat=148204&cid=488435&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+488435-r+201323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> I seem to remember a photo of someone wearing a charm on this chain, but couldn't track it down. I was wondering if it's extra delicate or anyone noticed the bars bending, etc. I think I'm going to buy the airplane charm this week, and I'm wondering which chain to hang it on.
> 
> I don't particularly want to buy one of those plain ones, as so many of the necklaces that aren't fixed on (like the open heart, for instance) come on the same one, and I don't want to double up later in the year...I already have an oval link one, and I don't really like the look of the ball chains. Any recommendations for or against the flat bar chain? Or any others?



My husband purchased this chain along with a lock & I LOVE IT!  The chain is holding up just fine no bending so far....I've worn it everyday since receiving it for Valentine's Day....HTH


----------



## 123Isabella

Here's a link to the filagree heart that I'm wondering about being a bit too flashy for daytime, everyday use.  I'd love your opinions!

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=25924266&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+diamond+heart+pendant&search=1


----------



## Caz71

Blossy said:


> If I place an order today and the product is out of stock and can't be delivered for another month or so, and I've got an order number, will I pay today's price or the new price (if there's an increase?)
> 
> The email says I won't be charged until they ship.



Maybe ring customer service? That would totally suck hey


----------



## Foxysnob

123Isabella said:


> Here's a link to the filagree heart that I'm wondering about being a bit too flashy for daytime, everyday use.  I'd love your opinions!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=25924266&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+diamond+heart+pendant&search=1



I love it! And if you like it I say keep it! I'd love a modelling shot though!


----------



## NurseAnn

123Isabella said:


> Here's a link to the filagree heart that I'm wondering about being a bit too flashy for daytime, everyday use.  I'd love your opinions!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=25924266&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+diamond+heart+pendant&search=1



It wouldn't be my first choice for a diamond necklace from Tiffany's at that price point but if you love it keep it.


----------



## 123Isabella

NurseAnn said:


> It wouldn't be my first choice for a diamond necklace from Tiffany's at that price point but if you love it keep it.


I'd love to know which necklaces you'd prefer at that price point?


----------



## NurseAnn

123Isabella said:


> I'd love to know which necklaces you'd prefer at that price point?



I have always dreamed of getting the Victoria pendant.  It is a Tiffany classic.  I also like the smaller cobblestone pendant and the diamond fleur de lis key.  It really is just a matter of opinion though.  I have seen people pull off the necklace you bought quite well.


----------



## 123Isabella

NurseAnn said:


> I have always dreamed of getting the Victoria pendant.  It is a Tiffany classic.  I also like the smaller cobblestone pendant and the diamond fleur de lis key.  It really is just a matter of opinion though.  I have seen people pull off the necklace you bought quite well.


Thanks for your input! I never considered the Victorian necklace but I think it might be better for everyday and I will definitely try it.  But I especially love your Cobblestone pendant suggestion which would be perfect with my rose cut diamond earrings.  

One "last" question:  What type would you say "pulled off" the filigree necklace?


----------



## Candice0985

123Isabella said:


> Thanks for your input! I never considered the Victorian necklace but I think it might be better for everyday and I will definitely try it.  But I especially love your Cobblestone pendant suggestion which would be perfect with my rose cut diamond earrings.
> 
> One "last" question:  What type would you say "pulled off" the filigree necklace?



check out "sprinkles&bling" she has the pendant you posted and she posted modeling pics


----------



## 123Isabella

Candice0985 said:


> check out "sprinkles&bling" she has the pendant you posted and she posted modeling pics


WOW --it looks amazing on her, especially with the key!  What an amazing husband she has!  Now I'm really confused....


----------



## Candice0985

123Isabella said:


> WOW --it looks amazing on her, especially with the key!  What an amazing husband she has!  Now I'm really confused....



haha I know, I need to find a boyfriend that treats me like that  I just saw it in store and it is very pretty, really intricate....and sparkley!!


----------



## 123Isabella

Candice0985 said:


> haha I know, I need to find a boyfriend that treats me like that  I just saw it in store and it is very pretty, really intricate....and sparkley!!


But is it too sparkly...if that's possible? My daughter says it looks like costume jewelry...


----------



## Candice0985

123Isabella said:


> But is it too sparkly...if that's possible? My daughter says it looks like costume jewelry...



personally I don't think it looks like costume jewellery. I would look at it and know it's diamonds. either way if it looks like costume or not you need to love it and if your heart pitter patters when you see it then that is all that matters


----------



## 123Isabella

Candice0985 said:


> personally I don't think it looks like costume jewellery. I would look at it and know it's diamonds. either way if it looks like costume or not you need to love it and if your heart pitter patters when you see it then that is all that matters


Great points!


----------



## 123Isabella

NurseAnn said:


> I have always dreamed of getting the Victoria pendant.  It is a Tiffany classic.  I also like the smaller cobblestone pendant and the diamond fleur de lis key.  It really is just a matter of opinion though.  I have seen people pull off the necklace you bought quite well.


Now I started perusing the necklaces and saw the larger butterfly necklace http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=23222248&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+butterfly+&search=1  and rosecut flower http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=24035948&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+flower&search=1....wondering if you think they are classic as well?  I'm really confused and I have no one but my daughter who doesn't particularly like jewelry.


----------



## emchhardy

123Isabella - I can see your daughter's point with the necklace.  I think it's absolutely beautiful but no, I don't see it as an everyday type necklace.  When in doubt, leave it out and maybe exchange it for something else.  I absolutely love that flower necklace that you posted the link for.  That one is a little more understated yet still has the bling factor.


----------



## 123Isabella

emchhardy said:


> 123Isabella - I can see your daughter's point with the necklace.  I think it's absolutely beautiful but no, I don't see it as an everyday type necklace.  When in doubt, leave it out and maybe exchange it for something else.  I absolutely love that flower necklace that you posted the link for.  That one is a little more understated yet still has the bling factor.


I agree!  Just curious though what you think of the butterfly necklace?  It doesn't seem popular but it looks kind of antique/classic...


----------



## 123Isabella

emchhardy said:


> 123Isabella - I can see your daughter's point with the necklace.  I think it's absolutely beautiful but no, I don't see it as an everyday type necklace.  When in doubt, leave it out and maybe exchange it for something else.  I absolutely love that flower necklace that you posted the link for.  That one is a little more understated yet still has the bling factor.


Or this butterfly rose-cut necklace...compared to the flower necklace? http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=25922549&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+butterfly&search=1


----------



## Myrkur

If I walk into the Tiffany store and say I want a soleste ring but my budget for that ring is $4000 what will be my options (the 4c's) ? And will I be able to upgrade later, or does it have to be above ..x.. CT?


----------



## laeticia

Any more reviews of this bracelet?







Comparison with 0.07 DBTY (not my pic)






I tried it on today but for the price it is super dainty, and I also think that the diamond will flip to the underside of my wrist so that it cannot be seen. Do you think this is meant to be an everyday bracelet?

Although I just realised that this is showing on the website at a price of US$1150, an increase of $125. I'm not able to afford it now, should have asked my friend to get it yesterday!!


----------



## stmary

laeticia said:


> Any more reviews of this bracelet?
> 
> 
> Comparison with 0.07 DBTY (not my pic)
> 
> 
> I tried it on today but for the price it is super dainty, and I also think that the diamond will flip to the underside of my wrist so that it cannot be seen. Do you think this is meant to be an everyday bracelet?
> 
> Although I just realised that this is showing on the website at a price of US$1150, an increase of $125. I'm not able to afford it now, should have asked my friend to get it yesterday!!



i love the look of the solitaire more maybe because i can see the diamond sparkle more than the DBTY. I saw this in Tiffany today and I was drooling over it. I don't know if its meant to be worn everyday but I do wear my DBTY everyday and so far no issue. This price increase really makes me think twice on purchasing from Tiffany's etc. tho


----------



## Candice0985

laeticia said:


> Any more reviews of this bracelet?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I tried it on in store, it's pretty but I was also told by an SA that another SA has  this bracelet has a tendency to roll and the diamond will always be upside down because of the shape of the setting.
> 
> obviously the dbty does this too, but because of the double chains maybe it does this more?


----------



## BreadnGem

Does anyone know if the Tiffany round lock bracelet or the mini heart lock bracelet comes in SMALL size? If it does, how long would that be? The medium is 7". Just wondering if they have anything shorter so i won't have to alter the length. Thanks!

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...7458-r+160323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1 

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...2-p+1-c+287458-r+160323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## faintlymacabre

BreadnGem said:


> Does anyone know if the Tiffany round lock bracelet or the mini heart lock bracelet comes in SMALL size? If it does, how long would that be? The medium is 7". Just wondering if they have anything shorter so i won't have to alter the length. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...7458-r+160323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...2-p+1-c+287458-r+160323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



I have the round lock one, and it is definitely 7".  They didn't have anything shorter in the store at the time I made my purchase.  I didn't get it altered though, so I just attach the clasp on one of the links instead of the jump ring at the end.  It works well enough.


----------



## faintlymacabre

laeticia said:


> Any more reviews of this bracelet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison with 0.07 DBTY (not my pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it on today but for the price it is super dainty, and I also think that the diamond will flip to the underside of my wrist so that it cannot be seen. Do you think this is meant to be an everyday bracelet?
> 
> Although I just realised that this is showing on the website at a price of US$1150, an increase of $125. I'm not able to afford it now, should have asked my friend to get it yesterday!!



You know, this comparison picture just killed my desire for that bracelet.  The 0.17ct looks almost identical in size to the 0.07ct DBTY!  At least from that particular angle.  It certainly doesn't look over twice as large!


----------



## BreadnGem

faintlymacabre said:


> I have the round lock one, and it is definitely 7".  They didn't have anything shorter in the store at the time I made my purchase.  I didn't get it altered though, so I just attach the clasp on one of the links instead of the jump ring at the end.  It works well enough.



Thanks! I'm thinking of doing that too if they dont hv a smaller size. Just dont know if the danglng end will annoy me.


----------



## BreadnGem

faintlymacabre said:


> You know, this comparison picture just killed my desire for that bracelet.  The 0.17ct looks almost identical in size to the 0.07ct DBTY!  At least from that particular angle.  It certainly doesn't look over twice as large!



Actually i had the same thought. Maybe the bezel makes the diamond look bigger?


----------



## sandygram

I want to get a Tiffany's bracelet so badly, but I'm not sure which one to get. I want something dainty, but durable. Any recommendations are appreciated


----------



## laeticia

faintlymacabre said:


> You know, this comparison picture just killed my desire for that bracelet.  The 0.17ct looks almost identical in size to the 0.07ct DBTY!  At least from that particular angle.  It certainly doesn't look over twice as large!





BreadnGem said:


> Actually i had the same thought. Maybe the bezel makes the diamond look bigger?



yea for the price i cant justify getting this bracelet, especially after the price increase. it looks so dainty on!


----------



## stmary

sandygram said:


> I want to get a Tiffany's bracelet so badly, but I'm not sure which one to get. I want something dainty, but durable. Any recommendations are appreciated



Are you looking for silver or gold? I think DBTY is dainty, but I think the silver chain is more durable because it's thicker than the gold one but that's just my opinion


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have a picture of the Tiffany yours bangle preferably stacked with a love bangle?


----------



## Designpurchaser

Can anyone list the items that went up in price / stayed the same with the price rise please?


----------



## burberryprncess

Here's  some eye candies for you taken at Tiffany & Co.


----------



## cupcake34

> Here's  some eye candies for you taken at Tiffany & Co.



Oh wow! Do you know the carat weight of each ring?


----------



## Caz71

cupcake34 said:


> Oh wow! Do you know the carat weight of each ring?



So gorgeous! Massive rocks.


----------



## MissMee

burberryprncess said:


> Here's  some eye candies for you taken at Tiffany & Co.


Yummy! xMMx


----------



## karo

burberryprncess said:


> Here's  some eye candies for you taken at Tiffany & Co.


Thanks for the pics  Stunning rings. Did you buy anything?


----------



## AndieAbroad

burberryprncess said:


> Here's  some eye candies for you taken at Tiffany & Co.


 
Awesome! In the photo with three rings, do you remember which one is on the right? I love how low-profile it is.


----------



## burberryprncess

karo said:


> Thanks for the pics  Stunning rings. Did you buy anything?



Yes, I posted pictures of my ring on the 'what does your engagement ring look like' thread.  I have to take it in for sizing down, though.


----------



## cupcake34

> Yes, I posted pictures of my ring on the 'what does your engagement ring  look like' thread.  I have to take it in for sizing down, though.



Could you tell us the carat weights of the rings you posted?


----------



## burberryprncess

cupcake34 said:


> Could you tell us the carat weights of the rings you posted?



1.38 to 1.5 carats F to G colors, VVS1 to VS1 clarity - I don't remember the order.

Are you buying one?


----------



## burberryprncess

Here's mine at 1.65 carats, F color, IF clarity.  The channel band is .17 total carat weight in 2mm.


----------



## cupcake34

> Here's mine at 1.65 carats, F color, IF clarity.  The channel band is .17 total carat weight in 2mm.



Oh, it looks great! Please post some modeling pics


----------



## burberryprncess

cupcake34 said:


> Oh, it looks great! Please post some modeling pics



will do after I get it sized down.  

I can't believe it takes 2 weeks to get that done.  My SA said Tiffany sends all rings for resizing to NYC.


----------



## vannarene

Does anyone know if the 1837 bangle is adjustable in any way? I usually wear 8"-8.5" for bracelets but idk about a bangle


----------



## burberryprncess

Here's a hand shot.  Sorry for the crappy picture from my iphone.  It's hard for me to take a picture one-handed.


----------



## Mellypink

Hello,
I am new to the group but have really been enjoying reading all the posts. I have been wanting to start a Tiffany charm bracelet, I really like the toggle one but was wondering if it can slip out of the toggle? I also have a small wrist so maybe the toggle with the charms would be too"big" and heavy? Thank you in advance for any advice


----------



## vannarene

Uh-oh! Zodiac charms are back in stock. That means they're back on my wishlist! I was going to settle for a Notes Disk with my son's initial but now I want his zodiac charm which is three times the price x.x


----------



## LVoeletters

A little disappointed in Tiffany's right now ladies.... I'm a very loyal customer and normally I'm treated very well. I have the rose gold heart chain bracelet.... The silver bracelet chain irritated Me- not to a crazy rash but I would get red and sometimes bumps (sorry to be graphic) but I figured it would be no problem if I wore it as a necklace so I took their suggestion to clip the heart off, but it's still bothering me... I asked if I could pay to get the chain replaced in gold and they won't accommodate me.... Really frustrated because its not like I even asked for an exchange.... Or for them to replace the chain in gold for free! I merely asked for the option too! And the rose gold lost its tone already that even the sales associate thought I was wrong in saying that it was rose gold... Smh... Not too happy right now.


----------



## TammySue

Mellypink said:


> Hello,
> I am new to the group but have really been enjoying reading all the posts. I have been wanting to start a Tiffany charm bracelet, I really like the toggle one but was wondering if it can slip out of the toggle? I also have a small wrist so maybe the toggle with the charms would be too"big" and heavy? Thank you in advance for any advice


 
:welcome2:Mellypink!  I have known a few gals that lost their toggle bracelets, so I stay away from them.  I've never had any problems with the lobster clasps (which are the best in my opinion.)


----------



## AndieAbroad

LVoeletters said:


> A little disappointed in Tiffany's right now ladies.... I'm a very loyal customer and normally I'm treated very well. I have the rose gold heart chain bracelet.... The silver bracelet chain irritated Me- not to a crazy rash but I would get red and sometimes bumps (sorry to be graphic) but I figured it would be no problem if I wore it as a necklace so I took their suggestion to clip the heart off, but it's still bothering me... I asked if I could pay to get the chain replaced in gold and they won't accommodate me.... Really frustrated because its not like I even asked for an exchange.... Or for them to replace the chain in gold for free! I merely asked for the option too! And the rose gold lost its tone already that even the sales associate thought I was wrong in saying that it was rose gold... Smh... Not too happy right now.



Typically Tiffany won't make any repairs that make the item non-factory. So if the piece was never sold with a gold chain, they won't add the charm to a gold chain. I find this really annoying with the open charms that are sold on 16" chains for instance, and can only be sold with that. You'd be best having your own jeweller solder it on to a gold chain of your choice, now that the charm is already clipped off the original SS bracelet.


----------



## LVoeletters

AndieAbroad said:


> Typically Tiffany won't make any repairs that make the item non-factory. So if the piece was never sold with a gold chain, they won't add the charm to a gold chain. I find this really annoying with the open charms that are sold on 16" chains for instance, and can only be sold with that. You'd be best having your own jeweller solder it on to a gold chain of your choice, now that the charm is already clipped off the original SS bracelet.


Even if they have the option of all gold in the same bracelet?


----------



## AndieAbroad

LVoeletters said:


> Even if they have the option of all gold in the same bracelet?



I'm online now, and I only see two bracelets that I thought you might be referring to...

1. The mini heart lock (RG) on a bracelet (SS): http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+rose+gold+bracelet&search=1

2. And the mini open heart (RG) on a bracelet (RG): http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+rose+gold+bracelet&search=1

I assumed you had 1 because it's SS, but did you have 2 on an SS bracelet that's been discontinued? If so, it seems weirder that they won't change it to an RG bracelet, but it could have to do with the open hearts being slightly different on the original RG version and SS version. It's frustrating.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

AndieAbroad said:


> Typically Tiffany won't make any repairs that make the item non-factory. So if the piece was never sold with a gold chain, they won't add the charm to a gold chain. I find this really annoying with the open charms that are sold on 16" chains for instance, and can only be sold with that. You'd be best having your own jeweller solder it on to a gold chain of your choice, now that the charm is already clipped off the original SS bracelet.



cartier wont do it either. when i asked if i can pay to replace my trinity bracelet silk cord by a gold chain  i was told thats how this item is designed and no changes by cartier would be allowed.


----------



## Junkenpo

I didn't think this warranted its own thread... but have any of you ladies here had your sterling pieces palladium or rhodium or wg plated?  

Normally I love the patina my sterling gets, but I have a pair of earrings that just tarnishes. I don't know if it is because my head sweat is different than my neck sweat or it is just because it doesn't get to rub up against any other jewelry or get handled as much, but it looks so gray compared to my other silver jewelry.

If so, any recommendations on who to get it done with?


----------



## vannarene

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+1-c+563629-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Paloma Picasso Olive Leaf Heart Pendant in silver. I love it!! Too bad I'm cut off right now


----------



## Myrkur

burberryprncess said:


> Here's mine at 1.65 carats, F color, IF clarity.  The channel band is .17 total carat weight in 2mm.



Both stunning!


----------



## Myrkur

burberryprncess said:


> Here's  some eye candies for you taken at Tiffany & Co.


----------



## Myrkur

cldixon1 said:


> Does anyone jar the Tiffany Venezia pendant in gold? I dieeeee for it!! If only I had a spare 3500!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2086664



Wow, what a stunning pendant!


----------



## vannarene

Junkenpo said:


> I didn't think this warranted its own thread... but have any of you ladies here had your sterling pieces palladium or rhodium or wg plated?
> 
> Normally I love the patina my sterling gets, but I have a pair of earrings that just tarnishes. I don't know if it is because my head sweat is different than my neck sweat or it is just because it doesn't get to rub up against any other jewelry or get handled as much, but it looks so gray compared to my other silver jewelry.
> 
> If so, any recommendations on who to get it done with?



I have no solution for you, but I will say that your earrings are probably tarnishing because of your hair/hair products you use. I had a Tiffany necklace that tarnished after a month and I couldn't figure out why and they told me it was my hair spray/product coming in contact with my necklace causing that. I had really long hair that was always pulled in front of my shoulders.

But, if you don't use hair product/wear your hair down then idk


----------



## Junkenpo

vannarene said:


> I have no solution for you, but I will say that your earrings are probably tarnishing because of your hair/hair products you use. I had a Tiffany necklace that tarnished after a month and I couldn't figure out why and they told me it was my hair spray/product coming in contact with my necklace causing that. I had really long hair that was always pulled in front of my shoulders.
> 
> But, if you don't use hair product/wear your hair down then idk



See, that's the thing.. I don't use any hair products. Shampoo, conditioner, towel & air dry. I wear my hair up in a bun.  Maybe I don't wear them enough... i tend to wear my gold T&Co more than my silver, so maybe it's the less handling and the fact they sit in the jewelry box more.  I think I will look into getting them plated. I really like these earrings, so I don't think resale value will be a worry. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## vannarene

Junkenpo said:


> See, that's the thing.. I don't use any hair products. Shampoo, conditioner, towel & air dry. I wear my hair up in a bun.  Maybe I don't wear them enough... i tend to wear my gold T&Co more than my silver, so maybe it's the less handling and the fact they sit in the jewelry box more.  I think I will look into getting them plated. I really like these earrings, so I don't think resale value will be a worry. Thanks for the feedback!



Ahh that's strange then! Honestly, I didn't know you could just take a piece in and have it plated. That's pretty cool


----------



## etk123

Junkenpo said:


> See, that's the thing.. I don't use any hair products. Shampoo, conditioner, towel & air dry. I wear my hair up in a bun.  Maybe I don't wear them enough... i tend to wear my gold T&Co more than my silver, so maybe it's the less handling and the fact they sit in the jewelry box more.  I think I will look into getting them plated. I really like these earrings, so I don't think resale value will be a worry. Thanks for the feedback!



Please let us know how you make out, I find this very interesting.


----------



## etk123

Does anyone have this bracelet? I tried it on today and _love_ it, but I don't know if I had it twisted or if it's how it's made, but it felt like some of the links were not lying flat. And I tried it on both hands so it was put on twice, not that it couldn't have been put on twisted both times...any opinions? I think it's so airy and summery looking. I think I want it!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Does anyone have this bracelet? I tried it on today and _love_ it, but I don't know if I had it twisted or if it's how it's made, but it felt like some of the links were not lying flat. And I tried it on both hands so it was put on twice, not that it couldn't have been put on twisted both times...any opinions? I think it's so airy and summery looking. I think I want it!



I've tried it on and it's really pretty, very feminine and it is not as wide looking as in the picture!


----------



## etk123

It _is _pretty and feminine. I have a hard time making purchases in this price range...I'd rather buy something totally inexpensive or something big, if that makes any sense. But I really _need_ a new bracelet just like this one!


----------



## LVoeletters

I think you should go for it!!!! I'm partial to the gold but still need more staples!


----------



## cupcake34

> Does anyone have this bracelet? I tried it on today and _love_ it,  but I don't know if I had it twisted or if it's how it's made, but it  felt like some of the links were not lying flat. And I tried it on both  hands so it was put on twice, not that it couldn't have been put on  twisted both times...any opinions? I think it's so airy and summery  looking. I think I want it!



It's really pretty and feminine! I think you'd not regret buying it!


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm still going crazy trying to plan out my ring purchases... I really enjoyed stacking Tiffany's various gold bands, and they were all under 1kwhich is always nice haha


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm also still jonsing for the schulberger egg!!


----------



## cupcake34

> I'm also still jonsing for the schulberger egg!!



Which one are you thinking of getting?


----------



## LVoeletters

I like the lapis but the malachite and the pink is gorgeous too!


----------



## cupcake34

> I like the lapis but the malachite and the pink is gorgeous too!



Are you thinking of wearing this with your bee or as a stand-alone piece?

I like the necklace, but I love your bee much more!


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> I'm still going crazy trying to plan out my ring purchases... I really enjoyed stacking Tiffany's various gold bands, and they were all under 1kwhich is always nice haha



LV- How's your earring collection? I know you have gorgeous bracelets and the bee pendant, do you need earrings? Or are you not an earrings kind of girl? I never used to care about earrings and never change them but now I love having options and changing them everyday.


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> LV- How's your earring collection? I know you have gorgeous bracelets and the bee pendant, do you need earrings? Or are you not an earrings kind of girl? I never used to care about earrings and never change them but now I love having options and changing them everyday.



I only have costume earrings, small diamond hoops, medium torque shaped hoops, I had sapphire studs and one fell out  I have pearl studs and a couple of evening earrings but that's about it. I'd love a beautiful pair of inside out hoops! I don't really know where to begin with earrings. I have long thick very voluminous hair lol but back in the day earrings were my vice! (Until I lost them all lol). What do you prefer? I'm def never opposed to converting!


----------



## LVoeletters

Wearing my heart on my sleeve once again-

A good polish makes it look like and pink again like it ought to be! Wish I could say the same about my bangle!


----------



## stmary

LVoeletters said:


> Wearing my heart on my sleeve once again-
> 
> A good polish makes it look like and pink again like it ought to be! Wish I could say the same about my bangle!




Nice stack, i love your evil eye bracelet. may i know where it's from? TIA


----------



## Ellie Soleil

I haven't gotten anything from Tiffany yet, so I'm saving up to make a veeeery special purchase, since my life is going through big, awesome changes right now. I really want a *Kaleidoscope key,* which is pavéd with diamonds but... I really would like to wear it orten or daily, maybe even as my signature piece, but I'm afraid it will be "too much" for daywear. Any opinions?  I was also thinking about the cro*wn key* with diamonds.


----------



## BreadnGem

Ellie Soleil said:


> I haven't gotten anything from Tiffany yet, so I'm saving up to make a veeeery special purchase, since my life is going through big, awesome changes right now. I really want a *Kaleidoscope key,* which is pavéd with diamonds but... I really would like to wear it orten or daily, maybe even as my signature piece, but I'm afraid it will be "too much" for daywear. Any opinions?  I was also thinking about the cro*wn key* with diamonds.



Both are very pretty. I think they'll look great as a daily/signature piece


----------



## Eva14

Both the Kaleidoscope and the Crown key are gorgeous and timeless pieces that I think are appropiate for daily wear.

I wear a lot of my "fancy" Tiffany pieces on a daily basis. I figure if I just save them for nighttime or special occasions, I'd barely ever get to wear them.

And when you pay that much for a piece of jewelry, you want to get your money's worth in wear out of it.

Good Luck!

Eva


----------



## MissMee

Yes that's right, you have to wear them & not "save" them for special occasions or you don't get the enjoyment & the wear out of them. xMMx


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have this ring? http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shoppin...p+3-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Victoria&search=1 is it able to be stacked or no because of the center piece?


----------



## cupcake34

> Does anyone have this ring? http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shopping...toria&search=1 is it able to be stacked or no because of the center piece?



This is a beautiful ring! I'm sure it can be stacked with other rings, such as small eternity rings. I remember seeing a picture of it in another forum... it looked great!


----------



## LVoeletters

cupcake34 said:


> This is a beautiful ring! I'm sure it can be stacked with other rings, such as small eternity rings. I remember seeing a picture of it in another forum... it looked great!



I also thought the eventual idea of stacking the diamond jazz band and perlee type rings would maybe work too?


----------



## cupcake34

> I also thought the eventual idea of stacking the diamond jazz band and perlee type rings would maybe work too?



Yes, I would think so. Maybe google a bit - there you'll find plenty of modelling pics of the Victoria!


----------



## LVoeletters

http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shoppin...arams=s+5-p+1-c+2605758-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Laura88

I want to get some Tiffany earrings but can't decide between the little bow ones or pearls....


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shoppin...arams=s+5-p+1-c+2605758-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


this is cool!


----------



## sissalovebags

I love Tiffany's and I received my first Tiffany in the occasion of my Degree!!


----------



## NurseAnn

Laura88 said:


> I want to get some Tiffany earrings but can't decide between the little bow ones or pearls....



The bows are more "Tiffany" to me.  I feel like I could get better pearls for less set in gold somewhere else.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Has anyone ever seen this before? I cannot find info on it anywhere, so maybe this is a reproduction (I hope not as I would love to find an authentic peice like this), if  this something that was ever actually produced by Tiffany, I would love to find out more about it. Any info or opinions would be very helpful, thanks ladies! I own a few Tiffanys pieces thanks to my sweet husband and I just dont know wether this was ever created by Tiffanys or not? Sorry if this is not the best place to look for help, but I knew the ladies here would be able to help me. I find the shape so lovely but will stop searching if this was never produced. I'm not looking for an authentication, just opinions and info or if anyone knows one way or another if Tiffany ever made apiece like this. (Besides the 7 row-braid) TIA


----------



## Laura88

NurseAnn said:


> The bows are more "Tiffany" to me.  I feel like I could get better pearls for less set in gold somewhere else.



Yes I think i'm going to go with the bows. I've been looking at getting pearls from Pearl Paradise instead.


----------



## Blossy

Laura88 said:


> Yes I think i'm going to go with the bows. I've been looking at getting pearls from Pearl Paradise instead.



I think after reading up on pearls and browsing PearlParadise, that's definitely the way to go.


----------



## Jinsun

I want to get the SS knot earrings for $125. Site says free ship on $150 or more. Does it ever change to free ship any price?  Thanks


----------



## atlcoach

Jinsun said:


> I want to get the SS knot earrings for $125. Site says free ship on $150 or more. Does it ever change to free ship any price?  Thanks



They should have free shipping soon for Mother's Day. They usually do.


----------



## Jinsun

Ok cool. Thanks. I will wait


----------



## Junkenpo

I popped in to the boutique today to check out the gatsy collection and the medium daisy locket was on display and is to die for!  My SA wasn't in, so I was able to resist the temptation today, but I'm so going to see if I can talk DH into it for mother's day. The pearls are so pretty, I wish that long spray of them was just a pendant that could be attached to a gold or sterling chain. 

Nothing else called to me.. I think it is because I'm so happy my current collection of jewelry that even Tiffany isn't the siren it once used to be. (lucky for my wallet!)


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:


> I popped in to the boutique today to check out the gatsy collection and the medium daisy locket was on display and is to die for!  My SA wasn't in, so I was able to resist the temptation today, but I'm so going to see if I can talk DH into it for mother's day. The pearls are so pretty, I wish that long spray of them was just a pendant that could be attached to a gold or sterling chain.
> 
> Nothing else called to me.. I think it is because I'm so happy my current collection of jewelry that even Tiffany isn't the siren it once used to be. (lucky for my wallet!)



I really love that locket and the pearls as well! 


Ladies after 2 weeks of Tiffany losing my package I finally got my little blue box... Hand delivered by the sales associate to my house!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> I really love that locket and the pearls as well!
> 
> 
> Ladies after 2 weeks of Tiffany losing my package I finally got my little blue box... Hand delivered by the sales associate to my house!



 lets see!!!!!!


----------



## rogersa

I'm getting really frustrated with Tiffany's. I have the black bead bracelets with silver heart toggle, and it's broken 3 times. Today I moved the sleeve on my sweater and the bracelet just broke. Maybe it broke before that, but I wasn't even doing anything. The second time they fixed it they said they would re string it with a stronger thread? That wasn't even a year ago!! My second issue is my ring. I have the lock ring and that has also just broken for the second time almost a week ago. They fixed that last August and wanted to charge me to fix it. I refuse to pay for their poor craftsmanship... At this point I have no idea what to do. I would want to buy another ring but that might just break too! I'm so upset about it. Two of the things I wear 24/7 broke within the same week....


----------



## vannarene

rogersa said:


> I'm getting really frustrated with Tiffany's. I have the black bead bracelets with silver heart toggle, and it's broken 3 times. Today I moved the sleeve on my sweater and the bracelet just broke. Maybe it broke before that, but I wasn't even doing anything. The second time they fixed it they said they would re string it with a stronger thread? That wasn't even a year ago!! My second issue is my ring. I have the lock ring and that has also just broken for the second time almost a week ago. They fixed that last August and wanted to charge me to fix it. I refuse to pay for their poor craftsmanship... At this point I have no idea what to do. I would want to buy another ring but that might just break too! I'm so upset about it. Two of the things I wear 24/7 broke within the same week....




For some reason I thought they were strung on a thin chain. They use thread?


----------



## misstrine85

I just got a silver necklace and a "T" disc pendant Thurday last week, when I were in Berlin. The following Sunday all of the sudden the necklace broke and fell of. Luckily I was at the hotel so it didn't get lost. 

The shop tells me to send them the necklace and the receipt, and I told them that I will send a copy of it, since the disc pendant is also on it (they were not bought as a set but as two seperate pieces), and that I assume they will refund me the shipping cost, which is half the price of the necklace.

I really hope the manager writes back, that they will refund the shipping.


----------



## Caz71

misstrine85 said:


> I just got a silver necklace and a "T" disc pendant Thurday last week, when I were in Berlin. The following Sunday all of the sudden the necklace broke and fell of. Luckily I was at the hotel so it didn't get lost.
> 
> The shop tells me to send them the necklace and the receipt, and I told them that I will send a copy of it, since the disc pendant is also on it (they were not bought as a set but as two seperate pieces), and that I assume they will refund me the shipping cost, which is half the price of the necklace.
> 
> I really hope the manager writes back, that they will refund the shipping.



Oh wow. Not good. What kind of necklace did you buy?


----------



## chinchin0710

Hi guys,

Im not allowed to make a new thread so I have to post it here. Does anyone know what model of this Tiffany watch and its estomated price. I cant find it on internet
 Thank you so much.


----------



## Caz71

ohh mini bracelet comes now in pink enamel!

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...params=s+5-p+2-c+288158-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## misstrine85

Caz71 said:


> Oh wow. Not good. What kind of necklace did you buy?



Onw with small interlocking rings (if that makes sense). Is ot to much to assume that they will cover the shipping?


----------



## ladyash

Does anyone have anything from the Great Gatsby 1920's inspired collection? I'm in love with the pearl tassel necklace but know I would never spend the amount they want on it...I am however seriously considering this: http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...arams=s+5-p+2-c+2605758-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I'm saving up for my graduation present and know it will be a ring from Tiffany just need to pick out what I want and that one right now is a good contender. I'm really into older vintage estate looking sort of pieces and not really into trendy current stuff so this might be a good fit but I worry about the pearls since they look delicate and vulnerable in that sort of setting.


----------



## Candice0985

ladyash said:


> Does anyone have anything from the Great Gatsby 1920's inspired collection? I'm in love with the pearl tassel necklace but know I would never spend the amount they want on it...I am however seriously considering this: http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...arams=s+5-p+2-c+2605758-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> I'm saving up for my graduation present and know it will be a ring from Tiffany just need to pick out what I want and that one right now is a good contender. I'm really into older vintage estate looking sort of pieces and not really into trendy current stuff so this might be a good fit but I worry about the pearls since they look delicate and vulnerable in that sort of setting.


I did the same thing when I graduated!
Laurier's class rings were hideous so I bought a ring that I wanted 

I think this is a nice choice but you will have to be careful with the pearls, they're delicate, no perfumes or lotions on the ring etc....

if you're willing to take care of it I don't see why this couldn't be a great option!


----------



## ladyash

Candice0985 said:


> I did the same thing when I graduated!
> Laurier's class rings were hideous so I bought a ring that I wanted
> 
> I think this is a nice choice but you will have to be careful with the pearls, they're delicate, no perfumes or lotions on the ring etc....
> 
> if you're willing to take care of it I don't see why this couldn't be a great option!



I find class rings in general hideous...I feel like I would buy one and never wear it so figured might as well spend some money on something that I will wear for much longer. I am between the pearl ring and the lock ring with diamonds. I have one more semester to figure out which I want.


----------



## Candice0985

ladyash said:


> I find class rings in general hideous...I feel like I would buy one and never wear it so figured might as well spend some money on something that I will wear for much longer. I am between the pearl ring and the lock ring with diamonds. I have one more semester to figure out which I want.


my class ring was $750 for a fake sapphire and 10k yellow gold...no thanks! 

I bought a RG tiffany key instead!

you have lots of time to decide both are gorgeous!


----------



## ladyash

Candice0985 said:


> my class ring was $750 for a fake sapphire and 10k yellow gold...no thanks!
> 
> I bought a RG tiffany key instead!
> 
> you have lots of time to decide both are gorgeous!



I have no idea what mine would cost since I can't find any info (says we can order them at convocation), but I am assuming way more than I want to pay  
My money is better spent on Tiffany!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

ladyash said:


> I find class rings in general hideous...I feel like I would buy one and never wear it so figured might as well spend some money on something that I will wear for much longer. I am between the pearl ring and the lock ring with diamonds. I have one more semester to figure out which I want.




I just got the lock ring with diamonds in yellow gold for my birthday. I would go with that one; it is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Candice0985 said:


> my class ring was $750 for a fake sapphire and 10k yellow gold...no thanks!
> 
> I bought a RG tiffany key instead!
> 
> you have lots of time to decide both are gorgeous!



Which rose gold key did you get? I have the small silver heart key and the large silver crown key. I am eyeing a large yellow gold key though


----------



## Candice0985

ladyash said:


> I have no idea what mine would cost since I can't find any info (says we can order them at convocation), but I am assuming way more than I want to pay
> My money is better spent on Tiffany!



exactly my kinda girl  lol


----------



## rogersa

vannarene said:


> For some reason I thought they were strung on a thin chain. They use thread?



It's a really thin thread. So they restrung it on a thicker thread and that didn't even last for a year. I love Tiffany's but not that everything breaks and they won't fix it for free.


----------



## ladyash

LocksAndKeys said:


> I just got the lock ring with diamonds in yellow gold for my birthday. I would go with that one; it is absolutely gorgeous!



I really want that one, but I can't seem to find if they have the narrow band version in gold? I see they have two sizes in the silver and I tried on the larger band one in store and was too large and overbearing for my tiny fingers so I want the more narrow band. I may try to stop in the store tonight to find out if they have the two sizes in gold as well.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

ladyash said:


> I really want that one, but I can't seem to find if they have the narrow band version in gold? I see they have two sizes in the silver and I tried on the larger band one in store and was too large and overbearing for my tiny fingers so I want the more narrow band. I may try to stop in the store tonight to find out if they have the two sizes in gold as well.



I don't believe they do but I could be mistaken. I did not see it in the store when I was there. There is, however, the narrow 1837 band in gold (although it does not have the lock nor diamonds). On the plus side, it is a less expensive alternative. But I still find the lock ring much more beautiful! I may be a bit biased though for the wide gold lock ring since I have it and love it so much.

Sometimes it takes some time to get used to seeing wide rings on your fingers. I have very tiny fingers as well but personally admire the look of wide rings! Try it on again and maybe you might have a change of heart


----------



## ladyash

LocksAndKeys said:


> I don't believe they do but I could be mistaken. I did not see it in the store when I was there. There is, however, the narrow 1837 band in gold (although it does not have the lock nor diamonds). On the plus side, it is a less expensive alternative. But I still find the lock ring much more beautiful! I may be a bit biased though for the wide gold lock ring since I have it and love it so much.
> 
> Sometimes it takes some time to get used to seeing wide rings on your fingers. I have very tiny fingers as well but personally admire the look of wide rings! Try it on again and maybe you might have a change of heart



I went today after my hair appointment since I was around the corner and they didn't have the gold in stock  Because of mothers day they were out of a lot. She didn't have any of the lock rings in my size either so she told me to email her in a couple of weeks and she would let me know if my size was available and set them aside for me to come try. She said the gold band was even wider than the wide silver! I tried on a 7.5 or 8 in the silver both sizes and we both agreed the thinner band looked best, but hard to tell with rings that are too large. I think I may be a 6.5 for the finger I want to wear it on. If the gold looks too large I still really love the silver version and will go with that one. Bonus is that it's way cheaper too. Plus I think it makes the diamonds appear bigger haha! 
I also tried on the 1837 gold band since she suggested it if I was stuck on buying only gold, but it was just blah for me. I wouldn't spend the money on it. I also inquired about the pearl ring from the 20's inspired collection and was advised against it as an every day ring because of the pearls being super delicate. She said it would be okay to wear as an occasional ring like going out to dinner, but not something to wear to work every day. She said pearls are best kept to necklaces and earrings if I planned to wear them daily. I kind of suspected as much even though I do really like that ring; I really want something I can wear daily.


----------



## etk123

I hope someone can help me out, because this type of thing drives me crazy lol. How is Lucida pronounced? It would be great if someone could write it phonetically. I've heard it like lucid-uh and lou-see-duh. Anyone know? My hubby got a new wedding band and I cringe to think I was pronouncing it wrong!!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> I hope someone can help me out, because this type of thing drives me crazy lol. How is Lucida pronounced? It would be great if someone could write it phonetically. I've heard it like lucid-uh and lou-see-duh. Anyone know? My hubby got a new wedding band and I cringe to think I was pronouncing it wrong!!



I pronounce it Loo-cee-da...I could be very wrong though!!!


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> I pronounce it Loo-cee-da...I could be very wrong though!!!



Me too!


----------



## AndieAbroad

I say Loo-sid-uh, but those sound pretty similar!


----------



## Junkenpo

I mentioned to my DH that I was thinking about the medium daisy locket from the Gatsby collection as a mother's day gift, and he was surprisingly supportive of the idea.... but I passed because I am having a hard time dealing with the $600 price tag on a sterling piece. 

Normally I don't hesitate when I have the go ahead, but I'm worried I won't wear it often enough to make it worthwhile.  I wear my schlumberger ladybug everyday and hardly ever reach for any other necklaces. 

hmm...


----------



## prettychic

Does anyone have the brand new  Picasso olive leaf cuff in silver? I'd like to see a picture and find out if it is comfortable to wear. TIA I tried it out in gold but am not sure about the sizing because the small has a wide opening, kwim?


----------



## darkangel07760

Junkenpo said:


> I mentioned to my DH that I was thinking about the medium daisy locket from the Gatsby collection as a mother's day gift, and he was surprisingly supportive of the idea.... but I passed because I am having a hard time dealing with the $600 price tag on a sterling piece.
> 
> Normally I don't hesitate when I have the go ahead, but I'm worried I won't wear it often enough to make it worthwhile.  I wear my schlumberger ladybug everyday and hardly ever reach for any other necklaces.
> 
> hmm...


 
I was thinking about buying it and having it engraved to celebrate our 8 year anni in August, but I agree, I need to actually try it on and feel the weight... Did you try it on?


----------



## Junkenpo

darkangel07760 said:


> I was thinking about buying it and having it engraved to celebrate our 8 year anni in August, but I agree, I need to actually try it on and feel the weight... Did you try it on?



No,  I resisted asking to try it on the day I went to the boutique as "my" SA wasn't working that day. It looks fabulous in person, though. I think it would look great on a long chain. I think it's a great size, not too big but definitely noticeable.


----------



## glamourdoll.

I'm thinking of purchasing this to wear as an everyday necklace. I love how dainty it is and the price point seems reasonable for me. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Caz71

glamourdoll. said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing this to wear as an everyday necklace. I love how dainty it is and the price point seems reasonable for me. What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 2189510



Its lovely. Esp if u into pearls. Do it )


----------



## emchhardy

glamourdoll - I think it's a lovely piece but I'm wondering if you can get more bang for your buck (with pearls) from a merchant like Pearl Paradise.


----------



## glamourdoll.

emchhardy said:


> glamourdoll - I think it's a lovely piece but I'm wondering if you can get more bang for your buck (with pearls) from a merchant like Pearl Paradise.



I know I'm mostly paying for the Tiffany's name.. I'll look into other places though. Thank you


----------



## Candice0985

emchhardy said:


> glamourdoll - I think it's a lovely piece but I'm wondering if you can get more bang for your buck (with pearls) from a merchant like Pearl Paradise.



I was thinking this as well, but I also like the design on the pendant. I would probably buy this and I just went on a pearl paradise spree a few months ago!


----------



## etk123

glamourdoll. said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing this to wear as an everyday necklace. I love how dainty it is and the price point seems reasonable for me. What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 2189510



I think the design is so pretty and not so easy to find elsewhere.


----------



## BelleofBaubles

glamourdoll. said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing this to wear as an everyday necklace. I love how dainty it is and the price point seems reasonable for me. What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 2189510




I saw this in-store yesterday and it is gorgeous. You could definitely get more somewhere else but if you're looking for a classy Tiffany pearl I think you'd like it. It creates more of an impression in person if that makes sense.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Thanks for all your opinions.


----------



## BreadnGem

etk123 said:


> I think the design is so pretty and not so easy to find elsewhere.



I agree. The design is unusual n very pretty


----------



## sweet_pea645

I'm thinking of buying the pink sapphire and tsavorite color by the yard bracelets. Does anyone have any input or thoughts about these bracelets? Anyone have any pics?


----------



## darkangel07760

Junkenpo said:


> No,  I resisted asking to try it on the day I went to the boutique as "my" SA wasn't working that day. It looks fabulous in person, though. I think it would look great on a long chain. I think it's a great size, not too big but definitely noticeable.



I am going to try it on to see if it is something that will suit me. I will let you know the details!


----------



## vannarene

I really want another pendant to pair with my notes letter charm. Either rose gold or something silver with a diamond but I want to keep it around $500 or less. I've searched the site over and over and each time I change my mind! Lol Suggestions?? Considering the modern heart with diamond but Idk if a charm would make it look weird.


----------



## swee7bebe

vannarene said:


> I really want another pendant to pair with my notes letter charm. Either rose gold or something silver with a diamond but I want to keep it around $500 or less. I've searched the site over and over and each time I change my mind! Lol Suggestions?? Considering the modern heart with diamond but Idk if a charm would make it look weird.



The rose gold key looked so cute with my notes initial charm. I'm thinking of getting it eventually to pair with the charm. Right now I'm wearing the notes charm with the daisy key.


----------



## vannarene

swee7bebe said:


> The rose gold key looked so cute with my notes initial charm. I'm thinking of getting it eventually to pair with the charm. Right now I'm wearing the notes charm with the daisy key.



I'm leaning towards the key.. or maybe the rose gold loving heart charm or xo charm... or the silver and rose gold double heart... Idk!!! Lol


----------



## swee7bebe

vannarene said:


> I'm leaning towards the key.. or maybe the rose gold loving heart charm or xo charm... or the silver and rose gold double heart... Idk!!! Lol



Hahaha it's so hard isn't it?? I was in the store so long before I finally decided what to buy.


----------



## Caz71

I just purchased online the letter C notes and oval link chain in 18 inches. Been eying them for ages so bite the bullet and ordered online.

I normally dont order things online, cos now my hubby will prolly see. haha. oh well.

I have a second job now (casual) so I think I can afford something like this.


----------



## PurpleLo

Caz71 said:


> I just purchased online the letter C notes and oval link chain in 18 inches. Been eying them for ages so bite the bullet and ordered online.
> 
> I normally dont order things online, cos now my hubby will prolly see. haha. oh well.
> 
> I have a second job now (casual) so I think I can afford something like this.


That's great..post pics when u get! Which size of pendant did u get?


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> I just purchased online the letter C notes and oval link chain in 18 inches. Been eying them for ages so bite the bullet and ordered online.
> 
> I normally dont order things online, cos now my hubby will prolly see. haha. oh well.
> 
> I have a second job now (casual) so I think I can afford something like this.



Hope you got the charm because the pendant won't fit on the oval link chain without a little jump ring. Grats on your new purchases!


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> I just purchased online the letter C notes and oval link chain in 18 inches. Been eying them for ages so bite the bullet and ordered online.
> 
> I normally dont order things online, cos now my hubby will prolly see. haha. oh well.
> 
> I have a second job now (casual) so I think I can afford something like this.





vannarene said:


> Hope you got the charm because the pendant won't fit on the oval link chain without a little jump ring. Grats on your new purchases!



I agree with Vannarene, the ring on the pendant is tiny. It fits just nice on the standard chain, but I dunno if it will go thru the oval link one without a jump ring. Unless u plan to wear it on a  standard chain and not the oval link one?

Yes, do a reveal when u get them!


----------



## Caz71

Yes i got the oval link for my other rtt hearts and I wanna get a key in future. The initial disc - It has a ring. Not the clasping one is that what u guys meant??
Also its coming fedex what if Im at work? What happens what if they leave a card. Where do I pick up from? Fedex is not common here


----------



## Caz71

PurpleLo said:


> That's great..post pics when u get! Which size of pendant did u get?



I thunk is .05 inch. Tiny. I saw a girl had one.


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> I thunk is .05 inch. Tiny. I saw a girl had one.



Yeah that's the charm, not the pendant. I have the S charm.   It's also great for layering


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> Yes i got the oval link for my other rtt hearts and I wanna get a key in future. The initial disc - It has a ring. Not the clasping one is that what u guys meant??
> Also its coming fedex what if Im at work? What happens what if they leave a card. Where do I pick up from? Fedex is not common here



You might have to pick it up from closest location.  My bf is having the same problem with a computer chair he just bought :/


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Yes i got the oval link for my other rtt hearts and I wanna get a key in future. The initial disc - It has a ring. Not the clasping one is that what u guys meant??
> Also its coming fedex what if Im at work? What happens what if they leave a card. Where do I pick up from? Fedex is not common here



I think the oval link will look great with a key


----------



## PurpleLo

Caz71 said:


> I thunk is .05 inch. Tiny. I saw a girl had one.


Ok. I like that size. And will go well with your other pieces.


----------



## vannarene

PurpleLo said:


> Ok. I like that size. And will go well with your other pieces.



I was sold on mine when I saw a customer wearing one. I love it! Casual and classy at the same time lol


----------



## swee7bebe

Caz71 said:


> I thunk is .05 inch. Tiny. I saw a girl had one.



I have the notes initial charm on an oval link necklace. The SA in the store got it on for me. I think she bent the "O" part that goes into the clasp so it's not such a perfect circle.  Here's a pic...hope it helps. You can probably bend it a little with a pair of pliers.


----------



## vannarene

swee7bebe said:


> I have the notes initial charm on an oval link necklace. The SA in the store got it on for me. I think she bent the "O" part that goes into the clasp so it's not such a perfect circle.  Here's a pic...hope it helps. You can probably bend it a little with a pair of pliers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2202160



That's good to know!   I totally want to steal your idea.


----------



## swee7bebe

vannarene said:


> That's good to know!   I totally want to steal your idea.



 go ahead...it's ADORABLE with an oval rose gold key.  The rose gold really pops out. I'm half tempted to go pick one up...


----------



## vannarene

swee7bebe said:


> go ahead...it's ADORABLE with an oval rose gold key.  The rose gold really pops out. I'm half tempted to go pick one up...



I know!! So tempted. I'm trying not to be too frivolous with my "new money" yet. Just started a new temporary job that brings me home double what I normally make. I need to pay some things off but I should be able to get something in a couple weeks.


----------



## BreadnGem

swee7bebe said:


> go ahead...it's ADORABLE with an oval rose gold key.  The rose gold really pops out. I'm half tempted to go pick one up...



That combination sounds lovely!


----------



## Caz71

swee7bebe said:


> I have the notes initial charm on an oval link necklace. The SA in the store got it on for me. I think she bent the "O" part that goes into the clasp so it's not such a perfect circle.  Here's a pic...hope it helps. You can probably bend it a little with a pair of pliers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2202160



Hi swee. Are there two sizes of these discs. I saw a lady wearing today and looked biggish.


----------



## Caz71

Ohh got the fedex link tracking my Tiffany. Should be here on wed  6pm!! Is it usually accurate??


----------



## BreadnGem

Can anyone tell me - are the silver bow earrings and necklace (mini) exactly the same size as the YG ones? The YG ones look thinner to me. Is it just an illusion bcos of the color (i.e. cos silver contrasts against the skin more)?


----------



## diane278

Caz71 said:


> Ohh got the fedex link tracking my Tiffany. Should be here on wed  6pm!! Is it usually accurate??


I have found Tiffany to be great about getting orders to me on time.


----------



## swee7bebe

Caz71 said:


> Hi swee. Are there two sizes of these discs. I saw a lady wearing today and looked biggish.



Not sure if there are twi sizes...the one I have is 0.5 inches.


----------



## rogersa

Does anyone have the metro ring in white gold and or rose gold? I want to get one but I'm not sure how they wear. I always thought I'd get one as a wedding band one day, they are so beautiful. Any photos would be greatly appreciated (and drooled over!)


----------



## rogersa

I traded my lock ring in today for these two beauties!! 

I also got to replace my black onyx bra bracelet to the silver balls.


----------



## darkangel07760

Apparently this is sold out everywhere... http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...p+2-c+2610354-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1
I went to go look at it and they said they couldnt even order it!


----------



## Junkenpo

oh wow... I was in Wailea earlier last week sunday and they had the large and medium out.  Large is way too big, but I still liked the medium. Still didn't try it on as I prefer not to handle the jewelry unless the SA I buy from regularly is there, but lots of cute stuff. 

My new fave thing is the small amethyst ring in the olive collection. I think the next time I go back (possibly tomorrow) I will try it on even if my SA isn't there.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

rogersa said:


> Does anyone have the metro ring in white gold and or rose gold? I want to get one but I'm not sure how they wear. I always thought I'd get one as a wedding band one day, they are so beautiful. Any photos would be greatly appreciated (and drooled over!)



Hi rogersa, I remember you have the beautiful soleste, the metro rose gold would be perfect to go with yr soleste.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Ops ! Apologies for the huge pic.


----------



## rogersa

mad_for_chanel said:


> Hi rogersa, I remember you have the beautiful soleste, the metro rose gold would be perfect to go with yr soleste.



Beautiful! I actually don't have the soleste (unfortunately). My boyfriend and I are still waiting to take that step  

I love the metro bands. They are so sweet and delicate


----------



## mad_for_chanel

rogersa said:


> Beautiful! I actually don't have the soleste (unfortunately). My boyfriend and I are still waiting to take that step
> 
> I love the metro bands. They are so sweet and delicate



My apologies , I got you mixed up with another member. It's an exciting time, you & boyfriend getting closer to the next step. All the best wishes to both of you. 

The metro rings are really fun for stacking with other wedding & anniversary bands too.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

mad_for_chanel said:


> Hi rogersa, I remember you have the beautiful soleste, the metro rose gold would be perfect to go with yr soleste.



Lovely, I have two metro bands that I wear with my ering and I adore them!!!


----------



## SophiaLee

rogersa said:


> Beautiful! I actually don't have the soleste (unfortunately). My boyfriend and I are still waiting to take that step
> 
> I love the metro bands. They are so sweet and delicate



Oh I thought he bought the ring a long time ago?! I hope it happens soon for you!

At any rate, I agree about the metro. I loveeeee skinny diamond bands, they go with everything!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Lovely, I have two metro bands that I wear with my ering and I adore them!!!



Thanks for the compliment! 

Sprinkles&Bling, I love love love yr ering set! I stare at yours often. I was much influenced by your lovely set, enough to get this pink diamond soleste for our 15th anniversary. 

At times, I wear them on my left hand as alternate ering set, but most times as RHR. I can't help admiring them. So delicate yet entirely bling!


----------



## rogersa

SophiaLee said:


> Oh I thought he bought the ring a long time ago?! I hope it happens soon for you!
> 
> At any rate, I agree about the metro. I loveeeee skinny diamond bands, they go with everything!



Yeah, we actually had found a really great local jeweler. Work up to par with Tiffany's and Leon mege so we feel lucky. My boyfriend might have the ring made by them instead. But either way the metro is amazing


----------



## LovingLV81

Just got my second piece from Tiffany's today the joy those little blue boxes bring is amazing !!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I had been wanting this piece for a while and I actually tired it on and left but came back later cause it just sang to me !! I have tiny wrist so I wasn't sure I could pull it off but it doesn't look to bad &#128521; my husband thinks I am silly but I have always loved Tiffany's especially as a little girl growing up watching breakfast at Tiffany's Audrey Hepburn just made it that much classy and elegant and special !! Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## rogersa

LovingLV81 said:


> Just got my second piece from Tiffany's today the joy those little blue boxes bring is amazing !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2207609
> 
> 
> I had been wanting this piece for a while and I actually tired it on and left but came back later cause it just sang to me !! I have tiny wrist so I wasn't sure I could pull it off but it doesn't look to bad &#128521; my husband thinks I am silly but I have always loved Tiffany's especially as a little girl growing up watching breakfast at Tiffany's Audrey Hepburn just made it that much classy and elegant and special !! Thanks for letting me share !



Love it!! I have that bracelet as well and I have a tiny wrist! I love the way it looks. Especially stacked!


----------



## LovingLV81

rogersa said:


> Love it!! I have that bracelet as well and I have a tiny wrist! I love the way it looks. Especially stacked!



Thank you ! It is my first Tiffany bracelet but I plan to wear it with my watch I tired on the lobster clasp one but it didn't feel right I liked how the toggle one hanged and sat on my hand it just felt better &#128516;


----------



## BreadnGem

LovingLV81 said:


> Just got my second piece from Tiffany's today the joy those little blue boxes bring is amazing !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2207609
> 
> 
> I had been wanting this piece for a while and I actually tired it on and left but came back later cause it just sang to me !! I have tiny wrist so I wasn't sure I could pull it off but it doesn't look to bad &#128521; my husband thinks I am silly but I have always loved Tiffany's especially as a little girl growing up watching breakfast at Tiffany's Audrey Hepburn just made it that much classy and elegant and special !! Thanks for letting me share !



Very nice! What size/length did u get? Did u have to shorten it? I'll like to try this too but I'm afraid even the smaller size may be too long


----------



## LovingLV81

No I haven't had to shorten it and I have a tiny wrist I believe I got the 7.5 it does hang but the lady said it is supposed to do that it is not crazy big or anything I was surprised it didn't feel heavy on my hand and weigh it down cause when you hold in the store it has weight to it the toggle clasp is worth the extra money compared to the lobster clasp in my opinion


----------



## LovingLV81

As you can see there is some space and a drop but not anything that feels or looks weird but if wore it alone then yes the drop is a little more but since I stack it with medical alert bracelet and it lays on that the drop is not as noticeable hope this helps


----------



## BreadnGem

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 2208968
> 
> 
> As you can see there is some space and a drop but not anything that feels or looks weird but if wore it alone then yes the drop is a little more but since I stack it with medical alert bracelet and it lays on that the drop is not as noticeable hope this helps



Yes, the size is just nice on u. Do u have any problems with the toggle? Does it come undone easily. I'm worried it may come undone and i will lose the bracelet


----------



## rogersa

BreadnGem said:


> Yes, the size is just nice on u. Do u have any problems with the toggle? Does it come undone easily. I'm worried it may come undone and i will lose the bracelet



Mine used to until I had it shortened. I only took two or three links off but it fits better now and doesn't come off on its own. I usually wear it with a mini brad bracelet and a pandora bracelet as well


----------



## BreadnGem

rogersa said:


> Mine used to until I had it shortened. I only took two or three links off but it fits better now and doesn't come off on its own. I usually wear it with a mini brad bracelet and a pandora bracelet as well



Thanks. I guess if I ever get I will try to get a good fit.


----------



## LovingLV81

BreadnGem said:


> Yes, the size is just nice on u. Do u have any problems with the toggle? Does it come undone easily. I'm worried it may come undone and i will lose the bracelet



I have only been wearing it for 2 days today is the 3rd but I don't have any issues with it so far it is pretty solid


----------



## darkangel07760

I have come to the sad discovery that i cannot wear my Bone Cuff in the hot weather... It sticks to my skin and drive me nuts. Gah!


----------



## Junkenpo

darkangel07760 said:


> I have come to the sad discovery that i cannot wear my Bone Cuff in the hot weather... It sticks to my skin and drive me nuts. Gah!



Just wanted to let you know, I went into Tiffany today to try on the small amethyst ring in the Olive branch collection (not purple enough for me) and there was a medium daisy locket on display. I was wrangling my son by then, so didn't get to touch it, but I still love it!


----------



## diane278

darkangel07760 said:


> I have come to the sad discovery that i cannot wear my Bone Cuff in the hot weather... It sticks to my skin and drive me nuts. Gah!


I have the same situation. It's 109 degrees today. I am now rethinking my intention to purchase an additional cuff for my left wrist.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> Sprinkles&Bling, I love love love yr ering set! I stare at yours often. I was much influenced by your lovely set, enough to get this pink diamond soleste for our 15th anniversary.
> 
> At times, I wear them on my left hand as alternate ering set, but most times as RHR. I can't help admiring them. So delicate yet entirely bling!



Aww that is so sweet of you! I honestly adore the Soleste collection and I'm sure you will always adore your gorgeous ring & also get a lot of compliments on it! These rings sparkle like no other!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

diane278 said:


> I have the same situation. It's 109 degrees today. I am now rethinking my intention to purchase an additional cuff for my left wrist.


 
Well, I am going to just wear it in the cooler months.  It is dreadfully hot today, and the very thought of wearing sounds unpleasant!  But at least I can wear it for half the year


----------



## darkangel07760

Junkenpo said:


> Just wanted to let you know, I went into Tiffany today to try on the small amethyst ring in the Olive branch collection (not purple enough for me) and there was a medium daisy locket on display. I was wrangling my son by then, so didn't get to touch it, but I still love it!


 
I am going to give it a try next time I am in there and they have it in stock


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

Hello all! 

I'm a Tiffanys lover and I was wondering if any of you had any signet rings from Tiffanys? I'm very pleased that my lovely mum has offered to get me one as a gift, but I have to travel a little way a way to my nearest store and I was wondering how they looked on a hand.


----------



## Hope01

Has anyone experienced any difference when buying online versus buying in store? I'm planning on buying an oval locket in the near future but sadly my local Tiffany only have one in store and it had been on display for a while and was looking very tired so I'm unsure if I should order it online or wait until I'm next visiting London and buy it then. Is there any difference in the way an item is packaged online than if it were bought in store? Am I guaranteed to get a undamaged item if I buy online? Thank you in advance for any input.


----------



## Sssy

Hope01 said:


> Has anyone experienced any difference when buying online versus buying in store? I'm planning on buying an oval locket in the near future but sadly my local Tiffany only have one in store and it had been on display for a while and was looking very tired so I'm unsure if I should order it online or wait until I'm next visiting London and buy it then. Is there any difference in the way an item is packaged online than if it were bought in store? Am I guaranteed to get a undamaged item if I buy online? Thank you in advance for any input.



No difference  Maybe little one- you won't get paper bag- only pouch and box.


----------



## emchhardy

I have to buy all my Tiffany on-line because I don't live near a store and have not ever had a quality issue.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Hi ladies, I need some advice here. I purchased 2 color by the yard (aquamarine and tanzanite) as I couldn't pick between the two.. I was wondering if I should shorten one, or lengthen one? Since I would like to wear them together..

Im pretty petite and the SA recommended that I shorten one instead to wear it as a choker, and leave the other as the original 16". Do let me know your thoughts!


----------



## xoxmb

Can someone please tell me the size difference between the small and medium RTT heart tag pendant? I want to purchase one, but I don't know the sizes. Picture would be very helpful to! Thank you.


----------



## Candice0985

Firstfullsteps said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice here. I purchased 2 color by the yard (aquamarine and tanzanite) as I couldn't pick between the two.. I was wondering if I should shorten one, or lengthen one? Since I would like to wear them together..
> 
> Im pretty petite and the SA recommended that I shorten one instead to wear it as a choker, and leave the other as the original 16". Do let me know your thoughts!



I don't like the idea of it being a choker....the bezel will flip up and down constantly the tighter it is. can you wear one at 16" and have the other lengthened to 17"? how tight is choker length on you?


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Candice0985 said:


> I don't like the idea of it being a choker....the bezel will flip up and down constantly the tighter it is. can you wear one at 16" and have the other lengthened to 17"? how tight is choker length on you?



Hi dear, yes I notice that it flips too.. maybe not so tight as a choker.. but perhaps slightly shorter? I would love to post a pic to let you have a look but somehow I cant post it thru TPF app..


----------



## Candice0985

Firstfullsteps said:


> Hi dear, yes I notice that it flips too.. maybe not so tight as a choker.. but perhaps slightly shorter? I would love to post a pic to let you have a look but somehow I cant post it thru TPF app..



I wouldn't go too tight on the shortest necklace, at least an inch of room between your neck and the necklace, it's an open backed bezel and if it's too tight you'll have the culet poking you!

my .08 dbty is 16 inches and it was always flipping and poking. I had it lengthened to 18 now it sits nicely and doesn't flip as much. I also layer it with my 0.42


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Im not sure if its cultural factors but the SAs here are all against lengthening of this range!


----------



## Candice0985

Firstfullsteps said:


> Im not sure if its cultural factors but the SAs here are all against lengthening of this range!



that is strange! I've never heard of an SA being against it, if it insures a sale they should be all for it!

where are you from?


----------



## TammySue

xoxmb said:


> Can someone please tell me the size difference between the small and medium RTT heart tag pendant? I want to purchase one, but I don't know the sizes. Picture would be very helpful to! Thank you.


 
I found this on the internet (posted by someone who works at Tiffany) and keep as a reference:

*RTT Heart Tag Charm (SM) - size of a dime*
*RTT Heart Tag Charm (MD) - size of a quarter*
RTT Heart Lock Charm - size of a dime
RTT Heart Lock Charm (Mini) - half the size of a penny

HTH!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Candice0985 said:


> that is strange! I've never heard of an SA being against it, if it insures a sale they should be all for it!
> 
> where are you from?



Im from Singapore!


----------



## Candice0985

Firstfullsteps said:


> Im from Singapore!



ah ok...so they'll shorten but not lengthen!?


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Candice0985 said:


> ah ok...so they'll shorten but not lengthen!?



Not that they wouldn't, just that they advice against it


----------



## Candice0985

Firstfullsteps said:


> Not that they wouldn't, just that they advice against it



so strange! hopefully you can get what you want without the SA's interfering...


----------



## Junkenpo

I think part of it is that if you get it shortened, you can always pick up an extender somewhere to wear it longer.  I don't think Tiffany sells just extenders... but if you get it lengthened, they will not put in a jump ring so you can wear it short if you want.  I asked once, but the SA said it would not get approved because it alters the design.

If get it shortened and get an extender you can always wear it if you wear your hair down. I have found it difficult to match the yellow gold color of TCo chains, but easier to match the white metals.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Junkenpo said:


> I think part of it is that if you get it shortened, you can always pick up an extender somewhere to wear it longer.  I don't think Tiffany sells just extenders... but if you get it lengthened, they will not put in a jump ring so you can wear it short if you want.  I asked once, but the SA said it would not get approved because it alters the design.
> 
> If get it shortened and get an extender you can always wear it if you wear your hair down. I have found it difficult to match the yellow gold color of TCo chains, but easier to match the white metals.



Hi dear, thank you for your input. Yes I asked about the extender.. and the SA said they do not provide such things. Then where can I get one?


----------



## peace43

Firstfullsteps said:


> Hi dear, thank you for your input. Yes I asked about the extender.. and the SA said they do not provide such things. Then where can I get one?



Just look up silver necklace extender on the web. I bought a 2 inch extender to use with some of my necklaces.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

peace43 said:


> Just look up silver necklace extender on the web. I bought a 2 inch extender to use with some of my necklaces.



Thank you dear! I shall look for one soon


----------



## Firstfullsteps

1st pic - original 16" length
2nd pic - the look if I were to shorten it. It will sit at my collarbone


What do you think? Shorten or extend?


----------



## wendy_bruin

Junkenpo said:


> I think part of it is that if you get it shortened, you can always pick up an extender somewhere to wear it longer.  I don't think Tiffany sells just extenders... but if you get it lengthened, they will not put in a jump ring so you can wear it short if you want.  I asked once, but the SA said it would not get approved because it alters the design.
> 
> If get it shortened and get an extender you can always wear it if you wear your hair down. I have found it difficult to match the yellow gold color of TCo chains, but easier to match the white metals.



It probably depends on the SA. Mine is willing to request to have a jump ring added to my Victoria pendant, so I can wear it at two different lengths. The workmanship on the jump ring is not that great, though.


----------



## BreadnGem

Firstfullsteps said:


> 1st pic - original 16" length
> 2nd pic - the look if I were to shorten it. It will sit at my collarbone
> 
> 
> What do you think? Shorten or extend?



I like the 2nd look more actually.

U can buy extenders cheaply on ebay. Etsy too, probably


----------



## Firstfullsteps

BreadnGem said:


> I like the 2nd look more actually.
> 
> U can buy extenders cheaply on ebay. Etsy too, probably



I just purchased one on ebay. Not that cheap after shipping and conversion though!


----------



## etk123

Does anyone know if Tiffany packages need to be signed for? I have tracking and it's due to arrive tomorrow but it doesn't say signature required. I don't want to be stuck home all day if it's not necessary. Thanks!


----------



## diane278

etk123 said:


> Does anyone know if Tiffany packages need to be signed for? I have tracking and it's due to arrive tomorrow but it doesn't say signature required. I don't want to be stuck home all day if it's not necessary. Thanks!


It depends upon the value of the merchandise and your location.  I never have to sign but my online purchases are under $1K. Also, I have never had anything missing from my front porch so UPS and FedEx are used to living things for me. I have friends who live in apartments who have to sign because parcels left at various doors have gone missing. When I check tracking, it will often say "front door" on the delivery line.


----------



## vannarene

I know Tiffany's will polish your silver but do they do it on site immediately or do they send it out, make you wait, etc.? Also, does it cost money? 

I have the 1837 med hoops and they seem to be tarnishing faster and faster The whole back/bottom of the hoop will be black, I'll polish them, after a week they're black again!! :[


----------



## Firstfullsteps

vannarene said:


> I know Tiffany's will polish your silver but do they do it on site immediately or do they send it out, make you wait, etc.? Also, does it cost money?
> 
> I have the 1837 med hoops and they seem to be tarnishing faster and faster The whole back/bottom of the hoop will be black, I'll polish them, after a week they're black again!! :[



From where I live, it costs SGD$30 and takes up to a week to get it back.


----------



## LovingLV81

vannarene said:


> I know Tiffany's will polish your silver but do they do it on site immediately or do they send it out, make you wait, etc.? Also, does it cost money?
> 
> I have the 1837 med hoops and they seem to be tarnishing faster and faster The whole back/bottom of the hoop will be black, I'll polish them, after a week they're black again!! :[



Here in Utah the Salt Lake City location said it is 15.00 and you may have to leave it over night depending on when in the day you drop it off HTH


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> I know Tiffany's will polish your silver but do they do it on site immediately or do they send it out, make you wait, etc.? Also, does it cost money?
> 
> I have the 1837 med hoops and they seem to be tarnishing faster and faster The whole back/bottom of the hoop will be black, I'll polish them, after a week they're black again!! :[



Vannarene .. I have this size too. They are ok not tarnished. But I dont wear them much....


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> Vannarene .. I have this size too. They are ok not tarnished. But I dont wear them much....



I sleep with mine often and I wear them EVERY day. I'm not worried about the tarnish, I'm just tired of polishing them every couple days LOL I'm wondering if they do a professional polish it will last longer.


----------



## vannarene

LovingLV81 said:


> Here in Utah the Salt Lake City location said it is 15.00 and you may have to leave it over night depending on when in the day you drop it off HTH



Thank you! I will call and ask my local Tiffany's. I don't wanna have to go pick it up again. I live on the outskirts of Vegas and I hate going on the strip unless I'm planning to do shopping/dinner


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Does anyone know if Tiffany packages need to be signed for? I have tracking and it's due to arrive tomorrow but it doesn't say signature required. I don't want to be stuck home all day if it's not necessary. Thanks!



whatcha waiting for?


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> whatcha waiting for?



Nothing new! A diamond fell out of my horseshoe so a new one is on it's way. 
But I'm still excited like its something new hehe.


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Nothing new! A diamond fell out of my horseshoe so a new one is on it's way.
> But I'm still excited like its something new hehe.



haha I'm the same it just be a repair coming back to me and i'm like a kid in a candy store. 

that's too bad to hear about the diamond falling out but at least it's fixed


----------



## vannarene

Candice0985 said:


> haha I'm the same it just be a repair coming back to me and i'm like a kid in a candy store.
> 
> that's too bad to hear about the diamond falling out but at least it's fixed



I'd almost say I'm addicted to buying online more so than shopping in general. The anticipation of waiting for something in the mail is so exciting!! I often find myself saying, "oh, I need to check tracking!!!" and realize I already got the things I ordered and then I feel sad I have nothing coming to me LOL


----------



## Candice0985

vannarene said:


> I'd almost say I'm addicted to buying online more so than shopping in general. The anticipation of waiting for something in the mail is so exciting!! I often find myself saying, "oh, I need to check tracking!!!" and realize I already got the things I ordered and then I feel sad I have nothing coming to me LOL



I love tracking items LOL.  if I have an option I ship with fedex or UPS. canadapost is the worst. they'll walk up to your door and put a sticker on your door "attempted delivery, recipient wasn't home" Bull****! they never actually deliver you always have go pick it up


----------



## LovingLV81

vannarene said:


> I'd almost say I'm addicted to buying online more so than shopping in general. The anticipation of waiting for something in the mail is so exciting!! I often find myself saying, "oh, I need to check tracking!!!" and realize I already got the things I ordered and then I feel sad I have nothing coming to me LOL



I can't do that I mean if I have to I order online but I HATE waiting I am a instant gratification kinda gal lol I like to see it buy it and walk out with it and be all giddy ! Lol


----------



## BreadnGem

LovingLV81 said:


> I can't do that I mean if I have to I order online but I HATE waiting I am a instant gratification kinda gal lol I like to see it buy it and walk out with it and be all giddy ! Lol



Lol, me too! I hate waiting n am always nervous n paranoid until i receive my items, altho it is kinda exciting knowing something nice is on its way, but i always cannot relax till i receive it.. Much prefer buying in store!


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> Lol, me too! I hate waiting n am always nervous n paranoid until i receive my items, altho it is kinda exciting knowing something nice is on its way, but i always cannot relax till i receive it.. Much prefer buying in store!



Yes I cant sleep till it arrives too!!


----------



## Caz71

Im going in three days to exchange my bows. I luv visiting there. Will have a hard time deciding as a few things I want. Have abt 205 plus to spend..


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Im going in three days to exchange my bows. I luv visiting there. Will have a hard time deciding as a few things I want. Have abt 205 plus to spend..



What r u planning to get?


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> What r u planning to get?



Im looking at locks. Ill put some examples soon ...


----------



## RosiePink

Do any of you ladies know if jewelry from the Somerset collection can be resized? I have a ring that was purchased (a couple of years ago) for my ring finger and it fits snugly but I would prefer to wear it on a different finger if I wanted to. I can't imagine how they would resize it since it has such a unique design but surely they have an option for people who need a different size?


----------



## rogersa

RosiePink said:


> Do any of you ladies know if jewelry from the Somerset collection can be resized? I have a ring that was purchased (a couple of years ago) for my ring finger and it fits snugly but I would prefer to wear it on a different finger if I wanted to. I can't imagine how they would resize it since it has such a unique design but surely they have an option for people who need a different size?



Are you talking about the mesh ring? I have that one too and mine is too loose and they can put sizing beads in but they couldn't make it smaller any other way. So I don't think they can.


----------



## RosiePink

rogersa said:


> Are you talking about the mesh ring? I have that one too and mine is too loose and they can put sizing beads in but they couldn't make it smaller any other way. So I don't think they can.



It's the narrow ring with diamonds so it's not actual mesh it's just molded to look like mesh. I wanted to make it larger but I don't think I'll have any luck :/


----------



## rogersa

RosiePink said:


> It's the narrow ring with diamonds so it's not actual mesh it's just molded to look like mesh. I wanted to make it larger but I don't think I'll have any luck :/



I'd definitely go in and ask. Sometimes they let you exchange it for a different size.


----------



## XCCX

My 1st T&CO piece ever! PBTY bracelet


----------



## stmary

xactreality said:


> My 1st T&CO piece ever! PBTY bracelet



So beautiful! All of your pieces are perfectly matched.


----------



## Caz71

Saw a few new atlas pieces. And this was gorgy... http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...5-p+3-c+288158-r+160547229-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## atlcoach

xactreality said:


> My 1st T&CO piece ever! PBTY bracelet



I love this bracelet!!


----------



## Linnie2

xactreality said:


> My 1st T&CO piece ever! PBTY bracelet



Oh, so pretty!


----------



## Blossy

Hi ladies - I've a Tiffany question in the Authenticate This thread - oh eBay, you reel me in!


----------



## sunkiss4444

I love their simplicity design, great for all ages. 
I used to buy silver from them but because they change color and I'm too lazy to clean them  now I switch to 18K .


----------



## Caz71

Does anyone have this bracelet?? I wonder if the small size would fit snug like a Love.
http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...-p+17-c+287458-r+160323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Candice0985

Caz71 said:


> Does anyone have this bracelet?? I wonder if the small size would fit snug like a Love.
> http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...-p+17-c+287458-r+160323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



it's possible but remember the love is oval to fit your wrist more snug, this bracelet is round like a bangle.


----------



## darkangel07760

Caz71 said:


> Does anyone have this bracelet?? I wonder if the small size would fit snug like a Love.
> http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...-p+17-c+287458-r+160323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


 
I did try this on, and in order for it to slip over my hand, it had to be quite large, and didn't look snug at all, I am afraid


----------



## Caz71

darkangel07760 said:


> I did try this on, and in order for it to slip over my hand, it had to be quite large, and didn't look snug at all, I am afraid



Ahh boooo!!


----------



## sweet_pea645

xactreality said:


> My 1st T&CO piece ever! PBTY bracelet


All of your jewelry is beautiful! I love your bangle, where did you get that?


----------



## XCCX

sweet_pea645 said:


> All of your jewelry is beautiful! I love your bangle, where did you get that?



Thanks!

Its by Van Cleef and Arpels..


----------



## Gimmethebag

I got my wedding set cleaned at Tiffany this morning. I'm still in :wub: with my e-ring.


----------



## karo

Gimmethebag said:


> I got my wedding set cleaned at Tiffany this morning. I'm still in :wub: with my e-ring.



Stunning!!!


----------



## Blossy

Sorry to be a pain guys - I've got a small window of time to make an offer on some preloved Tiffany that I posted in the Authenticate This thread - could anyone help me out? I think the key is genuine and *maybe* the open heart but not sure. I'm more dubious about the bean.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## LovingLV81

My RTT heart tag toggle


----------



## Caz71

Blossy said:


> Sorry to be a pain guys - I've got a small window of time to make an offer on some preloved Tiffany that I posted in the Authenticate This thread - could anyone help me out? I think the key is genuine and *maybe* the open heart but not sure. I'm more dubious about the bean.
> 
> Thanks ladies!



I think its all legit.


----------



## Blossy

Think so Caz? I was unsure when I saw the pouches


----------



## Caz71

Blossy said:


> Think so Caz? I was unsure when I saw the pouches



Ye the pouches are older versions. Are the sellers fm here or Usa?


----------



## Blossy

All Australian.


----------



## MatAllston

Gimmethebag said:


> I got my wedding set cleaned at Tiffany this morning. I'm still in :wub: with my e-ring.


 
Love your set. I love the simplicity of the knife edge band, it's perfect with your erring.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

xactreality said:


> My 1st T&CO piece ever! PBTY bracelet



Have always wanted this! I loveeee pearls and yours is no exception! :thumbup:
The bangle below is pretty too.. wheres it from?


----------



## XCCX

Firstfullsteps said:


> Have always wanted this! I loveeee pearls and yours is no exception! :thumbup:
> The bangle below is pretty too.. wheres it from?



Thanks!

Its by VCA


----------



## twosmallwonders

Went to pick up my charm bracelet from being fixed and added a few beauties to the collection ... 2 rings, 2 charms and a longer chain .... My box stash is growing I noticed when I went to put these away! Does everyone keep the boxes even if you don't store your things in them? I have quite a few so not sure if I should continue to keep them at this point ....


----------



## darkangel07760

twosmallwonders said:


> Went to pick up my charm bracelet from being fixed and added a few beauties to the collection ... 2 rings, 2 charms and a longer chain .... My box stash is growing I noticed when I went to put these away! Does everyone keep the boxes even if you don't store your things in them? I have quite a few so not sure if I should continue to keep them at this point ....



Omg I love the tiffany storage box in the second photo! Does Tiffany's sell this?


----------



## LovingLV81

I keep my boxes but I only have 2 items lol but I kept my LV box and all the coach boxes I have lol not sure why .


----------



## Junkenpo

twosmallwonders said:


> Does everyone keep the boxes even if you don't store your things in them? I have quite a few so not sure if I should continue to keep them at this point ....



Love your stuff!  

I keep all my boxes. I don't do anything with them, I just like to have them and bring them out to look at sometimes. They are such a cheery color!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Thank you! Yeah I think I'll keep them for now at least! I was storing my jewelry in the pouches in those boxes but I just got this jewelry box. 

Yes this is a Tiffany's box this is the charm one I believe it's called they also have a tiny version and another of this size and then 3 larger ones to choose from I really love it!


----------



## oic

twosmallwonders said:


> Thank you! Yeah I think I'll keep them for now at least! I was storing my jewelry in the pouches in those boxes but I just got this jewelry box.
> 
> Yes this is a Tiffany's box this is the charm one I believe it's called they also have a tiny version and another of this size and then 3 larger ones to choose from I really love it!



Oh my gosh I HAVE to get that box. Thank you for that photo!


----------



## twosmallwonders

oic said:


> Oh my gosh I HAVE to get that box. Thank you for that photo!



I highly recommend it!!


----------



## gemlady72

twosmallwonders said:


> Went to pick up my charm bracelet from being fixed and added a few beauties to the collection ... 2 rings, 2 charms and a longer chain .... My box stash is growing I noticed when I went to put these away! Does everyone keep the boxes even if you don't store your things in them? I have quite a few so not sure if I should continue to keep them at this point ....



I keep all my boxes, pouches, bags, brochures, etc. I keep them in a Rubbermaid bin under my bed.  I figure that you'll never know if you might want/need to sell some pieces from your collection in the future, and it's easier to sell with all the packaging.


----------



## Storm Spirit

twosmallwonders said:


> Went to pick up my charm bracelet from being fixed and added a few beauties to the collection ... 2 rings, 2 charms and a longer chain .... My box stash is growing I noticed when I went to put these away! Does everyone keep the boxes even if you don't store your things in them? I have quite a few so not sure if I should continue to keep them at this point ....



I've kept all my Tiffany packaging too 

Love your storage box!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Caz71 said:


> Does anyone have this bracelet?? I wonder if the small size would fit snug like a Love.
> http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...-p+17-c+287458-r+160323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Doesn't fit like a love, it's completely circular and will
Remain loose on the wrist unfortunately


----------



## LVoeletters

How do you guys feel about the watches? Like the blue gallery watch? Has a jazz feel...


----------



## Caz71

New olive learf necklace, so cute...

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...5-p+1-c+288189-r+160287465-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## PurpleLo

Caz71 said:


> New olive learf necklace, so cute...
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...5-p+1-c+288189-r+160287465-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


That is very cute indeed.


----------



## etk123

Caz71 said:


> New olive learf necklace, so cute...
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...5-p+1-c+288189-r+160287465-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



So cute!!!


----------



## mills

Caz71 said:


> New olive learf necklace, so cute...
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...5-p+1-c+288189-r+160287465-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


Ooh nice.....


----------



## LVoeletters

Completely had a change of heart on the atlas rings! They look so different when you have them on versus what they look like on the website! Anyone have an an atlas ring?


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm so sad they are limiting the Paloma dove collection!! I really wanted a simple rosé gold set... The pave pendant is delicious...


----------



## Lola69

Caz71 said:


> New olive learf necklace, so cute...
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...5-p+1-c+288189-r+160287465-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Oh how pretty


----------



## shinymagpie

Never mind - solved it!


----------



## blissful828

HEY there -I want to get a pair of tiffany earrings - which ones do you guys suggest? I have been eyeing the tiffany beaded ones (as I have the beaded bracelet).. how does that look?

And also I am interested in the keys collection as a long necklace - which key looks best? I am interested in the silvers only.

Thankss!


----------



## emchhardy

blissful828 - I would suggest the silver bead earrings from Blue Nile in place of the Tiffany ones.  I have them and wear them all the time.  It will save you some $ and my opinion on Tiffany is if you buy it, it should be something unique to Tiffany.  The bead earring don't really stand out as Tiffany to me.  

With regards to the keys, I'm in the same situation as I've been thinking about a larger silver key on a longer chain (I have the 1" heart key - that I wear all the time).  I'm very partial to the skeleton key (which is currently not on the US web site but hopefully will come back in stock) on the oval link chain.


----------



## LVoeletters

emchhardy said:


> blissful828 - I would suggest the silver bead earrings from Blue Nile in place of the Tiffany ones.  I have them and wear them all the time.  It will save you some $ and my opinion on Tiffany is if you buy it, it should be something unique to Tiffany.  The bead earring don't really stand out as Tiffany to me.
> 
> With regards to the keys, I'm in the same situation as I've been thinking about a larger silver key on a longer chain (I have the 1" heart key - that I wear all the time).  I'm very partial to the skeleton key (which is currently not on the US web site but hopefully will come back in stock) on the oval link chain.



Skeleton key!?? Sounds fascinating! Do you have a pic?


----------



## emchhardy

LVovletters - It's that vintage oval key - reminds me of a skeleton key. It's currently not on the US web site.


----------



## LVoeletters

emchhardy said:


> LVovletters - It's that vintage oval key - reminds me of a skeleton key. It's currently not on the US web site.



Oh I see! Cool!


Ladies, what would be a good classic piece to get under 500 or so? Thinking maybe something in gold despite it being simple- will be my last for a while until I get my watch.


----------



## emchhardy

LVoeltters - Classic Tiffany piece in gold?  Under $500 for Tiffany in gold?  Tough unless you go a smidge over.  Under $600, good gold ones in my opinion: 1) Infinity bracelet $525, 2) Elsa Peretti Open Heart Bracelet $595 (I think), 3) Bow earrings $350, and 4) Paloma Picasso Flower Pendant $450 (I think)


----------



## LVoeletters

emchhardy said:


> LVoeltters - Classic Tiffany piece in gold?  Under $500 for Tiffany in gold?  Tough unless you go a smidge over.  Under $600, good gold ones in my opinion: 1) Infinity bracelet $525, 2) Elsa Peretti Open Heart Bracelet $595 (I think), 3) Bow earrings $350, and 4) Paloma Picasso Flower Pendant $450 (I think)



Yeah I'm wondering if I should just hold onto it or maybe get the onyx tassel necklace. Prefer the pearl one but idk if I could justify that right now


----------



## blissful828

emchhardy said:


> blissful828 - I would suggest the silver bead earrings from Blue Nile in place of the Tiffany ones.  I have them and wear them all the time.  It will save you some $ and my opinion on Tiffany is if you buy it, it should be something unique to Tiffany.  The bead earring don't really stand out as Tiffany to me.
> 
> With regards to the keys, I'm in the same situation as I've been thinking about a larger silver key on a longer chain (I have the 1" heart key - that I wear all the time).  I'm very partial to the skeleton key (which is currently not on the US web site but hopefully will come back in stock) on the oval link chain.



That is true... I am having second thoughts now. I do want a necklace and I love the oval link chain necklace! Now thinking which key I should get from it... Or maybe the elsa Peretti's bean necklace for something for everyday and more versatile I guess.

Ah dilemma.. I have a bracelet from Tiffanys that I received, and since I didn't like the design, I was thinking to change it back to something else as it hasn't passed the 30 day mark. I think I'd go look in person today.


----------



## blissful828

emchhardy said:


> blissful828 - I would suggest the silver bead earrings from Blue Nile in place of the Tiffany ones.  I have them and wear them all the time.  It will save you some $ and my opinion on Tiffany is if you buy it, it should be something unique to Tiffany.  The bead earring don't really stand out as Tiffany to me.
> 
> With regards to the keys, I'm in the same situation as I've been thinking about a larger silver key on a longer chain (I have the 1" heart key - that I wear all the time).  I'm very partial to the skeleton key (which is currently not on the US web site but hopefully will come back in stock) on the oval link chain.



Wow - thanks so much for redirecting me to the Blue Nile! It is 1/3 of the price from Tiffany's...and they look exactly the same! Love this forum! thanks


----------



## LovingLV81

OMG I saw this and I was like have to see it IRL so my hubby took me 2 hrs away to the Tiffany's here and I saw it IRL and it is amazing !! OMG breathtaking it was soooo sad cause they where out of stock of it @ my Tiffany's I am so wanting it for Christmas I am literally lusting after it now lol I know silly right just had to share


----------



## BeccaJersey

tiffanyann said:


> Ok, here are the pics of the rubedo horseshoe hanging naturally.  I tried to get the best angle for the color to come through, but alas, florescent lighting doesn't make Rubedo pop as well as I'd like.


Hi I have the same necklace. Which way around is it supposed to be worn?


----------



## mrs moulds

twosmallwonders said:


> Went to pick up my charm bracelet from being fixed and added a few beauties to the collection ... 2 rings, 2 charms and a longer chain .... My box stash is growing I noticed when I went to put these away! Does everyone keep the boxes even if you don't store your things in them? I have quite a few so not sure if I should continue to keep them at this point ....



I am in love with this jewelry box. Please, do tell where you purchased this from


----------



## twosmallwonders

mrs moulds said:


> I am in love with this jewelry box. Please, do tell where you purchased this from



It's from Tiffany )


----------



## LVoeletters

Mayday! Mayday! What do you ladies think about this necklace?

http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shoppin...-p+7-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Enchant&search=1

If you could only have one necklace for a while under 3k... What would you pick?
I tried lots of pieces today and couldn't decide, unfortunately what grabbed me was not possible to buy if I want diamond hoops and cartier watch...


----------



## BreadnGem

LVoeletters said:


> Mayday! Mayday! What do you ladies think about this necklace?
> 
> http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shoppin...-p+7-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Enchant&search=1
> 
> If you could only have one necklace for a while under 3k... What would you pick?
> I tried lots of pieces today and couldn't decide, unfortunately what grabbed me was not possible to buy if I want diamond hoops and cartier watch...
> View attachment 2321749
> View attachment 2321750
> View attachment 2321751



I love the rose gold one! This is a piece i've been admiring for a while but never seen before irl. Are both the pics showing the same size necklace? Cos the one in the 2nd pic looks much bigger. I must say though, it has more presence irl than i thought!


----------



## LVoeletters

BreadnGem said:


> I love the rose gold one! This is a piece i've been admiring for a while but never seen before irl. Are both the pics showing the same size necklace? Cos the one in the 2nd pic looks much bigger. I must say though, it has more presence irl than i thought!



Same size, my lame attempt of stealth pics when SA wasn't looking lol! They want me to go for a dbty, debating about this one..


----------



## Junkenpo

both look gorgeous for different reasons! 

i like the diamond pendent because it is so feminine/delicate. Normally I don't really care for cluster-style but I think the rose gold really softens it and looks good with your coloring. 

I also really like that pearl tassel on you. I've seen it worn by the SAs out here and I wasn't impressed but your modeling shots are making me want to go back and try it.  It looks very "casual elegance" on you.  You make it look very easy to wear as an every day piece and I can picture being able to dress it up with a ball gown, too. 

I haven't been to Tiffany in months, (trying to be "good" lol) and you making me reconsider!


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:


> both look gorgeous for different reasons!
> 
> i like the diamond pendent because it is so feminine/delicate. Normally I don't really care for cluster-style but I think the rose gold really softens it and looks good with your coloring.
> 
> I also really like that pearl tassel on you. I've seen it worn by the SAs out here and I wasn't impressed but your modeling shots are making me want to go back and try it.  It looks very "casual elegance" on you.  You make it look very easy to wear as an every day piece and I can picture being able to dress it up with a ball gown, too.
> 
> I haven't been to Tiffany in months, (trying to be "good" lol) and you making me reconsider!





	

		
			
		

		
	
awkward pic but farther away, i honestly really like the pearl tassel as well... I hate my wish list!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2322210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awkward pic but farther away, i honestly really like the pearl tassel as well... I hate my wish list!



it looks soo pretty!


----------



## wintersong

ahha just snapped some pics of my bows &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## BreadnGem

wintersong said:


> ahha just snapped some pics of my bows &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> View attachment 2322921
> View attachment 2322922



So pretty!


----------



## cung

My DH suggest to get me tiffany victoria bracelet for my bday this year, yay... He knows very well that I am a fan of this design and already got myself earrings (in medium size). Now I am wonder how it would look on the wrist as I don't have a chance to try it on now as there is no tiffany boutique around. Any of you tpfers have tiffany victoria line bracelet, please share mod pics. And do you think it would look understated or not? I would get a 3.02ct in platinum as the bigger one is out of budget. For your ref. I have fairly small wrist so 7" bracelet would not fit and it would be taken out at least 0.5 to 0.75". If it would look "blended" on the wrist I will re consider as I want to have bling factor with such amount of money.
I need your HELP now, pls ....


----------



## wintersong

BreadnGem said:


> So pretty!



thank you!!!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Candice0985

cung said:


> My DH suggest to get me tiffany victoria bracelet for my bday this year, yay... He knows very well that I am a fan of this design and already got myself earrings (in medium size). Now I am wonder how it would look on the wrist as I don't have a chance to try it on now as there is no tiffany boutique around. Any of you tpfers have tiffany victoria line bracelet, please share mod pics. And do you think it would look understated or not? I would get a 3.02ct in platinum as the bigger one is out of budget. For your ref. I have fairly small wrist so 7" bracelet would not fit and it would be taken out at least 0.5 to 0.75". If it would look "blended" on the wrist I will re consider as I want to have bling factor with such amount of money.
> I need your HELP now, pls ....



I don't own it but have seen pictures of those that do, I know surfergirljen has this bracelet and it's a gorgeous size! you could probably have a dbty or earrings made out of the extra diamonds!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

My husband is thinking of gifting the platinum Tiffany wedding band as an anniversary present next year. Do any of you ladies have this 2mm band and could share your thoughts on it? Thanks in advance


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

LV I love this diamond pendant on you. It's stunning


----------



## miss miniskirt

Any suggestions where I can re sell authentic Tiffany & Co jewellery online other than eBay of course? I have a few unwanted gifts & pieces in my collection but am unsure of listing on eBay has anyone had any experience re selling any of there pieces out of interest? Thanks in advance


----------



## mills

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> My husband is thinking of gifting the platinum Tiffany wedding band as an anniversary present next year. Do any of you ladies have this 2mm band and could share your thoughts on it? Thanks in advance



I have the 3mm Lucida band and I love it, very comfortable. Which band were you looking at though, I'm guessing the knife edge band? Lovely first anniversary gift by the way! 

I was wondering if anyone could share their thoughts also....
My husband bought me the CBTY pendant in Tanzanite. He got the Tanzanite as it was a present to represent our son, who's now 22 months, so the blue was to signify him and I could always wear it. We don't live near a Tiffany's store so had to purchase online and when it arrived, it was so pale in colour that you couldn't really even see a blue tinge. So disappointing! So we returned it thinking it would be better to get a DBTY as at least that way it would have a bit more sparkle. Would this be the case? 
I've read through the DBTY thread and now I'm thinking I'd like to upgrade to the Platinum 0.21? Thoughts anyone? 
Only thing is I do have a diamond pendant already, not a DBTY style and not Tiffany but very gorgeous in white gold. I'm worried they will be too similar.


----------



## BreadnGem

mills said:


> I have the 3mm Lucida band and I love it, very comfortable. Which band were you looking at though, I'm guessing the knife edge band? Lovely first anniversary gift by the way!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could share their thoughts also....
> My husband bought me the CBTY pendant in Tanzanite. He got the Tanzanite as it was a present to represent our son, who's now 22 months, so the blue was to signify him and I could always wear it. We don't live near a Tiffany's store so had to purchase online and when it arrived, it was so pale in colour that you couldn't really even see a blue tinge. So disappointing! So we returned it thinking it would be better to get a DBTY as at least that way it would have a bit more sparkle. Would this be the case?
> I've read through the DBTY thread and now I'm thinking I'd like to upgrade to the Platinum 0.21? Thoughts anyone?
> Only thing is I do have a diamond pendant already, not a DBTY style and not Tiffany but very gorgeous in white gold. I'm worried they will be too similar.



If u can upgrade to a plat one def go for it! 0.21 is a great size. Plus Tiffany dbty diamonds look bigger so it'll be gorgeous 

I hv both the .05 in ss and a 0.12 in plat & the plat one is much easier to maintain. No worries abt tarnishing, etc.


----------



## mills

BreadnGem said:


> If u can upgrade to a plat one def go for it! 0.21 is a great size. Plus Tiffany dbty diamonds look bigger so it'll be gorgeous
> 
> I hv both the .05 in ss and a 0.12 in plat & the plat one is much easier to maintain. No worries abt tarnishing, etc.



Thanks so much Bread, sounds great, woo hoo, looking forward to it now!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

mills said:


> I have the 3mm Lucida band and I love it, very comfortable. Which band were you looking at though, I'm guessing the knife edge band? Lovely first anniversary gift by the way!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could share their thoughts also....
> My husband bought me the CBTY pendant in Tanzanite. He got the Tanzanite as it was a present to represent our son, who's now 22 months, so the blue was to signify him and I could always wear it. We don't live near a Tiffany's store so had to purchase online and when it arrived, it was so pale in colour that you couldn't really even see a blue tinge. So disappointing! So we returned it thinking it would be better to get a DBTY as at least that way it would have a bit more sparkle. Would this be the case?
> I've read through the DBTY thread and now I'm thinking I'd like to upgrade to the Platinum 0.21? Thoughts anyone?
> Only thing is I do have a diamond pendant already, not a DBTY style and not Tiffany but very gorgeous in white gold. I'm worried they will be too similar.




This is the ring:  http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=GRP00379&cid=288152&mcat=148204

How has their platinum held up? I am torn between this and the Cartier band but feel like this has more character to it. Do you have any pics? I would love to see your ring. Thanks for all your advice. Its been four years...but feels like we got married just yesterday. Time flies when your having fun 

My thoughts on your DBTY...go for the platinum .21! I too have a DBTY (not Tiffany) and a diamond pendant and switch out constantly. They are good staples to have in my opinion.


----------



## mills

Oops, sorry for massive pic!


----------



## louigirlxo

Hey girls I found theses sunglasses Tiffany and co can you please auth, I think I'm in the right forum? Lol here's some photos thanks!







http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/louigirlxo/Screenshot_2013-09-12-19-25-29.png


http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/louigirlxo/Screenshot_2013-09-12-19-26-06.png

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/louigirlxo/Screenshot_2013-09-12-19-25-58.png


----------



## twosmallwonders

miss miniskirt said:


> Any suggestions where I can re sell authentic Tiffany & Co jewellery online other than eBay of course? I have a few unwanted gifts & pieces in my collection but am unsure of listing on eBay has anyone had any experience re selling any of there pieces out of interest? Thanks in advance



I have had great luck with eBay but I've seen fashionphile also takes Tiffany you migh try yoogiscloset.com too


----------



## miss miniskirt

Yoogiscloset is it safe guys?? Anyone sold & bought from them? Thinking of selling some tiffanys to them ..thank you for suggesting there site..hmm wondering what price they will offer me though! X


----------



## twosmallwonders

miss miniskirt said:


> Yoogiscloset is it safe guys?? Anyone sold & bought from them? Thinking of selling some tiffanys to them ..thank you for suggesting there site..hmm wondering what price they will offer me though! X



Yes they are awesome they should give you a quote right away too just email them the info online


----------



## FacundaRhose

I'm just happy to share that I recently had an XL heart charm monogrammed with my family's initials (instead of my name). and it turned out beautiful! I love it!
it's an old charm that I used to put on a bracelet, I got tired of it and now use it as a necklace.
since the monogram made it such a statement piece, I opted to get a 36" oval chain as well and I love love love it!


----------



## twosmallwonders

FacundaRhose said:


> I'm just happy to share that I recently had an XL heart charm monogrammed with my family's initials (instead of my name). and it turned out beautiful! I love it!
> it's an old charm that I used to put on a bracelet, I got tired of it and now use it as a necklace.
> since the monogram made it such a statement piece, I opted to get a 36" oval chain as well and I love love love it!



Wow that's huge for a bracelet how did you handle it on your wrist!!! I love it like this though gorgeous and beautiful with that necklace!!  I'm planning on getting the XL enamel heart soon I wonder if its this same size? I live how this looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## FacundaRhose

twosmallwonders said:


> Wow that's huge for a bracelet how did you handle it on your wrist!!! I love it like this though gorgeous and beautiful with that necklace!!  I'm planning on getting the XL enamel heart soon I wonder if its this same size? I live how this looks gorgeous!!!



yup, it was heavy! i loved how it dangled until I eventually got annoyed. it had character compared to the usual tiny hearts...
will you have yours monogrammed as well?


----------



## twosmallwonders

FacundaRhose said:


> yup, it was heavy! i loved how it dangled until I eventually got annoyed. it had character compared to the usual tiny hearts...
> will you have yours monogrammed as well?



Probably not its got the return to Tiffany engraved on one side already and the other side is blue enamel. But maybe I will have to get a plain one in the future to have engraved  I want to have all my kids names engraved on a charm in the future I may need the XL version to fit them lol!


----------



## FacundaRhose

twosmallwonders said:


> Probably not its got the return to Tiffany engraved on one side already and the other side is blue enamel. But maybe I will have to get a plain one in the future to have engraved  I want to have all my kids names engraved on a charm in the future I may need the XL version to fit them lol!



Lol. how many kids do you have? I have 2.
btw, your post on white pants after labor day was funny, I was wearing white pants at the time too!


----------



## razl62

FacundaRhose said:


> I'm just happy to share that I recently had an XL heart charm monogrammed with my family's initials (instead of my name). and it turned out beautiful! I love it!
> it's an old charm that I used to put on a bracelet, I got tired of it and now use it as a necklace.
> since the monogram made it such a statement piece, I opted to get a 36" oval chain as well and I love love love it!



If you don't mine my asking, what is the other pendant you have one (round)? They look nice together.


----------



## FacundaRhose

razl62 said:


> If you don't mine my asking, what is the other pendant you have one (round)? They look nice together.



it's tiffany notes with my husbands initial...

here's the link: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+alphabet&search=1


----------



## wintersong

just got my bow cleaned (:


----------



## blackmamba10000

Does anyone have any modeling pics from the Cat Island collection? 
-And your bow ring is gorgeous wintersong!!!


----------



## BreadnGem

wintersong said:


> just got my bow cleaned (:
> View attachment 2356940
> 
> View attachment 2356942



So pretty . Is it comfortable to wear? Does it catch on things much?


----------



## wintersong

BreadnGem said:


> So pretty . Is it comfortable to wear? Does it catch on things much?


It's very comfy! And it doesn't catch on much at all, except, sometimes if wear a really long-sleeved sweater it gets a little annoying, but nothing big


----------



## razl62

FacundaRhose said:


> it's tiffany notes with my husbands initial...
> 
> here's the link: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+alphabet&search=1



Thank you - it is lovely. I thought that was it, but it was hard to see the detail. My daughter has the small notes pendant with her initial. Have you had any issues with the beaded chain? We exchanged hers for a regular chain because the beaded chain kinked - that could be because teens can be a bit rougher on jewelry. Do you find that the larger version flips? hers has a bail, so it stays with the initial facing front.


----------



## FacundaRhose

razl62 said:


> Thank you - it is lovely. I thought that was it, but it was hard to see the detail. My daughter has the small notes pendant with her initial. Have you had any issues with the beaded chain? We exchanged hers for a regular chain because the beaded chain kinked - that could be because teens can be a bit rougher on jewelry. Do you find that the larger version flips? hers has a bail, so it stays with the initial facing front.



my chain is fine. I've heard some issues about bead chains but so far, mine is ok.
yes, it flips but I don't mind.
I went in the store for the smaller version actually but felt it was too small.


----------



## frzsri

Remembered that I had these and haven't worn it in a while. Thinking of changing the chain to a shorter or longer one....
PS Sorry for low res picture, my appointed photographer was not around


----------



## TrinketTattle

wintersong said:


> just got my bow cleaned (:
> View attachment 2356940
> 
> View attachment 2356942



Your bow is sooo pretty!


----------



## highestangels

I hear Tiffany's won't authenticate their jewelry purchased elsewhere, where can I get my RTT oval choker authenticated?


----------



## highestangels

Hi Tiffanylady, my RTT oval choker appears authentic in weight, links, etc and the seller I purchased from had great feedback. The piece is used but the 9 of the 925 is scratched out by wear. How can I get this piece authenticated? Any thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## FacundaRhose

got interlocking rings today  "just because"


----------



## FacundaRhose




----------



## Caz71

FacundaRhose said:


> View attachment 2365137



I love this necklace. On my wishlist. Can u pls model... tia


----------



## FacundaRhose

Caz71 said:


> I love this necklace. On my wishlist. Can u pls model... tia



there's a picture above where I had it on.
for reference, it's a medium, 20 inch.


----------



## chicagocat

Does anyone have the Metro diamond hoop earrings, medium size? I'm thinking about them a lot and would love any personal experience with wear, versatility and modeling pics!


----------



## twosmallwonders

FacundaRhose said:


> Lol. how many kids do you have? I have 2.
> btw, your post on white pants after labor day was funny, I was wearing white pants at the time too!



I have 4 boys!!!!! And I'm still wearing white pants lol --- I'm in So Cal so I think the white after Labor Day is out the door here hahaha!!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

The keys are really in right now I was about to get one until I remembered I have two from my jewelry box! Loving this just ordered a 30" chain to wear with it 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Just in case any of you are wondering the jewelry box is so worth it when you factor in the two keys on top of the box!!!!


----------



## vannarene

twosmallwonders said:


> The keys are really in right now I was about to get one until I remembered I have two from my jewelry box! Loving this just ordered a 30" chain to wear with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2367924
> View attachment 2367925
> 
> 
> Just in case any of you are wondering the jewelry box is so worth it when you factor in the two keys on top of the box!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2367927
> View attachment 2367928



Wait, that keys CAME with the box?? Score!


----------



## twosmallwonders

vannarene said:


> Wait, that keys CAME with the box?? Score!



YES!!!!! Right?!! Such a score! I mean the key charms go for quite a bit alone!!


----------



## vannarene

Those are so cute. I wish they sold those individually!


----------



## darkangel07760

twosmallwonders said:


> YES!!!!! Right?!! Such a score! I mean the key charms go for quite a bit alone!!
> 
> View attachment 2367987



May I ask if tiffany still sells that? Do ypu remeber how much that cost? I love it


----------



## FacundaRhose

twosmallwonders said:


> YES!!!!! Right?!! Such a score! I mean the key charms go for quite a bit alone!!
> 
> View attachment 2367987



so are those the actual key for the jewelry box? are they sterling silver as well?


----------



## twosmallwonders

FacundaRhose said:


> so are those the actual key for the jewelry box? are they sterling silver as well?



Yes these are the actual keys that unlock my box  they are sterling with the blue enamel!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

darkangel07760 said:


> May I ask if tiffany still sells that? Do ypu remeber how much that cost? I love it



They have 6 different models I think they range from $350 i think to gosh I think like $1200. Mine is one of the smaller ones its called the accessories box I think it has two tabs on the lid that snap for bracelets or necklaces and there is a little suede pad that lifts up you can set bracelets, rings, charms, etc on top of it. It lifts up and underneath on mine are 15 little square compartments to separate things. Mine was $650 i think. Here areole pictures. The box is leather and palladium.  Excuse the unorganization ... I just cleaned all my stuff so its just laying there lol!


----------



## FacundaRhose

twosmallwonders said:


> Yes these are the actual keys that unlock my box  they are sterling with the blue enamel!!!



and it came with the bell/loop to put a chain through? 
that's awesome!
I like the idea that it's a "legit" key.


----------



## twosmallwonders

FacundaRhose said:


> and it came with the bell/loop to put a chain through?
> that's awesome!
> I like the idea that t's a "legit" key.



Yeah I love it lol. Yes it's got two of the little loops they snap closed and you can fit several chains on each


----------



## FacundaRhose

twosmallwonders said:


> They have 6 different models I think they range from $350 i think to gosh I think like $1200. Mine is one of the smaller ones its called the accessories box I think it has two tabs on the lid that snap for bracelets or necklaces and there is a little suede pad that lifts up you can set bracelets, rings, charms, etc on top of it. It lifts up and underneath on mine are 15 little square compartments to separate things. Mine was $650 i think. Here areole pictures. The box is leather and palladium.  Excuse the unorganization ... I just cleaned all my stuff so its just laying there lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2368796



I can imagine since you have four boys that you're definitely the queen of the house! and everybody else is oblivious to all the tiffany's and LVs laying around.


----------



## FacundaRhose

twosmallwonders said:


> Yes these are the actual keys that unlock my box  they are sterling with the blue enamel!!!



I looked it up on the website, it got me interested. I saw a "charms box" for $625 and it was described with palladium-plated solid brass hardware. so I believe the key would also be palladium-plated. I may be wrong. Is it stamped "925" somewhere? that would indicate that it's sterling silver?
If it is palladium-plated, be careful. perfumes or lotions or just any natural acidity of the skin may cause it to tarnish.
I do have one of the tiffany handbags though with palladium-plated hardware and they seem to be fine.


----------



## darkangel07760

twosmallwonders said:


> They have 6 different models I think they range from $350 i think to gosh I think like $1200. Mine is one of the smaller ones its called the accessories box I think it has two tabs on the lid that snap for bracelets or necklaces and there is a little suede pad that lifts up you can set bracelets, rings, charms, etc on top of it. It lifts up and underneath on mine are 15 little square compartments to separate things. Mine was $650 i think. Here areole pictures. The box is leather and palladium.  Excuse the unorganization ... I just cleaned all my stuff so its just laying there lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2368796



i love it!  thanks for th epics, i need one of those


----------



## LVoeletters

I can't believe I still don't know what to do with my 1500 credit &#128529;


----------



## twosmallwonders

LVoeletters said:


> I can't believe I still don't know what to do with my 1500 credit &#128529;



Doh!!! I wish I had your problem!!!! Lol was just in tonight and I could have used that lolol


----------



## LVoeletters

twosmallwonders said:


> Doh!!! I wish I had your problem!!!! Lol was just in tonight and I could have used that lolol




What caught your eye? My issue I do like some of the smaller gold pieces but I feel like it's smarter to save for a bigger piece, but I have other big pieces on my wishlist- cartier bb, love ring, frivole earrings, all pink gold 10 motif necklace, so I haven't been able to find something that I think will be worth it. I wish I could trade credits instead!


----------



## twosmallwonders

LVoeletters said:


> What caught your eye? My issue I do like some of the smaller gold pieces but I feel like it's smarter to save for a bigger piece, but I have other big pieces on my wishlist- cartier bb, love ring, frivole earrings, all pink gold 10 motif necklace, so I haven't been able to find something that I think will be worth it. I wish I could trade credits instead!



I'm addicted to charms I'd love the heart charm that has the border of diamonds. Or what about the Elsa peretti diamonds by the yard necklace?  Next pieces on my wish list are the rubedo interlocking circles necklace in medium and the rubedo heart charm which isn't sold alone so I might just need the whole new bracelet lol

Oh the diamond encrusted keys are TDF too!!!


----------



## ladystara

Everyone's items are so gorgeous!!

What are your thoughts on Tiffany's diamonds by the yard small earrings?

I will have a gorgeous sparkly item from Tiffany to share in a few weeks!


----------



## FacundaRhose

twosmallwonders said:


> I'm addicted to charms I'd love the heart charm that has the border of diamonds. Or what about the Elsa peretti diamonds by the yard necklace?  Next pieces on my wish list are the rubedo interlocking circles necklace in medium and the rubedo heart charm which isn't sold alone so I might just need the whole new bracelet lol
> 
> Oh the diamond encrusted keys are TDF too!!!



I saw the all rubedo interlocking rings in small, it's pretty. I didn't know there was a medium.
the one ring yellow/rose also just came in small. (the other ring and the chain was in silver)
I did get the all sterling in medium. that was the only one in medium. the SA had a hard time locating it.


----------



## twosmallwonders

FacundaRhose said:


> I saw the all rubedo interlocking rings in small, it's pretty. I didn't know there was a medium.
> the one ring yellow/rose also just came in small. (the other ring and the chain was in silver)
> I did get the all sterling in medium. that was the only one in medium. the SA had a hard time locating it.



Weird! Yep they have one in medium it's one rubedo ring and three sterling silver ones its very pretty the small us a tad to small for me. I tried the medium on last night though its lovely ... Goal for Xmas lol


----------



## FacundaRhose

twosmallwonders said:


> Weird! Yep they have one in medium it's one rubedo ring and three sterling silver ones its very pretty the small us a tad to small for me. I tried the medium on last night though its lovely ... Goal for Xmas lol



I went to the one in Americana.
I can imagine how pretty that is.
the small one was $500 (all rubedo)
the one ring in yellow or rose is $600.
I prefer the all rubedo. it looks like it's worth more. (even though it's not gold)

I hope you get it for Christmas


----------



## twosmallwonders

FacundaRhose said:


> I went to the one in Americana.
> I can imagine how pretty that is.
> the small one was $500 (all rubedo)
> the one ring in yellow or rose is $600.
> I prefer the all rubedo. it looks like it's worth more. (even though it's not gold)
> 
> I hope you get it for Christmas



Me too! And the matching heart rubedo charm! Hehe


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have pics of their dbty bracelet with their love or the Elsa perretti snake?


----------



## ladystara

Here's my contribution!  Tiffany's ring!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

ladystara said:


> Everyone's items are so gorgeous!!
> 
> What are your thoughts on Tiffany's diamonds by the yard small earrings?




I have a pair of the rose gold DBTY small earrings.  The pair is .14ct, which means that each earring is only .07ct.  They're small... and I now wish that I'd gone bigger (a year later) but they are extremely wearable for every day and they do sparkle and shine!!  

In fact, I was having dinner with my former Mother-in-Law at The Olive Garden a month or so ago, and she stopped our conversation and told me that even in that light - or lack thereof in the dark restaurant - my earrings were sparkling like crazy!  

I do love my tiny Diamond by the Yard earrings.


----------



## twitspie

Reunited with my pendant after it had in for repairs


----------



## ladystara

Here's my newest item!


----------



## darkangel07760

i haven't been wearing my beloved tiffany charm bracelet recently... at the time, when i was more actively collecting charms, i didn't think about the eventual result... a loud (jangly) and heavy bracelet!
i love it, as it has so many memories, but i am thinking about trimming it down somehow so that i can wear it more on a daily basis.  or, i might split them up and put them on different bracelets. i have two different themes on one bracelet... i have 4 charms on here that were from visiting different tiffany shops... and then I have the other ones that remind me of loved ones in my life. 
i was thinking about paring it down to being able to simply wear it with one charm at a time... maybe make the charms removable, i.e. adding a lobster clasp to each one?  i know that Tiffany's doesn't charge to solder them on, but would they charge me to have them all switched to clasps?


----------



## Junkenpo

darkangel07760 said:


> i i know that Tiffany's doesn't charge to solder them on, but would they charge me to have them all switched to clasps?



What a fun and lovely bunch!

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Tiffany did charge to remove the charms, but I would hope it would be minimal. 

You could also check out if you can purchase spring rings, Tiffany sells them and they are pretty sturdy. Here's mine.


----------



## darkangel07760

Junkenpo said:


> What a fun and lovely bunch!
> 
> I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Tiffany did charge to remove the charms, but I would hope it would be minimal.
> 
> You could also check out if you can purchase spring rings, Tiffany sells them and they are pretty sturdy. Here's mine.


 
Thanks!
I went into my local tiffany's yesterday, and asked my fave SA about it... she said she lost a charm with the spring ring... the spring ring stayed on though, but not the charm!  looked just like yours.  she said that if i wanted to move some charms around, she might be able to help me out.


----------



## littleblackbag

Does anybody know if Tiffany does a polishing cloth for platinum jewelry?


----------



## twosmallwonders

Newest addition!


----------



## alichelsealyn

Hey girls!

So I found a Tiffany vintage beaded bracelet on ebay that my boyfriend wants to buy me. The auction ends in 2 days and the bids are really low so far. My concern is that I have a tiny wrist and since it's titled vintage, I worry that Tiffany won't alter it to fit my wrist since it's old? Idk if that even makes a difference or not?


----------



## darkangel07760

twosmallwonders said:


> Newest addition!
> 
> View attachment 2377706



Omg i love it!!! Where did you get it?


----------



## Junkenpo

twosmallwonders said:


> Newest addition!
> 
> View attachment 2377706




Love the engraving on this!

I wish all the locations did something similar. How cool would it be to have one with the location of your local boutique?


----------



## tbbbjb

alichelsealyn said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> So I found a Tiffany vintage beaded bracelet on ebay that my boyfriend wants to buy me. The auction ends in 2 days and the bids are really low so far. My concern is that I have a tiny wrist and since it's titled vintage, I worry that Tiffany won't alter it to fit my wrist since it's old? Idk if that even makes a difference or not?



It has been my personal experience that Tiffany's is very customer service oriented and I am 98.9% sure that they would work with you with ANY vintage piece irregardless of age.  They have taken VERY good care of me over the years and I am by no means a VIP.  I just come back for the service and simply executed pieces.  I have been happy with every piece of Tiffany's I have ever purchased.  Service probably will not be free unless you do a nice size sale the day you bring it in, but I think you will be pleasantly surprised how well they treat you.  I do not know if it matters but I have only ever bought gold pieces from them.  I say go for it if you love it and you can get it at a good price .


----------



## ladyash

I need opinions for my grad gift to myself! I finally finish school in December and instead of buying a school ring am planning on something from Tiffany. 

I'm stuck between the Paloma Picasso olive leaf band ring (the thick one) or the narrow locks ring band with diamonds both in sterling silver. It will be a middle finger ring for my left hand and would be something that I would wear daily. I tend to wear a lot of vintage or vintage inspired and both rings seem to fit into that. My first choice was the locks band with diamonds, but then the olive leaf ring came out and I fell in love with it too and now I can't decide!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

darkangel07760 said:


> Omg i love it!!! Where did you get it?



It's from the Soho store in NY  one if my favorite charms now and it's slightly bigger than the regular heart as well


----------



## twosmallwonders

Junkenpo said:


> Love the engraving on this!
> 
> I wish all the locations did something similar. How cool would it be to have one with the location of your local boutique?



I loved the engraving too that's what made me 'have to have it' lol. I really want the rubedo one now but I think they are sold out


----------



## alichelsealyn

tbbbjb said:


> It has been my personal experience that Tiffany's is very customer service oriented and I am 98.9% sure that they would work with you with ANY vintage piece irregardless of age.  They have taken VERY good care of me over the years and I am by no means a VIP.  I just come back for the service and simply executed pieces.  I have been happy with every piece of Tiffany's I have ever purchased.  Service probably will not be free unless you do a nice size sale the day you bring it in, but I think you will be pleasantly surprised how well they treat you.  I do not know if it matters but I have only ever bought gold pieces from them.  I say go for it if you love it and you can get it at a good price .



Thank you so much for the reply 
I'm gonna go for it anyways and see if I even win! If I do I'll take it to Tiffany and see if they could do this for me.


----------



## darkangel07760

twosmallwonders said:


> It's from the Soho store in NY  one if my favorite charms now and it's slightly bigger than the regular heart as well



Sweet! I love it.


----------



## diane278

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone have pics of their dbty bracelet with their love or the Elsa perretti snake?[/QUOTE
> 
> I have the snake earrings and love them. I have tried to upload two photos but am not sure they both will appear.


----------



## xoxo_michie

I am really disappointed with the customer service at Tiffany's 5th ave. I have purchased several platinum pieces and silver jewelry from them this year but after all the horrors of my last purchase I am sad to say that they will not have me as a customer any longer.

I bought the platinum mini bow pendant and ordered a charm that they did not have in stock from the 5th ave store on the 11th. The necklace was a gift to someone and I was hesitant about purchasing it immediately because it was possible that she would not like the length (personally I prefer 18 over 16). The SA assured me I could bring it in at any time and he would have it lengthened to 18" free of charge. 

Well it turned out that she preferred 18", as expected and I brought it in the following week along with another necklace that I wanted to have shortened. Because the SA who sold me the pendant was not there I went to customer service and spoke with a representative who informed me that the alterations would cost ~$80. I told her that lengthening the necklace was offered to me as a free service when I purchased it and that I believed that shortening a necklace was free of charge. She told me that 'a SA cannot just do that' and that only for the sale he can offer a free service of lengthening the chain. Well that's exactly what he did and that was the reason why I was bringing it in. So what, I can return the necklace and purchase it again from a SA to get a complimentary lengthening of the chain? Is that what she wanted me to do? The thought process of this was absolutely mind boggling to me. After arguing with her about this matter for several minutes, I asked her to contact the SA and she left to do so. Well apparently, Tiffany's doesn't believe in calling employees on their off day or something and when she came back she told me she spoke to her manager who agreed to do this as a one time complimentary service. WTF? I must add that I was not antagonistic in any way and was polite throughout this exchange.  

Also it is now approaching three weeks and I still have not heard anything about the charm I ordered despite the expected delivery date being the 17th (which I am having delivered to the store). I dropped by the store on the 18th and the 20th (I was dropping off and picking up the necklaces) but it wasn't in and the lady told me it would probably be delivered on the 21st. OK that's fine there can be delays, I understand. I called the store on the 21st but no, it was still  not in and the employee told me she would call me back when they check the deliveries. No call back but whatever. I called on the 24th and was placed on hold for ~25 minutes before the lady asked if I wanted to be on hold for longer or have her call me back. I told her to call me when she had news and surprise surprise, she didn't call me back. I am appalled at the treatment that I've received at Tiffany's @ 5th ave. This whole incident just leaves a bad taste in my mouth and I don't want the charm anymore nor do I want to wear any pieces that I have from them. I also want to return the bow pendant as she has not worn it and I already gave her another gift. Does anyone know if they accept returns for altered pieces? 

I liked Tiffany's because when I used to go to the Manhasset location the employees were always wonderful to me but after this, I can safely say that I definitely won't be returning anymore. VCA and Cartier are much more expensive so I cannot purchase pieces regularly anymore but I guess I can just get a new piece occasionally or something...


----------



## diane278

xoxo_michie said:


> I am really disappointed with the customer service at Tiffany's 5th ave. I have purchased several platinum pieces and silver jewelry from them this year but after all the horrors of my last purchase I am sad to say that they will not have me as a customer any longer.
> 
> I bought the platinum mini bow pendant and ordered a charm that they did not have in stock from the 5th ave store on the 11th. The necklace was a gift to someone and I was hesitant about purchasing it immediately because it was possible that she would not like the length (personally I prefer 18 over 16). The SA assured me I could bring it in at any time and he would have it lengthened to 18" free of charge.
> 
> Well it turned out that she preferred 18", as expected and I brought it in the following week along with another necklace that I wanted to have shortened. Because the SA who sold me the pendant was not there I went to customer service and spoke with a representative who informed me that the alterations would cost ~$80. I told her that lengthening the necklace was offered to me as a free service when I purchased it and that I believed that shortening a necklace was free of charge. She told me that 'a SA cannot just do that' and that only for the sale he can offer a free service of lengthening the chain. Well that's exactly what he did and that was the reason why I was bringing it in. So what, I can return the necklace and purchase it again from a SA to get a complimentary lengthening of the chain? Is that what she wanted me to do? The thought process of this was absolutely mind boggling to me. After arguing with her about this matter for several minutes, I asked her to contact the SA and she left to do so. Well apparently, Tiffany's doesn't believe in calling employees on their off day or something and when she came back she told me she spoke to her manager who agreed to do this as a one time complimentary service. WTF? I must add that I was not antagonistic in any way and was polite throughout this exchange.
> 
> Also it is now approaching three weeks and I still have not heard anything about the charm I ordered despite the expected delivery date being the 17th (which I am having delivered to the store). I dropped by the store on the 18th and the 20th (I was dropping off and picking up the necklaces) but it wasn't in and the lady told me it would probably be delivered on the 21st. OK that's fine there can be delays, I understand. I called the store on the 21st but no, it was still  not in and the employee told me she would call me back when they check the deliveries. No call back but whatever. I called on the 24th and was placed on hold for ~25 minutes before the lady asked if I wanted to be on hold for longer or have her call me back. I told her to call me when she had news and surprise surprise, she didn't call me back. I am appalled at the treatment that I've received at Tiffany's @ 5th ave. This whole incident just leaves a bad taste in my mouth and I don't want the charm anymore nor do I want to wear any pieces that I have from them. I also want to return the bow pendant as she has not worn it and I already gave her another gift. Does anyone know if they accept returns for altered pieces?
> 
> I liked Tiffany's because when I used to go to the Manhasset location the employees were always wonderful to me but after this, I can safely say that I definitely won't be returning anymore. VCA and Cartier are much more expensive so I cannot purchase pieces regularly anymore but I guess I can just get a new piece occasionally or something...


If I were you, I'd send the President of the company a letter. Explain exactly what happened. I don't think the treatment you received will be considered appropriate. Every time I make a purchase, I get an email survey asking me about my experience.


----------



## darkangel07760

twosmallwonders said:


> Newest addition!
> 
> View attachment 2377706



One more question... Do you think i would have to visit the shop to get this, or can i call them in soho? I will be in NJ next month, but i am not sure if i will have the time to get to soho. 
I am living out in cali, this tag makes me homesick! 
And if you don't mind, how much does this cost?


----------



## twosmallwonders

I live in Cali lol I went into a shop here and they ordered it for me  it was $125 which I felt was a great price considering its a limited piece and its a larger heart than the normal bracelet charms. ))


----------



## darkangel07760

twosmallwonders said:


> I live in Cali lol I went into a shop here and they ordered it for me  it was $125 which I felt was a great price considering its a limited piece and its a larger heart than the normal bracelet charms. ))



Nice! Thank you so much.


----------



## chicagocat

Wondering if anyone has seen these? My SA said only in NYC right now and I've been hoping to order so any info would be great, thanks!


----------



## vannarene

NOOOOO!!! I lost my RTT Heart tag with enamel at Fright Dome  For the many that may not know, Vegas has a small "theme park" at Circus Circus called the Adventure Dome which gets transformed for Halloween. It has around 8 haunted houses plus the rides and actors about the floors. At some point throughout the night I realized my charm was missing from my bracelet. After spending 4 hours there, I have no idea where I could've lost it. This is really devastating


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> NOOOOO!!! I lost my RTT Heart tag with enamel at Fright Dome  For the many that may not know, Vegas has a small "theme park" at Circus Circus called the Adventure Dome which gets transformed for Halloween. It has around 8 haunted houses plus the rides and actors about the floors. At some point throughout the night I realized my charm was missing from my bracelet. After spending 4 hours there, I have no idea where I could've lost it. This is really devastating



Was it soldered or like a ring that unclips???


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> Was it soldered or like a ring that unclips???



It was on a clasp they gave me


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> It was on a clasp they gave me



Did u loose the clasp to ? I read easy to lose yr charms but the clasp will stay on!!


----------



## ladystara

Hi ladies,

Hopefully I'm not hijacking this thread.  I went to Tiffany's today to get my engagement ring cleaned and to look at some pieces of jewelry.  When I went in I was greeted by the security guard, who proceeded to ask me out!  Afterwards I was ignored by the associates in the store for about 20 minutes until I called for their attention.

I doubt I'll ever go back to this particular Tiffany's.

Should I do anything about this or chalk it up to one time bad service?


----------



## ladyash

Anyone here been to the new Tiffany's on Bloor st in Toronto?? Omg that place is like a freaking palace!!!! The stairs leading upstairs omg! Everything about it is just a millioni times nicer than the old location.


----------



## chicagocat

Well, here's my treat! Love these... Very feminine and sweet w sparkle and pearl drop


----------



## MatAllston

Stunning chicagocat! Can you post a modeling pic?


----------



## chicagocat

The diamonds are small with strong sparkle and anchor the dropped pearls nicely... The dangle is a white fine chain. I've seen then with sterling bead at ear, too and I think a small pearl at ear but like the diamonds best... I'm really happy with them and plan to wear often thanks for sharing all of your jewels, too! Cheers me up every time!


----------



## MatAllston

They look amazing on you. Diamonds and pearls is a perfect match, thanks for sharing. I must check them out the next time I'm in the boutique.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

chicagocat said:


> View attachment 2384361
> View attachment 2384362
> 
> The diamonds are small with strong sparkle and anchor the dropped pearls nicely... The dangle is a white fine chain. I've seen then with sterling bead at ear, too and I think a small pearl at ear but like the diamonds best... I'm really happy with them and plan to wear often thanks for sharing all of your jewels, too! Cheers me up every time!



Gorgeous chicagocat! I've been eyeing these as well! Do you think they match the mikimoto pearls by the yard necklaces? Thanks for sharing ! I can see how thrilled you are !


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Lol I'm inspired by chicagocat's pearl drops! 

Here's a pic of my primrose key & mikimoto pearls! Love wearing them together!


----------



## chicagocat

Thanks, ladies! I love pearls and diamonds together... Mad for... that key is dazzling! Love our inspiration to one another, girls  

Trick or treat!! All treats here


----------



## BreadnGem

mad_for_chanel said:


> Lol I'm inspired by chicagocat's pearl drops!
> 
> Here's a pic of my primrose key & mikimoto pearls! Love wearing them together!



Wow, your key id gorgeous! So is the pearl necklace!


----------



## MatAllston

mad_for_chanel said:


> Lol I'm inspired by chicagocat's pearl drops!
> 
> Here's a pic of my primrose key & mikimoto pearls! Love wearing them together!


 
I am not into keys but your Tiffany key is the most beautiful I've ever seen. I must check it out the next time I visit Tiffany. It goes very well with your Mikimoto.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

BreadnGem said:


> Wow, your key id gorgeous! So is the pearl necklace!



Thank you breadngem! 

Here's another pic!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

MatAllston said:


> I am not into keys but your Tiffany key is the most beautiful I've ever seen. I must check it out the next time I visit Tiffany. It goes very well with your Mikimoto.



Thanks MatAllston!

For a long while I had my eyes on the petal key for it's all brilliant cut diamonds, until I laid eyes on the primrose at the store! It's very delicate yet substantial. 

DH, DD & SA much prefer the primrose key too, which made our shopping so much fun ! Love it!


----------



## darkangel07760

vannarene said:


> NOOOOO!!! I lost my RTT Heart tag with enamel at Fright Dome  For the many that may not know, Vegas has a small "theme park" at Circus Circus called the Adventure Dome which gets transformed for Halloween. It has around 8 haunted houses plus the rides and actors about the floors. At some point throughout the night I realized my charm was missing from my bracelet. After spending 4 hours there, I have no idea where I could've lost it. This is really devastating



I am so sorry you lost your tag!!! Is there any way you can look for it?


----------



## darkangel07760

ladystara said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hopefully I'm not hijacking this thread.  I went to Tiffany's today to get my engagement ring cleaned and to look at some pieces of jewelry.  When I went in I was greeted by the security guard, who proceeded to ask me out!  Afterwards I was ignored by the associates in the store for about 20 minutes until I called for their attention.
> 
> I doubt I'll ever go back to this particular Tiffany's.
> 
> Should I do anything about this or chalk it up to one time bad service?



That was unprofessional of the security guard! I am sorry you got bad service. I would give it one more shot and see if you get better service.


----------



## hopjesvla

Does anyone here have experience with Tiffany's at heathrow terminal 5? Does it stock a lot of items? Can you reserve items there? And are all the items 20% cheaper (so the listed price of the website minus VAT?)


----------



## DS2006

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thank you breadngem!
> 
> Here's another pic!



Wow, your key is spectacular!  I have the same chain and one of the white gold clover keys.  I really like the way it looks with the Mikimoto pearls by the yard, too!  I have been wanting the 32" one, but maybe I should consider a shorter one, too!

One of these days I'll get around to posting a picture of my small but very loved Tiffany collection!


----------



## MatAllston

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks MatAllston!
> 
> For a long while I had my eyes on the petal key for it's all brilliant cut diamonds, until I laid eyes on the primrose at the store! It's very delicate yet substantial.
> 
> DH, DD & SA much prefer the primrose key too, which made our shopping so much fun ! Love it!


 
I think primrose is an excellent choice. As mentioned, I wasn't into keys and I had seen a number of diamond keys in Tiffany. Somehow I missed the primrose, it's perfection. Congrats on owning it.


----------



## LilMissMulberry

hopjesvla said:


> Does anyone here have experience with Tiffany's at heathrow terminal 5? Does it stock a lot of items? Can you reserve items there? And are all the items 20% cheaper (so the listed price of the website minus VAT?)


The T5 store is quite big & they are also able to transfer stock from the store at T3 but not from the stores outside of the airport. The prices seem to be approx. 20% cheaper, I'm sure if you give them a call they will quote you the tax free price for the item(s) you're interested in. They will also reserve items for up to 3 days before you fly.


----------



## hopjesvla

LilMissMulberry said:


> The T5 store is quite big & they are also able to transfer stock from the store at T3 but not from the stores outside of the airport. The prices seem to be approx. 20% cheaper, I'm sure if you give them a call they will quote you the tax free price for the item(s) you're interested in. They will also reserve items for up to 3 days before you fly.


Thank you!


----------



## twosmallwonders

chicagocat said:


> View attachment 2384361
> View attachment 2384362
> 
> The diamonds are small with strong sparkle and anchor the dropped pearls nicely... The dangle is a white fine chain. I've seen then with sterling bead at ear, too and I think a small pearl at ear but like the diamonds best... I'm really happy with them and plan to wear often thanks for sharing all of your jewels, too! Cheers me up every time!



These really suit you! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## vannarene

darkangel07760 said:


> I am so sorry you lost your tag!!! Is there any way you can look for it?



The whole place was dark with fog and black lights, haunted houses and stuff. I called lost and found a few times. My wonderful boyfriend took me to Tiffany's to replace it this morning  They gave me the new clasp and I have no worries about it falling off this time. The other charm was on the old spring clasp and fell off a few times.


----------



## diamondsr4ever

tiffany atlas pendant with diamonds, the older design


----------



## darkangel07760

vannarene said:


> The whole place was dark with fog and black lights, haunted houses and stuff. I called lost and found a few times. My wonderful boyfriend took me to Tiffany's to replace it this morning  They gave me the new clasp and I have no worries about it falling off this time. The other charm was on the old spring clasp and fell off a few times.



Oh your boyfriend is such a lovely guy! I am curious to see this new clasp... Can you post a pic when you can?


----------



## vannarene

darkangel07760 said:


> Oh your boyfriend is such a lovely guy! I am curious to see this new clasp... Can you post a pic when you can?









I hope this is good enough. It's very nice. The old clasp was the typical spring clasp and it didn't fit well, fell off a few times. This one is streamline, and only opens when you push the lever in which is very hard to do by accident. Also, it looks like a normal link


----------



## LVoeletters

Any suggestions for a right hand ring under 5k? Likely would wear a small BB with it


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Any suggestions for a right hand ring under 5k? Likely would wear a small BB with it



http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP07061&mcat=148204&cid=287466&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+287466-s+5-r+-t+-ni+1-x+-lr+125-hr+7250-ri+&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=&selectedsku=30421469
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP07105&mcat=148204&cid=287466&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+287466-s+5-r+-t+-ni+1-x+-lr+125-hr+7250-ri+&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=&selectedsku=29746583
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=31939674&mcat=148204&cid=287466&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+287466-s+5-r+-t+-ni+1-x+-lr+125-hr+7250-ri+&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP04141&mcat=148204&cid=287466&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+287466-s+5-r+-t+-ni+1-x+-lr+125-hr+7250-ri+&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=&selectedsku=27234623
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP02183&mcat=148204&cid=287466&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+287466-s+5-r+-t+-ni+1-x+-lr+125-hr+7250-ri+&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=&selectedsku=23189917


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice why don't we live in the same country!! That cobblestone is divine...



Candice0985 said:


> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...in=browse&searchkeyword=&selectedsku=30421469
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...in=browse&searchkeyword=&selectedsku=29746583
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...250-ri+&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...in=browse&searchkeyword=&selectedsku=27234623
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...in=browse&searchkeyword=&selectedsku=23189917




Candice


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Candice why don't we live in the same country!! That cobblestone is divine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candice


haha if we lived close to each other it would just be some dangerous enabling  

our border keeps us safe from the enabling dangers! jk....

I love the cobblestone too and knowing the sapphires are from Montana as well!


----------



## Bsb.princess

Hello all  I'm brand new to this forum. Came across it in all my googling about the Soleste engagement ring. I'm obsessed. Gonna go in with my bf in December and look at it seriously with him. I only own the heart Return to Tiffany bracelet so the thought of a tiffany ring has me smiling like a freak! Haha. I've definitely been bitten by the tiffany bug! Have any of you looked at it in person?


----------



## darkangel07760

vannarene said:


> I hope this is good enough. It's very nice. The old clasp was the typical spring clasp and it didn't fit well, fell off a few times. This one is streamline, and only opens when you push the lever in which is very hard to do by accident. Also, it looks like a normal link



Wow thats awesome, thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## atlcoach

vannarene said:


> I hope this is good enough. It's very nice. The old clasp was the typical spring clasp and it didn't fit well, fell off a few times. This one is streamline, and only opens when you push the lever in which is very hard to do by accident. Also, it looks like a normal link




Thank you for posting this! I need to get some of those!!


----------



## vannarene

atlcoach said:


> Thank you for posting this! I need to get some of those!!



It was $12.15 USD I was hoping they wouldn't charge me for it since the last time they gave it to me for free but oh well. Small price to pay for security!


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> It was $12.15 USD I was hoping they wouldn't charge me for it since the last time they gave it to me for free but oh well. Small price to pay for security!



Very cool!


----------



## bags and bijoux

This is off topic, but I hope it's okay to post this here. I am thinking about purchasing the Tiffany zip card case. I don't live near a Tiffany store, so will be purchasing from their website.

I would really like to know if the blue interior would get grubby or if it would be easy to clean. I would also like to know if the cards are easy to get in and out of the purse.

I wish we had a Tiffany leather thread also featuring the silk scarves Tiffany do.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Oh, for crying out loud!! :lolots:

My sister-in-law (brother's wife) and I were on the phone tonight, and she mentioned that she was hoping to get something Tiffany & Co. soon...  She was hinting to my brother about a snowflake necklace so that she wouldn't have to wait until Christmas to wear it.  But she wanted it in yellow gold.  
I told her that I wasn't sure that Tiffany & Co. offered a yellow gold snowflake, because I've never seen one on their website (and if I had I'd probably own it by now!), but that I'd seen it in white gold.  She insisted that they would have yellow gold if they had white gold, so we logged onto the website... and no yellow gold, only white.
As she's complaining that they don't offer the snowflake in yellow gold, my 7 year-old nephew yells from the background:
"Mom!  They don't have yellow gold snowflakes!"
And SIL yells back: "Well, why not?"

His reply sent me into a fit of laughter:  "Ewww, Mom!  Think about it.  Yellow snow!!"

And it was then that I told her I would talk to them tomorrow and I hung up my telephone...


----------



## atlcoach

PeacefulMommy said:


> Oh, for crying out loud!! :lolots:
> 
> My sister-in-law (brother's wife) and I were on the phone tonight, and she mentioned that she was hoping to get something Tiffany & Co. soon...  She was hinting to my brother about a snowflake necklace so that she wouldn't have to wait until Christmas to wear it.  But she wanted it in yellow gold.
> I told her that I wasn't sure that Tiffany & Co. offered a yellow gold snowflake, because I've never seen one on their website (and if I had I'd probably own it by now!), but that I'd seen it in white gold.  She insisted that they would have yellow gold if they had white gold, so we logged onto the website... and no yellow gold, only white.
> As she's complaining that they don't offer the snowflake in yellow gold, my 7 year-old nephew yells from the background:
> "Mom!  They don't have yellow gold snowflakes!"
> And SIL yells back: "Well, why not?"
> 
> His reply sent me into a fit of laughter:  "Ewww, Mom!  Think about it.  Yellow snow!!"
> 
> And it was then that I told her I would talk to them tomorrow and I hung up my telephone...




Lol!! Great story!!


----------



## Bsb.princess

ROFL!!!! So funny


----------



## EBMIC

I had the honor and pleasure to attend an event in San Francisco!  I tried on this 15 carat emerald cut diamond...wow was it huge!! Just wanted to share


----------



## Junkenpo

EBMIC said:


> I had the honor and pleasure to attend an event in San Francisco!  I tried on this 15 carat emerald cut diamond...wow was it huge!! Just wanted to share



Where's that fainting smiley.... ah.





Amazing!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Junkenpo

how much would you spend to replace a retired piece? I see something on ebay for almost twice what it cost me almost 10 years ago. I do need to get a new set of earrings, so I'm reluctant to spend so much in such a short time, but I almost never see this piece listed.


----------



## Bsb.princess

Junkenpo said:


> how much would you spend to replace a retired piece? I see something on ebay for almost twice what it cost me almost 10 years ago. I do need to get a new set of earrings, so I'm reluctant to spend so much in such a short time, but I almost never see this piece listed.




I think to me it'd all depend on how much it meant to you. If to you, it's worth it because of the rarity, etc. then go for it!!! 

Also, WOW that ring above... Just.. Wow


----------



## Caz71

Luv this bangle. Cant wait to see the infinity range. Maybe Thursday..

http://m.tiffany.com.au/mobile/shop...+&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=&tfr=1


----------



## Caz71

And the rubudo infinity hoops. They look pink gold..

http://m.tiffany.com.au/mobile/shop...+5-r+-t+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+true+2-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+


----------



## poppylove

_xx please review our rules_


----------



## einseine

What do you think of WG Atlas Diamond Bracelet?  There is one on e-bay ($4200).  It's discontinued some time ago.  I don't know the retail price...


----------



## BreadnGem

einseine said:


> What do you think of WG Atlas Diamond Bracelet?  There is one on e-bay ($4200).  It's discontinued some time ago.  I don't know the retail price...


 
I like the Atlas collection, and I do think this is nice. But i'm not sure about the price though. Is $4200 rather high for a pre-owned item? But you mentioned it had been discontinued so maybe that's why it commands a higher price?


----------



## einseine

BreadnGem said:


> I like the Atlas collection, and I do think this is nice. But i'm not sure about the price though. Is $4200 rather high for a pre-owned item? But you mentioned it had been discontinued so maybe that's why it commands a higher price?


 
Thanks BreadnGem!  Compared to the preowned Love Bracelet, $4200 does not seem so high.  But, the Atlas collection is not that popular.  So much so that you cannot find many pre-owned ones and it commands a premium price???


----------



## BreadnGem

einseine said:


> Thanks BreadnGem!  Compared to the preowned Love Bracelet, $4200 does not seem so high.  But, the Atlas collection is not that popular.  So much so that you cannot find many pre-owned ones and it commands a premium price???


 
I see. I don't know much about pre-owned prices. But I guess if it is a fair price and you like it, then go for it! Especially if it is hard to find. I think it is a very pretty bracelet


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Anyone else notice all of the items going in and out of stock again on the Tiffany & Co. website?   

My sister (19 and in college) keeps trying to order the XL Oval Key in silver, and it keeps going OOS!  I'd mentioned a while ago (when pouting about the RG mini Open Heart charm being retired) that I'd wanted to order the XL Oval Key but that it might also have been retired, but it came back online last week.  My sister, too, has been looking at this piece and she noticed it was back in stock.  She was telling me yesterday morning that she was going to order it today, since it was on the website again, and now it's OOS again!  I phoned them, and they confirmed that it is out of stock and they won't be receiving another shipment until sometime in early December!  (So, ladies, if you were thinking of ordering this one for Christmas, you might want to place an order NOW!)

After skipping through my 'Saved Items' list, I've noticed that a few of them now say _To Order This Item, Please Call Customer Service_ followed by their 1-800 number.

What on earth is Tiffany & Co. doing??  I know they just re-vamped their website, so do you think they're doing inventory or something?  They're confusing me!!


----------



## darkangel07760

that is so strange! i don't understand it.


----------



## gemlady72

PeacefulMommy said:


> Anyone else notice all of the items going in and out of stock again on the Tiffany & Co. website?
> 
> My sister (19 and in college) keeps trying to order the XL Oval Key in silver, and it keeps going OOS!  I'd mentioned a while ago (when pouting about the RG mini Open Heart charm being retired) that I'd wanted to order the XL Oval Key but that it might also have been retired, but it came back online last week.  My sister, too, has been looking at this piece and she noticed it was back in stock.  She was telling me yesterday morning that she was going to order it today, since it was on the website again, and now it's OOS again!  I phoned them, and they confirmed that it is out of stock and they won't be receiving another shipment until sometime in early December!  (So, ladies, if you were thinking of ordering this one for Christmas, you might want to place an order NOW!)
> 
> After skipping through my 'Saved Items' list, I've noticed that a few of them now say _To Order This Item, Please Call Customer Service_ followed by their 1-800 number.
> 
> What on earth is Tiffany & Co. doing??  I know they just re-vamped their website, so do you think they're doing inventory or something?  They're confusing me!!


Yes, I've noticed many many items that are no longer listed on the website, even very popular pieces. I can't believe they'd retire that many things at one time. Maybe with the CS phone # they can locate one for you at a store and have it shipped, bc they don't have it in stock at the warehouse location. Just a thought.


----------



## gemlady72

I received my Tiffany holiday booklet yesterday. While it is nice and thick and has lots of beautiful pictures, they really only showcased the higher priced items, like diamonds, 18K gold, atlas, and Ziegfeld collections. Sadly, I will not be showing this to anyone for gift ideas for Christmas, lol.


----------



## LVoeletters

Hey all, do you have reccommendations for something small to request for Xmas from my guy? Prob around 175- 350, I can chip in- but I need to be careful in selecting this because it'll have great sentimental value. I was thinking a lock pendant? For sentimental value and since I have the love it would compliment the screw design? Not sure what I should do, but I don't want him spending a lot on me because he's starting his residency next year. And you all know me I'm used to saving for big gifts to myself so ideally id like something small that I can mix in with my wishlist and present collection. Thanks!!


----------



## Junkenpo

LVoeletters said:


> Hey all, do you have reccommendations for something small to request for Xmas from my guy? Prob around 175- 350, I can chip in- but I need to be careful in selecting this because it'll have great sentimental value. I was thinking a lock pendant? For sentimental value and since I have the love it would compliment the screw design? Not sure what I should do, but I don't want him spending a lot on me because he's starting his residency next year. And you all know me I'm used to saving for big gifts to myself so ideally id like something small that I can mix in with my wishlist and present collection. Thanks!!




My new favorite thing is the Venezia Goldoni heart pendant in sterling with a pearl. It's just pretty. $250, or the same motif in the ring. 

I also like the sentiment of the olive leaf line. I like the narrow band ring... just a reinforcement to find and be peaceful.


----------



## Caz71

Went into Tiffany today to see the Infinity range. My goodness the bangle was huge and so where the thick bracelets and thick necklaces. I loved the rose gold hoops. The thin rings and the necklace with the double thin chains. Esp in gold was to die for!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Caz71 said:


> Went into Tiffany today to see the Infinity range. My goodness the bangle was huge and so where the thick bracelets and thick necklaces. I loved the rose gold hoops. The thin rings and the necklace with the double thin chains. Esp in gold was to die for!!




I'm tempted by the pearl bracelet with the infinity clasp, however not sure if it's still available cuz I saw it years ago. Tiffany bangles are way too big, I wish they made more size options! I can't wear any!


----------



## MatAllston

LVoeletters said:


> Hey all, do you have reccommendations for something small to request for Xmas from my guy? Prob around 175- 350, I can chip in- but I need to be careful in selecting this because it'll have great sentimental value. I was thinking a lock pendant? For sentimental value and since I have the love it would compliment the screw design? Not sure what I should do, but I don't want him spending a lot on me because he's starting his residency next year. And you all know me I'm used to saving for big gifts to myself so ideally id like something small that I can mix in with my wishlist and present collection. Thanks!!


 
How about the bow earrings in gold?


----------



## BaoJuen

Just bought a Tiffany & Co bracelet recently, I am wondering if any of the Tiffany products are plated silver?

Thanks.


----------



## Katy Sarah

I am madly in love with the updated Atlas collection.  The rose gold ring (with the 3 diamonds at the centre) could be my Christmas wish this year, but I'm slightly worried about expensive rose gold jewels as I've read that they can fade over time. 

Also I have never outgrown the Keys collection and would love a white gold one on a long chain, for layering.

Do you think the Keys are still a classic?  I see them far less often now which is probably a good thing.


----------



## emem2

Is it stil ok to wear your rtt heart tag bracelet which you had in high school, now that youre in your   40's?


----------



## BelleofBaubles

PeacefulMommy said:


> Anyone else notice all of the items going in and out of stock again on the Tiffany & Co. website?
> 
> My sister (19 and in college) keeps trying to order the XL Oval Key in silver, and it keeps going OOS!  I'd mentioned a while ago (when pouting about the RG mini Open Heart charm being retired) that I'd wanted to order the XL Oval Key but that it might also have been retired, but it came back online last week.  My sister, too, has been looking at this piece and she noticed it was back in stock.  She was telling me yesterday morning that she was going to order it today, since it was on the website again, and now it's OOS again!  I phoned them, and they confirmed that it is out of stock and they won't be receiving another shipment until sometime in early December!  (So, ladies, if you were thinking of ordering this one for Christmas, you might want to place an order NOW!)
> 
> After skipping through my 'Saved Items' list, I've noticed that a few of them now say _To Order This Item, Please Call Customer Service_ followed by their 1-800 number.
> 
> What on earth is Tiffany & Co. doing??  I know they just re-vamped their website, so do you think they're doing inventory or something?  They're confusing me!!



I've noticed that around major jewelry holidays (ahem Christmas) it seems like stuff pops in and out on their website. I was told that it's because the website doesn't account for pieces that are already at individual stores. So while something may be out online, there's a chance they can look at store inventories and get you one from there. 

Unfortunately, this is not the case with the retired pieces (as you found out with your rose gold heart). I was just on the phone trying to track down the simple gold butterfly charm and they've been pulled from all the stores to go into "archives" or the sky or wherever it is that retired pieces are sent. 

Although, like others, I've heard that SAs can purchase some retired pieces. I wonder if it's too late to get a seasonal job at Tiffany. ::I kid::


----------



## BreadnGem

emem2 said:


> Is it stil ok to wear your rtt heart tag bracelet which you had in high school, now that youre in your   40's?



I think it's fine. I've seen middle age women wear them. Still look good


----------



## Candice0985

BaoJuen said:


> Just bought a Tiffany & Co bracelet recently, I am wondering if any of the Tiffany products are plated silver?
> 
> Thanks.



not to my knowledge....tiffany uses sterling silver, or other precious metals.


----------



## Sssy

BaoJuen said:


> Just bought a Tiffany & Co bracelet recently, I am wondering if any of the Tiffany products are plated silver?
> 
> Thanks.


 As far as I know only sterling silver. Maybe you should post pictures of your bracelet in this thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...jewelry-or-seller-30027-514.html#post25677833
just to be sure.


----------



## vintagefinds

I'm hoping for an open heart for christmas. I have a gold one from bluenile, but I'd like the real thing. That's a timeless piece, no?

I'm also super in love with the atlas bangle, but almost $900 for a silver bangle? Can't justify that.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Loving my new necklace


----------



## twosmallwonders

vintagefinds said:


> I'm hoping for an open heart for christmas. I have a gold one from bluenile, but I'd like the real thing. That's a timeless piece, no?
> 
> I'm also super in love with the atlas bangle, but almost $900 for a silver bangle? Can't justify that.



Absolutely! It's such a great piece I have it in two sizes!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone have the Tiffany infinity bracelet with double chains in gold ?


----------



## BaoJuen

Candice0985 said:


> not to my knowledge....tiffany uses sterling silver, or other precious metals.


Thank you for your info


----------



## BaoJuen

Sssy said:


> As far as I know only sterling silver. Maybe you should post pictures of your bracelet in this thread
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...jewelry-or-seller-30027-514.html#post25677833
> just to be sure.


Ok will do that, thanks


----------



## LVoeletters

What are your thoughts on the metro collection at Tiffany? I know a lot of items you can find at other jewelers- but is the workmanship worth it? Like the eternity bands that are around 1900 for instance, how do you gauge?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LVoeletters said:


> What are your thoughts on the metro collection at Tiffany? I know a lot of items you can find at other jewelers- but is the workmanship worth it? Like the eternity bands that are around 1900 for instance, how do you gauge?




Love the metro range , especially the skinny eternities. I hv a RG to match the pink diamond brilliant Soleste & a set of 3 in RG , WG & YG. So versatile, stacking with bezet band, solitaire ering, atlas band, Cartier love ring etc.

Toying with the idea of stacking the hinge bracelets with Love bracelets in future...

Also love the mini pendants like peace , bow , heart etc


----------



## BreadnGem

LVoeletters said:


> What are your thoughts on the metro collection at Tiffany? I know a lot of items you can find at other jewelers- but is the workmanship worth it? Like the eternity bands that are around 1900 for instance, how do you gauge?



I like the metro collection alot. Someday i will get one of those metro bands as my upgraded wedding band. 

The necklaces are super pretty too. Of course i can get something similar at a cheaper price, but it is more thrilling if it comes in a blue box....


----------



## LVoeletters

mad_for_chanel said:


> Love the metro range , especially the skinny eternities. I hv a RG to match the pink diamond brilliant Soleste & a set of 3 in RG , WG & YG. So versatile, stacking with bezet band, solitaire ering, atlas band, Cartier love ring etc.
> 
> Toying with the idea of stacking the hinge bracelets with Love bracelets in future...
> 
> Also love the mini pendants like peace , bow , heart etc






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love the hinge bracelets but don't know if the Tiffany tag is worth 5500, but here's a pic for you in the future!


----------



## LVoeletters

BreadnGem said:


> I like the metro collection alot. Someday i will get one of those metro bands as my upgraded wedding band.
> 
> 
> 
> The necklaces are super pretty too. Of course i can get something similar at a cheaper price, but it is more thrilling if it comes in a blue box....




Hahaha true, idk I am trying to put my credit toward something distinctively Tiffany but the jazz and metro seem fun too!


----------



## mills

Ooh I love the metro line. I'd also like to update my wedding band to a metro, or a half eternity Lucida. I've always liked the horseshoe pendant too. 
That bracelet is gorge.


----------



## BreadnGem

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2403939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the hinge bracelets but don't know if the Tiffany tag is worth 5500, but here's a pic for you in the future!



This bracelet is gorgeous! But yeah, $5500 is prob a bit much, consideringvit is not distinctly Tiffany.


----------



## jinjia_1812

Hi, Have anyone seen the new Return to Tiffany small Heart necklace in Rubedo metal? I'm planning to get it but just wondering if anyone bought it or seen it? TIA


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2403939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the hinge bracelets but don't know if the Tiffany tag is worth 5500, but here's a pic for you in the future!




Thanks for the pic. I have a 6 ct tennis bracelet , so can't justify getting the hinge bracelets. 

I like the workmanship of T&Co though. I really like the hidden catch.


----------



## Candice0985

I just got my legacy ring that I bought 2 weeks ago back from sizing and thought if share it with everyone! It's 0.47 centre diamond in the legacy cut G colour vvs1 

It's soooo sparkly!


----------



## Canmore

Candice0985 said:


> I just got my legacy ring that I bought 2 weeks ago back from sizing and thought if share it with everyone! It's 0.47 centre diamond in the legacy cut G colour vvs1
> 
> It's soooo sparkly!
> View attachment 2434261
> View attachment 2434262
> View attachment 2434263




Gorgeous!!! I like the size! Are you wearing as a RHR?


----------



## Candice0985

Canmore said:


> Gorgeous!!! I like the size! Are you wearing as a RHR?




Thanks! Yes I'm wearing it as a RHR


----------



## PurpleLo

Candice0985 said:


> I just got my legacy ring that I bought 2 weeks ago back from sizing and thought if share it with everyone! It's 0.47 centre diamond in the legacy cut G colour vvs1
> 
> It's soooo sparkly!
> View attachment 2434261
> View attachment 2434262
> View attachment 2434263


That is beautiful Candace! Is the centre stone an asscher?


----------



## cung

Is the legacy as sparkle as the round cut? I am lurking for tiffany legacy for quite a long time, but not yet take the plunge. Always good to buy yourself a RHR, I would love to do it one day. Oops, and congrats on your new ring. &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Candice0985

PurpleLo said:


> That is beautiful Candace! Is the centre stone an asscher?


thanks purplelo!
the center stone is the signature legacy cut...it looks like a combination of an asscher and a cushion cut? it has more step cuts like an asscher but also some of the small icy cuts of a cushion....hope that make sense LOL



cung said:


> Is the legacy as sparkle as the round cut? I am lurking for tiffany legacy for quite a long time, but not yet take the plunge. Always good to buy yourself a RHR, I would love to do it one day. Oops, and congrats on your new ring. &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;



Hi Cung, it's a different sparkle then a cushion cut, there are more larger flashes of colour rather then a bunch of sparkle flashes, it's very unique which is why I love it 

and thanks! i'm thinking of buying 2 perlee rings in RG to layer with it, not right now i'm enjoying it on it's own!


----------



## BreadnGem

Candice0985 said:


> I just got my legacy ring that I bought 2 weeks ago back from sizing and thought if share it with everyone! It's 0.47 centre diamond in the legacy cut G colour vvs1
> 
> It's soooo sparkly!
> View attachment 2434261
> View attachment 2434262
> View attachment 2434263



So beautiful!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Candice0985 said:


> I just got my legacy ring that I bought 2 weeks ago back from sizing and thought if share it with everyone! It's 0.47 centre diamond in the legacy cut G colour vvs1
> 
> It's soooo sparkly!
> View attachment 2434261
> View attachment 2434262
> View attachment 2434263



I was just checking out the inside of my ring and realized the colour is D not G....silly me


----------



## Candice0985

BreadnGem said:


> So beautiful!!!



thanks BreadnGem


----------



## BPC

Candice0985 said:


> I just got my legacy ring that I bought 2 weeks ago back from sizing and thought if share it with everyone! It's 0.47 centre diamond in the legacy cut G colour vvs1
> 
> It's soooo sparkly!
> View attachment 2434261
> View attachment 2434262
> View attachment 2434263



 Gorgeous. If i wasn't the converse type, this would be on top of my wishlist.


----------



## Candice0985

BPC said:


> Gorgeous. If i wasn't the converse type, this would be on top of my wishlist.



haha thanks! converse type as in the chuck taylors?


----------



## BPC

Candice0985 said:


> haha thanks! converse type as in the chuck taylors?



Exactly..lol..
But I really do love your ring. I've been going back and forth on should I/shouldn't I, but the truth is I can't seem to make it work for me.


----------



## Candice0985

BPC said:


> Exactly..lol..
> But I really do love your ring. I've been going back and forth on should I/shouldn't I, but the truth is I can't seem to make it work for me.



haha my sister loves her converse as well! she has size 5 ladies though so it's hard to find in her size...she has every colour possible 

is it the Legacy you are particularly interested in? maybe a bezet yellow diamond or white diamond ring would be more your style?


----------



## BPC

Candice0985 said:


> haha my sister loves her converse as well! she has size 5 ladies though so it's hard to find in her size...she has every colour possible
> 
> is it the Legacy you are particularly interested in? maybe a bezet yellow diamond or white diamond ring would be more your style?



rofl.. love your sister. I have them in a ton of colors as well.. lol.

funny you should mention the bezet. that's another one I keep going back and forth on. But only because my e-ring is a sholdt semi-bezel, so i don't know if i want a bezel on my right hand.


----------



## Candice0985

BPC said:


> rofl.. love your sister. I have them in a ton of colors as well.. lol.
> 
> funny you should mention the bezet. that's another one I keep going back and forth on. But only because my e-ring is a sholdt semi-bezel, so i don't know if i want a bezel on my right hand.


sholdt has really nice settings!

hmmi think if the bezet was a yellow diamond and a different shape the your ER it could look really nice! only way to see what you truly love is to visit tiffany and try on a whole bunch


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> I just got my legacy ring that I bought 2 weeks ago back from sizing and thought if share it with everyone! It's 0.47 centre diamond in the legacy cut G colour vvs1
> 
> It's soooo sparkly!
> View attachment 2434261
> View attachment 2434262
> View attachment 2434263



Congratulations Candice! It's absolutely beautiful! More hand shots please!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Congratulations Candice! It's absolutely beautiful! More hand shots please!



thanks etk, I actually got my specs messed up. oops! it's 0.43 D colour and vvs1...only thing I got right was the clarity lol!!!

i'll post some hand shots in a bit


----------



## EWitte79

Very curious about the silver arrow pendant necklace from the Ziegfeld collection, but can't find any modeling pics on the site or anywhere else online. I guess it's time for me to step into Tiffany's and try it on


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Congratulations Candice! It's absolutely beautiful! More hand shots please!



just for you!


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> just for you!
> View attachment 2436211


Perfection, girlfriend!


----------



## TrinketTattle

Candice0985 said:


> just for you!
> View attachment 2436211



Beautiful!


----------



## rogersa

EWitte79 said:


> Very curious about the silver arrow pendant necklace from the Ziegfeld collection, but can't find any modeling pics on the site or anywhere else online. I guess it's time for me to step into Tiffany's and try it on




Is this the diamond arrow? I think it's looks so cute online. I haven't seen it in person yet. I'd love to see some modelling shots


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> Perfection, girlfriend!





TrinketTattle said:


> Beautiful!


thank you both! 

I love staring into the step cuts lol


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> just for you!
> View attachment 2436211



woo! love it!


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> just for you!
> View attachment 2436211



Wow!!! I've never looked closely at the this cut...its amazing and I need to stare at it for awhile! I'm sure you can't stop looking at it!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2403939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the hinge bracelets but don't know if the Tiffany tag is worth 5500, but here's a pic for you in the future!


 
Love RG Love X a dainty diamond bracelet.  So beautiful!!!


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> just for you!
> View attachment 2436211


 
I almost missed your posts!!!  A legacy as a RHR!!!  What a gorgeous idea!!!  It's really a beautiful ring!!!  It looks so nice and special on your hand.  Congrats!


----------



## mills

Some of you may remember (maybe not though ) I've been looking for a piece of jewellery to wear as an everyday piece that is also symbolic of my son, who's now just turned 2. Initially I was going to go with the DBTY (after sending back a barely visible tanzanite CBTY) in platinum, but I have a gorgeous solitaire diamond pendant that my parents had made for me from a gorgeous diamond and to be honest I thought they may be a little upset if I had another diamond pendant. I'm very symbolic with my jewellery and each piece has a story and meaning behind it, or why it was gifted. 
Anyway, my gorgeous husband and I settled on the rose gold bean..... I love it, so stunning and just perfect. I will attempt to post a pic when I can.


----------



## darkangel07760

mills said:


> Some of you may remember (maybe not though ) I've been looking for a piece of jewellery to wear as an everyday piece that is also symbolic of my son, who's now just turned 2. Initially I was going to go with the DBTY (after sending back a barely visible tanzanite CBTY) in platinum, but I have a gorgeous solitaire diamond pendant that my parents had made for me from a gorgeous diamond and to be honest I thought they may be a little upset if I had another diamond pendant. I'm very symbolic with my jewellery and each piece has a story and meaning behind it, or why it was gifted.
> Anyway, my gorgeous husband and I settled on the rose gold bean..... I love it, so stunning and just perfect. I will attempt to post a pic when I can.



I LOVE the bean! Congrats on your new tiff


----------



## milhouse13

Question about the DBTY diamonds... Does anyone know the minimum cut quality of the diamonds ( .21ct each)... I know the other stats, but I haven't gotten a straight answer about the cut, and want to know if they are all graded as triple excellent.


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> woo! love it!


thanks!!!



etk123 said:


> Wow!!! I've never looked closely at the this cut...its amazing and I need to stare at it for awhile! I'm sure you can't stop looking at it!


it really is a cool cut! I stare at it constantly lol 



einseine said:


> I almost missed your posts!!!  A legacy as a RHR!!!  What a gorgeous idea!!!  It's really a beautiful ring!!!  It looks so nice and special on your hand.  Congrats!


I've always wanted a legacy gemstone ring and I decided the diamond version suits me best (the blue and purple sapphire versions are AMAZING as well!) in this smaller size I think it is a good size for a RHR...I think 2 RG perlee bands would look good  with it too


----------



## LovingLV81

My husband with the help of Santa brought me these awesome treats


----------



## LVoeletters

EWitte79 said:


> Very curious about the silver arrow pendant necklace from the Ziegfeld collection, but can't find any modeling pics on the site or anywhere else online. I guess it's time for me to step into Tiffany's and try it on




I have this but in rubedo, it's nice but 18 inch


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> just for you!
> 
> View attachment 2436211




Drooling Candice!!!!!!! Amazing!


----------



## PortlandKelly

Does Tiffany introduce new pieces during certain times of the year that is predictable or is it random? 

I received a lovely gift certificate for Christmas and would like to hold off on making a decision if new things are on the horizon.  Thanks!


----------



## rogersa

My new addition to my charm bracelet!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Drooling Candice!!!!!!! Amazing!



thanks!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

EWitte79 said:


> Very curious about the silver arrow pendant necklace from the Ziegfeld collection, but can't find any modeling pics on the site or anywhere else online. I guess it's time for me to step into Tiffany's and try it on




Bad pic but I'm already in bed lol


----------



## etk123

rogersa said:


> My new addition to my charm bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2442160



Adorable charm, would love to see it on your bracelet!


----------



## Junkenpo

Popped in and out of Tiffany very quickly today... got to see the gold/diamond version of that arrow in a bracelet. Loved it!


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:


> Popped in and out of Tiffany very quickly today... got to see the gold/diamond version of that arrow in a bracelet. Loved it!




The rose gold or the platinum?


----------



## Junkenpo

LVoeletters said:


> The rose gold or the platinum?



I only got a quick glimpse, but was not a white metal... so... rose gold? It was sparkly and pretty. I remember thinking I wanted to try it on but my regular SA was helping a couple and the other 2 SAs were too busy chatting to each other. So I skipped out pretty quick. 

Too many pretty things to look at!


----------



## EWitte79

LVoeletters said:


> Bad pic but I'm already in bed lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2442323


Thank you so much - very helpful pic - I could see it becoming a layering piece if I did decide to get it...not sure if I still want it in silver though.


----------



## coachluv947

I have been looking at getting the tiffany infinity band ring and i was just wondering if it is weird to buy the infinity for yourself or is it something that is supposed to be given to you?


----------



## princess.shelby

coachluv947 said:


> I have been looking at getting the tiffany infinity band ring and i was just wondering if it is weird to buy the infinity for yourself or is it something that is supposed to be given to you?




I don't think it's weird, I say go for it!


----------



## princess.shelby

I received these as a christmas gift today from my dad, I absolutely love them!! These are the medium size just in case anyone in wondering, 8-9 mm.


----------



## auberielle

Here is my Tiffany Notes ring I got for Christmas 












Now I'm torn between getting this pendant:

http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...9977+18&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=

or this one:

http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...+2200+6&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=


Can you help me out, I'm looking for a necklace that I can wear everyday, so not really a statement necklace just a nice simple addition to what I'm wearing.


----------



## Caz71

auberielle said:


> Here is my Tiffany Notes ring I got for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm torn between getting this pendant:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...9977+18&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=
> 
> or this one:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...+2200+6&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=
> 
> 
> Can you help me out, I'm looking for a necklace that I can wear everyday, so not really a statement necklace just a nice simple addition to what I'm wearing.



Congrats the ring is lovely. I have the notes pendant. Its nice. I guess if you want to show Tiffany thats the one. The olive leafs are nice too.


----------



## mills

Gorgeous ring, looks lovely on you. 
I agree with Caz in that it depends what look you are going for. The notes pendant in the tiffany heart shape is very distinctive where as the olive is a bit more unique. If it was me, I'd go for the olive. I think it's stunning.


----------



## Caz71

http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=32153801&mcat=148206&cid=1638643

New Tiffany Enchant. Must buy these earrings. Also nice necklaces online now


----------



## auberielle

Thanks Caz and Mills i'm still not sure what to buy I really like them both, maybe the Notes one to match my ring ahah


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=32153801&mcat=148206&cid=1638643
> 
> New Tiffany Enchant. Must buy these earrings. Also nice necklaces online now



These are nice!


----------



## sarajay

Hey everybody!  I am new to the site but have been having a lot of fun reading the threads and checking out all of the pics of course.

I am currently looking into engagement rings.  I went to Tiffany's with my mom to try some on.  I tried on the Soleste with a cushion cut...However, this one only had one halo.  Has anyone seen these or does anyone have one?  I loved it!  I can't seem to find any pictures and it's not on their website.  Wish I took a pic...

I am also considering a yellow diamond for the center stone.  I haven't done much research, but am worried about them going out of style.  Does anyone have any advice with that?

Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## ladyash

Anyone have any of the delicate looking bracelets that they wear every day? I'm considering using some christmas money to get the paloma dove bracelet but the chain looks very thin and delicate! I would like to be able to wear what I get daily so would that be too delicate to wear every day if there is a possibility of catching it or banging it? If it broke would tiffany repair it?


----------



## Candice0985

ladyash said:


> Anyone have any of the delicate looking bracelets that they wear every day? I'm considering using some christmas money to get the paloma dove bracelet but the chain looks very thin and delicate! I would like to be able to wear what I get daily so would that be too delicate to wear every day if there is a possibility of catching it or banging it? If it broke would tiffany repair it?


I  have a few tiffany dbt bracelets which have the same thickness of chain, I've had no issues with any of them silver, gold, or platinum. if itt does break tiffany will fix it for you for a small fee, I think it is around  $25.00


----------



## Manchoo78

ladyash said:


> Anyone have any of the delicate looking bracelets that they wear every day? I'm considering using some christmas money to get the paloma dove bracelet but the chain looks very thin and delicate! I would like to be able to wear what I get daily so would that be too delicate to wear every day if there is a possibility of catching it or banging it? If it broke would tiffany repair it?




This is one of my Tiffany bracelet's that I wear daily. In fact I never take it off. I shower, workout, sleep, etc with the bracelet on mainly because it's not easy to put back on once it's off. I've had it for over a year and no problems! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And yes, I'm in bed wearing the bracelet! Lol


----------



## swee7bebe

This isn't really jewelry. ..but I got a pair of tiffany eyeglasses today. They're so pretty....


----------



## ladyash

Manchoo78 said:


> This is one of my Tiffany bracelet's that I wear daily. In fact I never take it off. I shower, workout, sleep, etc with the bracelet on mainly because it's not easy to put back on once it's off. I've had it for over a year and no problems!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450925
> 
> 
> And yes, I'm in bed wearing the bracelet! Lol



Thanks! Good to know that they can withstand sleeping and showering at least. Though I can't sleep with jewellery. Too afraid of breaking or damaging it so I take everything off. The exception being my piercings since it's too much of a pain for me to take it all out and put it back in 8 hours later.


----------



## evolution426

sarajay said:


> Hey everybody!  I am new to the site but have been having a lot of fun reading the threads and checking out all of the pics of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently looking into engagement rings.  I went to Tiffany's with my mom to try some on.  I tried on the Soleste with a cushion cut...However, this one only had one halo.  Has anyone seen these or does anyone have one?  I loved it!  I can't seem to find any pictures and it's not on their website.  Wish I took a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> I am also considering a yellow diamond for the center stone.  I haven't done much research, but am worried about them going out of style.  Does anyone have any advice with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Happy New Year!




My fiancés Double halo Soleste from Tiffany's.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I wore my dbty yg Tiffany bracelet for years 24/7 I have a baby, 3 year old and 6 year old and a dog which is like another young child lol  they can withstand alot 
Mine has caught keyboard keys the bracelet won the key came out of my laptop , caught in safety gates you put on doors ... Tugged by children. They are much sturdier than they appear , I would highly recommend them for everyday wear I can't fault them tbh 





ladyash said:


> Thanks! Good to know that they can withstand sleeping and showering at least. Though I can't sleep with jewellery. Too afraid of breaking or damaging it so I take everything off. The exception being my piercings since it's too much of a pain for me to take it all out and put it back in 8 hours later.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Beautiful !!!! What a lucky lady !!!



evolution426 said:


> My fiancés Double halo Soleste from Tiffany's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451176
> View attachment 2451177


----------



## EWitte79

My layering for today:


*ss medium bow necklace 16"
*ss loving heart necklace 18"


----------



## sarajay

evolution426 said:


> My fiancés Double halo Soleste from Tiffany's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451176
> View attachment 2451177




Love this!  It's beautiful.  I tried on one that looked like this too and I loved it.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## evolution426

Thanks for all the comments guys. I feel I truly did great! 

BUT! We bought our wedding bands today...

She got the Shared Prong Eternity band and I picked the good old fashioned gold band...I like to keep it classy haha.


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Drooling Candice!!!!!!! Amazing!



I think you wanted a full hand modelling pic? sorry it took so long I completely forgot...oops!


----------



## justlucy

swee7bebe said:


> This isn't really jewelry. ..but I got a pair of tiffany eyeglasses today. They're so pretty....


oh, wow, never knew they did prescription lenses!


----------



## LVoeletters

justlucy said:


> oh, wow, never knew they did prescription lenses!




I have a pair as well- you can buy them online or boutique or just at the local LensCrafters or chain glasses place


----------



## swee7bebe

justlucy said:


> oh, wow, never knew they did prescription lenses!




Yeah I didn't know either. Got it at LensCrafters.


----------



## Bsb.princess

Hey all. Sorry to cut in here but I wanted to ask a question about tiffany. Me and the bf are set on getting the soleste as my e-ring sometime in the 2nd half of this year. He will however be living in Toronto at the time and his money will be in Canadian currency.. We were wondering if they share items among stores in other countries. Like the one we saw and loved (in Santa Monica, CA) if they somehow still had that one.. Does anyone know if they would be willing to send that to a store in another country for him to buy there? Anyone here encountered that situation?


----------



## Bsb.princess

evolution426 said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys. I feel I truly did great!
> 
> BUT! We bought our wedding bands today...
> 
> She got the Shared Prong Eternity band and I picked the good old fashioned gold band...I like to keep it classy haha.




Amazing!!!! I can't get enough pics of this ring


----------



## evolution426

Bsb.princess said:


> Amazing!!!! I can't get enough pics of this ring




Thanks! Well I have lots more [:


----------



## evolution426

Bsb.princess said:


> Hey all. Sorry to cut in here but I wanted to ask a question about tiffany. Me and the bf are set on getting the soleste as my e-ring sometime in the 2nd half of this year. He will however be living in Toronto at the time and his money will be in Canadian currency.. We were wondering if they share items among stores in other countries. Like the one we saw and loved (in Santa Monica, CA) if they somehow still had that one.. Does anyone know if they would be willing to send that to a store in another country for him to buy there? Anyone here encountered that situation?




The Tiffany & Co stores will transfer between pretty much any of it's stores except NYC, I've been told NYC doesn't like to share haha. My fiancés soleste was from another store I had them bring it. I told them I wanted the soleste and gave them all the specs of a center stone I was looking for. Everything worked out perfectly as always.


----------



## Bsb.princess

Share as many as you'd like!!! Pics are the only thing that will get me through waiting for mine haha! 

Thanks for the info! Good to know


----------



## emchhardy

Has anyone seen this in person or does anyone own this?  I'm very intrigued by it but live nowhere near a store to actually see it.  


http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...p+1346+6&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=


----------



## nicky7

EWitte79 said:


> My layering for today:
> 
> 
> *ss medium bow necklace 16"
> *ss loving heart necklace 18"



Lovely! I'm into layring Tiffanys at the moment so please upload more pics!


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> I think you wanted a full hand modelling pic? sorry it took so long I completely forgot...oops!
> View attachment 2455395




Candice!  Love your new RHR and nails!!!  Love what you like always.


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Candice!  Love your new RHR and nails!!!  Love what you like always.



thanks einseine


----------



## Stacker Cat

Just arrived my new Tiffany Necklace from ebay, came from trusted seller with receipt. Just ordered Heart RTT Tag for it from T&Co UK, So happy


----------



## TallulahJane

Has anyone ever seen this marking on a Tiffany piece? It's an older and pretty rare piece so I would have a hard time believing its not authentic but I've seen the same piece with the more usual tiffany marking.


----------



## emchhardy

TallulahJane - No, I haven't seen marking(s) like that on a Tiffany piece. 

What is on the other side of the disc?


----------



## sbiamonte

Hey everyone! I bought a charm today in Toronto but they were out of stock so I'm getting it shipped to my work! Does anyone know how long shipping usually takes? And how do I find out when it's shipped & what the tracking number is? Thanks!


----------



## chinook12

Just got a SS RTT heart tag toggle bracelet as a present and I'm already dreaming of my next Tiffany! On my wish list is the 1837 narrow cuff and the Atlas key charm on a 20" chain.


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> I think you wanted a full hand modelling pic? sorry it took so long I completely forgot...oops!
> View attachment 2455395



I love your nails!!!


----------



## Stacker Cat

chinook12 said:


> Just got a SS RTT heart tag toggle bracelet as a present and I'm already dreaming of my next Tiffany! On my wish list is the 1837 narrow cuff and the Atlas key charm on a 20" chain.




Congrats Cinook. That bracelet is lovely. I have the 1837 narrow cuff on my wish list next also.


----------



## diamondsr4ever

hello everybody! just excited to shre this post anniversary and pre-valentines gift from hubby  its the tiffanys celebration ring in shared setting sapphires and diamonds


----------



## miasra

LovingLV81 said:


> My husband with the help of Santa brought me these awesome treats


What size is that circle pendant? Can you please do a model picture? I've been eyeing this piece and don't know how it looks wearing it. TIA!


----------



## twosmallwonders

miasra said:


> What size is that circle pendant? Can you please do a model picture? I've been eyeing this piece and don't know how it looks wearing it. TIA!




 +1 on the circle pendant!


----------



## EBMIC

I tried on this 2ct. Tanzanite ring yesterday at Tiffany store.  Wow, now this is on my wish list!!!


----------



## BarbAga

EBMIC said:


> I tried on this 2ct. Tanzanite ring yesterday at Tiffany store.  Wow, now this is on my wish list!!!



Beautiful. I love tanzanite. It is one of my favorites. Wish I had bought a big one when they first came out, they were alot cheaper.


----------



## Missy1726

Lot of beautiful stuff!! I love the daintiness of some of their jewelry!! I've gone on a crazy spree haha!

I picked up the diamond bar necklace yesterday and I got the heart on Friday (From online) a long with a few other things  oops


----------



## Caz71

Does anyone have this Atlas bangle? On my wishlist!)

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...=&prolookupsearchradio=&prolookupsearchcheck=


----------



## emchhardy

Caz71 - That bangle is on my wish list as well so I'll be watching this thread.  It's a great piece.


----------



## EBMIC

BarbAga said:


> Beautiful. I love tanzanite. It is one of my favorites. Wish I had bought a big one when they first came out, they were alot cheaper.




I know, right!


----------



## LVoeletters

^^ I bought a .70 tanzanite when it was just getting popular as my first major right hand ring...and had to trash the stone because I had no idea it couldn't survive everyday  of course when I tried to contact the jeweler he was "no where to be found"...I bought it on vacation at a cruise approved vendor  #lessonlearned


----------



## Caz71

emchhardy said:


> Caz71 - That bangle is on my wish list as well so I'll be watching this thread.  It's a great piece.



Cool. Im going to start saving up!


----------



## darkangel07760

so my tiffany charm bracelet is pretty full, there isn't a charm on every link but still pretty full in my opinion.  but i think i am going to split it up... it is very heavy, and because there are a good number of charms on there, i would like to showcase the charms better!  
and, i would like to wear it more, i feel that if it was a little less fussy that i would wear it more.
does anyone have any thoughts on this? has anyone ever done this with their charm bracelets?


----------



## rogersa

darkangel07760 said:


> so my tiffany charm bracelet is pretty full, there isn't a charm on every link but still pretty full in my opinion.  but i think i am going to split it up... it is very heavy, and because there are a good number of charms on there, i would like to showcase the charms better!
> and, i would like to wear it more, i feel that if it was a little less fussy that i would wear it more.
> does anyone have any thoughts on this? has anyone ever done this with their charm bracelets?




I only have 3 charms so far and probably won't do more than 2 more or it'll be crazy heavy. I would maybe get the medium head bracelet and add one to that! Maybe adding some to a necklace or different bracelet like a different closure/clasp to change it up


----------



## darkangel07760

rogersa said:


> I only have 3 charms so far and probably won't do more than 2 more or it'll be crazy heavy. I would maybe get the medium head bracelet and add one to that! Maybe adding some to a necklace or different bracelet like a different closure/clasp to change it up



Yea i need to think it over. Of course i wear it today with all the charms and i got a compliment on it!
I have 10 charms: blue enamel london cab, a broken ladybug and an angelfish (both non Tiffany) on one link, Tiffany Notes round lock, Worth Ave., San Francisco cable car, Las Vegas poker chip, sister heart lock, Pisces (non Tiffany charm), and Fifth Ave. 
I feel like i have two different themes on one bracelet


----------



## rogersa

darkangel07760 said:


> Yea i need to think it over. Of course i wear it today with all the charms and i got a compliment on it!
> I have 10 charms: blue enamel london cab, a broken ladybug and an angelfish (both non Tiffany) on one link, Tiffany Notes round lock, Worth Ave., San Francisco cable car, Las Vegas poker chip, sister heart lock, Pisces (non Tiffany charm), and Fifth Ave.
> I feel like i have two different themes on one bracelet




You should maybe just have two bracelets and have a theme on each! I think it would be cool if you had two charm bracelets with different clasps, similar but different!


----------



## darkangel07760

rogersa said:


> You should maybe just have two bracelets and have a theme on each! I think it would be cool if you had two charm bracelets with different clasps, similar but different!



Yes I am going to think it over, I want to get more use out of all the lovely jewelry I have


----------



## gemlady72

darkangel07760 said:


> Yea i need to think it over. Of course i wear it today with all the charms and i got a compliment on it!
> I have 10 charms: blue enamel london cab, a broken ladybug and an angelfish (both non Tiffany) on one link, Tiffany Notes round lock, Worth Ave., San Francisco cable car, Las Vegas poker chip, sister heart lock, Pisces (non Tiffany charm), and Fifth Ave.
> I feel like i have two different themes on one bracelet




It sounds like your themes are Personal/Family and Travel (yes?). I love the idea of collecting charms from different locations you've visited. Unfortunately I think  T&Co are doing away with those   I also second the idea of different clasp bracelets. The toggle clasp link bracelet with charms is so pretty IMHO 
Let us know what you decide!


----------



## darkangel07760

gemlady72 said:


> It sounds like your themes are Personal/Family and Travel (yes?). I love the idea of collecting charms from different locations you've visited. Unfortunately I think  T&Co are doing away with those   I also second the idea of different clasp bracelets. The toggle clasp link bracelet with charms is so pretty IMHO
> Let us know what you decide!



I would love a toggle clasp, I am trying to save up for one and hopefully find one on ebay for a good price


----------



## coachluv947

does anyone know if paloma picasso makes an interlocking loving heart necklace (with two hearts)--i have seen a few pictures on instagram but I don't see it on the Tiffany website...if so, does anyone know the price?


----------



## luvpandas8

Found out today that price increase is happening on March 9!!! I guess i should just buy the necklace i've been eyeing for a while.


----------



## Junkenpo

Man!  I can't keep up with these price increases.... ! I swear that it feels like we just had one.


----------



## prettychic

luvpandas8 said:


> Found out today that price increase is happening on March 9!!! I guess i should just buy the necklace i've been eyeing for a while.



I was told the same so it must be true! Does anyone know how much prices will go up? Do they usually do 10% on all items or does it vary? I wish I knew.


----------



## atlcoach

prettychic said:


> I was told the same so it must be true! Does anyone know how much prices will go up? Do they usually do 10% on all items or does it vary? I wish I knew.




It really varies. I've seen $200 silver items go up $25.


----------



## gemlady72

prettychic said:


> I was told the same so it must be true! Does anyone know how much prices will go up? Do they usually do 10% on all items or does it vary? I wish I knew.




I was told by an SA yesterday that it will be a 5% increase


----------



## LVoeletters

oh no i was going to wait till july to purchase the rubedo ring! the eternity band, what do you ladies think of this? I would prefer rose gold but its not available. do you think rubedo is worth the 300?


----------



## Missy1726

gemlady72 said:


> I was told by an SA yesterday that it will be a 5% increase



:rain::cry: Ugh LV just did one and now Tiff! My shopping habits are getting more expensive


----------



## Missy1726

LVoeletters said:


> oh no i was going to wait till july to purchase the rubedo ring! the eternity band, what do you ladies think of this? I would prefer rose gold but its not available. do you think rubedo is worth the 300?



Rubedo is worth nothing it's mostly copper, not enough gold to even be 9k. It's about the look and the name that your paying for, not the value.


----------



## LVoeletters

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...earch=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=sparklers or these? Are amethyst worth the premium? i saw the new sparkler ring too


----------



## LVoeletters

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+2314+6&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+2884+6&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=

which do you like better for an everyday earring that will not go out of style? I wear my tiffany arrows basically everyday and otherwise my cartier bangle and other metro style pieces. Thanks!

I am also looking at the tiffany garden amethyst earrings...to maybe one day pair with the VCA 10 motif in all rose gold... what do you think? Only one pair of earrings can be purchased right now. Thanks!


----------



## darkangel07760

gemlady72 said:


> It sounds like your themes are Personal/Family and Travel (yes?). I love the idea of collecting charms from different locations you've visited. Unfortunately I think  T&Co are doing away with those   I also second the idea of different clasp bracelets. The toggle clasp link bracelet with charms is so pretty IMHO
> Let us know what you decide!



I will let you know! Not much of a tax return this year, so It will be some time.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Bought this cuff from New York fifth avenue store a few years back. 

Truly iconic & absolutely modern !


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I'm hoping someone can help me out!  Is there a good resource to locate info on retired pieces?  My bestie just bought a gorgeous retired pendant from a reputable dealer.  It is from about 2002-2004.  I can find several other pieces from the collection, earrings, drop earrings, 2 different necklaces, but can't find her pendant.  I think someone maybe had the earrings and lost one, and turned the other into a pendant.  Any clues on where I could find out?  Please and thank you!


----------



## diane278

lilmountaingirl said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me out!  Is there a good resource to locate info on retired pieces?  My bestie just bought a gorgeous retired pendant from a reputable dealer.  It is from about 2002-2004.  I can find several other pieces from the collection, earrings, drop earrings, 2 different necklaces, but can't find her pendant.  I think someone maybe had the earrings and lost one, and turned the other into a pendant.  Any clues on where I could find out?  Please and thank you!


What designer was the piece from? And which collection?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lilmountaingirl said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me out!  Is there a good resource to locate info on retired pieces?  My bestie just bought a gorgeous retired pendant from a reputable dealer.  It is from about 2002-2004.  I can find several other pieces from the collection, earrings, drop earrings, 2 different necklaces, but can't find her pendant.  I think someone maybe had the earrings and lost one, and turned the other into a pendant.  Any clues on where I could find out?  Please and thank you!



Post a picture!  I will help you.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

AntiqueShopper said:


> Post a picture!  I will help you.



Thank you!  I very much appreciate any help you can give!  I believe it's 2002-2004ish and part of the lace sunburst collection.  She sent it to me and was curious what collection it was from, timeframe, any other history, and if possible approx retail price.  I told her I would research it but I am not having the best luck except that Julia Roberts wore the dangly earrings in Ocean's Eleven, it's possible Reese Witherspoon also did in Sweet Home Alabama although not verified and that the collar necklace from the collection was in a few magazines.  Lol.  But I can't find this exact necklace and that's why I think it was once an earring.  It was just a simple question from my bestie but now I'm obsessed with it.  Lol.  Thank you again!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

AntiqueShopper said:


> Post a picture!  I will help you.



Forgot to add in previous post she was also hoping to find out approx carat weight if at all possible.  It is platinum.  Thank you!


----------



## diane278

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thank you!  I very much appreciate any help you can give!  I believe it's 2002-2004ish and part of the lace sunburst collection.  She sent it to me and was curious what collection it was from, timeframe, any other history, and if possible approx retail price.  I told her I would research it but I am not having the best luck except that Julia Roberts wore the dangly earrings in Ocean's Eleven, it's possible Reese Witherspoon also did in Sweet Home Alabama although not verified and that the collar necklace from the collection was in a few magazines.  Lol.  But I can't find this exact necklace and that's why I think it was once an earring.  It was just a simple question from my bestie but now I'm obsessed with it.  Lol.  Thank you again!


Since it is a Tiffany piece, I'd take it into a TCO store and ask for information. If at all possible, I'd recommend that you go to a larger store as the people at the smaller ones don't always know as much about pieces. I use a smaller store and always request that they bring in anything I am interested in purchasing, just to make sure that I can the pieces irl.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lilmountaingirl said:


> Forgot to add in previous post she was also hoping to find out approx carat weight if at all possible.  It is platinum.  Thank you!



There were different size starbursts in this collection.  Post a picture, and I would be glad to tell you all I know.  You can use my help and call customer service for carat weight information.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thank you!  I very much appreciate any help you can give!  I believe it's 2002-2004ish and part of the lace sunburst collection.  She sent it to me and was curious what collection it was from, timeframe, any other history, and if possible approx retail price.  I told her I would research it but I am not having the best luck except that Julia Roberts wore the dangly earrings in Ocean's Eleven, it's possible Reese Witherspoon also did in Sweet Home Alabama although not verified and that the collar necklace from the collection was in a few magazines.  Lol.  But I can't find this exact necklace and that's why I think it was once an earring.  It was just a simple question from my bestie but now I'm obsessed with it.  Lol.  Thank you again!



I see the picture.  I believe this was is the small or mini.  I believe, if it is the mini, it was  .12 cttw.  The small was around .25 cttw.  I believe the collection came out in 2000 and retired in 2006 or 2007.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

AntiqueShopper said:


> I see the picture.  I believe this was is the small or mini.  I believe, if it is the mini, it was  .12 cttw.  The small was around .25 cttw.  I believe the collection came out in 2000 and retired in 2006 or 2007.



Thank you!  She was told it was around 0.5cttw.  Do you know if they made one that size?  Also, do you know the name of the collection?  Was it Starburst?  Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## diane278

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thank you!  She was told it was around 0.5cttw.  Do you know if they made one that size?  Also, do you know the name of the collection?  Was it Starburst?  Thanks again for all the help!


I think it's called the Tiffany Lace Sunburst Collection. I did some googling and pieces like yours came up when I used those keywords. I could be wrong...I'm no expert.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thank you!  She was told it was around 0.5cttw.  Do you know if they made one that size?  Also, do you know the name of the collection?  Was it Starburst?  Thanks again for all the help!



It was also known as the Lace Collection.  Both names are applicable.  There is a strong possibility they had it in the .50 cttw, but I am not sure of that.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

diane278 said:


> I think it's called the Tiffany Lace Sunburst Collection. I did some googling and pieces like yours came up when I used those keywords. I could be wrong...I'm no expert.



Appreciate the help, thanks!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

AntiqueShopper said:


> It was also known as the Lace Collection.  Both names are applicable.  There is a strong possibility they had it in the .50 cttw, but I am not sure of that.



Thanks for all the great info!  Appreciate it!


----------



## Laila619

Hi guys,

What do you think of the new Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Interlocking pendants?  http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-pp+0+6&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=

Pretty good price for T&Co gold!  I am considering getting one, but not sure if it's too cutesy or not.  It looks like one heart is brushed texture, and the other high polish.


----------



## emchhardy

Laila619 - I've never seen it before but I like it and yes, agree, the price is reasonable for Tiffany gold.  I bet it looks pretty on.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Laila619 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What do you think of the new Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Interlocking pendants?  http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-pp+0+6&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=
> 
> Pretty good price for T&Co gold!  I am considering getting one, but not sure if it's too cutesy or not.  It looks like one heart is brushed texture, and the other high polish.




It's cute.


----------



## LVoeletters

What do you guys think of the small silver atlas rings? I'm considering buying one with my credit. I didn't want to spend the credit on anything but a big piece. But while I am saving slowly for my next big piece (most likely VCA so a big Tiffany purchase won't be for a while) I'm still bothered by not having a ring on my left hand. Do you think I should indulge in the small purchase and add eternity bands to either side eventually? I was hoping to purchase the love ring next month and was considering to have my bf chip into it so it could be sentimental, but he's already planned some sort of surprise so while I really want the ring I'm wondering if I should hold off till Xmas for the Cartier purchase and indulge at Tiffany's since I have the credit. Thanks! I only attached one Alta's ring but any suggestions are great! Planning on wearing this with my love bracelet and watch


----------



## emchhardy

LVoeletters - I absolutely ADORE that Atlas ring and it's actually on my wish list (preferably in the YG - I can dream).  I would go for it.  It's timeless.


----------



## LVoeletters

emchhardy said:


> LVoeletters - I absolutely ADORE that Atlas ring and it's actually on my wish list (preferably in the YG - I can dream).  I would go for it.  It's timeless.



I definitely understand wanting the YG I loooove the rose gold! 
I know if I say "I want to split this for my birthday" he would do it but I think it's so sweet of him to have already planned something and wanted to surprise me that I'll wait as hard as that will be lol. Thanks for your input! My credit is around 1300. I should probably buy plain earrings instead but I want something I can look at lol.


----------



## Caz71

lilmountaingirl said:


> It's cute.



Love . Also its 18inch chain!!


----------



## Caz71

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2643054
> View attachment 2643055
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of the small silver atlas rings? I'm considering buying one with my credit. I didn't want to spend the credit on anything but a big piece. But while I am saving slowly for my next big piece (most likely VCA so a big Tiffany purchase won't be for a while) I'm still bothered by not having a ring on my left hand. Do you think I should indulge in the small purchase and add eternity bands to either side eventually? I was hoping to purchase the love ring next month and was considering to have my bf chip into it so it could be sentimental, but he's already planned some sort of surprise so while I really want the ring I'm wondering if I should hold off till Xmas for the Cartier purchase and indulge at Tiffany's since I have the credit. Thanks! I only attached one Alta's ring but any suggestions are great! Planning on wearing this with my love bracelet and watch



Luv the Atlas range. V nice!!


----------



## magdalinka

Hi fellow Tiffany lovers. Does anyone here know if the "Italy" on the bottom of the mini 925 heart key means it's an older version? I just checked and it seems the new ones don't have it. 
Thanks for any info 
View attachment 2643641


----------



## LVoeletters

magdalinka said:


> Hi fellow Tiffany lovers. Does anyone here know if the "Italy" on the bottom of the mini 925 heart key means it's an older version? I just checked and it seems the new ones don't have it.
> Thanks for any info
> View attachment 2643641



When I had the big daisy key when it first came out it was there if I remember correctly


----------



## magdalinka

LVoeletters said:


> When I had the big daisy key when it first came out it was there if I remember correctly




Oh, thank you for sharing. By any chance do you remember when that was? Thanks again


----------



## LVoeletters

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2643054
> View attachment 2643055
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of the small silver atlas rings? I'm considering buying one with my credit. I didn't want to spend the credit on anything but a big piece. But while I am saving slowly for my next big piece (most likely VCA so a big Tiffany purchase won't be for a while) I'm still bothered by not having a ring on my left hand. Do you think I should indulge in the small purchase and add eternity bands to either side eventually? I was hoping to purchase the love ring next month and was considering to have my bf chip into it so it could be sentimental, but he's already planned some sort of surprise so while I really want the ring I'm wondering if I should hold off till Xmas for the Cartier purchase and indulge at Tiffany's since I have the credit. Thanks! I only attached one Alta's ring but any suggestions are great! Planning on wearing this with my love bracelet and watch




Just bumping this as I try to make my decision &#128518;


----------



## atlcoach

magdalinka said:


> Hi fellow Tiffany lovers. Does anyone here know if the "Italy" on the bottom of the mini 925 heart key means it's an older version? I just checked and it seems the new ones don't have it.
> Thanks for any info
> View attachment 2643641




I have the silver knot key that is about 3 years old and it is stamped Italy.


----------



## magdalinka

atlcoach said:


> I have the silver knot key that is about 3 years old and it is stamped Italy.


Thank you for the info


----------



## LVoeletters

Really dissapointed in my rubedo necklace, polished it like crazy past week and now somehow it became super tarnished! I've never seen it like that before!


----------



## LovingLV81

LVoeletters said:


> Really dissapointed in my rubedo necklace, polished it like crazy past week and now somehow it became super tarnished! I've never seen it like that before!



The same thing happened to my horse shoe 1837 what the heck .. sorry that happened


----------



## vannarene

Can you polish rubedo like a normal metal like silver? I've never had a rubedo piece so idk but maybe it takes some extra or different TLC?


----------



## LVoeletters

vannarene said:


> Can you polish rubedo like a normal metal like silver? I've never had a rubedo piece so idk but maybe it takes some extra or different TLC?




I literally gave it a super cleaning last weekend.  That's why I'm stunned at what it looks like now it's so bizarre. I wish I listened to my bf and purchased a gold piece instead of the rubedo but I'm obsessed with arrows lol


----------



## Katy Sarah

LovingLV81 said:


> The same thing happened to my horse shoe 1837 what the heck .. sorry that happened


Oh no   I wonder if this is related to the fading of rose gold some people experience.  Copper isn't very stable and tends to oxidise etc.  There is a lot of copper in rubedo and it might not like the ingredients in silver polish.  (You're not meant to use silver polish on gold, IIRC, and rubedo contains some gold too.)




I woulod definitely take your necklace back to Tiffany and see what they have to say.


----------



## twosmallwonders

LVoeletters said:


> I literally gave it a super cleaning last weekend.  That's why I'm stunned at what it looks like now it's so bizarre. I wish I listened to my bf and purchased a gold piece instead of the rubedo but I'm obsessed with arrows lol




Maybe you should take it in ... I have a couple rubedo items and have never had an issue


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I've used my silver polish cloth on a couple of gold pieces with no problems. The rubedo is so pretty it  would be awful if it tarnishes easily. I agree. Take it in and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## mainey34

I just got my first piece of Tiffany jewelry the "Return to Tiffany"  9.25 bracelet. I am so hooked! I absolutely love it! Its my first...but will not be my last!


----------



## Skong578

I love my Tiffany Rubedo bar pendant necklace but sadly due to circumstances, I need to sell it but not sure where to. I've tried ebay but I just kept getting vicious buyers hammering down the value. Any suggestions that is a reliable selling platform?


----------



## brae

Skong578 said:


> I love my Tiffany Rubedo bar pendant necklace but sadly due to circumstances, I need to sell it but not sure where to. I've tried ebay but I just kept getting vicious buyers hammering down the value. Any suggestions that is a reliable selling platform?


Diamondbistro.com


----------



## LVoeletters

twosmallwonders said:


> Maybe you should take it in ... I have a couple rubedo items and have never had an issue



I just don't have the time for another month... I grabbed two pandora polishing cloths and after abusing both it looks somewhat normal but it lost major rosiness.....  I wish I didn't get sucked into the rubedo. I should have bought the sideways key they released around Xmas instead.


----------



## LVoeletters

*Ladies, what is your most favorite or most worn Tiffany piece?*


----------



## MatAllston

LVoeletters said:


> *Ladies, what is your most favorite or most worn Tiffany piece?*




Favorite - Classic solitaire e-ring
Most worn - two DBTY platinum bracelets, I never take them off


----------



## emchhardy

Favorite - YG Knot Key 


Most worn - SS Daisy Key


----------



## etk123

My favorite is my diamond horseshoe pendant, I feel obligated to rotate my pendants so I don't wear it all the time but wish I did!

Aside from wedding ring my Soleste earrings are my most worn&#8230;


----------



## BPC

My favorite is my small pink gold Tiffany lock.
My most worn is my small pink gold Atlas pendant.

Anniversary is coming up in less than a month. I'm obsessed with the Atlas collection  
Decided to get (well DH is getting it) the White gold/diamond bar and possibly the pink gold one as well..  

Unless of course I change my mind in the next week...


----------



## cmars

Hi Ladies, I'm new to this group; I recently discovered Tiffany jewelry and have been obsessing and have been devastated to find I am late to the party and pieces I would love to get my hands on are discontinued...ugh, the story of my life. Anyway, I have gone through this forum and the thread with the Keys and loved looking at all your beautiful jewelry! I hope to join the club soon  Until then, I will live vicariously through all of you...so pleeease keep the pics coming!


----------



## MyDogTink

cmars said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm new to this group; I recently discovered Tiffany jewelry and have been obsessing and have been devastated to find I am late to the party and pieces I would love to get my hands on are discontinued...ugh, the story of my life. Anyway, I have gone through this forum and the thread with the Keys and loved looking at all your beautiful jewelry! I hope to join the club soon  Until then, I will live vicariously through all of you...so pleeease keep the pics coming!




Don't feel bad. I'm also late to the party. I recently became obsessed with the Tiffany's keys. I need to post a picture of the one I just purchased.


----------



## cmars

MyDogTink said:


> Don't feel bad. I'm also late to the party. I recently became obsessed with the Tiffany's keys. I need to post a picture of the one I just purchased.



Me too! I would love to see what you just got! I'm fighting the urge to order the daisy key, I would like my first purchase to be at the store for the full experience. 

I LOVE the garden bee with the gold wings, I guess it's good it's been discontinued since I can't afford it right now anyway.


----------



## ek9977

LVoeletters said:


> *Ladies, what is your most favorite or most worn Tiffany piece?*


Favourite: Victoria earrings
Most worn: Classic solitaire e-ring


----------



## einseine

My favourite: Classic setting solitaire ring.  I just love the setting.  
Most worn: I wear my yellow gold celebration ring & 23-stone dbty bracelet 24/7.


----------



## LVoeletters

ek9977 said:


> Favourite: Victoria earrings
> Most worn: Classic solitaire e-ring



May I ask what size earring you have??? Strongly considering purchasing this!


----------



## LVoeletters

I keep toying with the idea of Victoria earrings and soleste ring/pendant.... Hmm.... What do you guys prefer? Also considering soleste band and swing band but I think the top ones I mentioned are the top contenders.


----------



## MyDogTink

I went to Tiffany's today to get a gift for my cousin (I wish I received gifts like I give). I saw the butterfly pendant. Those rose cut diamonds made me want to lick the glass of the showcase. I need to decide if I want to save for this. Does anyone think this is a good investment?


----------



## MyDogTink

cmars said:


> Me too! I would love to see what you just got! I'm fighting the urge to order the daisy key, I would like my first purchase to be at the store for the full experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the garden bee with the gold wings, I guess it's good it's been discontinued since I can't afford it right now anyway.




Here's a picture. Purchasing at the boutique is a lovely experience. Wasn't is Sweet Home Alabama where they went in to pick out her ring?


----------



## MatAllston

LVoeletters said:


> I keep toying with the idea of Victoria earrings and soleste ring/pendant.... Hmm.... What do you guys prefer? Also considering soleste band and swing band but I think the top ones I mentioned are the top contenders.




Victoria earrings. They are gorgeous.


----------



## LVoeletters

MatAllston said:


> Victoria earrings. They are gorgeous.



My
Only qualm about the Victoria is- they are the most readily available second hand from the other pieces... or does that not matter in your decision meaning should I get something non Victoria and then get the Victoria second hand. I've never purchased somewhere that wasn't a boutique so this would be my first attempt at eBay or an estate jeweler


----------



## MatAllston

LVoeletters said:


> My
> Only qualm about the Victoria is- they are the most readily available second hand from the other pieces... or does that not matter in your decision meaning should I get something non Victoria and then get the Victoria second hand. I've never purchased somewhere that wasn't a boutique so this would be my first attempt at eBay or an estate jeweler




I think you can go the eBay route with the Victoria as long as the seller is a reputable one. The Victoria earrings are on my wish list too. I would like to get them after I get my Victoria pendant.


----------



## LVoeletters

MatAllston said:


> I think you can go the eBay route with the Victoria as long as the seller is a reputable one. The Victoria earrings are on my wish list too. I would like to get them after I get my Victoria pendant.




Would you wear them both at the same time? 

My issue is if I can get the piece from a reputable seller online, I still would be left with the credit lol &#128584; it's a catch 22 dilemma I am facing


----------



## MatAllston

LVoeletters said:


> Would you wear them both at the same time?
> 
> My issue is if I can get the piece from a reputable seller online, I still would be left with the credit lol &#128584; it's a catch 22 dilemma I am facing





You can use the credit towards something else down the road if you decide to get the Victoria through Ebay. When I eventually get the set, I may wear them together as long as they are not the same size ie. small earrings with the medium or large pendant. I know it could be too much but I once saw a petit woman in Tiffany, she was wearing the mini earrings and the mini pendant, they looked amazing on her.


----------



## cmars

MyDogTink said:


> Here's a picture. Purchasing at the boutique is a lovely experience. Wasn't is Sweet Home Alabama where they went in to pick out her ring?
> View attachment 2688470



Ohhh, that is very pretty! 

I plan on going this weekend so I called the store today just to make sure they have the daisy key I want. The SA was really sweet and said she will put one aside for me just to make sure.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Do you guys think the Atlas collection is as classic as the Key collection?


----------



## LovingLV81

I personally don't ... but that is just me I think the keys are timeless and elegant not such a fan of the Atlas it is pretty and all but just doesn't have that classic this is a tiffanys forever piece for me . 





lilmountaingirl said:


> Do you guys think the Atlas collection is as classic as the Key collection?


----------



## MatAllston

lilmountaingirl said:


> Do you guys think the Atlas collection is as classic as the Key collection?





Tiffany Keys introduced in 2009


Atlas introduced in 1995


I personally think the Atlas collection is one of the most iconic Tiffany lines.


----------



## karenjade

Hi guys,

I was hoping you could help me with a quick question. I'm thinking about buying the DBTY necklace in platinum (the one with 3 diamonds of 10 points each). I've looked at it online but not in person. Does it come with a regular spring ring clasp, or a lobster claw clasp?

Thanks in advance!

Karen


----------



## ek9977

LVoeletters said:


> May I ask what size earring you have??? Strongly considering purchasing this!



I ended up getting the medium to "avoid" DSS!
Here are pics of me wearing the small and medium....

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffany-victoria-small-or-medium-839679.html


----------



## LVoeletters

ek9977 said:


> I ended up getting the medium to "avoid" DSS!
> Here are pics of me wearing the small and medium....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffany-victoria-small-or-medium-839679.html




Thanks for this picture!!!!! Looks so fab on you!


----------



## Katy Sarah

lilmountaingirl said:


> Do you guys think the Atlas collection is as classic as the Key collection?


I do think the Atlas pieces have classic appeal.  They are quite unisex-looking and most pieces do resemble the original line which has been around since the 1990s.


One point about the new Atlas pieces is that so many are in rose gold.  Though I love it, I wonder if rose gold will be a little dated in future as it's _everywhere_ now.  All gold colours are classic to an extent but rose won't always be so in vogue.


Anyway I am hoping for the white gold Atlas bracelet but I'll need to save hard


----------



## BPC

lilmountaingirl said:


> Do you guys think the Atlas collection is as classic as the Key collection?



I think so, that's why I'm adding two more pieces from it. 
It's been around longer than the keys and if anything, I think the keys can look more dated (depending on how you wear them), and I own two..lol




Katy Sarah said:


> I do think the Atlas pieces have classic appeal.  They are quite unisex-looking and most pieces do resemble the original line which has been around since the 1990s.
> 
> One point about the new Atlas pieces is that so many are in rose gold.  Though I love it, I wonder if rose gold will be a little dated in future as it's _everywhere_ now.  All gold colours are classic to an extent but rose won't always be so in vogue.
> 
> 
> Anyway I am hoping for the white gold Atlas bracelet but I'll need to save hard



I absolutely agree about the unisex look of this collection. That's one of the reasons I'm so drawn to it. I appreciate the fact that it's not feminine, very streamlined. Love the look.

But I must disagree about the rose gold part. I'm of Russian descent and my grandmothers wedding ring, as well as my moms original are all rose gold. Russian gold in the past (no idea about about now) was always rose in tone. It was never the yellow gold that's so popular in the US.
So I think part of it is where you're from.


----------



## ek9977

LVoeletters said:


> Thanks for this picture!!!!! Looks so fab on you!



Aww thanks....  Do post pics too when you get your pair


----------



## cmars

Does anyone have this pendant?  Thanks

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTA2NFgxMDY0/z/M5EAAMXQ74JTUuRn/$_57.JPG


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm adding two twist heart charms.


----------



## BPC

This isn't jewelry related, but if anyone's interested, this is the box that my Tiffany bag came in.
I was like  when I saw it. Didn't think they made a Blue box this BIG.


----------



## Civies

BPC said:


> This isn't jewelry related, but if anyone's interested, this is the box that my Tiffany bag came in.
> I was like  when I saw it. Didn't think they made a Blue box this BIG.



This box is like every womans dream come true haha


----------



## LovingLV81

Got a addition to my collection today courtesy of my awesome hubby  I was very happy to check these off my wish list .


----------



## EBMIC

BPC said:


> This isn't jewelry related, but if anyone's interested, this is the box that my Tiffany bag came in.
> I was like  when I saw it. Didn't think they made a Blue box this BIG.


Would love to see what's inside the box?!!!!


----------



## BPC

EBMIC said:


> Would love to see what's inside the box?!!!!



Hi-

It's the tote in onyx 
posted the bag here http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ndbag-purchase-d-316617-562.html#post27137851  it's the first post on the page. 

I can't bring myself to get rid of the box..lol..


----------



## EBMIC

BPC said:


> Hi-
> 
> It's the tote in onyx
> posted the bag here http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ndbag-purchase-d-316617-562.html#post27137851  it's the first post on the page.
> 
> I can't bring myself to get rid of the box..lol..




It's beautiful!!! I keep all my boxes too! 
I love all things Tiffany!!!!!


----------



## BPC

EBMIC said:


> It's beautiful!!! I keep all my boxes too!
> I love all things Tiffany!!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## gabz

Does anyone have the 1837 cuff bracelet? I've wanted it forever but am wondering if it falls off easily? Thx


----------



## BreadnGem

LovingLV81 said:


> Got a addition to my collection today courtesy of my awesome hubby  I was very happy to check these off my wish list .




These are so cute. Congrats!


----------



## bagchicky

Does anyone have the wire bangle/bracelet? 
I would like to know if it's holding up and keeping its shape. 
I would like to put a rtt pendant on it.


----------



## LovingLV81

BreadnGem said:


> These are so cute. Congrats!



Thank you  I was so excited when I tried them on I wasn't sure they would look right on me so glad they did !


----------



## eddilicious

Hello fellow Tiffany lovers,
I am hoping to get some advice/opinions on my latest purchase. Lately, I have been kind of obsessed with stacking bracelets and rings, and with rose gold jewellery. In particular I've thought about finding a ring to stack with my rose gold Love ring. I picked up the narrow rose gold Atlas ring (I love the look of 2 Loves together but this one is less expensive and I like how it is a little different). Now I'm second guessing my decision a little. Do you like the look or is it "meh" in which case I would return it and save up (quite a bit more) for the rose gold diamond arrow bracelet (which was the other piece I fell in love with). I've included photos of the two rings stacked and the love ring on its own for comparison purposes. Please excuse the completely unmanicured hands. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Candice0985

eddilicious said:


> Hello fellow Tiffany lovers,
> I am hoping to get some advice/opinions on my latest purchase. Lately, I have been kind of obsessed with stacking bracelets and rings, and with rose gold jewellery. In particular I've thought about finding a ring to stack with my rose gold Love ring. I picked up the narrow rose gold Atlas ring (I love the look of 2 Loves together but this one is less expensive and I like how it is a little different). Now I'm second guessing my decision a little. Do you like the look or is it "meh" in which case I would return it and save up (quite a bit more) for the rose gold diamond arrow bracelet (which was the other piece I fell in love with). I've included photos of the two rings stacked and the love ring on its own for comparison purposes. Please excuse the completely unmanicured hands. Thanks for your input!



I think they go really well together!


----------



## gemlady72

bagchicky said:


> Does anyone have the wire bangle/bracelet?
> I would like to know if it's holding up and keeping its shape.
> I would like to put a rtt pendant on it.




I have the wire bangle. I don't wear it that much, only when I stack it with my mini bead bracelets. But it is a nice sturdy piece. I think you should be fine with the RTT charm on it.


----------



## gemlady72

eddilicious said:


> Hello fellow Tiffany lovers,
> 
> I am hoping to get some advice/opinions on my latest purchase. Lately, I have been kind of obsessed with stacking bracelets and rings, and with rose gold jewellery. In particular I've thought about finding a ring to stack with my rose gold Love ring. I picked up the narrow rose gold Atlas ring (I love the look of 2 Loves together but this one is less expensive and I like how it is a little different). Now I'm second guessing my decision a little. Do you like the look or is it "meh" in which case I would return it and save up (quite a bit more) for the rose gold diamond arrow bracelet (which was the other piece I fell in love with). I've included photos of the two rings stacked and the love ring on its own for comparison purposes. Please excuse the completely unmanicured hands. Thanks for your input!




I like this look a lot!


----------



## bagchicky

gemlady72 said:


> I have the wire bangle. I don't wear it that much, only when I stack it with my mini bead bracelets. But it is a nice sturdy piece. I think you should be fine with the RTT charm on it.



Thank you so much for the reply - I really think I need this piece in my collection hehe


----------



## user_name

Wheres the best place to look for preloved Tiffanys other than ebay, poshmark and CL? I of course would love to buy directly but Im looking for the pink cupcake charm which sadly has been retired. 
Many thanks!
(sorry if this is already posted/answered somewhere)


----------



## eddilicious

Candice0985 said:


> I think they go really well together!





gemlady72 said:


> I like this look a lot!



Thanks for your input ladies


----------



## LVoeletters

eddilicious said:


> Hello fellow Tiffany lovers,
> I am hoping to get some advice/opinions on my latest purchase. Lately, I have been kind of obsessed with stacking bracelets and rings, and with rose gold jewellery. In particular I've thought about finding a ring to stack with my rose gold Love ring. I picked up the narrow rose gold Atlas ring (I love the look of 2 Loves together but this one is less expensive and I like how it is a little different). Now I'm second guessing my decision a little. Do you like the look or is it "meh" in which case I would return it and save up (quite a bit more) for the rose gold diamond arrow bracelet (which was the other piece I fell in love with). I've included photos of the two rings stacked and the love ring on its own for comparison purposes. Please excuse the completely unmanicured hands. Thanks for your input!


I like this a lot but if it came betwen the two I would say go for the arrow bracelet


----------



## Mellypink

Hello,
I posted this on the authenticate thread but I'm not sure if maybe I should have posted here. I was wondering if anyone that has the return to Tiffany silver dangle hearts ring can confirm that there is just the Tiffany stamp on the inside side of the ring and no stamp on the back of the hearts? I'm asking since I purchased this ring preloved on ebay. Thank you so much in advance for any help or opinions.


----------



## eddilicious

LVoeletters said:


> I like this a lot but if it came betwen the two I would say go for the arrow bracelet



Thanks for your input, LVoeletters. 
Unfortunately, for me it's rarely a question of one or other but rather which one do I buy now and which do I save up for later 

I've been stacking rings (and dainty bracelets) a lot lately and when I look at my Love ring I feel like there's something missing - if that makes sense. However, I haven't found anything to really layer with it and when I saw the Atlas ring I thought "hmm". But then I second-guessed myself about whether the look achieved was really worth it. I knew I could count on TPFers for an honest answer

P.S. You have a gorgeous collection.


----------



## LVoeletters

eddilicious said:


> Thanks for your input, LVoeletters.
> Unfortunately, for me it's rarely a question of one or other but rather which one do I buy now and which do I save up for later
> 
> I've been stacking rings (and dainty bracelets) a lot lately and when I look at my Love ring I feel like there's something missing - if that makes sense. However, I haven't found anything to really layer with it and when I saw the Atlas ring I thought "hmm". But then I second-guessed myself about whether the look achieved was really worth it. I knew I could count on TPFers for an honest answer
> 
> P.S. You have a gorgeous collection.


 in that case keep it and enjoy it! its a cool look! i might copy you one day! (first need to get love ring... trying to wait for an occasion and I am running out of patience!) and thank you that is very kind of you to say! I look forward to a future group pic of the two rings and the bracelet! The cool thing as well about the two rings you picked is one day if you wanted to add variety- throw in a simple eternity band- instant bling and a stack that is all your own! Wear in good health


----------



## user_name

Quick question... Do the drawstring storage pouches come in different sizes or did T&Co start making them larger? I just bought a non-sterling silver piece preloved and it came in a bigger pouch. Then I also saw this pic of pouches on another site
https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...e3c66c7f047259/m_53f3ef3c88e3c66c7f04725c.jpg
Still going to get my piece authenticated at a local jeweler, T&Co is 3 hrs away : [ , but does anyone have any idea about pouch sizes?


----------



## coachazgirl22

user_name said:


> Quick question... Do the drawstring storage pouches come in different sizes or did T&Co start making them larger? I just bought a non-sterling silver piece preloved and it came in a bigger pouch. Then I also saw this pic of pouches on another site
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...e3c66c7f047259/m_53f3ef3c88e3c66c7f04725c.jpg
> Still going to get my piece authenticated at a local jeweler, T&Co is 3 hrs away : [ , but does anyone have any idea about pouch sizes?




They come in different sizes depending on the piece. Hope that helps.


----------



## purplepoodles

BPC said:


> This isn't jewelry related, but if anyone's interested, this is the box that my Tiffany bag came in.
> 
> I was like  when I saw it. Didn't think they made a Blue box this BIG.




Haha! Been looking at Tiffany purses and didn't even consider the big blue box! You purse is beautiful but the box beyond fabulous. 

Always keep designer boxes the item stores better and designer boxes are so much better made than random storage boxes from a housewares store.


----------



## diane278

purplepoodles said:


> Haha! Been looking at Tiffany purses and didn't even consider the big blue box! You purse is beautiful but the box beyond fabulous.
> 
> Always keep designer boxes the item stores better and designer boxes are so much better made than random storage boxes from a housewares store.


I have purchased tiffany bags also. Recently I purchased the Jittney tote to store things in. Not only do bags come in huge boxes, but they come in huge TCO bags inside those boxes. The flannel bag holding the tote was about the size of a pillow case. 
Even the small leather goods I have purchased for gifts have come packaged in both the bags and boxes. It makes for such a nice presentation. Even a simple cosmetic bag looks special in that packaging.


----------



## diane278

This photo is of the Jitney bag and box and the medium cosmetic case with its bag and box. The large flannel bag is draped over a pillow case. It covers all but about an inch of the pillow to give you an idea of the size of it. The packaging (flannel bag) is almost a gift in itself, especially when it holds a small leather goods item....it's unexpected.


----------



## Catbert16

I have been in love with the Tiffany Victoria collection ever since I first laid eyes on it 10 years ago. My amazing fiancé completely shocked me in March with a beautiful proposal and the ring of my dreams (found at an estate sale!). Last week he surprised me again with the Victoria cluster earrings to match!  We are getting married in about a month and this is my wedding bling!!


----------



## Catbert16

Earrings


----------



## RosiePink

Does anybody have any tips on keeping the dbty forward? I find that the clasp is heavier than the stone and the clasp falls as low as it can and the diamond ends up around my neck like a choker. It can be frustrating and I feel like I might accidentally break it because I pull it forward so often


----------



## Jesssh

Hi everyone! I'm thinking about getting these elsa peretti teardrop earrings:

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=15838728

Does anyone have them? What do you think of these? Would they be easy to put on? Is the price appropriate?

I probably won't get to see them IRL before ordering. The SA said they were solid gold, about an inch long and 1/4 inch wide at the base. They sound like they are perfect for what I want. I have a similar style in "gold-tone" and they are beautiful, but the finish is rubbing off and I should invest in a lifetime pair of earrings like this.


----------



## MatAllston

Catbert16 said:


> Earrings




Love both the ring and the earrings. I have been in love with this collection since it came out in 1997. I can't wait to own one. I got too distracted with getting other Tiffany fine jewelry pieces and kept putting this collection on the back burner.


----------



## Catbert16

Thank you and I know what you mean - I always thought that maybe one day I'd purchase the Victoria ring and then they discontinued the style in 2006. Needless to say I was shocked that DF found one. Of course now T&Co has come out with Victoria hoop earrings and an eternity band that are tdf. Sigh.....


----------



## brae

Catbert16 said:


> I have been in love with the Tiffany Victoria collection ever since I first laid eyes on it 10 years ago. My amazing fiancé completely shocked me in March with a beautiful proposal and the ring of my dreams (found at an estate sale!). Last week he surprised me again with the Victoria cluster earrings to match!  We are getting married in about a month and this is my wedding bling!!


Awww that is so awesome. Congratulations! Everything is beautiful.


----------



## IceAngel

I'd like to ask a question of anyone who has the blue enamel heart tag. How does the enamel wear? Does it scratch up easily? I can't decide between it or the regular silver heart tag for my toggle link bracelet. This will help me make my decision. Thanks.


----------



## atlcoach

IceAngel said:


> I'd like to ask a question of anyone who has the blue enamel heart tag. How does the enamel wear? Does it scratch up easily? I can't decide between it or the regular silver heart tag for my toggle link bracelet. This will help me make my decision. Thanks.




I have it. Mine has held up very well.


----------



## Catbert16

brae said:


> Awww that is so awesome. Congratulations! Everything is beautiful.



Thank you so much everyone for sharing my joy. . Love my fellow TPFers!!


----------



## diane278

Jesssh said:


> Hi everyone! I'm thinking about getting these elsa peretti teardrop earrings:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=15838728
> 
> Does anyone have them? What do you think of these? Would they be easy to put on? Is the price appropriate?
> 
> I probably won't get to see them IRL before ordering. The SA said they were solid gold, about an inch long and 1/4 inch wide at the base. They sound like they are perfect for what I want. I have a similar style in "gold-tone" and they are beautiful, but the finish is rubbing off and I should invest in a lifetime pair of earrings like this.


I have those earrings in sterling. I love them but I had to learn about how to put them in.  They required my directing the points at a particular angle to insert them through my ear lobes. Once in, they are gorgeous.


----------



## IceAngel

atlcoach said:


> I have it. Mine has held up very well.


 
This is great to know as I'm leaning toward the blue. Thank you.


----------



## Jesssh

diane278 said:


> I have those earrings in sterling. I love them but I had to learn about how to put them in.  They required my directing the points at a particular angle to insert them through my ear lobes. Once in, they are gorgeous.



Thanks!


----------



## LVoeletters

Just got a DBTY.... How much space should you leave to layer with another necklace?


----------



## MyDogTink

LVoeletters said:


> Just got a DBTY.... How much space should you leave to layer with another necklace?




I think it depends on the neckline of your shirt.


----------



## LVoeletters

MyDogTink said:


> I think it depends on the neckline of your shirt.




Ah good point, maybe I will play with my v necks this week to best choose the length!


----------



## LVoeletters

Has anyone been able to get the loop link on tiffany charms replaced? I know it's to be attached on the bracelet but as I've outgrown this I have charms sitting unused but feel like it looks weird on a thin necklace. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## gemlady72

LVoeletters said:


> Has anyone been able to get the loop link on tiffany charms replaced? I know it's to be attached on the bracelet but as I've outgrown this I have charms sitting unused but feel like it looks weird on a thin necklace. Does anyone else feel this way?




What do you want to do with the charms then?


----------



## ILoveC

Has anyone purchased the T bracelet?


----------



## atlcoach

ILoveC said:


> Has anyone purchased the T bracelet?




I just ordered the link bracelet. It will be in next week. So excited!


----------



## diane278

ILoveC said:


> Has anyone purchased the T bracelet?


I didn't buy any, but this afternoon I tried on the T bracelets. The thin ones have a invisible flexible wire in them that allows you to twist them and put them on as you would put a cuff on. I don't know how else to describe it. They looked very delicate and pretty.


----------



## LVoeletters

gemlady72 said:


> What do you want to do with the charms then?




I guess I'll have to sell them. I just bought another Tiffany piece..... I was supposed to be expressly BANNED after the DBTY and finding one cheap stud ! So I told myself I need to list at least three of then by next week. I would ideally like them to replace the loop with something smaller... I don't want the attachment to be the focus I want the charm to be. I would love if they could transform my Paloma dove charm into the charm that has the loop behind the charm so it floats on the chain. I hate doing eBay but u really need to start! Even my LV I've been saying for two years I would get around to selling unused stuff!


----------



## Sweetieface

I just bought two of my very first tiffany's on Thursday in toronto at the Tiffany store on bloor street. The ELSA PERETTI bean necklace in 9mm and the classic bead bracelet 10mm sterling silver. Today i was testing the magnet theory on them n the bean necklace clasp sticks to the magnet. Im shocked! I cant believe it! i know if its sterling silver its not supposed to stick to the magnet.  So mine isnt sterling silver like it claims to be? the clasp says 925 on it. Can someone who has the same necklace test  yours out and confirm if urs sticks to the magnet (the top part where the clasp is and see if it sticks to the magnet?) ?


----------



## amjac2wm

ILoveC said:


> Has anyone purchased the T bracelet?




I purchased the rose gold narrow wire bracelet on Thursday. It delicate looking, but I think it will hold up well.


----------



## Sssy

IceAngel said:


> I'd like to ask a question of anyone who has the blue enamel heart tag. How does the enamel wear? Does it scratch up easily? I can't decide between it or the regular silver heart tag for my toggle link bracelet. This will help me make my decision. Thanks.



Enamel is lovely, but I'm unlucky one- my enamel heart has fallen off !!! It happened few weeks after it was cleaned by Tiffany, so I blame them  I'm so angry that I even don't want to speak to them about it. And as a revenge I decided not to buy from them any more  So far I kept my promise- my poor DH had to return ring he bought for me ( but I'm better off- I got Bvlgari instead  )
Maybe one day I will fix it, but for now it's sitting in its box.


----------



## LVoeletters

atlcoach said:


> I just ordered the link bracelet. It will be in next week. So excited!




Yay excited for you!


----------



## Jesssh

Sweetieface said:


> I just bought two of my very first tiffany's on Thursday in toronto at the Tiffany store on bloor street. The ELSA PERETTI bean necklace in 9mm and the classic bead bracelet 10mm sterling silver. Today i was testing the magnet theory on them n the bean necklace clasp sticks to the magnet. Im shocked! I cant believe it! i know if its sterling silver its not supposed to stick to the magnet.  So mine isnt sterling silver like it claims to be? the clasp says 925 on it. Can someone who has the same necklace test  yours out and confirm if urs sticks to the magnet (the top part where the clasp is and see if it sticks to the magnet?) ?



I took one of my old (non-Tiffany) pendants into another jeweler for repair and asked the same question. I believe she said if it is attracted to the magnet, that doesn't necessarily mean it's not sterling silver. She looks for the stamp.



atlcoach said:


> I just ordered the link bracelet. It will be in next week. So excited!



I LOVE the T link bracelets! Did you get the big one? They are both beautiful!


----------



## ashleyroe

i bought the cat island pearl necklace a few months ago, let me tell you it's not lavender like the picture shows. it's a mauve-orange color. still pretty! but not what i was expecting.


----------



## LVoeletters

ashleyroe said:


> i bought the cat island pearl necklace a few months ago, let me tell you it's not lavender like the picture shows. it's a mauve-orange color. still pretty! but not what i was expecting.




Wow I've never seen that color of a pearl before, can you post pics ?


----------



## atlcoach

Jesssh said:


> I took one of my old (non-Tiffany) pendants into another jeweler for repair and asked the same question. I believe she said if it is attracted to the magnet, that doesn't necessarily mean it's not sterling silver. She looks for the stamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the T link bracelets! Did you get the big one? They are both beautiful!




I got the smaller silver version. I like to layer my bracelets and the larger one felt too big on me. I'll post some pictures when it comes in.


----------



## atlcoach

LVoeletters said:


> Yay excited for you!




Thank you!! If you want to sell some Tiffany and LV, try Tradesy. I've had good luck selling there. They take a 9% commission and you have to pay the PayPal fees, so it averages out to about 13% total. Their customer service has been great to me also. I ordered some Tiffany earrings that were damaged in shipping and they paid to have Tiffany repair them.


----------



## IceAngel

Sssy said:


> Enamel is lovely, but I'm unlucky one- my enamel heart has fallen off !!! It happened few weeks after it was cleaned by Tiffany, so I blame them  I'm so angry that I even don't want to speak to them about it. And as a revenge I decided not to buy from them any more  So far I kept my promise- my poor DH had to return ring he bought for me ( but I'm better off- I got Bvlgari instead  )
> Maybe one day I will fix it, but for now it's sitting in its box.



Sorry about yours. When I got mine recently, the SA did tell me to not get the enamel wet because it could make it peel off. I'm pretty meticulous about that stuff, so far so good.


----------



## ILoveC

Is anyone worried that the t bracket in gold might snap? I mean the medium width one.


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone know how much replacement earring backs are?


----------



## LVoeletters

Has anyone seen the gold Tiffany Olympian Artemis "courage" charm anywhere? Been hunting it for a couple of years with no headway and I'm just starting to learn how to find estate items and such. Thanks!


----------



## Sssy

IceAngel said:


> Sorry about yours. When I got mine recently, the SA did tell me to not get the enamel wet because it could make it peel off. I'm pretty meticulous about that stuff, so far so good.



Thank you very much for a tip. I had no idea I shouldn't get it wet. It may explain a lot . It's a shame the SA didn't mention it to me. 
Thank you again


----------



## diane278

LVoeletters said:


> Has anyone seen the gold Tiffany Olympian Artemis "courage" charm anywhere? Been hunting it for a couple of years with no headway and I'm just starting to learn how to find estate items and such. Thanks!


There are two on eBay now. Type in the entire name like you did here and two should pop up. I just did it.


----------



## darkangel07760

I just recently got a new job, and for a present for myself I got the cherub charm!  I have it on a Tiffany chain, it is so cute I love it as a pendant!


----------



## LVoeletters

diane278 said:


> There are two on eBay now. Type in the entire name like you did here and two should pop up. I just did it.




I see only silver, am I not putting the keyword in correctly? I have 3 silver charms which I'll sell, but wanted to make sure I found the gold Artemis charm before I let go of the silver. I really wish I went through my gold phase back then..........


----------



## LVoeletters

darkangel07760 said:


> I just recently got a new job, and for a present for myself I got the cherub charm!  I have it on a Tiffany chain, it is so cute I love it as a pendant!




Is it gold or silver? Congrats!!!!!

I have three of the Olympian charms, courage, friendship, and beauty. But I prefer courage the most and wanted to find the counterpart in gold to replace in my collection. I personally love it on my oval chain. Congrats on your new job!!


----------



## diane278

LVoeletters said:


> I see only silver, am I not putting the keyword in correctly? I have 3 silver charms which I'll sell, but wanted to make sure I found the gold Artemis charm before I let go of the silver. I really wish I went through my gold phase back then..........



I'm sorry. I didn't realize you were looking for gold.


----------



## LVoeletters

diane278 said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't realize you were looking for gold.




It's ok I appreciate you looking for me! Unfortunately I have yet to see gold in a couple of years. I don't know enough about what estate jewelers regularly have Tiffany's but I'm starting to do research.


----------



## darkangel07760

LVoeletters said:


> Is it gold or silver? Congrats!!!!!
> 
> I have three of the Olympian charms, courage, friendship, and beauty. But I prefer courage the most and wanted to find the counterpart in gold to replace in my collection. I personally love it on my oval chain. Congrats on your new job!!



Thanks!  I got it in silver, but when I get the BIG promotion (whenever that is, haha) I will pick it up in gold! Woo!


----------



## ashleyroe

LVoeletters said:


> Wow I've never seen that color of a pearl before, can you post pics ?



yeah i'll get some for you!


----------



## KPKITTY

just got some pink tiffanys &#128522;


----------



## AmorNChanel

September 21 is a price increase according to a Tiffany SA today.


----------



## bagreedy

Hello, I just purchased a teardrop necklace from eBay and wanted to see if anyone can help me figure out if it's real. I took it into Tiffany's and they cleaned it for me. Is that good enough?


----------



## diane278

bagreedy said:


> Hello, I just purchased a teardrop necklace from eBay and wanted to see if anyone can help me figure out if it's real. I took it into Tiffany's and they cleaned it for me. Is that good enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743903


I'd hope that they would know if it's "real" but it's possible that no one looked at it closely or is not experienced enough to know. The engraving looks that on my teardrop earrings, but I am not an expert. You might ask Tiffany's for an appraisal for insurance purposes. That would probably ensure that an expert looks at it. The appraisal would also be good to have in case of theft or loss. Just an idea.....


----------



## cung

My Tiffany family, all in platinum, from left to right:
solitaire necklace, victoria necklace
ribbon ring, solitaire ring,  victoria earrings, soleste earrings


----------



## cung

Opps, forgot to attach pic


----------



## bagreedy

diane278 said:


> I'd hope that they would know if it's "real" but it's possible that no one looked at it closely or is not experienced enough to know. The engraving looks that on my teardrop earrings, but I am not an expert. You might ask Tiffany's for an appraisal for insurance purposes. That would probably ensure that an expert looks at it. The appraisal would also be good to have in case of theft or loss. Just an idea.....




Diane, Thank you! That is my concern that no one looked at it closely enough. I think I read somewhere that Toffany stopped doing appraisals if The person bringing the jewelry is not the original owner. Also, r u saying that the engraving looks like the one on ur earrings?


----------



## LVoeletters

cung said:


> Opps, forgot to attach pic




STUNNING! Truly classic jaw breaking pieces!


----------



## Metrowestmama

bagreedy said:


> Diane, Thank you! That is my concern that no one looked at it closely enough. I think I read somewhere that Toffany stopped doing appraisals if The person bringing the jewelry is not the original owner. Also, r u saying that the engraving looks like the one on ur earrings?



I found out today that they do appraisals. Costs $150 for pieces under $10,000. Not sure about just simple authentication.


----------



## bagreedy

Metrowestmama said:


> I found out today that they do appraisals. Costs $150 for pieces under $10,000. Not sure about just simple authentication.




Thank you! I just called the store and they told me they can look and compare the piece with their store pieces and give me an idea of whether it's a genuine T&Co item. I took a few more pics of the engraving. What's throwing me off is the A is engraved heavier than the rest of the letters. The 2nd thing that I am thinking might be a caution flag is that there is oj engraving for the country of origin for the gold. My duty has 'Spain' on it.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Hello. Tiffany newbie here.  I am looking for a delicate bracelet to stack or a delicate necklace to wear. I saw the Tiffany platinum diamond heart bracelet but really wanted something in yellow or rose gold and the store did not have the rose gold version in the arrow or heart. SA said the platinum is classier but...

Does anyone have the Tiffany heart bracelet or necklace in platinum or rose gold? Does it wear well?  Thanks. Here's a pic of the heart I am considering.


----------



## diane278

bagreedy said:


> Diane, Thank you! That is my concern that no one looked at it closely enough. I think I read somewhere that Toffany stopped doing appraisals if The person bringing the jewelry is not the original owner. Also, r u saying that the engraving looks like the one on ur earrings?


Yes. I have a lot Elsa Peretti pieces and it could have Spain engraved on it. Take it in and let them look at it. I know it's unnerving to wonder about it. It's really difficult to see things this small clearly in photos.


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have Tiffany akoya pearls? Do you have pictures? Do you notice the difference in luster between that and freshwater?


----------



## diane278

bagreedy said:


> Hello, I just purchased a teardrop necklace from eBay and wanted to see if anyone can help me figure out if it's real. I took it into Tiffany's and they cleaned it for me. Is that good enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743903



I dug out a bottle pendant. These photos may not be clear enough (iPad). (The pendant was purchased at a TCO store.) Hope this helps.


----------



## bagreedy

diane278 said:


> I dug out a bottle pendant. These photos may not be clear enough (iPad). (The pendant was purchased at a TCO store.) Hope this helps.




Thank you, that's awfully sweet of you. The engraving looks very similar to mine except, I don't have any engraving for the country. My other Tiffany pieces r new from the store and it seems like their technology for engraving these pieces has become more sophisticated(if that makes sense)


----------



## diane278

bagreedy said:


> Thank you, that's awfully sweet of you. The engraving looks very similar to mine except, I don't have any engraving for the country. My other Tiffany pieces r new from the store and it seems like their technology for engraving these pieces has become more sophisticated(if that makes sense)


Yes, things do change over the years. I have seen variations on engravings. Did the seller have a good rating?


----------



## grace04

I am wondering if anyone besides me has been having trouble with the Tiffany website.  When I click on something to look at it, the site freezes up and I get an "aw, snap" message.  Just me?


----------



## atlcoach

grace04 said:


> I am wondering if anyone besides me has been having trouble with the Tiffany website.  When I click on something to look at it, the site freezes up and I get an "aw, snap" message.  Just me?




The same thing has been happening to me, too!! I end up clicking the save button and then opening the items from my saved list.


----------



## bagreedy

atlcoach said:


> The same thing has been happening to me, too!! I end up clicking the save button and then opening the items from my saved list.




Chrome browser does that for me. Firefox works fine.


----------



## bagreedy

diane278 said:


> Yes, things do change over the years. I have seen variations on engravings. Did the seller have a good rating?




No, this person had 4 ratings for items 5-25$. None for any high end items. I'm going to Tiffany's tomorrow and get it checked. 
The below picture is of my dbty's engraving and this particular one doesn't have the country marking either. My rose gold one has the marking as "Spain".( these r both in store items)




But, I did a collage to compare side by side your bottle engraving and the teardrop) with your engraving picture and they do look similar. Will know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## uhpharm01

bagreedy said:


> Chrome browser does that for me. Firefox works fine.


thank you

I thought that TIffany was increasing their prices.


----------



## grace04

atlcoach said:


> The same thing has been happening to me, too!! I end up clicking the save button and then opening the items from my saved list.



Good idea - I'll give that a try!  Glad to know it's not just me!


----------



## diane278

bagreedy said:


> No, this person had 4 ratings for items 5-25$. None for any high end items. I'm going to Tiffany's tomorrow and get it checked.
> The below picture is of my dbty's engraving and this particular one doesn't have the country marking either. My rose gold one has the marking as "Spain".( these r both in store items)
> 
> View attachment 2746181
> 
> 
> But, I did a collage to compare side by side your bottle engraving and the teardrop) with your engraving picture and they do look similar. Will know for sure tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2746180


You'll have a answer soon. I imagine you're stressed but it will probably be ok.  If not, you can always file through paypal for resolution.


----------



## LVoeletters

diane278 said:


> You'll have a answer soon. I imagine you're stressed but it will probably be ok.  If not, you can always file through paypal for resolution.




How do you go about authenticating items at Tiffany? Do you just ask?


----------



## Dany_37

LVoeletters said:


> How do you go about authenticating items at Tiffany? Do you just ask?


 
Great question because I see a Tiffany & Co Cuff bracelet I want to purchase on eBay but not sure of authenticity.


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have pictures with wearing both their Victoria and DBTY together? Wondering what it would look like if I wore Victoria studs and my DBTY


----------



## LVoeletters

LVoeletters said:


> How do you go about authenticating items at Tiffany? Do you just ask?




Bumping this


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Bumping this



you have to put them in for cleaning, if they clean them they're authentic, if not they'll let you know!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> you have to put them in for cleaning, if they clean them they're authentic, if not they'll let you know!




Oh perfect- the full cleaning or the steam cleaning in store?


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Oh perfect- the full cleaning or the steam cleaning in store?



I think just the steam cleaning, they'll inspect it before steaming it!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> I think just the steam cleaning, they'll inspect it before steaming it!




Great thanks, Candice!


----------



## etk123

I ran into Tiff's for an ink refill for my purse pen yesterday, my SA sent me back to customer service.I thought I had to order it but the girl took my pen in the back for a few minutes and brought it out with the new ink already in, no charge. Can't beat that!


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> I ran into Tiff's for an ink refill for my purse pen yesterday, my SA sent me back to customer service.I thought I had to order it but the girl took my pen in the back for a few minutes and brought it out with the new ink already in, no charge. Can't beat that!




Wow! Which purse pen do have? I had one long ago, loaned it out rather stupidly and never received it back. &#128584;


----------



## chicinthecity777

Has anybody bought anything from their T collection? Would love to see some mod shots! TIA!


----------



## IceAngel

That's great service, etk123!

I had a charm attached to my bracelet with the old spring clasp and I removed it one day and lost the spring ring to it so I can't re-attach it now, so I've been waiting for my store to get in the new small clasping jump rings and its been weeks and they're still on backorder, so I called customer service today expecting to order a replacement. They're $20. First, they said they'll give me free shipping and then they just said they'll send it to me complimentary because I've been waiting so long for my store to get them in stock. 

Its a small gesture, but sometimes small gestures speak volumes.


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> Wow! Which purse pen do have? I had one long ago, loaned it out rather stupidly and never received it back. &#128584;



The little blue one.a few months ago I took it out of my bag for my daughter's friend to use as we were checking off a shopping list at Target, realized later I didn't have it, and figured it was gone.a few weeks later we saw the friend again and sure enough she had my pen for me! Good girl.


----------



## Needhelp1234

Hello there, I was wondering if someone could identify the following earrings.  Apparently they were from some designer collection from a few years back?







Thanks!


----------



## MatAllston

Needhelp1234 said:


> Hello there, I was wondering if someone could identify the following earrings.  Apparently they were from some designer collection from a few years back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


It is from the Frank Gehry collection which has been discontinued.


----------



## anniepersian

Hi! does anyone one own the XXL return to tiffany pendant in gold?? I saw it a few years ago, but at around £800 it was too expensive for me 

I am still Obsessed about one day owning one, do you think they will make them again??

I have one but in small in gold, which I love-But that big one...... 

I also have 2 of the XXL bracelet in silver...


I have NEVER seen anyone wearing this piece-online or in person!

Someone must have one! lol


----------



## brae

I thought you guys would appreciate this...

I put my RTT silver earrings in a Tiffany pouch while I was at school. The next day I realized it was gone. I searched everywhere I could think of and settled on the idea it was probably stolen. 

Two days later I see my pouch sitting on a family member's bed... in my dog's favorite window look-out spot. The pouch was dirty and clearly had been drug around the house and possibly taken outside. 

They were stolen... by my dog. Haha. I am so happy I have them back!


----------



## etk123

So my 18k white gold clasping link bracelet fell off...I felt it and heard it, picked it right up. I have found that sometimes when I'm putting on a long sleeve top the edge of the cuff/sleeve can slide into the clasp part. Twice it's just been stuck on my shirt. So I will be double checking when I change my top from now on! Still love  it though!


----------



## uhpharm01

brae said:


> I thought you guys would appreciate this...
> 
> I put my RTT silver earrings in a Tiffany pouch while I was at school. The next day I realized it was gone. I searched everywhere I could think of and settled on the idea it was probably stolen.
> 
> Two days later I see my pouch sitting on a family member's bed... in my dog's favorite window look-out spot. The pouch was dirty and clearly had been drug around the house and possibly taken outside.
> 
> They were stolen... by my dog. Haha. I am so happy I have them back!



Lol


----------



## uhpharm01

etk123 said:


> So my 18k white gold clasping link bracelet fell off...I felt it and heard it, picked it right up. I have found that sometimes when I'm putting on a long sleeve top the edge of the cuff/sleeve can slide into the clasp part. Twice it's just been stuck on my shirt. So I will be double checking when I change my top from now on! Still love  it though!


Sorry to heard about your trouble. 
How long have you had this clasping link bracelet?!


----------



## etk123

uhpharm01 said:


> Sorry to heard about your trouble.
> How long have you had this clasping link bracelet?!



Thank you. I think I've had it a bit over six months, worn almost continually.


----------



## uhpharm01

etk123 said:


> Thank you. I think I've had it a bit over six months, worn almost continually.



Thanks. Maybe you can call Tiffany and have them service your bracelet. Maybe the links are a little stretched out. IMHO. 
Good luck!!!


----------



## etk123

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks. Maybe you can call Tiffany and have them service your bracelet. Maybe the links are a little stretched out. IMHO.
> Good luck!!!



That's a good idea, I'll have customer service take a look at it.


----------



## Mrsjones84

LVoeletters said:


> Just got a DBTY.... How much space should you leave to layer with another necklace?



Do you all worry about your SS DBTY scratching when you layer? I would love to layer with an SS initial necklace and my SS oval Tiffany key, but I would hate to damage any of the chains, esp. the DBTY. All three chains are very similar and delicate. Or am I just worrying too much?


----------



## cung

Anyone here has experience with la posette replacement at Tiffany? I have lost one of my soleste earrings' back and don't know how to do with them. Now I am nowhere near a tiffany boutique but 3h international flight, so kind of stuck. Nobody here has seen or known this kind of backing too.

Does tiffany sell 1 backing to replace the lost one? I am perfectionist and the fact that I could only wear my tiffany soleste with plastic backs drive me nuts... Help please


----------



## purseinsanity

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Has anybody bought anything from their T collection? Would love to see some mod shots! TIA!



Hi hon!  Here you go:


----------



## etk123

purseinsanity said:


> Hi hon!  Here you go:



Beyond beautiful! Everything!!! And your diamond band is amazing!


----------



## purseinsanity

etk123 said:


> Beyond beautiful! Everything!!! And your diamond band is amazing!



  Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

etk123 said:


> So my 18k white gold clasping link bracelet fell off...I felt it and heard it, picked it right up. I have found that sometimes when I'm putting on a long sleeve top the edge of the cuff/sleeve can slide into the clasp part. Twice it's just been stuck on my shirt. So I will be double checking when I change my top from now on! Still love  it though!



In addition,  I recently purchased two charms from Tiffany and I called Their customer device number to ask about having them permantly attached to a bracelet. They were quick to recommend the clasping link bracelet. This happened to me by three different Tiffany employees. Mmm.... But I'm not so sure about this item. I've been told of the way the attach the charms to clasping link braceket. But I'll still not so sure about it method either. I'm still concern about the charms or the bracelet falls off of my wrist.


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> Hi hon!  Here you go:


Beautiful collection.  Please don't take this the wrong way. But I need a job where you work asap so. that I can also afford all of these beautiful items. 
Have a great evening.


----------



## chicinthecity777

purseinsanity said:


> Hi hon!  Here you go:



So so beautiful my dear! Would you please tell me the specs of the two T bracelets in the first photo? And agree your diamond band is stunning!


----------



## LVoeletters

cung said:


> Anyone here has experience with la posette replacement at Tiffany? I have lost one of my soleste earrings' back and don't know how to do with them. Now I am nowhere near a tiffany boutique but 3h international flight, so kind of stuck. Nobody here has seen or known this kind of backing too.
> 
> Does tiffany sell 1 backing to replace the lost one? I am perfectionist and the fact that I could only wear my tiffany soleste with plastic backs drive me nuts... Help please




You can order one single one from Tiffany's. I would call the customer service number.


----------



## cung

LVoeletters said:


> You can order one single one from Tiffany's. I would call the customer service number.



I tried but with the time difference I always be asked to call back in working hours. I emailed them a couple days ago and not yet get the response. There's no tiffany store in my country so I am kind of stuck with the e-boutique


----------



## purseinsanity

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So so beautiful my dear! Would you please tell me the specs of the two T bracelets in the first photo? And agree your diamond band is stunning!



Thank you!  

The thinner one is the medium size white gold bracelet with diamonds.  The larger one is the large size SS.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Lands

Hello everybody&#128149;
I'm trying to choose between the Tiffany bead and T- bracelet please share your opinions- thank you so much.


----------



## Mcandy

I like the bead bracelet better..its prettier and i think it has more weight than the bangle...


----------



## BPC

Depends on the look you're going for. The beads and heart tag give it a young vibe. Reminds me of the silver pieces that I associate with teens. I know I shouldn't, but I do.  

The T bracelet is more sophisticated, and I think would stack better.


----------



## Candice0985

Lands said:


> Hello everybody&#128149;
> I'm trying to choose between the Tiffany bead and T- bracelet please share your opinions- thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787187
> View attachment 2787189



T bracelet, i think it's more modern and sophisticated than the bead bracelet. I prefer the bead bracelet without the RTT tag


----------



## Harper Quinn

Hope this is the right thread to post. I got the silver atlas pendant as I recently passed a difficult exam and now can become a senior doctor. I loved its simple yet modern look but I am not 100% on it. I also like the atlas key pendant on others but when I compared it to the round pendant I was underwhelmed by the key. What do you think?


----------



## Kylier

I think it's pretty! Do you have a mod shot?


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kylier said:


> I think it's pretty! Do you have a mod shot?



thanks, i have one but its very blurry, maybe i will take another one


----------



## Junkenpo

Harper Quinn said:


> Hope this is the right thread to post. I got the silver atlas pendant as I recently passed a difficult exam and now can become a senior doctor. I loved its simple yet modern look but I am not 100% on it. I also like the atlas key pendant on others but when I compared it to the round pendant I was underwhelmed by the key. What do you think?



I really like this pendant.  It's just clean, classic, and modern looking. I think it is super appropriate for a doctor!  I can see it easily dressed down for daily life and still matching nicely in formal dress or with the white coat. The keys just don't have that same quality to me. I think they are very pretty, but not quite as "adult" if that makes sense. 

Also.. I love the kitty in your avatar!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Junkenpo said:


> I really like this pendant.  It's just clean, classic, and modern looking. I think it is super appropriate for a doctor!  I can see it easily dressed down for daily life and still matching nicely in formal dress or with the white coat. The keys just don't have that same quality to me. I think they are very pretty, but not quite as "adult" if that makes sense.
> 
> Also.. I love the kitty in your avatar!



Thank you for your very helpful opinion   I agree about the key being very pretty but not that 'adult' - you are so spot on! Yet somehow I am still not 100% about this pendant, it is very modern and clean which I love but lacks an 'edge' if that makes sense. It's nearly there but not quite! Lol!  I am sure the right one is out there, somewhere. the kitty is my ragdoll Juno posing as always


----------



## emchhardy

Harper Quinn - I would return it if you're not 100% on it.  Have you considered the other Atlas pendant (I believe the silver version is like $675US)?  That one may have that edge you're looking for.


----------



## Harper Quinn

emchhardy said:


> Harper Quinn - I would return it if you're not 100% on it.  Have you considered the other Atlas pendant (I believe the silver version is like $675US)?  That one may have that edge you're looking for.



Thanks, I will return it. Had a look at others in the store but nothing. I shall hold out for the *one*!


----------



## cvalier26

Are all items available in every country ? If an item isn't on my country's website can it still be available to order in the stores or by phone ? 
I know some items sometimes temporarily disappear from the website then come back, but I mean those that I've never seen on my country's website but that exist on the US one (or on this forum  )


----------



## Gina123

purseinsanity said:


> Hi hon!  Here you go:


I'm breathless. Beautiful! I love b-bags, they are bright and complimentary. I tend to lean toward muted colors. You inspire me to branch out. &#128522;


----------



## uhpharm01

etk123 said:


> That's a good idea, I'll have customer service take a look at it.



Hi etk123 

Have you had a chance to contact Tiffany about your bracelet? What did they say ?


----------



## Gina123

Got this necklace couple of yrs ago and I think it's call the tuxedo? DH & I were celebrating our anniversary.


----------



## purseinsanity

Gina123 said:


> I'm breathless. Beautiful! I love b-bags, they are bright and complimentary. I tend to lean toward muted colors. You inspire me to branch out. &#128522;



Thank you!  You just made my day


----------



## **Chanel**

purseinsanity said:


> Hi hon!  Here you go:



This is beautiful dear, especially love the second combo. Not sure, but don't you have the Love bracelet as well? If you do and if it's not too much trouble, would you mind posting a pic of the Love and thinner medium Tiffany T bracelet together? The diamond version has crossed my mind but not sure yet as I have some more items on the never ending wishlist as well .



Gina123 said:


> Got this necklace couple of yrs ago and I think it's call the tuxedo? DH & I were celebrating our anniversary.



What a gorgeous necklace and you look stunning, *Gina123*!


----------



## skyqueen

purseinsanity said:


> Hi hon!  Here you go:




Love the whole damn arm!
(And the Birkin, too)


----------



## cvalier26

Has anyone seen these gold cat and dog charms ? Is it just me or do they look slightly strange ? How big are they ?

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...6213+14&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...7742+14&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm getting another charm tomorrow. Yayy


----------



## Gina123

**Chanel** said:


> This is beautiful dear, especially love the second combo. Not sure, but don't you have the Love bracelet as well? If you do and if it's not too much trouble, would you mind posting a pic of the Love and thinner medium Tiffany T bracelet together? The diamond version has crossed my mind but not sure yet as I have some more items on the never ending wishlist as well .
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous necklace and you look stunning, *Gina123*!



Thank you so much.   I don't wear this every day but I do wear my lucida diamond pendant necklace everyday.


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> You can order one single one from Tiffany's. I would call the customer service number.



Hi LVoeletters 
Here's a photo of my ring that I told you about. Btw. Your private message box is full. Which is why I posting this photo here. 
Thanks! For the compliment.


----------



## cmars

cvalier26 said:


> Has anyone seen these gold cat and dog charms ? Is it just me or do they look slightly strange ? How big are they ?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...6213+14&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...7742+14&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=





The cat is a little strange looking...


----------



## cvalier26

cmars said:


> The cat is a little strange looking...


 and the dog's face seems blurry (or maybe it's just the sideways picture), it's a shame because the dog had the potential to be really cute imo


----------



## cmars

cvalier26 said:


> and the dog's face seems blurry (or maybe it's just the sideways picture), it's a shame because the dog had the potential to be really cute imo





LOL, well people must love 'em because they are sold out online!


----------



## Myrkur

We went to the new Tiffany store in Paris opened this Summer, it is absolutely beautiful, you all must visit when you are in Paris!! Also went and try on some engagement rings


----------



## Mrsjones84

I'm thinking about buying a silver bead bracelet... You know, the Tiffany classic. However, I can get the same style bead bracelet from a different jewelry chain for a fraction of the price. Would you consider this a "knock off"? I'd love to hear opinions on this!


----------



## TrinketTattle

Mrsjones84 said:


> I'm thinking about buying a silver bead bracelet... You know, the Tiffany classic. However, I can get the same style bead bracelet from a different jewelry chain for a fraction of the price. Would you consider this a "knock off"? I'd love to hear opinions on this!



Personally, I wouldn't consider that a knock off. Bead bracelets have been around for ages, and the style itself isn't 'original'. So I don't think it's a problem


----------



## uhpharm01

Myrkur said:


> We went to the new Tiffany store in Paris opened this Summer, it is absolutely beautiful, you all must visit when you are in Paris!! Also went and try on some engagement rings




Thanks for the tip.  I'll be sure to stop by the Tiffany when I finally do go to Paris.  While you were at Tiffany Paris store did you see the DBTY with the blue diamond instead of the regular diamond?

thank you


----------



## Myrkur

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks for the tip.  I'll be sure to stop by the Tiffany when I finally do go to Paris.  While you were at Tiffany Paris store did you see the DBTY with the blue diamond instead of the regular diamond?
> 
> thank you



I have not seen it because I didn't specifically looked for it, but I am guessing that they will have it since they have a pretty large stock.


----------



## Candice0985

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks for the tip.  I'll be sure to stop by the Tiffany when I finally do go to Paris.  While you were at Tiffany Paris store did you see the DBTY with the blue diamond instead of the regular diamond?
> 
> thank you



tiffany makes a dbty with a blue diamond? that would be $$$$$!! are you sure it's not the aquamarine or sapphire version?


----------



## uhpharm01

Candice0985 said:


> tiffany makes a dbty with a blue diamond? that would be $$$$$!! are you sure it's not the aquamarine or sapphire version?



You're probably right. It's probably aquamarine or sapphire version.  I read about here somewhere on this forum


----------



## Iluvorangeboxes

Tiffany's does make a blue diamond ring it's incredible !! And yes the price is just as incredible . They had it on there site a one point


----------



## uhpharm01

Iluvorangeboxes said:


> Tiffany's does make a blue diamond ring it's incredible !! And yes the price is just as incredible . They had it on there site a one point



Okay thank you


----------



## purseinsanity

skyqueen said:


> Love the whole damn arm!
> (And the Birkin, too)



Thank you dear *skyqueen*!


----------



## purseinsanity

**Chanel** said:


> This is beautiful dear, especially love the second combo. Not sure, but don't you have the Love bracelet as well? If you do and if it's not too much trouble, would you mind posting a pic of the Love and thinner medium Tiffany T bracelet together? The diamond version has crossed my mind but not sure yet as I have some more items on the never ending wishlist as well .



Yes my dear!  I'll do it for you soon!


----------



## Longchamp

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks for the tip.  I'll be sure to stop by the Tiffany when I finally do go to Paris.  While you were at Tiffany Paris store did you see the DBTY with the blue diamond instead of the regular diamond?
> 
> thank you



Just a friendly FYI from frequent shopper in Paris. I checked out T prices in Paris and even after detaxe, it's less in US.


----------



## uhpharm01

Longchamp said:


> Just a friendly FYI from frequent shopper in Paris. I checked out T prices in Paris and even after detaxe, it's less in US.



Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## alichelsealyn

Anyone have mod pics of the RTT Oval Choker Necklace?


----------



## user_name

Does anyone know anything about the Tiffany & Co Wildlife Conservation Society Collection? I recently saw this posting on ebay and was curious about it. I tried a search but couldn&#8217;t come up with anything. The post refers to there also being a penguin in the collection. I&#8217;ve seen penguins on ebay to but always had the impression they were fakes. I wasn't sure about this charm either... it says it's a beluga but it's clearly an orca. Any info out there? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121526610177?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## marijana

HAY GIRSL some one can tell me is true that coming out new Tiffany charms /limited ...............


----------



## atlcoach

marijana said:


> HAY GIRSL some one can tell me is true that coming out new Tiffany charms /limited ...............




I hope so! That would be great!!


----------



## HauteHookup

user_name said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Tiffany & Co Wildlife Conservation Society Collection? I recently saw this posting on ebay and was curious about it. I tried a search but couldn&#8217;t come up with anything. The post refers to there also being a penguin in the collection. I&#8217;ve seen penguins on ebay to but always had the impression they were fakes. I wasn't sure about this charm either... it says it's a beluga but it's clearly an orca. Any info out there?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121526610177?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Yes there is a collection with the penguin pendant and I have seen whale brooches as well. Just not very common!


----------



## alvida

Tiffany is a very big brand for artificial jewelry accessories and cosmetic products.  I like its products very much. But these products are beyond my reach.


----------



## LVoeletters

Harper Quinn said:


> Hope this is the right thread to post. I got the silver atlas pendant as I recently passed a difficult exam and now can become a senior doctor. I loved its simple yet modern look but I am not 100% on it. I also like the atlas key pendant on others but when I compared it to the round pendant I was underwhelmed by the key. What do you think?




Congrats! Within residency?  Have you looked at the smaller rose gold atlas necklaces? The way songofstyle wears and layers them is both feminine, clean, and edgy!


----------



## Pelagia

I'd like to start a tiffany silver collection. I'm now fond of the heart styles. I'm looking for something that won't scratch easily. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Zojja

I asked this in the chat thread but thought that maybe this is the thread to ask.  I'm allergic to nickel so I stick to silver and platinum for my jewelry.  Obviously what you can buy for one vs the other differs greatly but I'm looking to spend $3kish or less on a bracelet.  I am looking at Tiffany OR any similar styles (clean lines, offers silver or nice simple platinum bracelets).  I don't care for logo type stuff which kind of turns me off on Tiffany (return to tiffany, t&co) but plenty of the styles don't have logos.  I am also not big into hearts.

So besides Tiffany, what other jewelers would you recommend with similar style?  I've checked the two jewelry stores I usually browse but found nothing.  I'm looking for something simple that can be worn out and about as well as in the office.

So far from the Tiffany collection I like the 3 wave bracelet, color by the yard bracelets, somerset link bracelet (I'd have to see this one in person) and 1837 interlocking circles bracelet (logo is small enough that its ok).

So yeah, anyway, I'm just trying to see if there are any other similar jeweler styles that would be comparable to Tiffany that offer silver or platinum in my budget?


----------



## Dawn

Hi everyone! I really want these bead drop earrings earrings & have been stalking the site for months but they are always sold out.  does anyone know where I could find similar style & quality earrings or know if they will be restocked? Thank you!


----------



## Avamom

That is so nice! Would they do that for "life"?


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Gina123 said:


> Got this necklace couple of yrs ago and I think it's call the tuxedo? DH & I were celebrating our anniversary.



So gorgeous!!!  Why didn't I see that before?  You should wear it all of the time


----------



## Zojja

So I got part of my order today, which is the 1837 interlocking circles bracelet.  I was surprised it came in such a large box but then I realized why,  It comes in a large black bracelet case.   I'm going to take pictures when my other items get here but I do really like it


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pelagia said:


> I'd like to start a tiffany silver collection. I'm now fond of the heart styles. I'm looking for something that won't scratch easily. Any suggestions ?



I've recently been gifted a silver bean necklace and a mini bead bracelet by DH. 
Both are wearing well with minimal scratches.
I purchased the 10mm plain bead bracelet in NYC last month. This is also holding up well.  I'm careful with this at work as typing all day. HTH.


----------



## Zojja

So I'm really happy I decided to try tiffany.  I bought the 1837 interlocking circles bracelet in silver as well as the small bone cuff in silver and I also got a silver open heart necklace.    The bone cuff is amazing and not as overwhelming as I feared.  I think the interlocking circles bracelet will be my every day bracelet while I'll wear the cuff once in a while   Also the necklace  has a simple beautify about it.


----------



## charleston-mom

My valentines present!


----------



## ccharms

Does anyone have this Atlas cuff?




I love the look of it, but they didn't have it in stock at my local Tiffany's and the SA seemed reluctant to have one transferred in because he was sirenian would be too big for me. Apparently it's a men's style that's only available in the L/XL size? Your thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## dkgirl503

nice


----------



## Lots love

I just got this does anyone own one too 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 think it's so cool


----------



## shinymagpie

Tiffany & Co bamboo bracelet or ring. It's an amazing design. Bamboo has been a Tiffany & Co feature for decades.


----------



## shinymagpie

charleston-mom said:


> My valentines present!
> View attachment 2898333




Beautiful!


----------



## Lots love

found this piece. I've never seen this before .I think this is very old but very cool looking. I love very old Tiffany piece. You hardly can find them


----------



## Lots love

I though I share my find of the century &#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Blueboxes

Are you sure it's genuine Tiffany&Co ? Not an expert but I am just not sure of the "made in Mexico" or the logo .
It's a nice piece of jewellery though, hope it turns out I am wrong


----------



## Lots love

Blueboxes said:


> Are you sure it's genuine Tiffany&Co ? Not an expert but I am just not sure of the "made in Mexico" or the logo .
> 
> It's a nice piece of jewellery though, hope it turns out I am wrong




I know what your saying they guarantee it to be genuine Tiffany. If  not my money back .so we'll find out I just mail it Tiffany & co and have them look at it .they will probably inspected they,don't touch anybody else's stuff but there .so I decided send to Tiffany's and will see . Even not it isn't it's just such a cool piece either way any good price .l love the   piece so different I think you very much though for support .


----------



## Lots love

Blueboxes said:


> Are you sure it's genuine Tiffany&Co ? Not an expert but I am just not sure of the "made in Mexico" or the logo .
> 
> It's a nice piece of jewellery though, hope it turns out I am wrong




Okay I called Tiffany &Co directly they told me yes it's real . They are making copies of the newest lines .not making copies of the older pieces of Tiffany .Tiffany did make Jewerly in Mexico plus something as old as this piece is 100% real .Which makes sense back then people didn't do things like that . Like they do now . Just wanted to update you. Thank you for your concern


----------



## Christofle

Does anyone have any experience with this type of necklace? 
Is it comfortable? 
I'm guessing you just stretch it open to put it on? Does it deform over time?

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...0210+28&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=


----------



## shinymagpie

Lots love said:


> Okay I called Tiffany &Co directly they told me yes it's real . They are making copies of the newest lines .not making copies of the older pieces of Tiffany .Tiffany did make Jewerly in Mexico plus something as old as this piece is 100% real .Which makes sense back then people didn't do things like that . Like they do now . Just wanted to update you. Thank you for your concern




Thank you for coming back. As you've been told it's genuine. TIFFANY & CO made jewelry in a select range of countries over the years. It's always best to send something in for a polish if you are not sure. TIFFANY & CO will always polish their own products. There is always something to learn about the vintage models in particular. Commentators please be careful of saying something is fake if you are not 100% sure of the marking!


----------



## Blueboxes

Awesome !!!!!! It's gorgeous either way, but just makes it that much more special if it's T&Co


----------



## Lots love

Blueboxes said:


> Awesome !!!!!! It's gorgeous either way, but just makes it that much more special if it's T&Co




Thank you for your kindness . Yes I agree with you on that .I'm excited about its . I'm not excited about the post office it's being in limbo for two days . So today I'll be on the phone with them. It's supposed to be here today I'm so excited I'll post pictures when it arrives . Once again thank you


----------



## diane278

shinymagpie said:


> Thank you for coming back. As you've been told it's genuine. TIFFANY & CO made jewelry in a select range of countries over the years. It's always best to send something in for a polish if you are not sure. TIFFANY & CO will always polish their own products. There is always something to learn about the vintage models in particular. Commentators please be careful of saying something is fake if you are not 100% sure of the marking!


Another thing to remember is that Tiffany occasionally "retires" designs and brings them back yeas later. I am only familiar with the Elsa Peretti designs as that is all I collect. However, in the past, I have been in a panic looking for several designs no longer available only to have them brought back at a later date. Now that they have the new design director, it's anyone's guess if that will continue to be the case. Also, with EP designs, she did some of her initial designs in the 70's for Halston (a fashion designer) prior to signing on with Tiffany's, so there are still some of those around. She did the bone cuff in a bone colored resin (I think it was resin) that I'd love to find. I've only seen photos of it. I may be Elsa's oldest living groupie!


----------



## fashion.fanatic

Hi, can any of you experts help me please? I own several Tiffany charms and one typical 16 inch Chain. Is it worth it to buy additional chains ( for example Oval Link) for stacking etc.? Which one and what lengths would you recommend?


----------



## fashion.fanatic

charleston-mom said:


> My valentines present!
> View attachment 2898333




It's gorgeous!! What a kind present [emoji106]


----------



## fashion.fanatic

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks for the tip.  I'll be sure to stop by the Tiffany when I finally do go to Paris.  While you were at Tiffany Paris store did you see the DBTY with the blue diamond instead of the regular diamond?
> 
> thank you




Hi I went there days after they opened and haven't seen anything like that. Beautiful store though... They had there famous yellow diamond necklace displayed * sigh soooo beautiful


----------



## Purrsey

Hi anyone knows how much is this in SGD? Need to drop hubby some hint. To get from airport for free-tax. Can't call the store now. It's 2am here. Hee.


----------



## Caz71

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2973393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi anyone knows how much is this in SGD? Need to drop hubby some hint. To get from airport for free-tax. Can't call the store now. It's 2am here. Hee.



Is their a website for singapore.


----------



## fashion.fanatic

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2973393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi anyone knows how much is this in SGD? Need to drop hubby some hint. To get from airport for free-tax. Can't call the store now. It's 2am here. Hee.




Hi, is a Tiffany airport store tax free? I phoned at the store in Frankfurt and they denied any discounts...


----------



## Nymf

Does anyone have the inside out diamond hoops?


----------



## Purrsey

fashion.fanatic said:


> Hi, is a Tiffany airport store tax free? I phoned at the store in Frankfurt and they denied any discounts...




Yes, after the immigration at the airport, shopping is tax free.


----------



## relichunter724

I have some tiffany bracelts, david yurman earrings and some other items that I have no idea who made them and I'm curios.


----------



## Junkenpo

Zojja said:


> I asked this in the chat thread but
> 
> So besides Tiffany, what other jewelers would you recommend with similar style?  I've checked the two jewelry stores I usually browse but found nothing.  I'm looking for something simple that can be worn out and about as well as in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, anyway, I'm just trying to see if there are any other similar jeweler styles that would be comparable to Tiffany that offer silver or platinum in my budget?



Besides T&Co, I like Hermes silver. Some of the chunkier items in the Tiffany T line look very H like.


----------



## uhpharm01

diane278 said:


> Another thing to remember is that Tiffany occasionally "retires" designs and brings them back yeas later. I am only familiar with the Elsa Peretti designs as that is all I collect. However, in the past, I have been in a panic looking for several designs no longer available only to have them brought back at a later date. Now that they have the new design director, it's anyone's guess if that will continue to be the case. Also, with EP designs, she did some of her initial designs in the 70's for Halston (a fashion designer) prior to signing on with Tiffany's, so there are still some of those around. She did the bone cuff in a bone colored resin (I think it was resin) that I'd love to find. I've only seen photos of it. I may be Elsa's oldest living groupie!



Who is their new design director ?!


----------



## uhpharm01

diane278 said:


> Another thing to remember is that Tiffany occasionally "retires" designs and brings them back yeas later. I am only familiar with the Elsa Peretti designs as that is all I collect. However, in the past, I have been in a panic looking for several designs no longer available only to have them brought back at a later date. Now that they have the new design director, it's anyone's guess if that will continue to be the case. Also, with EP designs, she did some of her initial designs in the 70's for Halston (a fashion designer) prior to signing on with Tiffany's, so there are still some of those around. She did the bone cuff in a bone colored resin (I think it was resin) that I'd love to find. I've only seen photos of it. I may be Elsa's oldest living groupie!


Great post. This has happened to me with a bracelet.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone here recommend the hand engraving vs the machine engraving?  Is the Hand engraving still $40?  Thank you


----------



## diane278

uhpharm01 said:


> Who is their new design director ?!


 
*Francesca Amfitheatrof. She oversees all their designs divisions.*


----------



## uhpharm01

diane278 said:


> *Francesca Amfitheatrof. She oversees all their designs divisions.*


Thanks!


----------



## fashion.fanatic

I really love the dbty collection. But I don't know whether to get a similar one from a local jewellery store with a slightly larger stone as with yellow gold or the ss 0.07 ct from Tiffany. It's approximately the same price. What do you think? Picture of the no Tiffany necklace 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 thanks for ideas!


----------



## Bexiboo58

Hi everyone! Im a Tiffany addict who's brand new to this forum although I have been stalking over the years, and seeing everyones beautiful collections  I have a question does anyone have the wide tiffany notes ring? or a wide tiffany ring? I am just wondering as I have ordered one and I am worried it is in the wrong size. I have ordered one size up as I thought it might be a little more snug fitting than other rings. Just panicking now that it wont fit! lol! Thank you in advance  Bex


----------



## diane278

fashion.fanatic said:


> I really love the dbty collection. But I don't know whether to get a similar one from a local jewellery store with a slightly larger stone as with yellow gold or the ss 0.07 ct from Tiffany. It's approximately the same price. What do you think? Picture of the no Tiffany necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for ideas!


It's a personal choice, but I prefer the DBTY necklace because the diamond is part of the necklace and not a pendant.


----------



## fashion.fanatic

diane278 said:


> It's a personal choice, but I prefer the DBTY necklace because the diamond is part of the necklace and not a pendant.




Thank you for your opinion


----------



## relichunter724

Lots love said:


> Okay I called Tiffany &Co directly they told me yes it's real . They are making copies of the newest lines .not making copies of the older pieces of Tiffany .Tiffany did make Jewerly in Mexico plus something as old as this piece is 100% real .Which makes sense back then people didn't do things like that . Like they do now . Just wanted to update you. Thank you for your concern


Very interesting, I didn't know Tiffany made jewelry in Mexico, I had seen Spain and Italy but not Mexico.


----------



## katrice9000

charleston-mom said:


> My valentines present!
> View attachment 2898333





Beautiful!


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm doing the hand engraving on my four Tiffany charms. &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

charleston-mom said:


> My valentines present!
> View attachment 2898333


 
WOW that is stunning! Congratulations  your other half did a great job.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

fashion.fanatic said:


> I really love the dbty collection. But I don't know whether to get a similar one from a local jewellery store with a slightly larger stone as with yellow gold or the ss 0.07 ct from Tiffany. It's approximately the same price. What do you think? Picture of the no Tiffany necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for ideas!


 
Hi there! I have 2 DBTY necklaces and I love them. There is something about them so simple, classic and elegant. The one you have on is lovely too, I just find the Tiffany & Co one more subtle, lighter style and modern. Try on a DBTY at a T&Co if you can, and see how you like the feel of it. Then decide...


or get both haha!


----------



## skyqueen

charleston-mom said:


> My valentines present!
> View attachment 2898333




Looks terrific size-wise and great with your nail polish color! [emoji140]


----------



## Rami00

fashion.fanatic said:


> I really love the dbty collection. But I don't know whether to get a similar one from a local jewellery store with a slightly larger stone as with yellow gold or the ss 0.07 ct from Tiffany. It's approximately the same price. What do you think? Picture of the no Tiffany necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for ideas!


 
I would buy the tiffany dbty over any other vendor. If you are thinking of getting a slightly bigger stone, Id suggest saving up for it. 

 Here is mine..it's .26 bought couple of months ago. Pic taken from my instagram.


----------



## fashion.fanatic

Rami00 said:


> I would buy the tiffany dbty over any other vendor. If you are thinking of getting a slightly bigger stone, Id suggest saving up for it.
> 
> Here is mine..it's .26 bought couple of months ago. Pic taken from my instagram.




It Looks great! Thanks for all advices! I might get both... But is 0.07 visible? Anyone who has it?


----------



## uhpharm01

IF a tiffany dbty is too short for your wrist can you have it lengthen? TIA


----------



## Blueboxes

Yes, you can have it lengthened at Tiffany's , but they do charge you.


----------



## uhpharm01

Blueboxes said:


> Yes, you can have it lengthened at Tiffany's , but they do charge you.



Okay thank you.


----------



## Blueboxes

It also depends what it is, when it comes to their charges. I wanted a silver necklace lengthened, and they quoted me 50$ for 2 inches. However, they would have added a few pearls to my Akoya pearl bracelet for free.


----------



## uhpharm01

Blueboxes said:


> It also depends what it is, when it comes to their charges. I wanted a silver necklace lengthened, and they quoted me 50$ for 2 inches. However, they would have added a few pearls to my Akoya pearl bracelet for free.



Thanks


----------



## uhpharm01

I got my Tiffany bracelet in the mail today and it smells like Mildrew. This is the first time that this has happened to me.  I'll never order over the phone from another store. Only online or in person.


----------



## jneshops

Hello! I am considering purchasing this Tiffany infinity bracelet in sterling silver secondhand:

http://tinyurl.com/l4l3z29

The seller says there is no hallmark on the infinity symbol itself. Does anyone here know whether that's accurate? TIA!


----------



## Blueboxes

uhpharm01 said:


> I got my Tiffany bracelet in the mail today and it smells like Mildrew. This is the first time that this has happened to me.  I'll never order over the phone from another store. Only online or in person.



Oh dear 
Is it the box/pouch or the bracelet itself that smells ? I would exchange it at your local store if you can ...


----------



## uhpharm01

Blueboxes said:


> Oh dear
> Is it the box/pouch or the bracelet itself that smells ? I would exchange it at your local store if you can ...


Everything smelled the box the pouch and the bracelet. 
They didn't have any additional silver bracelets  to make an exchange. The manager just polished it and got me an another box. But it still  had a smell. So the security person got me another box.


----------



## MatAllston

jneshops said:


> Hello! I am considering purchasing this Tiffany infinity bracelet in sterling silver secondhand:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/l4l3z29
> 
> The seller says there is no hallmark on the infinity symbol itself. Does anyone here know whether that's accurate? TIA!



I do not have it in silver, I have the infinity bracelet in gold. The infinity symbol does not have any hallmark on it.


----------



## asteriskos

I have a quick question! I was wondering if any of you may know if the SOHO heart tag charm is still available? In silver of course! Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

Blueboxes said:


> Oh dear
> Is it the box/pouch or the bracelet itself that smells ? I would exchange it at your local store if you can ...



Thanks for the tip. It's on it's way back
To the store.


----------



## uhpharm01

Blueboxes said:


> Oh dear
> Is it the box/pouch or the bracelet itself that smells ? I would exchange it at your local store if you can ...



I'll buy another one later. Thanks. So for the multiple post.


----------



## merry24

Hello I am planning of buying preloved heart toggle bracelet, the heart is blank in front and has the trademark at the back, the seller said she bought in in store two years ago.  My question is has anybody know when did tiffany put please return to tiffany on this particular toggle bracelet? Or have you bought same bracelet two years ago with nothing written in front of the heart?  thanks a lot.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

does anybody have dbty earrings how do they compare to regular Tiffany Diamond Earrings


----------



## AntiqueShopper

merry24 said:


> Hello I am planning of buying preloved heart toggle bracelet, the heart is blank in front and has the trademark at the back, the seller said she bought in in store two years ago.  My question is has anybody know when did tiffany put please return to tiffany on this particular toggle bracelet? Or have you bought same bracelet two years ago with nothing written in front of the heart?  thanks a lot.



They sold 2 versions of this bracelet for many years.  Around 2005 they created the bracelet with the RTT writing.  They stopped selling the one you are purchasing around 2 years ago.


----------



## merry24

AntiqueShopper said:


> They sold 2 versions of this bracelet for many years.  Around 2005 they created the bracelet with the RTT writing.  They stopped selling the one you are purchasing around 2 years ago.


I had been searching for answers regarding this heart toggle bracelet, thank you very much for sharing such an excellent information, I really appreciate it.  I often see the ones with the RTT writing and very rare the blank ones. Thanks again.


----------



## tiffanygold

Does anyone know the tone of the pearls used in the Tiffany & Co. Ziegfeld collection? I adore the designs but I look best in white pearls and there appears to be a cream undertone to some pieces in the collection.


Because they are freshwater pearls, they would make for some great everyday pearls as opposed to South Sea pearls for special occasions.


----------



## Tankgirl

tiffanygold said:


> Does anyone know the tone of the pearls used in the Tiffany & Co. Ziegfeld collection? I adore the designs but I look best in white pearls and there appears to be a cream undertone to some pieces in the collection.
> 
> 
> Because they are freshwater pearls, they would make for some great everyday pearls as opposed to South Sea pearls for special occasions.




They are white pearls.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Does anyone here own the Elsa pereti silver letter/initial necklace? I might get one but the price of $230 seems a bit high compared to similar-sized items. Do u like it? Feedback would be appeciated.


----------



## emchhardy

Saywhatyouwant - No, I don't have it and talked myself out of it exactly for that reason - seemed high in price compared to similar options.  I ended up getting mine through Helen Ficalora.  I think certain initials look really cool though in this Elsa Peretti option so it really depends.  My initial - M - didn't seem that "special" to me but other ones I think look awesome so again, depends on what yours (initial) is.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

emchhardy said:


> Saywhatyouwant - No, I don't have it and talked myself out of it exactly for that reason - seemed high in price compared to similar options.  I ended up getting mine through Helen Ficalora.  I think certain initials look really cool though in this Elsa Peretti option so it really depends.  My initial - M - didn't seem that "special" to me but other ones I think look awesome so again, depends on what yours (initial) is.



Yeah. You're right. The price seems really high. Im thinking I should just save that amount for a bigger purchase. Thanks.


----------



## tiffanygold

Tankgirl said:


> They are white pearls.


 
Thank you.


----------



## Saffy12

Hi ladies, I'm wondering if someone can help me....i recently purchased some preloved dbty earrings, and the seller doesnt know the diamond size.  They are a tad over 4mm wide (maybe 4.1mm or 4.2mm) with the bezel.  Does anyone know what diamond size this would be? TIA!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm back to really liking the Tiffany Keys... Are they still beautiful do you think? I don't want anything too big.... Love the mini diamond and platinum oval or fleur de lis keys. Also like the look of the enchanted heart key... Does this one look a bit "young" because of the heart?


----------



## LVoeletters

Has anyone seen the arrow silver necklace at their stores? I haven't seen it online?


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

(Double post)


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LVoeletters said:


> Has anyone seen the arrow silver necklace at their stores? I haven't seen it online?



Sadly, the silver arrows have been discontinued. My best friend and I were at south coast plaza cuz we wanted to buy both the bracelet and necklace and she tried to locate them from another store and there was none left anywhere. 

It does come in Rubedo and we tried on both and they were really cool and different from the other ubiquitous pieces. But obviouly, the Rubedo versions are pricier ($300+ for both necklace and bracelet). 

But it never hurts to ask for Urself just in case.


----------



## LVoeletters

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Sadly, the silver arrows have been discontinued. My best friend and I were at south coast plaza cuz we wanted to buy both the bracelet and necklace and she tried to locate them from another store and there was none left anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> It does come in Rubedo and we tried on both and they were really cool and different from the other ubiquitous pieces. But obviouly, the Rubedo versions are pricier ($300+ for both necklace and bracelet).
> 
> 
> 
> But it never hurts to ask for Urself just in case.




Oh no! I waited too long! I have the rubedo arrow and wanted to layer with the silver arrow. What a shame. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LVoeletters said:


> Oh no! I waited too long! I have the rubedo arrow and wanted to layer with the silver arrow. What a shame. Thanks for letting me know.



No problem. The olive leaf motif is kinda similar if ur interested. They're phasing out a lot but that can only mean new stuff is coming out.


----------



## leechiyong

Saywhatyouwant said:


> They're phasing out a lot but that can only mean new stuff is coming out.



My wallet just ran and hid.  Between F/W lines coming out, new releases from VCA, and the possibility of new T&Co, my wallet better rest up.


----------



## emchhardy

Any idea what is being phased out?


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

emchhardy said:


> Any idea what is being phased out?



In addition the arrow, the ones I know are the horseshoe and the rubedo. They're coming out with a lot of new "return to Tiffany" pieces. Personally, I want the Hammered stuff expanded. And lower priced T items.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

leechiyong said:


> My wallet just ran and hid.  Between F/W lines coming out, new releases from VCA, and the possibility of new T&Co, my wallet better rest up.



Haha. Oh my gosh, you're funny!


----------



## leechiyong

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Haha. Oh my gosh, you're funny!


My new jewelry obsession.  *sigh*  I've hit a point with purses where I have more than enough, know my tastes, and can appreciate a gorgeous bag without buying it.  Jewelry on the other hand?  I feel the need to make up for lost time collecting and want everything.

I'm loving the new WG with diamonds for the Olive Leaf collection, but I keep reminding myself RG.  I'm not normally a diamonds person, but wowza.  I hope with the phasing out of Rubedo, more options are made in RG.  I love my Rubedo pieces, but prices between silver and gold, no marketable value, and the maintenance of silver?  I'd rather they have come in RG.


----------



## emchhardy

I noticed last night that two of the Elsa Peretti mini bottles are now gone from the US web site.  I hope those aren't being discontinued as I really wanted one.


----------



## leechiyong

emchhardy said:


> I noticed last night that two of the Elsa Peretti mini bottles are now gone from the US web site.  I hope those aren't being discontinued as I really wanted one.


I suggest checking back periodically or calling customer service and seeing if they can track them down for you.  I think stores will have them in stock and periodically will send them back to the warehouse if they're not selling.  But it will typically only be one or two pieces.


----------



## emchhardy

leechiyong - Thanks for this.  I called customer service and indeed both bottle pendants in the mini size are retired.  They didn't seem to have any options for me - at least he didn't offer me any when I asked.


----------



## diane278

leechiyong said:


> I suggest checking back periodically or calling customer service and seeing if they can track them down for you.  I think stores will have them in stock and periodically will send them back to the warehouse if they're not selling.  But it will typically only be one or two pieces.


Call a TCO store. They may still have some in stock....


----------



## asteriskos

Greetings! 
I have a couple of questions for veteran tiffany shoppers 

1.) How much did the Tiffany 18K Yellow Gold Camera Charm retail for, before it was (sadly) discontinued? And is the 18K YG Tiffany Box Charm discontinued?

2.) Does Tiffany charge for cleaning or polishing gold pieces? How much do they charge for the cleaning cloth for gold pieces? Lastly, how much do they charge to add two inches on a 16 inch YG chain necklace?

3.) Besides e-Bay, Tradesy, etc, what other sites are there that sell secondhand tiffany pieces? I know it's _ALWAYS_ best to shop directly from Tiffany, but I am looking for a discontinued piece and no seller has listed it on e-Bay or Tradesy  When I called Tiffany's CSL she mentioned that she could recommend some places but she never told me where since I guess I didn't flat out say "yes, please tell me".... 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## leechiyong

In the mood for a little retail therapy, so picked this up over the weekend:


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

leechiyong said:


> In the mood for a little retail therapy, so picked this up over the weekend:



Very nice Leechiyong!


----------



## leechiyong

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Very nice Leechiyong!



Thank you!


----------



## leechiyong

Anyone see the new RTT cuff?  What are your thoughts?

I saw it the other day in silver, but am hoping to see it in a rose-tone metal.  The SA said it's coming out in Rubedo, but I heard Rubedo was being discontinued, so we'll see.


----------



## Sparkledolll

purseinsanity said:


> Hi hon!  Here you go:




Wow! Stunning, love how you put things together. [emoji1]


----------



## leooh

purseinsanity said:


> Hi hon!  Here you go:




Perfection!


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> Wow! Stunning, love how you put things together. [emoji1]





leooh said:


> Perfection!



Thank you both so much!


----------



## uhpharm01

MatAllston said:


> I do not have it in silver, I have the infinity bracelet in gold. The infinity symbol does not have any hallmark on it.



Hi there. 
Have you noticed that Tiffany's has gotten rid of the crystal that they use to sell ?


----------



## uhpharm01

Is it just me but it's seems like if you don't wear your Jewelery often it tends to tarnish very quickly?


----------



## NJU73K

uhpharm01 said:


> Is it just me but it's seems like if you don't wear your Jewelery often it tends to tarnish very quickly?



Yes!

I used to wear my necklace everyday, then i just stopped for a few months.

My chain and pendants were really tarnished almost black, and i had to use the silver polish to rid of it all.


----------



## cheermom09

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Does anyone here own the Elsa pereti silver letter/initial necklace? I might get one but the price of $230 seems a bit high compared to similar-sized items. Do u like it? Feedback would be appeciated.




Very late to comment, but I have the "J" and I love it. I've had it quite a number of years and still wear it often. In fact, one of these days I will get one for my daughter [emoji4] I think they're very cute necklaces!!


----------



## Christofle

uhpharm01 said:


> Is it just me but it's seems like if you don't wear your Jewelery often it tends to tarnish very quickly?



As the piece rubs against your skin, friction is slowly removing bits and pieces of tarnish, which helps to keep it clean. However, depending on one's skin pH, wearing it can actually make it tarnish.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

I appreciate that, cheermom!


----------



## uhpharm01

NJU73K said:


> Yes!
> 
> I used to wear my necklace everyday, then i just stopped for a few months.
> 
> My chain and pendants were really tarnished almost black, and i had to use the silver polish to rid of it all.



Thanks


----------



## GoStanford

leechiyong said:


> Anyone see the new RTT cuff?  What are your thoughts?
> 
> I saw it the other day in silver, but am hoping to see it in a rose-tone metal.  The SA said it's coming out in Rubedo, but I heard Rubedo was being discontinued, so we'll see.


All Rubedo is being discontinued?  Yikes!


----------



## leechiyong

GoStanford said:


> All Rubedo is being discontinued?  Yikes!



What I've been hearing, but they released the cuff in silver with Rubedo ends, so we'll see.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Great customer service from Tiffany yesterday. Bead bracelet cleaned up like new in less than than 30 mins at no charge. Like getting a whole new piece of jewellery!


----------



## pukasonqo

same here, silver CBTY necklace and platinum diamond pendant cleaned in the  store, no charge and the lovely SA gave me the silver polishing cream and cloth again, no charge


----------



## miss miniskirt

I got told by Chadstone tiffanys price increase this week?!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

My Soleste sisters:  a cushion and a heart.


----------



## uhpharm01

Madam Bijoux said:


> My Soleste sisters:  a cushion and a heart.



Very nice rings.


----------



## etk123

Madam Bijoux said:


> My Soleste sisters:  a cushion and a heart.




I've never seen a heart, I love it!!! Two beautiful rings!


----------



## MatAllston

Madam Bijoux said:


> My Soleste sisters:  a cushion and a heart.


 


Absolutely beautiful. The emerald Soleste is on my wish list. I'll have to check out the heart when I am at the boutique next. Can you share the stats of the heart and a modeling shot? TIA.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice rings.





etk123 said:


> I've never seen a heart, I love it!!! Two beautiful rings!



Thank you for the kind words, Upharm and ETK


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MatAllston said:


> Absolutely beautiful. The emerald Soleste is on my wish list. I'll have to check out the heart when I am at the boutique next. Can you share the stats of the heart and a modeling shot? TIA.



Thanks, MatAllston!  The heart is 89 points, G color, VS1 clarity.  The cushion is 77 points, G color.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

One more time


----------



## MatAllston

Madam Bijoux said:


> One more time



Thank yo so much.


----------



## miss miniskirt

Price increase now Instore & online most items up 25-30 aud :/


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Madam Bijoux said:


> My Soleste sisters:  a cushion and a heart.


wow! stunning!  you lucky thing you  xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

what are everyones thoughts on the new bow collection? I LOVE IT! i tried on the ring the other day and its gorgeous!

here are some pics from the Tiffany Website


----------



## pinkprashu

Tiffany leaf brooch on a 30 inch Tiffany chain


----------



## uhpharm01

pinkprashu said:


> Tiffany leaf brooch on a 30 inch Tiffany chain



That's really pretty. Congrats.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> wow! stunning!  you lucky thing you  xx


 
Thank you, Jessica


----------



## honeybeez

wow... I like the heart soleste too. never know they got this shape... hehe


----------



## mad_for_chanel

A lovely surprise from my sweet SA...Moon cakes from St.Regis in a jewelry case !


----------



## goldengirl123

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm back to really liking the Tiffany Keys... Are they still beautiful do you think? I don't want anything too big.... Love the mini diamond and platinum oval or fleur de lis keys. Also like the look of the enchanted heart key... Does this one look a bit "young" because of the heart?


I love the Tiffany Keys.  I recently purchased a pre-loved yellow gold key and love it!  I'm 35 and have been wearing it non-stop.


----------



## hollywoodrnr

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3128733
> 
> 
> A lovely surprise from my sweet SA...Moon cakes from St.Regis in a jewelry case !



Oh gosh, that's GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## hollywoodrnr

I am so in love with Tiffany & Co.'s Art of the Sea collection: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ItemGrid.aspx?mcat=148214&cid=288156&lppromo=LPC0337

It's so whimsical


----------



## MahoganyQT

Madam Bijoux said:


> One more time




Gorgeous!


----------



## justeen

Working on a crochet blanket for my daughter, finished the blue box and going to add a big white or blue boarder around it big enough to be a blanket  itll say "Bailey & Co" on it.


----------



## MahoganyQT

justeen said:


> Working on a crochet blanket for my daughter, finished the blue box and going to add a big white or blue boarder around it big enough to be a blanket  itll say "Bailey & Co" on it.




So cute


----------



## EBMIC

justeen said:


> Working on a crochet blanket for my daughter, finished the blue box and going to add a big white or blue boarder around it big enough to be a blanket  itll say "Bailey & Co" on it.


Adorable!!


----------



## uhpharm01

justeen said:


> Working on a crochet blanket for my daughter, finished the blue box and going to add a big white or blue boarder around it big enough to be a blanket  itll say "Bailey & Co" on it.



So cute.


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm flying through Heathrow next month so got the opportunity to buy some VAT free Tiffs! I'm keen for this:

http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopp...=GRP07214&mcat=&cid=&gridpos=36/2543&search=1

Is it worth it? I think it's pretty.... I purchased the 10mm bracelet without the charm and the mini bead bracelet with the circle charm, both in silver, last year in NYC. Is this a good layer piece?


----------



## leechiyong

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm flying through Heathrow next month so got the opportunity to buy some VAT free Tiffs! I'm keen for this:
> 
> http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopp...=GRP07214&mcat=&cid=&gridpos=36/2543&search=1
> 
> Is it worth it? I think it's pretty.... I purchased the 10mm bracelet without the charm and the mini bead bracelet with the circle charm, both in silver, last year in NYC. Is this a good layer piece?


I think you've seen mine.  I'd definitely recommend it.  I wear it both with my other bead bracelets and on its own.


----------



## DiamondsForever

leechiyong said:


> I think you've seen mine.  I'd definitely recommend it.  I wear it both with my other bead bracelets and on its own.



I have seen your lovely bracelet! Your photos look so gorgeous  is the toggle clasp quite secure?


----------



## leechiyong

DiamondsForever said:


> I have seen your lovely bracelet! Your photos look so gorgeous  is the toggle clasp quite secure?


I've not had any issues with it.  I wear it consistently and in general am a klutz.


----------



## DiamondsForever

leechiyong said:


> I've not had any issues with it.  I wear it consistently and in general am a klutz.



Lol :giggles: me too hon! You've convinced me, been wanting this for ages....I wish Tiffs did the bead bracelets in white gold....what's on your wish list? I'm still keen for a platinum and diamond key or bean but I'm trying to be good and save for moving house.


----------



## leechiyong

DiamondsForever said:


> Lol :giggles: me too hon! You've convinced me, been wanting this for ages....I wish Tiffs did the bead bracelets in white gold....what's on your wish list? I'm still keen for a platinum and diamond key or bean but I'm trying to be good and save for moving house.


I do wish the beads came in gold more often and in white gold.  

I'm currently toying between the idea of the narrow edge circle RTT cuff in silver and rubedo and the single tanzanite cabachon CBTY bracelet.

A new place is exciting, albeit with a bit more delayed gratification.  Picking out new pieces for it along the way is a lot of fun.  Lamps, artwork, I even picked out the cutest set of measuring spoons.  Kept me sane too while I was getting the place prepped for move-in.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Just had my bead bracelets cleaned up in Tiffany's in London. Lovely service and no charge. A nice start to the day! I spotted the mini oval diamond key in platinum and diamond... I still loooovvveee it... *sigh*


----------



## coivcte

DiamondsForever said:


> Just had my bead bracelets cleaned up in Tiffany's in London. Lovely service and no charge. A nice start to the day! I spotted the mini oval diamond key in platinum and diamond... I still loooovvveee it... *sigh*



No charge? Why is that?


----------



## DiamondsForever

coivcte said:


> No charge? Why is that?



They dont charge for a quick silver jewellery clean. I always pop in with something if I'm near a boutique in London. Not in London much so I take the opportunity when I can


----------



## Sparkledolll

I just received this invite from Tiffanys Amsterdam to thanksgiving dinner at one of the most famous museum in the world but I can't make it as I will be on holiday [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## uhpharm01

Natalie j said:


> I just received this invite from Tiffanys Amsterdam to thanksgiving dinner at one of the most famous museum in the world but I can't make it as I will be on holiday [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173909


Congrats on the invite and enjoy the dinner. &#128522;


----------



## LizO...

Natalie j said:


> I just received this invite from Tiffanys Amsterdam to thanksgiving dinner at one of the most famous museum in the world but I can't make it as I will be on holiday [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173909



Damn, how sad is that.
Can you give the invitation to some else?
Have you ever joined when you got invited or is this the first time.
I just asked because I am curious how it would be.
I never got and never will get this kind of invitation,I suppose.
Would love to get insider information 
Only for dreaming purposes :greengrin:


----------



## Sparkledolll

LizO... said:


> Damn, how sad is that.
> Can you give the invitation to some else?
> Have you ever joined when you got invited or is this the first time.
> I just asked because I am curious how it would be.
> I never got and never will get this kind of invitation,I suppose.
> Would love to get insider information
> Only for dreaming purposes :greengrin:



Thanks, I got a Tiffany soleste ring there. that's probably why I got the invite, I just moved to Amsterdam and the store here is pretty small. Other than the ring, I bought the diamond bow bracelet and the diamond arrow bracelet but that's all!


----------



## coivcte

Looking for a thread for Elsa Peretti designs but didn't find one.

Does any of you ladies own a pair of Elsa Peretti Open Heart Earring studs in silver?  If so, would you be kind enough to post some photos of the (i) back of the heart and (ii) the back stopper, I need close up photos please. Thank you in advance!


----------



## 2ShopRNot2Shop?

I think these are the medium size. I hope this helps.


----------



## coivcte

2ShopRNot2Shop? said:


> I think these are the medium size. I hope this helps.



2ShopRNot2Shop, thank you so much for your photo.

I am considering to purchase a pair of pre-owned small Elsa Peretti Open Heart earrings. However the photo from the Seller showed that the back stopper doesn't have that flower pattern, it has a smooth surface instead. Would there be two types of back stopper or most likely a counterfeit?


----------



## 2ShopRNot2Shop?

The flower pattern is the newer pattern. There is an older one that is smooth as well. I'll see if I still have a pair, but I've been replacing my older backings. Post a picture. I'm not an authenticator but I'm familiar enough with the earrings that I could give you my opinion about them.


----------



## 2ShopRNot2Shop?

coivcte said:


> 2ShopRNot2Shop, thank you so much for your photo.
> 
> I am considering to purchase a pair of pre-owned small Elsa Peretti Open Heart earrings. However the photo from the Seller showed that the back stopper doesn't have that flower pattern, it has a smooth surface instead. Would there be two types of back stopper or most likely a counterfeit?



Here is a pic of the smooth back. It's still hallmarked with T&CO 925. You'll have to zoom in to kinda see it. This is also the medium sized. I have the smaller ones as well; I brought them pre-loved but they didn't come with backs.


----------



## coivcte

2ShopRNot2Shop? said:


> I think these are the medium size. I hope this helps.





2ShopRNot2Shop? said:


> Here is a pic of the smooth back. It's still hallmarked with T&CO 925. You'll have to zoom in to kinda see it. This is also the medium sized. I have the smaller ones as well; I brought them pre-loved but they didn't come with backs.



Lovely, I think you have answered all my questions. I'm waiting for more photos from the Seller. Thank you again, really appreciate your help!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2ShopRNot2Shop?

You're welcome. I'm happy to help.


----------



## davidjones12

My friend  and his spouse has  a great liking for your jewelry. They have taken diamond engagement ring for their daughter's engagement from you and has also shown to me it is really beautiful. I am residing in New York and my daughter is also getting engaged in the month of March 2016. I have heard about Jt Elsen located at New York that they make beautiful diamond engagement rings. I have also gone through their designs, they are really beautiful.


----------



## davidjones12

My spouse has a antique style  diamond engagement ring and is a part of great remembrance of our engagement which was solemnized 30 years back. Some days back a crack started appearing on the diamond. I got it checked from the jeweler and he told me that the  diamond is cracked and the best option before me to buy new diamond ring. It was my biggest remembrance, I thought to get it checked from other jeweler. I was the regular customer of Jt Elsen and called one of their representative to discuss the matter with him. I showed the ring to him and asked what should I do next. He took the ring with him and with in a week after repair he handed backed to me. It was properly repaired  and helped us in  retaining our old memories .


----------



## merry24

Hi, does anybody know if tiffany ever made heart charm bracelet with no hallmarked on the back but it has a return to tiffany logo in front of the heart?  Thanks


----------



## LVoeletters

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> what are everyones thoughts on the new bow collection? I LOVE IT! i tried on the ring the other day and its gorgeous!
> 
> here are some pics from the Tiffany Website



I love the bows. so elegant. would love the ring!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

What do you guys use to clean ur jewelry? I have some older Tiffany sterling silver pieces that I haven't used in so long that have completely changed color. If I need to get jewelry cleaner where should I get it from? Does Tiffany sell anything like that?


----------



## Winston3043

tua said:


> What do you guys use to clean ur jewelry? I have some older Tiffany sterling silver pieces that I haven't used in so long that have completely changed color. If I need to get jewelry cleaner where should I get it from? Does Tiffany sell anything like that?




Tiffany's sells a sterling silver cleaner (spray) and you can also get a polishing cloth for sterling silver from them as well. The cloth has worked better than the spray for me. Both were gifted from SAs.

If you polish your items and start wearing them again, they'll hold their pretty color after a few polishes. In the beginning, when you first wear them, they may still tarnish easily. Something weird about the silver! [emoji4] 

You can also take your pieces to Tiffany's to have them polished, but unless you know the SA/have many platinum pieces cleaned there, there's a charge for polishing Tiffany Sterling silver at Tiffany's.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Merry Christmas girls! I would like your input please. I have the opportunity to visit Tiffany in the next few days and have put together a short list of pieces I like. Which of these do you like / think is worth the $$$$? 

I am also tempted by a Tag diamond watch, diamond stud earrings and a diamond RHR, all of which I can pick up at another jewellers for a great price. So should I go for a cheaper Tiffany piece and save the big bucks for one of those?!

http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/earr...87464-r+-x+-n+10000-ri+-ni+1-t&fromcid=287464

http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/earr...30346-r+-x+-n+10000-ri+-ni+1-t&fromcid=130346

http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/brac...30346-r+-x+-n+10000-ri+-ni+1-t&fromcid=130346

http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/neck...87465-r+-x+-n+10000-ri+-ni+1-t&fromcid=287465

http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/ring...87466-r+-x+-n+10000-ri+-ni+1-t&fromcid=287466
http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/neck...87465-r+-x+-n+10000-ri+-ni+1-t&fromcid=287465

http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/ring...98241-r+-x+-n+10000-ri+-ni+1-t&fromcid=298241

http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/neck...87465-r+-x+-n+10000-ri+-ni+1-t&fromcid=287465


----------



## MatAllston

DiamondsForever said:


> Merry Christmas girls! I would like your input please. I have the opportunity to visit Tiffany in the next few days and have put together a short list of pieces I like. Which of these do you like / think is worth the $$$$?
> 
> I am also tempted by a Tag diamond watch, diamond stud earrings and a diamond RHR, all of which I can pick up at another jewellers for a great price. So should I go for a cheaper Tiffany piece and save the big bucks for one of those?!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/earr...87464-r+-x+-n+10000-ri+-ni+1-t&fromcid=287464
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/earr...30346-r+-x+-n+10000-ri+-ni+1-t&fromcid=130346
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/brac...30346-r+-x+-n+10000-ri+-ni+1-t&fromcid=130346
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/neck...87465-r+-x+-n+10000-ri+-ni+1-t&fromcid=287465
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/ring...87466-r+-x+-n+10000-ri+-ni+1-t&fromcid=287466
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/neck...87465-r+-x+-n+10000-ri+-ni+1-t&fromcid=287465
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/ring...98241-r+-x+-n+10000-ri+-ni+1-t&fromcid=298241
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/neck...87465-r+-x+-n+10000-ri+-ni+1-t&fromcid=287465


I would pick the diamond smile necklace.


----------



## Michy104

All the pieces you've chosen are gorgeous. I just picked up the smile necklace in rose gold, no diamonds and I already know I'm never going to take it off. Out of all your selections I would pick up the smile necklace with the diamonds. You will fall in love when you try it on.


----------



## Michy104

asteriskos said:


> Greetings!
> I have a couple of questions for veteran tiffany shoppers
> 
> 1.) How much did the Tiffany 18K Yellow Gold Camera Charm retail for, before it was (sadly) discontinued? And is the 18K YG Tiffany Box Charm discontinued?
> 
> 2.) Does Tiffany charge for cleaning or polishing gold pieces? How much do they charge for the cleaning cloth for gold pieces? Lastly, how much do they charge to add two inches on a 16 inch YG chain necklace?
> 
> 3.) Besides e-Bay, Tradesy, etc, what other sites are there that sell secondhand tiffany pieces? I know it's _ALWAYS_ best to shop directly from Tiffany, but I am looking for a discontinued piece and no seller has listed it on e-Bay or Tradesy  When I called Tiffany's CSL she mentioned that she could recommend some places but she never told me where since I guess I didn't flat out say "yes, please tell me"....
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I purchased a second hand, discontinued Tiffany piece from Couture USA on their website. I had been searching for the bracelet for months. They seem to have a lot of unique pieces.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MatAllston said:


> I would pick the diamond smile necklace.





Michy104 said:


> All the pieces you've chosen are gorgeous. I just picked up the smile necklace in rose gold, no diamonds and I already know I'm never going to take it off. Out of all your selections I would pick up the smile necklace with the diamonds. You will fall in love when you try it on.



Thanks for your views! Looking forward to seeing the smile necklace IRL.I can see it being a contender.....


----------



## DiamondsForever

So I went to Tiffany's today and tried on a bunch of pieces. I wasn't in love with the diamond smile necklace. I really thought I would be! Don't get me wrong its stunning. I just didn't seem to bond with it....

Next I tried the T wire diamond ring in white gold. Omg, stunning. So dainty and super sparkly.....my dilemma with that is, I could pick up a RHR for the same money at home with .75 diamonds v .20 in the wire ring. Both rings are white gold. Love both designs, could only afford one.

Finally I tried on the silver knot key with the diamond. I couldn't decide if I preferred it on the 18 or 30 inch chain. What chain length would you guys wear a key of this size with? The SA got a bit pushy for my liking and tried to sell me the $3K white gold version!! Then when I said I didn't want to spend that much she told me the silver version would tarnish and wasn't worth the $$$$!!

At that point I thanked her for being so helpful and left. A bit frustrating I didn't enjoy the experience enough to buy anything today.


----------



## orangeaddict

DiamondsForever said:


> So I went to Tiffany's today and tried on a bunch of pieces. I wasn't in love with the diamond smile necklace. I really thought I would be! Don't get me wrong its stunning. I just didn't seem to bond with it....
> 
> 
> 
> Next I tried the T wire diamond ring in white gold. Omg, stunning. So dainty and super sparkly.....my dilemma with that is, I could pick up a RHR for the same money at home with .75 diamonds v .20 in the wire ring. Both rings are white gold. Love both designs, could only afford one.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I tried on the silver knot key with the diamond. I couldn't decide if I preferred it on the 18 or 30 inch chain. What chain length would you guys wear a key of this size with? The SA got a bit pushy for my liking and tried to sell me the $3K white gold version!! Then when I said I didn't want to spend that much she told me the silver version would tarnish and wasn't worth the $$$$!!
> 
> 
> 
> At that point I thanked her for being so helpful and left. A bit frustrating I didn't enjoy the experience enough to buy anything today.




Sorry about your experience. I actually think their silver do tarnish easily BUT just bring it back to clean at the store for free or send it for polishing if the free store cleaning doesn't help. They polish it for a fee and looks almost brand new


----------



## DiamondsForever

orangeaddict said:


> Sorry about your experience. I actually think their silver do tarnish easily BUT just bring it back to clean at the store for free or send it for polishing if the free store cleaning doesn't help. They polish it for a fee and looks almost brand new



I agree. I've also had good experience at having Tiffany silver cleaned in store so I was a bit surprised when the SA started saying buying the silver wasn't worth it! Trying to upsell me by $3K was wishful thinking! Lol. I shall try the Newbury St Boston branch on another day this week.


----------



## uhpharm01

DiamondsForever said:


> I agree. I've also had good experience at having Tiffany silver cleaned in store so I was a bit surprised when the SA started saying buying the silver wasn't worth it! Trying to upsell me by $3K was wishful thinking! Lol. I shall try the Newbury St Boston branch on another day this week.



I've heard that also. My Tiffany SA also. But to be honest I do look better with the yellow gold. But I think the silver is sold to the employees dirt cheap and that might be the other reason why she said that. Plus gold is usually goes up in value.


----------



## DiamondsForever

uhpharm01 said:


> I've heard that also. My Tiffany SA also. But to be honest I do look better with the yellow gold. But I think the silver is sold to the employees dirt cheap and that might be the other reason why she said that. Plus gold is usually goes up in value.



I bet they do get a nice discount on it, would hope so  one of the perks of the job. I also agree, depends on what metal colour your skin tone suits. I only wear white metals, son in a way that's a pain as there's more choice lol :giggles:

I picked up the mini bean earrings in SS today for every day wear. Been complaining to DH like mad recently that I don't have many nice "every day earrings". So I'm really pleased with these.

Jury is still out on the keys. Half thinking about the silver knot key and half thinking about the diamond mini oval key in platinum. Can afford either but trying to plan best use of my hard earned cash!


----------



## uhpharm01

DiamondsForever said:


> I bet they do get a nice discount on it, would hope so  one of the perks of the job. I also agree, depends on what metal colour your skin tone suits. I only wear white metals, son in a way that's a pain as there's more choice lol :giggles:
> 
> I picked up the mini bean earrings in SS today for every day wear. Been complaining to DH like mad recently that I don't have many nice "every day earrings". So I'm really pleased with these.
> 
> Jury is still out on the keys. Half thinking about the silver knot key and half thinking about the diamond mini oval key in platinum. Can afford either but trying to plan best use of my hard earned cash!



That's true what you said about the your skin tone will determined which color is best. I have golden undertone so yellow gold looks great on me. &#128522;  I'm in a yello gold phase now. &#128522;&#128584;but I have to say that I have a SS RTF extra large bracelet that I where everyday.


----------



## qwertyword

Does anyone wear mixed metals consistently? I wanted to layer my platinum Jazz graduated diamond necklace w DBTY single pendant in rose gold, but not sure if that will clash and should stick w silver DBTY..


----------



## Violet Bleu

qwertyword said:


> Does anyone wear mixed metals consistently? I wanted to layer my platinum Jazz graduated diamond necklace w DBTY single pendant in rose gold, but not sure if that will clash and should stick w silver DBTY..



I think that is a great combination! I love mixing white metals with gold!


----------



## leechiyong

qwertyword said:


> Does anyone wear mixed metals consistently? I wanted to layer my platinum Jazz graduated diamond necklace w DBTY single pendant in rose gold, but not sure if that will clash and should stick w silver DBTY..


I mix rose gold and white metals regularly and think those two pieces will look lovely together.


----------



## LVoeletters

DiamondsForever said:


> So I went to Tiffany's today and tried on a bunch of pieces. I wasn't in love with the diamond smile necklace. I really thought I would be! Don't get me wrong its stunning. I just didn't seem to bond with it....
> 
> 
> 
> Next I tried the T wire diamond ring in white gold. Omg, stunning. So dainty and super sparkly.....my dilemma with that is, I could pick up a RHR for the same money at home with .75 diamonds v .20 in the wire ring. Both rings are white gold. Love both designs, could only afford one.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I tried on the silver knot key with the diamond. I couldn't decide if I preferred it on the 18 or 30 inch chain. What chain length would you guys wear a key of this size with? The SA got a bit pushy for my liking and tried to sell me the $3K white gold version!! Then when I said I didn't want to spend that much she told me the silver version would tarnish and wasn't worth the $$$$!!
> 
> 
> 
> At that point I thanked her for being so helpful and left. A bit frustrating I didn't enjoy the experience enough to buy anything today.




Honestly I put forth a vote for the diamond ring over the Tiffany T! I find the Boston stores to be a little pushy as well. You did the right thing by leaving and thinking about it!



There are anti tarnish storage you can purchase


----------



## DiamondsForever

LVoeletters said:


> Honestly I put forth a vote for the diamond ring over the Tiffany T! I find the Boston stores to be a little pushy as well. You did the right thing by leaving and thinking about it!
> 
> 
> 
> There are anti tarnish storage you can purchase



I'm glad its not just me finding the Copley Place store a bit pushy! Actually, on the last day I went back and was served by a lovely SA called Iris, not pushy at all. I nearly brought the bead toggle necklace which I liked as much as the silver key, couldn't choose between them lol :giggles:

The Newbury Street branch were much less pushy. I enjoyed buying my silver bean earrings there. Can recommend Maggianos around the corner for a great Italian meal 

Jury is out on my next big purchase.... I'm off to the shops on Sunday, probably get to try both on again. My brother is a jeweller so easy for me to pick up nice things at a good price  I'm taken by a lot of Tiffany pieces though so a bit conflicted. Also saving towards moving house therefore thinking very carefully before I buy anything expensive.

And I've not had any problems with Tiffany silver tarnishing so I was surprised at the SAs comments.


----------



## Pelagia

My year old bracelet has tarnished  any tips?


----------



## MatAllston

Pelagia said:


> My year old bracelet has tarnished  any tips?




Silver or white gold? For silver, use a silver solution or silver polish cloth. For white gold, Tiffany will polish it for free.


----------



## whifi

hi ladies, my husband wants to get me a DBTY necklace for Valentine's Day  but I'm unsure of which one to get. if I want to wear it as an everyday necklace, should I not get sterling silver because it will tarnish if I wear it in the shower, etc? really liking the rose gold too... I am debating between the .17 sterling and the .03 rose gold as they are around the same price.


----------



## qwertyword

whifi said:


> hi ladies, my husband wants to get me a DBTY necklace for Valentine's Day  but I'm unsure of which one to get. if I want to wear it as an everyday necklace, should I not get sterling silver because it will tarnish if I wear it in the shower, etc? really liking the rose gold too... I am debating between the .17 sterling and the .03 rose gold as they are around the same price.




I'm debating the same, whether to exchange my DBTY necklace my husband for me for Xmas from silver to rose gold. I'd say go with the one that looks better on your skin tone. I wouldn't wear it in the shower though


----------



## Tankgirl

qwertyword said:


> I'm debating the same, whether to exchange my DBTY necklace my husband for me for Xmas from silver to rose gold. I'd say go with the one that looks better on your skin tone. I wouldn't wear it in the shower though




Neither the silver nor the RG DBTY will tarnish in the shower.  They come out looking brand new.  I store my DBTY jewelry in tarnish-resistant soft cases, which also helps to keep it looking great.


----------



## whifi

Tankgirl said:


> Neither the silver nor the RG DBTY will tarnish in the shower.  They come out looking brand new.



thank you so much, that helps a lot!  I think I'm going to go for the silver .07 DBTY  in that case


----------



## LVoeletters

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm glad its not just me finding the Copley Place store a bit pushy! Actually, on the last day I went back and was served by a lovely SA called Iris, not pushy at all. I nearly brought the bead toggle necklace which I liked as much as the silver key, couldn't choose between them lol :giggles:
> 
> The Newbury Street branch were much less pushy. I enjoyed buying my silver bean earrings there. Can recommend Maggianos around the corner for a great Italian meal
> 
> Jury is out on my next big purchase.... I'm off to the shops on Sunday, probably get to try both on again. My brother is a jeweller so easy for me to pick up nice things at a good price  I'm taken by a lot of Tiffany pieces though so a bit conflicted. Also saving towards moving house therefore thinking very carefully before I buy anything expensive.
> 
> And I've not had any problems with Tiffany silver tarnishing so I was surprised at the SAs comments.




Definitely understand. I found a good jeweler who sells things that are at the "Tiffany standard" so I definitely feel the tug between getting more bang for my buck and Tiffanys. I think it's a balance. Something that's very signature I will buy name brand, but if it's something simple and just a row of diamonds I'm starting to buy from the jeweler instead of the name brand.


----------



## LVoeletters

What does everyone put their jewelry in at night? A ceramic tray? A leather dressing catch all?


----------



## DiamondsForever

LVoeletters said:


> Definitely understand. I found a good jeweler who sells things that are at the "Tiffany standard" so I definitely feel the tug between getting more bang for my buck and Tiffanys. I think it's a balance. Something that's very signature I will buy name brand, but if it's something simple and just a row of diamonds I'm starting to buy from the jeweler instead of the name brand.



You get the balance pretty spot on LVoeletters! I admired the photos of your new diamond band ring earlier, really beautiful! 
I'm still admiring the T wire ring from afar. Going to think on it for a little while. My current eternity ring is a half eternity ring so I wonder how I'd get on with full pave.



LVoeletters said:


> What does everyone put their jewelry in at night? A ceramic tray? A leather dressing catch all?



My engagement and eternity rings live in their original boxes on my nightstand. I tend to take them off as soon as I get home. My wedding ring is a plain platinum band so I keep that on. I'm also interested to hear what others do. My mum gave me a cut glass heart for keeping my rings in when I got married. I've never used it for fear of scratches.


----------



## auberielle

LVoeletters said:


> What does everyone put their jewelry in at night? A ceramic tray? A leather dressing catch all?


I have two jewerly boxes. One for the pieces I wear everyday and the other one for the other remaining pieces and so I always store them on that jewerly box and also I never sleep with any jewerly on.
I don't know how people can shower/sleep/workout with jewerly on, I'm just afraid something might break lol


----------



## MsKaren

Hey, I'm brand new here this is my first post but I'd looked on here once or twice before joining. I'm a big Tiffanys fan and love reading through and looking at all your pictures so I hope it's ok to share mine. And I hope I can figure out how to do that without screwing up the thread! 

My first piece of Tiffanys was the heart padlock necklace that my ex bought for me on my birthday in Sydney. Since then I like to try and get something whenever I go away somewhere. 
My second piece was my treasured Diamonds by the Yard necklace that my now husband bought for me on our first Christmas together. I always said to myself if we got married I would wear it on my wedding day and I did, along with the DBTY bracelet and Tiffany & Co solitaire earrings. Most things here have been birthday/Christmas presents. My eternity ring was an absolute surprise. My husband was on business in America and we went to Tiffanys (as we always do anywhere there is a Tiifany & Co!) and completely unexpectedly while we were in there he said he would like to buy me an eternity ring. I hadn't been expecting it at all and was thrilled. That ring holds so much sentimental value to me as it was my favourite trip away that we had taken together. Anyway...I'll stop rambling and try to share pictures! X


----------



## MsKaren

Sorry I think I should have posted this in the thread for sharing pictures of jewellery and I don't know how to delete it can anyone help?


----------



## DiamondsForever

So I've been thinking about the Tiffany T wire ring a lot since trying it on in Boston. Its so dainty yet sparkly. But its quite expensive for .20 of diamonds....
From my brother, who's a jeweller at a different company, I could get a pave diamond band, also .20 diamonds & 18 carat white gold for £350. 
£350, as opposed to £1400 for Tiffany (if I buy it next time I fly out of Heathrow) is a massive price difference.

Is the T worth an extra £1100?


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LVoeletters said:


> What does everyone put their jewelry in at night? A ceramic tray? A leather dressing catch all?



I keep each one inside the pouch they came with. I heard those pouches minimize tarnish.


----------



## LVoeletters

MsKaren said:


> Hey, I'm brand new here this is my first post but I'd looked on here once or twice before joining. I'm a big Tiffanys fan and love reading through and looking at all your pictures so I hope it's ok to share mine. And I hope I can figure out how to do that without screwing up the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> My first piece of Tiffanys was the heart padlock necklace that my ex bought for me on my birthday in Sydney. Since then I like to try and get something whenever I go away somewhere.
> 
> My second piece was my treasured Diamonds by the Yard necklace that my now husband bought for me on our first Christmas together. I always said to myself if we got married I would wear it on my wedding day and I did, along with the DBTY bracelet and Tiffany & Co solitaire earrings. Most things here have been birthday/Christmas presents. My eternity ring was an absolute surprise. My husband was on business in America and we went to Tiffanys (as we always do anywhere there is a Tiifany & Co!) and completely unexpectedly while we were in there he said he would like to buy me an eternity ring. I hadn't been expecting it at all and was thrilled. That ring holds so much sentimental value to me as it was my favourite trip away that we had taken together. Anyway...I'll stop rambling and try to share pictures! X




Welcome! Love your collection!


----------



## LVoeletters

DiamondsForever said:


> So I've been thinking about the Tiffany T wire ring a lot since trying it on in Boston. Its so dainty yet sparkly. But its quite expensive for .20 of diamonds....
> 
> From my brother, who's a jeweller at a different company, I could get a pave diamond band, also .20 diamonds & 18 carat white gold for £350.
> 
> £350, as opposed to £1400 for Tiffany (if I buy it next time I fly out of Heathrow) is a massive price difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the T worth an extra £1100?




Honestly, the T collection has not grabbed me. It's a beautiful ring and well made. The link bracelet intrigues me and the wider T ring that is gold and ceramic caught my eye. If my name started with a T I would be more interested I think. 

If this ring really calls to you then definitely go for it. I would rather in this case take the 1400 towards a larger diamond band from the jeweler. But this is just me personally.


----------



## whifi

woohoo, I just snagged my first Tiffany piece! I wanted to start small &#8212; got the 14mm sterling silver bean necklace on ebay for a whopping $56. so excited, I've been looking for an everyday necklace and I think this fits the bill... I tried on the 12mm at the store the other day and it looked lovely. now to find a bracelet


----------



## DiamondsForever

LVoeletters said:


> Honestly, the T collection has not grabbed me. It's a beautiful ring and well made. The link bracelet intrigues me and the wider T ring that is gold and ceramic caught my eye. If my name started with a T I would be more interested I think.
> 
> If this ring really calls to you then definitely go for it. I would rather in this case take the 1400 towards a larger diamond band from the jeweler. But this is just me personally.



You give great advice LV! I'm quite conflicted actually. Loving both rings for different purposes.

The T ring calls to me for stacking. And maybe wearing with another delicate RHR like my Monica Vinader. I wonder how I'd do with full pave, which is something I haven't had before. I'm not exactly hard on my jewellery but dings do happen....

The wider band I have my eye on is quite elaborate so I'd wear it on its own. It needs nothing else except its own hand!

First world probs hey 

I have a bday coming up so maybe DH will decide for me. I'm in no rush, happy to keep researching and deliberating on my options.


----------



## DiamondsForever

whifi said:


> woohoo, I just snagged my first Tiffany piece! I wanted to start small  got the 14mm sterling silver bean necklace on ebay for a whopping $56. so excited, I've been looking for an everyday necklace and I think this fits the bill... I tried on the 12mm at the store the other day and it looked lovely. now to find a bracelet



Big congratulations on your purchase! Its a fantastic everyday necklace. You can dress it up or down. Looking forward to seeing pictures when your necklace arrives.


----------



## Sparkledolll

DiamondsForever said:


> You give great advice LV! I'm quite conflicted actually. Loving both rings for different purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> The T ring calls to me for stacking. And maybe wearing with another delicate RHR like my Monica Vinader. I wonder how I'd do with full pave, which is something I haven't had before. I'm not exactly hard on my jewellery but dings do happen....
> 
> 
> 
> The wider band I have my eye on is quite elaborate so I'd wear it on its own. It needs nothing else except its own hand!
> 
> 
> 
> First world probs hey
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bday coming up so maybe DH will decide for me. I'm in no rush, happy to keep researching and deliberating on my options.




I recently bought the T rings and love them. They're so delicate and perfect for stacking. Here's an action pic.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> I recently bought the T rings and love them. They're so delicate and perfect for stacking. Here's an action pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240962



Oohhh.... This why I'm conflicted, they look stunning stacked! Thanks for the lovely picture Natalie, are yours white and rose gold? Everything in your picture is just fabulous, the bag, the JUC,  the Victoria studs..


----------



## Sparkledolll

DiamondsForever said:


> Oohhh.... This why I'm conflicted, they look stunning stacked! Thanks for the lovely picture Natalie, are yours white and rose gold? Everything in your picture is just fabulous, the bag, the JUC,  the Victoria studs..




Thank you! Yep, WG and RG. They are really sparkly, great every day pieces that will last hopefully forever. If you wear them every day for a year then cost per wear is like £5 a day.... Lol.. That's how I justified it. The Victoria earrings were a gift from my mum [emoji1]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! Yep, WG and RG. They are really sparkly, great every day pieces that will last hopefully forever. If you wear them every day for a year then cost per wear is like £5 a day.... Lol.. That's how I justified it. The Victoria earrings were a gift from my mum [emoji1]



I like how you think  your mum has lovely taste, what a super gift! Sounds like you're in the UK like me? 
DH is currently borrowing my tablet since he left his on a BA flight back from Boston on New Years, so I've left a few tabs open with some birthday gift ideas.....


----------



## Sparkledolll

DiamondsForever said:


> I like how you think  your mum has lovely taste, what a super gift! Sounds like you're in the UK like me?
> 
> DH is currently borrowing my tablet since he left his on a BA flight back from Boston on New Years, so I've left a few tabs open with some birthday gift ideas.....




Thanks! I used to live in the UK but now live in Holland. [emoji1] 

Good luck deciding and let us know what you pick [emoji6]


----------



## LVoeletters

DiamondsForever said:


> You give great advice LV! I'm quite conflicted actually. Loving both rings for different purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> The T ring calls to me for stacking. And maybe wearing with another delicate RHR like my Monica Vinader. I wonder how I'd do with full pave, which is something I haven't had before. I'm not exactly hard on my jewellery but dings do happen....
> 
> 
> 
> The wider band I have my eye on is quite elaborate so I'd wear it on its own. It needs nothing else except its own hand!
> 
> 
> 
> First world probs hey
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bday coming up so maybe DH will decide for me. I'm in no rush, happy to keep researching and deliberating on my options.




I completely understand. Every time I am in this situation which is 24/7 lol I just want both. I love full pave. The Tiffany ring is well made. I hope you're happy with your birthday present!


----------



## LVoeletters

wow, Tiffany over nighted this, made this repair both complimentary and priority. The loop looks great! I finally feel like you notice the item instead of the giant unsightly charm loop it came with. Will forever be a Tiffany customer.


----------



## DiamondsForever

LVoeletters said:


> I completely understand. Every time I am in this situation which is 24/7 lol I just want both. I love full pave. The Tiffany ring is well made. I hope you're happy with your birthday present!



 we think the same way! I keep thinking I love both, can't choose...! The T ring has more design about it than the non branded stacking options I've looked at. Plus it's full pave while the non branded ones are half. There is something about buying a Tiffany diamond ring as well which would be very special.

The larger cocktail band ring is also gorgeous. I just love the design and I'd get it at a good discount....I think both are in my future...



LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3242612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, Tiffany over nighted this, made this repair both complimentary and priority. The loop looks great! I finally feel like you notice the item instead of the giant unsightly charm loop it came with. Will forever be a Tiffany customer.



I love this! What is it? I've not seen it before, a very unique looking piece. Got to love Tiffany customer service.


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3242612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, Tiffany over nighted this, made this repair both complimentary and priority. The loop looks great! I finally feel like you notice the item instead of the giant unsightly charm loop it came with. Will forever be a Tiffany customer.



Congrats. Lovely Tiffany charm. Very unique.


----------



## LVoeletters

DiamondsForever said:


> we think the same way! I keep thinking I love both, can't choose...! The T ring has more design about it than the non branded stacking options I've looked at. Plus it's full pave while the non branded ones are half. There is something about buying a Tiffany diamond ring as well which would be very special.
> 
> 
> 
> The larger cocktail band ring is also gorgeous. I just love the design and I'd get it at a good discount....I think both are in my future...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this! What is it? I've not seen it before, a very unique looking piece. Got to love Tiffany customer service.



Thank you! 

Greek Olympian charm, I used to collect them in college.  It's based on their classic Olympian silverware. If you type it into eBay you'll see pieces floating around. I've fallen out of favor for the silver charms and have fruitlessly hunted the gold versions. 

Until then I can finally feel comfortable with this on a chain because the giant loop really detracted from this piece. I have a long oval link but I want the white gold thin chain for this.


----------



## arielle_a

I'm absolutely loving the key collection!


----------



## Sparkledolll

I have an appointment with my SA on Sunday to go try on the keys collection. She offered to take me to breakfast afterwards which is really sweet. I'm guessing she means breakfast somewhere near the store and not actually Breakfast at Tiffanys...unfortunately [emoji15][emoji38]


----------



## luckyclover13

Hello  My parents want to gift me a Tiffany celebration ring for getting into university and told me to pick one I like... The problem is that they are all so pretty! They don't have a budget, they just told me to choose one and see if they approve... Does anyone have any recommendations? Also, which finger do you guys think I should I wear the ring on? Thanks in advance


----------



## Christofle

luckyclover13 said:


> Hello  My parents want to gift me a Tiffany celebration ring for getting into university and told me to pick one I like... The problem is that they are all so pretty! They don't have a budget, they just told me to choose one and see if they approve... Does anyone have any recommendations? Also, which finger do you guys think I should I wear the ring on? Thanks in advance



How about the cobblestone ring? It's pretty unique looking and has a nice young vibe to it! Might make for a nice RHR, which you could get years of use from.
http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/ring...wse&searchkeyword=&trackpdp=bg&fromcid=287466


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> I have an appointment with my SA on Sunday to go try on the keys collection. She offered to take me to breakfast afterwards which is really sweet. I'm guessing she means breakfast somewhere near the store and not actually Breakfast at Tiffanys...unfortunately [emoji15][emoji38]



That's so nice she wants to take you for breakfast  do get some pictures if you can, the larger keys are beautiful. Are you any closer to deciding which one you'd like?


----------



## Sparkledolll

DiamondsForever said:


> That's so nice she wants to take you for breakfast  do get some pictures if you can, the larger keys are beautiful. Are you any closer to deciding which one you'd like?




Thanks! I will post pictures if I get one tomorrow. [emoji1]


----------



## LVoeletters

Natalie j said:


> I have an appointment with my SA on Sunday to go try on the keys collection. She offered to take me to breakfast afterwards which is really sweet. I'm guessing she means breakfast somewhere near the store and not actually Breakfast at Tiffanys...unfortunately [emoji15][emoji38]




How lovely! I hate not having a good SA anymore. Mine left to work for Tourbillion or whatever it's called. Lol.


----------



## LVoeletters

luckyclover13 said:


> Hello  My parents want to gift me a Tiffany celebration ring for getting into university and told me to pick one I like... The problem is that they are all so pretty! They don't have a budget, they just told me to choose one and see if they approve... Does anyone have any recommendations? Also, which finger do you guys think I should I wear the ring on? Thanks in advance




I'm partial to the Jazz rings but make sure it's comfortable. Some of the rings are very thick so it can be uncomfortable so definitely try them on.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Does anyone know if you can use both sides of the Tiffany silver polishing cloth to polish silver? Tia!


----------



## LVoeletters

DiamondsForever said:


> Does anyone know if you can use both sides of the Tiffany silver polishing cloth to polish silver? Tia!




I believe so! When you finish using every inch of the cloth I highly recommend Pandora polishing cloths. A jeweler told me about them. Apparently many buy from Pandora to use at their stores. I'm not a Pandora fan but their polishing cloth is great.


----------



## DiamondsForever

LVoeletters said:


> I believe so! When you finish using every inch of the cloth I highly recommend Pandora polishing cloths. A jeweler told me about them. Apparently many buy from Pandora to use at their stores. I'm not a Pandora fan but their polishing cloth is great.



Thanks LV, that's a great tip! I'll check them out.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi ladies, please can you help me out with your opinion on this. I was considering the T wire bracelet with diamonds on the T. I am on holiday in Athens and saw these wire bracelets which I like, they're 30:/: cheaper than the T but they feel thinner. What do you think of these and would you get this or the T?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> Hi ladies, please can you help me out with your opinion on this. I was considering the T wire bracelet with diamonds on the T. I am on holiday in Athens and saw these wire bracelets which I like, they're 30:/: cheaper than the T but they feel thinner. What do you think of these and would you get this or the T?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253655
> View attachment 3253656



I like the slimmer appearance of these bracelets,  they look lovely stacked together. Also I like that the diamonds continue further down the bracelet.

This style of bracelet seems to have a tendency to look slightly misaligned to me. (Both in photos and when I've seen the T in store). So from that perspective, the T might be better as you have Tiffany customer service if you have any issues.

Sorry not very helpful! They're all lovely.


----------



## LVoeletters

Natalie j said:


> Hi ladies, please can you help me out with your opinion on this. I was considering the T wire bracelet with diamonds on the T. I am on holiday in Athens and saw these wire bracelets which I like, they're 30:/: cheaper than the T but they feel thinner. What do you think of these and would you get this or the T?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253655
> View attachment 3253656




I like the ones you are modeling better!


----------



## Sparkledolll

DiamondsForever said:


> I like the slimmer appearance of these bracelets,  they look lovely stacked together. Also I like that the diamonds continue further down the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> This style of bracelet seems to have a tendency to look slightly misaligned to me. (Both in photos and when I've seen the T in store). So from that perspective, the T might be better as you have Tiffany customer service if you have any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not very helpful! They're all lovely.







LVoeletters said:


> I like the ones you are modeling better!




Thank you so much for your opinions ladies! I think I will get the non Tiffany ones. More diamonds on the bracelet and it's a better price. I really appreciate your help! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## restricter

Just made a major purchase at the 5th Ave flagship and came home to find out that the major purchase was put into a pouch instead of nice case.  I just messaged Tiffany on Facebook to ask if they will accommodate me.  Paws crossed and can't wait to reveal this unexpected treasure.  It's something I thought was out of production and was one of 7 for sale in the world.

ETA - customer service was amazing!  They are sending me a suede case.  Now I'm happy.


----------



## skyqueen

restricter said:


> Just made a major purchase at the 5th Ave flagship and came home to find out that the major purchase was put into a pouch instead of nice case.  I just messaged Tiffany on Facebook to ask if they will accommodate me.  Paws crossed and can't wait to reveal this unexpected treasure.  It's something I thought was out of production and was one of 7 for sale in the world.
> 
> ETA - customer service was amazing!  They are sending me a suede case.  Now I'm happy.




Oh la la...can't wait to see your treasure! [emoji192]


----------



## staceyjan

Natalie j said:


> Hi ladies, please can you help me out with your opinion on this. I was considering the T wire bracelet with diamonds on the T. I am on holiday in Athens and saw these wire bracelets which I like, they're 30:/: cheaper than the T but they feel thinner. What do you think of these and would you get this or the T?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253655
> View attachment 3253656



Nice! I also like these better.


----------



## DiamondsForever

restricter said:


> Just made a major purchase at the 5th Ave flagship and came home to find out that the major purchase was put into a pouch instead of nice case.  I just messaged Tiffany on Facebook to ask if they will accommodate me.  Paws crossed and can't wait to reveal this unexpected treasure.  It's something I thought was out of production and was one of 7 for sale in the world.
> 
> ETA - customer service was amazing!  They are sending me a suede case.  Now I'm happy.





skyqueen said:


> Oh la la...can't wait to see your treasure! [emoji192]



+1 also looking forward to seeing what you got!


----------



## luckyclover13

Christofle said:


> How about the cobblestone ring? It's pretty unique looking and has a nice young vibe to it! Might make for a nice RHR, which you could get years of use from.
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/ring...wse&searchkeyword=&trackpdp=bg&fromcid=287466






LVoeletters said:


> I'm partial to the Jazz rings but make sure it's comfortable. Some of the rings are very thick so it can be uncomfortable so definitely try them on.




Thank you both for the suggestions! [emoji175] 
I went in store and had a look at the rings but still haven't decided yet... But I quite like the look of the Jazz swing ring and the cobblestone diamond band. 

Does anyone know what the difference is between brilliant cut and rose cut diamonds? Which one looks better in your opinion? Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Christofle

luckyclover13 said:


> Thank you both for the suggestions! [emoji175]
> I went in store and had a look at the rings but still haven't decided yet... But I quite like the look of the Jazz swing ring and the cobblestone diamond band.
> 
> Does anyone know what the difference is between brilliant cut and rose cut diamonds? Which one looks better in your opinion? Thanks [emoji4]



There's a pretty huge difference. 

The rose cut features a flat bottom with a dome-shaped crown, rising to a single apex. With anywhere from 3 to 24 facets, a rose cut diamond resembles the shape of a rose bud. The rose cut dates to the 1500s and remained common during the

In the early 1900s, diamond cutters began to experiment with new techniques. A breakthrough came in 1919 with the introduction of the round brilliant cut. Due to its ability to maximize fire and brilliance, the round brilliant cut has become the standard and most popular way to cut diamonds. 

Google pictures of both! Rose cut is quite pretty and different, I don't think there's a better in this case, rather it is simply preference.


----------



## staceyjan

restricter said:


> Just made a major purchase at the 5th Ave flagship and came home to find out that the major purchase was put into a pouch instead of nice case.  I just messaged Tiffany on Facebook to ask if they will accommodate me.  Paws crossed and can't wait to reveal this unexpected treasure.  It's something I thought was out of production and was one of 7 for sale in the world.
> 
> ETA - customer service was amazing!  They are sending me a suede case.  Now I'm happy.



any pic, yet?


----------



## restricter

staceyjan said:


> any pic, yet?



Absolutely!  There's a whole thread!  http://forum.purseblog.com/tiffany-and-co/a-tiffany-tale-and-reveal-932927.html


----------



## Sparkledolll

I just received this in the post from my lovely SA for Chinese New Year. I think it's meant to be a pill/ornament box. How thoughtful of them! [emoji1]


----------



## LizO...

Natalie j said:


> I just received this in the post from my lovely SA for Chinese New Year. I think it's meant to be a pill/ornament box. How thoughtful of them! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264086



Lovely


----------



## Sparkledolll

LizO... said:


> Lovely




Thanks! Happy new year to everyone who celebrates Chinese NY [emoji1]


----------



## abs914

I came across a few sterling silver pieces which I haven't worn in maybe ten years. Needless to say, they're quite tarnished. 

What's the policy nowadays in regards to polishing? Do they charge or is it a free service? Figure I should get them shined up before I list on eBay.


----------



## whifi

In-store cleaning is free now! (Source: I've taken three silver pieces in to be polished in the last few weeks


----------



## abs914

whifi said:


> In-store cleaning is free now! (Source: I've taken three silver pieces in to be polished in the last few weeks




Awesome, thanks!


----------



## TeochewLady

Hello Ladies, 

Lovely collections in this thread! 

My hub is flying off to Dubai soon and just wondering if Tiff in Dubai is generally cheaper than in the US ?


----------



## clairej03

My lovely BF has said hes taking me to Tiffanys to buy my e-ring when we are in vegas in a month (from Uk so save a lot getting it in USA) am beyond excited as never thought id get a Tiffany e-ring! Hes been on the phone to the store at Bellagio and they are sourcing lots of different rings with the setting/shape i like within his budget so am very excited!


----------



## tarana6

clairej03 said:


> My lovely BF has said hes taking me to Tiffanys to buy my e-ring when we are in vegas in a month (from Uk so save a lot getting it in USA) am beyond excited as never thought id get a Tiffany e-ring! Hes been on the phone to the store at Bellagio and they are sourcing lots of different rings with the setting/shape i like within his budget so am very excited!


Omg congrats! So excited and happy for you. Definitely let us know what you end up getting in a month


----------



## Rami00

clairej03 said:


> My lovely BF has said hes taking me to Tiffanys to buy my e-ring when we are in vegas in a month (from Uk so save a lot getting it in USA) am beyond excited as never thought id get a Tiffany e-ring! Hes been on the phone to the store at Bellagio and they are sourcing lots of different rings with the setting/shape i like within his budget so am very excited!



Congratulations! I am so happy for you. You should definitely check out the soleste setting. It's just looks so stunning on. Tiffany makes the perfect e-rings (IMO). Have fun and don't forget to Google "My great Gatsby ring".


----------



## clairej03

Thankyou  
I will do, so excited! Looking at the different shaped stones like the emerald and pear rather than the solitaire. They have been fantastic with us so far on email and phone so hope the store service is as good!


----------



## clairej03

I do love the emerald soleste setting but the only ones in inventory were slightly above our budget. Have got the Grace and Novo on the list too to look at  am not overly 'blingy' though if that makes sense so I think the ones with lots of stones may look out of place on me which is why i think I'm more drawn to the beautiful but simple stones like the pear and emerald. Although bet I'll get to the store and be drawn straight to the big sparkly ones!! Lol!


----------



## Rami00

clairej03 said:


> I do love the emerald soleste setting but the only ones in inventory were slightly above our budget. Have got the Grace and Novo on the list too to look at  am not overly 'blingy' though if that makes sense so I think the ones with lots of stones may look out of place on me which is why i think I'm more drawn to the beautiful but simple stones like the pear and emerald. Although bet I'll get to the store and be drawn straight to the big sparkly ones!! Lol!



Emerald is the most beautiful shape ever but watch out for the size. It's looks wayyyyy smaller than other shapes. I have Tiffany's vivid yellow pear dbty .97 and it's looks quite substantial ...It still makes my heart sing.


----------



## clairej03

Rami00 said:


> Emerald is the most beautiful shape ever but watch out for the size. It's looks wayyyyy smaller than other shapes. I have Tiffany's vivid yellow pear dbty .97 and it's looks quite substantial ...It still makes my heart sing.


Wow I bet that's stunning! Lucky girl! I love the yellow stones but they are too much for our budget, I'm only looking at small stones 0.4/0.5c so not a high budget at all but just happy with any Tiffany e-ring tbh!!


----------



## whifi

Does anyone have suggestions for a nice *long* necklace from Tiffany? say something in the 24-30 inch range. I know any of their pendants can be put on a longer chain but I'm wondering what might look best. Eyeing the large Atlas key... I tried the endless infinity necklace but it's too delicate for my taste.


----------



## MatAllston

whifi said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for a nice *long* necklace from Tiffany? say something in the 24-30 inch range. I know any of their pendants can be put on a longer chain but I'm wondering what might look best. Eyeing the large Atlas key... I tried the endless infinity necklace but it's too delicate for my taste.



I have a BDTY in 32 inch and I absolutely love it. It goes so well with simple tops and I could double it and wear it as a short necklace.


----------



## tarana6

So I wanted this bracelet like 3 years ago but it was discontinued and was going for insane amounts on eBay that I could not justify.  I just saw someone post it on Instagram and I started searching and O -M -G ! Its back up on the Tiffany US site which means it will be on the Canadian one soon!! 

I'm supposed to be on a ban... help! 

http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/brac...-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+false+2-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+0+1


----------



## miasra

tarana6 said:


> So I wanted this bracelet like 3 years ago but it was discontinued and was going for insane amounts on eBay that I could not justify.  I just saw someone post it on Instagram and I started searching and O -M -G ! Its back up on the Tiffany US site which means it will be on the Canadian one soon!!
> 
> I'm supposed to be on a ban... help!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/brac...-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+false+2-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+0+1




Easy way to justify this! If it become discontinued in a couple of months, would you regret it??
I say go for it because we are ALL crazy about Tiffany's! [emoji23][emoji6]


----------



## fashion_junky

tarana6 said:


> So I wanted this bracelet like 3 years ago but it was discontinued and was going for insane amounts on eBay that I could not justify.  I just saw someone post it on Instagram and I started searching and O -M -G ! Its back up on the Tiffany US site which means it will be on the Canadian one soon!!
> 
> I'm supposed to be on a ban... help!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/brac...-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+false+2-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+0+1



I wonder why it is available on the US site but not the Canadian one?


----------



## MatAllston

tarana6 said:


> So I wanted this bracelet like 3 years ago but it was discontinued and was going for insane amounts on eBay that I could not justify.  I just saw someone post it on Instagram and I started searching and O -M -G ! Its back up on the Tiffany US site which means it will be on the Canadian one soon!!
> 
> I'm supposed to be on a ban... help!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/brac...-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+false+2-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+0+1



Go for it if you can. How often do you get second chances right?


----------



## miasra

Does anyone own this beautiful pearl necklace and would like to share a picture wearing it? It's size 5-6mm. TIA!


----------



## tarana6

miasra said:


> Easy way to justify this! If it become discontinued in a couple of months, would you regret it??
> I say go for it because we are ALL crazy about Tiffany's! [emoji23][emoji6]





MatAllston said:


> Go for it if you can. How often do you get second chances right?





fashion_junky said:


> I wonder why it is available on the US site but not the Canadian one?


Thanks everyone  I was at one of the high end malls in Toronto today  and stopped by the Tiffany store and they had the bracelet in stock! The sales associate said it will probably be up on the Canadian website soon.

Not sure if i should get the 4mm or the 8mm but will think about it for a few weeks and decide. It would be perfect to wear in the summer. The amazonite appears more blue in the 4mm because of the size of the bracelet and the 8mm appears a little more light.


----------



## Kalispell

tarana6 said:


> Thanks everyone  I was at one of the high end malls in Toronto today  and stopped by the Tiffany store and they had the bracelet in stock! The sales associate said it will probably be up on the Canadian website soon.
> 
> Not sure if i should get the 4mm or the 8mm but will think about it for a few weeks and decide. It would be perfect to wear in the summer. The amazonite appears more blue in the 4mm because of the size of the bracelet and the 8mm appears a little more light.


----------



## miasra

tarana6 said:


> Thanks everyone  I was at one of the high end malls in Toronto today  and stopped by the Tiffany store and they had the bracelet in stock! The sales associate said it will probably be up on the Canadian website soon.
> 
> Not sure if i should get the 4mm or the 8mm but will think about it for a few weeks and decide. It would be perfect to wear in the summer. The amazonite appears more blue in the 4mm because of the size of the bracelet and the 8mm appears a little more light.


----------



## MatAllston

tarana6 said:


> Thanks everyone  I was at one of the high end malls in Toronto today  and stopped by the Tiffany store and they had the bracelet in stock! The sales associate said it will probably be up on the Canadian website soon.
> 
> Not sure if i should get the 4mm or the 8mm but will think about it for a few weeks and decide. It would be perfect to wear in the summer. The amazonite appears more blue in the 4mm because of the size of the bracelet and the 8mm appears a little more light.


----------



## tarana6

Kalispell said:


> Oh I love the little 4mm one!  How much is it, if I may ask?
> I don't see the 4mm one on the US site.


The 4mm is $320 and the 8mm is $465 Canadian dollars. 


miasra said:


> What size is the 4mm? 7 inches or 7.5 inches?
> Stunning! I want!


I think its 7 inch. I didn't ask but i usually wear 7 inch and this one fit perfect.


----------



## Storm Spirit

tarana6 said:


> Thanks everyone  I was at one of the high end malls in Toronto today  and stopped by the Tiffany store and they had the bracelet in stock! The sales associate said it will probably be up on the Canadian website soon.
> 
> Not sure if i should get the 4mm or the 8mm but will think about it for a few weeks and decide. It would be perfect to wear in the summer. The amazonite appears more blue in the 4mm because of the size of the bracelet and the 8mm appears a little more light.


----------



## fashion_junky

tarana6 said:


> The 4mm is $320 and the 8mm is $465 Canadian dollars.
> 
> I think its 7 inch. I didn't ask but i usually wear 7 inch and this one fit perfect.



They are both so pretty!!  Which Tiffany in Toronto had them??  I've also been wishing I bought one before they were discontinued!!


----------



## chrissaling

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping you can help me make a decision about what to do!

My hubby got me the Elsa Peretti green jade bean earrings in YG in April last year, for my birthday - my first gold item from Tiffany! I would wear them for a week or two at a time, put them away for a month or two, wear them again for a week, and so on. I take obsessive care of my jewelry, so they've always been handled gently and stored in their pouch and box. Well, a couple of days ago, I was taking them off when this happened. 




SO SAD. 

Since they are less than a year old, I suppose Tiffany will fix them without any charge or fuss. BUT I kinda don't want these anymore because I'm really wary of them now, or of pieces that are put together using adhesives (I assume glue or something was used here). I prefer solid gold bean earrings, but didn't mind the jade ones until this happened.

Am I too paranoid thinking that if the earrings can come apart after less than a year of infrequent wear, it can happen again sometime down the road? At least I was at home when it happened; what if I were out and lost the piece of jade! Even with a new or fixed pair, I might probably leave them sitting in the jewelry box forever...

So, have them fix/replace the jade earrings... Or possibly get store credit and put that towards a pair of gold bean earrings? Is that even possible after nearly a year? Has anyone done this (exchanged something that's a year old)? Thanks so much!


----------



## MatAllston

chrissaling said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm hoping you can help me make a decision about what to do!
> 
> My hubby got me the Elsa Peretti green jade bean earrings in YG in April last year, for my birthday - my first gold item from Tiffany! I would wear them for a week or two at a time, put them away for a month or two, wear them again for a week, and so on. I take obsessive care of my jewelry, so they've always been handled gently and stored in their pouch and box. Well, a couple of days ago, I was taking them off when this happened.
> 
> View attachment 3304430
> 
> 
> SO SAD.
> 
> Since they are less than a year old, I suppose Tiffany will fix them without any charge or fuss. BUT I kinda don't want these anymore because I'm really wary of them now, or of pieces that are put together using adhesives (I assume glue or something was used here). I prefer solid gold bean earrings, but didn't mind the jade ones until this happened.
> 
> Am I too paranoid thinking that if the earrings can come apart after less than a year of infrequent wear, it can happen again sometime down the road? At least I was at home when it happened; what if I were out and lost the piece of jade! Even with a new or fixed pair, I might probably leave them sitting in the jewelry box forever...
> 
> So, have them fix/replace the jade earrings... Or possibly get store credit and put that towards a pair of gold bean earrings? Is that even possible after nearly a year? Has anyone done this (exchanged something that's a year old)? Thanks so much!



I am sorry that this happened to your beautiful earrings. Tiffany should be able to fix it for free and check your other side too. I doubt that they will give you a credit but if you have a good relationship with your SA, see what your SA can do for you. Don't ask for a credit out right, ask if it could be exchanged for a pair of gold bean and that you are willing to pay for the price difference. 

Would you be able to provide a modeling pic of one earring on? I am thinking of getting the jade pendant but I have not seen one at the boutique yet. I may consider the earrings too.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

chrissaling said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm hoping you can help me make a decision about what to do!
> 
> My hubby got me the Elsa Peretti green jade bean earrings in YG in April last year, for my birthday - my first gold item from Tiffany! I would wear them for a week or two at a time, put them away for a month or two, wear them again for a week, and so on. I take obsessive care of my jewelry, so they've always been handled gently and stored in their pouch and box. Well, a couple of days ago, I was taking them off when this happened.
> 
> View attachment 3304430
> 
> 
> SO SAD.
> 
> Since they are less than a year old, I suppose Tiffany will fix them without any charge or fuss. BUT I kinda don't want these anymore because I'm really wary of them now, or of pieces that are put together using adhesives (I assume glue or something was used here). I prefer solid gold bean earrings, but didn't mind the jade ones until this happened.
> 
> Am I too paranoid thinking that if the earrings can come apart after less than a year of infrequent wear, it can happen again sometime down the road? At least I was at home when it happened; what if I were out and lost the piece of jade! Even with a new or fixed pair, I might probably leave them sitting in the jewelry box forever...
> 
> So, have them fix/replace the jade earrings... Or possibly get store credit and put that towards a pair of gold bean earrings? Is that even possible after nearly a year? Has anyone done this (exchanged something that's a year old)? Thanks so much!



Sorry this happened to you. They should be able to fix it for free for you. I had one of my little diamonds pop out of my Etoile platinum wedding band when my SA was cleaning it for me. He had it fixed for me for free and polished. It looked brand new when I got it back. Of course, I am a little more concerned to wear it because of what happened, but I do wear it. I just check it a little more often. Unfortunately, stuff happens to jewelry even if it is taken cared of carefully.

What MatAllston said about asking for an exchange sounded like a good idea, too.

Good luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## chrissaling

MatAllston said:


> I am sorry that this happened to your beautiful earrings. Tiffany should be able to fix it for free and check your other side too. I doubt that they will give you a credit but if you have a good relationship with your SA, see what your SA can do for you. Don't ask for a credit out right, ask if it could be exchanged for a pair of gold bean and that you are willing to pay for the price difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be able to provide a modeling pic of one earring on? I am thinking of getting the jade pendant but I have not seen one at the boutique yet. I may consider the earrings too.




Thank you for your response. I do wish I had an SA I was on good terms with, but I've had a bit of a nomadic life and my pieces have been purchased from all over the place. These jade earrings were purchased online through the US site, and I'm currently living in Malaysia! It would probably be overkill to ask for an exchange here. But hubby is heading to NY for a few days in April and I'll see what he can do. Thanks for the advice!

And here's a pic of my lone earring that's missing its mate!


----------



## MatAllston

chrissaling said:


> Thank you for your response. I do wish I had an SA I was on good terms with, but I've had a bit of a nomadic life and my pieces have been purchased from all over the place. These jade earrings were purchased online through the US site, and I'm currently living in Malaysia! It would probably be overkill to ask for an exchange here. But hubby is heading to NY for a few days in April and I'll see what he can do. Thanks for the advice!
> 
> And here's a pic of my lone earring that's missing its mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304920


 
The earring look beautiful on you. I am guessing the humidity in Malaysia may have something to do with the jade coming loose. Anyway, your best bet is getting it sorted out in NY. If your husband will be in Manhattan, ask him to go to the 5th Avenue flagship, they have excellent service and will sort it out for you one way or another.


----------



## goldengirl123

whifi said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for a nice *long* necklace from Tiffany? say something in the 24-30 inch range. I know any of their pendants can be put on a longer chain but I'm wondering what might look best. Eyeing the large Atlas key... I tried the endless infinity necklace but it's too delicate for my taste.


I have a large gold key that I love! It's extremely versatile and can be worn at work or with jeans.


----------



## amesbegonia

tarana6 said:


> So I wanted this bracelet like 3 years ago but it was discontinued and was going for insane amounts on eBay that I could not justify.  I just saw someone post it on Instagram and I started searching and O -M -G ! Its back up on the Tiffany US site which means it will be on the Canadian one soon!!
> 
> I'm supposed to be on a ban... help!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/brac...-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+false+2-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+0+1





It doesn't get discontinued, they just only seem to sell it in the summer.  I wanted it to years ago as well and freaked bcuz it was "no longer avail."  Someone told me it'd prob come back in stock towards the Spring/Summer and they were right!  I grabbed it up that next Spring!  I wear it a lot!!


----------



## tarana6

fashion_junky said:


> They are both so pretty!!  Which Tiffany in Toronto had them??  I've also been wishing I bought one before they were discontinued!!



I saw these at Yorkdale mall but they should be available at any Tiffany store and online soon.


----------



## fashion_junky

tarana6 said:


> I saw these at Yorkdale mall but they should be available at any Tiffany store and online soon.



Thanks for the info!  Do you know if the earrings have also been re-released?


----------



## tarana6

fashion_junky said:


> Thanks for the info!  Do you know if the earrings have also been re-released?


Np! I didn't see the earrings but they could have. I heard the reason this piece was discontinued in the first place was because of the difficulty in reliable sourcing of the amazonite.


----------



## darkangel07760

restricter said:


> Just made a major purchase at the 5th Ave flagship and came home to find out that the major purchase was put into a pouch instead of nice case.  I just messaged Tiffany on Facebook to ask if they will accommodate me.  Paws crossed and can't wait to reveal this unexpected treasure.  It's something I thought was out of production and was one of 7 for sale in the world.
> 
> ETA - customer service was amazing!  They are sending me a suede case.  Now I'm happy.



A suede case?  Wow I would have loved one of those for my silver bone cuff.  Do they only do it for gold pieces?


----------



## restricter

darkangel07760 said:


> A suede case?  Wow I would have loved one of those for my silver bone cuff.  Do they only do it for gold pieces?


Hi, no the piece I got was silver.  Here's the reveal thread.  http://forum.purseblog.com/tiffany-and-co/a-tiffany-tale-and-reveal-932927.html


----------



## darkangel07760

restricter said:


> Hi, no the piece I got was silver.  Here's the reveal thread.  http://forum.purseblog.com/tiffany-and-co/a-tiffany-tale-and-reveal-932927.html


Oh I love that scorpion! I mistakenly named the bracelet, I meant the one that is in silver for 975. You have a lovely T collection, I always enjoy your reveal pics with your kitties [emoji7]


----------



## restricter

darkangel07760 said:


> Oh I love that scorpion! I mistakenly named the bracelet, I meant the one that is in silver for 975. You have a lovely T collection, I always enjoy your reveal pics with your kitties [emoji7]



I have the $975 one too and you're right, the gold ones are hollow or at least lighter.


----------



## darkangel07760

restricter said:


> I have the $975 one too and you're right, the gold ones are hollow or at least lighter.


I am glad to know the silver is solid.  Considering what I paid for my silver bone cuff (which i also assume is solid silver), the T bracelet had better be solid!


----------



## foodvintage

Hello how can I authenticate here tiffany jewelry?


----------



## DawnBC

Hi, I'm clutching at straws but does anyone know what this collection is?  I have the earrings too.  I received them as a present about 10 years ago but they were bought 2nd hand.  Any help gratefully received x


----------



## uhpharm01

Is Tiffany closed today?


----------



## DiamondsForever

uhpharm01 said:


> Is Tiffany closed today?



The Houston one was!


----------



## uhpharm01

DiamondsForever said:


> The Houston one was!



Deleted post


----------



## palmbeachpink

DawnBC said:


> Hi, I'm clutching at straws but does anyone know what this collection is?  I have the earrings too.  I received them as a present about 10 years ago but they were bought 2nd hand.  Any help gratefully received x



wish i could help more but have you tried a reverse look up on google images? you pop in picture and then write tiffany and see perhaps if anything shows up?!? 

also, i think TIF has an archive dept, if you email them the photo they may be able to help you too! HTH


----------



## palmbeachpink

tarana6 said:


> Np! I didn't see the earrings but they could have. I heard the reason this piece was discontinued in the first place was because of the difficulty in reliable sourcing of the amazonite.





fashion_junky said:


> Thanks for the info!  Do you know if the earrings have also been re-released?



saw both the 8mm and 4mm in store and just today online too! i bought the 8mm the other day, was shocked when i saw it! the store had rec'd 2 of each size, i picked the 8mm and by the time i left the store sold out of all of them! i am really hoping for the earrings too.....


----------



## palmbeachpink

MatAllston said:


> Wow!!!! They are both lovely on you. You can see the texture of the beads more on the larger one. I personally would get the smaller one because I would prefer the larger one without a heart tag. You really can't go wrong with either one.



they will remove the heart tag btw and you can then use on necklace or bag charm whatever you may like, was the first thing i asked! both sizes are so pretty!


----------



## fashion_junky

palmbeachpink said:


> saw both the 8mm and 4mm in store and just today online too! i bought the 8mm the other day, was shocked when i saw it! the store had rec'd 2 of each size, i picked the 8mm and by the time i left the store sold out of all of them! i am really hoping for the earrings too.....



I went to my local Tiffany and they had several of both sizes...I ended up getting one of each!  My plan was to just buy the 4mm, but they had one 8mm that had beads that were much brighter and more intense than the other milkier blue ones, and I couldn't resist!  My 8mm one is actually much brighter than my 4mm.


----------



## emmakumqut

tarana6 said:


> Thanks everyone  I was at one of the high end malls in Toronto today  and stopped by the Tiffany store and they had the bracelet in stock! The sales associate said it will probably be up on the Canadian website soon.
> 
> Not sure if i should get the 4mm or the 8mm but will think about it for a few weeks and decide. It would be perfect to wear in the summer. The amazonite appears more blue in the 4mm because of the size of the bracelet and the 8mm appears a little more light.


----------



## joseybird

*Waves!*

I have no Tiffany jewelry yet, but this year I'm saving up for one very special piece of jewelry, and I'm contemplating the oval key in platinum with diamonds (the one that's $4000 on the website, $4400 with a chain). I'd really really love to see some photos of it "in the wild," and can find nothing on google.

Could someone with this key post a modeling photo, and perhaps some other photos that give a sense of scale? I've seen photos of similarly sized keys but I want to see the key itself XD

Thanks! This key stands out to me as blingy but small and simple enough to go with my rather plain style  I just wish it came in yellow gold, too!


----------



## palmbeachpink

fashion_junky said:


> I went to my local Tiffany and they had several of both sizes...I ended up getting one of each!  My plan was to just buy the 4mm, but they had one 8mm that had beads that were much brighter and more intense than the other milkier blue ones, and I couldn't resist!  My 8mm one is actually much brighter than my 4mm.



awesome + congrats! yes, i noticed they were different colors too, good call on getting both! 

i need to get the 4mm too but not sure if i should keep the 8mm - i have yet to wear the 8mm as the beads look so big on my wrist, need to pop back into T to sort out.....i don't want to keep the 8mm just to have + look pretty in a jewelry box but would be crushed if T never made again as i have waited so long to get these little guys! hmmm...


----------



## tarana6

Tiffany & co got a snap chat! Cant wait to see all the gems they will share.

You can follow them at "tiffanyofficial"
[emoji1]


----------



## Rami00

tarana6 said:


> Tiffany & co got a snap chat! Cant wait to see all the gems they will share.
> 
> You can follow them at "tiffanyofficial"
> [emoji1]



I saw it this morning on IG! I can't wait either..


----------



## tarana6

Rami00 said:


> I saw it this morning on IG! I can't wait either..


There making their first post tomorrow! Hopefully other luxury brands join snapchat as well


----------



## joseybird

Does anyone have a 36" chain necklace? How do you wear it? (I'd love pics!)

I'm also wonderingif anyone has the small Enchant fleur or flower necklace? How do you like it?

So many gorgeous Tiffany pieces I can't find photos of beyond the Tiffany site!


----------



## joseybird

Sorry double post


----------



## LizO...

Help please.
Does anybody know when this version of the t square bracelet will come?


Tiffany T Square in black Rhodium:


http://www.vogue.com.au/fashion/accessories/how+to+pick+what+type+of+metal+is+best+for+you,34761


----------



## uhpharm01

LizO... said:


> Help please.
> Does anybody know when this version of the t square bracelet will come?
> 
> 
> Tiffany T Square in black Rhodium:
> 
> 
> http://www.vogue.com.au/fashion/accessories/how+to+pick+what+type+of+metal+is+best+for+you,34761



I'm wondering too !


----------



## joseybird

I love the key collection so much  I've done tones of searches online for key pendants, and I've liked practically none, aside from Tiffany's. It seems most designers make key jewelry that's really weirdly proportioned; I love that Tiffany keys look like actual keys!

I wish Tiffany would make earrings, bracelets, and rings to match their more popular key designs.

On an unrelated topic, does anyone here own a leather Tiffany jewelry case? They're so pricey for what they are, but I love the idea of, say, keeping one's most prized pieces carefully stowed away inside a gorgeous little Tiffany case


----------



## Katewin56

joseybird said:


> I love the key collection so much  I've done tones of searches online for key pendants, and I've liked practically none, aside from Tiffany's. It seems most designers make key jewelry that's really weirdly proportioned; I love that Tiffany keys look like actual keys!
> 
> I wish Tiffany would make earrings, bracelets, and rings to match their more popular key designs.
> 
> On an unrelated topic, does anyone here own a leather Tiffany jewelry case? They're so pricey for what they are, but I love the idea of, say, keeping one's most prized pieces carefully stowed away inside a gorgeous little Tiffany case


 
Does Tiffany still sell the leather jewelry boxes? I can't find them on their site anymore. Anyway, I have this one in this Tiffany Blue color: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/104075441359971119/


I was lucky enough to find it on ebay, practically brand new, with all the original packaging etc for like half the price! It is beautiful. I have SO MUCH Tiffany jewelry (I went through a major Tiffany obsession phase!) and I do love storing it in this case! 


I also received the Tiffany blue leather jewelry roll for Christmas. I haven't really gone on any trips since then, but I can't wait to use it as I always take several different pieces with me when I travel!


----------



## uhpharm01

LizO... said:


> Help please.
> Does anybody know when this version of the t square bracelet will come?
> 
> 
> Tiffany T Square in black Rhodium:
> 
> 
> http://www.vogue.com.au/fashion/accessories/how+to+pick+what+type+of+metal+is+best+for+you,34761


This was the response that I got when I asked about that bracelet 

The Tiffany T Collection is a great choice!

Although I currently do not see any of our T Collection pieces in black Rhodium, I see that we have the Tiffany T Cutout Cuff and Tiffany T Cutout Ring available with with black ceramic.

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance or if you would like to place an order. We can be reached directly at 1-800-843-3269.

Sincerely,


----------



## LizO...

uhpharm01 said:


> This was the response that I got when I asked about that bracelet
> 
> The Tiffany T Collection is a great choice!
> 
> Although I currently do not see any of our T Collection pieces in black Rhodium, I see that we have the Tiffany T Cutout Cuff and Tiffany T Cutout Ring available with with black ceramic.
> 
> Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance or if you would like to place an order. We can be reached directly at 1-800-843-3269.
> 
> Sincerely,



Thank you for asking them directly.
I also send a mail to Tiffany Service in Europe,
still no answer.

Maybe it will be released next year.


----------



## LizO...

LizO... said:


> Thank you for asking them directly.
> I also send a mail to Tiffany Service in Europe,
> still no answer.
> 
> Maybe it will be released next year.


I got an answer.
They wanted to know what exactly I meant.
So I've send a picture to the service team.
Response, they found nothing regarding the bracelet.
They mentioned maybe it was kind of wrong information ....?????
They promised, they are willing to search to find out more.
They will contact me again.


----------



## uhpharm01

LizO... said:


> Thank you for asking them directly.
> I also send a mail to Tiffany Service in Europe,
> still no answer.
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be released next year.



You're welcome.  But the date on the  article was in  Australia back in Dec 2014.  I hope that helps you.   Good Luck


----------



## uhpharm01

LizO... said:


> I got an answer.
> They wanted to know what exactly I meant.
> So I've send a picture to the service team.
> Response, they found nothing regarding the bracelet.
> They mentioned maybe it was kind of wrong information ....?????
> They promised, they are willing to search to find out more.
> They will contact me again.


maybe this was a limited edition version of this item


----------



## uhpharm01

LizO... said:


> I got an answer.
> They wanted to know what exactly I meant.
> So I've send a picture to the service team.
> Response, they found nothing regarding the bracelet.
> They mentioned maybe it was kind of wrong information ....?????
> They promised, they are willing to search to find out more.
> They will contact me again.


Thank you for contacting Tiffany. 

I just called my local Tiffany Store in the USA and I was told that Tiffany's stopped making it because it was so close in color to the white gold T bracelet. Sorry.  But he said that they do coat the  white gold T bracelet with Rhodium.  Just FYI.


----------



## fashion_junky

joseybird said:


> I love the key collection so much  I've done tones of searches online for key pendants, and I've liked practically none, aside from Tiffany's. It seems most designers make key jewelry that's really weirdly proportioned; I love that Tiffany keys look like actual keys!
> 
> I wish Tiffany would make earrings, bracelets, and rings to match their more popular key designs.
> 
> On an unrelated topic, does anyone here own a leather Tiffany jewelry case? They're so pricey for what they are, but I love the idea of, say, keeping one's most prized pieces carefully stowed away inside a gorgeous little Tiffany case



I have the large Tiffany leather jewelry box, and I love it!  It looks so pretty sitting on my dresser and is great quality.  Definitely pricey, but I haven't found one I love as much as this one.  I would like to get the smaller version too, but I'm not sure that they still have them in the Tiffany blue...


----------



## LizO...

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you for contacting Tiffany.
> 
> I just called my local Tiffany Store in the USA and I was told that Tiffany's stopped making it because it was so close in color to the white gold T bracelet. Sorry.  But he said that they do coat the  white gold T bracelet with Rhodium.  Just FYI.



I see.
Thank you for the information.
To be honest....now I want to have it more then before


----------



## Junkenpo

chrissaling said:


> And here's a pic of my lone earring that's missing its mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304920




I'm catching up on the thread, and I had to stop to say I'm so sorry that happened to you! I wouldn't have expected to see the jade being held that way.  I love jade and was considering the bean and/or the cabochon earrings. Love the color and the size!


----------



## joseybird

If you bought something at a retail store and paid partly in cash, do you get a full refund if you return the item in salable condition within 30 days?


----------



## tarana6

joseybird said:


> If you bought something at a retail store and paid partly in cash, do you get a full refund if you return the item in salable condition within 30 days?


When i bought my earrings in March i paid $1000 cash and put the rest on my  credit card. 

I was told if i decided to return them (never did) they would refund the credit card amount in store and i would receive a cheque in the mail for the cash portion. I'm not sure if this is a general policy or if it was because i paid such a big chunk of it in cash.


----------



## uhpharm01

LizO... said:


> I see.
> Thank you for the information.
> To be honest....now I want to have it more then before


I hear you.  Good Luck with finding this item


----------



## pursetime

how much is a cleaning? I have a few pieces that need to be polished.


----------



## 2ShopRNot2Shop?

pursetime said:


> how much is a cleaning? I have a few pieces that need to be polished.



Cleaning on silver jewelry is complimentary now. I had a few pieces cleaned this weekend at my local Tiffany and there was no charge. However, I believe polishing is like $40, but note that polishing is normally included anytime you send an item off for service. My RTT oval ring was out of round, send it off for repair and it came back looking like new.


----------



## LizO...

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you for contacting Tiffany.
> 
> I just called my local Tiffany Store in the USA and I was told that Tiffany's stopped making it because it was so close in color to the white gold T bracelet. Sorry.  But he said that they do coat the  white gold T bracelet with Rhodium.  Just FYI.



I got a second mail from Tiffany service.
The wrote that the PR department gave the information 
that Tiffany never produced
and they never will produce the square bracelet in black Rhodium. 

But why is this bracelet in the official pdf document for press ?
Mistake ?
They made pictures of it.
Just plans changed ?
:cry::cry:


----------



## uhpharm01

LizO... said:


> I got a second mail from Tiffany service.
> The wrote that the PR department gave the information
> that Tiffany never produced
> and they never will produce the square bracelet in black Rhodium.
> 
> But why is this bracelet in the official pdf document for press ?
> Mistake ?
> They made pictures of it.
> Just plans changed ?
> :cry::cry:


I know I hear you 

Sorry dear ! 


I just called my main Tiffany SA and she said that it was never made. She that she saw photos of it but tiffanys never released it.  So yes they changed their plans and never released it.


----------



## uhpharm01

LizO... said:


> I got a second mail from Tiffany service.
> The wrote that the PR department gave the information
> that Tiffany never produced
> and they never will produce the square bracelet in black Rhodium.
> 
> But why is this bracelet in the official pdf document for press ?
> Mistake ?
> They made pictures of it.
> Just plans changed ?
> :cry::cry:



You will also noticed that this bracelet doesn't come in white gold because they released it in the sterling silver. There's only rose gold and yellow gold in this bracelet


----------



## Canturi lover

Have any of you lovely TPFers who live in the US seen the new Tiffany "love" items in store?......apparently won't be available worldwide  just yet.


----------



## SnowieBelle

uhpharm01 said:


> You will also noticed that this bracelet doesn't come in white gold because they released it in the sterling silver. There's only rose gold and yellow gold in this bracelet



What bracelet are you referring to?


----------



## uhpharm01

SnowieBelle said:


> What bracelet are you referring to?



The T bracelet.  I just found out that it is available in white gold also.


----------



## SnowieBelle

uhpharm01 said:


> The T bracelet.  I just found out that it is available in white gold also.



Yes, it is available in white gold. When they first launched, only a few were available. We have one in my store, I work at the Tiffany in Orlando.


----------



## uhpharm01

SnowieBelle said:


> Yes, it is available in white gold. When they first launched, only a few were available. We have one in my store, I work at the Tiffany in Orlando.


Thanks!  Is this white gold bracelet plated ? TIA


----------



## SnowieBelle

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks!  Is this white gold bracelet plated ? TIA



Yes, it's 18k white gold with rhodium plating.


----------



## leechiyong

Canturi lover said:


> Have any of you lovely TPFers who live in the US seen the new Tiffany "love" items in store?......apparently won't be available worldwide  just yet.


Just went in and saw it in person today.  My impulse control got left at the door (my SO waited outside, LOL!) and I bought the Love Lock ring in silver.  The charm is so adorable; I couldn't resist!


----------



## Canturi lover

leechiyong said:


> Just went in and saw it in person today.  My impulse control got left at the door (my SO waited outside, LOL!) and I bought the Love Lock ring in silver.  The charm is so adorable; I couldn't resist!




It's a lovely ring [emoji3]


----------



## leechiyong

Canturi lover said:


> It's a lovely ring [emoji3]


Thank you!


----------



## alansgail

The love ring looks really pretty, would the loose charm banging around bother you? Or does it stay put pretty well?


----------



## leechiyong

alansgail said:


> The love ring looks really pretty, would the loose charm banging around bother you? Or does it stay put pretty well?


It does move around a bit.  I tend to remove it when I'm at work on my computer.  I really like it though.


----------



## alansgail

leechiyong said:


> It does move around a bit.  I tend to remove it when I'm at work on my computer.  I really like it though.


Oh, thanks for that info, didn't know the charm could come off.  I'm afraid I'd lose it....


----------



## candiesgirl408

I saw the love collection. They're gorgeous! I'm thinking of getting the necklace from this collection


----------



## leechiyong

alansgail said:


> Oh, thanks for that info, didn't know the charm could come off.  I'm afraid I'd lose it....


Sorry; for clarification, the charm doesn't come off, but I remove the ring at my desk because of the jangles.


----------



## alansgail

leechiyong said:


> Sorry; for clarification, the charm doesn't come off, but I remove the ring at my desk because of the jangles.


Thanks for clarifying, that makes more sense!


----------



## tarana6

My bff went to LA and got me this awesome breakfast at Tiffany's graphic T!!! So in love with it [emoji7]


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> My bff went to LA and got me this awesome breakfast at Tiffany's graphic T!!! So in love with it [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414266



Oh my thats gorgeous! Your BFF is awesome! xx


----------



## merekat703

Did they ever make this??


----------



## merekat703

View attachment 3428120

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Did they ever make this??


----------



## joseybird

I know it's not a new collection, but...does anyone have any pieces from the Enchant collection they can post pics of?


----------



## Sparkledolll

joseybird said:


> I know it's not a new collection, but...does anyone have any pieces from the Enchant collection they can post pics of?



My key is from the enchant collection [emoji3]


----------



## merekat703

I have the butterfly.


----------



## staceyjan

Natalie j said:


> My key is from the enchant collection [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428852



This is my dream key from T and I love how you have it layered!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3429262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the butterfly.



I love this necklace! I wanted to purchase this, when I did it didnt arrive and I bought something else with store credit. Can you put a picture of it up of it on?


----------



## Sparkledolll

staceyjan said:


> This is my dream key from T and I love how you have it layered!



Thanks Stacey! I actually was going to get the Victoria key but the enchant key is slightly bigger and just stood out more to me. I spent an hour deciding whether to get the rose gold or white gold, my SA said I can exchange within 2 weeks if I want but I just stuck with the Rose gold. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## uhpharm01

Natalie j said:


> My key is from the enchant collection [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428852


Absolutely beauiftul.


----------



## staceyjan

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Stacey! I actually was going to get the Victoria key but the enchant key is slightly bigger and just stood out more to me. I spent an hour deciding whether to get the rose gold or white gold, my SA said I can exchange within 2 weeks if I want but I just stuck with the Rose gold. Hope you get yours soon!


I would have also chosen the rose gold one!  It really does stand out and so eye catching.  You def made the right decision!


----------



## staceyjan

Natalie J, are those bars also from Tiffany?  I just had to look at the key again and the bars are a nice compliment to the key.


----------



## Sparkledolll

staceyjan said:


> Natalie J, are those bars also from Tiffany?  I just had to look at the key again and the bars are a nice compliment to the key.



The bars are from Diane Kordas. [emoji6]


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters am back and missed u muchhhh !!! Am even back with a question or 2 lolol 

I love the diamond solitaire earings but in my budget can only afford the 0.22 ct (both) do think its too small?? 

And is a princess cut 0.43 too small for an engagement ring ?? 

If someone has pics please ur welcome 


Xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## joseybird

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Stacey! I actually was going to get the Victoria key but the enchant key is slightly bigger and just stood out more to me. I spent an hour deciding whether to get the rose gold or white gold, my SA said I can exchange within 2 weeks if I want but I just stuck with the Rose gold. Hope you get yours soon!



Did you happen to look at the other Enchant diamond necklaces by any chance? Namely the platinum and rose-cut diamond flowers?


----------



## Sparkledolll

joseybird said:


> Did you happen to look at the other Enchant diamond necklaces by any chance? Namely the platinum and rose-cut diamond flowers?



No I didn't. I tried on the large daisy key and the Victoria pendant but chose the enchant key in the end.


----------



## staceyjan

joseybird said:


> Did you happen to look at the other Enchant diamond necklaces by any chance? Namely the platinum and rose-cut diamond flowers?



No, sorry I do not remember seeing that one.  I am sure it is beautiful!


----------



## BlueLoula

just wanted to share [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## restricter

Popped into my favorite vintage jeweler and scored this gold Tiffany ring from the 1950s.   It's being sized for me.  I also couldn't pass up a Peretti bottle pendant.  Pic of that later.


----------



## Zuhrah

Does anybody know if the Elsa Peretti lapis lazuli cabochon bracelet (currently out of stock from the website) also came in rose gold?

I believe this is the yellow gold variant:
http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/bracelets/elsa-peretti-color-by-the-yard-bracelet-27905374


----------



## orangeaddict

Zuhrah said:


> Does anybody know if the Elsa Peretti lapis lazuli cabochon bracelet (currently out of stock from the website) also came in rose gold?
> 
> I believe this is the yellow gold variant:
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/bracelets/elsa-peretti-color-by-the-yard-bracelet-27905374



No only in ghw. I believe the lapis is discontinued


----------



## Tiffanylady

Here is my latest love! Vintage Elsa Peretti Modernist Cuff, 1982! This piece is 34 years old and in MINT condition! To say I am in love is an understatement [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Diamond925

Loving all the silver pieces here!
My nutritionist always wears the silver Tiffany Enchant bangle and I leave every appointment soooo tempted to buy it despite knowing full well that I don't wear bangles and it would just waste away unworn in my jewellery drawer. It's certainly an exercise in willpower!


----------



## Sparkledolll

A gift from my SA for Christmas, a nice surprise [emoji319]


----------



## LizO...

I've got Santa Claus


----------



## Perli

LizO... said:


> I've got Santa Claus
> View attachment 3554327



That´s so cute!


----------



## LizO...

Perli said:


> That´s so cute!


Thank you


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

Natalie j said:


> A gift from my SA for Christmas, a nice surprise [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553935
> View attachment 3553936



Woow gorgeous!


----------



## sajero2

Natalie j said:


> A gift from my SA for Christmas, a nice surprise [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553935
> View attachment 3553936


Wow, I love that! What a great gift!


----------



## Sparkledolll

One more gift from my SA to hang on my tree [emoji268][emoji1]


----------



## LizO...

Natalie j said:


> One more gift from my SA to hang on my tree [emoji268][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558366


Love it !!!!


----------



## joseybird

After cleaning a few old silver pieces for the first time ever, I must say I'm less enthusiastic about the idea of silver jewelry. Much harder to clean than silver cutlery, and I couldn't return them to pristine condition. I wish I didn't feel so wary about rose gold (due to it yellowing) and white gold (ditto), because sticking to yellow gold and platinum is rather limiting.


----------



## BPC

joseybird said:


> After cleaning a few old silver pieces for the first time ever, I must say I'm less enthusiastic about the idea of silver jewelry. Much harder to clean than silver cutlery, and I couldn't return them to pristine condition. I wish I didn't feel so wary about rose gold (due to it yellowing) and white gold (ditto), because sticking to yellow gold and platinum is rather limiting.



I've had my WG Clover Key for  6-7 years and it hasn't yellowed. I don't believe Tiffany uses nickel as an alloy, (probably palladium?) so their WG stays white.


----------



## Christofle

joseybird said:


> After cleaning a few old silver pieces for the first time ever, I must say I'm less enthusiastic about the idea of silver jewelry. Much harder to clean than silver cutlery, and I couldn't return them to pristine condition. I wish I didn't feel so wary about rose gold (due to it yellowing) and white gold (ditto), because sticking to yellow gold and platinum is rather limiting.



I keep hearing about yellowing white gold but I've never seen this occur in real life. It just tends to go a dull aluminum grey after the plating is lost. But as someone mentioned above, not all gold alloys are the same. I also have a rose gold cuff and after two years it hasn't yellowed one bit.


----------



## joseybird

BPC said:


> I've had my WG Clover Key for  6-7 years and it hasn't yellowed. I don't believe Tiffany uses nickel as an alloy, (probably palladium?) so their WG stays white.



Oh I hope they use palladium! I suppose, though, that the plating wearing off would make the piece look discolored?

I tried on a pink gold bracelet when I was at Tiffany's, and I like that it doesn't appear too coppery. I know I seem paranoid but it takes a ton of scrimping and saving on my part to afford (non-silver) Tiffany pieces =\


----------



## BPC

joseybird said:


> Oh I hope they use palladium! I suppose, though, that the plating wearing off would make the piece look discolored?
> 
> I tried on a pink gold bracelet when I was at Tiffany's, and I like that it doesn't appear too coppery. I know I seem paranoid but it takes a ton of scrimping and saving on my part to afford (non-silver) Tiffany pieces =\



Whatever they use for their WG, it's not nickel. I have an nickel allergy that gives me a rash when I wear white gold. Tiffany WG is the only one I can wear without getting a rash. 
Even when the plating wears off, it's like Christofle said, it goes grey (kinda like platinum) but no yellow. I also have two WG chains from Tiff, same- no yellowing.

The higher karat RG will be less coppery due to more gold, less copper,  so they look less pink/rose than 14k RG
But, my RG pieces had become duller over the years, not yellow, but dull. Need to get them polished.


----------



## uhpharm01

I like the yellow gold vs rose gold. The yellow gold tends to stay shiny for longer.


----------



## joseybird

BPC said:


> Whatever they use for their WG, it's not nickel. I have an nickel allergy that gives me a rash when I wear white gold. Tiffany WG is the only one I can wear without getting a rash.
> Even when the plating wears off, it's like Christofle said, it goes grey (kinda like platinum) but no yellow. I also have two WG chains from Tiff, same- no yellowing.
> 
> The higher karat RG will be less coppery due to more gold, less copper,  so they look less pink/rose than 14k RG
> But, my RG pieces had become duller over the years, not yellow, but dull. Need to get them polished.



I really really wish they'd release more yellow gold pieces  Is yellow gold currently "passe"?


----------



## uhpharm01

Can a diamond by the yards bracelet be lengthen? Thank you. In yellow gold.and much does it approximately will cost?


----------



## MatAllston

uhpharm01 said:


> Can a diamond by the yards bracelet be lengthen? Thank you. In yellow gold.and much does it approximately will cost?



Yes it can. I don't know how much it would cost but I am guessing anywhere between $40 to $60 if you are adding an inch or two. If you are buying new and you have a good SA, your SA maybe able to waive the fee for you.


----------



## BPC

uhpharm01 said:


> Can a diamond by the yards bracelet be lengthen? Thank you. In yellow gold.and much does it approximately will cost?


I had a RG chain lengthened. Well my hubs had it done for me. Just asked and he said it was something like $75 per inch. But this was for Rose Gold. Don't know the prices for other metals.


----------



## BPC

joseybird said:


> I really really wish they'd release more yellow gold pieces  Is yellow gold currently "passe"?



I don't think it's passe. People have always worn it, even when the white metal phase was in.
The only reason I don't wear it is because it never looked good on me.
I wish they'd release more in RG ..lol..


----------



## uhpharm01

MatAllston said:


> Yes it can. I don't know how much it would cost but I am guessing anywhere between $40 to $60 if you are adding an inch or two. If you are buying new and you have a good SA, your SA maybe able to waive the fee for you.


Thanks


----------



## uhpharm01

BPC said:


> I don't think it's passe. People have always worn it, even when the white metal phase was in.
> The only reason I don't wear it is because it never looked good on me.
> I wish they'd release more in RG ..lol..


There are tons of items that are in rose gold in Tiffany's. they said because it is just a hot seller for them.


----------



## BPC

uhpharm01 said:


> There are tons of items that are in rose gold in Tiffany's. they said because it is just a hot seller for them.



Not the specific ones I'm interested in though. I love a bunch of their charms that are only available in YG or Silver. Hoping one day they come out in RG.


----------



## joseybird

uhpharm01 said:


> There are tons of items that are in rose gold in Tiffany's. they said because it is just a hot seller for them.



Huh! I like that their RG isn't super coppery-looking, but the shine wearing off bugs me, as does the potential for yellowing. At this point I feel like the only non-maintenance metals are platinum and yellow gold...


----------



## uhpharm01

joseybird said:


> Huh! I like that their RG isn't super coppery-looking, but the shine wearing off bugs me, as does the potential for yellowing. At this point I feel like the only non-maintenance metals are platinum and yellow gold...



Rose gold doesn't look good with my skin tone and so  I'm waiting for them to release the T wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold but it's only available in white gold in Europe and  Rose gold., which I find strange.


----------



## uhpharm01

BPC said:


> Not the specific ones I'm interested in though. I love a bunch of their charms that are only available in YG or Silver. Hoping one day they come out in RG.


I understand. But I have seen several RTF items that have been released in rose gold lately.


----------



## Rachel965

I had a Tiffany Valentines Day. It was so much fun!


----------



## BPC

uhpharm01 said:


> I understand. But I have seen several RTF items that have been released in rose gold lately.



After your post, I took a look. Of course, there's one RTF item I'd love to have but it's only available in yellow gold. 
Any idea if it ever came out in RG? If not, fingers crossed it does.


----------



## uhpharm01

But it comes like this 
	

		
			
		

		
	




BPC said:


> After your post, I took a look. Of course, there's one RTF item I'd love to have but it's only available in yellow gold.
> Any idea if it ever came out in RG? If not, fingers crossed it does.
> View attachment 3611237


I'm not sure. Ask customer service


----------



## BPC

uhpharm01 said:


> But it comes like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611296
> 
> I'm not sure. Ask customer service


Yeah, I saw that one after I posted. Unfortunately, I can't wear silver, my skin gets red and itchy. 
I may stop by at my local Tiffs this week and ask. I'm in no rush but would eventually love to own it.


----------



## uhpharm01

BPC said:


> Yeah, I saw that one after I posted. Unfortunately, I can't wear silver, my skin gets red and itchy.
> I may stop by at my local Tiffs this week and ask. I'm in no rush but would eventually love to own it.


I understand.  Hopefully you will find it in rose gold. Good Luck!


----------



## marie132

DiamondsForever said:


> So I went to Tiffany's today and tried on a bunch of pieces. I wasn't in love with the diamond smile necklace. I really thought I would be! Don't get me wrong its stunning. I just didn't seem to bond with it....
> 
> Next I tried the T wire diamond ring in white gold. Omg, stunning. So dainty and super sparkly.....my dilemma with that is, I could pick up a RHR for the same money at home with .75 diamonds v .20 in the wire ring. Both rings are white gold. Love both designs, could only afford one.
> 
> Finally I tried on the silver knot key with the diamond. I couldn't decide if I preferred it on the 18 or 30 inch chain. What chain length would you guys wear a key of this size with? The SA got a bit pushy for my liking and tried to sell me the $3K white gold version!! Then when I said I didn't want to spend that much she told me the silver version would tarnish and wasn't worth the $$$$!!
> 
> At that point I thanked her for being so helpful and left. A bit frustrating I didn't enjoy the experience enough to buy anything today.


Tiffany silver does tarnish, but cleaning it is very easy so for that reason I would buy silver pieces again from Tiffany!

I would say be careful what the SA says though. I got my silver key cleaned in the Prague store recently and it came back as dirty as I left it. It turns out the SA put it in the ultrasound machine (that only cleans gold and platinum!!!) When I asked if she was sure that was all she can do, another SA nearby interrupted in an angry tone (probably sounded rude because English isn't her first language?) saying that she could send it in for deep cleaning but that it would take a week. 

I have read about people who clean their T pieces with Windex and get them as good as new (because of the ammonia that Windex contains I suppose). If you aren't a fan, I suggest using smooth toothpaste and your fingers (no cloth to avoid scratching your silver). That is how I cleaned my tarnished key when I got home from Prague, and it came back brand new! Now it is a white as the new SS bow necklace I bought.


----------



## marie132

DiamondsForever said:


> I agree. I've also had good experience at having Tiffany silver cleaned in store so I was a bit surprised when the SA started saying buying the silver wasn't worth it! Trying to upsell me by $3K was wishful thinking! Lol. I shall try the Newbury St Boston branch on another day this week.


Actually your SA was wrong. If you read forum posts elsewhere online written by current or former Tiffs employees, they say that with the silver you get a good bang for your buck, but that the gold/platinum/diamond pieces are very expensive for what they are. I guess this is because you can have the same design made for much cheaper by a local jeweler, and at that price point with Tiffany, you are really paying for the name.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I like the yellow gold vs rose gold. The yellow gold tends to stay shiny for longer.


No.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does Tiffany’s rose gold and yellow gold look the same ?


----------



## BPC

uhpharm01 said:


> Does Tiffany’s rose gold and yellow gold look the same ?


Similar. In the past, I also found there wasn't the best quality control. Not sure why the rose gold came in different shades but it did. I once had to return a rose gold chain because it didn't match my others and it looked weird when I layered.

The only thing I own in yellow gold from Tiffs is a ring. Here's a comparison pic (very old pic). There's definitely a difference, albeit, not huge.


----------



## KeiB

I own a tiffany rose gold necklace and I think it is quite different from yellow gold. Less yellowish but not too pinkish , and it looks better than YG on my fair skin tone.


----------



## aerinha

marie132 said:


> Tiffany silver does tarnish, but cleaning it is very easy so for that reason I would buy silver pieces again from Tiffany!
> 
> I would say be careful what the SA says though. I got my silver key cleaned in the Prague store recently and it came back as dirty as I left it. It turns out the SA put it in the ultrasound machine (that only cleans gold and platinum!!!) When I asked if she was sure that was all she can do, another SA nearby interrupted in an angry tone (probably sounded rude because English isn't her first language?) saying that she could send it in for deep cleaning but that it would take a week.
> 
> I have read about people who clean their T pieces with Windex and get them as good as new (because of the ammonia that Windex contains I suppose). If you aren't a fan, I suggest using smooth toothpaste and your fingers (no cloth to avoid scratching your silver). That is how I cleaned my tarnished key when I got home from Prague, and it came back brand new! Now it is a white as the new SS bow necklace I bought.




I just learned the trick below and used it on my RTf padlock charm and it worked:

Line a plate or tray, depends on how much you have to clean, I used a paper plate with about a half inch betwen its bottom and its lip, with aluminum foil.  Place your silver jewelry directly on the foil.  Cover jewelry in baking soda, using at least four teaspoons full.  Boil water and then pour it over the jewlery.  Leave it sit fo several minutes.  The more tarnished it is, the longer it will have to sit.  I waited until I could touch the metal without getting burned.  Then rinse the piece clean with warm water.  I buffed off some faint lingering tarnish with my finger and the towel I dried it with while still damp.  

My charm looks like new and supposedly this method doesn’t steal a layer of silver like chemical products do.


----------



## KeiB

aerinha said:


> I just learned the trick below and used it on my RTf padlock charm and it worked:
> 
> Line a plate or tray, depends on how much you have to clean, I used a paper plate with about a half inch betwen its bottom and its lip, with aluminum foil.  Place your silver jewelry directly on the foil.  Cover jewelry in baking soda, using at least four teaspoons full.  Boil water and then pour it over the jewlery.  Leave it sit fo several minutes.  The more tarnished it is, the longer it will have to sit.  I waited until I could touch the metal without getting burned.  Then rinse the piece clean with warm water.  I buffed off some faint lingering tarnish with my finger and the towel I dried it with while still damp.
> 
> My charm looks like new and supposedly this method doesn’t steal a layer of silver like chemical products do.



Yes, I have tried cleaning my tarnished silver pieces with this method (and would add some table salt to speed up the reaction). It works wonders!!


----------



## All_things_dainty

aerinha said:


> I just learned the trick below and used it on my RTf padlock charm and it worked:
> 
> Line a plate or tray, depends on how much you have to clean, I used a paper plate with about a half inch betwen its bottom and its lip, with aluminum foil.  Place your silver jewelry directly on the foil.  Cover jewelry in baking soda, using at least four teaspoons full.  Boil water and then pour it over the jewlery.  Leave it sit fo several minutes.  The more tarnished it is, the longer it will have to sit.  I waited until I could touch the metal without getting burned.  Then rinse the piece clean with warm water.  I buffed off some faint lingering tarnish with my finger and the towel I dried it with while still damp.
> 
> My charm looks like new and supposedly this method doesn’t steal a layer of silver like chemical products do.


I tried this method few weeks ago and it turned slightly yellowish. Don't understand why


----------

